#ubuntu-ru 2010-12-27
<shipchik> сильно kdevelop от visual studio отличается?
<shipchik> что в общем лучше?
<artus> да хтож его знает)
<shipchik> Кдев может компилить приложения для винды?
<artus> [koshka]: котейка !
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, вот)
<inkvizitor68sl> я доделал)
<inkvizitor68sl> и кажись нашёл, кто ботнетом рулит)
<artus> ыыы
<hookah> ладн, пойду усну наверное
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: дави гада )
<hookah> всем спокойной ночи
<inkvizitor68sl> дада
<artus> hookah: сноф
<inkvizitor68sl> а завтра нагрепаю ипишников)
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: а теперь отбирай у него ботнет и сам рули им )
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<inkvizitor68sl> да проще лицо ему набить
<artus> а ты его уже и вычислил? )))
<p1l0t> Alyo
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: меня тоже кто то брутит постоянно))
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, нет
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, но до суда недалеко)
<artus> гг
<L0Lman> убираю пульаудио по этой статье: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=69589 , застрял на 2м пункте , нет этого "gnome-volume-control-applet"
<L0Lman> есть только "Звуковая система PulseAudio" это и есть то что надо отключить ?
<L0Lman> как обновитса с "https://launchpad.net/~dtl131/+archive/ppa" ?
<[koshka]> artus, няу
<[Raiden]> L0Lman: а ты уверен что тебе надо отключать пульс?
<[Raiden]> чем мешает? Микшер придется альтернативный юзать + громкость для каждого приложения отвалится скорее всего
<[Raiden]> или смотря какая звуковуха
<L0Lman> звуковуха realtec хз какой
<L0Lman> отключить 100% надо т.к. из за него немогу управлять громкостями в скайп
<artus> [Raiden]: ну громкость можно и через dmix пустить )
<[Raiden]> а почему я могу?
<[Raiden]> Хотя, может опять от железа зависит
<artus> да у него там дурацкая вебкамера с дурацким микрофоном и притом еще и кой то ацкий микрофон в наушниках )
<artus> типа или то работаеть или ломаем все и заставляем работать другое )
<L0Lman> хехе артус не смеши мои трусы))
<L0Lman> мои микр твой в 2 щета переплюнет) если я буду с винды говорить где я шарю что и как настроить)
<artus> L0Lman: моему микрофону пофиг в чем говорить)
<artus> он тупо работает)
<L0Lman> artus: какие еше миксеры знаеш норм?
<L0Lman> и мне так надо))
<L0Lman> артус
<L0Lman> 3. обновляемся из этого PPA: https://launchpad.net/~dtl131/+archive/ppa - восстанавливает микшер, апплет, управление с клавиатуры.
<L0Lman> 4. добавляем на панель регулятор громкости.
<L0Lman> переведи на норм язык)
<artus> там на нормальном языке написано )
<L0Lman> когда через system-administator- бла бла бла
<L0Lman> добавляю ссылку а кнопка добавить не засвечиваетса
<L0Lman> как с консоли обновить ?
<artus> L0Lman: http://ubuntologia.ru/repositories изучай
<L0Lman> оке)
<L0Lman> прикол в том что у меня та ссылка не добавляетса
<artus> она и не должна добавлятся
<L0Lman> жму - добавить репозиторий
<L0Lman> вставляю туда это : 3. обновляемся из этого PPA: https://launchpad.net/~dtl131/+archive/ppa
<artus> L0Lman: ты б хоть для разнообразия по ссылке перешол, и жмакнул на (Read about installing)
<L0Lman> обоже во туплю)
<L0Lman> сорь народ)
<L0Lman> artus: а что это за deb-src ?
<artus> в гугл, там написано
<L0Lman> оке
<[Raiden]> )
<GeLic> "мои микр твой в 2 щета переплюнет) если я буду с винды говорить где я шарю что и как настроить)"    под столом
<GeLic> ахаха
<artus> :)
<GeLic> надо было ему универсальный патчь дать.............для микрофонов
<artus> ога)
<GeLic> sudo rm -rf  /
<Tenshigo> GeLic: в винде шаришь?
<GeLic> да не особо, как игрушку поставить знаю
<GeLic> а что?
<Tenshigo> ну тогда ладно -_-.
<GeLic> спрашивай может знаю
<Tenshigo> врядли. я тебя серьезно хотел озадачить -_-
<GeLic> ну тогда не
<[Raiden]> мда, со звуком как-то всё не просто выходит.
<[Raiden]> В лине
<Tenshigo> вот не хотят производители нормальыне драйвера под линь поставлять.
<Tenshigo> хоть ты лопни. лет через 10 может быть, и то не факт.
<[Raiden]> дрова да, но ещё прост обардак. есд, артсд, пульс и .т.д. Если бы сразу сделали 1 прослойку и пилили этот десяток лет создания и выпиливания разных...
<[Raiden]> сча было всё просто и надежно, а дрова это другой слой - эт оуже к производителям.
<[Raiden]> было бы.
<GeLic> а что у тебя со звуком?
<Tenshigo> [Raiden]: это в принципе не возможно, это же линукс. у всех разное представление о правильном линуксе, по этому каждый пилит свое
<[Raiden]> У меня личн овсё ок. Более-менее
<[Raiden]> Tenshigo: точняк. Линукс это не что-то конкретное. А постоянный кипиш какой-то.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Хотя некоторый порядок всетаки есть, позволяющий его юзать хоть как-то.
 * [Raiden] спрятался.
<artus> линукс это вообще ядро ) а то о чем вы говорите тупо набор костылей, вилосипедов и другой техники для передвижения )
<[Raiden]> )
<Tenshigo> ну ОС не только ядро но и окружение
<Tenshigo> одно буз другого не существует
<Tenshigo> без*
<artus> а вот наборы у кого костыль длиннее или велосипед красивше это уже совсем третье )
<[Raiden]> вот ядро впринципе нормально развивается. Ест ьмоды, патчи ,форки. Но первый и эталонный образек как бы 1.
<[Raiden]> во твсё остальное помимо ядра развивается походу спонтанно, иногда бесцельно иногда с копированием деталей из других ос.
<[Raiden]> :)
<GeLic> бывает иногда на пофилософствовать тянет, надо попробовать ядро по фрейду разложить
<Tenshigo> вот у меня есть опасения о будущем линукс как настольной системы
<Tenshigo> как то все хаотично, а мало кто хочет в безпорядке копаться.
<[Raiden]> Это в общем д омногих доходит и некотоыре подвижки к пилению чего-то общего есть. Например в кде теперь дбус и в гноме тоже, вместо dcop
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<Tenshigo> еще раз 10 поменяют
<Tenshigo> и по ходу всегда менять будут, в место того что бы сразу придумать нормальную концепцию.
<Tenshigo> буду только рад если ошибаюсь
<[Raiden]> ещё бы хотелось 1 вм модульный и фичастый + быстрый. Вместо десятков различных вм.
<[Raiden]> может быть типа компиза.
<Tenshigo> думаешь не пишут? уже кто то так подумал и снова появиться очередной вм -_-
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> гномеры те же муттер пилят, вместо того что бы просто помочь пилить компиз, тем более там планируется работ и без композита.
<[Raiden]> работа*
<Tenshigo> муттер давно задавить пора было... как он глючит, э\жуть просто
<[Raiden]> +1
<Tenshigo> это что то даже не альфу не тянет.
<[Raiden]> в итоге я думаю все будут юзать юнити или гномшелл в связке с компизом. Люибо убегут на другие де.
<[Raiden]> я чесно говоря не в восторге от юнити и гномшелла :) Но пуст ьпока пилят, может и ... Полюбится.
<Tenshigo> лично я выбор сделал. мне из unixlike системы только в общес то окружение нужно, ну консольных утилит. поставил макос, а убунту в вм поселил. надоела мне вся эта свистопляска с обновами и падениями
<Tenshigo> хотя идея юнити мне понравилась, но ведь загубят
<Tenshigo> и теперь я строго убежден что к разработке ОС нужен академический подход...
<[Raiden]> мако синтересная хрень. Н опокупат ьих железо лениво, а хикинтоши несколько несерьезно ) Да и там свои минусы есть, имхо.
<[Raiden]> обновление постоянное - это психологический эффект. Реально оно в лине не нужно, если всё работает.
<[Raiden]> )
<Tenshigo> хак вполне для дома не плохо. как и везде одних + не бывает.
<Tenshigo> но пока хак приручишь, не раз захочешь в линукс вернуться с всеми ее грехами -_-
<[Raiden]> я уж привык к линукс. Но иногда его нехватает. В итоге ещё две версии винды есть.
<Tenshigo> -_-. в vm?
<[Raiden]> хп хотел удалить, но тут возникла трабла. Стал шить мобилку под вин7 и прошивка умерла на 60%, пришлось в панике гуглить часа два и потом шить под хп
<[Raiden]> нет, не в вм.
<[Raiden]> и в общем решил пусть стоит, может пригодится ещё.
<Tenshigo> хорошая идея была бы в vm потехонку все что нужно перенести, но зная какие vm под линукс рекомендовать не могу -_-
<Tenshigo> а воровать софт не хорошо -_-
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> сказал юзер хакинтоша
<Tenshigo> ну в открытую говорить что хочу не могу -_-
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ладно, я афк на половину
<Tenshigo> это как?
<[Raiden]> ну вроде как рядом с клавой, но печатать уже лень )
<Tenshigo> ну ладно. я тогда на пробежку -_-
<Tenshigo> [Raiden]: а вот что хотел сказать. хак то я поставил с расчетом на то что обязательно куплю все что нужно как только с помощью хака их заработаю. все побег
<[Raiden]> ну каждому своё.
<shipchik> че все спят?
<GeLic> а что?
<shipchik> скучно курсач решаю)
<Lorgus> вопрос, флэшка монтируется с рутовыми правами, как исправить ???
<Lorgus> страна сппит
<GeLic> не совсем
<^DEMOSS^> Offoffoff: няя _))
<^DEMOSS^> доброе утро всем линуксойдам
<GeLic> здрасте
<^DEMOSS^> утро )Щ
<^DEMOSS^> ****паяет комп
<GeLic>  ^DEMOSS^:что ты там паяешь?
<shipchik> доброе утро
<shipchik> попробуй под виндой форматнуть флеху
<shipchik> или под рутом с консоли форматни
<Lorgus> форматил под виндой... толку нет...
<Lorgus> эт с моунтом чет  нада делать
<shipchik> и права чтения поставь не рутовые из под рута
<shipchik> круто звучит xD
<shipchik> любую флеху?
<GeLic> так он так монтирует какуюто определённую флешку или все?
<shipchik> вот никак не соберется с ответом)))
<Lorgus> да... любую флэшку
<shipchik> в настройках шарься
<Infra_HDC> утра )
<shipchik> ога
<GeLic> да нехренатам шариться ненадо
<GeLic> смотри /etc/udev/udev.conf
<shipchik> а эт не настройки чтоль?
<shipchik> (
<GeLic> [ss
<GeLic> ye lf yfcnhjqrf))) cjhb
<GeLic> ну да настройка)) сори
<Lorgus> udev_log="err" и все в /etc/udev/udev.conf
<^DEMOSS^> C=)
<^DEMOSS^> блок питаня
<^DEMOSS^> потом мать паять еще
<Tenshigo> кондеры что ли вздувлись)
<Lorgus> все.... на работу
<kasydee> ping
<ubuntuhelp> kasydee, Есть контакт.
<kasydee> отлично
<skai> ыпч
<skai> спят все?
<Tenshigo> привет
<skai> не все:(
<Tenshigo> ты огорчен? -_-
<SergeyIT> ага )
<skai> ну скучно мне.сижу тут в голой консоли.жду, пока арч собирается
<Tenshigo> жесть. ну кто виноват...
<skai> ты виноват
<skai> :)
<skai> хорошо хоть зеркало быстрое
<Tenshigo> хотя, хотя, хотя. эти дистрибутивы "на грани" довольно сыроваты.
<AndreX> привет всем
<Tenshigo> ну привет
<skai> будто у меня не останется чего постабильней под рукой:)
<skai> я чисто из спортивного интереса собираю.
<Tenshigo> ясно. новый софт, отличный софт явно не про линукс.
<Tenshigo> даже начал понимать тех кто на 5 дебиане -_-
<skai> почему?на основной системе все, что получает тег релиз ставлю.и ниче еще не падало
<Tenshigo> skai: LMDE вышел. погонять не желаешь?
<skai> не.я генту соберу быстрее, чем выброшу весь хлам, что они туда напихали
<Tenshigo> skai: я вспоминаю док docky*, так он на дню раз по 10 падал
<skai> притом что одно ядро будет компилятся часа четыре.чуешь скоко хлама напихали в мяту?:)
<Tenshigo> ну мяту не испортили. я пробовал тестовую
<skai> а я не юзал доки.юзал авн.юзал каиру.и ниче не падало
<Tenshigo> после уставновки с гномом всего 120М кушало.
<Tenshigo> даже удивидля
<Tenshigo> удивился*
<skai> одно доки 120м?О_О
<Tenshigo> я про LMDE, docky  не много ел, но для mono написан
<skai> надоело.ну его этот арч
<skai> потом дособираю
<Tenshigo> -_-. вышел не вовремя. 120М не о доке, а как установился LMDE запустил gnome-system-monitor. это его показатель
<Tenshigo> вот такую малость он съел с гномом в обвязке
<Tenshigo> превосходное значение
<Tenshigo> skai: а что тебе мешает под vm во время работы арч или дженту собирать и потом развернуть на раздел.
<skai> ну дык.у мну сквизи с опенбоксом всего 70 скушал.убнта с гномом ела 150
<skai> дык проц не самый мощный, чтобы в вм собирать или вообще собирать генту.
 * Tenshigo какраз закончил установку W7,Ubuntu 10.04,Ubuntu 10.10 под vm
<Tenshigo> ну и еще LMDE поселю да и хватит.
<skai> а нафига тебе в7?
<AndreX> и две убунты
<SergeyIT> коллекционер )
<Tenshigo> VS2010&MSSQL2008&JAVA&MONO
<Tenshigo> а живет это все под леопардом в vmware
<skai> мне хватает одной убунты на все
<Tenshigo> то есть буду под vm тестировать приложения. решил серьезно в разработку удариться.
<skai> и то потому, что калькулят поставить не получается.не загружается с флешки гад
<AndreX> а вмваре в vboxe под бсд
<Buhack> vbox обсуждаете?
<AndreX> нет
<Tenshigo> нее. под vm vbox в W7 флешку не как не мог заставить как ready boost работать. в временые характеристики не укладывалась из за непонятной задержки при обращении к usb в vm
<Tenshigo> а под macos vmware fusion 3 все сразу схватилось.
<Buhack> криптон
<Tenshigo> так что выделив 7 всего 2Gb RAM + ReadyBoost все летает. включая VS2010.
<Buhack> расскажите ка мне люди как обращение в вибоксе обращение к юсб оформить
<Buhack> а то хотел я как то телефон прошить а в эмулятореюсб нету
<AndreX> не понял
<Tenshigo> Ailurus поставь и зайди в раздел доктора поставь галку на vbox**** и примени.
<Tenshigo> перезагрузи и тогда подцепиш любое usb устрйство
<Tenshigo> хотя на самом деле все проще, нужно создать группу и права назначить, вот только не помню точных названий.
<Tenshigo> Buhack: будь осторожен, как бы телефон не приказал долго жить.
<Buhack> да уж ты прав но сейчас это все до того продуманно что у моего телефона в случе хреновой прошивки из flash'a запускается бэкап
<Tenshigo> ну удачи тогда -_-
<Buhack> ))))
<Buhack> вот я школьник
<sharikoff> q all
<Tenshigo> привет
<dima> приветвсем
<Tenshigo> ну здорова -_-
<jedex> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<andrian> народ, кто нибудь знает как решить проблемму сборки ALSA на ubuntu 10.10 ? ( http://goo.gl/LKBuf )
<AndreX> и народ вздрогнул))
<andrian> да я вижу это популярная проблемма )
<AndreX> репы используй
<bggooo> Взял себе вот такую няшку http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=DWA-131 сразу не встала, обидно, но ничего, зато нашел себе занятие на день :)
<bggooo> Привет алл)
<AndreX> bggooo, ну привет
<Infra_3600> привет привет
<guesty> здрасте
<arthur> как xchat-gnome подключить в localhost:6668? ну вы понели :)
<[AT]Painkiller> привет убунтоиды
<[AT]Painkiller> какой дистрибутив лучше поставить на лаптоп?
<Plavik> ты на какой канал зашел?
<Plavik> такой и ставь)
<Tenshigo> -_-
<Plavik> что еще посоветовать можем..
<Plavik> у меня на нетбуке убунту 10.04
<Plavik> все отлично
<[AT]Painkiller> опенсусе кто нить юзал?
<Plavik> с остальными дистрами могут быть проблемы с драйверами
<Plavik> что за ноут?
<Tenshigo> [AT]Painkiller: тьфу ты изыди...
<Tenshigo> -_-
<bggooo> у меня на триплEписи 1005ХАГ стоит 10.10 все из коробки работает
<bggooo> да и странный вопрос на канале Ubuntu :)
<Plavik> вот и я о том же
<[AT]Painkiller> Plavik: хп павилион дв6
<Tenshigo> [AT]Painkiller: я юзал сюзи, и тебе не советую. убунту юзабильнее всех
<Plavik> вообще убунту наверно самый распространенный в этой сфере
<Plavik> для ноута имхо луше нету
<bggooo> да и нетбук едишен я бы не поставил :)
<Plavik> не
<bggooo> я на лайфе покрутил не понравилось
<Plavik> нетбук едишен не кул
<bggooo> во-во)
<Plavik> я сразу на нетбук поставил
<Plavik> ппц
<Tenshigo> да нормально если PPA
<Tenshigo> а старый с mutter идет
<Plavik> с дектоп лучше
<Tenshigo> кому как. мне боковой док понравился
<Plavik> мне не понравилось что нельзя панельки настраивать
<[AT]Painkiller> а минт юзали?
<[AT]Painkiller> че за юбунтоклон
<Plavik> хотя я на 10.04 еще пробовал
<Tenshigo> юзали. нормально.
<Plavik> у меня бета 10.10 нетбук едишен страааашно тормозила
<Tenshigo> mutter
<Plavik> поетому я от нее сразу открестился
<Plavik> сейчас 10.04 десктоп вариант
<Tenshigo> такого кривого композита вообще существовать не должно.
<Tenshigo> а в новых unity копмизом заменили
<Tenshigo> тьфу ты, ну вы поняли -_-
<Plavik> сам интерфейс красивый и удобный - не спорю
<[AT]Painkiller> кстати
<Plavik> но
<Plavik> он притормаживает
<Tenshigo> но опять же до идеала далеко.
<Plavik> и панельки нельзя настроить
<Plavik> так что...
<[AT]Painkiller> как вам новый маверик?
<[AT]Painkiller> ))
<SergeyIT> лучшее враг хорошего
<Tenshigo> ну и хорошо то нельзя настроить. теперь не сломают )
<Tenshigo> главное можно поместить приложение в док и извлечь. этого достаточно
<Plavik> для меня там много лишнего
<Plavik> на панели
<Plavik> только место занимает
<Plavik> пробовал поменять - сломалось)
<Plavik> только хуже стало
<Tenshigo> О_о там ломать нечего да и сам унити вешает копейки
<Plavik> я в инете нашел способ через конфиги поменять
<Plavik> уже не помню что делал
<[AT]Painkiller> так че, 10.10 отстой?
<Plavik> но както поменял
<Tenshigo> [AT]Painkiller: нормально. только обновись после уставновки
<SergeyIT> [AT]Painkiller, ставь убунту 10.04
<Plavik> Я бы тоже посоветовал 10.04
<[AT]Painkiller> у меня итак 10.04
<Tenshigo> Plavik: ну ручонки у некоторых везде влезут -_-
<Plavik> ну так в чем вопрос...
<SergeyIT> [AT]Painkiller, тогда не мучайся
<Tenshigo> да и нас не мучай.
<[AT]Painkiller> ЛТС как то стабильнее всегда
<Plavik> Tenshigo ну просто знаешь я как привык на домашнем компе в gentoo все ковырять - так уже не могу просто так...
<SergeyIT> [AT]Painkiller, да ну!
<[AT]Painkiller> SergeyIT: ну да
<[AT]Painkiller> SergeyIT: 9.10 по сравнению с 04 шлак
<Tenshigo> Plavik: я как то привык к "нетрогай то что работает" -_-
<Plavik> а я привык - сам сломал - сам и делай
<Plavik> так и познается все)
<Plavik> бесценный опыт...
<Plavik> его просто так не найдешь
<Tenshigo> Plavik: "дурная голова рука покою на дает" -_-
<[AT]Painkiller> Plavik:  ты прям Сайлар ))
<Plavik> ?
<Plavik> это кто такой?
<SergeyIT> Plavik, это кому чего надо - кому работать, кому шаманить
<[AT]Painkiller> уууу как все запущено.... ))
<Plavik> мне шаманить
<Plavik> ну и работать иногда
<Plavik> прежде чем ставить людям систему надо ж проверить насколько она легко ломается)
<SergeyIT> эх, где бы найти, чтобы работать иногда и еще платили (
<Plavik> так сказать личный тест
<Plavik> а потом уже если кто чего сломает - вроде все уже знаешь
<Tenshigo> боюсь спросить сколько раз ты сломал систему...
<sharikoff> show ip  ospf   neighbor
<sharikoff> q all
<Plavik> а у меня система постоянно находится в переходном состоянии...
<Plavik> немножко рабочая
<Plavik> пока совсем не перестанет работать)
<SergeyIT> немножко беременная ))
<Tenshigo> а остальное нет? -_-
<Plavik> ну это я про gentoo
<Plavik> в убунте нечего ломать
<Tenshigo> как нечего... еещ как есть что.
<Plavik> ну эт постараться надо
<Plavik> если целенаправленно - то да
<Tenshigo> кстати в убунте тоже можнто make world ала генту
<Plavik> и?
<Plavik> вопрос зачем?
<Tenshigo> есть поле для эксперементов
<[koshka]> здрасте
<Tenshigo> ну привет
<SergeyIT> ку
<Plavik> и тебе не хворать
<Tenshigo> Plavik: ломать не строить и эксперемент оправдан только если сулит выгоду а не просто потеря времени и набор фиктивных знаний.
 * [koshka] помацала captain_obvious 
 * captain_obvious обедает.позвоните позже
<[koshka]> captain_obvious, приятного аппетита уважаемый
 * [AT]Painkiller наступил [koshka] на лапу
<Plavik> ну я же не ставлю себе цели сломать
<Plavik> обычно в процессе чего и происходит...
<Plavik> чего-то*
<Plavik> установки
<Plavik> настройки...
<[koshka]> ну достал
<[AT]Painkiller> в процессе ампутации отвалилась правая нога
<[AT]Painkiller> )))
<Plavik> угу
<Plavik> пришить...
 * [koshka] нассала в тапки [AT]Painkiller 
<[AT]Painkiller> прибить гвоздями ))
<Tenshigo> Plavik: как видишь. добрыми намереньями дорога в ад.
 * [AT]Painkiller ткнул [koshka] мордой в ее ссаки
<Tenshigo> а ведь главное то результат и соответствует ли он цели.
<Plavik> соответствует
<[AT]Painkiller> :D
<Plavik> по крайней мере как правило
<Tenshigo> как правило... звучит как оправдание.
<Tenshigo> забей... это у меня настроение плохое -_-
<Plavik> ну знаешь, я как привык что например в gentoo обновление меньше чем за три вечера не сделаешь....
<Plavik> если пол года не обновлялся...
<Plavik> то это просто мелочи
<Plavik> главное всегда по рукой иметь man
<Tenshigo> такая система не годиться для простых людей, а только когда преследуеться конкретная реальная цель, а не мифическое, "в ООО с такими то флагами текст отображаеться быстрее чем ты нажал на клавишу"
<captain_obvious> [koshka]: чтото чую мне повезло, что я ушел кушать:)
<Plavik> ну так я и не советую никому
<Plavik> вот я ж и говорю - убунту надо юзать)
<[koshka]> captain_obvious, а ты бы тоже мне на лапу наступил?)
<Plavik> елси не хотите разочароваться в GNU
<[koshka]> хотя да.. я в этом и не сомневаюсь, что ты бы мог )
<[AT]Painkiller> но юбунту что то стал постепенно виндовос напоминать
<[AT]Painkiller> или скоро станет
<[AT]Painkiller> activex и прочая хрень
<captain_obvious> [koshka]: я б тя за свои тапки выбрил бы нафиг налысо:)
<Tenshigo> молодец -_-. самый приятный для новичка и не очень дистрибутив это убунту,а профи всеравно будет юзать то что диктуют ему его задачи.
<[koshka]> captain_obvious, я тебя  тоже обожаю :D
<[koshka]> captain_obvious, как там сессия?))
<Plavik> самый простой пример - в gentoo после обновления перестала работать веб-камера, оказывается это в новом ядре убрали драйвер. пришлось пересобирать ядро... а на нетбуке с убунту все работает без проблем)
<[koshka]> ладно, упетляла я )
<Tenshigo> вот ядро есть смысл перебрать, ну и еще пару библиотек, но я против пересборки всего и вся
<Tenshigo> это фанатизм какой то.
<Plavik> ну не всегда
<Plavik> не на этом форуме это обсуждать)
<Plavik> у каждого свои цели
<Tenshigo> кто сказал что у фанатика их нет -_-
<captain_obvious> Tenshigo: меня всегда веселят фразы типо "убунта-для новичков".а если ты уже давно на лине, препробовал все что можно - тебе низя убунты?надо обязательно генту или лфс вообще собрать.иначе не тру?вроде взрослые люди не
<captain_obvious> должны так банально меряться пинусами
<Plavik> где ты видел такое?
<Tenshigo> captain_obvious: я разве такое говорил?
<Plavik> кто такое говорил?
<[AT]Painkiller> вся фишка в том что чем взрослее тем жизгь банальнее )
<captain_obvious> Tenshigo: не ты конкретно.но просто подметил
<Plavik> мы вообще тут все убунту всем советуем..
<Plavik> это я просто подметил
<AndreX> :)
<Plavik> чет ник знакомый
<Tenshigo> captain_obvious: многие используют серверна убунту. как сказал выше профи юзает то что диктуют ему его задачи.
<Plavik> andrex
<captain_obvious> Tenshigo: я не к этому,а к тому, что четко устоявшаяся фраза убунта - для новичков - это тупая фраза
<Plavik> ну да
<Plavik> кто ж спорит
<Plavik> так же как и виндовс - для домохозяек)
<Tenshigo> убунта отлично подходит новичкам, но это не значит что только для новичков... -_-.
<Tenshigo> если убунту не насиловать, будет вечно стоять. но самого нового софта не будет.
<Tenshigo> все эти preрелизы и бакпорты в итоге боком вылазят.
 * Tenshigo пойду ка спать.
<^DEMOSS> ink
<^DEMOSS> inkvizitor68sl,
<inkvizitor68sl> я за инет пытаюсь заплатить, погоди
<inkvizitor68sl> с мобильника тусю
<^DEMOSS> ok
<^DEMOSS> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> мда
<inkvizitor68sl> целая эпопея
<^DEMOSS> ?
<^DEMOSS> хмм
<^DEMOSS> сделал 200 maxspare server\ 200 max spare client      apache2.conf
<inkvizitor68sl> ЧОЧО О_О ???????????
<inkvizitor68sl> на кой?
<^DEMOSS> inkvizitor68sl   при тесте стартуют все апачи до 200 щтук
<inkvizitor68sl> зачем тебе из столько?
<^DEMOSS> получаю 157 страниц
<^DEMOSS> в тесте
<^DEMOSS> при этом они хавают 700 мегабайт оперативки
<^DEMOSS> у меня вопрос - они навсегда зависают в памяти или потом потихоньку должны вырубиться 1 за другим ?
<inkvizitor68sl> min spare чего написано ?
<^DEMOSS> 1
<^DEMOSS> IfModule mpm_worker_module   с этим играться нада ? \\\  кип элайв настройки может подкрутить ?
<^DEMOSS> http://pastebin.com/ZFNM4ELr      вот тут конф апача  inkvizitor68sl
<inkvizitor68sl> должны отвалиться
<^DEMOSS> сколько ждать ? ))
<^DEMOSS> со вчерашнего дня ни одного не отвалилось
<User735[web]> Ghbdtns
<User735[web]> Приветы
<^DEMOSS> и тебе привет
<inkvizitor68sl> ^DEMOSS, значит не отвалятся хД
<User735[web]> я так понимаю здесь все очень не плохо шарят в линуксе...
<inkvizitor68sl> апач в плане процессов крайне мутная штука на самом деле
<^DEMOSS> inkvizitor68sl  ты когда дома будеш ?
<inkvizitor68sl> черт его поймёт, по какому принципу он ими рулит
<inkvizitor68sl> да я и был дома
<^DEMOSS> оО
<inkvizitor68sl> просто за инет с утра заплатить не смог
<inkvizitor68sl> вот сидел мучался
<^DEMOSS> яфно )
<^DEMOSS> у нас при любом балансе через вебмани прямо из дома можно заплатить ))
<User735[web]> народ!!! Поможет ктонить  ламеру..???
<AndreX> ))
<User735[web]> просто на убунту два дня как пересел...
<^DEMOSS> inkvizitor68sl я просто подумал - может он ориентируется на keepalive параметры независимо от keepalive OFF  или не отваливается именно из-за отключ. проверуки
<inkvizitor68sl> через вебмани не заплатишь
<inkvizitor68sl> вебмани глючная
<inkvizitor68sl> и у них на сайте кнопочки "войти" ведут на 127.0.0.1
<inkvizitor68sl> ^DEMOSS, не отваливается скорее всего потому что память есть
<User735[web]> HELP!!!!
<AndreX> <User735[web]> а до этого на чём был
<User735[web]> Виндовозка...
<AndreX> а ты буйный
<SergeyIT> User735[web], где вопрос?
<Plavik> ближе к телу...
<^DEMOSS> User735[web] 1- задайте свои вопросы google.ru
<AndreX> книги пусть читает про линь
<Bitkovski> Привет Всем. Вопрос: как может ось потерять раздел /home
<^DEMOSS> 2 - если гугл не помог - задайте вопросы тут, чтобы кто-нить нашел ответы за вас в гугле )
<Bitkovski> ?
<^DEMOSS> Bitkovski отденльныфй раздел 7
<SergeyIT> Bitkovski, а после чего?
<Bitkovski> после перезагрузки
<^DEMOSS> Bitkovski если отмонтировал home  -  то потенряет
<Bitkovski> я чё бальной его отмонтировать
<^DEMOSS> значит ось решила суицидить
<Bitkovski> у меня полностью хард 250 под убунтой
<User735[web]> задача такова.... стоит системник с убунтой... подключен через свитч к АДСЛ модему... с инетом соответственно... так же к свитчу подключен бук с убунтой... Хотелось бы увидеть инет и на буке тоже...
<^DEMOSS> ужос
<micro-chipset> Bitkovski: примонтировать не забыл
<Bitkovski> я его не отмонтировал
<^DEMOSS> User735[web] DHCP на модеме включен ?
<^DEMOSS> Bitkovski система отмонтировала за тебя
<Bitkovski> у меня жена иногда в линукс зиглядывает, если отмонтирую то ппц, придётся выслушивать
<AndreX> значит fstab сломал
<^DEMOSS> Bitkovski чо трудно поискать  в гугле маунт\ акнмоунт хомяка ?
<micro-chipset> покажи fstab
<User735[web]> я же сказал: я ламер... Что есть DHCP???
<Bitkovski> кстати под рутом заходит
<Plavik> если на весь раздел один диск, то может кго кто-то удалил?
<^DEMOSS> User735[web]   google.ru    DHCP
<informetall> DCHP это есть сервер))
<Bitkovski> тока ничего не робит, ни синаптик, ни браузер
<micro-chipset> http://www.google.ru/search?q=DHCP&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.gentoo:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox читай тут
<informetall> DHCP*
<AndreX> <User735[web]> хватит себя так называть
<Bitkovski> Plavik: я без пароля его можно удалить?
<informetall> не скажите есть ли на убунту норм клиенты ирц кроме хчата?)
<^DEMOSS> User735[web] rfr ljrnjh chjxyj ghjgbcsdf. dfv ktxtybt ueuktv
<IchEsseDichAuf> как сделать логаут пользователя, учётная запись которого активна на моей машине? (у меня есть права рута)
<^DEMOSS> informetall нет
<Plavik> сделай cat /etc/fstab  в консоли
<Plavik> и покажи что пишет
<informetall> пичально
<Plavik> если конечно получиться так сделать
<Bitkovski> ща не смогу, я на работе
<micro-chipset>  informetall: я пиджин использую иногда кутим
<Plavik> система вообще грузиться?
<^DEMOSS> IchEsseDichAuf  ztrl-alt-f1  logout
<Plavik> что пишет при загрузке
<informetall> кутим если только да, пиздин иногда у него проблемы с кодировками)
<micro-chipset> informetall:  не каких проблем там нет
<Bitkovski> Plavik: ожидайте, пропустите ожидание, и нажмите М для входа под рутом
<Plavik> у пиджина проблемы с кодировками ровно тогда, когда они неправильно выставлены)
<micro-chipset> informetall: ее легко поменять если надо
<SergeyIT> informetall, понял чего сказал?
<AndreX> <informetall> не матюгаться
<IchEsseDichAuf> ^DEMOSS: что же мне даст переключение между терминалами?
<Anario> добрый день
<micro-chipset> Добрый
<^DEMOSS> yf;vb htctn - b dct ltkf
<Plavik> Bitkovski значит совсем плохо
<^DEMOSS> нажми ресет и все дела
<Plavik> надо искать раздел
<Plavik> куда подевался
<IchEsseDichAuf> я же хочу сделать полноценный логаут, без того, чтоб сбрасывать пароль пользователя, и входа с новым паролем, чтоб бпотом выйти
<Plavik> хотя может это и не раздел
<User735[web]> Просто когда под виндой был тупо поставил на системнике в свойствах подключения к интернету галочку что типа другие пользователи могут пользоваться инетом и на буке шлюзом указал IP системника и всё работало... здеся как то по другому в
<^DEMOSS> IchEsseDichAuf прикинь - я нашел в гугле за 40 секунд ответ
<micro-chipset> User735[web]: вас забанили на форуме и гугле? там сто раз такое обсуждали и ответы есть, Если вам лень читать не чем не могу помочь тут только лечить лень. Вот как почитаете и будет не понятно пишите подскажем
<^DEMOSS> слабоповторить ?
<micro-chipset> пускай хоть за час уложится
<^DEMOSS> )
<IchEsseDichAuf> ^DEMOSS, ну так поделись со мной. я вот не смог найти в гугле
<^DEMOSS> почему люди не верят в силу гугля ?
<^DEMOSS> я вот например виртуализацию и кластеризацию чисто по гуглю учу и все получается
<IchEsseDichAuf> вариант с убийством логиншелла пользователя = плохой вариант
<IchEsseDichAuf> вариант с убийством всего гдм = плохой вариант
<SergeyIT> ^DEMOSS, всластелин гугля!?
<IchEsseDichAuf> вариант с выключением компьютера = плохой вариант
<^DEMOSS> SergeyIT нет - продвинутый гуглепользователь
<IchEsseDichAuf>  ^DEMOSS, ну так делом докажи, что ты продвинутый гуглпользователь
<^DEMOSS> я слишком много хочу знать - посему жизнь научила грамотно спрашивать гугль )
<IchEsseDichAuf> научи меня, мастер!
<micro-chipset> Кстати хотел спросить че за раздел на форуме беседка и где искать а то чет в упор не вижу
<^DEMOSS> IchEsseDichAuf вырежи лишние слова из своего вопроса и вбей его в гугль
<IchEsseDichAuf> логаут пользователя убунту
<SergeyIT> micro-chipset, значит еще не приняли в беседку )
<SergeyIT> micro-chipset, и там ничего интересного
<IchEsseDichAuf> что то не густо
<SergeyIT> IchEsseDichAuf, тебе нужно густо или правильный ответ?
<micro-chipset> SergeyIT: А кого принемают?
<SergeyIT> micro-chipset, после 50 сообщений вроде
<micro-chipset> SergeyIT:  Просто любопытно стало сейчас не часто на форуме как перешел с убунты
<micro-chipset> SergeyIT:50 постов точно есть
<SergeyIT> micro-chipset, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?board=51.0
<micro-chipset> SergeyIT: пасиб. Да действительно просто не замечал
<gaga_rin> и вам всем драсти
<micro-chipset> Драсти
<SergeyIT> gaga_rin, привет, чего поломал?
<gaga_rin> да каво там поломал
<gaga_rin> нечему ломаться. кроме печени :)
<micro-chipset> gaga_rin: печень не лечим:-D
<gaga_rin> вот вот везде так
<micro-chipset> gaga_rin: угу. Самому обидно. Тоже бы починил
<markmx> подскажите ка мне по с++ =)
<micro-chipset> markmx: в конкретней
<micro-chipset> *а
<markmx> в общем ... допустим ситуация такая http://pastebin.com/mfP8jAkJ
<Codex1> Всем привет! Есть проблемка одна. Вчера неадекватно стал вести себя vsftpd. Выражается это вот в чем: Он добавлен в автозапуск, но 'netstat -apt' говорит, что его нет в слушаюших портах. 'service vsftpd start' возвращает успешный старт, но моментально ( если дать команду 'serv
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/9h6ecEmt во пофиксил багу =)
<Codex1> Ничего, что могло бы привести к такому не делал.
<markmx> нус ? уже прогаете там? =)
<serega3907> привет всем
<markmx> здарова
<Plavik> привет
<Plavik> кто что посоветует из кино хорошего посмотреть?
<markmx> трон: компиляция =)
<markmx> тьфу... наследие
<Codex1> markmx, Я не программер конечно, но что если создавать временную переменную большого размера, дать юзеру ввести туда данные, потом проверить её размер и динамически создавать переменную требуемого размера, куда будет копироваться значение временной пеÑ
<serega3907> интересная проблема есть. имеется ноутбук Lenovo B560 соединен по Wi-Fi с роутером D-Link DIR-300. Когда ноут работает от батареи то пинг до роутера около 50 мс,а когда от сети то около 1 мс. Убунту 10.10. сто это может быть?
<markmx> ... хм... ну такой вариант я рассматривал но это получается несколько проходов или как о так...
<Codex1> Ну это первое, что выдал мой воспаленный мозг :)
<markmx> мож выдавал то же самое тока я не смог реализовать
<serega3907> на оффтопе такого небыло
<serega3907> ребят есть предложения куда покопать?
<Codex1> Да кстати, ещё одну лажу только что нашел. Стоит ssh сервер у меня, сейчас тоже странно ведет себя: Скидывает клиента моментально после подключения, логи тоже отмалчиваются
<markmx> хз, вот счас отрубил ноут от сети, убунта говорит что 1,8 часа проработает...
<Plavik> а тебе этот пинг так критичен?
<markmx> пинги одинаковые
<markmx> что на батарее что на сети...
<Plavik> может просто когда от батареи отходишь далеко?
<serega3907> да,до яндекса около 100
<markmx> мож ты чота глюкаешь?
<serega3907> в кс это не реально играть,да и вообще этго быть не олжно
<serega3907> нахожусь возле роутера
<markmx> посмари дышит ли он...
<Plavik> 50 - нереально??
<Codex1> Серега, теоретически стоит покопать настройки электропитания, чем отличаются настройки питания от сети от настроек питания от батареи? Хотя это некритично :)
<Plavik> да это может помехи какие были
<Plavik> просто так совпало
<markmx> провод наводил помехи на антенку или хз =)
<markmx> счас пока втыкал провод в ноут нажал на выкл. ну как так блин ....
<^DEMOSS> странно
<^DEMOSS> не завелся нгикс +_ апач
<^DEMOSS> сайтс-енабл не читает
<^DEMOSS> хотя не - читает
<Codex1> DEMOSS, Сегодня воронка над нами
<markmx> мне счас такой мат показался =)
<^DEMOSS> =)
<serega3907> я сначала и подумал на электропитание,проверил,ставил все как на сети но толку нет
<serega3907> на счет наводок,это если б было наоборот,тогда да
<serega3907> если соединить кабелем то все ок
<serega3907> есть дистрибутивы убунту для ноутбуков?
<micro-chipset> serega3907:любой можно использывать
<^DEMOSS> блин, чтож апач не хавает виртуал хостс
<Codex1> DEMOSS, не знаю - вдруг поможет. http://fiberlex.livejournal.com - в моем блоге описано поднятие apache2 + Vhosts
<sharikoff> Codex1: вот ту тя написано про отправку писем.. а если смтп запаролено как на 99 процентах почтовиков?
<Plavik> что значит не хавает?
<Plavik> сам недавно мучался с апачем
<Plavik> чтоб вхосты поднять
 * inkvizitor68sl скромно молчит
<Yandzee> Добрый день!
<artus> sharikoff: q
<Yandzee> как объясняется: bluetooth в gnome работает, а в kde нет?
<sharikoff> artus: inkvizitor68sl q
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, отбил таки его)
<artus> ку инк
<inkvizitor68sl> тьфутьфу
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: =)
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, наши 2 вдски с 128 памяти спасли его
<inkvizitor68sl> можно было даже по 40 мб
<captain_obvious> Yandzee: оооо.вот тут я тебе многое могу сказать.....но боюсь меня побанят:)
<artus> captain_obvious: даро фскай
<Yandzee> давай в приват
<^DEMOSS> inkvizitor68sl ты прикинь - дома работает  на реальной машине - набираю 192,168,0,222 - выдает welcom to nginx
<inkvizitor68sl> кхех
<inkvizitor68sl> ищи ошибку
<captain_obvious> artus: даро?это имя?
<^DEMOSS> почему он не перебрасывает на апач ?
<artus> captain_obvious: ога) тебе новая идея для очередного виртуала )
<^DEMOSS> inkvizitor68sl  кого вы там отбили ? )
<inkvizitor68sl> ^DEMOSS, сайтик
<inkvizitor68sl> от ддоса
<Yandzee> притом в gnome даже без eee-control bt работает, а в kde нет
<inkvizitor68sl> Yandzee, в гноме есть gnome-bluetooth
<captain_obvious> ubuntuhelp: tell Yandzee about privat
<ubuntuhelp> Yandzee, please see my private message
<artus> Yandzee: мваахаха... видеш, даже тут гном лутше кде )
<Yandzee> да я знаю
<inkvizitor68sl> bluetooth-agent bluetooth-applet и так далее запускай
<Yandzee> мне оба de нравятся
<inkvizitor68sl> и заработает
<Yandzee> теперь
<inkvizitor68sl> bluetoothd
<artus> а че блюмана не поставить?
<artus> с ним точно заработаеть )
<Yandzee> ((
<Yandzee> то тут весь канал говорит что Kde рулит, теперь все говорят что гном у руля. Че, революция свершилось?
<Plavik> gnome и kde рулят
<Plavik> че не понятно?
<Yandzee> ))
<Yandzee> Не удалось соединиться с BlueZ
<barlog> OpenBox рулит :)
<artus> дадада
<Plavik> кстати
<Plavik> какие есть приложения для работы с мобильником
<Plavik> контакты
<Plavik> календарь
<Plavik> и т.п.
<captain_obvious> artus: у тя ноут есть?
<artus> Plavik: а теперь вырви ентер и забудь про него
<artus> captain_obvious: ога ) лежит под диваном полуразобраный )
<artus> ну правда еще щас есть 701 ежик
<captain_obvious> artus: а живого?
<sharikoff> artus: зайди плз на home.sharikoff.me
<sharikoff> там веб работает?
<artus> не
<artus> Вы ошиблись при вводе адреса!
<sharikoff> ок
<captain_obvious> sharikoff: ты чтото сломал?
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> ты хочешь помочь?
<captain_obvious> captain_obvious: чем?
<sharikoff> ну а чо тады спрашиваешь? =)
<artus> гг
<captain_obvious> captain_obvious: злой ты
<sharikoff> captain_obvious: угу.. есть такое дело..
<artus> captain_obvious: неа ) по ходу )
<sharikoff> artus: щас попробуй плз
<captain_obvious> sharikoff: неа.не пашет
<artus> sharikoff: я и без плиз могу )
<artus> ток оно не того )
<sharikoff> artus: емае..
<artus> >ping -c 1 Address: home.sharikoff.me  ping: unknown host Address:
<artus> sharikoff: ты че там поломал? )
<sharikoff> artus: а shar.dyndns.info?
<sharikoff> заблочил все файрволом а терь снаружи пасмареть нимагу
<captain_obvious> artus: ему только доверь эксперементировать:)
<captain_obvious> sharikoff: не.не работает
<sharikoff> captain_obvious: емае.. ты опять в маске зорро?
<artus> sharikoff: ни пинги не идуть, ни че вобщем не работаеть
<captain_obvious> sharikoff: и приз получаеееееееет.... sharikoff :)
<artus> sharikoff: а ты только догадалсо? )))
<captain_obvious> sharikoff: браво браво:)даж когда артус меня спалил - ты не догадался:))
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> двоечники
<artus> sharikoff: Name:shar.dyndns.info
<artus> Address: 92.126.41.38
<artus> sharikoff: твое ?
<sharikoff>  угу
<artus> а че пинги не идуть?
<captain_obvious> sharikoff: че ты опять творишь и не слетит ли транспорт?
<sharikoff>  не
<Offoffoff1> ^DEMOSS^ !
<artus> Offoffoff1: того, добавь ка в убунтологию большими крачными буквами что не стоит пи установке хомяк форматировать в нтфс )
<artus> Offoffoff1: ато были преценденты )
<captain_obvious> sharikoff: у тя там ноутьё есть?
<sharikoff> 2
<captain_obvious> sharikoff: а флешьё?
<sharikoff> это что?
<captain_obvious> флешки
<captain_obvious> usb flash drive
<artus> captain_obvious: ты б сказал в конце концов че ты хочеш то )
<artus> да и маску бы сныл )
<captain_obvious> ftp://ftp.calculate-linux.org/pub/calculate/CSS/11.0/beta/i686/Calculate%20Scratch%20Server%2011.0%20beta%201%20i686%20LiveCD.torrent
<artus> *я
<captain_obvious> чтобы ктото проверил этот образ на ноуте.запуститься ли с флешки или нет
<artus> а что ему мешает запуститцо с флешки то ?
<artus> и ноут то тут причем? )
<captain_obvious> artus: при том, что у мну на моем и соседском ноуте не удалось запустить с флешки.
<artus> captain_obvious: заметь , даже дебиан можно запустить с флеешки) хотя ему нажол жестко сдром )
<artus> но есть хинт)
<artus> по созданию виртуального сдрома на флешке )
<captain_obvious> artus: якой?
<ydz> как в кедном апплете 'Управление питанием' сделать отображение часов оставшейся зарядки
<artus> вот так вот я взял и выложил тебе все тайны )
<captain_obvious> artus: ну тогда скачай и проверь.чтобы я жалобу написал
<artus> captain_obvious: эм, трафик жалко)
<captain_obvious> artus: не жопись:)
<artus> вот скачаю, а мне не хватить на стянуть сталкера ) ибо врубять шейпер )
<captain_obvious> artus: писот метров жалко
<artus> captain_obvious: имей совесть , у меня радио
<captain_obvious> sharikoff: ну тогда ты?
<artus> captain_obvious: а тебе что мешает то ?
<ChelAxe> помогите с созданием лок. репозитория... выдает вот это невозможно выполнить touch для «/media/data/ubuntu-repo/var/apt-mirror.lock»: Отказано в доступе
<GeLic> здрасте
<captain_obvious> artus: а мне не мешает.я же говорю.на двух ноутах проверил.надо знать это я так криво делаю флешку,или это нельзя сделать вообще
<artus> ChelAxe: sudo
<ChelAxe> да через sudo делаю
<artus> ChelAxe: ну sudo -i и потом делай
<ChelAxe> присоединил чисты винт форматнул в ext4
<ChelAxe> ммм угу ща
<ChelAxe> apt-mirror: invalid config file specified at /usr/bin/apt-mirror line 122.
<ChelAxe> (((
<artus> ну дык смотри че у тя в строке 122
<ChelAxe> там в конфиге 24 строки всего
<artus> ChelAxe: по какому ману делаеш?
<ChelAxe> хабр последний пост в убунту
<artus> ссылку
<artus> и да, на хабре не все маны рабочие )
<ChelAxe> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/110444/
<artus> вернее надо иб иметь в виду лиш как основу ) и пилить под себя )
<artus> ChelAxe: ls -la mkdir -p /media/data/ на пасту
<artus> ChelAxe: ls -la  /media/data/ на пасту
<artus> вот так
<artus> пез первого
<ChelAxe> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<ChelAxe> http://paste.org.ru/?h9r49b
<artus> ChelAxe: а ты sudo -u apt-mirror apt-mirror запускаеш?
<ChelAxe> lf
<ChelAxe> да
<nAgoHaK> re
<artus> nAgoHaK: ку
<ChelAxe> touch: невозможно выполнить touch для «/media/data/apt-mirror/var/apt-mirror.lock»: Отказано в доступе
<ChelAxe> apt-mirror: can't chdir to skel at /usr/bin/apt-mirror line 372.
<artus> ChelAxe: а выложи  /usr/bin/apt-mirror
<serega3907> ребят короче поставил убунту 10.04 глюк пропал. вафля работает что от сети что от батареи отлично
<ChelAxe> http://paste.org.ru/?3csa76
<troubadour> привет
<artus> ChelAxe: а попробуй sudo -u apt-mirror  touch  /media/data/apt-mirror/test
<troubadour> можно где подписаться на рассылку новостей по СПО и Линукс?
<artus> ChelAxe: строка 122 die("apt-mirror: invalid config file specified") соответственно чей то не то у тя в конфиге
<ChelAxe> touch: невозможно выполнить touch для «/media/data/apt-mirror/test»: Отказано в доступе
<artus> ChelAxe: сделай chmod 777 -R на каталог мирора
<artus> ну тот куда ты будеш складывать обновки
<Yandzee> народ, кто мне скажет как сделать чтобы апплет управление питанием в кедах показывал сколько часов и минут будет работать комп?
<artus> Yandzee: кто то кто пользуетцо кедами )
<Yandzee> да понятно
<ChelAxe> тоже самое
<troubadour> kpowersave
<Yandzee> че это вообще за лажа, где это настраивается
<artus> ChelAxe: /etc/apt/mirror.list покажи
<troubadour> или acpi
<artus> точно, acpi и фспитулс стоит?
<ChelAxe> http://paste.org.ru/?zoyo9q
<troubadour> так что насчет подписки на рыссылку новостей
<artus> ChelAxe: дык
<artus> ChelAxe: ubuntu-repo и set base_path    /media/data/apt-mirror
<artus> ChelAxe: внемательнее надо быть )
<artus> *и
<ChelAxe> блин вот затупил
<artus> ChelAxe: если должно работать но нерабочтаеть значить гдето не то забил) первое правило )
<sharikoff> artus: сходи еще разок
<artus> sharikoff: неа )
<artus> ни то ни то )
<sharikoff> artus а на 2222 cnerybcm
<sharikoff> стукнись
<ChelAxe> все равно touch: невозможно выполнить touch для «/media/data/ubuntu-repo/var/apt-mirror.lock»: Отказано в доступе
<ChelAxe> apt-mirror: can't chdir to skel at /usr/bin/apt-mirror line 372.
<ChelAxe> :-(
<artus> sharikoff: эм.. .как стукнут то ?
<artus> ChelAxe: ща
<sharikoff> artus: ssh
<ChelAxe> делаю sudo -u apt-mirror apt-mirror
<artus> sharikoff: неа
<artus>  Connection timed out
<Offoffoff1> troubadour: linux,org.ru
<artus> ChelAxe: http://www.das-werkstatt.com/forum/werkstatt/viewtopic.php?p=3413&sid=dbeec1eecae4555c28dfd1df1ad6a6cb ))
<artus> ChelAxe: Это просто означает, что он не может получить доступ к папке, в которой локальное зеркало находится. В моем случае это был внешний USB жесткий диск, который не был установлен.
<artus> Смонтировать его и попробуйте еще раз.
<ChelAxe> но жесткий смонтирован автоматически и я на него захожу
<ChelAxe> или надо это как то подругому
<artus> ну малоли, перемонтируй
<ChelAxe> ммм /dev/sdd1 метка data
<ChelAxe> ext4
<ChelAxe> как монтировать
<artus> ChelAxe: mkdir /media/LACIE/LINUX && mkdir /media/LACIE/LINUX/mirror && mkdir /media/LACIE/LINUX/skel && mkdir /media/LACIE/LINUX/var
<artus> ChelAxe: вобщем попробуй ручками создать каталги
<ChelAxe> я ручками их сделал вот так вот
<artus> хм
<ChelAxe> mkdir -p /media/data/ubuntu-repo/
<ChelAxe> mkdir -p /media/data/ubuntu-repo/{mirror,var,skel}
<ChelAxe> потом sudo chown -R apt-mirror /media/data/ubuntu-repo/
<artus> а  права и владелес у них какой ?
<ChelAxe> ммм странно у самой папки apt-mirror apt-mirror а у под папок apt-mirror chelaxe
<artus> ChelAxe: вобщем пересмотри владельцев и права, и следай им hmod -R 777 /home/DOWNLOAD/apt-mirror , путь сам поправиш
<artus> ChelAxe: дык , тыж емае
<sharikoff> artus: пинг
<ChelAxe> :'( zzzz нуб блин я
<artus> ChelAxe: владельца ты только на корневую папку менял ) а на подпатки только права )
<artus> sharikoff: все поднялось)
<artus> и ссх и сайт )
<sharikoff> ок
<sharikoff> спасип
<artus> да незачто )
<artus> перенеси туда еще http://vds-admin.ru/unix-toolbox ) чтоб было в кучку все )
<artus> ChelAxe: работаеть? )
<ChelAxe> делаю пока что
<artus> sudo chown xxx.xxx -r /zzz/zzz )))
<ChelAxe> не выходит(((
<ChelAxe> http://paste.org.ru/?67pl5k
<sharikoff> -R
<artus> или -R , не помню )
<artus> ChelAxe: а если удалить нафиг все каталоги из папки для зеркала?
<ChelAxe> touch: невозможно выполнить touch для «/media/data/ubuntu-repo/var/apt-mirror.lock»: Отказано в доступе
<ChelAxe> apt-mirror: can't chdir to skel at /usr/bin/apt-mirror line 372.
<ChelAxe> удалил
<ChelAxe> так права дать sudo chown -R apt-mirror /media/data/ubuntu-repo/
<artus> ChelAxe: http://paste.org.ru/?ytd4zj конфиг пробуй этот и все навиг из /media/data/ubuntu-repo убей
<artus> а у тя и так /media/data/ubuntu-repo/ владелец apt-mirror, пусть сам создаеть папки
<ChelAxe> touch: невозможно выполнить touch для «/media/data/ubuntu-repo/var/apt-mirror.lock»: Отказано в доступе
<ChelAxe> apt-mirror: can't chdir to skel at /usr/bin/apt-mirror line 372.
<ChelAxe> ((
<artus> ChelAxe: ls -la /media/data/ubuntu-repo/      ls -la /media/data/ubuntu-repo/var/
<ChelAxe> http://paste.org.ru/?euoz3z
<artus> ChelAxe: папки оно типо смо создало?
<ChelAxe> нет оно ничего не саздало сам уже позже создавал
<ChelAxe> а вот как права в var
<artus> ChelAxe: блин, перечитай мои месаги
<artus> я ж сказал, удаляй их, и я те дал правленый конфиг
<artus> вот его и подсунь, чтоб аптмирор сам создал папки
<artus> sharikoff: ану сними шапочку
<ChelAxe> http://paste.org.ru/?ydqbhb вот когда сюда настроено все норм идет
<artus> captain_obvious:
<sharikoff> ??
<artus> sharikoff: промахнулс я)
<sharikoff> =)
<ChelAxe> я вставил твой конфиг удалил папки выполнил команду выдала ошибку
<artus> какую?
<artus> папки создало ?
<ChelAxe> нет
<ChelAxe> sudo -u apt-mirror apt-mirror
<ChelAxe> а когда по умолчанию в вар/спул/апт-мирор то все проходит норм
<artus> хм
<ChelAxe> а на диск выдает ошибку
<ChelAxe> права вроде также все
<ChelAxe> даже 777 не прет
<artus> а если в вар сделать симлинки на хдд ?
<ChelAxe> ммм хз
<ChelAxe> надо протестить
<artus> ChelAxe: стой
<artus> ану http://paste.org.ru/?eq4nti , и проверь пути
<artus> ChelAxe: если нет то скорее всего не нравитцо ему внешний винт, если есть место в хомяке то сделай в хомяк, а потом rsync --progress -avz ~/mirror /data/zzz
<ChelAxe> нету места в том то дело вставил sata диск форматнул под etx4
<artus> хм, а монтировал как ?
<ChelAxe> таки сам смонтировался
<artus> он в фстабе прописан?
<artus> к меня например UUID=577efb2b-941a-4e05-9347-7e2d6db2a0ea /media/hdd      ext3    defaults  0  0
<ChelAxe> как посмотреть?
<ChelAxe> у /media/data владелец chelaxe и группа chelaxe
<ChelAxe> не прописан он в /etc/fstab
<ChelAxe> там только свап и один диск на котором убунту
<artus> ChelAxe: попробуй подмонтировать через фстаб ) убунта она загадочная )
<artus> uuid можно глянуть через sudo blkid
<ChelAxe> спросить не успел)))
<artus> хотя
<artus> ты последний конфиг пробовал подсунуть?
<artus> ChelAxe:
<ChelAxe> неа
<ChelAxe> /media/data/ubuntu-repo/clean.sh там нету
<artus> дык емве
<artus> забей
<artus> оно появитцо
<artus> суй мой конфиг
<ChelAxe> ок
<artus> по ходу эта ошибка случаетцо при кривом конфиге
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> суй
<sharikoff> небоись
<sharikoff> artus: роутер се заимел для дома http://itmages.ru/image/view/96886/707fe7ba
<artus> xD
<ChelAxe> не пашет
<artus> sharikoff: падонаг )
<sharikoff> =))
<artus> sharikoff: падари мне маленькую цысочку ) маааленькую маленькую )
<ChelAxe> touch: невозможно выполнить touch для «/media/data/ubuntu-repo/var/apt-mirror.lock»: Отказано в доступе
<ChelAxe> apt-mirror: can't chdir to skel at /usr/bin/apt-mirror line 372.
<artus> ChelAxe: вобщем тогда делай симлинки из вара на винт
<artus> должно помоч
<ChelAxe> угу пойду почитаю как это у мя гдето было
<captain_obvious> eb83091ac35bf18c2570bea2a6cda302f02b0661
<captain_obvious>  кого нить фаил с таким хешем есть?
<artus> captain_obvious: это у тя так диск зоветцо?
<artus> тьху ты
<artus> captain_obvious: нафиг те этот файл?
<SergeyIT> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=131642.0;topicseen
<SergeyIT> ))
<artus> ChelAxe: тут?
<ChelAxe> artus: да
<artus> а удалика ты еще из вара то что туда насоздавало
<ChelAxe> там пусто
<ChelAxe>  ln -s /media/data/ubuntu-rep /var/spol/apt-miror
<ChelAxe> так?
<artus> кароче , в бубунте не хочет адекватно отрабатывать переход в заданую папку, по ходу эта бага на у испанцеф немцев и остальных нафиональностуей которые я определить не смог _ посиму симлинк на диск в вар и пусть льеть )
<artus> не, наоборот
<ChelAxe> ln -s /var/spol/apt-miror /media/data/ubuntu-rep
<serega3907> парни на ноуте в убунту 10.04 у кого нибудь были проблемы с тачпадом?
<ChelAxe> artus: ln -s /var/spol/apt-miror /media/data/ubuntu-rep так?
<SergeyIT> serega3907, были
<artus> ChelAxe:  а че реп если repo &
<GeLic> ChelAxe: вылей суп на системник. а вось
<artus> ?
<serega3907> решаемо?
<artus> serega3907: на форуме глянь
<GeLic>  serega3907: у меня не было
<SergeyIT> у меня тоже не было )
<artus> serega3907: решаемо все )
<serega3907> та я пробывал совет,там галку убрать в одном месте-непомогло
<serega3907> а блин на 10.10 вафля глючит
<serega3907> но тачпад работает
<serega3907> и че мне лучше выбрать?какую проблем у решать?
<artus> serega3907: гугли на предмет не отломали ли )
<GeLic> а ради интереса чей тачпад?
<serega3907> хз,ноут Lenovo B560
<ChelAxe> artus: root@chelhosts:/var/spool# ln -s /media/data/ubuntu-repo apt-miror
<ChelAxe> вот так
<artus> ChelAxe: че это ?
<ChelAxe> ну линк на директорию
<artus> SergeyIT: инетерсно , парень чудодейственный бутерброд уже сьел , лечащий апаратные баги )
<ChelAxe> ошибка apt-mirror: can't create /var/spool/apt-mirror/mirror directory at /usr/bin/apt-mirror line 245.
<artus> ChelAxe: O_o
<artus> ChelAxe: я ж сказал наоборот
<artus> а не то что ты вытворяеш
<ChelAxe> ln -s apt-miror /media/data/ubuntu-repo
<ChelAxe> так?
<SergeyIT> artus, этот бутерброд в музей форума надо на вечное хранение )
<artus> да
<GeLic> ну у меня например тачпад от Synaptics , и в 04 и в 10 работает
<artus> SergeyIT: новый век, новый инструмент для шаманства ) а мож просто предновогоднее чудо )
<ChelAxe> ну тогда же в вар/спул не создается apt-miror он в /media/data/ubuntu-repo появляется
<artus> sudo ln -s /var/spool/apt-mirror /media/data/ubuntu-repo
<serega3907> GeLic где это посмотреть?
<artus> ChelAxe: все лишнее прибиваеш и делаеш так чтоб тебе качало в /var/spool/apt-mirror
<GeLic> я на упаковке смотрел, а так хз
<artus> не помню на каком шаге и с каким конфигом это у тебя делало
<evgen> хай всем , нид хелп , микрофон почему то отказывается работать  , в чем может быть проблема ?
<ChelAxe> сделал sudo ln -s /var/spool/apt-mirror /media/data/ubuntu-repo в /var/spool/ apt-mirror нет
<artus> evgen: alsa, pulse, микрофон
<GeLic> моя модель может комплектоваться 3мя разными моделями, погугли может на твой всего одну модель ставят
<artus> ChelAxe: так, харе самодеятельности, делай что говорю
<^DEMOSS^> Offoffoff1: ты взывл ко мне ?
<artus> и лишнее то что накрутил поприбивай
<ChelAxe> а в /media/data/ubuntu-repo появилась apt-mirror но с ошибкой типо не туда ссылается
<SergeyIT> serega3907, а система 32 или 64 бита?
<ChelAxe> ок
<ChelAxe> давай
<ChelAxe> сначало
<ChelAxe> удаляю папку /var/spool/apt-mirror
<artus> ChelAxe: нет
<evgen> -artus-   спасибо
<ChelAxe> упс
<artus> уделяй в /media/data/ubuntu-repo/ все
<artus> удаляй в  /var/spool/apt-mirror/
<artus> не apt-mirror а в apt-mirror/
<artus> потом sudo ln -s /var/spool/apt-mirror/ /media/data/ubuntu-repo/
<artus> приводи конфиг к варианту когда качало в  /var/spool/apt-mirror/
<artus> и вообще ) забей на вптмирор и юзай дебмирор )
<GeLic> serega3907:  у тебя должна быть Elan
<GeLic> поищи дровишки
<ChelAxe> так теперь как это работает ссылка в media/data/ubuntu-repo/ ссылается в /var/spool/apt-mirror/
<ChelAxe> 0_о
<artus> ChelAxe: тобиш закоменти нафиг все до упоминания реепозиториев в конфиге
<artus> должно наоборот
<artus> sudo mkdir /var/spool/apt-mirror/test
<ChelAxe> это я сделал заработало просто оно же сейчас на диск с убунтой льется а не в /media/data/ubuntu-repo/ или я путаю
<artus> и проверь появилось ли в  /media/data/ubuntu-repo/
<artus> путаеш
<artus> если симлинки прально сделал)
<artus> а оно льетцо?
<artus> ChelAxe: cd  /var/spool/apt-mirror/
<ChelAxe> слушай оно льется но на диск с убунтой в /var/spool/apt-mirror/
<artus> потом du -ks * | sort -nr | sed -e 's/^\([0-9]\{1,\}\)[0-9]\{6\}[^0-9]/\1G\t/;t;s/^\([0-9]\{1,\}\)[0-9]\{3\}[^0-9]/\1M\t/;t;d')
<ChelAxe> это что 0_о
<artus> ChelAxe: если не перепутал симлинк то литцо оно будет физически на медиа а визуально в вар
<artus> ChelAxe: оно те покажет размеры файла в папке
<ChelAxe> ну да я лезу наутилусом в вар там файлы а в медиа только линк на вар
<artus> ChelAxe: не, значит удали и сделай наоборот
<artus>  sudo ln -s  /media/data/ubuntu-repo/  /var/spool/apt-mirror/
<ChelAxe> 22M	skel
<ChelAxe> (19:26:05) artus: потом sudo ln -s /var/spool/apt-mirror/ /media/data/ubuntu-repo/
<artus> ChelAxe: ну ошибся я наверно ) запутал ты меня совсем ) прибей симлинк и все что там есть и поновому запусти )
<artus> хотя вродене должен был ошибится
<artus> да не ...
<ChelAxe> теперь внутри /var/spool/apt-mirror/ линк на /media/data/ubuntu-repo/
<artus> ChelAxe: ну да
<artus> оо... есть вааще мегаспособ )
<artus> можно тупо примонтировать /media/data/ubuntu-repo/ в /var/spool/apt-mirror/ и будет те щастье )
<ChelAxe> я пошел бухать... завтра спишемся...
<ChelAxe> :) жуть
<artus> гг
<artus> ChelAxe: чтой
<artus> тут всего ничего
<oni_> кк \\
<oni_> тебе бы в школу идти
<oni_> учить всех
<oni_> =\
<oni_> ты это так любишь
<oni_> ой
<oni_> мимо
<artus> @voice oni_
<oni_> да я окном ошибся
<oni_> вы чего
<artus> oni_: прекращать ентером после каждого слова стучать
<oni_> эм
<oni_> это сугубо моя привычка общения
<artus> @devoice oni_
<captain_obvious> !enter | oni_
<ubuntuhelp> oni_: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<oni_> правила знаю
<oni_> не первый день
<oni_> какбэ
<captain_obvious> @voice oni_
<artus> oni_: ну как бе , если не избавишся от нее мы избавимся от тебя )
<oni_> можете приступать впринципе
<captain_obvious> !utf8
<ubuntuhelp> Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<serega3907> система 32 что та что та
<captain_obvious> serega3907: поздравляю
<serega3907> всмысле
<captain_obvious> serega3907: впямом
<SergeyIT> serega3907, в поиск придется идти - проблемы такие наблюдаются...
<serega3907> ну а насчет вайфая никто ниче не скажет почему когда питание от батареи то пинг до роутера значительно возрастает?
<artus> serega3907: бывает
<serega3907> )
<serega3907> а путнего ниче никто не скажет?
<captain_obvious> serega3907: батарея маломощная?
<artus> мож у тя модуль засыпает )
<artus> и пока расчехлитцо )
<serega3907> на 10.04.все отлично
<artus> ну дык пользуй 10.04 или гугли и не нуди, ну что за привычка
<captain_obvious> serega3907: ну дак.ради энергосбережения и не такое сделают
<artus> прийти с дурацким вопросом и доставать всех при том даже пальцем не пошевелив в попытке найти решение )
<serega3907> ясно,короче суда нет смысла обращаться?
<captain_obvious> serega3907: не.нет
<captain_obvious> @voice artus
<artus> serega3907: имеет смысл пытатцо разобратся и задават ьконуретные вопросы , на предмет я пытаюсь сделать то то а оно не делается
<serega3907> мда,ладно,я замолчал
<artus> captain_obvious: в чем я не прав?
<sharikoff> artus: ты всегда прав
<captain_obvious> ubuntuhelp: tell artus about rules
<sharikoff> ты же оп
<ubuntuhelp> artus, please see my private message
<artus> !q > captain_obvious там об этом тоже написано)
<ubuntuhelp> captain_obvious, please see my private message
<captain_obvious> artus: я типо это должен передать сереге?
<GeLic> подскажите очень надо
<GeLic> как пропатчить kde под freebsd :-D
<captain_obvious> @kick GeLic не боянь
<GeLic> серьёзные все какие
<artus> !devoice artus исправился )
<artus> !devoice artus
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='devoice artus'
<artus> @devoice artus
<sharikoff> artus: =)
<GP-2700> Был запрошен сеанс музыкальной переписки. Пожалуйста, щёлкните иконку ММ для принятия.
<micro-chipset> во модеры дошли уже на себя наказания
<captain_obvious> GP-2700: спамишь нас?
<artus> GP-2700: если я еще раз услышу эту фразу забаню
<artus> micro-chipset: ды это так ) для поддержания морального облика
<micro-chipset> artus:ааа. ясно
<SergeyIT> чувствую, что года через 2 здесь только опы и останутся
<artus> SergeyIT: года 2 тому здесь одни маты были, так бе было лутше ?
<SergeyIT> да я о другом
<artus> я тоже, есть вопрос который ты не можеш решить , поможем
<micro-chipset> artus: не лучше конечно когда одни маты но модеры не всегда хорошо особенно куча. Вот например на форуме я считаю от новых модеров стало только больше беспредела
<artus> но зачем же дурдом устраивать?
<oni_> помойму, у кого-то нет новогоднего настроения
<|rapidsp|> micro-chipset: а помему больше порядка стало :)
<micro-chipset> У кого?
<artus> дык рано еще )
 * artus бросил снежком в oni_
<artus> так лутше ? )
<micro-chipset> ага сносят посты не объяснив. Не под какой правило не катит даже. Почитайте тему жалоб на модеров, там даже модеры иногда друг на друга жалуются
<|rapidsp|> micro-chipset: ну есть перегибы на местах :) но в целом считаю оправдано
<evgen> народ помогите , отредактировать fstab  не получается почемуто автомонтирование ntfs сделать , /dev/sda4 /media/HDD ntfs-3g rw,users,locale=ru_RU.UTF-8 0 0    в чем может быть дело ?
<artus> evgen: а че не через uuid ?
<captain_obvious> таааак.какой бы проигрыватель фетчить лирику умеет?
<artus> evgen: sudo blkid и там береш  UUID="*" и его уже в фстаб
<|rapidsp|> captain_obvious: amarok?
<captain_obvious> |rapidsp|: главное - чтобы он пол кед не вытянул
<evgen> -artus-  тоесть вставить  перед    /dev/sda4 /media/HDD ntfs-3g rw,users,locale=ru_RU.UTF-8 0 0   ??
<|rapidsp|> дык вытянет :)
<artus> evgen: вместо  /dev/sda4
<oni_> artus, да, лучше))
<captain_obvious> |rapidsp|: мне бы на гтк какой нить
<micro-chipset> Со старыми такого беспредела не было. И такие перегибы не однократно были даже на себе раз увидел. После даже заходить не охото я лучше на линукс форум зайду там беспредела нет такого
<|rapidsp|> а ритмбокс не умеет?
<SergeyIT> evgen, глянь строчками выше как монтируется /
<captain_obvious> есть тут пользователи ритмбокса?
<evgen> captain_obvious   я
<captain_obvious> evgen: он лирику фетчить умеет?
<artus> evgen: UUID=363C991F3C98DAE7 /media/windows/ ntfs-3g users,defaults,umask=0 0 0
<artus> типа так сделай, ток пути и uuid свои подставь
<evgen> artus  ща пробну
<evgen> captain_obvious   да вроде в модулях чтоли , видел там скачивание текста
<|rapidsp|> а что за чудо щас дефолтным проигрывателем в 11.04?
<artus> captain_obvious: у меня соната ее тянет)
<evgen> captain_obvious  но не пробовал настроить
<SergeyIT> captain_obvious, только ymaha (
<SergeyIT> yamaha
<|edgbla|> модули кто-нибудь кодит для ядра?
<evgen> captain_obvious    тыкни правка -модули  , там есть текст песни , но как настроить я не знаю
<micro-chipset> |edgbla|: тут врядли есть такие  гуру
<|edgbla|> жаль :(
<Serg_> доброго всем! Что может быть с Вином, что даже в дефолтном "блокноте" немогу набрать кириллицей
<captain_obvious> Serg_: перебрал?
<|rapidsp|> ну вот и опы пригодились :)
<micro-chipset> |rapidsp|: для чего же?
<Serg_> Я вообщето Wine не пью.. я его курю.. пытаюсь
<micro-chipset> Serg_: wine?
<Serg_> да
<|rapidsp|> Serg_: как то установил его по хитрому наверно?
<micro-chipset> Serg_: способ установки версия?
<Serg_> ага, через центр придожений
<Serg_>  в 1.2
<micro-chipset> Serg_: снеси поставь из сорцов. Хотя не думаю что там есть проблемы. Проверить не могу убунту снес
<|rapidsp|> а зачем блокнот?
<micro-chipset> |rapidsp|: Да просто наверн хотел работу проверить вайна
<Serg_> Вообщето не блокнот а министерская прога )
<artus> и не в вайне а в министерском эмуляторе
<artus> ты б определился )
<Serg_> ну а блокнот какбе намекае.. Что он по дефолту стоит в вине. И если он не работает то какбе дело в вине а не в некошерном софте )
<micro-chipset> Снеси и попробуй поставить как тут http://nixgame.ru/news-linux/8-wine_130.html
<|rapidsp|> а есть еще и такой?
<artus> и наверно в министерской проге забито что окромя cp1251 она ничего показывать не умеет )
<micro-chipset> Попробуй как посоветывал
<Serg_>  artus: где в вине это пофиксить?
<artus> хотя кто его знает чего они туда напихали )
<artus> Serg_: ненаю ) мож ей шрифты не нравятся ?
<Serg_> Да в том то и дело, что она на 99% под вином работает. А вот ввод только на ингличе (
<artus> ну норм ) транслитом )
<Serg_> artus: уже скопировал с оффтопика
<Serg_> все
<|rapidsp|> вапщето кириллица в вайне - проблема то решенная - просто в гугль лезть нада
<artus> Serg_: а кпипастится ?
<Serg_> artus: прога умная и в ФИО не допускает транслит
<Serg_> artus: да
<Serg_> но этоизврат
<artus> Serg_: вобщем притензии к разработчикам софта ) дето чей то они гайки перекрутили)
<Serg_> artus: сам вайн криво пашет. Его же блокнот не понимает кириллицы
<|rapidsp|> Serg_: смысле раскладка не переключается?
<KiberNET> всем привет, можите описать плюсы оболочек gnome and kde4  (не надо писать фраз ставь кеды .... и т.д.)
<KiberNET> опишите их плюсы ... скоро покупаю новый комп решил послушать мнение .....
<artus> можно конечно ее попробовать принудительно запустить ч кодировкой 1251 ) но я не помню как ) а гуглить влом )
<Serg_> она переключается. Но не набираются символы. Чето с локалью
<Serg_> artus: погуглю
<artus> Serg_: ну значит снеси вайн и поставть кой нить 1.1.*
<|rapidsp|> или 1.3 из ппа :)
<SergeyIT> KiberNET это лекция дня на 4-е
<artus> KiberNET: конечно не надо 'ставь кде' ибо ставить надо openbox)
 * [koshka] помацала captain_obvious 
<|rapidsp|> KiberNET: гном - кошерно, кде - богомерзко, все ж понятно
<Serg_> не, я пока в консольке покручу
<micro-chipset> KiberNET: Поставь и то и то и попробуй каждый будет говорить в сторону своей и объективное мнение врядли услышишь. Я например за гном и кеды видел раз понял не для меня
<SergeyIT> KiberNET, скачай и то и то и поспробуй с лайвСД
<|rapidsp|> KiberNET: почитай холивары на форумах :)
<evgen> KiberNET в КДЕ много ненужных функций , мне кажется , типо прозрачности , и всяких примочек аля виджеты (гаджеты)
<|rapidsp|> )))
<micro-chipset> |rapidsp|: толку от холиваров то этих надо пробывать самому и решать что тебе больше подходит
<|rapidsp|> вот объективные оценки )))
<SergeyIT> а если хочешь что-то среднее - ставь вин )
<KiberNET> лан всем пасибо за ответы .... пойду качать все подряд)))  я то сам уже на гноме пол года .... а кеды видел тока с лайва генты))
<|rapidsp|> micro-chipset: чел хочет чтобы ему рассказали про плюсы-минусы :)
<KiberNET> хотя да .... тему я поднял дурацкую))
<artus> дык , кде - , гном +/-, коробка + )))
<captain_obvious> KiberNET: бери ливсиди и пробуй сам.тут кому что нравится
<captain_obvious> н
<KiberNET> captain_obvious: да уже так и посоветовали.... щяс иду качать
<SergeyIT> оценки надо по шкале + - _ х Х О о и тп
<captain_obvious> [koshka]: смотрю я меня сразу видно:)
<micro-chipset> |rapidsp|: Врядли ему интересно как они устроены не думаю что он профи раз это спрашивает. А  так ему остается выбирать по виду удобству а тут над смотреть самому
<Serg_> artus: вот вродь проясняется. У меня локаль ЮТФ-8 а в вине в настройках - 1251,866 ((
<SergeyIT> ему нужен новый комп со всеми удобствами )
<Serg_> Попробовать поставить ЮТФ-8,
<Serg_> ?
<micro-chipset> Serg_: Ну да 1251 стандартна для винды зачем в вайне тебе утф прога на нем сделана что ли навряд ли раз под винду была
<Serg_> micro-chipset: не помогло (
<micro-chipset> Я и не предлогал пробывать
<micro-chipset> и ушел че тогда спрашивать чето
<dvoishNIK> Помогите, я новичок в linux , во всех браузерах жутко тормозят все flash элементы, к примеру то же видео на youtube, попробовал удалить пакет flash , затем установил его заново командой sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree , ничего не изменилось( что делать  ?
<artus> dvoishNIK: включить html5 в ютубе )
<dvoishNIK> как ?
<artus> www.youtube.com/html5
<|rapidsp|> dvoishNIK: а видео какая?
<dvoishNIK> gf 8800 gt
<|rapidsp|> не юзал
<artus> на 8600 нииче не тормозит)
<dvoishNIK> а какой браузер юзаешь ?
<artus> хром
<dvoishNIK> ну вот я тоже но на нём жутко тормозит
<|rapidsp|> dvoishNIK: в настройках внешнего вида в последней вкладке эффекты включаются?
<dvoishNIK> да с дровами nvidia я разобрался вчера
<dvoishNIK> устанавливал вручную
<micro-chipset> Уверен что с дровами все норм?
<artus> и зря )
<dvoishNIK> а как в этом можно убедиться ?
<Serg_> Артус, чегото я не могу понять в папке ./wine нету config.... где его искать, я походу просек проблемму
<micro-chipset> artus:  а чем не нравится ручная установка а не автоматом
<artus> Serg_: winecfg
<dvoishNIK> так что мне делать то ? xD
<|rapidsp|> Serg_: блокнот из коробки в вайне нормально все печатает
<|rapidsp|> специально проверил :)
<artus> micro-chipset: а потом могут болячки вылезти, при обновлении
<Serg_> а у меня  нет
<|rapidsp|> Serg_: а в обычных прогах с русским все впорядке?
<Serg_> хз.
<micro-chipset> Возможно.
<|rapidsp|> Serg_: дык проверь
<KiberNET> еще вопросик ... а есть варианты включения компа помимо WOL и настроек в биосе(включение в определенное время)
<micro-chipset> dvoishNIK: eselect opengl list покажи
<KiberNET> *автоматического
<SergeyIT> Serg_, а вин версия в вайне у тебя какая стоит?
<skai> KiberNET: пленный китаец?
<Serg_> походу со всеми так. Вино кривое какоето (
<Serg_> или криво стало
<Serg_> как ты ставил?
<|rapidsp|> Serg_: gedit по русски печатает?
<SergeyIT> Serg_, у меня нормально по-русски печатает
<Serg_> Ну вам же я печатаю )
<Serg_> как ставили?
<KiberNET> skai: ну эт конечно вариант) .... но дело в том что я выключаю комп(он еще с ибп соединен ком портом).... затем через 5-40 минут (оно как-то рандомно) ... он может сам включиться
<|rapidsp|> apt-get install wine
<SergeyIT> Serg_, из реп 10.04
<SergeyIT> Serg_, дефолтная ОС ВинХР
<Serg_> |rapidsp|: apt-get purge wine снесет все свои файлы?
<|rapidsp|> ну да
<artus> Serg_: и в догонку rm -rf ~/.wine
<SergeyIT> Serg_, а при переключении раскладки какими дуквами печатает?
<SergeyIT> буквами
<Serg_> та никакими (( Только инглиш или пусто. Все снес (. У меня бета была
<Serg_> locate *wine  теперь почищу что выплюнуло.
<SergeyIT> Serg_, какая бета?
<Serg_> Нада баш учить. Как перенаправить? locate *wine > rm -rf
<SergeyIT> Serg_, рискуешь
<Serg_> ага :) я сначала без судо )
<Serg_> щас матюкнусь... снес.... поставил не через консоль а через апт.. тот же эффект (
<Serg_> фак.
<artus> @voice Serg_
<Serg_> artus: пасибо
<artus> Serg_: да незачто )
<Demol> Аа, помогите! Разбил флеху через "sudo gparted" и теперьб разделы флешки принадлежат к root, как мне вернуть себе права? :)
<alexgluck> всем ку встал вопрос про прописание роутов на сервере для билайна где их взять?
<Serg_> как мне скатится до 1.1 и подскажите где пакеты выкачаные лежат. Я оттуда все потру
<Demol> а да, привет всем :)
<artus> Demol: sudo chown
<Demol> спс
<Serg_> где пакеты лежат уже нашел
<SergeyIT> Serg_, у меня в1.2 и работает в 10.04
<Serg_> чего у меня нет (
<SergeyIT> Serg_, а что у тебя?
<Serg_> Даже в блокноте не печатаюсь (
<SergeyIT> Serg_, и что же ты поломал такое?
<Serg_> Да вродь и не успел еще (
<^DEMOSS^> Offoffoff1:
<^DEMOSS^> òû òóò 7
<ubuntuhelp> ^DEMOSS^! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<^DEMOSS^> òàê âèäíî ?
<ubuntuhelp> ^DEMOSS^! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<^DEMOSS^> во
<^DEMOSS^> Offoffoff1:   ты туд ,
<^DEMOSS^> ?
<sharikoff> А "без окон, без дверей" по-английски будет "ноу Виндоус, ноу Гейтс"?
<artus> xD
<^DEMOSS^> =)
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff: привет кэп
<sharikoff> й
<^DEMOSS^> ка
<^DEMOSS^> о_О
<^DEMOSS^> 8)))   ничо так получилось - но все друг друга поняли )
<Serg_> SergeyIT: может не пошет потому, что у меня LC_IDENTIFICATION="ru_UA.utf8"
<Serg_> LC_ALL=
<Serg_> LC_ALL="пусто"
<SergeyIT> Serg_, не скажу, не знаю (
<Serg_> Можешь показать свой вывод locale ?
<Serg_> через пастубину?
<SergeyIT> Serg_, http://itpaste.ru/330237
<Offoffoff1> ^DEMOSS^: аушки
<Serg_> выполнил dpkg-reconfigure locales, система на русском и украинском задумалась (
<Serg_> меня щас кинет.
<Serg_> непомогло (
<skai> sudo chown -R us:us /all/your/base
<serega3907> ребят не ругайтесь,это снова я с тачпадом. нагуглил что у меня не синаптикс а Elan Touchpad. Вот только драйвера под убунту 10.04 ненашел. помогите
<Demol> Ребят, здрасте кого еще не видел, у меня вопрос: никто не делал флешку как USB-HDD (USB-FDD) что-бы на старых материнках у которых нет возможности загружаться с USB-Flash флешка определялась как USB-HDD(FDD)?
<SergeyIT> Serg_, поставил ваин на другой машине с 10.04 - все нормально
<Alagos> Эм, а чем стандартное средство загрузочной флешки тебе не подходит?
<serega3907> хз,у меня если по тачпаду пальцами произвольно водить и тыкать то курсор бегает но куда попало
<alexgluck> кто поможет с прописанием маршрутов в убунту сервер 10.04? как узнать правильные маршруты?
<Alagos> У меня юсб уши genius hs-04 кто то ставил ее на убунту?
<Alagos> У меня эти уши через попу на семерке работают... А на линухе вообще голяк
<inkvizitor68sl> and i know where i willl fiiiiind
<sharikoff> alexgluck: чо за маршруты?
<alexgluck> маршруты в локалку билайна нужно форум ретрекер и кабинет
<zayac> всем ку. кто может подсказать с чем связаны периодические отвалы днсов в убунте, начиная с 10.04? просто могут отвалиться и всё тут. помогает только ребут.
<Demol> Alagos: а стандартное какое?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ты че ваще?
<inkvizitor68sl> gj.
<inkvizitor68sl> пою
<sharikoff> alexgluck: ну и в чем косяк?
<inkvizitor68sl> alexgluck, забей
<inkvizitor68sl> alexgluck, lk всё равно месяца 2 не пашет
<inkvizitor68sl> как и l2tp
<alexgluck> немагу забить это важно
<inkvizitor68sl> сегодня еле заплатил им
<inkvizitor68sl> с ЯДа не могу
<alexgluck> лк пашет у меня
<alexgluck> а вот л2тп не смог настроить
<Demol> повторю вопрос: никто не делал флешку как USB-HDD (USB-FDD) что-бы на старых материнках у которых нет возможности загружаться с USB-Flash флешка определялась как USB-HDD(FDD)?
<alexgluck> косяк в том что сервер на убунту ещё и шлюз для остальных компов на сборной солянке и доступ с моей внутреней локалки в локалку провайдера отсутствует
<alexgluck> а он необходим
<inkvizitor68sl> alexgluck, позвони им
<inkvizitor68sl> должны продиктовать
<alexgluck> и что я скажу?
<inkvizitor68sl> скажи, "у меня freebsd, нужны таблицы маршрутизации"
<inkvizitor68sl> сразу к технарям отправят
<inkvizitor68sl> а там уже легче )
<SergeyIT> serega3907, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/512192
<alexgluck> ага меня в прошлый раз отправлялй на Х** а не к технарям
<Demol> Ну что? ПО моему вопросу нет ни у кого соображений?
<serega3907> я с английским не очень,я так понял это багрепорт,но есть ли там решение?
<inkvizitor68sl> alexgluck, спрашивай номер отвечающего, начнет посылать - спрашивай куда пожать жалобу
<inkvizitor68sl> alexgluck, я таким образом за 4 итерации до начальника смены дозвонился
<inkvizitor68sl> и он мне диктовал IP, шлюз, маску и прочее
<Demol> ладно, буду systemrescue на miniDVD заливать.....
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: надо спрашивать номер автономной системы для BGP
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> alexgluck: исходные данные какие нть будут?
<sharikoff> или догадаться самому?
<alexgluck> всмысле?
<alexgluck> ща я звоню рову
<alexgluck> провайдеру*
<sharikoff> ну.. помогите прописать маршруты
<sharikoff> те кда машрут прописать
<sharikoff> с земли на луну?
<alexgluck> можно и так:)
<artus> sharikoff: ))
<artus> роут адд земля ту луна )
<alexgluck> )))
<alexgluck> 25 минут ждать ппц
<sharikoff> =)
<Serg_> Нда.. причина с вином обнаружена
<Serg_> Я прикручивал мелкомагкие ттф шрифты
<SergeyIT> Serg_, и здесь МС вредит )
<Serg_> видать криво прикрутил. Создал пользователя - там с вином без проблем.
<SergeyIT> Serg_, хотя в вайне они вроде рекомендуются (
<Serg_> как теперь мне вернуть все на круги своя? сносить учетку?
<SergeyIT> Serg_, скомбинировать может можно из двух учеток (только не сносить, а переименовать)
<Serg_> я наверно пользовательские настройкинекоторых прог скопирую по папкам. а учетку снесу. больно она мусора много насобирала )
<skai> тэээкс.с технической стороны что лучше - авн или каиро?
<Serg_> но прошлая проблема так и не решилась - частота моника 85 Гц (а это много)
<Serg_> надо дрова АТИ снести ) и поставить заново )
<artus> это нормально )
<evgen> skai  что тебе удобно  , то и лучше
<skai> artus: нука вот ты почему каиру юзаш?
<artus> skai: удобно)
<skai> artus: и не сметь пропадать.я сча тебя на конфиг коробки буду разводить
<artus> и оно мне заодно композитинг делаеть)
<artus> гг
<artus> skai: осилил поставить? )
<artus> я вообще спать хотел)
<chelaxe> скай
<skai> artus: дык сча ставлю.время то есть.ноут то в вузяку не нужен будет пока)
<Serg_> Рано еще.. только пол восьмого )
<skai> artus: дык тогда коробкины конфиги складируй.
<artus> Serg_: ну если учесть что проснулся я вчера в 8м утра )
<skai> artus: композитинг?через каиро?
<artus> skai: угу)
<skai> artus: а не через xcompmgr?
<artus> не)
<artus> мона и так и так но к каиро мона еще рюшики удобно крутить)
<skai> artus: окей.уговорил.композитинг через каиро настроить сложно?
<artus> да и опенгл оно юзаеть)
<artus> skai: эм... включить его)
<artus> skai: cairo-compmgr -c и настраивай )
<skai> artus: ну ты с поспать то повремени повремени:)
<artus> да временю уже )
 * skai не жалует время, когда инет провисает до полумегабита
<skai> прям хоть торренты отключай
<skai> artus: первым делом надо этот каиро компмгр скачать:)
<artus> skai: че ты тама такое ацкое строиш?
<skai> artus: не знаю пока:)но гном вырежу весь вручную:)
<alexgluck> страшным делом маетесь
<artus> skai: эм...
<alexgluck> а меня у провайдера послали
<artus> skai: а не проше ли взять нетинстал и поставить все снуля ?
 * [koshka] помацала skai 
<skai> artus: не:)тут сложность с нетом будя
<alexgluck> сказали что надо в комп с видой кабель вставить и получить маршруты тк они не статические
<artus> alexgluck: я те вчера давал сцылко на ман как прописывать маршруты для твоей сети, ты ее хоть читал?
<alexgluck> О.о
<alexgluck> мож и читал но непомню точно
<artus> или это не ты с мопедом белоруским вчера маялсо?
<alexgluck> не я
<alexgluck> я из москвы
<alexgluck> к счастью
<artus> аа))
<alexgluck> как узнать маршруты в убунту? не те которые прописаны а те которые правельные
<artus> ну те которые прописаны те и правельные )
<alexgluck> а то дефалт через впн и остальное не фурычит
<alexgluck> так там неправильные маршруты
<alexgluck> они ведут хз куда
<artus> alexgluck: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548011/ у меня такие )
<alexgluck> серв во внешку смотрит а такие маршруты у меня на внутрилокальных
<evgen> люди добрые , подскажите бедному человеку нормальный редактор тегов для музыки
<alexgluck> евген если найдёш такой и мне скажи
<artus> alexgluck: http://paste.pro/330940 вот на длинке ) мож поможет чем )
<artus> evgen: ейзитаг
<alexgluck> у тя маршруты тоже через впн идут
<artus> не )
<artus> блин, могу ща поднять виртуалку и глянуть через впн )
<evgen> -artus- только что им перелопатил всю дискографию астронавтов и русских круглешков , и ничерта он теги не сохранил , в ритм боксе все равно все осталось по прежнему
<artus> хотя ...
<artus> evgen: ты б того , попрафил свою хайлайтилку) ато -artus- не яфляетцо artus и посему незаметно ниразу )
<artus> evgen: дык
<artus> ща
<artus> evgen: find `pwd` -iname '*.mp3' -print0 | xargs -0 mid3iconv -eCP1251 --remove-v1
<artus> python-mutagen поставь только
<skai> artus: где каиродок и компмгр внести в автостарт?
<artus> автостарт.чш
<artus> *сш
<skai> artus: а поконкретней?
<artus>  .config/openbox/autostart.sh
<artus> skai: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548013/ на
<bggooo> evgen, EasyTAG попробуй, нормальный редактор
<artus> skai: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548014/ вывод без коментов
<^DEMOSS^> Offoffoff1: ты звал меня 0
<^DEMOSS^> =) что хотел то 7
<evgen> bggooo  он не сохраняет тэги такое ощущение ,  ритмбокс все равно отображает их как раньше
<artus> ^DEMOSS^: через часик он ответит )
<^DEMOSS^> =)
<bggooo> evgen, незнаю у меня нормально сохранял :)
<alexgluck> так какие то роуты настроены теперь правильно но те которые мне нужны вообще не настроены:(
<Offoffoff1> ^DEMOSS^:  нее.. это ты что-то искал меня
<evgen> я оказывается тег не выделял (
<skai> artus: как гтк тему поменять?
<artus> skai: эм... ща вспомню
<artus> gtk-theme-switch2
<alexgluck> локальный шлюз провайдера в моём районе 10.37.16.1 , retracker.local (85.21.79.39), lk.corbina.net (85.21.78.93) как прописать маршруты?
<oni_> вот NM (network manager) позволяет быть подключенным к двум сетям, к примеру eth0 и eth1, и то если они прописаны в interfaces, я отказался от NM и поставил wicd, он плюет на файл interfaces и позволяет быть подключенным только к одной сети, или вайфай или проводная
<oni_> реально сделать чтобы работали вместе, не отказываясь от wicd?
<artus>  не )
<artus> не умеет он
<oni_> ок
<oni_> спс
<oni_> блин)
<inkvizitor68sl> [v
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<alexgluck> локальный шлюз провайдера в моём районе 10.37.16.1 , retracker.local (85.21.79.39), lk.corbina.net (85.21.78.93) как прописать маршруты?
<tengry> добрый
<oni_> доброе время суток ога
<evgen> ктонибудь уже пользовался UNITY ?
<artus> все кто пользовались - плевались )
<oni_> +1
<inkvizitor68sl> отличная вестчь
<inkvizitor68sl> только надо размер панели изменяемы сделать
<inkvizitor68sl> скрытие ей сделать
<evgen> artus  все настолько плохо ?
<inkvizitor68sl> и справа хацу
<artus> evgen: да понятия не имею, говорю как несависимый мониторщик  отзывов )
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, а собери отзывы от новичков в ion3 ))
<artus> )))
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: ну ты ж не задаеш вопросы на предмет а как оно , ты береш и пользуеш)
<inkvizitor68sl> будет тоже самое)
<artus> а все кто задавали этот вопрос потом долго плевались)
<artus> может конечно неосилили))
<inkvizitor68sl> )
<artus> ну ион я бы попробовал только в крайней безысходности)
<[koshka]> inkvizitor68sl, няуки =)
<inkvizitor68sl> [koshka], няяяя )
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, да лан
<inkvizitor68sl> он офигенене)
<[koshka]> Инки, я тебя так давно не видела
<[koshka]> или не слышала ) хз
<oni_> контенгент людей использующий ion, не умеют плеваться
<inkvizitor68sl> [koshka], бгыгы )
<oni_> а берут и настраивают
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: я на шел все хоткеи запомнить не могу , а ты мне про ион)
<oni_> =\
<inkvizitor68sl> oni_, почему. умеют. кислотой)
<oni_> )
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<alexgluck> retracker.local (85.21.79.39) ip знаю а маску сети как узнать?
<artus> хотя думаю если б пришлось т быстро б выучил )
<inkvizitor68sl> alexgluck, спросить в саппорте
<alexgluck> саппорт мне сказал что маршруты не статические и иногда изменяются
<alexgluck> и отправил
<inkvizitor68sl> пф
<inkvizitor68sl> ну билайн, фигли
<artus> alexgluck: дык скажи что тебя это не волнует и пусть говорять те что щас есть )
<inkvizitor68sl> я с ними задолбался спорить
<inkvizitor68sl> они мне утверждают, что у меня IP иногда меняется)
<alexgluck> какой?
<inkvizitor68sl> все)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и внутренний и внешний
<inkvizitor68sl> и вообще на моём компе совсем внутренний в пределах роутера хД
<HoHkaJIoJI> Всем привет, помогите пожалуйста с утсановкой CDEmu
<alexgluck> ну так внутрений меняется у меня в этом году каждый месяц менялся
<alexgluck> О.о
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: а самый внутренний в пределах виртуалки )
<alexgluck> да ну их в туда куда отправили
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, а у меня у виртуалок 192.168.3.х
<inkvizitor68sl> так же как и у компов)
<artus> )) и прально )
<inkvizitor68sl> так же как и у компов)
<inkvizitor68sl> alexgluck, у меня статический ip не для этоо куплен)
<alexgluck> у меня так же
<alexgluck> инк ты из какого города и какой у тя пров?
<^DEMOSS^> Offoffoff1: ты первый в чате написал мой ник
<^DEMOSS^> вот я и захотел узнать, что ты хотел
<inkvizitor68sl> alexgluck, москва, билайн )
<alexgluck> во а у нас ретрекер один на всю локалку или как?
<alexgluck> мне нужно ретрекер билайна внутрь моей локалки пробросить
<inkvizitor68sl> alexgluck, вроде да
<inkvizitor68sl> сча
<inkvizitor68sl> Domain Name Server213.234.192.7, 85.21.192.5 ?
<inkvizitor68sl> и учти, что ты мог уже создать .local в своей сети
<^DEMOSS^> [koshka]: оо , у нас тут и девушки есть )) и еще они  няшные ))
<alexgluck> nameserver 85.21.192.3 nameserver 213.234.192.8
<alexgluck> ка кя мог создать?
<alexgluck> я создавал .lan внутри сети
<inkvizitor68sl> ну фз фз
<inkvizitor68sl> я тоже создавал)
<inkvizitor68sl> а всё равно local (
<alexgluck> как узнать как исправить
<alexgluck> мне очень хочется локальных пиров внутрь локалки завернуть
<^DEMOSS^> как заюзать и чем заправить 7
<^DEMOSS^> завернуть в кулечик или коверчик ?
<[koshka]> ^DEMOSS^ откуда знаешь ккая я ?? )
<[koshka]> какая *
<^DEMOSS^> [koshka]: дэмосы знают все
<oni_> твой ник намекает)
<[koshka]> ))
<^DEMOSS^> и да)  приветсвие инка ыбло замечательным  (^_^)
<^DEMOSS^> [koshka]: ты смотришь аниме ?
<[koshka]> ^DEMOSS^ откуда знаешь ккая я ?? )
<[koshka]> ой
<[koshka]> не так
<[koshka]> ^DEMOSS^ не, не смотрю
<[koshka]> ))
<[koshka]> по наслышке ;)
<^DEMOSS^> [koshka]: Есть такое аниме  - Кланнад называется, если смотреть  фильм именно, то это хорошый "вводный" элемент в мире аниме. Игра чувств, мыслей, рисовка.... Для девушек подходит в большей степени - но ждаже мое электронное сердце и черствый разум дрогнули .
<[koshka]> :) мне все равно не нравится аниме )
<inkvizitor68sl> дада
<^DEMOSS^> кто знает, может именно то, что каждый может себя соотнести в какой то степени с героями данного фильма, делает его выделяющимся. Заставляет плавно провалиться в тот мир. Ощутить переживания каждого героя, как он меняется и "растет". Радость от находки Ð
<inkvizitor68sl> мне кстати уже тоже
<inkvizitor68sl> мне больше спать нравится
<inkvizitor68sl> оосбенно не одному
<^DEMOSS^> я никогда не сплю один
<^DEMOSS^> со мной всегда мобила и тихонько шелестящий Core i7
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<inkvizitor68sl> не, ну если так смотреть - то я тоже не одын
<^DEMOSS^> я бы и с девушкой с удовольствием бы провел сие время, даже просто поспал бы без претязаний, ибо  моя духовная составляющая сложна и огромна в плане чувствкенности и ощущений такого плана.
<inkvizitor68sl> короче не дают
<^DEMOSS^> Но к сожалению последние испытывают негативные эмоции и ненависть к таким людям как я
<inkvizitor68sl> проклятие профессии )
<inkvizitor68sl> зато у меня есть антибафф ^_^
<inkvizitor68sl> правда у него срок действия заканчивается иногда и респаунтися пару-тройку месяцев )
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: скинь учетку на вдску
<sharikoff> на мыло пажалусто
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, там z-payment тусит же...
<^DEMOSS^> я привык к отсутствию этой физиологической составляющей. Поэтому ценю даже то,  что пару часов пробыл не один-на один со своими мыслями и компьютером, а сживым человеком, который заполнил собой  сие безжизненное пространство
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, сча гляну
<inkvizitor68sl> вроде что то ставил
<alexgluck> демос када женишся не так запоёш ;)
<sharikoff> ^DEMOSS^: женицца те надо
<alexgluck> у умных мысли сходятся
<alexgluck> хДД
<^DEMOSS^> найти бы еще ту, которая захотела бы выйти за меня замуж
<alexgluck> а это как раз расплюнуть
<alexgluck> найти бы ту которая женится не хочет вот это дааа
<^DEMOSS^> один ответ на вопрос чем я занимаюсь, заставляет девушек зависать и их глаза пустеют... голос становится безжизненный а через 30 минут они и вовсе ищут повод сбежать
<^DEMOSS^> еще ни одна девушка за 6 лет не прошла эту преграду
<alexgluck> а ты говори не чем занимаешся а чем хотел бы занятся
<alexgluck> с ними
<^DEMOSS^> хотя вру
<alexgluck> 80% согласятся
<inkvizitor68sl> alexgluck, ну. я нашел.
<inkvizitor68sl> аж четырех.
<inkvizitor68sl> по очереди
<alexgluck> ты про что?
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: они те деньги платят?
<^DEMOSS^> но не девушка это была, а более взрослый и грамотный человек. Котрый  опытен и разбирается в людях. Единственная, кто сказала мне о том, что я не тот, кем себя выставляю.
<alexgluck> демос идёш в клуб на ночь и снимаеш девушку не говори чем занимаешся и через пару месяцев можеш женится
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, ну вообще то есть немного хД
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, ставил я тебе вдску
<inkvizitor68sl> отдать забыл
<sharikoff> ^DEMOSS^: емае.. поговорить за жизнь-это потом с сигареткой лежа.. сначала дело потом базары
<inkvizitor68sl> сча
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: =))
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff: я не курю и не пью
<^DEMOSS^> и не приветствую этого
<^DEMOSS^> с 23 февраля сего года.
<sharikoff> ^DEMOSS^: я курю и пью
<alexgluck> ахахаха
<^DEMOSS^> до этого и так пробовал - но ничего хорошего из этого не получилось
<sharikoff> и мне пофиг приветствет это кто то или нет
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и куда он оО
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, на прошку глянь
<sharikoff> видел
<sharikoff> спс
<alexgluck> http://help.internet.beeline.ru/internet/local/routhow/ инк вот роуты ток тут ретрекера нет:(
<^DEMOSS^> но я кстати не несчастен в одиночестве. Это время я посвящаю своему делу
<artus> sharikoff: поддерживаю )
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, только просьба огроменная
<sharikoff> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, когда узнаешь, сколько памяти нужно - давай убавим до неё
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, я гиг выделил
<sharikoff> ок
<inkvizitor68sl> просто там беды с памятью
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl: а что ты так удивлялся насчет макс спаре 200?
<inkvizitor68sl> ^DEMOSS^, нуууу
<inkvizitor68sl> ^DEMOSS^, 4 воркера нжинкса физически не могут убить 50 процессов апача
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, там debian squeeze вроде
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, просто KVM и OpenVZ/Xen - это совсем разная память)
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> спс
<inkvizitor68sl> вон наши с 40 мегабайтами молотят 50 коннектов в секунду в forbidden и не почесываются
<^DEMOSS^> при 200 процессах апача в тесте сиедж  с параметрами -d1 -r20 -c420   достигается 99.87% обработки запросов
<inkvizitor68sl> 40 мегабайт на всю систему*
<inkvizitor68sl> хы
<^DEMOSS^> 142- 157 trans\sec
<inkvizitor68sl> на core i7 ?
<^DEMOSS^> да
<^DEMOSS^> 2 ядра
<alexgluck> ай7 с 2мя ядрами? О.о
<^DEMOSS^> не тупи - мы обсуждаем вдс
<alexgluck> а сори
<^DEMOSS^> а вдс - это выделение ресурсов
<^DEMOSS^> 2 ядра и 1 гиг оперы
<inkvizitor68sl> [v
<inkvizitor68sl> зм
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> ну для 2 ведер сурьёзно
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl: мускеул кстати поставил на ноутбучный винт )
<^DEMOSS^> кстати от параметров мускула скорость обработки и % обработки запросов тоже  зависит ?
<inkvizitor68sl> смотря что дергаешь
<^DEMOSS^> сиеджем
<inkvizitor68sl> если базу не дергаешь - то с чего оно зависеть то будет)
<^DEMOSS^> дак сайт то на дле - завязан на мускуле
<inkvizitor68sl> ну тогда да
<^DEMOSS^> новости то в нем хранятс
<^DEMOSS^> кстати классная прога для тестов - мне понравилась
<^DEMOSS^> мой хостер ( там где мой сайт ) при  -d1 -r10 -c100    дает всего 5 страниц\сек
<^DEMOSS^> от 1 до 52 сек задержки
<^DEMOSS^> 87% ответов
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: не знаешь случаем как AS зарегить?
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, догадываюсь
<inkvizitor68sl> дорого это
<sharikoff> пачем примерно?
<inkvizitor68sl> ^DEMOSS^, ты -d на -b меняй
<inkvizitor68sl> а то меряешь попугаев в вакууме
<^DEMOSS^> -b  я в конец дописал о_О
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, 1300 + ипишники + черт знает сколько в год
<sharikoff> мде...
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl: ты бы хоть сказал что поменять надо 8(  а то я в конец прописал
<inkvizitor68sl> ^DEMOSS^, -с 300 -b http://
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, дорого в общем
<^DEMOSS^> не - #siege test.ru  -d1 -r20 -c420 -b
<^DEMOSS^> -b xj lftn &
<^DEMOSS^> что дает ?
<^DEMOSS^> в доках не нашел
<inkvizitor68sl> брутфорс
<inkvizitor68sl> -d0 по сути
<inkvizitor68sl> получили ответ, сразу спросили
<^DEMOSS^> -в1  erfpsdftrn yf 1 ctreyle
<^DEMOSS^> -d1 фиксированно указывает на 1 секунду , тоесть без волны
<^DEMOSS^> -b отменяет -d1 ?
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<inkvizitor68sl> тем более после http -b не работает
<sharikoff> какой щас самый модный ирк сервак
<alexgluck> вопрос слип 60 отсрочивает запуск последущей команды/команд на минуту и замораживает работу всей системы? или как?
<inkvizitor68sl> ничего не замораживает
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, или огаменетовский или фринодовский
<skai> ircd-seven-1.0.
<skai>  ircd-seven-1.0.3(20100223-bba06193a380, Charybdis (3.2-dev)
<alexgluck> а что слип делает?
<sharikoff> skai: а сервисы под него какие?
<skai> alexgluck: спит
<sharikoff> alexgluck:  cgbn
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> опередил
<skai> sharikoff: введи /version в первое окно вичата
<alexgluck> а нормально ответить можно?
<skai> sharikoff: вн канала
<skai> *вне
<artus> alexgluck: а ты как думаеш как переводится sleep ?
<alexgluck> так тогда с другого боку часть маршрутов я получаю по дщцп от прова как автоматически добавлять дополнительные маршруты после каждого поднятия впн?
<inkvizitor68sl> alexgluck, пауща просто
<alexgluck> пауща?О.о
<artus> ога, пауща )
<[koshka]> inkvizitor68sl, я ток прочитала про твое спать )
<alexgluck> пауза*
<[koshka]> ты так прав)
<[koshka]> ^dEMOSS^ :)
<alexgluck> так тогда с другого боку часть маршрутов я получаю по дщцп от прова как автоматически добавлять дополнительные маршруты после каждого поднятия впн?
<[koshka]> ой, куда это мой дорогой скай сбежал? :D
<[koshka]> помацать не успела
<alexgluck> и все молчат тьфу на вас
<alexgluck> я ж знаю что вы знаете
<artus> неа)
<[koshka]> alexgluck, они такие )
<[koshka]> artus, :P
<alexgluck> жадины они :Р
 * artus цапнул [koshka] за язык )
<[koshka]> ой ой
<[koshka]> это нужная весчь
<[koshka]> отпусти =)
<artus> ога ) показывать ее всем )
<alexgluck> нет артус держи она этой вещью мужчинам мозги изводит
 * artus спрятал язык [koshka] в карман )
<[koshka]> artus, не всем ;)
<alexgluck> не всем но кому то а эти кому то те спс скажут
<artus> [koshka]: :PP
 * [koshka] поймала artus за язык
<[koshka]> ехех
<artus> гг, у меня всеравно их 2 тепер)
<sharikoff> alexgluck: засовывая в скрипт поднятия впн
<sharikoff> через слип
<alexgluck> знал бы где он
<sharikoff> а как у тя впн поднисается?
<sharikoff> *поднимается
<sharikoff> кнопкой?
<alexgluck> через костыль рс..локал
<sharikoff> почему костыль то?
<sharikoff> рц локал-суперполезняха
<alexgluck> а потому что через интерфейс не поднимается
<sharikoff> я досих пор инет ворую через него
<alexgluck> в рс.локал пон интернет прописал так и поднимается
<sharikoff> alexgluck: вот после скрипта sleep 10
<alexgluck> понятно
<sharikoff> потом маршруты
<alexgluck> а если я добавлю уже существующие маршруты что будет?
<sharikoff> ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 255.255.255.0
<mr_freeman> До вчерашнего дня не имел ни каких дел с линухом, а в частности Убунтой... Два дня и мозг уже перестал функционировать... Поломался... Капец!! для меня как китайская грамота...
<sharikoff>  alexgluckничего
<alexgluck> то есть я могу уже существующие маршруты так же добавлять
 * sharikoff активировал 3 глаз и телепатические способности чтоб узнать что поломалось у mr_freeman
<alexgluck> а я знаю что поломалось :) МОЗГ!!!
<sharikoff> alexgluck: зачем довалять уже существующие?
<alexgluck> мой 3 глаз лучше
<sharikoff> пониже спины который?
<artus> mr_freeman: http://ubuntologia.ru/ чини мозг )
<mr_freeman> Так я об этом и говорю... Убунту работает, - мозг сломан...
<sharikoff> шоколадный?
<alexgluck> да:)
<sharikoff> да .. аркаша
<alexgluck> на вопрос зачем отвечу просто я хз какие добавились а какие нет
<sharikoff> ты прав.. твой третий глаз шире
<sharikoff> =))
<alexgluck> не не шире
<sharikoff> alexgluck: все что надо добавляй
<artus> sharikoff: убивца ))
<sharikoff> artus: =))
<odigem> ку
<alexgluck> ппц буду старатся
<sharikoff> фке
<sharikoff> artus: со мной курить низя.. мона помереть
<artus> ))
<sharikoff> =))
<odigem> можна както сделать чтоб alt+tab в играх работал?
<artus> odigem: а смысл?
<sharikoff> odigem: берешь бубен побольше
<sharikoff> и начина
<sharikoff> й
<artus> запускаеш в окошке поменьше )
<odigem> artus: смысл в том чтоб не выходить из игры чтоб музыку включить/выключить
<odigem> artus: толку то?
<sharikoff> odigem: на хоткей повесь
<artus> odigem: хоткеи на вкл выкл )
<odigem> artus: есь хоткей
<odigem> неработает ниодин в играх
<artus> переназначь на тот который работать будет)
<alexgluck> всё таки альт таб удобная штука
<sharikoff> alexgluck: скажу больше
<odigem> особенно если работает :/
<artus> и да, альтаб работает)
<sharikoff> просто таб удобная штука
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl: f gjxtve dct jcnfkmyjt hf,jnftn 7
<alexgluck> давайте помолимся клавиатуре :)
<artus> ^DEMOSS^: ты типа на него порчу навел?
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl: а почему все остальное работает ?
<inkvizitor68sl> мм?
<^DEMOSS^> artus: ага
<odigem> вот мош мне не хочеца смотреть на загрузку  я тем временем пойду в нете пашарюсь. а никак
<odigem> выхадить нада
<^DEMOSS^> [koshka]:  :)
<artus> а игры небось в вайне
<odigem> + если игра зависает помогает тока reset
<artus> O_o
<odigem> ага канеш в вайне
<artus> а че, слабо в tty1 прыгнуть?
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl: что  молчишь ?? тестишь ?
<^DEMOSS^> =0
<odigem> artus: во первых я не знаю че ето во вторых начерта не работает
<artus> а как так вайн поломать мона ?
<inkvizitor68sl> я вообще не знаю о чём ты
<sharikoff> artus: тыц http://intes.org/ (пэ ар)
<odigem> в игре AssaulCube
<odigem> когда она висит
<alexgluck> артус даже мне влом в тту1 заходить
<odigem> artus: какой нафик вайн?
<DenPal> а как добавить/убрать приложения в контекстном меню по правой мыши?
<odigem> поправой мыши?
<DenPal> лишнее от вайна осталось
<odigem> мб переправой?
<[koshka]> ^dEMOSS^  да да =)
<sharikoff> odigem: заправой
<odigem> приправой
<sharikoff> odigem: заправой мышью
<odigem> где где???
<odigem> :D
<sharikoff> =)
<DenPal> перепелися вся
<^DEMOSS^> [koshka]: это относится просто к выражению эмоций или по поводу моих высказываний 7
<alexgluck> кстати спс вспомнил надо заправиться съездить:)
<artus> sharikoff: дык я ж видел )
<[koshka]> высказывания это такое длинное предложение ? )
<sharikoff> artus: а.. а я попиариться решил..
<[koshka]> просто у меня каракули были
<artus> ))
<^DEMOSS^> [koshka]: о_О
<sharikoff> [koshka]: вот када на льду упадешь, вот тада одни высказывания
<[koshka]> ну такое бывает с хчатом) в вичате у меня нормально бывает
<[koshka]> )
<DenPal> тааак помогли, спасибо на добром совете
<[koshka]> sharikoff, а де лед? )
<^DEMOSS^> [koshka]:  я могу продублировать
<sharikoff> [koshka]: на улице
<[koshka]> ^dEMOSS^  да да =)
<[koshka]> в личку
<[koshka]> та что такое
<^DEMOSS^> хорошо )
<sharikoff> идешь идешь потом фигакс.. и сразу высказывание
<[koshka]> sharikoff, нема на улице льда )
<sharikoff> ну я к примеру
<sharikoff> =)
<[koshka]> там +12 щас
<alexgluck> как трасировочку в убунту сделать?
<alexgluck> в консоли
<sharikoff> alexgluck: неповеришь
<sharikoff> traceroute
<artus> alexgluck: трасертом
<alexgluck> а я tracert набирал :(
<inkvizitor68sl> вмедкзяиему
<inkvizitor68sl> тьфу
<inkvizitor68sl> виндузятник!
<sharikoff> alexgluck: ты молодец
<alexgluck> инк ты гад
<www3> кто?
<www3> О.о
<inkvizitor68sl> я знаю, что я гад)
<sharikoff> кто видел вчера в магазине alexgluck. он самую лучшую выбрал команду. он выбрал tracert и сказал продавец. ты будешь виндозником.ты-молодец
<artus> sharikoff: http://itmages.ru/image/view/97003/298651d8 это у тебя поломано так или меня плющит?
<Sergey_IT> хоть бы объяву повесили, что канал закрыт на разборки! )
<alexgluck> так хватит глумится я между прочим башкой думаю и учусь у вас пЕнгвины
<sharikoff> =))
<alexgluck> работать с линем
<odigem> у нас физрук пингвин был О.о
<sharikoff> учись милай.. учись
<sharikoff> artus: http://itmages.ru/image/view/97006/6cf8cb45
<odigem> наверно линуксоид тайный
<artus> sharikoff: то у меня )
<odigem> кто абиснит адну весч насчет роутера 2500U ?
<sharikoff> odigem: закрывался в бабской раздевалке и компилировал до изнеможения?
<sharikoff> за это получил погоняло пингвин
<alexgluck> route add -net 85.21.79.39 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 10.37.16.1 eth0    это правильный синтаксис добавления маршрута?
<sharikoff> нет
<alexgluck> а как тогда?
<sharikoff> gw ип
<artus> alexgluck: у тя ж написано -net
<^DEMOSS^> [koshka]:  продублировал
<sharikoff> и все
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl: ну так что
<sharikoff> а если хочешь еще и интерфейс указать тада dev уер0
<sharikoff> примерно так route add -net 192.168.0.0/24 gw 1.1.1.1 dev eth0
<sharikoff> ну в этом случае дев не обязательно
<sharikoff> можно via
<sharikoff> можно не дев и не виа а просто гв
<sharikoff> или просто дев
<sharikoff> или просто виа
<sharikoff> =))
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl: инк ответь же уже, как насчет других команд , которые спокойно работают после адреса 7
<inkvizitor68sl> какого адреса? каких команд?
<sharikoff> а если хочешь на хост тада ип хоста с маской
<sharikoff> -host 192.168.0.1/24
<sharikoff> -host 192.168.0.1/21
<^DEMOSS^> #siege test.ru -d1 -r20 -c420 -b
<inkvizitor68sl> значит у тебя версия новее уже
<^DEMOSS^> если работают 3 основных параметра - значит должен и  -b работать , соответственно отменять -d1
<inkvizitor68sl> короче убери -d1 и проведи заново
<inkvizitor68sl> и -b в начале вставь
<inkvizitor68sl> и да - http://test.ru/index.php
<inkvizitor68sl> а не просто test.ru
<^DEMOSS^> тогда погодите меня - я должен перезагрузиться в другую ось )
<sharikoff> artus: фигасе я речь задвинул..
<artus> sharikoff: ))
<alexgluck> route add -host 85.21.79.39/24 gw 10.37.16.1 dev eth0    а это правильный синтаксис добавления маршрута?
<sharikoff> угу
<artus> sharikoff: на тебя вдохновение нашло? )
<sharikoff> можно кстати без дев и хост без маски
<^DEMOSS^> test.ru  в хосте ссылается на ай пи.  а по ай пи - index.php
<alexgluck> route: netmask 000000ff doesn't make sense with host route
<sharikoff> убери маску
<inkvizitor68sl> ^DEMOSS^, siege может и не ходить на index.php
<inkvizitor68sl> и может что угодно творить
<^DEMOSS^> f gjcktlybt dthcbb & )
<inkvizitor68sl> например GET / по test.ru делать на сервере
<sharikoff> artus: я седня весь день крутил роутер
<^DEMOSS^> а последние версии ? )
<sharikoff> artus: наверное это сказалось на мозге
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl: а то ты походу юзал стариковскую байду, которая даже параметры после урла не может обрабатывать 0
<sharikoff> ^DEMOSS^: куда уж ему до тебя ясно солнышко
<sharikoff> =)
<^DEMOSS^> ладно я ребут - ща заценю плюшку
<inkvizitor68sl> ^DEMOSS^, я ей one.pl валил )
<inkvizitor68sl> так что пофигу
<inkvizitor68sl> последние версии могут себя так же вести
<^DEMOSS^> щас ты узришь всю мосч настоясчего коре -и7 )
<^DEMOSS^> не пишите пока ничего - я перезагружусь в ось 0
<alexgluck> кто поможет как пробросить локальный ретрекер и пиров провайдера в личную локальную сеть
<sharikoff> alexgluck: мультикаст разреши
<joylight> всем привет
<sharikoff> это раз
<sharikoff> ибо пиры по удп вроде бы ходят
<alexgluck> как узнать разрешён ли мультикаст и как его разрешить?
<odigem> кто харашо знаком с 2500U?
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: страшная вещь эта супер команда...
<inkvizitor68sl> ага
<inkvizitor68sl> я в курсе )
 * sharikoff завалил вебпочту прова...
<sharikoff> оп .. поднялась..
<alexgluck> http://pastebin.com/dLkuNTqi кажется мультикаст разрешён
<joylight> подскажите плз, хочу сделать двд диск-слайдшоу из фотографий, посоветуйте хорошую прогу!
<Plavik> openoffice
<Plavik> как самый доступный вариант
<sharikoff> alexgluck: нарисуй схему
<sharikoff> того что ты хочешь
<alexgluck> какую?
<sharikoff> так не понять
<^DEMOSS^> я в системе ноль )
<sharikoff>  с адресами
<XuMuK> ку
<odigem> XuMuK: re
<sharikoff> ку
<odigem> ку
<odigem> так че?
<sharikoff> odigem: чо там не так?
<odigem> кто харашо знаком с 2500U?
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl:  слууушай
<^DEMOSS^> так даже лучше
<^DEMOSS^> вообще потерь нет
<inkvizitor68sl> а qps какой?
<^DEMOSS^> 153
<Plavik> odigem: ближе к телу
<^DEMOSS^> щас еще 2 раза тест проведу для надежности
<inkvizitor68sl> ну нормально
<odigem> Plavik: почему он напостой разконективаеца?
<^DEMOSS^> мускул кстати на 100% загружается
<^DEMOSS^> я  в mysql-admin смотрел
<odigem> сезонно, то месяцами робит то раз в 20 минут то вобще каждые две минуты
<Plavik> odigem: а если без ошибок? что такое напостой?
<odigem> ^
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl: тоесть я был прав и параметр -b все же отменяет -d1
<sharikoff> на. постой
<inkvizitor68sl> не факт
<^DEMOSS^> я трушный поц )
<inkvizitor68sl> цдлжно работать то, что первым стоит
<^DEMOSS^> или же я опять был прав и -d1 создает ровную постоянную гнагрузку )
<^DEMOSS^> я кстати -r20 юзаю 0
<^DEMOSS^> потому что -r10 это очень мало
<^DEMOSS^> -r20 -c420  это самое то для вдски  200\200
<odigem> опять зря писал :/
<Plavik> ну я например вопроса не понял
<Plavik> так что ответить не могу...
<Plavik> у меня такой же модем
<Plavik> все вроде норм
<^DEMOSS^> http://pastebin.com/rurWaSQv
<alexgluck> http://pastebin.com/e2NV1ubL вот схема
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl:  djnm )
<^DEMOSS^> воть )
<alexgluck> шарикоф ты тут?
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl: сойдет ?)
<odigem> харашо обьясним как оператору. хелп хелп инет прапал начальника лампачка интернет гарел гарел а теперь негарит шайтанама О.о
<inkvizitor68sl> наверно
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl: а твоя самая мощная вдска скока выдает 7
<inkvizitor68sl> самая мощная - за 2000
<darine> подскажите народ, какой программой лучше всего обрабатывать фотографии, что ближе к Photoshop?
<odigem> darine: gimp
<alexgluck> гимп
<^DEMOSS^> ------____________-------------    мать моя женщино )
<odigem> типа фотожоп
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl:  а шош там такое ?
<inkvizitor68sl> ^DEMOSS^, 8 ядер, гига 2-3 памяти
<sharikoff> alexgluck: мде..
<alexgluck> откуда 8 ядер?
<inkvizitor68sl> ^DEMOSS^, хотя вру
<inkvizitor68sl> 24х ядерная выдавала намного больше
<inkvizitor68sl> но её моей сложно назвать
<^DEMOSS^> я про вирт говорю
<alexgluck> шарикоф что не так?
<^DEMOSS^> или ты завиртуалил целый сервак под 1 вдс 7
<inkvizitor68sl> ^DEMOSS^, не весь сервер, а все ядра
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl: 4 проца ?
<inkvizitor68sl> 2
<inkvizitor68sl> 2х12
<^DEMOSS^> а точно
<^DEMOSS^> ht )
<sharikoff> alexgluck: еще один нат сделай до их сети
<darine> gimp плохо работает с тонами и контрастом?
<darine> gimp плохо работает с тонами и контрастом!
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl:  а ну погодь, щас я нативно на линуксе поднму- затестим ))
<alexgluck> шарикоф по русски скажи
<sharikoff> я и говорю по русски
<alexgluck> у меня через днат к ним есть
<sharikoff> а снат?
<sharikoff> в оратку
<alexgluck> ща гляну
<sharikoff> *обратку
<alexgluck> http://pastebin.com/mmTN2cq2 вот что не так?
<odigem> куку
<alexgluck> шариков при таких настройках иптаблеса в инете порты открыты и качает нормально а вот в локалке нифига
 * Sergey_IT почистил нетбук
<alexgluck> ееее я крут
<User118[web]> вж
<alexgluck> я в хостс добавил ретрекер и всё гут ретрекер пашет:)
<User118[web]> драаасте :D
<alexgluck> ку
<Sergey_IT> ку
<User118[web]> людно однако)
<alexgluck> как бы узнать у кого в локалке какой фаил есть чтобы проверить качает или нет:)
<User118[web]> Подскажите как установить Unity вместо гном ._.
<alexgluck> кайф качает со скоростью 12 мбайт.сек
<odigem> alexgluck: какой кайф?
<alexgluck> локальных пиров пробросил в свою локалку теперь качаю торенты на скорости 12 мбайт\сек
<User118[web]> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<himik> ^DEMOSS^: удивительно... я тоже не приветсвую эту хрень, но с 24 февраля 2006 года...
<troubadour> привет
<^DEMOSS^> himik: -_- эммм
<^DEMOSS^> himik: ты про что
<himik> (21:51:53) ^DEMOSS^: sharikoff: я не курю и не пью
<himik> (21:51:57) skai [~skai@unaffiliated/skai] вошёл в комнату.
<himik> (21:52:05) Plavik [~Plavik@178.125.147.182] вошёл в комнату.
<himik> (21:52:06) ^DEMOSS^: и не приветствую этого
<himik> (21:52:23) ^DEMOSS^: с 23 февраля сего года.
<^DEMOSS^> =)
<Plavik> ?
<^DEMOSS^> ну это не значит конечно что я был пьяницей
<himik> ну я тоже
<himik> умеренно, иногда, по праздникам
<^DEMOSS^> просто раньше был смысл - а после его не стало
<^DEMOSS^> теперь ценю хорошие вина )
<himik> ага! значит приветсвуешь )
<himik> ладно, я ушел баиньки
<troubadour> Не знаете как дела у Торвальдса?
<troubadour> Знаете, чет раздражает меня этот Шаттлворт
<Sergey_IT> празднуют Рождество
<troubadour> меня кто-нибудь слышит?
<troubadour> думаю может кодировка не та:)
<Plavik> ну и тему ты задал...
<go8765> я слышу :)
<Plavik> я вижу
<Plavik> но не слышу
<Plavik> это де чат
<go8765> :)
<troubadour> я щас пукну, а ты слушай. Проверим:)
<go8765> скажите кто-то в аппаратном управлении монитором разбирается ?
<Sergey_IT> go8765, а это что такое?
<go8765> Sergey_IT: ddccontrol  (яркость монитора, контраст и т.д.)
<Sergey_IT> go8765, скачать сорсы и поизучать, не?
<Alagos> Кто то пользуется zeitgaist'ом?
<go8765> Sergey_IT, меня интересут что означает  сообщение при запуске gddccontrol - не обнаружены мониторы поддерживающие ddc/ci . если ваша видеокарта это требует то проверте что все требуемые модули ядра загружены (i2c-dev и драйвер фрейбуфера
<go8765> Alagos, это unity что-ли ?
<Sergey_IT> go8765, http://ddccontrol.sourceforge.net/  - а здесь нет?
<go8765> Sergey_IT, я англицкий не оч знаю :(
<Sergey_IT> go8765, http://ddccontrol.sourceforge.net/doc/0.3/ch02s04.html
<Sergey_IT> go8765, так изучай, если хочешь в это влезть
<Alagos> go8765: нет, это журнал активности использования компа, типа
<dvoishNIK1> как удалить программу truecrypt скажите плиз команду для терминала
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, ты о чем?
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, ааа.. )
<serega3907> парни кто может удаленно помоч?
<serega3907> по teamviewer
<XuMuK>  а чо такое?
<go8765> Sergey_IT, я так понял что моя встроенная видеокарта это чудо не поддерживает ? а есть другие какие-то варианты программно упралять монитором (кроме xset dpms force off  ) :)
<serega3907> немогу поставить вот это http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<Sergey_IT> go8765, не знаю, не занимался этим (
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: пользуешься им?
<serega3907> интернет нужно срочно сделать,я скока пробывал неполучается
<markmx> подскажите, не могу убить процессы sshfs
<serega3907> http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php      32 разрядная
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, нет, где видел что то о нем
<markmx> пробовал sudo killall sshfs как висело 4 процесса так и висят
<markmx> отмаунтить тоже не дает
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/GWap4bRn вот такое отдает
<serega3907> Sergey_IT   ты не поможеш Серег?
<serega3907> удаленно
<serega3907> :-(
<Sergey_IT> serega3907, не потянуть, у меня такого железа нет
<serega3907> через Team Viewer никак?
<Sergey_IT> markmx, а lsof, fuser что говорят?
<markmx> как юзать подскажи
<markmx> root@ubuntu:/home/mark# fuser -km /mnt/sdb3/www/VPS
<markmx> Cannot stat /mnt/sdb3/www/VPS: Permission denied
<markmx> и это у рута то нет разрешения =)
<markmx> видат очота сурьещное
<Sergey_IT> serega3907, не - это мне очень долго разбираться надо (
<markmx> о счас скину чо выдала лсоф
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/UhNgrFHJ
<Sergey_IT> markmx, засада...
<markmx> ага счас же ищу на гушлах там есть решения =)
<markmx> причем я нашел как вызвать данный баг... сначала монтируемся по ссшфс... потом кладем убунту поспать в суспенд... будим... и вуаля )))
<Sergey_IT> markmx, а вот с суспендом - это зря - может не все подниматься после просыпания...
<Sergey_IT> markmx, у меня так даже вайфай не работал, лечить пришлось
<markmx> ну гибернация как то долго просыпается.. .я вот хз чо делать ссшфс не хочет убивать по килол
<markmx> может производить отмонтировку перед суспендом
<markmx> на клаве дофига кнопок, и нифига не юзаются...  прибиндить к ним чтоли или мона как то автоматизировать?
<Sergey_IT> markmx, поищи в инете, может есть лекарство
<Sergey_IT> markmx, мне кажется, если делать то в нужных скриптах, только найти бы в каких (
<markmx> лан =) пойду ка я в ребут, как вернусь есть  меня пара интересных вопросов...
<markmx> кстати... какое седня число?
<markmx> ну... кто знает? или вы уже набухались?
<serega3907> никто незнает почему когда я нажимаю на апплет NM ПКМ и ставлю галочку на Беспроводные соединения и после перезагрузки она постоянно пропадает,приходится поновой
<serega3907> убунту 10.10
<serega3907> NM 0.8.1
<serega3907> i386
<Sergey_IT> serega3907, галочку поставить - коннектится автоматически
<serega3907> там галочка стоит,но втоподключения не происходит потому что неактивны беспроводные подключения,потому что слетает галочка беспроводные подключения
<markmx> вот сопсна я вернулся вот вопрос =) найстройка шорткатов, там есть привязки к командам типа xfce4-popup-menu
<markmx> а где можно посмотреть список таких команд? и можно ли привязывать несколько команд? или лучше их сунуть в скрипт и вызывать скрипт?
<kukman> чем обрезать mp3'шку
<kukman> ?
<markmx> нука демос =) помогика с xfce4 =)
<Denis-XUbuntu> привет, кто подскажет, почему под linux батарея в ноутбуке садиться быстрее, хотя настроил по инструкции laptop_mode
<markmx> что за батарея что за ноут какой режим?
<markmx> на старичке асус ф3са работает при полном заряде 1,8 часов
<Denis-XUbuntu> ноут новый, acer travel mate
<Denis-XUbuntu> под win7 работает больше
<markmx> что должно лежать в папках /etc/pm/*.d?
<Alexgluck> всем ку есть кто живой?
<Alexgluck> я смог пробросить локальный ретрекер провайдера в свою локалку путём добавления в хостс фаил его адреса но это только на 1 компе как прописать в днс сервере моём имя этого ретрекера? retracker.local при этом зона локалхостс есть можно ли добавиÑ
<Alexgluck> они же вроде разные?
<Alexgluck> как в могиле тихо:(
<Alagos> Alexgluck: кодиривку смени и задай вопрос нормально
<markmx> а как запустить скрипт под именем другого пользователя?
<Alagos> А почему запуск в фоне текстового редактора тупит?
<Alagos> Запускаю sudo gedit .bashrc & а оно становиться приостановленым. Почему так?
<Alagos> А если его запустить уже раз в этом терминала - то тогда работает уже...
<Tenshigo> зачем запускать редактор в фоне?
<Alagos> Что бы он отвязался от терминала
<Alagos> что выводит ps -ef?
<markmx> что это за сочетание клавишь M-D, M-P???
<Alexgluck> я смог пробросить локальный ретрекер провайдера в свою локалку путём добавления в хостс фаил его адреса но это только на 1 компе как прописать в днс сервере моём имя этого ретрекера? retracker.local при этом зона localhost есть можно ли добавить ещё 
#ubuntu-ru 2010-12-28
<Tenshigo> а где тонко настаивать TCP параметры, ну размер окна и т.д?
<resurection> Подскажите пожалуйста, как не хватаясь за мышку юзать верхнее меню (файл, правка, вид, ....)? Т.е., допустим, я в gedit жму ALT+Ф - фокус попадает на "файл", но меню не выпадает. Стрелками ПРАВО-ЛЕВО я перемещаюсь по менюхе, но как открыть подменю???
<resurection> пробовал и ентером и  пробелом и ВНИЗ. Всё перетыкал, а оно не открывается.
<Alagos> Хз, у меня работает по энтеру
<resurection> Интересно, от чего зависит. У меня 10.10. Щас попробую темы поменять...
<resurection> не помогло :(
<go8765_> подскажите пожалуста как убрать необходимость писать имя пользователя = а сделать картинку с именем (без ввода с клавиатуры) ?
<go8765_> кто не спит подскажите пожалусто
<go8765_> невнимательный я - уже сам решил :)
<go8765> есть кто-то неспящий ? :)
<resurection> еее
<go8765> такой вопрос- tomoboy при синхронизации заметок пишет что не удалось + настройки вариантов синхронизации заблокированы - как решить ?
<resurection> хз. сам с убунтой сижу разбирась...
<go8765> всё решил -вопрос снят :)
<sharikoff> ку
<z13> ку
<z13> кто какой гуглофон может посоветовать?
<skai> z13: nexus s
<z13> skai: дорого...
<skai> z13: а ты гуглофон за пять рублей хотел найти?
<z13> за 10-15... 40 сильно давит на семейный бюджет
<z13> 3 таких гуглофона = машина
<iluha> помогите, нужно переконвертировать из djvu в pdf
<iluha> Ubuntu 10.04.01
<z13> iluha: именно конвертировать?
<iluha> Чтобы был вместо djvu -> pdf
<iluha> Весь инет уже облазил, Есть только на Win и то требует ключи
<z13> pdf2djvu
<Infra_3600> он в другую сторону хочет
<z13> он может наверное в обратную сторону
<Infra_3600> я конвертировал в джвю из пдф )
<Infra_3600> консольно )
<Infra_3600> всем здрасте )
<iluha> Infra_3600: подскажи как?
<Infra_3600> iluha, те надо в другую сторону
<iluha> pdf2djvu я устанавливал, он делает наоборот
<iluha> А как тогда в другую сторону?
<Infra_3600> !г djvu2pdf ubuntu
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='djvu2pdf ubuntu'
<Infra_3600> первый результат внушает надежду ;-)
<Infra_3600> ё-моё, ктож так урлы лепит.  http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='djvu2pdf%20ubuntu'
<z13> iluha: http://minidjvu.sourceforge.net/ смотри в эту сторону. библиотеки есть, возможно и прикрутили их куда
<Infra_3600> djvulibre-bin возможно для того скрипта придётся поставить ) или еще что другое под названием djvulibre toolset
<z13> iluha: плохо искал. яндекс первой ссылкой дал это http://soft.mydiv.net/lin/download-djvu2pdf.html
<iluha> Спасибо помогло http://flerant.in.nnov.ru/blog/1188235.html
<jillsmitt> ShaLun: ^)
<Galaxy2000> что сделать ?
<z13> Galaxy2000: пожертвуй на гуглофон.
<Tenshigo> -_-
<Galaxy2000> ну уш нед :D
<z13> для тебя мелочь, а мне было бы приятно ))
<Tenshigo> андроид много кто оценил. хорошая пратформа + уже куча приложений.
<z13> а все потому, что наработок на яве полно + открытый код.
<Tenshigo> ага. java сила
<Tenshigo> блин еще бы они на десктопе нормально смотрелись.
<z13> на десктопе сама ява смотрелась бы не так плохо, если б разрабы ГУИ (Гном, КДЕ и т.д.) перерисовали хотя бы элементы управления (кнопки, заголовки...)
<Tenshigo> а темы что по твоему делают.
<Tenshigo> просто ты наверно имел ввиду привели бы к единому стандарту.
<Tenshigo> в смысле рабочее окружение.
<Tenshigo> да и не мешало бы как следует сглаживать шрифты в  java-apps.
<Tenshigo> тут уж совсем худо.
<Infra_3600> z13, есть такое чудо типо http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qt_Jambi по идее там проблем со шрифтами не должно быть )
<ChelAxe> artus|znc|: сделал все... заработало)
<Infra_3600> т.к. Qt сама всё рисует
<troubadour> привет
<skai> troubadour: лалалалалай лалала
<skai> troubadour: Ничего на свете лучше нету, Чем бродить друзьям по белу свету. Тем, кто дружен, не страшны тревоги. Нам любые дороги дороги.
<skai> troubadour: давай подпевай.твоя песня же:)
<troubadour> луч солнца золотого
<troubadour> Кто-нибудь устанавливает Линукс клиентам?
<troubadour> е ее ее:)
<skai> troubadour: не.низя так.надо весь дистрибутив ставить,а не только ядро
<troubadour> я про это и говорил
<troubadour> сколько с клиентов брать?
<troubadour> денег всмысле:)
<skai> troubadour: сколько совесть позволяет
<troubadour> у меня ее нет.
<troubadour> примерно
<skai> troubadour: сколько смогут дать
<troubadour> буду шантажировать
<troubadour> возьму в заложники родственников
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<skai> @kick troubadour 2.11
<sharikoff> skai: q
<newbie> всем привет
<skai> sharikoff: ыпч:)
<sharikoff> newbie: дароф
<newbie> народ, а как в убунте можно посмотреть исходный код ядра или какого нибудь приложения и попробовать его скомпилировать?
<skai> newbie: глазами посмотри
<newbie> а какие действия нужно сделать?
<newbie> не знаю как проги собирают, хотел бы научиться
<micro-chipset> newbie: Ты программист? И есть ли тебе на него смысл смотреть?
<newbie> micro-chipset: я начинающий, я бы еще хотел си++ еще лучше понять. Я знаю только начала, строки, переменные циклы, счетчики. Гуи ни разу не создавал.
<|rapidsp|> newbie: найди на help.ubuntu.ru
<newbie> и в исходных файлов хотел бы не путаться
<micro-chipset> newbie:ну возьми для примера какую нибудь программу скачай для нее исходники с официального сайта и ковыряй
<newbie> micro-chipset: ну например? Там наверно столько много файлов, что не разберешься
<Tenshigo> тогда дальше hello world гоняй...
<micro-chipset> newbie: естественно тебе там будет все не понятно потому что стоит и в гуи что то попробовать сначало
<micro-chipset> а ты че хотел так узнать основы си и лесть править проги?
<newbie> ну да, я пол книгги прочитал денниса и ритчи Прогграммирование на си
<Tenshigo> -_-
<newbie> Хотел бы сильно заинтересовать себя еще сильнее
<micro-chipset> :-D
<micro-chipset> для начало дочитай ее и потом еще не одну книгу
<micro-chipset> и пробуй делать что то с гуи
<micro-chipset> потом пробуй ставить элементарную задачу и написать свою прогу
<micro-chipset> например напиши калькулятор который складывает вычитает с гуи конечно совершенству его потом лесь дальше и так далее
<newbie> micro-chipset: у денниса и ритчи не описывается то, как создать гуи, я до сих пор по этому поводу не могу найти учебник
<newbie> micro-chipset: там все в кончоли и как то все скучновато
<newbie> консоли
<Tenshigo> возьми qtcreator и поиграй с ним.
<micro-chipset> Gtk  или Qt изучи
<newbie> Tenshigo: пробовал я qt creator там столько кода и вообще какой то не понятный и там уже чистый си++ идет
<micro-chipset> Артур Гриффитс Программирование Gnome/GTK
<newbie> Tenshigo: и манов нормальных нету, мне бы с нуля гуи изучить, а таких учебников я не находил
<AlbertR|alt> подскажите, какой то муд*к настроил на юбунте 10.10 автологин без ввода пароля, где мне поправить чтоб спрашивал всегда пароль юзера при входе?
<micro-chipset> я дал книгу
<newbie> micro-chipset: там все с нуля? Мне чтоб и конструкции языка объяснялись
<Tenshigo> все нормальные книги по Qt на английском.
<Tenshigo> и тебе необходимо его знать.
<Tenshigo> если ты хочешь быть программистом.
<Tenshigo> хотя бы дял того что бы литературу читать.
<micro-chipset> а конструкции языка учи по Керниган,Ритчи или если с++ то например по Страуструпу
<newbie> я вот ни одну книгу до конча не дочитал, постоянно до половины только дохожу и забрасываю. Там воду какую то пишут, все не подуле, просто пустой треп
<AlbertR|alt> newbie, вот нормальная книга по qt Бланшет,Саммерфилд - QT4 Программирование GUI на С++.2ed.2008
<Tenshigo> и побольше внимания удели наследованию и виртуальным функциям, там куча подводных камней
<newbie> все в консоли и рассматривают такие проги, 80х годов наверно
<Tenshigo> в общем ты мазахист если решил изучать С++
<newbie> Tenshigo: а что тогда учить?
<micro-chipset> Не пустой треп там.
<Tenshigo> -_-
<AlbertR|alt> ну смотря для каких целей, иногда С++ более функционален чем все остальные языки
<newbie> micro-chipset: в той книги, что ты дал? Не пустой?
<micro-chipset> проги 80? а ты сам способен написать что то современней
<micro-chipset> ты Керниган,Ритчи  читал?
<newbie> micro-chipset: ну мне хотелось бы примеру по современней рассматривать, с гуи и чтоб на всех осях шли
<Tenshigo> qt4 тогда. гном страшно на винде смотрится
<micro-chipset> newbie: ты изучи пока доисторические. В современных ты и не поймешь не чего без основ
<newbie> micro-chipset: читал, вот там лучше всего описывают, лучше всех книиг который я читал, но скучно, потому как все в консоли описывают и становится не интересно
<AlbertR|alt> подскажите, какой то муд*к настроил на юбунте 10.10 автологин без ввода пароля, где мне поправить чтоб спрашивал всегда пароль юзера при входе?
<micro-chipset> да нет смысла начинать гуи не зная основы языка
 * z13 regbk ueukjajy
 * z13 купил гуглофон
<micro-chipset> AlbertR|alt: в настройки залесь я не помню как там в убунте у меня ее нету
<|rapidsp|> z13: регбк уекьяйу?
<AlbertR|alt> если из гуя то не получается, я там уже пробовал
<newbie> micro-chipset: мне бы вот книжку бы такую, чтоб начиналось с гуи, но и изучался язык с основ. Вот
<AlbertR|alt> надо вручную править
<micro-chipset> AlbertR|alt: система администрирование и т.д. найдешь не ленись
<AlbertR|alt> да я там и делал, хрен
<micro-chipset> newbie::-D
<Tenshigo> хочешь развлечения читай "Как программировать на С++" Х. М. Дейтел, П. Дж. Дейтел.
<newbie> Tenshigo: там гуи описывают как создавать?
<Tenshigo> только вот полагаю что ты после этого на С забьешь
<Tenshigo> неее. там круче и без гуи. компилятор свой написать.
<Tenshigo> ну эмулятор машины
<newbie> Tenshigo: так я читал его, прочитал около 200страниц и забил
<micro-chipset> Ну попробуй что я тебе писал там про гуи
<Tenshigo> -_-
<newbie> Tenshigo: до функций прочитал и стало очень не интересно
<Tenshigo> сложные задания, не спорю.
<Tenshigo> но забивать на эту книгу не советую.
<newbie> micro-chipset: мне бы вот на си изучать исходники вирусов, так интереснее намного изучение быдет, но такого я не находил
<AlbertR|alt> newbie, ну если тебе так рано стало не интересно ,почему ты уверен что с гуем будет интереснее?
<newbie> AlbertR|alt: ну с гуи как то все современнее итд
<Tenshigo> ему по моему нечего не поможет уже. терпения и упорства нет.
<AlbertR|alt> с гуем как правило сразу начинается с классов и структур, а это намного дальше чем функции рассматриваться начинает
<micro-chipset> newbie:какие тебе вирусы? ты там не строчки не поймешь разве может увидишь какие то знакомые конструкции
<newbie> а из вас кто нибудь языки знает?
<AlbertR|alt> знает. и что?
<newbie> AlbertR|alt: может быть начали бы писать вместе какое нибудь приложение? Ведь когда пишешь интереснее намного?
<Tenshigo> ну ты загнул конечно... тебе нужен такой же начинаюший как ты в группу.
<AlbertR|alt> думаешь у меня время есть с тобой "какое нибудь приложение" писать? у самого пол отдела оболтусов говногод лепящих, только и успеваю следить
<Tenshigo> -_-
<micro-chipset> newbie:Сначало изучал паскаль потом си++  основы потом php не очень глубоко потом ассемблер в универе сейчас  снова возвращаюсь к с++ но более детально
<Tenshigo> куда не плюнь, петросяны...
<newbie> я просто живу в маленьком городе у нас нет фирм которые программное обеспечение пишет, вот и хочу в инете найти друзей
<newbie> micro-chipset: ну я пхп лучше си знаю, даже пробовал парсеры писать
<newbie> он вроде намного легче си
<AlbertR|alt> newbie, ты вообще какой софт то хочешь писать? может тебе нафиг не надо ни C++ ни qt? достаточно какого нибудь интерпретироуемого конструктора на фреймворке
<micro-chipset>  newbie: легче
<newbie> вернее там знаешь для чего и что делаешь
<AlbertR|alt> ну вот и пиши на пхп, он больше чем си сейчас котируется, надоест на пхп переходи на руби с рельсами
<newbie> AlbertR|alt: ну к примеру организация попросит меня что нибудь написать и я чтоб смог сразу написать это. К примеру софт по рассылке смс
<AlbertR|alt> и чем тебе пхп не понравится для этого?
<micro-chipset>  newbie: а если уш хочешь си то стоит набраться терпения и изучать и еще раз изучать
<Tenshigo> изучай java например.
<newbie> AlbertR|alt: ну вот когда на пхп пишу меня постоянно совесть мучает, что я вовсе никакой не программист, раз пишу на пхп. Надо и десктопные приложения уметь написатть
<AlbertR|alt> если хочешь все и сразу то забудь это, чтоб чтото написать стоящее надо иметь железный зад и пройти все семь кругой ада, иначе будет всегда трешь и говнокод
<AlbertR|alt> гы, насмешил
<sharikoff> тоже чтоль ник сменить да поторолить чуток.. skai  ты как?
<Tenshigo> ну а улчше всего программировать начинать с питона.
<micro-chipset> а как изучишь основы пробуй ставить задачу и писать программу
<skai> sharikoff: так я ж не троллинга ради:)а творческого горенья для:)
<sharikoff> =))
<newbie> ну вот к примеру поставил я себе задачу написать софт по рассылке смс софта. Что мне для этого нужно? Я хочу на си написать , с чего начать? Какие  библиотеки итд?
<micro-chipset> беспредел прям модеры тролить начинают
<micro-chipset> newbie: задачки для начало проще намного надо
<sharikoff> micro-chipset: не..
<sharikoff> низя..
<newbie> micro-chipset: проще просто никак не интересно
<AlbertR|alt> прально :) задача должна быть как минимум сразу по запуску спутников глонас на геостационарную орбиту, а то наберут ламеров так они эти спутники сразу в океане утопят
<micro-chipset> к примеру программа чтоб по таймеру вырубала комп я выставляю время и через него она отключает его
<fr0st> newbie, сперва калькулятор напиши
<micro-chipset> калькулятор я уш советывал
<Tenshigo> а пыхтеть на той софтино что нехватает опыта написать наерно интересно.
<newbie> micro-chipset: ну вот это более  интереснее задача, только как это написать я хз
<newbie> micro-chipset: и это все писать в блокноете?
<AlbertR|alt> блокнот это уже для продвинутых, для начинающих консоль
<newbie> micro-chipset: может ты меня в ученики возьмешь? Будем переписсываться, ты как раз вспоминать будешь старое, я изучать новое. icq наверно у всех есть?
<micro-chipset> newbie:http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=108893.msg814559#msg814559 вот тебма такой проги изучи исходники ее и попробуй написать подобное
<micro-chipset> Не учениками мне заниматься не когда сейчас
<micro-chipset> надо госы сдавать и диплом писать
<micro-chipset> а вот тему почитай программка не сложная может разберешься
<newbie> micro-chipset: я просто на 3 курсе универа учусь, на программера, заочно. Наверника скоро задания дадут гуи какое нибудь написать. А так у нас сейчас асемблер, фигова что его юзать только в винде нужно
<micro-chipset> newbie: Там будут лекции можно сходить проконсультироваться преподы и объяснят
<Tenshigo> а в линуксе наверно нет асма...
<micro-chipset> еще может тебе будет интересно попробывать написать гороскоп помню делали другу это на курсач в гуи
<newbie> micro-chipset: может быть, только я гуи вообще незнаю как написать
<micro-chipset> еще как вариант найди в нете курсачи программированию и доделай усовершенствуй их
<AlbertR|alt> ого щас программа стала, сразу уже и гуи под винду :):):):):) когда я учился гуи было максимум на TurboPascal :)
<newbie> в си шарпе как то в книжках намного легче объясняют, может перспективно си шарп изучать, ведь оно на моно идет?
<AlbertR|alt> эээ TurboVision Pascal ^)
<Tenshigo> он просто троль.
<micro-chipset> Все мне надоело путь я тебе предложил а дальше все от лени зависит
<newbie> micro-chipset: кстати большинство курсовых на си описыывабт математические задачи, ну очень не интересные
<micro-chipset> так ищи интересные
<micro-chipset> а вариантов я кучу прдложил
<smilethebest> привет всем
<XubuntuX> привет, кто поможет настроить энергосбережение на xubutnu
<XubuntuX> настраивал, по статье, стало лучше, но батарея всеравно садиться
<smilethebest> я нет ) хотя ну убунте на ноуте как то разобрался
<XubuntuX> быстрее
<smilethebest> времена выставите
<smilethebest> кстате кто что знает про 11.04?
<AlbertR|alt> ну выйдет в апреле 2011
<smilethebest> стоит накатывать или нет? я это имею ввиду :)
<smilethebest> или она ещё вообще не вышла даже бета?
<AlbertR|alt> подожди RC и накати
<smilethebest> кстате нет мне лучше откатится изза веб камеры с 10.10 до 9.04, ядра убирал старые сразу говорю через ubuntu tweak
<smilethebest> это можно и нужно вообще делать?:)
<pirox3> #ubuntu-ru
<smilethebest> и насколько это геморойно?
<SynTet-a-Tet> Кто знает, почему Мозила тормозит, при обращении к сайту (скорость нормальная)
<SynTet-a-Tet> всем привет!
<SergeyIT> день
 * |rapidsp| нашел у себя в рабочем столе бутыль вермута :)
<|rapidsp|> будет над чем поработать 31го
<SergeyIT> иконку?
<|rapidsp|> а?
<|rapidsp|> аа... неее ))
<|rapidsp|> тупо реал
 * SergeyIT вспоминает, где же бутылка коньяка на работе лежит (
<winuntu> íàðîä, êòî-íèáóäü ïîëüçóåòñÿ usb-creator'îì?
<ubuntuhelp> winuntu! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<^DEMOSS^> rfr jnhe,bnm xthnjde ,kjrbhjdre 'rhfyf &
<^DEMOSS^> как отрубить чертову блокировку экрана 7
<SergeyIT> ^DEMOSS^, убить )
<^DEMOSS^> и через меню пробовал
<^DEMOSS^> и в консоль писал xset s off -параметры какие то
<^DEMOSS^> все равно через 10 минут чернеет и пассворд вбивать нада
<winuntu> народ, кто-нибудь пользуется usb-creator'ом?
<SergeyIT> ^DEMOSS^, может скринсейвер удалить (когда-то помогало)
<winuntu> пожалуйста, ответьте на мой вопрос
<ink_sleep> winuntu, ðîä, êòî-íèáóäü ïîëüçóåòñÿ usb-creator!
<^DEMOSS^> SergeyIT: хранитель экрана нада было отключить )
<ink_sleep> ответил. спасибо. задавайте ещё такие вопросы.
<ink_sleep> вообще уже ошалели
<^DEMOSS^> ink_sleep: привет
<ink_sleep> ку
<^DEMOSS^> ink_sleep: а ты пользуешься компьютером ?? ))
<^DEMOSS^> прожалуйста ответьте на мой вопрос )
<winuntu> usb-creator работает слишком медленно. Ему нужен целый день, чтобы записать данные на 8-гиговую флешку. А вообще-то, никто не ошалел. Что, уже новичкам вопросы нельзя задавать ?
<winuntu> Я очень прошу не хамить
<^DEMOSS^> ink_sleep:  хорошая новость. их со вчера осталось 60 штук ( апачей )
<ydz> Привет всем!
<smilethebest> привет)
<ydz> Почему в kde когда нажимаешь ОДИН раз Fn+F12 (увеличение громкости)  громкость становится максимальной?
<SergeyIT> ydz, а где Fn на клаве? Не вижу (
<ydz> у меня бук
<SergeyIT> ydz, так и начинать надо с этого, марка, ОС и т.п. (На моем буке нормально)
<ydz> а на гноме все нормально
<ydz> eeepc 1000h, kubuntu
<ink_sleep> ^DEMOSS^, гг
<ink_sleep> лан, пойду в универ
<ink_sleep> блин, чуть не написал "в инет" вместо "в универ"
<|rapidsp|> все чаще эти слова становятся синонимами
<smilethebest> хех)
<smilethebest> мне наверно повезло я купил себе диплом)
<ink_sleep> надо военник купить чтоле
<smilethebest> честно посисадмински )))
<smilethebest> учусь на ИТ специалиста)
<ink_sleep> лан, до вечера усем
<smilethebest> ога)
<|rapidsp|> купить себе диплом, военник, паспорт и гринкарту :)
<^DEMOSS^> купить себя нового )
<^DEMOSS^> с нуля 0
<ambal> привет всем)
<SergeyIT> ydz, ищи на форумах, может в багах
<Galaxy2000> превед
<ambal> установил плеер banshee, он мне все песни рассортировал посвоему и терь при записи на диск песен мне выдаёт ошибку: "не найден родительский каталог", что делать?
<bggooo> Братцы подскажите как мне метки в F-Spot-e из одной учетки перекинуть в другую? Где он вообше хранит настройки, никак не могу найти :(
<sharikoff> artus: q
<artus> sharikoff: qq
<Fire> Всем привет!!!
<Uber> здравствуйте, такой вопрос, хочу разбить акронисом (Acronis) диск, и сделать оного для убунту, но встала проблема какую метку тома выбирать?
<Alagos> Без разницы
<artus> если акронисом то никакую
<|rapidsp|> понятную
<Uber> Тоесть без метки оставлять?
<Fire> Где можно скачать Ubuntu Game Edition ?
<artus> в интернетах
 * SergeyIT почистил еще 2 компа от старых ядер
<|rapidsp|> Uber: ну зделай какую нить - потом легче раздел будет узнавать
<joylight> всем привет
<Uber> проблема в том, что при установке он видит жесткий диск как целый, а мне нужно чтобы он видел раздел именно этот и поставился именно туда
<joylight> комп не видит dvd-привод, что делать подскажите плз, я новичок в ubuntu
 * SergeyIT думает, когда 8.04 удалять...
<DarthWantuz> комп или убунта?
<SergeyIT> joylight, БИОС видит?
<joylight> версия 10.04
<joylight> убунта
<Fire> Можете мене предложить тему на дипломную работу по программированию с использованием баз данных и должно быть тема с банковской деятельностью?
<SergeyIT> Fire, а ты каналом не ошибся?
<SergeyIT> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<KA9> re
<natali> привет
<logos> )
<Plavik> хелоу
<UserName1> privet
<Ragnareg> ку =)
<Plavik> куку
<Ragnareg> может кто знает, где в openbox настроить скорость надатия клавиш и задержку
<Ragnareg> вернее, кто за это отвечает
<bggooo> Кто-нибудь использует железяку dsl-2640u от dlink-a?
<skai> жил был на свете малыш леонард с пылающим сердцем в груди
<skai> сражался с ним страшила-гигант, пока раджу хотелось пи-пи
<artus> skai: q
<skai> artus: ыпч:)
<skai> artus: завтра сдам зачет и начнем:)
<skai> artus: вот только гадаю с чего начать.с голой системы или с допиливания кранча?:)
<artus> ну допилить кранч проще)
<artus> да и результат выйдет один и тот же ) ток быстрее )
<skai> artus: ну думаешь низя запилить бунту так, чтоб тож быстро было?:)
<artus> нет
<skai> artus: ты просто сдался перед непростой задачей:)
<artus> skai: нуну)) дерзай )
<ozan-1> Всем привет.
<skai> artus: дык под твоим же чутким руководством дерзать буду:)коробку мне кто настраивать будет то:)
<artus> ты )
<ozan-1> Вопрос на засыпку, кто подскажет новичку в Убунту, всякого рода разные информации про систему которые вовдться прямо на рабочий стол систему сильно тормозят?
<artus> ты про коньки?
<artus> нет, не тормозят
<ozan-1> да кажеться, так их называют.
<barlog1> смотря как настроены коньки.
<barlog1> некоторые конфиги притормаживают систему
<skai> artus: не:)коробку подсказывать что куда буш ты:)
<artus> ozan-1: http://itmages.ru/image/view/96704/621ab52e запущено конфигов 20ть коньков )
<ozan-1> 2 artus тогда вопрос куда вставляються скрипты этих самых коньков, чтоб все отоброжалось на раб. столе
<artus> ozan-1: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=7544.0
<ozan-1> 2 artus черт, ты сразил на повал, вот именно такое хочу у себя )))
 * skai (голосом сутенера из телевизора) дада сученьки, конёченьки^_^
<artus> xD
<artus> ozan-1: листай форум, там все расписано, разжовано  )
<ozan-1> правда без этой мак штучки
<artus> а это не мак штучка )
<ozan-1> спасибо большое, уже читаю )))
<artus> и да, она удобнее дефолтных панелек )
<skai> artus: если убрать дефолтные панельки:)
<artus> skai: ну само собой ) их сразу прибивать надо , с особым цинизмом )
<barlog1> или вабще гном не ставить... и панелек не будет :)
<artus> дадада ))) гном не ставить )
<barlog1> openbox в массы :)
<skai> http://itmages.com/image/view/97217/67896866 http://itmages.com/image/view/97218/490524ca http://itmages.com/image/view/97222/141c32a8
<ozan-1> 2 artus это твой раб стол? просто хотел пропросить уже твои готовые скрипты, себе ))) а то читаю и поинмаю что я сильно далек от этого )))
<skai> че вы против гнома имеете ввиду?:)
<artus> ozan-1: мой
<skai> ozan-1: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=63273.0
<artus> ozan-1: дык того, без понимания ты их фиг у себя настроиш)
<ozan-1> легче заплатить 5-10 баксов, чем во всем копаться этом ))) я всего лиш пользователь готовым продуктом, а не мастер по компам )) просто никого незнаю в реале кто этим занимаеться.
 * skai смотрит одно из лучших кино всех времен и народов
<BACbOK_> Hi to all
<Lomer> HI
<BACbOK_> Народ, не могу найти ссылку на торент минимал сд Убунту 10.04 х64
<BACbOK_> может киньте кто.
<artus> BACbOK_: а в теме не заметно ?
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell BACbOK_ about google
<ubuntuhelp> BACbOK_, please see my private message
<Lomer> компами много кто занимается, вопрос в каком он живет городе и смогет ли с юбунтой помочь реально
<skai> Lomer: ты слышал про такое явление, как грамотное выражение своих мыслей?
<artus> skai: реальное выражение реальных мыслей )
<BACbOK_> а, нашёл, но он не там залит, где в тебе указано :)
<skai> artus: тип того
<BACbOK_> *теме
<skai> artus: а в тебе чтото указано еще где что залито?:))
<Corsair> BACbOK_: http://ubuntu.ru/get
 * artus оглядывает себя на предмет указателей )
<Lomer> на rutracker.org есть ссылки на юбунту и на ubuntu.com тож присуствуют
<Corsair> выбирай,какая нравится=)
 * |rapidsp| заливает в себя без всяких указателей :)
<artus> зачем рутрекер?
<Lomer> я к примеру
<skai> Corsair: шарик ты балбес (с) :)) он же минимал просит, а не сиди или дивиди
<Lomer> там и то и другое есть
<artus> зачем кието рутрекеры если https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD есть?
<skai> artus: затем, что если где тто будет "Cскачать убунту с кряком за смс" - найдется всегда "гений" который заплатит
<artus> и посоветует)
<artus> хех, на трекеры залили пирацкие бубунты )
<Lomer> на рутрекере не бывает такого
<skai> artus: на трекере полно зверубунт
<skai> !zver
<ubuntuhelp> По поводу всяческих Ubuntu Junior и прочих "Ubuntu ZverDVD" обращайтесь к их создателям. Мы не отвечаем за них и не можем знать, какие они новые глюки внесли. Пользуйтесь оригинальной Ubuntu и мы с радостью вам поможем.
<Lomer> а вообще с тем что линух нужно качать с сайтов разработчиков согласен полностью
<Lomer> слышал что есть программа webadmin для юбунту. она на 10.10 нормально станет?
<artus> не вебадмин а вебмин, и она тебе не нужна)
<artus> она вообще не нужна , ибо ну ее... после ние фиг че настроиш )
<Lomer> нужна для подключения к домашнему компу с работы. Айпишник статический есть и модем настроен соответственно
<Lomer> портмаппинг в смысле
<artus> Lomer: ssh с головой
<skai> Lomer: ссш не для тебя придумали
<artus> если не с головой то vnc на крайняк, хотя излишество
<skai> уж молчу про внц
<skai> и про рдп:)
<skai> тут я первый сказал:)
<artus> ога, ток зачем ему рдп то ? )
<skai> artus: чисто чтобы я чтото назвал раньше тебя:)
<artus> я так и понял )
<skai> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=29145
<skai> плачьте любители ати
<artus> они итак плачут )
<Lomer> у меня стоит дебиан а не виндовс и что мне с рдп делать там?
<skai> пусть ыщщщо больше плачут
<skai> Lomer: плакать
<artus> Lomer: а с вебмиом то что тебе там делать? )
<skai> artus: то, что можно сделать по ссш:)
<artus> skai: а чсмысл разгонять видео в лине?
<skai> artus: игры:)
<artus> ога... тиворлдс тормозит )
<skai> artus: тивордс прошлый век.все играют в ворд оф гуу:)
<Lomer> ты умеешь работать в юбунту и скажем добавлять закачки из терминала в менеджер?
<artus> дык она заканчивается быстро
<artus> Lomer: какой менеджер и че за закачки?
<skai> artus: ну не знаю.а ты на оцд проходи:)а не просто на лишь бы пройти:)
<artus> в торент ? лехко) у меня на него вебморда
<skai> сама лучша вебморда у делюги
<Lomer> не верно написал. менеджер закачек-торрентов
<artus> качать тупо по ссылкам то wget -c -i файл_с_списком_закачек в скрине тоже качает
<skai> Lomer: да ты вообще половину слов неверно пишешь. грамотность хромает сильно
<artus> и пичем тут вебмин к закачкам я так и не понял )
<Lomer> думал что через него можно управлять программами установленными на компе, в частности и этой тож
<artus> эм...
<artus> чей то ты не то думал )
<artus> Lomer: включи вебинтерфейс к торентокачалке и пробрось порт ) и будеть те щастье )
<artus> дял всего остального ssh с головой )
<artus> хотя его и для торентов  с головой )
<Lomer> блин
<Lomer> я не думал что все просто так
<Lomer> думал что как в вындевсе через...
<artus> ... анальное отверстие
<artus> )))
<Lomer> точно
<skai> да будь тут все через ж как в венде - рази стал бы я пользоваться этой системой как единственной
<Lomer> с работы приду и попытаюсь сделать
<artus> Lomer: ну это и удаленно можно все сделать)
<Lomer> ssh- в стандартных пакетах есть?
<artus> сервер не стоит по умаочанию, клиент есть
<Lomer> понял
<artus> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Lomer> сча удаленно никак
 * skai джеки чам круче всех:)
<artus> и да, сразу авторизацию по ключам настрой )
<skai> Lomer: почему никак?юзай устройство "жена" и все можно уделать удаленно
<Lomer> жена за компом что-то делает, или ребенок
<artus> и че )
<artus> пусть делают)
<Lomer> уже номер набираю...
<artus> и ты паралельно четь делаЙ)
<skai> Lomer: пусть делают.ввести одну команду в консоль смогут и они
 * artus чуствует себя драгдиллером
<skai> artus: почуствуй себя негром в очках без дужек.предложи ему две цветные таблетки
<skai> ссш и икс проброс овер ссш:)
<Lomer> хех
 * skai собирает коллекцию старых фильмов с джеки чаном
<Lomer> анекдот: снимусь в фильме ужасов без грима
<skai> Lomer: бойан
<artus> уря.. Adblock Plus для Google Chrome  уже есть )
<skai> artus: ну дык:)автор же неделю назад пообещал сделать для хрома
<Lomer> что он делает?
<artus> удет совместим только с Google Chrome 10 и более поздними версиями
<skai> artus: только вот бИда:)хром не нужен
<artus> ща поставлю затестю )
<artus> skai: хром еще как нужен)
<Lomer> ребята, спасибо за помощь. пока.
<skai> artus: не.с тех пор как отображение страниц принудительно идет через видяху - страницы перед отображением весь хром вешают на секунду.лаг просто бесит.4 фирефохе ито быстрее и удобственней
<artus> skai: O_o
<artus> у тя хром то какой и как ты его запускаеш?
<artus> ибо нииичего подобного не видель )
<skai> artus: восьмой.девятый от гугла.и 8-9 хромиум - результат один и тот же.жамкаешь открыть в фоновой вкладке.и пока страница там не отобразится - текущую не покрутить, ниче не сделать.вроде и всего секунда.но так бесит при активном
<skai> серфинге
<GeLic> здрасте
<GeLic> читаю канал и угораю
<artus> skai: google-chrome --enable-nacl --enable-accelerated-2d-canvas --enable-accelerated-compositing летает все и ниче не тормози, хром 10й )
<artus> *n
<GeLic> "а ты умеешь добавлять значки из терминала ?"  ахаха
<artus> *т
<skai> GeLic: а так всегда тут:)а если уж начнешь говорить - так мы оборжемся:)
<skai> artus: нафик:)снес уже.минное поле работает лучше и удобственней
<skai> ваччо ранайджёёё-о-о ваччо ранайджёёё-о-о
<Guest82304> Привет всем. Вопрос можно есть команда type -P foo &>/dev/null     а что за символ & в этой команде. Что его значение,?
<|edgbla|> так и ошибки тоже в нулл идут а не на ээкран.
<|edgbla|> которые stderr
<Ragnareg> кто какой редактор юзает для программирования?
<Ragnareg> мне нужно для Питона
<_Ron_> gedit
<Ragnareg> Geany! вот нашел, ща зеценим!
<|edgbla|> я юзаю емакс, но не для питона))
<|edgbla|> геани это иде наверное, а не редактор.
<|edgbla|> юери тогда сразу еклипс.
<|edgbla|> *б
<Ragnareg> мне нужно что бы можно было куски сворачивать
<Ragnareg> по этому критерую смотрб
<|edgbla|> зачем?
<|edgbla|> думаю в еклипсе можно всё.
<Ragnareg> когда много кода, так лучше видно картину в целом
<Ragnareg> щас все посмотрю, подберу =)
<|edgbla|> фолдинг не поможет стать хорошим кодером))
<Ragnareg> это само собой
<Ragnareg> да мне хоть и в nano писать, всеравно!
 * sharikoff ставит opensolaris
<skai> sharikoff: дружно помолимся за удачу?:)
<sharikoff>  skai =)
 * sharikoff решил поиграцца с zfs
<sharikoff> и ваще пасмареть на стабильность работы..
<sharikoff> по итогам тестов будет решена судьба второго системника
<sharikoff> сносить фрю оттудова или нет
<skai> sharikoff: оставь фрю:)пущай и труп побудет в запасе
<sharikoff> у мя их щас 2
<sharikoff> одна ьипа роутер
<sharikoff> *типа
<rfdrew> Äàðîâà. Êîäèðîâêà òà?
<ubuntuhelp> rfdrew! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<sharikoff> но! имеется в загашнике cisco 1721
<SergeyIT> rfdrew, не та
<sharikoff> который тоже умеет наты и всякие ништяки
<sharikoff> rfdrew: use utf8 or die
<rfdrew> а щас?
<skai> sharikoff: ставь сиську в качестве роутера:)
<sharikoff> rfdrew: щас норм
<rfdrew> sharikoff: спс
<sharikoff> данемазашо
<rfdrew> Подскажите, кто занимался постфиксом, есть ли механизм вести логи вложеных данных письма?
<sharikoff> ?
<sharikoff> это как
<black_cat> логировать наличие аттачей?
<sharikoff> skai: http://itmages.ru/image/view/97292/d381319a
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> sharikoff: гномьё:)
<sharikoff> =))
<artus> sharikoff: а че она умеет то?
<sharikoff> ну..
<sharikoff> стабильность говорят удивительная..
<skai> http://itmages.com/image/view/97293/7b528b18 sharikoff  вот гном:)
<artus> а кроме ну ? )))
<sharikoff> и zfs опять же..
<artus> а смысл?
<sharikoff> снапшоты и тыды и тыпы
<sharikoff> что то типа редхата тока сановское
<skai> sharikoff: а как же первое правило?
<sharikoff> ?
<sharikoff> какое?
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> sharikoff: работает - не трожь!фряха работает - не трожь!
<sharikoff> У меня 2 работает
<sharikoff> одну можно тронуть
<sharikoff> темболее там нету ниче
<sharikoff> просто комп жужжит
<skai> sharikoff: выброси его и ставь сиську
<Nebulosa> sharikoff: тепло у вас..
<sharikoff> Nebulosa: -21
<sharikoff> =)
<Nebulosa> ну.. у нас то за -30
<skai> sharikoff: у мну -23:)у тя тепло
<artus> а у меня холодно, -4 )
<sharikoff> Nebulosa:  где это у вас?
<skai> artus: сцволотш
<Nebulosa> граждане, я вот тут маяк послушал.. и давно аэропорты у нас захвачены?!
<artus> гг
<skai> artus: кошка выйдет - ее вообще стукну:))
<artus> ))
<Nebulosa> там олололо и дышбышь какой-то сплошной?.. поезда, поезда то ходят? атветтьте!
<Nebulosa> мне АК доставать из-за кровати?
<skai> Nebulosa: не.телеграф, почту и вокзалы уже взяли:)смольный пал
<skai> Nebulosa: расчихляй пинус и веселись.последний день живем:)
<Nebulosa> skai:  o_O
<greywalk> привет
<skai> Nebulosa: смольный пал...гололед.андрюха смольный з зажопинска подсскользнулся и пал:)
<black_cat> решили не ждать до декабря 2012г., этот декабрь ничем не хуже :)
<greywalk> кто-нибудь подскажет как можно под линуксом записать поток радио? (m3u)
<skai> greywalk: радиотрай не?
<skai> greywalk: влц
<Nebulosa> greywalk: wget http://ip.ru/stream ...
<ei-grad> +1 за wget
<rfdrew> black_cat: да, наличие размер и имена
<artus> mplayer radio > zzz.mp3 )))
<greywalk> vlc - не получается
<Nebulosa> greywalk: ладно так и быть скажу. есть streamripper - то что доктор прописал
<skai> greywalk: ниасилятор
<Nebulosa> хотя wget универсальней
<greywalk> в ссылке нет mp3. ни одного нормального гайда не нашел - все нафигачили скринов и бестолку
<ei-grad> кто-нить шарит в raw-сокетах?.. хочу поймать ethernet пакет с 802.1X, почему-то не получается... инициализирую сокет так - http://pastebin.ca/2031505 , но он почему-то не ловит эти пакеты %(...
<Nebulosa> greywalk: я ссылку придумал из головы
<rfdrew> Подскажите, кто занимался постфиксом, есть ли механизм вести логи вложеных данных письма?
<rfdrew> атачей
<ei-grad> greywalk: ссылка на mp3 записана в содержимом файла m3u, этот mp3 можно сдернуть любым средством типа wget/curl/etc или чем-нибудь специализированным типа streamripper
<Nebulosa> кто свет включил а?..
<Nebulosa> опять с постфиксом лезут..
<greywalk> да, спасибо всем за ответы - щас буду пробовать. поставил streamripper
<sharikoff> ei-grad: а на свичо что?
<sharikoff> *свиче*
<sharikoff> емае здесь 2 ло интерфейса..
<skai> sharikoff: солярушка такая солярка:)
<skai> sharikoff: заливай 98-й
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> sharikoff: а прикинь поднять роутер на 98й?:))
<sharikoff> чтоб он умер через 5 минут?
<skai> sharikoff: не:)он в агонии сгорить еще в процессе установки:)
<artus> а че , прикольно )
<Ragnareg> кто знает чем настроить скорость клавиатуры в openbox?
<artus> зачем ?
<Ragnareg> медленно печатаецо!
<artus> дык, пальцы тренируй ) нормально печатаетцо )
<sharikoff> admin@opensolaris:~# ping ya.ru
<sharikoff> ya.ru is alive
<skai> Ragnareg: посади туда более молодого китайца за нее и все
<Ragnareg> )))
<skai> sharikoff: модно:)
<sharikoff> skai: немногословен
<artus> и причем тут опенбокс то )
<sharikoff> =))
<ei-grad> sharikoff: у провайдера аутентификация через 802.1x, если конкретно - EAP-MD5... хочу на python'е написать supplicant который умеет только eap-md5)
<sharikoff> ei-grad: это в прикол или надо?
<sharikoff> ваще есть стандартный супликант
<skai> sharikoff: хи дид ит джаст фо лулз
<ei-grad> в прикол.. но может пригодится потом
<sharikoff> и пров нехорошо это сделал.. нестандартно
<ei-grad> да, я собственно из кода wpa_supplicant и выдернул это)
<sharikoff> я думал об этом для своих юзеров.. потом отказался
<ei-grad> да, под виндой вообще геморно
<sharikoff> и решил vlan per user
<sharikoff> так как то привычнее
<ei-grad> это тоже как-то сильно круто, не кажется?.. а сколько пользователей?
<sharikoff> около штуки
<sharikoff> пока..
<sharikoff> L2  акцесс +L3 ядро
<sharikoff> ядро помощнее вланы разруливать
<sharikoff> зато юзерами можно как хошь рулить
<sharikoff> хочешь туда хошь сюда
<sharikoff> хошь дал доступ тому на веб сервер хочешь не дал
<ei-grad> а аутентификация как тогда реализуется?
<sharikoff> и тд
<ei-grad> кто воткнулся тот и клиент?
<sharikoff> ну вобщем так
<sharikoff> есть свичи
<sharikoff> 2 уровня
<sharikoff> на них дхцп выдает ипы в зависимости от порта и влана
<sharikoff> на порт
<sharikoff> юзер в порт воткнулся получил ип
<sharikoff> и кроме как этот ип он не может юзать
<sharikoff> а если инет давать можно pppoe заюзать.. уровень канальный ипов ваще не надо
<sharikoff> или снимать статистику с портов по снмп
<ei-grad> вообще ведь если так, то можно же каждому пользователю дать свою маленькую подсеть и официально разрешить использовать интернет на нескольких устройствах?
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> подсеть /32
<sharikoff> unnumbered
<sharikoff> линух умеет такое
<sharikoff> а циске сам бог велел. это кстати имхо ее технология
<skai> sharikoff: не имхо а емнип
<skai> sharikoff: имхо в таких заявлениях недопустимы по смыслу
<sharikoff> на lo маршрутится подсетка а L3 разруливает
<sharikoff> skai: майнер майнунг нах что по буржуйски значит по моему особому мнению =))
<skai> sharikoff: это гдеж шахтер шахтерит нах - значит имхо?:)
<artus> @voice skai
<sharikoff> =)))
 * ei-grad пошел пробовать поснифить пакеты при отключенном wpa_supplicant
<skai> artus: а что меня одного то?:)
<artus> дада ))
<artus> skai: за маты ж )
<skai> artus: это не маты:)это математика:)на икс:)на ось абсцисс:)
<artus> ога)))
<skai> artus: шахтер то шахтерить в двухмерной системе должен:)
<artus> дык он то в 3хмерной шахтерит )
<skai> artus: а нах может быть сокращением от находка.или на хрен(а хрен - невинное растение вообще) :)
<artus> @kick skai прекращай материтцо )
<skai> artus: где там мат?
<skai> artus: ты не любишь хрен?между прочим с хлебом очень вкусно!
<artus> вот то невинное словосочитание )
<artus> skai: но с холодцом еще лутше )
<skai> artus: какое словосочетание?
<skai> artus: а квас с хреном круче:)холодец я не люблю
<sonorus> добрый вечер, столкнулся с проблемой в 10.04 у меня 1 гиг оперативки забиваеца и свап полностью 1 ГБ после чего система начинает дико тормозить
<sonorus> ето утечка памяти или что ?
<skai> sonorus: хз.
<Guest82304> кто может сказать почему на ubuntu при попытке перейти в режим ожидания комп выключается но когда я например нажимаю какую то клавишу то комп начинает работать монитор только дает подсветку но больше нечего не отображает и не грузит по лампоч
<Guest82304> noidea?
<Offoffoff> Guest82304: кривой BIOS
<Alagos> Ubuntu 10.10 Какие дрова ставить на geforce 7600?
<jet4fire> всем привет
<Alagos> Что то я какие не поставлю - все равно все кривое какое то. Вообще без ускорения работать, что ли?
<artus> жуть то какая )
<skai> Alagos: обычные из жокея пашут как часы
<jet4fire> yf l;bajhcbye djjgotnj fdnjvfnjv j,sxyj cnfdbnmcz xthtp Вкшмук Ьфтфпук
<Guest82304> Offoffoff: Ну да у меня старенкий бук ASUS A6U
<jet4fire> cjhhb
<jet4fire> сорри
<Alagos> skai: жокей? Я ставил рекомендованные - ели выставил расширение. У тебя 7600 что ли?
<Offoffoff> Guest82304: обнови BISO
<Offoffoff> Guest82304: включи noapic nolapic
<skai> Alagos: дома у матери.работает как часы.правда под 9.10. я там давно не был, чтобы обновить все
<Guest82304> обновил с сайта асус последнию версию взял 212
<Alagos> skai: Ай ты ж мой хороший) А я тебе про 10.10 говорю! У меня на 10.04 еще все работало как часы, а вот теперь через одно место работает все...
<artus> Alagos: а зачем же тебе то 10.10 ?
<skai> Alagos: вово.10.04 юзай и все
<Alagos> artus: да как то по привычке обновился... А почему нельзя то?
<Alagos> skai: на 10.10 шрифты красивые...)
<Guest82304> nolapic  ? у меня и на 10.04 и на 9.10 также не востанавливался комп после засыпания
<artus> мдя
<skai> Alagos: а поставить их с ппа вера не позволяет?
<Alagos> Так а почему не стоит 10.10 юзать то? Под нее что дров нормальных не будет, что ли?
<artus> Guest82304: дык крути хибернейт, и выпили нафиг сплеш, чтоб видеть че у тя отваливается в процесе
<Guest82304> ок спасибо
<AndreX> привет всем
<Fox_Black> привет привет
<sharikoff> q
<Fox_Black> Мне помощь нужна по ubuntu, есть опытные пользователи?
<Alagos> Fox_Black: Нет))
<artus> неа
<AndreX> не нету
<Fox_Black> )) А опытные кролики?
<Alagos> О_о
<sharikoff> я самый опытный
<artus> Fox_Black: есть лишние войсы) могу поделитцо)
<Alagos> Я думал это у меня шутки тупые, но тут мое мнение резко изменилось))
<sharikoff> загадыай свои загадки
<skai> @kick Fox_Black лес там =>
<skai> ^_^
<skai> мяу:))
<sharikoff> skai: злой ты
<AndreX> не он щедрый
<skai> sharikoff: почему?он ищет кроликов.гдеж их кроме как в лесу найти?:)
<Fox_Black> Суть такая, установил ubuntu 10.10 на нет бук. Частенько при закрытии крышки экран ноута гаснет. Как и пологается. Открываю ноут, черный экран. Клама и мышь комп не оживляют. Повторно закрываю крышку и открываю. На удивление комп нормально работа
<Fox_Black> ет. Есть решение данной проблемы?
<artus> Fox_Black: это магия )
<Fox_Black> Ну вот, а говорят что у меня шутки тупые.
<AndreX> ща опять подарок получиш
<skai> @kick artus лавка чародея там =>
<skai> ну что я ж не должен быть таким предвзятым:)все равны:))
<artus> @kick skai мишени там --->
<artus> :)
<skai> artus: а теперь дружно кикаем шарика?:)
<Fox_Black> нет бук asus 1201ha. Если кто знает, прошу помощь в проблеме.
<Fox_Black> вернее в решении проблемы
<artus> может проснутцо не успевает, может еще что, на форуме смотрел?
<Fox_Black> Конкретнее можно? (адрес)
<skai> !forum | Fox_Black
<ubuntuhelp> Fox_Black: Форум находится тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru
<Fox_Black> Да смотрел. Зависяние со спячим режимом близко к теме, но не то. Стоит создавать свою ветку с вопросом?
<AndreX> создавай
<Fox_Black> И каковы шансы что помогут? (не послав на три буквы или google...?)
<AndreX> ну как повезёт
<Fox_Black> )) То бишь могут адекватные попастся люди, могут и ... не очень
<sharikoff> как здешние опы
<sharikoff> =)
<AndreX> чё уж так
<AndreX> там просто могут люди не знающие попасться
 * skai намекнет, что sharikoff тоже оп:)
<Fox_Black> )) пока попадаются особо умные, которые только и знают что бы послать вас в ... гугл.
<skai> Fox_Black: на гугл:)
<skai> !q | Fox_Black
<ubuntuhelp> Fox_Black: Читать срочно! http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=49904.msg365931#msg365931 и http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/smart_question/
<Alagos> !stardickt
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='stardickt'
<skai> Alagos: будь цензурен
<Alagos> Подскажите словарь?
<Alagos> !stardikt
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='stardikt'
<skai> Alagos: и строка гугла в другой стороне.там про звездные ... спрашивай:)
<Alagos> Не прально написал что ли?
<Alagos> Оке)
<skai> ага.stardict
<skai> от слов звездный словарь
<Alagos> блин)))
<Alagos> Так стыдно...
<Fox_Black> AndreX спасибо за помощь.
<AndreX> Fox_Black а по чему мне спасибо 0_о
 * skai стукнул кошку по голове тапком
<AndreX> ))
<Nebulosa> skai: опять в тапок сходила чтоли?
<skai> Nebulosa: не.у нее жара:)а мы мерзнем.я артусу обещал ее стукнуть:)
 * [koshka] отшлепала skai 
<[koshka]> у нас похолодало, уже +8
<ariezzy> Народ, трабл такой. Адсл  модем зухел (усб).Комп постоянно в ребут уходит (не выключается) . После того как выдернешь усб шнурок модема - норм отрубается
<Nebulosa> [koshka]: а у нас -28, вот и похолодало
<Nebulosa> долго улыбаться нельзя, эмаль трескается
<Nebulosa> ура, машинариум скачался, ушел играть! ;)
<sharikoff> Nebulosa: я прошел.. а жаль
<Nebulosa> блин в стиме чето не хочет запускаться..
<Nebulosa> ему флеш нужен.. что еще?
<sharikoff> http://www.tux.in.ua/articles/1864
<sharikoff> Nebulosa: и все
<sharikoff> я на маке гонял и стима у меня не стоит
<artus> sharikoff: ты че в шапочке ) ухи замерзли? )))
<sharikoff> опа..
<sharikoff> а я ине заметил
<sharikoff> @deop sharikoff
<^DEMOSS^> няя
<^DEMOSS^> я пишол с лаботы ))
<^DEMOSS^> всех с наступающим на пятки новым годом )
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff: artus:  ня :)
<artus> ^DEMOSS^: ня )
<sharikoff> re
<^DEMOSS^> о_О     re ?
<^DEMOSS^> repeat ? replay ?
<artus> re произвлодная от ку
<^DEMOSS^> artus: z ctujlyz gthtytc yfhf,jnrb c dbhnefkrb yf jcyjdye. vfibye? pfntcnbnm yt ecgtk - cdtn he,fyekb ? ghbikjcm ctdbnmcz yf [fhl? gjrf d b,g ,skb d\f
<^DEMOSS^> бла 8(
<artus> ^DEMOSS^: ??? ??? ? ??????.
<^DEMOSS^> artus: я сегодня перенес наработки с виртуалки на основную машину, затестить не успел - свет рубанули , пришлось севиться на хард, пока в ибп были в\а
<artus> ))
<^DEMOSS^> блин - все равно что у дитя кошоладий210 отобрать .... (>.<)
<^DEMOSS^> и меня седня ночью изнасиловали... это ужасно
<^DEMOSS^> не  знаю, чем так привлекают людей ролевые игры. Как-то глупо это все, и сбивает с настроя... Не проникаешься человеком.
<^DEMOSS^> artus: sharikoff:  кто там из вас сайт спасал ?
<sharikoff> фке
<sharikoff> artus: прикинь
<artus> ну
<sharikoff> в солярке например у тя стоит веб сервер
<artus> не, не стоит )
<sharikoff> мона ей сказать чтоб скорость отдачи была такой то
<sharikoff> отдельно на вебсервер
<artus> хм
<sharikoff> отдельно на порт
<sharikoff> ужас..
<artus> и не говори )
<_Ice_> подскажите безумноиу гентушнику) в чем отличие ubuntu и kubuntu? только в ориентированности на конкретный DE? и в чем отличие desktop и alternate дистров? инсталляторы и наличие лайв? я правильно понял?
<_Ice_> а dvd - расширенная репа. так?
<artus> да да да
<_Ice_> т.е. имея ubuntu dvd, я могу ставить систему на кедах?
<artus> ну гепотетически )
<_Ice_> впервые трогаю просто, поэтому такие вопросы)
<artus> ток зачем тебе двд?
<artus> береш нетинстал ) и ставиш то что хочетцо)
<_Ice_> во! пасиб)
<_Ice_> а то такое множество выбора, аж не знаю, что хочу)
<_Ice_> ну т.е. не хочу, а надо испробовать, чтоб не быть отсталым в этом вопросе)
<_Ice_> artus,  а где почитать о репах и инсталляторе?
<_Ice_> о. вижу
<artus> _Ice_: http://ubuntologia.ru/
<sharikoff> мде..
<sharikoff> это какой то безумный гений придумал
<_Ice_> а что-нить подробнее о репах? типа девовских доков?
<_Ice_> а то все везде поверхностно)
<artus> _Ice_: http://www.debian.org/doc/
<sharikoff> типа если на одном сервере работают разные приложния типа ве сервера и смабы то мона разделить ресурсы на зоны физически не связанные между собой
<sharikoff> со своей памятью и айпишником
<sharikoff> причем стандартными средставми
<artus> sharikoff: ты того, прекращай ругатцо)
<artus> sharikoff: неужели все так няшно?
<sharikoff> как бэ виртуалки тока не виртуалки
<sharikoff> виртуалки эмулируют железо
<_Ice_> ка бы в контейнерах)
<sharikoff> а эта фигня эмулирует тсп стек
<sharikoff> + позволяет создать кучу типа виртуальных маршрутизаторов внутри оси
<sharikoff> до тыщи штук
<sharikoff> и назначить всему этому разные ипы
<sharikoff> даже есди всего одна сетевуха
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> http://developers.sun.ru/content/view/269/128/
<sharikoff> во
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff: о_О
<^DEMOSS^> датышотакоеговориш
<^DEMOSS^> блин - это же то  что нужно о_О
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff: ты прикинь какая она мощная о_О
<sharikoff> пьяные таджики делали.. стопудово
<sharikoff> такс.. завтре попробую на физической машинке все это поднять
<inkvizitor68sl> re all
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff: все короче - ща поставлю себе солярку
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl: инк ты почитай ссыль шарика
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: q
<artus> ку инк
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl: там ваще сыть
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<inkvizitor68sl> ещё и солярку я не выдержу)
<sharikoff> =))
<inkvizitor68sl> я нашел сенхайзеры CX300, поздравьте меня)
<inkvizitor68sl> не CX300-II, а имеенно CX300 )
<inkvizitor68sl> с ноутом таки клёвый звук
<inkvizitor68sl> и телевизор рядом стоит - совсем не слышно
<inkvizitor68sl> http://mi3ch.livejournal.com/1829801.html
<TheThing> inkvizitor68sl: чо их находить - они передо мной лежат
<inkvizitor68sl> TheThing, а ты купи их сейчас)
<odigem> ку+
<funny_palladium> ку
<odigem> у кого 2500U  есь?
<inkvizitor68sl> odigem, ты уточняй что именно 2500U
<odigem> lkby
<odigem> длинк
<odigem> хачу мош бриджем его настроить, дета уыидал че он так не глючит
<inkvizitor68sl> нуу... настраивай , в чём проблема то?
<odigem> ну нуда же узнать есь ли в етом смысл вобще
<inkvizitor68sl> есть, ему не придётся трудиться над коннектом
<inkvizitor68sl> но учти, что только 1 комп тогда в инет попасть сможет
<odigem> ага
<chemodan71> Добрый вечер. Подскажите пожалуйста, что за процесс gvsfd-trash? Корзина?
<chemodan71> Если корзина, то как сделать чтобы этот процесс не запускался при старте системы. Файлы удаляю сразу, оставил только запрос перед удалением.
<chemodan71> Или как удалить корзину из Ubuntu 10.04, если это возможно?
<chemodan71> Гуглил, но ответа не нашёл. Вероятно как-то не так спрашивал или не увидел ответ.
<ampiryan> chemodan71: не уверен точно, но могу предложить вариант
<artus> chemodan71: он тебе мешает?
<chemodan71> ampiryan, какой
<ampiryan> chemodan71: возможно если убрать апплет с раб стола. gvfs решит что корзина не нужна
<ampiryan> chemodan71: и не запустит его
<chemodan71> artus, хочу знать, есть ли такая возможность.
<ampiryan> chemodan71: ибо в /etc и gconf я не нашел
<chemodan71> ampiryan, на раб. столе апплета нету. Стол чист.
<ampiryan> chemodan71: тогда остается только в /etc/init.d искать (
<chemodan71> artus, мне не нужны процессы, которые я не использую.
<artus> дык убивай ) че смущатся )
<chemodan71> ampiryan, спасибо за наводку. Сейчас посмотрю.
<chemodan71> artus, убивать каждый раз при включении компа?
<artus> там того, еше 150 как минимум процесов которые ты не используеш)
<chemodan71> artus, ты ошибаешься.)
<ampiryan> у меня 208
<funny_palladium> массовые миграции
<chemodan71> После команды apt-get remove trashapplet мне написало: Заметьте, вместо trashapplet выбирается gnome-applets
<chemodan71> Это что значит? Все апплеты удалятся?
<rapidsp> похоже на то
<chemodan71> Я уже отменил это действие.)
<chemodan71> Сейчас попробую другим путём пойти: в сис. мониторе выставил показывать командную строку, посмотрю команду для процесса и посмотрю откуда он запускается, а дальше можно будет прибить найденное.
<artus> chemodan71: а htop запустить не проще ?
<chemodan71> artus, сейчас попробую.
<Poison82> Проблема с раскладкой, переключается не с первого раза, или апплет не показывает реальную раскладку, кто поможет?
<chemodan71> У меня этот процесс сейчас убит. Его не видит htop.
<artus> ну как бе логично
<DaZler1> доброго всем вечера
<DaZler1> кто-нибуть настраивал vsftp?
<sharikoff> да все практически
<sharikoff> кого не спроси
<sharikoff> artus: ты настраивал vsftpd?
<artus> да
<DaZler1> не могли бы вы помочь, я хотел сделать что бы юзеры авторизовывались через chroot_list
<sharikoff> artus: а настроил?
<sharikoff> =0
<sharikoff> ))
<artus> DaZler1: debian.pro
<artus> sharikoff: угу) и анонимусов ) и пользователи в бд)
<sharikoff> а я не парился и разрешил ходить системным
<sharikoff> ну ее в опу эту бд и тд
<sharikoff> бд юзал с профтпд и вритуальные юзеры там тоже были
<chemodan71> В командной строке процесса gvfs-trash написано /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfs-trash --spawner: 1.7 /org/gtk/gvfs/exec_spaw/0
<artus> а , а мне надо было заводить пользователей и тд, да и интересно было попробовать)
<chemodan71> И как его прибить чтобы он не запускался?
<artus> chemodan71: да не обращай ты внимание , птьо прийдеш потом с вопросом у меня поломался наутилус как его лечить
<chemodan71> artus, этот процесс имеет отношение к наутилусу?
<artus> а ты как думаеш?
<chemodan71> Я понятия не имею.)
<chemodan71> На убунте третью неделю.
<artus> дык нафига ты ломаеш все подряд?
<chemodan71> А если просто удалить файл gvfs-trash из /usr/lib/gvfs/?
<artus> особенно если понятия не имееш что именно ты ломаеш?
<chemodan71> Ага.)
<artus> да хоть rm -rf / , проблемы то потом у тебя быдут
<DaZler1> artus:  у меня так и написано
<chemodan71> Я как ребёнок с интересной игрушкой.)
<DaZler1> только не авторизовывается
<artus> chemodan71: ну дык играйся, сюда то зачем флудить?
<artus> !privat > DaZler1
<ubuntuhelp> DaZler1, please see my private message
<artus> !paste > DaZler1
<DaZler1> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<chemodan71> Флудить я начал только сейчас. До этого задавал интересующие меня вопросы. Вобщем попробую удалить.
<sharikoff> !privat>sharikoff
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, please see my private message
<sharikoff> круто
<artus> sharikoff: гг
<artus> DaZler1: на пасту выложи
<sharikoff> !private&&paste>>sharikoff
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='private&&paste>'
<sharikoff> !private||paste>>sharikoff
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='private'
<sharikoff> !private||paste>sharikoff
<artus> DaZler1: ты на дебиан про смотрел? там же вроде и чрут и остальные няшки для пользователей
<sharikoff> ^C
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> sharikoff: O_o
<artus> !private||paste>artus
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='private'
<artus> !private||paste > artus
<artus> хмм
<sharikoff> artus: повелся =))
<artus> неработиеть)
<DaZler1> artus: да посмотрел, у меня так и написано...
<artus> а что не работает то ?
<sharikoff> а чож оно должно работать то
<DaZler1> не авторизовывается пользователь который указан в chroot_list
<sharikoff> новый год на носу
<DaZler1> вот конфиг: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548341/
<artus> ща помотримс
<DaZler1> под локальным пользователем заходит
<DaZler1> т.е. тот что в системе авторизован
<artus> а делал так же как в статье?
<DaZler1> да, создал файлик со списком user'ов
<artus> странно
<DaZler1> vsftp.chroot_list
<DaZler1> а конфиг правильный?
<artus> да вроде
<artus> а в логи что сыпетцо?
<DaZler1> секундочку
<DaZler1> а логов нтеу
<artus> логи есть всегда )
<artus> sudo tail -f /var/log/auth.log
<artus> парезапускаеш фтп и пытаешся залугигитцо пользователем из списка
<DaZler1> вот, там весь ход действий: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548345/
<DaZler1> блин, чет не понятно, опция: local_enable=YES должна позволять логинится локальным пользователям, теперь не позволяет
<artus> DaZler1: а нафиг у тя анонимусы включены?
<artus> и локальные, и анонимусы, и чрут...
<DaZler1> одновременно не будет работать
<DaZler1> anonymous_enable=no и local_enable=no
<go8765> всем добрый вечер. кто-то пользуется docky &
<artus> а гзернейм у тя с паролем как записан?
<DaZler1> без пароля
<DaZler1> я не знаю как ему пароль указать
<artus> и кто ж те пустит без пароля то)
<DaZler1> как будет выглядить с паролем: username:pass?
<DaZler1> блин...
<artus> DaZler1: chroot_local_user тебе о чем говорит?
<sharikoff> ftp://admin:pass@se.rv.er
<DaZler1> то что будут авторизованы локальные юзеры
<artus> DaZler1: о том что локальные пользователи в списке будут чрутитцо в папку...
<DaZler1> сейчас исправлю
<artus> а те что не в списке будут ходить куды хотять  )
<DaZler1> а как пользователю "username" присвоить пароль
<artus> а ты не пробовал завести пользователя?
<artus> )))
<sharikoff> adduser vasya
<go8765> не получается настроить параметры скрытия - они как - бы невыбираются - будто заблокированы - как исправить ? http://10pix.ru/img1/2783/3150949.png
<go8765> это про docky )
<artus> че за такие параметры?
<artus> ааа
<artus> это к рейдену0
<go8765> who is рейден ? - его сейчас походу нет ?
<DaZler1> просто я не хочу создавать его в своей системе. хотел сделать что бы авторизация происходила из chroot_list
<artus> DaZler1: заведи виртуальных юзеров )
<artus> ты походу теплое с мягким путаеш)
<DaZler1> а пользователи из файла chroot_list не являются виртуальными
<artus> счегобы это )
<DaZler1> не знаю))
<DaZler1> а как сделать вирт. user
<DaZler1> погуглю
<DaZler1> а как сделать что бы виртуальные пользователи попадали в специально-созданные для них папки, и работатли в них
<artus> хехехе
<odigem> так вроди настроил
<odigem> а да вопрос есь
<sharikoff> У?
<DaZler1> блин, локальные пользователи авторизовываются вирт. не хотят
<odigem> модем же терь бриджем ето неда скрипт сделать чтоб видно было есь инет или нет
<odigem> лампочка то теперь не горит
<odigem> мош есь каят утилита?
<odigem> еее вопрос , как можна проверить состояние инета?
<sharikoff> ping
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, Ну понг, и что?
<sharikoff> odigem: ^^
<odigem> мб
<odigem> ша чет сварганю и втулю в конки =^o^=
<odigem> так а в баше есь сценарий try: ?
<DaZler1> не кто не знает как исправить в chrome браузере сообщение: "Настроки не прочитаны"??
<citadeldimon> Всем привет. Подскажите пожалуйста какой командой в терминале можно записать список всех файлов в папке и подпапках в файл?
<citadeldimon> с учетом путей
<artus> citadeldimon:  tree
<citadeldimon> artus: спасибо, попробую
<resurection> Подскажите пожалуйста, как не хватаясь за мышку юзать верхнее меню (файл, правка, вид, ....)? Например, я в gedit жму ALT+Ф - фокус попадает на "файл", но меню не выпадает. Стрелками ПРАВО-ЛЕВО я перемещаюсь по менюхе, но как открыть подменю??? Пробовал
<resurection> и ентером и  пробелом и ВНИЗ. Всё перетыкал, а оно не открывается.
<artus> пользуйся nano )
<jet4fire> просто стрелка вниз
<jet4fire> resurectionЖ
<resurection> да пробовал я стрелкой внз
<AndreX> глюк какойто
<resurection> причём, когда своей лапой сразу по всем кнопкам без разбора давил - оно пару раз выскакивало. Повторить не удалось.
<jet4fire> =)
<resurection> видимо, есть каке-то хитрое сочетание, которое очень сложно воспроизвести
<resurection> Это кстати во всех прогах.
<AndreX> ну если сам чёто намутил то есть наверно
<citadeldimon> Еще один вопрос - как с помощью wget скачать сайт так, что бы была воссоздана структура сайта по папкам (список файлов есть в наличии)?
<artus> wget -h и читай
<jet4fire> wget -l 0 http://www.exmaple.com
<jet4fire> wget -l 0 -k http://www.exmaple.com
<jet4fire> так по моему было
<jet4fire> д возьмёт подлинки
<jet4fire> тоесть l
<citadeldimon> так wget -l 0 -k ?
<resurection> ничего не мутил. Нижнее меню убунты (приложения, переход, система)  - нормально сам открывается при клике на Win+F1. Всё стандартно
<citadeldimon> спасибо
<jet4fire> а k переделает внутрение на локалке чтобы сразу корректно открывалось
<resurection> что?
<jet4fire> citadeldimon: незачто
<resurection> На сколько я понимаю, это ваще разные программы. тут апплет для панели, а там стандартный рендер оконный.
<citadeldimon> jet4fire: скачало только один файл, там на сайте очень мудренная структура движка с помощью *.tpl
<citadeldimon> может как то можно подхватить список файлов? Главное что бы оно раскидало их в нужные папки, а не в одну скачало
<sharikoff> artus: пинг
<odigem> try:
<odigem>  ping ya.ru
<odigem>  echo 'инет есь'
<odigem> except:
<odigem>  echo 'инета нет' как бы такое на баше изобразить
<artus> sharikoff: понг )
<sharikoff> artus: http://gitorious.org/+sticky-notes-developers/sticky-notes/source?page=2 открывается?
<artus> вроде нет
<jet4fire> citadeldimon: а так wget -r -l 10 -k http://example.org/templates/
<sharikoff> citadeldimon: http://sharikoff.me/archives/category/wget
<citadeldimon> jet4fire: к папке доступа нету, а если напрямую вводить адрес на файл - то нормально
<jet4fire> тогда нада список файлов
<citadeldimon> sharikoff: спасибо, загрузка пошла, глянем что накачает
<citadeldimon> список файлов есть
<jet4fire> а потом из файла качать
<sharikoff> odigem: http://sharikoff.me/archives/category/ping
<citadeldimon> оно качает все в одну папку со списка
<jet4fire> аа тогда
<jet4fire> wget -i FILE
<jet4fire> имя файла вместо FILE в котором список
<citadeldimon> jet4fire: я так пробовал - все файлы в одну папку качает, не раскидывает по нужным папкам
<citadeldimon> хоть бери и сам дели по папкам и закачивай, но там где то 10000 файлов
<jet4fire> wget -r -i FILE
<citadeldimon> jet4fire: :-D огромное спасибо - то что надо, пошло))))
<jet4fire> =)))
<[v-8]_jupiter> А ктото пробовал форвардить iptv?
<jet4fire> наздаровье
<Alagos> А как установить что либо с конкретного репозитория?
<Ololo> аа
<Ololo> айм слджа!
<artus> чегой ?
<sharikoff> фке
<sharikoff> artus: загляни ка на home.sharkoff.me
<sharikoff> =))
<[koshka]> ская нет..
<artus> zВы ошиблись при вводе адреса!
 * [koshka] помацала artus 
<[koshka]> xD
 * artus помацал [koshka]
<artus> xD
<sharikoff> artus: http://shar.dyndns.info/
<Ololo> всравной айм солджа
<Ololo> джа джа
<artus> @kick Ololo мы за тебя рады
<artus> паста работаеть
<artus> sharikoff: ща прикручу vnstat к роутеру и будеть ляпота )
<sharikoff> =)
<resurection> Подскажите. При закрытии крушки ноута - убунту не реагирует, хотя в настройках стоит "уходить в спящий режим".  В какую сторону копать или какой запрос в гугле писать. Чёт я пока ничего толкового не могу найти.
<artus> копать в сторону корявого спящего режима
<resurection> спящий режим то работает. Я забиндил его на кнопку power и теперь всё время её жму, когда ноут закрываю.
<resurection> убунту безпроблемно ложится спать.
<artus> ну значит ждущий
<resurection> Оба режима работают отлично.
<resurection> не срабатывает только одна кнопка на ноуте.
<resurection> та которая обычно ловит закрытие ноута
<markmx> приветствую, никак не могу поставить ALD, http://pastebin.com/2uCeza4y вывод
<[koshka]> artus, споки =)
<artus> [koshka]: ога ))) ночьки)
<markmx> неееет
<markmx> rnj ;t vyt gjvjutn fkl gjcnfdbnm&
<markmx> блин
<markmx> =)) кто же мне помогет АЛД поставить?
<[koshka]> artus, он
<[koshka]> :D
<[koshka]> а я ушла спать
<markmx> а ... ну бай
<artus> [koshka]: вредная )
<markmx> что, не далась?
<[koshka]> artus, :P
<[koshka]> ахах
<artus> тааак... терь у меня роутер статистику по трафику вылаеть )
<artus> ляпота )
<go8765> всем доброй ночи :) ....
<markmx> нашел на складе какой то огромный длинк... там куча портов... хз что за штука... надо ?
<GeLic> надо , высылай
<markmx> не... приезжа посморишь хоть что за штука =)
<GeLic> куда?
<markmx> питер, выборгская...
<GeLic> 10 часов на поезде, пол часа на метро
<GeLic> жди)))
<GeLic> и час на сборы
<markmx> нафиг =) завтра попробую сфоткать чудо, прсото думаю там половину оборудования списать можно, ибо поставил роутер йобтавский... хватит за глаза, есть вот эта штука длинковский свитчер на кучу портов и цысковский роутер...
<GeLic> а нах фоткать, там маркировки нету? модели, серийника и т д ‎
<markmx> ну или так... прсото эта штука реально большая и железная
<markmx> я думаю она далеко не для распределения сети придумывалась... или на случай ядерной войны...
<GeLic> а окажется в итоге что это какай нибудь сушилка для носков
<markmx> а ты думаешь что при ядерной войне никто сушить носки не будет? а ты пробовал зимой да в мокрых носках? это те не это... лан... все пасип, отладчик поставил всем пока
<GeLic> если только чехлы под щупальци
#ubuntu-ru 2010-12-29
<^DEMOSS^> ня ?
<^DEMOSS^> artus: а ты солярку ку ,
<^DEMOSS^> ставил ?
<artus> не, не ку )
<artus> не стаавил )
<^DEMOSS^> шарик на ней сидит ?
<artus> не, он ее в виртуалке щупаеть
<artus> чей то толи я дурак, толи лыжи не едут, не хочет крон на роутере работать (
<^DEMOSS^> какой роутер ? openwrt \ dd-wrt ?
<artus> эм... да фиг знает, прошивка от олега
<artus> на 320м длинке
<^DEMOSS^> Oracle Solaris 10 9/10
<^DEMOSS^> на этом кроссбоу есть ?
<^DEMOSS^> artus: dd-wrt попробуй
<^DEMOSS^> artus: а еще лучше мой совет - посмотри в сторону tp-link 1043d
<artus> нафиг?
<^DEMOSS^> ns xnjjjj
<^DEMOSS^> ты чтоооо
<^DEMOSS^> это такой мощный пипец... всего за 2400 рублей
<^DEMOSS^> возможностей - тьма
<^DEMOSS^> 8 мегабайт флеш и 32 мьб оперативки
<GeLic> artus: а ты принт сервером пользуешься?
<^DEMOSS^> tp-link tl-wr1043nd
<artus> в смысле?
<^DEMOSS^> вот посмотри - это точная моддель. Типа самый дорогой тп линк - даже на оверах тестили
<GeLic> длинк 320 с принт сервером идёт
<artus> там у меня 3g
<GeLic> 0_о
<artus> ^DEMOSS^: и нафиг мне самый дорогой тплинк? поставить в сервант и гордитцо им ?
<^DEMOSS^> artus: о_О ты в курсе что он стоит 2400 рублей ?
<GeLic> а полностью модель можешь назвать?
<^DEMOSS^> а в москве 2 000
<artus> а я в киеве, зашибись)
<^DEMOSS^> в киеве тоже дешевые цены
<artus> ога, дешовые
<^DEMOSS^> у вас никс есть ?
<^DEMOSS^> nix.ru
<artus> нету
<artus> у нас нифига адекватного нету
<artus> был бы у нас чип и дип я б там жил )
<^DEMOSS^> artus: xnj jn rbtdf ,kb;t dctuj pf ujhjl &
<^DEMOSS^> какой город от киенва ближе всего ?
<artus> эм...
<artus> любой котоырый рядом ) их тут ... ))
<^DEMOSS^> http://www.nix.ru/dealers/   посмотри - есть тут ?
<artus> а причем тут магазины росии к украине?
<^DEMOSS^> точно 8(
<^DEMOSS^> ну есть у вас крупный магаз с прайсом то ?
<artus> да они то есть , только толку, или г полное или искать замучаеся
<GeLic> он что бы доехать до ближайшего российского города потратит как минимум 1к
<^DEMOSS^> вобщем посмотри обзоры по этому тплинку
<^DEMOSS^> я уже 2 штуки перепрошивал и людям в котеджи ставил с усб винтами по 500 гигов
<^DEMOSS^> им хватает на весь дом 100% сигнал + территория до 40%
<^DEMOSS^> 3 антены по 3 дби
<GeLic> ^DEMOSS^: ну и нах оно надо?
<artus> я б се Bullet2 HP 1000 мВт поставил ) и покрывал себя в радиусе 10км от дома )
<artus> @voice GeLic
<GeLic> мда
<artus> хм, кажись вкурил в чем трабла была
<artus> GeLic: мне тоже хочитцо ругатцо) но низя )
<artus> хех, фсе работатеь ) не того пользователя крону скормил )
<GeLic> artus: нельзя так нельзя, но бывает что и проскакивает
<artus> да раслабся ) не растрел же )
<GeLic> да мне как бы всё ровно
<^DEMOSS^> artus: не, я в свое время с вафлями намучался. И определил для себя точно - что буду юзать по возможности тп линк
<^DEMOSS^> сколько раз уже д-линк подводил , и сколько бабла было зря потрачено не на дело
<^DEMOSS^> у меня простая точка доступа  стоит у соседа без выключения года 3
<^DEMOSS^> до сих пор как я настроил - так и работает
<^DEMOSS^> чото  прикиньте
<^DEMOSS^> мой провайдер вконец офигел
<^DEMOSS^> я тока что скачал оффис 2010 со скоростью 3 мегабайта в секунду
<^DEMOSS^> это сколько мегабит ?
<GeLic> ровно столько сколько ты скачал
<^DEMOSS^> =)
<^DEMOSS^> ты знаешь что такое мегаБИТ ?
<^DEMOSS^> мбит\сек
<GeLic> да
<GeLic> так ты и говори мегабит
<GeLic> на сек
<^DEMOSS^> тогда при чем здесь количество скачанного ?
<GeLic> фууууух
<GeLic> проехали
<artus> ^DEMOSS^: умножай на 8
<^DEMOSS^> 24-26 мегабит короче
<^DEMOSS^> я уже попереводил )
<^DEMOSS^> artus:  24 !!!!!!!!!!!    мегабит!!!!!!!!!!!
<artus> угу
<^DEMOSS^> artus: еще в начале года за 600 рублей у меня было 4 мегабита
<^DEMOSS^> ето пц
<GeLic> а де живёшь?
<^DEMOSS^> а еще халявные белые ипы щас по 30 рублей\штука
<^DEMOSS^> Петрозаводск - карелия
<^DEMOSS^> а в прошлом году вообще анлима небыло вроде )
<^DEMOSS^> или в 2008 появиля
<^DEMOSS^> непомню уже
<GeLic> у на в брянске 10000кбит/сек за 750р
<^DEMOSS^> медленно и дорого
<GeLic> лучше пока нету
<^DEMOSS^> а ипы ?
<^DEMOSS^> статический адресс по чем ?
<GeLic> щя гляну
<GeLic> 60р
<GeLic> месяц
<hookah> hookah[sleeping]
<^DEMOSS^> ставлю солярку )
<odigem> wtf???
<odigem> убунта токаша 2 раза взяла и зависла
<Alagos> Доброй ночи. Подскажите, а почему функция a2ensite выдает что сайта не существует постоянно?
<Alagos> Карма)
<odigem> а нефик всЯкую хрень юзать
<Alagos> О_о
<odigem> А еще у меня слетела опера О.О
<odigem> пойду логи пачитаю
<odigem> странно там нет ниче интересного
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff[away]:
<^DEMOSS^> ns vyt ye;ty )
<^DEMOSS^> ты мне нужен
<odigem> палишсо
<^DEMOSS^> если такой умный - мне нужно gdm на S11X  запустить
<^DEMOSS^> дава йищи )
<odigem> че искать то?
<^DEMOSS^> как поставить гном на s11x
<odigem> ставиш гдм пописуеш его куда нада и запускаеш
<odigem> прописуеш :D
<^DEMOSS^> Offoffoff: ghbdtn
<^DEMOSS^> привет
<^DEMOSS^> ты с соляркой не работал 7
<Alagos> Кто то кроме меня может зайти на 4work.com?
<^DEMOSS^> Alagos: ytn
<^DEMOSS^> нет
<Alagos> ^DEMOSS^: спасибо
<jillsmitt> Alagos: юзай анонимайзеры
<Alagos> jillsmitt: О_о Для чего?
<jillsmitt> чтобы проверить, может ли кто-то кроме тебя что-то сделать
<^DEMOSS^> Alagos: lf? b yt gfkb htcjhcs
<Alagos> jillsmitt: спасибо
<jillsmitt> Alagos: 200$
<Alagos> jillsmitt:  ))
<fghd> всем привет
<^DEMOSS^> мазафака, соляра тру конечно - но она джля супер моска
<^DEMOSS^> который помнит фсе
<fghd> в каком месте она тру?
<fghd> юзать только как подложку для бд и всё
<fghd> вот у меня сейчас соляра сругнулась - Failed to shutdown the system!
<fghd> очень тру, ага
<sharikoff> =)
<fghd> а менеджер пакетов там такой, что yum,zypper и apt нервно курят второй блок сигарет подряд
<sharikoff> там есть всякие прилады удобные
<sharikoff> для пакетов
<sharikoff> pkgutil например
<sharikoff> сам зависимости разрешает
<sharikoff> и сливает
<sharikoff> так что вы батенька ее готовить не умеете
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> а виртуальный тсп стек?  нигде такого больше нету
<tW1N> Привет все!
<fghd> да, в этом плюс
<fghd> не спорю
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff: првиет
<^DEMOSS^> я ждал тебя )
<fghd> пкжутил дает надежду, но нативных средств нет :(
<sharikoff> fghd: так работают
<sharikoff> люди
<sharikoff> =))
<tW1N> не подскажите в чем дело? у меня роутер asus хочу по проводу подключиться к нему ну типо 192.168.1.1 не заходит а если по вафле попробывать то заходит в чем может быть дело?
<tW1N> заранее благодарен)
<sharikoff> !privat > ^DEMOSS^
<ubuntuhelp> ^DEMOSS^, please see my private message
<fghd> а ойпи адрес назначен?
<tW1N> ну у него присвоен 192.168.1.1 или как?
<tW1N> я его сбросил
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff: исправил кодировку )
<fghd> tW1N: я имею ввиду у тебя на сетевой карточке?
<tW1N> ну да адреса он выдает при помощи дхцп
<fghd> а пингуется роутер то?
<tW1N> ага
<tW1N> сча вот проверил
<fghd> и вообще не заходит?
<tW1N> а в винде и по проводу и по вафле заходт
<tW1N> заходит по вайфаю а по проводу не хочет
<fghd> а если вафлю отключить?
<tW1N> сча момент попробую
<fghd> сдается мне, что это маршруты-маршрутики
<fghd> ну и iptables --flush на всякий случай
<tW1N> все вот теперь работает))) тупо еще раз сбросил и все)))
<tW1N> а какую программу посоветуете или кто чем пользуетесь? для мониторинга трафика беспроводного)
<^DEMOSS^> tW1N: du meter
<tW1N> она что для винды?
<tW1N> мне бы для линукса
<^DEMOSS^> было и для линукса
<rg45> ;)
<rg45> чем DVD в AVI  перегнать
<NoOova> Народ есть небольшая проблема
<NoOova> есть дебиан ленни
<NoOova> и xfce которое я поставил через apt-get install xfce xserver-xorg
<NoOova> вобщем у мня физического доступа нету к компу
<NoOova> и мне надо узнать стартует ли менеджер сессий автоматом
<NoOova> xfce в /etc/init.d/ я не нашёл
<NoOova> там только /etc/init.d/x11-common
<NoOova> ps aux |grep X
<NoOova> root      3183  0.0  0.0   3864   764 pts/0    R+   10:31   0:00 grep X
<NoOova> я так понимаю xserver не запущен?
<NoOova> после startx появляются прочессы xinit, X -nolisten tcp, xfce4
<Acid1986> Всем ку!
<Acid1986> я туда попал, на русском тут понимают?
<jillsmitt> а ты как думаешь?
<Acid1986> :-D да просто с начало попал на англо :)
<Acid1986> я думаю тут адэкватные люди, у меня кууууууча вопросов по работе с Ubuntu
<Acid1986> Люди помогите кто хорошо разбирается в Ubuntu и может помочь, главное с железными нервами? :)
<fghd> может-быть сначала маны почитать да погуглить?
<Acid1986> :) мои силы иссякли гуглить:)
<rg45> давай УЖЕ
<SergeyIT> свою кууучу ))
<z13> свою преееелесть... ))
<Acid1986> скачал анимированные обои, но не смог установить тормозится на скрипте
<Acid1986> всю инструкцию прошел поэтапно, а как скрип устанавливать все конец
<fghd> а чо пишет?
<Acid1986> щас скажу
<Acid1986> acid@acid-desktop:~$ sh /home/acid/AnimatedDesktop/Scripts/AnimatedDesktop.Installer
<Acid1986> rm: невозможно удалить «/home/acid/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/Анимированные»: Нет такого файла или каталога
<Acid1986> rm: невозможно удалить «обои»: Нет такого файла или каталога
<Acid1986> rm: удалить защищенный от записи каталог «/home/acid/.AnimatedDesktop»? ^C
<Acid1986> acid@acid-desktop:~$
<Acid1986> сори флуд
<fghd> "Анимированные обои" переименуй во что-нибудь английское и однословное
<fghd> это раз
<fghd> а во-вторых, хз
<Acid1986> ^)
<Acid1986> ^)
<Acid1986> щас попробую
<Acid1986> неа
<Acid1986> в указании пути нет Русских букв, и в скриптах тоже
<Acid1986> ну что есть у кого еще мысли?
<NoOova> так всё понятно сделал вместо всей фигни ssh -X
<Acid1986> путь убрать?
<Acid1986> что то выдал на англ яз
<Acid1986> и?
<bggooo> Acid1986, ты с Gnome-Look брал?
<Acid1986> нет с торрентса rutrakcer
<bggooo> http://www.oslinux.ru/articles/08-12-2010/posted-by-drakvla/%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%B8%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B9-%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B1%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B8%D0%B9-%D1%81%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%BB-%D0%BD%D0%B0-%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%88%D0%B5%D0%BC-%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%83%D0%BA%D1%81%D0%B5-ubuntu-1010
<bggooo> все лекарство прописал?
<Acid1986> bggooo я прошел всю ту инструкцию и у меня все равно не получилось
<^DEMOSS^> ink|off|ZNC: hi
<Tunker1> народ, есть к кому можно по vpn подключится, мне для теста на пару сек, просто установить сам факт, что впн работает?
<sima> Привет всем
<sima> народ,мб знает кто вконтакте мессенджер для Ubuntu?
<sima> artus, ку )
<skai> sima: называется "удалить страницу".лучший месенджер для контакта
<bggooo> sima, любой jabber клиент
<sima> skai, во первых ВК такого нет ;)
<sima> А во вторых он нужен )
<skai> sima: сщчувствую.мне искренне жаль тебя
<bggooo> sima, http://vkontakte.ru/help.php?page=jabber
<sima> СПасиб )
<Tenshigo> не понимаю как в дебиан сквизе пакеты старее чем в 10.10 -_-
<skai> тэээкс.кто мне год назад давал скрипт для нарезки флак имажей на треки?
<skai> ладно.а кто знает, чем поеразть flac image на треки?
<Tenshigo> google )
<Tenshigo> он все знает.
<skai> Tenshigo: не.тут ктото давал скрипт самописный
<|rapidsp|> поерзать flac? )))
<Tenshigo> flac? разве это не lossless формат дял хранения звука?
<skai> |rapidsp|: да
<skai> |rapidsp|: поерзать поерзать:)и даерзаться до того, что его разорвет на треки
<skai> так идеи есть?
<sima> ее
<sima> ну его пиджин этот )
<skai> sima: неверный!
<sima> я Я.онлайн заюзал :)
<sima> Для пиджина есть темы какие?Оно мне глаза режет
<sima> я так не могу :-D
<skai> sima: все что угодно настроить могешь.слушай а ты с контактовской жабы можешь писать на обычные жабы?
<skai> таааак.что я пропустил?
<|rapidsp|> двоих убили, остальные так сдохли
<sima> skai, не,не могу
<sima> там только с ВК контактлистом общатся
<^DEMOSS^> блиа, солярка реально жосская штука
<^DEMOSS^> главное манов нормальных нет
<^DEMOSS^> но работает с вирт стеками классно даже в вирт машине
<skai> ^DEMOSS^: тебя покусал шариков?
<^DEMOSS^> да
<nAgoHaK> re
<^DEMOSS^> re
<^DEMOSS^> artus: hi man
<^DEMOSS^> how are you ?
<sima_> Где скачать темы окна чата для pidgin?
<skai> sima_: гномлук
<sima_> И куда устанавливать ?
<sima_> ы
<SergeyIT> день
<skai> SergeyIT: вечереет уж
<Uzver[web]> Есть кто? О_о
<SergeyIT> никого (
<Uzver[web]> Можно ли сменить файловую систему с ntfs на ext4 и не потерять данные на винте?
<SergeyIT> можно, предварительно скопировав данные куда-нибудь
<Uzver[web]> а если не копируя
<Uzver[web]> короче для смены файловой системы обязательно форматировать?
<rg45> да
<Uzver[web]> бида
<Uzver[web]> а обязательно создавать раздел /home ?
<Uzver[web]> можно обойтись только / ?
<skai> Uzver[web]: wiki.ubuntu.ru читать до просветления
<SergeyIT> можно обойтись - это личное дело
<rg45> http://www.vz.ru/news/2010/12/28/458321.html
<rg45> не дорого
<skai> @voice rg45
<SergeyIT> сурово (
<Uzver[web]> SergeyIT, если создавать только / , каталог /home  будет всё равно создан? но не как локальный диск а как папка?
<rg45> интересно размер
<SergeyIT> Uzver[web], да
<Uzver[web]> SergeyIT, спасибо) а как выделять ник к кому обращаешься? :)
<SergeyIT> Uzver[web], потом можно будет и в отдельный раздел его перенести, если приспичит
<Lynk> народ как в пиджине отключить при подключении к каналу открытие двух вкладок это то бишь сам канал и еще вкладку ChanServ
<SergeyIT> Uzver[web], где?
<Uzver[web]> SergeyIT, в чате, двойным щелчком не получается
<SergeyIT> Lynk, не подключаться к ирке ;)
<Uzver[web]> я так пишу...
<Lynk> SergeyIT: а попонятней мона?)
<SergeyIT> Uzver[web], это от клиента зависит
<Uzver[web]> гг ясно
<SergeyIT> Uzver[web], но ТАБ вроде везде работает
<|rapidsp|> !tab
<ubuntuhelp> Вы можете использовать <TAB> для автозавершения ников в IRC, а также для завершения имен файлов и программ в командной строке.
<SergeyIT> Uzver[web], и еще ctrl + Up
<|rapidsp|> tab - 50% знания никсов :)
<SergeyIT> man - 90% знания никсов
<|rapidsp|> )
<Uzver[web]> я вот заказал диск с убунту, а мне через день выдало вот это Already received too many shipments ._. корчое не дождусь я диска?
<SergeyIT> Uzver[web], а нужно?
<Uzver[web]> в смысле?
<Uzver[web]> ну это типо мне отказали?
<SergeyIT> Uzver[web], пока придет - новая версия убунты появится
<Uzver[web]> новая через 4 месяца, а диск 2-3 недели
<SergeyIT> Uzver[web], новую уже пробовать можно ;)
<Uzver[web]> 11.04?
<SergeyIT> ага
<Uzver[web]> каким образом? обновится до альфа версии? оО
<SergeyIT> да )
<Lynk> SergeyIT: не я попользовался 10.10 и откатился на 10.04, она как то поприятней и стабильней))
<ozan-1> Всем доброго дня.
<Uzver[web]> да думаю будет нестабильно всё работать
<Lynk> ozan-1: хай
<ozan-1> Есть тут спецы по конькам? я впервые говорю о них, потому вопросы мои почти покажуться вам глупыми ))
<fghd> Lynk: тебе уже подсказали использовать православные irssi,weechat или xchat?
<SergeyIT> Lynk, а я и не думаю о новых, жду ЛТС (разве что на буке может попробую - в 10.10 с энергосбережением говорят получше)
<Lynk> fghd: да но как то пиджин устраивает))
<|rapidsp|> ozan-1: я не юзал ни разу, такчто я смеяться не буду :)
<Lynk> SergeyIT: ну не знаю, но даже на норм компе она работает медленнее чем 04
<skai> ozan-1: тебе вчера все подробно и со ссылками объяснили.читай до просветления
<ozan-1> skai отлично, значит ты был вчера. так вот почти 3 часа читал, кое что сделал, но есть вопросы
<skai> SergeyIT: нифига.что в 10.04 что в 10.10 - одинаково ресурс батарейки (если на 10.04 поставить ядрышко поновее.со старым не пробовал)
<ozan-1> skai можеш уделить мне время в отдельном окне чата ?
<skai> ozan-1: не
<ozan-1> skai не повезло мне (((
<Uzver[web]> А обновляться до LTS версии можно? о_о
<SergeyIT> skai, у меня *32-27
<skai> SergeyIT: у меня 37-10
<SergeyIT> skai, тогда понятно )
<skai> SergeyIT: просто на 32 надо драфвер вебки пересобирать:)а я решил нафига:)проше бекпортированное ядро маверика или нарвала поставить с реп
<SergeyIT> skai, это работа на любителя :). Я стабильность люблю :)
<Uzver[web]> SergeyIT, можно обновляться до LTS версии с простой?
<ozan-1> жаль artus-a нету тут (((
<skai> SergeyIT: тебе 35 недостаточно стабильное?
<SergeyIT> skai, у меня на вторых дисках еще 8.04 рабочая стоит, вот все не решусь снести (
<skai> SergeyIT: совесть не позволяет?:))
<SergeyIT> skai, неее, все мысль гложет, а вдруг 10.04 слетит ))
<skai> SergeyIT: не нервничай:)у мну для таких случаев на внешнем харде дивиди версия на отдельном малом разделе развернута в виде ливюсб:)на всякий случай
<SergeyIT> skai, так у меня ж аналогично, только 8.04 на отдельном диске ) - отличие в том, что все настроено для работы, просто перезагрузился и всё )
<skai> SergeyIT: ну учитывая, что чтобы восстановить после глюков мне достаточно консольки и фф на всякий случай - ливюсб - само то:)да и хард таскать удобней(на нем ехт4)
<gaga_rin> драсти
<gaga_rin> ктонить awesome пользует?
<gaga_rin> как привязать окна к тэгам? чтото невыходит каменный цветок
<^DEMOSS^> aaaaaaaaaaaa
<^DEMOSS^> ink|off|ZNC,
<^DEMOSS^> Ну почему такая какашка -я перенес папки с конфами из виртуалки на  реалку - все равно ошибка, такое ощущение что апач на 80 и 8181 порту 8(
<^DEMOSS^> 500 error
<sharikoff> artus: покажи sources.list на убунту 10ю10
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff
<sharikoff> q
<^DEMOSS^> ты юзал nginx+AMP ??
<sharikoff> нет
<^DEMOSS^> жаль
<^DEMOSS^> как продвигаются дела с соляркой ?
<sharikoff> не грузится с лайва
<sharikoff> пишет grub> и усе
<^DEMOSS^> sharikoff )
<^DEMOSS^> там груб2
<^DEMOSS^> если ты s11x юзаешь
<sharikoff> нет
<sharikoff> опенсолярку
<^DEMOSS^> 06.2009 ,
<^DEMOSS^> ?
<sharikoff> да
<^DEMOSS^> я уже выморщил все мозги людям на опенсолярис и солярис )) в итоге скачал дистриб s11x и сижу довольный
<sharikoff> а он платный?
<^DEMOSS^> они мне его посоветовали после всех дебатов, какнаиболее производительный и новый
<^DEMOSS^> он бесплатный
<sharikoff> ссыль дай прямую
<^DEMOSS^> я тебе давал ссылку на форум мой - где описание и скачать без регистрации можно
<sharikoff> просрал
<sharikoff> люди
<^DEMOSS^> http://www.demoss-line.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=24
<sharikoff> покажите кто нть свой соурсес лист
<sharikoff> ^DEMOSS^: спс
<^DEMOSS^> без проблем )) Дэмосс заботится о вас
<^DEMOSS^> =)
<sharikoff> ^DEMOSS^: у тя дистр булетина есть?
<^DEMOSS^> vbulletin ?
<sharikoff> угу
<^DEMOSS^> lf
<sharikoff> авложи куда нть
<^DEMOSS^> да и даже stop forum span для него
<sharikoff> архивчиком
<^DEMOSS^> если подождешь немного - дам прямую ссылку
<^DEMOSS^> тебе не очень срочно ?
<Tunker1> народ, есть к кому можно по vpn подключится, мне для теста на пару сек, просто установить сам факт, что впн работает?
<sharikoff> ^DEMOSS^: НЕТ
<sharikoff> опс
<sharikoff> только не пропадай
<^DEMOSS^> нее ты что )
<^DEMOSS^> я же тут почти вечный житель
<^DEMOSS^> **отошел
<^DEMOSS^> ***в мир иной 8)
<skai> а в троне solaros 4.0.1 была у флина:)
<skai> и лазер компиляли,если верить истории команд
<Uber> Возможно как то из под финдоса подготовить раздел для убунту?
<|rapidsp|> Uber: морально?
<Uber> и физически)
<|rapidsp|> ну отрезаешь кусок - и готово... че его готовить
<Uber> не показывает при выборе разделов)
<|rapidsp|> а свободное неразмеченное место показывает?
<Uber> показывает жесткий диск как целое
<|rapidsp|> хм...
<|rapidsp|> а точно выбрал адвансед при разметке?
<Uber> адвансед? пробывал без метки-не помогло
<|rapidsp|> или как он там называется, чтобы автоматом не размечивал
<Uber> работал через акронис, сейчас попробую еще
<hanna> всем привет
<|rapidsp|> ку
<Black1980> Всем привет
<SergeyIT> ку
<|rapidsp|> всем привет
<skai> ку
<Aceler> куку
<skai> кукуку
<Ragnareg> ку
<Ragnareg> где лежат настройки клавиатуры, мне нужны расскладки
<Black1980> Народ хелп, на сайте wine появилась версия 1.3.10, но в репозиториях не наблюдаю ее, хотя репы на вайн прописаны... Может кто знает в чем беда???
<Ragnareg> Black1980: погодь тогда, пока не закинут
<Black1980> бетка на их сайте лежит аж с 24 декабря, скоро уж 11 сделают...
<Ragnareg> Black1980: тогда сам собери
<Black1980> Это я конечно понимаю, у меня он раньше обновлялся сам в менеджере обновлений, терь гад такой не хочет...
<Ragnareg> может репы новые нужно вкинуть, если не обновлеет с прежних
<Black1980> С сайта беру как написано ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa , но результат ноль...
<|rapidsp|> а там чтото критичное в обновлении?
<Black1980> Да ну нет, просто отслеживаю все их обновления... Вот хотел на эту бетку глянуть, а она никак...
<|rapidsp|> ну обновят, что нервничать... бухают может...
<Black1980> Вот что интересно, в ообновлениях пишет что доступен новый релиз Ubuntu 10.10 сам сижу под 10.04
<Black1980> Стоит обновляться или подождать 11 версию??? Настройки то мои не слетят после этого обновления???
<|rapidsp|> не уверен, не обновляйся
<Black1980> Оказывается, толи они не выпустили для люси, толи больше не будут выпускать под 10.04, но выходит что вайн на 10.04 надо ставить только ручками... Редиски...
<Black1980> :-/
<NoOova> [koshka]:
<NoOova> ку ку подруга =)
<IchEsseDichAuf> что такое gvfsd-http и почему оно соединяется с barbadine.canonical.com  ?
<odigem> а че такое ksjfsjc-ftp ?
<Black1980> IchEsseDichAuf: у тебя ритмбокс стоит???
<IchEsseDichAuf> да, но я им не пользуюсь
<Black1980> Вот те цитата с нашего форума
<Black1980> это плагин загрузки обложек в Rhythmbox, который не выгружается после его отключения и тупо висит, взаимодействуя с gvfsd-http.
<IchEsseDichAuf> теперь я ненавижу его. спасибо
<Black1980> Отсюда следствие, он пытается что то обновить и поэтому соединяется с каноникал... Я его снес сразу после того как поставил убунту, чего и тебе советую...
<Black1980> Пожалуйста
<IchEsseDichAuf> убунта всё больш и больше меня растраивает
<Black1980> Эт почему же???
<Black1980> Я вот нарадоваться не могу...
<Black1980> Долго к этому шол, то ставил, то сносил... Теперь вот поставил и больше ничечго не нуно!!! :)
<Black1980> Жене только мастдай оставил для ее игрушек...
<IchEsseDichAuf> как дистрибутив не нравится, всё больше на идиотов расчитана, всё за пользователя уже "придумали"
<Ragnareg> IchEsseDichAuf: тогда gentoo =)
<Black1980> Ragnareg +1
<Black1980> :)
<IchEsseDichAuf> ) ну нет, я слишком ценю пакетную систему
<Black1980> Каждый выбирает по душе, благо есть из чего выбрать...
<Black1980> А я вот ешлку наряжаю!!! :P
<Ragnareg> у меня Gentoo, потому что нравится, и Ubutnu потому что нужно)
<hanna> А я не могунормально в винде работать. Очень не хватает консоли.
<Black1980> А почему именно одну систему не оставить??? Или какие то определенные задачи для каждоq???
<Ragnareg> это кому вопрос?
<Black1980> Тебе
<Black1980> 2 Ragnareg
<[koshka]> NoOova: оО)
<Ragnareg> ну в генту нравится собрать и перебрать так как мне нужно, а Ubuntu для жены
<[koshka]> NoOova: мррр Паша :)
<Black1980> Ну тогда +100
<Black1980> :)
 * [koshka] помацала skai
<Black1980> Я жену никак не пересажу, все ей маздаю подавай... Тьфу блин...
<Ragnareg> Black1980: игры эти)))
<Black1980> Во-во...
<Black1980> Как будто нормально пасьянса у нас нету...
<Ragnareg> Black1980: моя в игры не шпилит, да  еще и сайты делает, так что Ubutnu она сама выбрала, без меня)))
<Black1980> Ragnareg: Моя в декрет скоро, вот и сама не знает чем заняться и заодно какой ерундой забить мне голову...
<Ragnareg> Black1980: :D
<Red1> Не могу отредактировать grub, пишет только для чтения
<Ragnareg> sudo -i
<Ragnareg> Red1: или под рутом не может
<edgbla> люди, а у вас хром нормально японскую кодировку отображает, sjis всмысле, а то у меня кракозяблы, в других браузерах всё нормально.
<Ragnareg> у меня все норм!
<SergeyIT> Red1, редактируй /etc/default/grub и после sudo update-grub
<Ragnareg> SergeyIT: он ушел)
<SergeyIT> значит не надо )
<Black1980> может пошол граб пробовать :)
<Ragnareg> ну да)
<Black1980> Мы наверное об этом уже никогда не узнаем... :)
<Ragnareg> ну смотря что он там наредактировал)
<Black1980> :-D
<SergeyIT> вряд ли grub.cfg только для чтения даже под рутом
<Black1980> а какой у него дистр???
<SergeyIT> после ли запятая )
<SergeyIT> сия тайна покрыта мраком )
<Ragnareg> ну он появился внезапно, также и исчез)
<Ragnareg> все так быстро произошло)))
<Black1980> Так ему меню надо было отредактировать грабовское???
<Karloss> нубы всегда появляються как призраки
<Black1980> Если так, то мог просто в синаптике удалить ненужные компоненты...
<Karloss> и исчезают
<resurection> подскажите нубу, как перемещаться по верхнему меню (файл, правка, вид, ....) в убунтовских прогах?
<Black1980> Чего то я вопрос не понял, мышкой, или имеется что-то другое???
<resurection> Когда я жму ALT+Ф (например, в gedit-е), то фокус получает верхнее меню....
<resurection> Я могу перемещаться вправо-влево стрелками, но подменю не открываются
<resurection> я пробовал: стрелку_вниз, ентер, пробел и ещё пробовал лапой по все клаве.
<Black1980> Обычный tab после этого стрелками
<resurection> Не выпадает!!!
<resurection> Какой таб?
<Black1980> Клавиша на клавиатуре в правом верхнем углу
<Ragnareg> Tab->
<Black1980> да
<Ragnareg> вот такой
<resurection> Вот я щас в XChat-е пишу. Таб - ничего не делает. А если нажать ALT+I - тогда фокус попадает на верхнее меню
<Ragnareg> там где CapsLock
<Ragnareg> эм, стоять
<SergeyIT> resurection, открыл gedit - всё работает (
<Ragnareg> F10 жми!
<resurection> Здесь ALT+I потому что вместо "файл" первый пункт называется IRC.
<Ragnareg> resurection: F10 !!!
<resurection> Вот когда жму Ф10 - происходит то же самое как на ALT+Ф
<SergeyIT> resurection, а какой дистр ?
<resurection> Просто фокус попадает на пункт "файл". Но подменюха не вываливается. Я про (сохранить, сохранить как, открыть, открыть как, ...)
<resurection> 10.10
<Karloss> resurection, лень мышку дернуть?
<Ragnareg> resurection: Видишь в меню некоторые буквы с подчеркиванием "_"
<resurection> ээээ
<Ragnareg> ну у каждого свои тараканы, ему так нравится извращатся)))
<resurection> в gedit подчеркнуто "_Ф_айл". Поэтому я жму ALT+Ф
<Ragnareg> resurection: то что подчеркнуто, то и жми, в смысле Alt+букафка с "_"
<resurection> Да вы чё... Я думал, все юниксойды работают в консоле что бы мышку не дёргать. Мушку - это долго и тупо. Особенно если её нет а есть только тачпад!
<resurection> Я так и жму! ALT+Ф. И это срабатывает отлично!
<Black1980> Блеф...
<resurection> Но, подменю не выпадает.
<Black1980> Тач тоже не плох...
<resurection> Я матёрый трактарист
<Ragnareg> resurection: Enter что бы выпало
<SergeyIT> resurection, так... а почему у меня выпадает? ((
<Ragnareg> у него запала меню)
<Black1980> Интер не поможет
<Black1980> Я сам сижу пробую, но толку мало
<resurection> Может быть ещё и копипаст мышкой как секретарши это делают: мышой выделяют нужно слово, потом целятся, потом ПКМ, потом выбирают мышкой пункт "копировать", ...
<resurection> Не выпадает по ентеру
<resurection> ни по ентеру ни по стрелка_вниз, ни по пробелу
<Ragnareg> а они не знают как по другому
<SergeyIT> resurection, а если не выпадает - стрелка вправо и ок
<Karloss> resurection, а xneur стоит у тебя?
<Karloss> запущен?
<Karloss> помоему он блудит здесь
<Karloss> у меня при его выгрузке все открывается
<Karloss> resurection, АЛО гражданин! проблему дорешаем или как?
<resurection> Да xneur стоит, запущен
<resurection> Сорри отвлек, курёр приезжал
<Karloss> порпобуй его выгрузить и проверить
<Karloss> он перехватывает просто помоему
<resurection> Алилуя!
<Karloss> возрадуйся!
<resurection> ТЕперь при клике ALT+Ф, перескакивает фокус + подменю сразу открывается.
<resurection> А как заставить их вместе работать?
<Karloss> ХЗ я не замаорачиваюсь =))
<resurection> секретарши тоже не заморачиваются. А ALT+Ф всегда быстрее даже самой навороченной мышки. Ну если только ты печатаешь двумя руками. А если одной печатаешь, а другой мышку лямзиш - тогда конечно мышкой проще
<Black1980> Поиграй с настройками исключений, попробуй добавить в исключения сочетания, чтот-то типа того...
<Karloss> ну дык и переключать раскладку тоже нужно руками, забиндить клавишу на CapsLock
<Karloss> и одной клавишей переключать
<resurection> раскладка то тут причём?
<resurection> Я уже забиндил себе Капслок и Шифт+капс :)
<resurection> Это очень клёво. Я радуюсь
<Karloss> resurection, если ты такой любитель быстрой езды, то тогда объясни почему Gedit а не VIM или Emacs&
<Karloss> gedit для девочек )))
<Karloss> они любят мышку тереть
<Black1980> :-D:P
<resurection> gedit - для примера. Я юзаю Xchat. А проблема во всех программах, даже в Eclipse
<GeLic> vim рулит
<Black1980> xchat и gedit если мне не изменяет память две разные проги... ;-)
<hanna> а не пробывал горячие клавиши использовать для команд меню?
<Karloss> resurectires тогда еще лучше пример, в меню прописанны клавиши, в том же Xchat Ctrl+S список сетей, еще быстрее получиться
<Karloss> hanna, опередил ))
<hanna> 2 Karloss опередил
<hanna> 2 Karloss опередилА
<Karloss> hanna, ссори
<resurection> Сможете вспомниь, как в Xchat "список каналов" ? И тоже не смогу :(
<Karloss> resurection, учи
<resurection> CTRL+S - все знают. Всего не выучиш
<Karloss> resurection, ты с комбинациями клавиш поиграл в настройках xneur?
<resurection> Щас пробую...
<Karloss> вообще последняя стабл версия Xneur глюковата помоему, у меня что то В на D переправлять стал
<Karloss> предлог имею введу
<resurection> У меня не самая крайняя, а та которая в дистре убунты
<resurection> 0.9.9
<Karloss> 11.1 у меня
<Karloss> 99 помоему вообще работала когда сама хотела ))
<resurection> ага. Есть места в которых стабильно не работает. Например, в строке поиска в ФФ
<Karloss> обновись
<Karloss> с репа
<resurection> Вы добавляли родно реп XNeur-а или как-то из стандартных убунтовских достался свежий?
<Karloss> добовлял
<resurection> я уже все галки в настройках включил (скачивать стабильный, скачивать не стабильные, скачивать проприетарные и т.п...) а всё равно куча прог старых. Даже стабильные не выкачиваются :(
<Karloss> resurection, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:andrew-crew-kuznetsov/xneur-stable
<Karloss> у стабл версии баг с автозагрузкой, в ночных сборках исправленно
<Karloss> resurection, на офф сайте все расисанно кстати
<resurection> Кстати, сочетанием клавиш, не получится открыть закладку в браузере. Зато можно открыть меню ALT+З
<inkvizitor68sl> ctrl t
<resurection> откроется пустая вкладка
<resurection> в ФФ
<resurection> что-то у них ФАК пустой. А списке чейнжлогов не нашл своего косяка :(
<Karloss> resurection, вобщем у меня работает если альт+ф подеражать подольше потом при отпускании открывает меню, но здесь мышкой быстрее получиться =))
<Karloss> автор кстати рекомендут ночные сборки ставить, в них баги быстрее исправляют
<resurection> уже ставится ночная
<Karloss> кстати он случаем здесь не тусит? =))
<resurection> У меня ещё одна проблема посерьёзнее. Зависает флеш при открытии фуллскрин.
<resurection> во всех браузерах
<Karloss> здесь я пас
<resurection> Если в ютубе тыкнуть, на фуулскрин, то он открывается и картинка зависает. Но звук идёт. И даже реагирут на кнопку "пауза".
<resurection> Я вот пытался в гугле искать - не нашёл решения
<skai>  cat /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<skai> OverrideGPUValidation=true
<skai> resurection: это тебе
<resurection> Уже пробую
<skai> работает на 1080 роликах:)причем в полноэкранном режиме тормозов меньше, чем в оконном:)
<resurection> В /etc/ нет папки adobe
<resurection> причём, проблема не проявляется, если отключить Компиз. Но если включить компиз и вырубить все плагины, то бага всё равно есть.
<resurection> Причем, иногда видео в фуллскрине работает. До тех пор пока кнопками не начну менять системную громкость звука или яркость экрана. Подозреваю, что дело во всплывающих справа вверху полупрозрачных уведомлялках.
<resurection> чё это за уведомлялки такие? как прога называется? Попробую её вырубить
<Offoffoff> http://www.cnews.ru/news/top/index.shtml?2010/12/29/421765 - Вот вы понимаете, что в каждой фразе адептов зла льётся ложь?
<Offoffoff> Кто еще хочет венуться в империю зла?
<resurection> Кстати, сам флеш играет нормально. даже фуллфлеш сайты нормально. И компиз на максимуме стоит - тоже всё отлично работает.
<skai> resurection: так.вот ты не понял, что если папки нет - ее стоит создать?
<resurection> пробую
<Offoffoff> Кто знает, как переподключить диск, подключенный якобы в рейд, не перезагружая компа?
<skai> Offoffoff: вырвать его и вставить обратно
<Offoffoff> не катит, сервак на ключике
<skai> Offoffoff: монтировкой сломать защиту и выдрать:)
<mifod9> будет ли нормально работать LAMP сервер убунты с wordpressом при следующей конфигурации - селерон 1200мгц и 512 оперативки? кто сталкивался? он будет тянуть его?
<Offoffoff> skai: стоят камеры... охрана набъет лицо
<mifod9> ужас
<Offoffoff> mifod9: будет... на хостингах и того хуже конфиги
<skai> Offoffoff:  следовательно сначала монтировкой нагрей охрану и камеры
<mifod9> :)спасибо
<resurection> пошёл пробовать. Если pingtimeout - значит не помогло или надо было ребутнуться
<resurection> Алилуя!!! Работает! Где Вы такие инструкции находите? Я гуглом обыскался, но найти не смог :(
<Offoffoff> resurection: это Вера... Вера в Ubuntu помогает.
<Offoffoff> resurection: и Ubuntu посылает просветление ...
<skai> resurection: а вот.грязный хак, но работает
<resurection> Если бы не верил, уже снёс бы. Уж очень много странных глюков из коробки :(
<resurection> причём я пробовал обновлять либу adobe-flash. Она не помогла.
<Karloss> resurection, c Unix главное терпение ))
<Offoffoff> Karloss: с Linux.
<skai> resurection: http://sharikoff.me/ все отсюда взял:)
<Offoffoff> Karloss: Будь точен в мыслях и словах своих.
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: ты крут... сайт имени себя?
<Karloss> ))
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> Offoffoff: скажи как список служб при запуске глянуть?
<skai> sharikoff: надо ж чтото и для хомячков туда:)
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: из консоли?
<sharikoff> skai: кому надо найдут
<sharikoff> Offoffoff: угу
<skai> sharikoff: ага:) все равно пущай будет:)
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: ls /etc/rc1.d
<Offoffoff> не?
<resurection> Уже написал тут http://ubuntologia.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=99&t=4467 . Могу ссылку на Ваш сайт дописать
<sharikoff> Offoffoff: =))
<skai> sharikoff: а то вот седня не смог вспомнить кто давал мне скрипт нарезки флк имаж на треки.пришлось гуглить и мучить две инструкции:)теперь зато будет записочка:)
<DmitriyWithers1> приветствую всех, народ.
<sharikoff> угу
<skai> Offoffoff: ставь:)это запатентованное решение:)
<resurection> Это мне?
<Offoffoff> skai: у меня нет флеша
<skai> Offoffoff: ставь ссылку:)
<skai> Offoffoff: а не флеш:)
<DmitriyWithers1> кто может подскахать команду для правки тегов в файлах мп3? запамятовал что т...
<skai> Offoffoff: флеш не нужен:)ну если только машинариум играть:)
<Offoffoff> skai: я его убил... из религиозных побуждений.
<skai> DmitriyWithers1: что есть править?
<Offoffoff> Dmitry: easytag
<resurection> убунту нравится мне всё больше и больше.
<DmitriyWithers1> скай, у меня в moc кодировка фигней мается. т.е. русские бквы вообще не читаются
<DmitriyWithers1> *буквы
<Offoffoff> resurection: А уж как ты нравится Ubuntu....
<sharikoff> skai: хоть ты скажи
<resurection> Ещё бы сделали бы что б можно было биндить одну кнопку WIN без всяких там WIN+F1
<sharikoff> как список демонов при загрузке пасмареть
<skai> find -iname '*.mp3' -print0 | xargs -0 mid3iconv -eCP1251 --remove-v1
<sharikoff> chek чо то там
<skai> DmitriyWithers1: не оно?
<DmitriyWithers1> скай, сча посмотрим
<skai> DmitriyWithers1: кстати изитег лучше:)он и по cddb умеет искать.и переименовывать по маске.и заполнять с имени фаила.и прочее
<DmitriyWithers1> скай, автоматическая коррекция при сканировании это оно чтоль?
<skai> DmitriyWithers1: в изитеге?
<DmitriyWithers1> ога
<skai> DmitriyWithers1: ага.сразу переводит в кодировку, поставленную. в настройках.залезь и уточни какая стоит
<DmitriyWithers1> да сча проще сделаю... в мок залезу
<DmitriyWithers1> блин...
<skai> DmitriyWithers1: залезь и уточни в изитеге какая в настройках выставлена  как основна.ту изитег и сконвертирует
<Offoffoff> DmitriyWithers1: потренируйся на файлах
<Offoffoff> DmitriyWithers1: на отдельных
<DmitriyWithers1> ок. поставил windows-1251
<skai> DmitriyWithers1: надо utf8 ставить
<DmitriyWithers1> какую именно?
<skai> DmitriyWithers1: кракозябры изза ср1251 как рахз и появилась
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: а что за некошерный Trebuchet MS в style.css
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: и Tahoma, Verdana....
<DmitriyWithers1> короч, нифига... блин, был бы тут чел, счаз бы в миг подсказал...
<Offoffoff> DmitriyWithers1: что нифига.. easytag - решает все проблемы
<Offoffoff> DmitriyWithers1: переведи всё в utf-8 и поимей счастие
<DmitriyWithers1> офф, дык у меня прога вообще вылетает... нормально это? хз почему, не спрашивай...
<piton[web]> Помогите пожалуйста нубу, установил Убунту и мигает монитор, видеокарта ASUS. Что делать? О_О
<piton[web]> :О
<piton[web]> Помогите пожалуйста нубу, установил Убунту и мигает монитор, видеокарта ASUS. Что делать? О_О
<Offoffoff> DmitriyWithers1: ну ищи mutogen скрипт
<Offoffoff> DmitriyWithers1: в интернетах полно описаний
<Offoffoff> piton[web]: монитор LCD?
<Offoffoff> piton[web]: включи автоподстройку монитора
<Offoffoff> или, вообще, как он мигает-то?
<SergeyIT> piton[web]: нет видео ASUS (
<Offoffoff> piton[web]: да... и lspci -nn | grep VGA  пожалуйста..
<DmitriyWithers1> так, нафиг. пойду прилягу лучше... к черту эти тэги...
<piton[web]> Offoffoff eue
<piton[web]> да
<piton[web]> исчезает всё и опять опявляется
<SergeyIT> DmitriyWithers1 и то верно - не едиными тегами жив человек
<Offoffoff> piton[web]: это не проблема Ubuntu
<Offoffoff> piton[web]: это что-то аппаратное
<piton[web]> да я понял, что делать?
<Offoffoff> piton[web]: проверь кабель
<Offoffoff> piton[web]: закрой шторку.
<piton[web]> -_-
<piton[web]> тут что то с дровами
<piton[web]> инфа 90%
<piton[web]> ну я первый раз её поставил
<piton[web]>  не знаю что делать, уже глаза болят
<Offoffoff> как мигает
<SergeyIT> а с лайвСд нормально работало?
<Offoffoff> сделай видео
<piton[web]> так же
<Offoffoff> и дай данные по видяхе
<Offoffoff> lspci -nn | grep VGA
<piton[web]> что это? ._. я пару минут на убунте
<Offoffoff> piton[web]: это не даёт тебе форы
<piton[web]> ?
<Offoffoff> piton[web]:  lspci -nn | grep VGA
<GeLic> здасте
<GeLic> это в терминал кинь
<SergeyIT> piton[web], а что за комп - бук? Версия убунты?
<SergeyIT> GeLic, осторожнее, еще прибьет кого )
<piton[web]> SergeyIT  Настольный обычны ПК , 10.10 десктоп
<GeLic> SergeyIT: а я что я нечего, я так мимо проходил))
<GeLic> piton[web]: Приложение - Стандартные - Терминал
<SergeyIT> piton[web], меню Applications - Accessories - Terminal  и в окне вбей это
<amigo> кто подскажет ppa со свежим kde для 10.04, тому дам жевачку "Love is ..."
<amigo> не жеванную
<GeLic> правой кнопкой мыши выделяешь, выбираешь копировать, щёлкаешь в терминал вставить, интер
<SergeyIT> amigo, кде - зло, сам жуй! )
<piton[web]> Offoffoff,  01:00:0 VGA  compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc PRO [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series
<piton[web]> djn 'nj ds,bkj
<piton[web]> вот это выбило
<GeLic> как сюда не зайду так на смех пробивает
<piton[web]> SergeyIT вбил
<SergeyIT> piton[web], О, у меня такая же х1300 )
<piton[web]> что делать что бы перестало мигать?
<piton[web]> SergeyIT что делать?
<SergeyIT> а попробуй 10.04 лайвСД - может не будет мигать?
<piton[web]> да где я его возьму? :О
<Offoffoff> piton[web]: создай xorg.conf и укажи там драйвер vesa
<piton[web]> :О
<Offoffoff> piton[web]: ну скачай где-нибудь
<piton[web]> Offoffoff где создать?
<Offoffoff> piton[web]: sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Yuretsz> Мужики, хочу доброе дело сделать. У меня есть набор Compiz-правил, которые превращают Gimp в удобную штуку. Но я не знаю как заскриптовать их применение. Где они хранятся?
<SergeyIT> Offoffoff, толко минут 15 прошло, а ты сразу - веса. Глядишь, через полчаса предложишь ядро пересобрать )
<Offoffoff> SergeyIT: но мигать-то точно не будет
<Offoffoff> Yuretsz: GIMP?
<SergeyIT> piton[web], с инета 10.04 скачать или проблемы?
<Offoffoff> Yuretsz: ~/.compiz
<piton[web]> Offoffoff пишет нет такой команды
<Offoffoff> piton[web]: какой команды.
<piton[web]> sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Offoffoff> piton[web]: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Offoffoff> это не команда
<piton[web]> оО
<Offoffoff> это надо создать файл
<Offoffoff> в котором опишешь дополнительные настройки
<Offoffoff> А зло-драйвер пробовал ставить?
<GeLic> какое ему nano , ты бы ему ещё vi предложил
<piton[web]> Offoffoff я только систему поставил, я ничего ещё не пробывал
<Offoffoff> Система/Администрирование/Драйверы Устройств
<Offoffoff> Yuretsz: ~/.config/compiz/compizconfig/ *.ini
<Offoffoff> Yuretsz: у тебя есть блог? Напиши, что сделал? Интересно посмотреть...
<piton[web]> Offoffoff зашёл
<SergeyIT> Offoffoff, на эту карту нет дров
<piton[web]> я щас ослепну :(
<SergeyIT> piton[web], попробуй меню System / Preferences /Appearence страница Visual effect поставь none
<piton[web]> SergeyIT а по русски можно? e vtyz dc` hecbabwbhjdfyj f fyukbqcrbq gk[j pyf.? z ahfywep
<piton[web]> фак
<piton[web]> :d
<piton[web]> SergeyIT где это найти у меня всё по-русски
<piton[web]> ?
<piton[web]> :(
<GeLic> Система - параметры - внешний вид, вкладка "визуальные эффекты " выбрать без эфектов
<Offoffoff> piton[web]: использовать translate.google.com
<SergeyIT> piton[web]: не знаю как по-русски у меня все-всегда на аглицком
<GeLic> piton[web]: у тебя принтер есть?
<piton[web]> GeLic есть
<piton[web]> SergeyIT не помогло
<piton[web]> может всё таки проблема с драйверами?
<GeLic> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid_ru распечатай и читай
<Offoffoff> piton[web]: ыыы.. к бабке не ходи.
<SergeyIT> piton[web]: тогда меню .... Monitor  (там рядом) и разрешение/частоту поменяй
<piton[web]> не помогло
<SergeyIT> piton[web], у меня такое же видео - в 10.04 работает (но без видео эффектов, а может и с ними, давно не проверял)
<SergeyIT> piton[web], видео старое и в новых дистрах могут быть проблемы
<piton[web]> погуглил, везед пишут нужно установить драйвера
<piton[web]> как? О_о
<SergeyIT> piton[web], никак, для этого видео драйвера только те что на диске. Или ставить убунту 9.04
<GeLic> ‫‎
<Offoffoff> piton[web]: для старых видеокарт - старые дистрибутивы
<piton[web]> бред(
<Offoffoff> piton[web]: покупай новую видяху - на неё твой проприетарный автор сделал драйвер
<SergeyIT> Offoffoff, не старые, а проверенные )
<SergeyIT> piton[web], а для новеньких - проверенные версии дистрибутива ;)
 * SergeyIT ушел домой
<Yuretsz> Offoffoff: Та ничего особенного не сделал. вспомогательные панели вытянул и прижал к краям экрана. Скрыл их из панели окон и получилась конфетка.
<Offoffoff> Yuretsz: дай погонять? а? Или выложишь?
<Yuretsz> Но, cat ~/.config/compiz/compizconfig/*.ini ничего не похожего не дает :(
<Yuretsz> Собственно даже find /home/yurka/.config/compiz/ -type f -exec cat {} \; ничего подобного не находит :(
<Offoffoff> эээм
<Offoffoff> а у меня есть
<Yuretsz> Offoffoff:  Ну там у меня есть список включенных плагинов, а настроек самих плагинов нет
<GeLic> Yuretsz: b e vtyz ytn
<GeLic> и у меня нет
<Ololo> здраствуйте мои дорогие
<shipchik> привет привет
<lark1n> Привет всем)
<hanna> доброго времени суток
<Ololo> среди вас есть те кто служл?
<Ololo> понимаю конечно что не потеме вопрос
<GeLic>  Ololo:  служил где? в войсках? тогда я
<GeLic> смоленск,  красный бор
<xubuntu> всем привет
<Ololo> привет сабж
<xubuntu> у меня такая проблема я установил xubuntu с cd диска в качестве клиента обмена сообщениями стоит pidgin я настроил icq но при подключении мне пишет что получен неожиданный ответ. кто знает в чем дело прошу помощи
<Ololo> qutim  клиент*
<Ololo> ?
<Ragnareg> ку
<lark1n> а я не могу на irc Античата зайти :(
<lark1n> не распознает кодировку
<lark1n> сижу через Quassel
<lark1n> а здесь распознает)
<lark1n> кодировкку
<korvin> што такое "Античат"?
<lark1n> омг
<lark1n> http://forum.antichat.ru/
<korvin> сайт ужасен
<MGeorgien> это чат только среди пользователей Ubuntu?
<An4a> А кто знает канал java программистов? Желательно русский.
<korvin> lark1n: не, раздел "Программирование" какой-то маленький, неинтересно
<lark1n> :)
<AndreX> там кодировка cp1251
<Ragnareg> An4a: посмотри в списке каналов, там может есть то что нужно
<lark1n> ну мне там сам irc интересен...
<Ragnareg> lark1n: а что там интересного?
<lark1n> та я понял уже, а как её в Quassel добавить?
<lark1n> иногда интересные темы обсуждают, хотя минус большой, там совсем нет цензуры
<Tenshigo> An4a: хм, русских не встречал, но и на англоязычных есть одно требование, никакого Homework.
<korvin> lark1n: дык ты описание канала почитай, у них же наверное не утф там, а cp1251 какой-нибудь, не? или кои8-р
<korvin> а, уже ответили...
<korvin> я не тормаз!
<lark1n> угу...
<lark1n> :)
<lark1n> я почитал уже..
<lark1n> и все таки вопрос остаёться
<lark1n>  а как ср1251 в Quassel добавить?
<korvin> !utf > lark1n
<ubuntuhelp> lark1n, please see my private message
<korvin> вот по аналогии
<korvin> ну, если там есть квассел
<korvin> !quassel
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='quassel'
<lark1n> ща попробую)
<lark1n> хз...
<lark1n> :(
<jlewka> всем прет
<lark1n> привет
<jlewka> как отрыть в консоли папку
<jlewka> име которой начинается на -?
<jlewka> на тире
<jlewka> экранирование не помогает
<venny> а паку переименовать не проще?
<jlewka> пробывал за место тире писать "?" тоже не выходит
<jlewka> не интересно)
<lark1n> а зачем через консоль?
<jlewka> торрент еще раздаваться не будет
<jlewka> быстрее выходит у меня
<lark1n> а через Крусайдер?
<lark1n> с рут провами
<jlewka> что за крусайдер?
<lark1n> правами* :)
<jlewka> и зачем рут права для откртия папки?
<lark1n> Krusider
<lark1n> ой
<lark1n> Krusader
<lark1n> так правильно
<jlewka> не имею его
<lark1n> ну или в обычном режиме
<lark1n> это файловый менеджер
<lark1n> 2-х оконный
<korvin> jlewka: попробуй cd ./-folder
<jlewka> ну млин, в консоли удобнее)
<korvin> ну как-то так
<jlewka> j? gjkexbkjcm)
<jlewka> о получилось, спасибо)
<jlewka> совсем про точку забыл)
<lark1n> а мне не очень...
<jlewka> почему это же оч удобно?
<jlewka> если еще делать алиасы
<korvin> особенно когда шелл -- zsh
<jlewka> плюс возмодность использование ругулярок баше вместе с cd
<jlewka> ну , это уже на любителя)
<korvin> в zsh дополнение ввода удобней
<jlewka> а баш привычнее)
<korvin> и язык попродвинутей
<jlewka> хм...)
<lark1n> ой, я не настолько хорошо шарю...
<jlewka> ну щас экспортирую в окружение
<jlewka> заценю)
<korvin> правда его настраивать сложней
<korvin> свой конфиг я взял у знакомого и с тех пор его переношу из системы в систему
<jlewka> хм.. а я и баш то не настраивал..
<troubadour> беда
<troubadour> влюбился в Анну Чапман
<troubadour> как быть?
<lark1n> никак
<lark1n> как влюбился так и разлюбись :)
<troubadour> иногда представляю как мы с ней отбиваемся от отряда ниндзя
<troubadour> охохохо
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<inkvizitor68sl> это точно не #freebsd ?
<troubadour> не
<chemodan71> Добрый вечер. Подскажите пожалуйста список литературы по самостоятельному изучению Линукса.
<chemodan71> На данный момент есть книги "Linux для "чайников"" 2003г., книга Колесниченко "Ubuntu Linux. Краткое руководство пользователя" 2007г. и "Переход с Windows на Linux" 2005г.
<chemodan71> Подойдут ли эти книги для начального изучения Линукса?
<chemodan71> Хотелось бы изучить эту ОС поподробнее. Для начала узнать базовые настройки и методы использования, а позднее, если понравится/понадобится, использовать Линукс более профессионально.
<Nebulosa> chemodan71: на фортепьяно чтоли?
<troubadour> Ну не лапа ли? http://www.google.ru/imglanding?q=%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BD%D0%B0+%D1%87%D0%B0%D0%BF%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD+%D0%B6%D1%83%D1%80%D0%BD%D0%B0%D0%BB+%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BA%D1%81%D0%B8%D0%BC&um=1&hl=ru&sa=N&tbs=isch:1&tbnid=36AbT1w1DD-V5M:&imgrefurl=http://www.topbot.ru/post138064566/&imgurl=http://i2.a-r.me/gI_&zoom=1&w=1227&h=1577&iact=rc&ei=pXgbTf3yI8mg8QPq69D-Bg&oei=pXgbTf3yI8mg8QPq69D-Bg&esq=1&page=1&tbnh=169&tbnw=148&start=0&ndsp=21&ved=
<troubadour> 1t:429,r:13,s:0&biw=1280&bih=647
<Nebulosa> troubadour: что это?
<chemodan71> Nebulosa: не понял вопроса.
<Nebulosa> chemodan71: ну линукс на фортепьяно..
<troubadour> Чапман
<troubadour> люблю её
<Nebulosa> troubadour: читать умею, где эротика?
<chemodan71> Nebulosa: не знаю, о чём ты пишешь.
<troubadour> не смей так о ней говорить! :)
<inkvizitor68sl> chemodan71, убунтологию читай
<Nebulosa> chemodan71: жаль. а ведь о многом поговорить могли бы..
<inkvizitor68sl> а все твои - древность
<chemodan71>  inkvizitor68sl: уже перечитал.
<Nebulosa> troubadour: теток любишь?.. нуну..
<oni> есть способ одновременно кучу мп3 залить вконтакт?
<chemodan71> По сути вопроса кто-нибудь может ответить?
<Nebulosa> oni: wget + bash + magic
<oni> Nebulosa, это труЪ вей =\
<Nebulosa> универсальненько
<Nebulosa> а что неужели нету каккой то музыки уже во вконтактике?
<Nebulosa> там даже чампан есть
<oni> ну нейрофанк лью)
<Nebulosa> а может не надо?
<oni> для себя
<Nebulosa> порвёшь ещё вконтактик..
<oni> мой ковон сломался
<oni> а плеер охото иметь везде
<troubadour> Я решил. Напишу ей, предложу руку и сердце... и поженимся
<oni> где инет
<oni> =\
<Nebulosa> oni: дропбокс же
<Nebulosa> troubadour: а ты валокордин прими..
<troubadour> буду ей песни петь
<troubadour> луч солнца золотого
<oni> Nebulosa, блин точно
<oni> спасибо
<troubadour> Я думал, что уже не верю в любовь.
<troubadour> вместе станем выполнять секретные задания.
<troubadour> пошел писать стихи
<Ragnareg> пошел писать =)
<Nebulosa> пошл
<sharikoff>  п
<AndreX> главное чтоб ссылки такие сюда не кидал
<chemodan71> Попытка номер два: Добрый вечер. Подскажите пожалуйста список литературы по самостоятельному изучению Линукса.
<chemodan71> На данный момент есть книги "Linux для "чайников"" 2003г., книга Колесниченко "Ubuntu Linux. Краткое руководство пользователя" 2007г. и "Переход с Windows на Linux" 2005г.
<chemodan71> Подойдут ли эти книги для начального изучения Линукса?
<chemodan71> Хотелось бы изучить эту ОС поподробнее. Для начала узнать базовые настройки и методы использования, а позднее, если понравится/понадобится, использовать Линукс более профессионально.
<AndreX> для установки
<sid_old> !linux
<ubuntuhelp> Linux - это ядро операционной системы Ubuntu. Многие операционные системы используют ядро Linux. См. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_(ядро) и http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<sid_old> !book
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='book'
<Karloss> chemodan71,  для чайников литературу бы не советовал, ну если с интелектом боле менее все в порядке ))
<AndreX> ну да так то
<sid_old> chemodan71: !man
<sid_old> !man
<ubuntuhelp> man (от англ. manual — руководство) — команда Unix, предназначенная для форматирования и вывода справочных страниц. См. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Man_(%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B4%D0%B0_Unix)
<chemodan71> Karloss: ясно. А что можно почитать? http://ubuntu.ru/ и http://www.ubuntologia.ru/ уже читал.
<sid_old> и книг не надо, все есть в интерете
<chemodan71> Английский язык для меня чужой...
<Karloss> chemodan71, ну справочник по командам это точно на первое время под рукой иметь
<Sergey_IT> О, учи язык
<chemodan71> Читать люблю с листа.
<Sergey_IT> 1000 слов достаточно
<Sergey_IT> chemodan71: +1
<sharikoff> всем прив
<AndreX> ку
<sharikoff> наконец то я разгреб все дела..
<chemodan71> Karloss: справочник по командам тоже есть.
<sid_old> читай форум там все есть www.forum.ubuntu.ru
<Sergey_IT> sharikoff, оптимист! ;)
<Karloss> chemodan71, посмотри книги типа Linux - полное руководство, что ли, посвежее год только, и чтоб потолше была, листов на 700-800 =))
<Sergey_IT> chemodan71, изучай системное программирование
<Karloss> chemodan71, f вообще бабу себе найди, и трахай ее, книги на пенсии читать будеш =))
<Karloss> шучу
<AndreX> чёрный юмор какойто
<chemodan71>  Karloss, Sergey_IT, спасибо за информацию. Направление ясно.
<Karloss> AndreX, настроение ни к черту, сори
<xubuntu> как установить пакет с игрой tar.bz2?
<Karloss> chemodan71, вообще профессионально Linux изучать без знаний английского не получиться я думаю Sergey_IT прав
<Sergey_IT> xubuntu, распаковать и прочитать как устанавливать
<chemodan71> Karloss: я уже понял.
<Sergey_IT> chemodan71, а в школе какой язык был?
<AndreX> !gcc
<ubuntuhelp> Как компилировать? Инфа сдесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/programs_installation и на анг. тут https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware ps: !compile
<Sergey_IT> AndreX, чего народ пугаешь? )
<chemodan71>  Sergey_IT: немецкий, 24 года назад...
<Karloss> chemodan71, тебе 40  чтоли?
<chemodan71> Да, в марте стукнет.
<jlewka> chemodan71, http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/2419365/ хорошая книжка
<Sergey_IT> chemodan71, в английском 40% немецких слов )
<Karloss> chemodan71,  ты извени тогда за БАБУ и ПЕНЗИЮ =))
<chemodan71>  Sergey_IT: некоторые совпадения подмечал в процессе использования компа.
<chemodan71> Karloss: нормально всё.
<Sergey_IT> chemodan71, важно начать (первое - не русифицировать ОС)
<Karloss> Sergey_IT, не путай человека =)))
<Karloss> он только начинает изучать а ты сразу не руссифицируй =))
<chemodan71> jlewka: спасибо за книгу.
<jlewka> да нз
<Sergey_IT> Karloss, а что тут такого - сам начинал не зная аглицкого, и ничего - освоился
<chemodan71> Sergey_IT: сложновато пока для меня будет не русифицировать...
<Sergey_IT> Karloss, правда описание ОС классное было )
<Karloss> я вот тоже английский на уровне "пресс ани кей" знаю только, на Linux сейчас много русской документации, книг
<chemodan71> В общем мне всё понятно по моим вопросам. Всем спасибо за помощь.
<Karloss> chemodan71, еще http://www.opennet.ru/ - там много чего вкусного
<Sergey_IT> Karloss, к сожалению, документации много, а вот примеров недостаточно - по примерам изучается на порядок быстрее
<jlewka> Sergey_IT, примеры чего именно?
<chemodan71>  Karloss: благодарю. ссылка на этот ресурс уже есть.
<Sergey_IT> jlewka, да в разных областях - но форумы спасают )
<jlewka> угу, форуму + вики, примеров не мало мне кажется..
<jlewka> )
<Karloss> блогов тоже не мало кстати развелось
<Karloss> гугель самый kexisq помошник
<Karloss> *лучший
<Sergey_IT> jlewka, так это искать надо, а вот когда по тексту вставки - это классно
<jlewka> ну хз, сложно это представить, ведь задачи уникальны могут быть, плюс разные сборки ядра могут быть и все такое...
<Sergey_IT> jlewka, некоторые вещи вообще можно ведь не описывать, а просто привести пример - в программировании это часто используется
<sharikoff> !down
<ubuntuhelp> проверь лежит ли сайт http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<jlewka> ping http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<jlewka> !ping http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<jlewka> !bot
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор, используйте !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<jlewka> !search nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Found: nouveau, tvout, ubotu, help, twinview, aiglx, binarydriver, bot, nonxgl, nvidia-nouveau
<Savinslij> Всем привет.
<AndreX> ну привет
<Savinslij> Помогите пожалуйста. Решил освоить скрипты. Делаю всё по методе. Текст вродь рабочий должен быть. Консоль ругается. Говорит отказано в доступе. Хотя за root вошёл
<AndreX> какие
<jlewka> Savinslij, права на запуск дал?
<jlewka> и выйди из под рута
<Savinslij> kelvin@Kelvin-Laptop:/media/Учёба/123$ ./myscript.sh
<Savinslij> bash: ./myscript.sh: Отказано в доступе
<TheThing> и прекрати писать скрипты перед Новым годом
<TheThing> на выполнение есть права? )
<Savinslij> :))) Ну надо мозг забить инфой. Итак перед сессией до 5 свободен :(
<jlewka> Savinslij, там запятая лишняя в пятой стрчоку 3 столбца
<Savinslij> сперва прописал chmod u+x myscript.sh
<Savinslij> вроде всё дал.
<jlewka> права давал пот рутом?
<Savinslij> да
<AndreX> ну вот
<Savinslij> код скрипта
<Savinslij> #!/bin/bash
<Savinslij> if [ $mystring = 2 ] ; then
<Savinslij> echo "The variable 2"
<Savinslij> fi
<jlewka> сделай
<Savinslij> не под рутом нада права давать? Просто отказывает в доступе при попытке запуска и под рутом и не под ним
<jlewka> chown kelvin:kelvin
<jlewka> выйди из рута
<jlewka> cp myscript.sh ~/ && ./myscript.sh
<Savinslij> пробовал cp myscript.sh /usr/local/bin
<jlewka> зачем?)
<Savinslij> та же херь. Ну там конечно писал просто коммандой
<jlewka> не засоряй комп
<Savinslij> myscript.sh
<jlewka> кидай в хомяк
<Savinslij> да я удалил потом :)
<jlewka> ls -l myscript.sh
<jlewka> и что за переменная mysctring ?
<Savinslij> Ну я туда в консоли сперва присваиваю значение
<jlewka> а если в скрипте выдать значение?
<Savinslij> Просто я в шоке от того, что делаю всё по книжке, а он выёжывается
<Savinslij> В скрипте присвоить? Сейчас попробую. Но ведь так же должен работать.
<jlewka> ну так не без причны
<Sergey_IT> в книжках багов хватает
<jlewka> покажи права файла?
<Savinslij> -rw------- 1 kelvin kelvin 66 2010-12-29 21:29 myscript.sh
<jlewka> chmod +x myscript.sh
<Savinslij> та же фигня
<jlewka> прова покажи)
<jlewka> права
<Savinslij> Подскажи пожалуйста комманду. :( Забыл...
<jlewka> ls -l
<jlewka> ls -l myscript.sh
<Savinslij> А :) Ну так я скидывал
<jlewka> еще раз
<Savinslij> -rw-------
<jlewka> chmod делал?
<Savinslij> да
<jlewka> ну покажи еще раз
<jlewka> потому нету прва на выполнение
<Savinslij> chmod u+x делал
<jlewka> млин
<Savinslij> И то же самое
<jlewka> chmod +x myscript.sh & ls -l muscript.sh
<jlewka> ток
<jlewka> && а не &
<Savinslij> root@Kelvin-Laptop:/media/Учёба/123# chmod u+x myscript.sh
<Savinslij> root@Kelvin-Laptop:/media/Учёба/123# ls -l myscript.sh
<Savinslij> -rw------- 1 kelvin kelvin 66 2010-12-29 21:29 myscript.sh
<Savinslij> Попробовал за рута сделать
<Savinslij> один чёрт...
<jlewka> да не трогай ты рута
<jlewka> ты не ставил флаги на неизменяемость?
<jlewka> cat myscript.sh > new && chmod +x new && ls -l new && ./new
<Savinslij> kelvin@Kelvin-Laptop:/media/Учёба/123$ chmod u+x myscript.sh
<Savinslij> kelvin@Kelvin-Laptop:/media/Учёба/123$ ls -l myscript.sh
<Savinslij> -rw------- 1 kelvin kelvin 66 2010-12-29 21:29 myscript.sh
<jlewka> vkby
<jlewka> млин
<jlewka> зайди в хомяка
<AndreX> а не проще текст файла скопировать в новый .sh файл и дать права на исполнение
<jlewka> я ему это уже сказал
<jlewka> в хомяка скрипт скопировал?
<Savinslij> kelvin@Kelvin-Laptop:/media/Учёба/123$ cat myscript.sh > new && chmod +x new && ls -l new && ./new
<Savinslij> -rw------- 1 kelvin kelvin 66 2010-12-29 21:58 new
<Savinslij> bash: ./new: Отказано в доступе
<jlewka> в хомяка скопируй скрипт
<jlewka> и там мучай
<Savinslij> Это как в хомяка?
<jlewka> ~
<jlewka> домашняя дир.
<Savinslij> :) Понял
<Savinslij> сейчас коперну
<Savinslij> Скинул
<Savinslij> но тоже отказывает в доступе
<jlewka> chmod +x сделай вначале
<jlewka> на тот что в дом дириктории
<Savinslij> :) Права изменились
<odigem> кая есь нармальная РОДНАЯ стратежка на никсах?
<Savinslij> -rwx--x--x
<AndreX> угу
<Sergey_IT> поднять что-нубудь экзотическое на компе
<odigem> павлина?
<AndreX> inferno
<Sergey_IT> odigem, ну это на вкус )
<Savinslij> ./myscript.sh: строка 3: [: =: ожидается использование унарного оператора
<Savinslij> Что за ошибка такая?? :(
<jlewka> if [ $mystring = 2 ] ; then тут ошибка
<Savinslij> Ну это то я понял
<Savinslij> В чём ошибка. Верно ведь вроде всё
<Sergey_IT> переменная неопределена, не ?
 * odigem нужно найти простую игрушку занять часок времени
<odigem> jlewka: мб нада $mystring == 2?
<Lynk> народ хочу соединить в локалку ПК и нетбук, каким образом это сделать и настроить а то по форуму и гуглу только для состыкования с виндой
<Savinslij> тоже не катит
<jlewka> это не C++
<Savinslij> вот и я о том же
<odigem> jlewka: какая разница?
<odigem> везде так
<jlewka> odigem, между bash и C++ ?
<Savinslij> #!/bin/bash
<Savinslij> c=2
<Savinslij> if [ $abc = $c ]
<Savinslij> then
<Savinslij> echo "The variable 2"
<Savinslij> fi
<Savinslij> Подправил код. Один фиг
<jlewka> не копируй сюда
<odigem> фигня какаята
<jlewka> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<jlewka> вообще у баша свои операторы сравнивания
<AndreX> lynk, по вафле
<jlewka> для текста как минимум, а вот насчет чисел не помню
<odigem> паходу он один уникал
<Lynk> AndreX: нет на пк вафли ток на нетбуке, а посредством проводов через сетевуху никак?
<Savinslij> А вот если в самом скрипте присвоить значение сравниваемой переменной то всё работает :)
<jlewka> круть)
<Offoffoff> Lynk: купить свитч
<Offoffoff> Lynk: и не парить себе моск.
<Lynk> Offoffoff: нет на свитч на данный момент денег
<Savinslij> а как передать в скрипт переменную?
<Offoffoff> Lynk: взять у друга
<Lynk> Offoffoff: скажем так нет друзей так как на данный момент в др городе
<jlewka> Savinslij, а теперь $abc замени на $SHELL и сравнивай таким же образом с "/bin/bash"
<Offoffoff> Lynk: украсть же
<jlewka> " обязательны)
<Savinslij> $SHELL = 2? так?
<jlewka> нет
<jlewka> просто $SHELL
<jlewka> не надо ему значиений присваивать
<Savinslij> Нет. Это я сравниваю
<Savinslij> if [ $SHELL = 2 ]
<jlewka> ты будешь брать его из окружения
<jlewka> не с двум
<Savinslij> Но так он вообще ничего не выполняет
<jlewka> а с "/bin/bash"
<Ragnareg> ку
<Lynk> Offoffoff: смешно
<jlewka> if [ "$SHELL" = "/bin/bash" ]
<jlewka> !shell
<ubuntuhelp> командная строка является очень мощным инструментом. Гид: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B0 а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jlewka> !$shell
<Savinslij> если с ! то вообще не работает. А если без - то ложные срабатывания
<Savinslij> В любом случае делает echo
<jlewka> нечего не мложные)
<jlewka> все правильно)
<Offoffoff> Savinslij: ыыы.... у тебя компьютер обрёл интеллект?
<Savinslij> :)
<Offoffoff> Savinslij: уже сам принимает решение, об изменении переменной?
<Offoffoff> круто.
<jlewka> прост, проверка как у тебя работа с окружением, раз работает, то значит ты что то не прально присваивал)
<Savinslij> Ну вот к примеру. Я делаю переменную abc=2 а затем запускаю скрипт
<Offoffoff> ыыыы
<Offoffoff> $1
<Offoffoff> вот так передавай
<Offoffoff> параметрами в этому скрипту
<jlewka> не...
<jlewka> он через окружение хочет)
<Offoffoff> а нафик
<Offoffoff> какая разница
<jlewka> в книжке написано)
<Offoffoff> ух извращенцы
<Savinslij> Я в окружении присваиваю abc=2. Скрипт делает проверку и говорит мне чё нить
<Savinslij> В скрипте было $abc Не работало
<jlewka> а кто сказал что abc=2 должно работать?)
<odigem> пацаны шо за зверь Zyxel P-660DRT3?
<jlewka> вот если сделать abc=2 && echo $abc
<jlewka> то да
<jlewka> но в скрипт это не передасться
<Sergey_IT> odigem, кусается?
<Savinslij> ну да
<jlewka> все прально работает
<jlewka> или в книжке написан бред, либо не актуально, либо ты чего не понял)
<jlewka> точнее, не правильно понял
<odigem> Sergey_IT: да не койта вася сказал че он лучше работает чем 2500U
<odigem> вот мне интересно действительно ли так
<Savinslij> у них тут присвоение мутное сперва. MYSTRING=abc
<Sergey_IT> odigem, лучшее - враг хорошего
<odigem> Sergey_IT: непонял
<Savinslij> а в if сравнивают $MYSTRING = abc
<jlewka> все верно?
<jlewka> !
<Savinslij> Так что значит тогда это??
<Sergey_IT> odigem, зачастую выбор - это лотерея - как повезет, несмотря на советы
<odigem> Sergey_IT: ну ето да
<jlewka> переменная получила значения, поесле чего в условии проверяется, а не равно ли оно abc
<odigem> тока он сцуко стоит как 2 2500U :D
<Savinslij> я вот только не понимаю... Сперва MYSTRING присваиваем abc. А потом на равенство проверяем. Что за бред???
<Savinslij> Оно же всегда будет равно.
<Sergey_IT> odigem так тебе решать ;)
<jlewka> Savinslij, ну как бы это пример того как работает if
<odigem> Sergey_IT: а че решать оставлю етот
<odigem> заберу второй с ремонта поиздеваюсь с ним , мош работать лучше будет
<odigem> на неоригинальных прошивках
<odigem> или еще чем
<Sergey_IT> odigem, я с адсл не работал
<xubuntu> как скомпилировать игру из инструкции я понял только что её надо типа скомпилировать
<odigem> cd /папка с игрой
<odigem> make
<xubuntu> make потом писать
<Sergey_IT> а ./configure?
<xubuntu> че то вы меня запутали
<xubuntu> можно по порядку?
<edgbla> ну сначала ./configure или cmake .
<edgbla> смотря система сборки какая
<Sergey_IT> xubuntu, а там файла с описанием типа инстол нету?
 * odigem поставил вместо spring който springlobby
<odigem> где взять етот спринг, его че в пакетах нет?
<odigem> афтары убейтесь ап столб , можна было над названием хоть немного пофантазировать
<xubuntu> Sergey_IT, есть
<odigem> xubuntu: вот сиди и читай :/
<Sergey_IT> xubuntu, а там разве не написано, как сделать?
<xubuntu> Sergey_IT, с английским не очень
<Sergey_IT> xubuntu, команды от языка не зависят
<Lynk> народ как посмотреть IP компа? нужно для соединения в локалку
<xubuntu> Sergey_IT, проще когда по русски объясняют
<odigem> xubuntu: ЧИТАЙ МАНУАЛ
<odigem> доступно обьяснил?
<Savinslij> Спасибо всем
<odigem> заметь  по русски
<GeLic> здрасте
<odigem> GeLic: Ы
<Lynk> люди? ответьте))
<Sergey_IT> xubuntu, я сейчас возьму описание от другого пакета и напишу тебе - учитаешься, но ничего не поставишь
<xubuntu> Sergey_IT, почему
<Sergey_IT> xubuntu, потому что разные языки, программы и т.п. есть для сборки/установки программ
<Offoffoff1> Lynk: ifconfig
<Offoffoff1> Lynk: или зайди в Система/Администрирование/Сетевые инструменты
<Lynk> Offoffoff1: эт я сделал а где именно там показывается IP самой машины?
<GeLic> odigem:  что за springlobby ставил?
<Offoffoff1> Lynk: ээм?
<odigem> незнаю
<Offoffoff1> Lynk: сразу
<Offoffoff1> Lynk: в начале
<Sergey_IT> Lynk, nmap -v -sP 192.168.0.0/24 | grep Up
<odigem> поставил тот  в чем было слово спринг
<Lynk> Offoffoff1: Sergey_IT спс народ))
<GeLic> их там ах 4 со словом springlobby и всё игры
<odigem> ето  одна болшая КОКАШКА
<odigem> а то все ее файлы
 * Offoffoff1 собирает свой собственный дистр.... Offoffoffuntu
<only_you> гг
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<Sergey_IT> Offoffoff1, подарок на НГ?
 * Offoffoff1 познал легкость UCK
<Offoffoff1> Sergey_IT: ыыыы... да. Вроде того. Как догадался?
<Sergey_IT> Offoffoff1, телепатия - великая сила )))
<Offoffoff1> Вообще делать кастомизированные дистры - тема удобная. Не надо парить моск про дополнительные репы, про дополнительный софт
<Sergey_IT> Offoffoff1, ну если надо, то да! )
<Offoffoff1> плюс свое оформление можно накатить
<MadWann> Народ как обезвредить связку ключей чтоб не вылизала при старте убунты вечно...
<Offoffoff1> MadWann: сделать одинаковый пароль с UbuntuOne или сделать вход по логину, а не автоматом
<Offoffoff1> Удалить UbuntuOne
<odigem> чем  распаковать архив в каком файлы на русском?
<odigem> ну хотя мб и не на русском но 18 ‘â «ì­ëå ª®«¥á “ªà ¨­áª¨¥ ¯à®áâ®àë
<odigem> у меня завелся полтергейст
<Sergey_IT> odigem, про кодровку имен в архивах на форуме нама была
<Sergey_IT> тема*
<odigem> я унраром открыл
<odigem> а полтергейст в другом
<odigem> у меня появляюца какието непонятные монтированые образы
<GeLic> делись полтергейстом
<odigem> как только на них заходиш оно кричит ошибку и хоп его уже нет
<Sergey_IT> только его нам и не хватает
<odigem> :D
<GeLic> твой жёсткий диск проклят и материна согрешила, зови батюшку
<Sergey_IT> батюшка не придет - шамана зови
<himik> шаман не поможет
<GeLic> и обоину с крестом чудотворящим поставь
<Sergey_IT> а батюшка сбежит когда кучу 666 увидит
<|SoaD|> çäîðîâî
<ubuntuhelp> |SoaD|! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<SoaD> как то таК?
<Sergey_IT> здОрово
<SoaD> я тут подумал
<Sergey_IT> думать никогда не вредно )
<SoaD> подумал попробовать
<SoaD> вот качаю
<SoaD> сижу
<SoaD> помогать будете?
<SoaD> осваивать это чудо
<[v-8]_jupiter> Какой самый вменяемый клиент vnc и rdp под X есть? Кроме встроенного убунтовского?
<Sergey_IT> наливай, чего качаешь
<SoaD> 10.10 убу
<SoaD> я ж сам то не пью
<Sergey_IT> SoaD: а с чего сидишь?
<SoaD> сижу с 7
<SoaD> =-(
<Sergey_IT> SoaD, сотри бяку
<Sergey_IT> SoaD, а что за комп? Бук?
<SoaD> комп
<SoaD> атлон 64 х2, 8800гт
<Sergey_IT> а дисков сколько?
<SoaD> одно
<SoaD> накопительное устройство
<Sergey_IT> мало
<SoaD> почему?
<SoaD> сколько надо?
<sharikoff> 64 терабайта
<SoaD> не в количетве дело, а в  объеме
<Sergey_IT> разные ОС лучше на разные диски ставить вместе с загрузчиком
<sharikoff> в рейде
<sharikoff> =)
<Sergey_IT> головной боли меньше
<SoaD> Sergey_IT: дык я пока на виртульную машину поставлю
<SoaD> а там посмоотрим как поедет
<Sergey_IT> это не тру вэй
<GeLic> что бы было меньше головной боли надо иметь одну ос
<SoaD> или вообще не иметь
<Sergey_IT> ото идеальный случай
<SoaD> тема курсовой "Защита БД в семействе ОС Линукс"
<SoaD> ого-го
<GeLic> сам в шоке?
<Sergey_IT> ставь генту
<SoaD> поччему?
<SoaD> аргументы?
<SoaD> каковы
<Sergey_IT> заодно глубоко систему изучишь
<GeLic> пока установишь
<SoaD> я ж  сам-то не пью
<Sergey_IT> так мы тоже )
<GeLic> пока будешь ставить генту и курить бросишь
<Sergey_IT> SoaD, ставь 10.04 - стабильнее
<SoaD> ого
<GeLic> в покер некто поиграть не хочет?
<Taurendil> где
<GeLic> там игруха в репах есть
<Taurendil> как наз
<GeLic> pokerTH
<Taurendil> и как он?)
<Taurendil> на что похоже
<sonorus> доброй ночи
<sonorus> компилю приложение, оно требует библиотеку libsdl, библиотеку я поставил а где взять хедеры а в частности SDL_mixer.h не знаю
<sonorus> гугл результатов не дал
<sonorus> где искать?
<Sergey_IT> sonorus, найди с постфиксом *-dev
<sonorus> нашел
<sonorus> и установил
<sonorus> дальше что?
<Sergey_IT> компилить
<sonorus> не компилица
<sonorus> пишет не найдет файл
<Sergey_IT> какой?
<sonorus> SDL_mixer.h
<sonorus> куда он исходники пихает по умолчанию?
<Sergey_IT> пакет libsdl-mixer1.2-dev должен положить куда положено)
<sonorus> а куда положено?
<sonorus> я его тоже поставил
<Sergey_IT> /usr/include... обычно
<Eagle-XK> привет всем
<GeLic> привет
<Eagle-XK> о, я хоть с кодировкой не напартачил :)
<Eagle-XK> я так понял, кубунтологи тут тоже сидят? :)
<Taurendil> GeLic, поставил этот покер, нормальный, ток к серверу не конектица
<GeLic> Taurendil: жаль я хотел онлайн рубануть
<Taurendil> ща полажу в настройках
<GeLic> Taurendil: правда там ии тупой до беспредела
<Taurendil> я покерстарс и фулт тилт юзаю
<Taurendil> не, не конектит
<GeLic> Taurendil: мне как то всё лень на покерстарс зайти
<Taurendil> зря)
<Sergey_IT> играть в карты надо с живыми людьми - это психология
<GeLic> а там они живые
<GeLic> в смысле на покерстарс
<Sergey_IT> так надо видеть и общаться )
<Eagle-XK> в покер играть нужно с людьми - факт
<sonorus> Sergey_IT: спасибо, подключил и он нашел
<Sergey_IT> не за что
<GeLic> ну за неимением живых (( , в дневную смену на раб иногда играем, а по ночам я один дежурю
<Eagle-XK> но я могу себе позволить в гамблере посидеть расписать пульку в преф :)
<Eagle-XK> если кто не в курсе - клиент живёт здесь: http://www.gambler.ru/download/
<Eagle-XK> кстати, кто-то не подскажит жирный крупный репозитарий, где можно найти побольше софта для убутны? вон, к примеру, double commander хотел се поставить - ан нет его в официальном репе...
<Sergey_IT> Eagle-XK, так он нестабилен - вета еще. На форуме глянь
<Sergey_IT> Eagle-XK, а вообще по тематике искать надо, не все в репах есть
<Eagle-XK> Sergey_IT: ну да, согласен. гре софт искать я знаю - на то и гугл есть :) как бы с виндой привык уже к этому делу :) просто понравился подход линуксов к этому вопросы - в репах куча софта живёт, и это несомненно здорово, и особо понравились restricted extras - в в
<Hravn> Народ. Драсте. Вопрос может быть и нубаский, но может ли из-за установки обновлений на Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS полететь GRUB с ошибкой error: device not found?
<Sergey_IT> Hravn, всякое бывает (
<Hravn> просто это жесть. установил сегодня и после перезапуска все накрылось. хорошо хоть Live USB сделал. Как итог получил люлей от отца, за успешно упавшую систему)
<Sergey_IT> Eagle-XK невозможно все проги в виде пакетов собирать для всех дистрибутивов, но всегда есть возможность собрать из сорсов
<Eagle-XK> Sergey_IT: согласен, но .deb и .rpm наиболее распространённые. к тому же для дебиана есть alien, хоть не уверен, что он всегда спасает )))
<Sergey_IT> Hravn, так может вин запускалась в промежутке?
<Hravn> Sergey_IT, это врядли ибо загрузчик (ни форточный, ни гроб) не включался. Теперь немного побаиваюсь запускать систему.
<Eagle-XK> Hravn: но винт-то хоть живой?
<sonorus> LIBS += -lSDL -lSDL_Mixer   префикс l остачает статическую линковку ?
<sonorus> какой префикс для динамической?
<DarthWantuz> -l от library
<DarthWantuz> говорит юзать такую либу
<Hravn> Жив. собсна задумываюсь о покупке USB-HDD и туда линух.
<DarthWantuz> для статической надо писать -static (вроде бы)
<sonorus> мне пишет :: error: cannot find -lSDL_Mixer   хотя библиотеки в папке /usr/lib есть
<sonorus> почему?
<sonorus> ммм
<DarthWantuz> libSDL_Mixer.so есть?
<Eagle-XK> Hravn: ммм.... я для себя отказался от такой идеи, когда выбирал что прикупить в виде внешнего носителя: винты не всегда есть возможность хорошо запитать. придётся скорее всего с задней стенки корпуса на 2 юсб разъёма... хотя если не использовать еÐ
<Sergey_IT> sonorus, может lSDL_mixer
<Eagle-XK> Hravn: я всё-таки остановился на 32-гиговой флехе Kingston DataTraveler 150 - скоростные параметры 15/32 Мб/сек
<Sergey_IT> Eagle-XK, у тебя бук?
<sonorus> <Sergey_IT> точно
<Eagle-XK> Sergey_IT: и дук, и деск, и нетбук... много девайсов
<sonorus> странно авто р который выкладывал ошибся
<Eagle-XK> Sergey_IT: *ноутбук
<Sergey_IT> Eagle-XK, лучше на отдельный нормальный hdd
<Eagle-XK> Sergey_IT: ну да, тогда его запитывать нужно от 220 через БП
<Hravn> а мне вариант с флехой понравился
<Sergey_IT> Eagle-XK, зачем? Саташный - в корпус
<Eagle-XK> Sergey_IT: нет, мне проще - у меня просто на ноуте установлено :) он сам по себе портабельный :) но и на флехе тоже есть лина, но уже как портативная версия, совсем ни разу не основная
<DarthWantuz> у меня есть внешний хард, он работает от одного USB или FireWire, всё ок
<Eagle-XK> тут зависит от харда и электроники модуля подключения, а также от длинны шнура (в коопусе и внешнего подключения к электронике переходника)
<Eagle-XK> DarthWantuz: как бы не угадаешь: как-то напоролся на то, что винт принципиально не включается. ноут, 2 питания. просто не тянет. подключил доп. питание от 220 - всё заработало
<DarthWantuz> у меня что от ноута, что от кома без 220 работает
<edgbla> ох ты, r-studio под линух вышла
<Hravn> хм... это гдеж такие чудеса? (я про подключение к питанию)
<Eagle-XK> DarthWantuz: на морде тоже могут быть проблемы - что не тянет, потомпу что длинна провода внутри компа тоже учитывается
<edgbla> 80 баксов
<DarthWantuz> :3
<Eagle-XK> Hravn: да вот была какая-то моделька ноута, уже точно не помню. туда IDE 40-ку пытались подключить. как ни странно - не завёлся...
<Eagle-XK> Hravn: ласпочкой блымал, устройство определялось, но как неизвестное USB...
<Eagle-XK> Hravn: *лампочкой
<Hravn> хех. прикольная вещица
<Eagle-XK> ну, всяко бывает... вот потому я к юсб-винтам придирчив, возможно излишне, но танцы с бубнами переживал, так что уже в курсе, как оно бывает...
<Eagle-XK> ладненько, всем добрых ночей, потопаю на боковую :)
 * Eagle-XK zzZ....
<Hravn> дауай) удачи) спасибо за совет
 * Sergey_IT усб имеет только двд, остальное на нормальных дисках (на каждом по одной ОСи, кроме нетбука)
#ubuntu-ru 2010-12-30
<xavke> d
<xavke> тест
<ubuntuhelp> xavke, Fail!
<eiri> тест
<ubuntuhelp> eiri, Есть контакт.
<eiri> скажите, а есть для убунты какой нибудь менеджер пакетов, ну чтобы что-то собрать можно было из исходников
<eiri> а то постоянно куча чего то не находится
<eiri> тест
<ubuntuhelp> eiri, Fail!
<eiri>  /msg NickServ identify kilokilo90990
<eiri> тест
<ubuntuhelp> eiri, Понг.
<eiri> тест
<ubuntuhelp> eiri, Понг.
<crtv> фывыввфвф
<crtv> народ, как зарегистрироваться в чате?
<vd-23> Всем привет
<sharikoff> q
<fghd> hi all
<ErmaK> Народ ! вы тут ?
<sharikoff> тут
<ErmaK> Дупальщики есть ?
<ErmaK> drupal )
<sharikoff> одни убунтоиды тут
<sharikoff> друпальщиков вордпресщиков джумлщиков нету
<ErmaK> ты не прав, я не просто так пришел не по теме, смтря все видео уроки, я наблюдал что их проводят одни убунтоводы
<ErmaK> я думаю ждумальщики, сидят на виндоус каналах ) если таковые вообще есть
<ErmaK> ну а вордпресс, я думаю там вообще не нужно знаний )
<ErmaK> ДА ! 30 число декабря, 8 утра ! я ищу способ или совет, как же преобразовать ноды в реал урл ))) и мне это нравиться ! )))
<AndreX> это ж, сколько нервов надо каждому обьяснять
<ErmaK> чего ?
<ErmaK> почему нервово ?
<ErmaK> человеку свойственно делать то, что ему нравиться..
<ErmaK> если тебе это не нравиться, зачем ты это делаешь ?:)
<Offoffoff> ErmaK: permalink
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: ну елы палы.. http://www.ubuntology.ru/2010/12/blog-post.html  Убунтологи! А не убунтоиды. Убунтоиды - это дистрибутивы на базе Ubuntu.
<sharikoff> =))
<Nebulosa> Offoffoff: я три раза прочитал, ничего не понял..
<Offoffoff> Nebulosa: ну отредактируй же.
<Offoffoff> Nebulosa: чтобы было понятно.
<Nebulosa> там ошибки есть..
<Nebulosa> их поправить могу, но суть мне всё равно не ясна
<sharikoff> http://exler.ru/blog/upload/Image/sherem.jpg
<Black1980> Вем провет
<chravn> приветствую.
<romansyroezhkin> chravn: добрый, и с наступающими
<sharikoff> q
<chravn> сквид запущен но 3128 порт не активен вчём проблема может быть?
<Offoffoff> chravn: iptables?
<aleksdem> sudo netstat -antpu| grep squid можно?
<chravn> не туплю чёт.
<chravn>  всё сос квидом нормально.
<Acid1986> Всем ку!
<AndreX> привет
<chravn> ку
<Acid1986> люди подскажите как скрипт поставить на исполнения?
<Offoffoff> Acid1986: chmod +x имяскрипта
<Acid1986> ага спс попробую, а путь до него нужно ведь писать?
<Offoffoff> можешь написать
<Offoffoff> если он дальше твоей pwd
<aleksdem> в свойствах файла в nautilus так же можно указать это
<Offoffoff> Acid1986: собственно, да ^
<Acid1986> спс щас буду пытаться
<Acid1986> ну вот спс а как понять что все правильно прошло, этот скрипт относится к анимировнным обоям .
<Offoffoff> ls -la
<lustiger_igel> кто пользовался 10.10, скажите, там pulse как работает - лучше, чем раньше? а то у меня в 10.04 все время конфликтовал с flash-плеером
<Offoffoff> появился x?
<Offoffoff> Acid1986: а вообще поставь mc
<Offoffoff> Acid1986: там проще с правами и сразу видно
<Acid1986> Offoffoff: а что за mc?
<Offoffoff> lustiger_igel: все прекрасно работает. и в 10.04 тоже
<aleksdem> midnight commader, аналог norton commander
<Acid1986> так поищу
<lustiger_igel> Offoffoff: после того, как посмотришь видео через браузер, звук в системе пропадал
<Acid1986> ладно а другой вопрос, а как видео приминить к обоям? в инструкции написано что правой кнопкой по видео файлу найти кнопку скрип, но там ее нет:)
<Offoffoff> lustiger_igel: ну так настраивай flash
<lustiger_igel> как?
<Offoffoff> Acid1986: значит, ты что-то не так сделла
<Offoffoff> lustiger_igel: ну правой кнопой по флешу - и настраивай
<chravn> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth1 -p tcp -m multiport --dport 80,8080,443 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128  всё равно порты на сквид не заворачиваются где ошибся?
<Acid1986> если что не так то это только скрипт чертов я не могу понять установлен он или нет:(
<Acid1986> а ставить mc или mc-dbg
<Black1980> mc, mc-dbg пакет для разработчика
<Acid1986> спс:)
<Acid1986> извините за очень глупый вопрос, а куда он установился mc?
<Offoffoff> Acid1986: в систему же ж
<aleksdem> в систему.
<aleksdem> просто набири в консоли mc
<aleksdem> набери
<Acid1986> ой спс сори за тупость:)
<Galaxy2000> Привет  всем
<Acid1986> ку!
<Galaxy2000> это , есть же в гноме режим reduced_resources
<Galaxy2000> так вот , когда передвигаешь окна вместо содержимого окна показывается решётка
<Galaxy2000> как сделать чтобы не решетка ,а просто периметр окна показывался
<Galaxy2000> ?
<Galaxy2000> мож кто сталкивался
<SergeyIT> Galaxy2000, ты попал, где прокололся? Суши сухари! )
<Galaxy2000> =)
<Galaxy2000> подозреваю это X server
<Galaxy2000> где то в его настройках
<Galaxy2000> эта решотка меня напрягает
<Galaxy2000> как вид из камеры
<SergeyIT> Galaxy2000, зато ресурсов меньше ;)
<Galaxy2000> Серж ! мб ты знаешь ?
<SergeyIT> Galaxy2000, неа
<skai> !enter | Galaxy2000
<ubuntuhelp> Galaxy2000: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<SergeyIT> Galaxy2000, как понимаю - это отрисовка фона, которая тоже ресурсов требует
<Galaxy2000> не это не отрисовка
<Galaxy2000> просто вместо решетки чтобы по периметру линии были
<SergeyIT> Galaxy2000, верни всё взад
<Galaxy2000> подставляй =)
<SergeyIT> ))
<SergeyIT> экономия нужна разумная. Или машинка слабая? Тогда другой дистр, не?
<Galaxy2000> да все нормально
<Galaxy2000> машинка тянет , но хочется большей производительности
<Galaxy2000> поэтому включил reduced
<SergeyIT> Galaxy2000, а компиз включен?
<sharikoff> skai: q
<skai> sharikoff: ыпч
<ErmaK> 3425 ек
<ErmaK> SergeyIT добрый день
<ErmaK> с наступающим )
<SergeyIT> Взаимно )
<Offoffoff> Galaxy2000: лучше компиз включил бы. Он ускоряет работу.
<TheThing> Так. Человеки, откуда мог взяться "ALSA plugin [Chromium Browser]" в микшере? Обнаружился на работе, там звук в браузере регулируется с мультимедиа кнопок клавы, дома - нет, посколько микшер вообще не видит браузер как источник звука.
<Galaxy2000> не компиз не включен
<L0Lman> здраствуйте.
<L0Lman> кто активно пользуетса скайпом? надо посоветоватса
<TheThing> только пассивно
<L0Lman> на сколько пассивно ?)
<TheThing> совсем пассивно :)
<|^DEMOSS^|> sharikoff:
<sharikoff> q
<|^DEMOSS^|> http://demoss-line.ru/files/vBulletin4.0.3.zip  ня )
<|^DEMOSS^|> sharikoff: http://demoss-line.ru/files/vBulletin4.0.3.zip  во, дозалилось - там с русиком и всем прочим
<sharikoff> ок
<sharikoff> спс
<|^DEMOSS^|> если ты начал скачивать до того как я написал второе сообщение - перекачай
<|^DEMOSS^|> =)
<Eagle-XK> всех с бодрым утром обеда! :)
<only_you> русская языка такая сложная.. :-D
<Eagle-XK> нет, могучая и гибкая ;)
<ErmaK> я В АТУНГЕ
<ErmaK> АХТУНГЕ !
<Hravn> ?
<ErmaK> А В ШКОЛЕ МНЕ ГОВОРИЛИ - иди учи Немецкий он полегче ... а на втором эьтаже мышца братва качала и на подоконниках лежали калашы
<ErmaK> а когда по улице гулял, в орехово ) тут гранаты летали )))
<Hravn> эээ)
<ErmaK> велком 90х !!! ))))
<huze> Привет всем )
<Hravn> ты чего курил?)
<Hravn> здаров
<ErmaK> да ничего, я устал от английского друпала !
<huze> Живые люди. ) Задолбался уже по серверам прыгать, искать.
<ErmaK> а тут как раз про Русский )
<Hravn> huze, соскучился по живому мясу?))))
<huze> Угу. Какие сейчас вообще сети популярны, всмысле населены?
<ErmaK> тебе для спама ?
<huze> 8 лет назад был последний раз в IRC.
<ErmaK> Хуз, это ты о чем ? о себе ?
<huze> ага
<ErmaK> а азчем тебе сети ?
<huze> Мне для общения. =)
<ErmaK> для спама ?
<ErmaK> вконтакте
<ErmaK> фейсбук
<ErmaK> а смысл в общении ?
<Hravn> сети популярны...ммм... кроме гребанных социалок ниче не могу придумать)
<huze> IRC мне надо.
<ErmaK> нужно самообучаться
<huze> Раньше был популярен irc.dal.net.ru. Сейчас у его преемника ircline на самом заселённом канале 58 человек.
<huze> Ну так что? Какие русскоязычные irc-сети сейчас в почёте?
<Hravn> погоди. сейчас порыскаю
<Hravn> ...знашь по моему сейчас самые густонаселенный irc это те, которые относятно к онлайн игрушкам
<huze> Например?
<huze> Это обособленные сервера? Или они в сети какой-нибудь?
<Hravn> А вот хз. Я на такие не лазаю.
<huze> Всё ясно, IRC переживает закат.
<Hravn> Где-то такой пессемизм я уже слышал)
<huze> =)
<Hravn> Тем более, что пока остаются энтузиасты, то сеть жива будет.
<Black1980> IRC переживет нас всех... :)
<huze> Какая-то доля фанатов всегда будет им пользоваться, но массовости уже не будет. ИМХО, конечно.
<huze> Я помню времена... ©
<Black1980> А может и к лучшему что массовости не будет, флуда будит меньше, толку больше...
<|rapidsp|> причем здесь фанаты, просто флудилен стало меньше
<Hravn> Как вариант. Те кому надо, остались. Остальные свалили в другое место
<|rapidsp|> флудеры ушли в чятики на сайтах
<Hravn> какая гадость...
<huze> Ну флудильни - это проблема локальная, не так сложно разрешимая.
<An4a> А для меня гордость, что я сижу в ирке, а не в асе
<huze> Когда на в сети серверов было несколько десятков тысяч человек, всегда можно было найти людей по интересам, завязать знакомства, поиграть в игрушки какие-нибудь... Сейчас все эти функции забрали социалки...
<huze> Где теперь поиграешь в арену? =) А какая игрушка была! =)
<TheThing> популярных русскоязычных ирк-сетей не существует
<Black1980> Господа, а есть какая нибудь настройка, чтобы закрепить окно (терминала, наутилуса) в одном месте экрана??? Чтобы окна не пускались в пляс по рабочему столу...
<TheThing> сейчас растет поколение ягуара, которое во вконтактих сидит
<huze> Да, противно.
<TheThing> терминал можно вообще на рабочий стол пустить. tilda
<Hravn> Достаточно много людей ушло в DC++
<Black1980> TheThing: А не подскажешь как??? А то достало уже запускать постоянно...
<huze> А ДЦ тоже на протоколе IRC ведь сделан, кажется. Или я ошибаюсь?
<TheThing> Black1980: терминалка Tilda
<TheThing> дальше - ее настройки
<Black1980> Ща гляну
<Black1980> Сенкс
<TheThing> http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/2836/40168666.png
<TheThing> "Посередине и внизу - две запущенных копии tilda. Это тоже терминалка а-ля gnome-terminal. но имеет больше настроек, позволяет интегрироваться в рабочий стол (скрыть заголовок, скрыться из списка окон и т.п.), первая копия запущена с htop, вторая просто так."
<Hravn> ммм...а вот не знаю)
<TheThing> также по сочетанию клавиш может появляться и скрываться
<TheThing> huze: первый раз слышу
<Hravn> кстати вот вопрос. Может на Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS после еёхнего обновления полететь GRUB с ошибкой "error: device not found" "grub rescue"?
<Black1980> Ну он то тебе пишет что не видит девайса, может не граб все??? Может в девайсе проблема???
<Bitkovski> Всем Здравия!!!
<Bitkovski> Муай-тай никто не занимается?
<Hravn> таки девайс работает. Вчера через LiveUSB переустановил её и вроде все живо, правда я сейчас через форточку сижу.
<Black1980> TheThing: спасибо за терминалку, очень понравилась... Терь я счастлив... :) А что на счет окон наутилуса???
<TheThing> хз
<Hravn> Bitkovski, у меня друг вроде занимается)
<TheThing> Black1980: зачем тебе наутилус - открой в терминалке MC )
<TheThing> точнее, настрой в тильде его автозапуск
<Bitkovski> Hravn: мне надо узнать ширину бинтов
<Hravn> Ша узнаю. погоди
<Bitkovski> ок
<Bitkovski> Hravn: и длину заодно, а то там разные идут
<Black1980> Ну не нравится мне mc и ничего с этим поделать не могу...
<Hravn> Bitkovski, от 2,5 до 4 метров
<Bitkovski> ясно, а ширина бинта?
<skai> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=29162
<polatov> jillsmitt, ку
<jillsmitt> здорово
<Black1980> skai: Нас скоро ломать начнут и на горшке...:-D
<Hravn> ша будет
<Hravn> говорит ширина стандартная
<huze> Ладно, пойду удалять mIRC, пожалуй. Всем спасибо.
<Hravn> Убийца
<xubuntu> подскажите хороший двд проигрыаватель
<xubuntu> какой плеер скачать для просмотра двд дисков
<ck80> xubuntu: в центре установки и удаления программ введи в строке поиска DVD
<xubuntu> ck80, у меня там только fluendo а он платный
<ck80> не может быть
<Acid1986> люди вопрос такой, кто знает как подключить принтер по сети
<xubuntu> ck80, там только купить написано
<ck80> xubuntu ну может ты в платных программах ищешь?
<ck80> попробуй поискать во всех
<xubuntu> во всех
<xubuntu> ck80, ты чем пользуешься скажи
<ck80> вот только попробовал, мне выдал штук 30 результатов
<An4a> xubuntu: обнови список пакетов
<xubuntu> то конвертеры и для создания
<ck80> xubuntu ничем, я двд не особо часто смотрю. мне хватает и встроенного проигрывателя
<xubuntu> у мея встроенный меню двд не отбражает
<ck80> уходи
<Hravn> что за шум, а драки нет?
<SergeyIT> день
<Acid1986> ....что за тишина
<Acid1986> люди ну кто знает как подкличить принтер
<SergeyIT> предновогодняя )
<SergeyIT> какой?
<Hravn> усб вход и дрова на линух
<Black1980> А что, принтер из коробки не хочет работать???
<Acid1986> 1160 НР по сетки он подкличон к другой машине
<Black1980> Так обратись к нему удаленно...
<aleksdem> расшарить через самбу можно
<Black1980> Если он в сети, то наверника уже расшарен
<SergeyIT> так расшарить и в убунте поставить сетевой принтер
<Acid1986> сколько интересных ответов а если на пальцах как для ребенка:)
<aleksdem> не факт, жлобятся может :))
<Black1980> smb:///имя принтера либо его ip
<aleksdem> зайти удаленно на тот компьютер через "сеть" в наутилус - найдя принтер, установить
<SergeyIT> меню Система - Принтинг. Выбрать Add и сетевой принтер
<Black1980> Достаточно просто обратиться к нему будет и он должен сам все откнуть...
<aleksdem> у меня так: ipp://192.168.0.20:631/printers/hp_LaserJet_1320_series
<SergeyIT> сам - это как повезет (
<Black1980> согласен
<Acid1986> Спс щас буду стараться, если что обращусь если не получится:)
<Black1980> обращайся, поможем если сможем...
<Acid1986> аааа.......спс мучался 2 часа огромное спс:-D
<Black1980> Получилось чтоли???
<SergeyIT> принтер сгорел видимо. Нет принтера - нет проблемы )))
<Acid1986> все получилось теперь буду стирать win 7
<Black1980> :-D
<Black1980> Acid1986: В смысле стирать??? Нет раздела - нет проблем... ;)
<ErmaK> Утютю
<Bitkovski> Hravn: я стандартную ширину уже помню, почти 10 лет не занимался
<ErmaK>  Black1980 Значит ты 80 года .. и считаешь что можешь принимать столь ответственные решения, как "Нет раздела - нет проблем..."
<ErmaK> вынужден с тобйо не согласиться, так как если есть недоработка, есть и поланя противоположность
<SergeyIT> ErmaK, ты о чем?
<Acid1986> я просто не мог полностью перейти на Ubuntu только из-за печати на принтер, и пользовался ein7 теперь полность перейду:)
<SergeyIT> Acid1986, проверь как принтер работает - бывают проблемы
<Acid1986> уже проверил проверил по печатал немного
<SergeyIT> Acid1986, а вин всегда удалить успеешь )
<Acid1986> а что мне с ним делать если у меня тут все работает что мне нужно да и учится буду
<SergeyIT> Acid1986, а вдруг понадобится - не спеши, есть ведь не просит
<An4a> кто-нибудь из вас пользовался moc?
<Black1980> ErmaK: Я не совсем понял, а причем тут мой возраст и мои высказывания??? Если вы не поняли шутки, то и не стоило коментировать в таком случае...
<Acid1986> ладно я ее скину другой винт:)
<SergeyIT> Acid1986, так если 2 диска - надо было разные ОС на разных дисках ставить вместе с загрузчиком, чтобы потом не заморачиваться
<Acid1986> так она у меня стоит на разных винтах, просто где Ubuntu винт временный и мне его скоро отдавать а ставить на один винт две оси я не хочу
<Black1980> А на сколько винт???
<SergeyIT> 6.52?
<Acid1986> Где убунту 40 его надо отдать а где 7 там 250 , но мне скоро должны принести 2Тб
<Black1980> НУ так оставь под винду 20-30 гигов, а остальное под убунту пусти, мне самому иногда приходится в винду грузиться чтобы проинсталить игрушку, а затем кинуть ее в убунту...
<SergeyIT> Acid1986, ну так перенесешь установленную убунту на 2Тб, а вин оставь
<avetis> click system, preferences
<avetis> go down the list to multimedia systems selector, start it click video
<avetis> try v4l and v4l2 click the bottom test button for each 1
<avetis> rge eTo HauTu ??
<avetis> kak eto zdelat' ? v system-preferences He HaweJl!! http://paste.ubuntu.com/548778/
<Black1980> Я чего то не вкурил, инструкцию дали, а в чем сама соль вопроса??? В чем собственно проблема и что необходимо???
<avetis> ne znay kak nayti eto : go down the list to multimedia systems selector
<Black1980> НУ тебя просят перейти в конец списка и в подсистему мультимедиа, но я что-то у себя такого не нашол...
<avetis> vot imenno!
<avetis> ja tozhe
<Black1980> Это для какой убунты??? А то может для 8 вообще...
<avetis> ubuntu
<SergeyIT> avetis, а по-русски никак?
<avetis> net
<avetis> klava ne rus.
<SergeyIT> отговорки
<Black1980> Может он в штатах где инть, всякое же бывает... :)
<SergeyIT> а какая разница - кнопки-то есть )
<avetis> больше времени на печатанье уйдет...
<avetis> не помню полную расскладку
<SergeyIT> здесь народ и не из россии сидит
<avetis> SergeyIT: помоги...
<avetis> click system, preferences
<avetis> go down the list to multimedia systems selector, start it click video
<avetis> try v4l and v4l2 click the bottom test button for each 1
<avetis> go down the list to multimedia systems selector, start it click video - не нашел
<SergeyIT> нет такого
<SergeyIT> откуда инфа?
<skai> !translit | avetis
<ubuntuhelp> avetis: Транслит на канале разрешён только для вопросов о том, как настроить русский язык.
<skai> хммм...
<skai> ну тогда фиг с ним
<Black1980> SergeyIT: Ссылку он выше довал http://paste.ubuntu.com/548778/
<Black1980> Я вообще не пойму, к чему это относится...
<SergeyIT> я тоже
<avetis> к настройке вебкамеры)
<Black1980> Ох ты господи...
<SergeyIT> в какой программе?
<avetis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10295974&posted=1#post10295974
<avetis> вопше в убунту... не работает вебкамера вот пытаюсь всеми силами ее завести
<avetis> у меня такая же проблема как у фейса
<avetis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10295974
<Black1980> Не знаю, может поможет?!?! http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=9767.0
<Black1980> Вопрос по вебкам довольно таки серьезно поставлен
<SergeyIT> avetis, а глянь dov4l -q
<avetis> не установлен
<SergeyIT> так установи
<Black1980> поставь и ответ в студию
<Black1980> )
<avetis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548792/
<Black1980> Странно, но производителя не пишет...
<avetis> SilverCrest
<Black1980> Тебе для скайпа она нужна???
<avetis> да
<Black1980> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=34847.0 Попробуй, может поможет
<avetis> В каком году была Олимпиада-80?))
<avetis> надо же такое придумать для регистрации
<SergeyIT> avetis, запусти VLC и выбери /dev/video0
<Black1980> кстати, можно еще попробовать установить пакет digiKam
<Black1980> Через него должно пахать
<SergeyIT> avetis из терминала запускай, чтобы ошибки видеть
<Black1980> SergeyIT: Погоди, дай человеку с мыслями собраться... ;)
<SergeyIT> а мозговой штурм! ))
<Black1980> Во-во )))
<avetis> SergeyIT: где именно в влс выбрать камеру?
<SergeyIT> avetis, Media / Open capture device
<SergeyIT> video device name
<avetis> нет ничего
<SergeyIT> что значит нет?
<avetis> щас посмотриш
<avetis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548797/
<avetis> итак весь терминал залепило)
<Black1980> А она у тебя точно рабочая???
<avetis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548798/
<avetis> 100%
<Black1980> Странно, digiKam пробовал поставить???
<ACE74> Здравствуйте. У меня такая проблема, установил на ubuntu  VisualBox с Win XP и там почему то не работает Direct3d...
<avetis> Black1980: не все сразу
<Black1980> ACE74: и не будет
<Black1980> не предназначен он для этого...
<avetis> SergeyIT: есть еще идеи?
<SergeyIT> avetis, мне не нравится, что v4l не распознает палитру Palette: Unknown! (0)
<SergeyIT> avetis, в VLC есть опции при подключении, может ими поиграть (там все по дефолту) - но это искать надо что менять
<odigem> ку
<avetis> я тут пульсаудио удаляю и застрял на одной вещи
<avetis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548803/
<avetis> там где найти строку
<avetis> я ее нашел
<odigem> у меня баг с мышой в варзоне
<SergeyIT> avetis, с подобной проблемой здесь совсем недавно кто-то был, но чем кончилось не знаю
<avetis> а вторую строку чтобы не удалять надо с # или без?
<odigem> почему понкт выделяеца выше курсора?
<Black1980> odigem: war zone 2011???
<odigem> Black1980:  warzone 2100
<invision> как открыть архив у меня не может файлы извлекать если русские символы есть..
<Black1980> Странно, может с разрешением что ни так??? У меня была подобная проблема с игрой, но ее я запускал через wine, пришлось поиграть с расширением и все стало внорме...
<invision> папка с русскими символами и не открывается ну жесть же( подскажите
<Black1980> А переименовать или в архиве папка с русскими символами???
<invision> да
<ACE74> У меня такая же юеда)
<invision> в архиве папка с русскими не переименовывается
<invision> и вообще смотреть что в ней можно но смотреть сами файлы (содержимое) и извлекать незя
<invision> (
<ACE74> Правой кнопкой по архиву и распаковать сюда, и распаковывает)
<invision> аха внатуре)
<invision>  спс
<TheThing> invision: вендузятские архивы открываешь файлроллером?
<TheThing> http://thingnechto.livejournal.com/18993.html
<invision> через центр приложений ставил rar архивы чтобы читать можно было и все и открываю
<TheThing> по ссылке посмотри. после этого открывается все и отовсюду.
<invision> спс
<ACE74> У меня в Virtual Box'e с Win XP Direct3D не работает, это из-зи чего?
<resurection> День добрый. Подскажите, как так может быть, что наутилос в свойствах папки показывает 51кб, а du -sh для тойже папки показывает 112кб ?
<skai> resurection: скрытые фаилы?
<resurection> стоит галка "показывать скрытые и резервные файлы"
<resurection> так что не
<skai> resurection: мало ли что стоит.наутилус такой наутилус
<resurection> эээээ
<resurection> так наутилус глючный?
<Acidburn1986> ку!
<resurection> а по моему, это du глючный. Щас тестю на папке из двух файлов. du -h * показывает оба файла по 4.0 к. А если сделать du -h ./ то покажет 12.0 кб
<resurection> Это означает, что du показывает не размер файла, а размер занятых кластеров. Причем папки стабильно занимают один кластер. Поэтому папка с двумя мелкими файлами весит 12кб. А наутилус показывает что эти файлы весят 38 байт!
<skai> resurection: и что в этом ты увидел глюк?
<skai> resurection: команда показа использования диска показывает фактическое использование диска.где тут глюк?
<resurection> то что в документации надо писать большими буквами "ПРИМЕЧАНЕ: ...".
<resurection> И во многих документациях где есть example глюк
<bgeyts667> Всем привет!
<resurection> Я понял. это специальный квест. Типа: хочешь стать юниксойдом - разгадай загадку, почему это так... А просто а документации написать примечание конечно же религия не позволяет
<bgeyts667> Можно попросить небольшой помощи?
<Black1980> bgeyts667: Конечно
<bgeyts667> http://ubuntologia.ru/gnome-applets - установил апплет - флажки для переключения языка клавы - теперь хотелось бы от них избавится и вернуть старый апплет
<bgeyts667> этот апплет с флажками входит в апплет уведомлений
<Black1980> Если память не изменяет, то чтобы убрать стандартный аплет, необходимо было его удалять, теперь если я ничего не путаю, его надо поставить...
<bgeyts667> логично, но где его взять?
<Black1980> Вот теперь вспомнить не могу :(
<avetis> как сменить язык системы? при вводе пароля для пользователя внизу на панеле выбираю какой мне нужен но система всеравно англ.
<Black1980> avetis: Нужно установить локализацию, а то что ты выбираешь это просто раскладка клавы
<meero> privet guys , can you advise me a place where i can download hockey instructional videos? (english or russian audio). Please answer in non azbuka.
<avetis> в локализациях я установил 4 языка
<bgeyts667> System-Adminitration-Localisation если не ошибаюсь
<avetis> Lenguage Suppord
<bgeyts667> поставь русский верхним в списке
<avetis> називаетса)
<avetis> список неактивный
<avetis> только англ. активный
<Black1980> bgeyts667: область уведомлений пробывал на панель добавить???
<Black1980> Если система не русифицирована, то необходимо скачать пакет локализации и установить его, есть в репах...
<bgeyts667> да, флажки как раз там и расположены, вместе в рег. громкостью и уведомлениями чата/почты
<SergeyIT> странно, ничего не устанавливал, только раскладку клавы, и по-русски нормально работает. Что-то видимо не так сделал (
<sharikoff> ура ура
<sharikoff> на яблофоне скайп умеет видеозвонки
<sharikoff> уже умеет
<sharikoff> щас потестил все гут
<nrik> привет, я не без проблем свиих:)
<nrik> http://yfrog.com/h4yw1ap
<sharikoff> locale
<sharikoff> что говорит?
<ErmaK> Скачал Русский друпал . сделал все как тут написанно http://content-management-systems.info/drupal/upgrade
<ErmaK> а он все ровно остался английскитй !
<ErmaK> помогите !
<nrik> после эксперементов с localepurge - слетели локали, как их восстановить, кто знает?
 * skai после выстрела в голоу вылетели мозги. как их вернуть, кто знает?
<sharikoff> nrik: locale покажи
<nrik> sharikoff, LC_ALL= пусто, а в остальном =ru_RU.UTF-8
<sharikoff> nrik: потом все вернул назад?
<sharikoff> сама локаль есть?
<sharikoff> если есть перелогинился ли ты?
<SergeyIT> nrik, прочитал бы сначала коммент к пакету - не белал бы глупостей
<SergeyIT> делал
<sharikoff> !private>nrik
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='private'
<sharikoff> !private > nrik
<SergeyIT> nrik, Please definitely do abstain from reporting any such bugs blaming localepurge if you break your system by using it. If you don't know what you are doing and can't handle any resulting breakage on your own then please simply don't use this package.
<skai> sharikoff: не:) !privat
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> угу
<nrik> SergeyIT, здорово, ну раз я здесь, значит уже прочитал это сообщение
<SergeyIT> nrik, Responsibility for its usage and possible breakage of your system therefore lies in the sysadmin's (your) hands.
<nrik> sharikoff,  не понял твоего вопроса / уже не раз перезагружался с тех пор
<skai> !pm
<ubuntuhelp> Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<skai> sharikoff: годно?
<sharikoff> ок
<sharikoff> !down
<ubuntuhelp> проверь лежит ли сайт http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<sharikoff> nrik: сама локаль то есть?
<sharikoff> не переменные а сама локаль
<skai> sharikoff: ы
<nrik> LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8
<nrik> LC_CTYPE="ru_RU.UTF-8"
<nrik> LC_NUMERIC="ru_RU.UTF-8"
<nrik> LC_TIME="ru_RU.UTF-8"
<nrik> LC_COLLATE="ru_RU.UTF-8"
<nrik> LC_MONETARY="ru_RU.UTF-8"
<nrik> LC_MESSAGES="ru_RU.UTF-8"
<nrik> LC_PAPER="ru_RU.UTF-8"
<nrik> LC_NAME="ru_RU.UTF-8"
<nrik> LC_ADDRESS="ru_RU.UTF-8"
<nrik> LC_TELEPHONE="ru_RU.UTF-8"
<nrik> LC_MEASUREMENT="ru_RU.UTF-8"
<nrik> LC_IDENTIFICATION="ru_RU.UTF-8"
<nrik> LC_ALL=
<sharikoff> @voice nrik
<skai> @kick nrik paste.ubuntu.com
<skai> от у мну чет лагает интернетушка
<skai> sharikoff: кстати.по поводу транспорта.он длинные сообщения не принимает
<sharikoff> я незнаю
<sharikoff> я короткими пишу
<skai> это был не вопрос:)
<sharikoff> аа
<nrik> sharikoff, где локаль то проверить?
<skai> sharikoff: точно не знаю, но наверное больше 512 не принимает.больше трехсот принимает.около 700 - не принял.причем даж ниче не сказал
<skai> sharikoff: это нормально для транспорта или чтото можно сделать?
<nrik> где локаль то проверить?
<sharikoff> щас
<sharikoff> skai: не тумкал об этом
<odigem> че сделать чстоб игру можна было свернуть?
<odigem> невыходя из нее
<skai> odigem: узнать про альт+таб?
<odigem> skai: самый умный?
<sharikoff> nrik: http://marzoa.com/2009/04/29/install-new-locales-on-ubuntu/
<odigem> неработает
<skai> odigem: переключится на другой РС
 * resurection test
<odigem> нет
<skai> resurection: failed
 * resurection рад удачному тесту
<odigem> ЫЫЫ
<odigem> рано радуешсо
 * resurection видит зелёную полоску и сочувствует тем у кого fail
 * SergeyIT не видит полосок - значит к психиатору не надо
<skai> resurection: когда увидишь две полоски - мы посочувствуем тебе
<odigem> почему читы не работаеют?
 * himik видит много полосок неизвестного цвета
<odigem> himik: лсд?
<himik> вот еще одна
<sharikoff> skai: =))
<himik> это не лсд, это результат прочтения документации по openldap
<odigem> а херь кароче пошол йа
<sharikoff> последнюю не угадал
<sharikoff> потому что я ленивый
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> ребят.а где добыть субтитры на кучу иностранных сериялов?:)
<GeLic> помниться был такой ресурс , с кучей субтитров
<skai> GeLic: якой?
<SergeyIT> а зачем куче еще и субтитры?
<GeLic> если бы я знал, я бы уже сказал
<GeLic> просо он мне попадался
<skai> SergeyIT: не ну не шибко конечно и надо.я первый раз без сабов смотрел эти сериалы и ниче:)но чисто для коллекции
 * skai а оказывается так удобно сериалы с пиратской бухты качать:)ни тебе кривых переводов, ни левых дорог:)
<resurection> help
<skai> !sk | resurection
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='sk'
<resurection> не туда. забыл слеш поставить
<skai> !ask | resurection
<ubuntuhelp> resurection: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<logos> субтитры: http://www.opensubtitles.org/en
<skai> Site will be online soon. We are doing some necessary backups and upgrades. Thanks for understanding.
<skai> аааатлично:)
<markmx> текс, а есть какой нить канал с рашен фасмом под линуксы?
<markmx> ато я чота понасативл вот учиться прогать хотю =)
<markmx> ато все эти php mysql  не серьезно как то
<Demontager> Такой, может дурацкий вопрос- Как можно смонтировать папку linux системы которая доступна по сети с другого компьютера? Но не используя SAMBU или ssh
<Demontager> т.е. нативным способом, без костылей
<aleksdem> nfs?
<Demontager> aleksdem:  а как конкретно ?
<SergeyIT> markmx, #qt-ru но там глухо
<SergeyIT> markmx, а учиться - форумы
<Ololo> эх...мну сегодня на работе бабло дали,пузырь шампуня и коробку конфкт,я напьюсь ведь!привет всем линуксоидам и с наступающим!
<TheThing> Demontager: на работе как-то через cifs делал
<TheThing> а дома почему-то не канает, еще не разбирался
 * odigem думает как синхронизировать торенты в винде с торентами в deluge
<TheThing> Demontager: если без паролей и пр., что-то типа //192.168.1.1/storage /media/server cifs iocharset=utf8 должно быть в фстабе. остальное гугли
<himik> odigem: удачи!
<odigem> himik: спасиба :D
<artus> sharikoff: inkvizitor68sl  qq
<sharikoff> q
<[Platon]> artus: ку
<artus> [Platon]: а ты все шкурки меняеш )
<[Platon]> artus: почму?это мое имя вообщето :-[
<hookah> всем ку
<artus> это тебе атк кажетцо )
<TheThing> s
<artus> hookah: ку
<[Platon]> artus: ну тогда это кажется паспортному столу, моим родителям, друзьям и знакомым
<bgeyts667> Кто играл в Armagetron?
<bgeyts667> Кто играл в Armagetron?
<artus> никто
<bgeyts667> жаль
<SergeyIT> а мы рады)
<|^DEMOSS^|> SergeyIT: и мы трошки )
<SergeyIT> |^DEMOSS^|, а ты откуда мою фамилию знаешь? )
<|^DEMOSS^|> =)
<serega3907> ребят помогите запустить тачпад Elan на ноутбуке Lenovo B560. Ubuntu 10.04  очень прошу
<|^DEMOSS^|> lдэмосы, - это особый вид живности, помимо неубиваемости и почти бессмертия имеем доступ к вселенскому разуму
<artus> ^DEMOSS^: и безграничные запасы веществ)
<serega3907> ребят ну пожалуйста уделите немного времени. Уже несколько дней мучаюсь
<serega3907> на форуме про елан вообще ниче нету
<artus> serega3907: да нет ниукого такой клавы, на форум напиши прошение о помощи
<serega3907> вотэто купил блин ноутбук
<oni> elan
<oni> это elantech или как там
<oni> он определяется вообще при загрузке?
<serega3907> в gmesg смотреть?
<serega3907> как это посмотреть?
<oni> как нибудь
<oni> dmesg | grep pad
<artus> oni: он его отключать в процесе будет чтоль?
<artus> cat
<oni> нет
<oni> почему отключать
<artus> а что потвоему будет сыпарцо чтоль в дмесг просто так?
<artus> пусть весь лог грепает
<serega3907> щя
<serega3907> сек
<artus> тьху ты
<artus> сбили с тоолку )
<oni> ну и желательно все мышки вытащить
<oni> artus, все нормально, бывает)
<artus> ^_^
<serega3907> dmesg | grep pad
<serega3907> [   14.238597] input: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input9
<serega3907> [   20.920876] psmouse.c: Touchpad at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost sync at byte 4
<serega3907> [   20.932480] psmouse.c: Touchpad at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost sync at byte 4
<serega3907> [   20.944459] psmouse.c: Touchpad at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost sync at byte 4
<serega3907> [   20.955333] psmouse.c: Touchpad at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost sync at byte 4
<serega3907> [   20.964994] psmouse.c: Touchpad at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost sync at byte 4
<serega3907> одна мыш усб торчит
<oni> ы
<serega3907> что скажете
<oni> уже клево. но такие вещи надо в приват
<artus> ну не в приват а на пасту мона )
<SergeyIT> serega3907, похоже с 10.04 ты попал. А с 10.10 как -вебка не работает?
<oni> serega3907, тупой вопрос, а на ноуте потыкай горячие клавиши. включения\выключения пада
<artus> serega3907: а что у тя lspci -vv говорит?
<serega3907> на 10 10 другие проблемы
<SergeyIT> serega3907, ну 10.10 может допилят
<serega3907> куда текст вставить?
<sharikoff> skai: каким алгоритмом шифруется рутовый пароль?
<serega3907> там много
<SergeyIT> serega3907, а если 11.04 попробовать?
<artus> !paste | serega3907
<ubuntuhelp> serega3907: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<serega3907> кстати я думал над 11.04
<serega3907> ее пробовали вообще? сильно сырая?
<SergeyIT> serega3907, так с лайва и попробуй
<sid_old> !с наступающим новым годом
<ErmaK> Если Drupal = Linux, Joomla! = Windows, то WordPress = Mac?
<artus> ErmaK: чего ???
<oni> serega3907, еще такую хрень пробывал sudo apt-get install gsynaptics-elantech
<sharikoff> artus: : каким алгоритмом шифруется рутовый пароль?
<artus> sharikoff: O_o
<oni> rsa dsa
<Lorgus> hi all
<artus> sharikoff: ты там чего ломаеш уже ? )
<artus> Lorgus: дароф
<Lorgus> SMS и мобильный Интернет станут бесплатными
<ErmaK> artus Тооогоооо
<sharikoff> фке
<Lorgus> artus, sharikoff !
<sharikoff> artus: ниче
<ErmaK> (18:12:08) Lorgus: SMS и мобильный Интернет станут бесплатными
<sharikoff> Lorgus: q
<ErmaK> Крууутооо
<Hravn> Всем доброго времени суток)
<serega3907> пишет ненайден пакет
<Lorgus> ErmaK, ну это как читатьновость... например есть такая фраза: в перспективе все доступы, включая голосовую передачу данных и SMS, для клиента будут бесплатными. Клиент будет платить только за конкретный формат, который он потребляет.
<GeLic> "Lorgus: SMS и мобильный Интернет станут бесплатными" а ссылочку можно
<SergeyIT> Lorgus, и будет в нем одна страница и посылаться будут всем одни сообщения
<artus> и все реклама )
<Lorgus> ух ты... Путин влетел... дворец аж за 1000 000 000
<Lorgus> GeLic, http://news.mail.ru/economics/5065409/?frommail=1
<|^DEMOSS^|> serega3907: нафига покупать китайский ноунейм  with нейм, чтобы потом с ним париться до конца жизн
<|^DEMOSS^|> купил k61ic или что получше - ине парься
<|^DEMOSS^|> sharikoff: Lorgus: artus|znc|:  дарова )
<Lorgus> вам того же
<GeLic> "Клиент будет платить только за конкретный формат, который он потребляет." честно говоря не понял о чём это
<CheshaNeko> привет всем
<ErmaK> (18:13:36) Lorgus: я тебя понимаю ... как хорошо что у меня нет сотового телефона, мне не нужно забивать голову такой чепухой )
<ErmaK> Народ лайки самоедсукие не кому не нужны ?
<ErmaK> http://samoed.ucoz.ru/
<Lorgus> какие сАбАки... нарду жрать нечего а тут еще и собак заводить
<CheshaNeko> ну их и есть можно…
<Lorgus> +1.... тока дорого
<skai> ErmaK: за деньги или в хорошие руки?
<Lorgus> 30 декабря 1922 года был образован Союз Советских Социалистических Республик.
<User038[web]> руссике есть?
<User038[web]> русские есть?
<|^DEMOSS^|> User038[web]: ytn
<|^DEMOSS^|> нет
<User038[web]> куку!
<CheshaNeko> User038[web]: нет
<Lorgus> не.... я хохол +/татарин и наверное еврей
<|^DEMOSS^|> не флуди
<|^DEMOSS^|> User038[web]: я дэмосс
<|^DEMOSS^|> Lorgus: кстати да - дэмосы тоже не русские - они отдельный вид живых существ ))
<Hravn> прикольный лог за пол часа образовался)
<|^DEMOSS^|> Hravn: ?
<|^DEMOSS^|> Hravn: what do you mean /
<|^DEMOSS^|> ?
<Hravn> собаки, люди)
<|^DEMOSS^|> а ты про ето ?
<ErmaK> ДА РУССКИЕ ВПЕРЕД !
<|^DEMOSS^|> ну так канал про убунту же
<|^DEMOSS^|> я имею ввиду - русский же каналл )
<ErmaK> Всем привет )
<vir0id> Кланусь своей треуголкой, что тут за определение этнической принадлежности? Мы тут по линуксоидскому общаемся.
<|^DEMOSS^|> hey
<vir0id> ну или не линуксоидском
<vir0id> как удобнее
<|^DEMOSS^|> ты сначала должен был дать нам по войсу, а потом уже переходить к радикальным мерам... ты даже не представляешь себе, как трудно найти среди виртуалоку ту, на которой меня кикнули и реконнектиться
<vir0id> а?
<|^DEMOSS^|> z [fhdtye ujdjh.
<|^DEMOSS^|> я харевену говорю
<skai> vir0id: можешь перезайти?
<TheThing> :-D
<|^DEMOSS^|> TheThing: skai:  привет ребята
<vir0id> skai страшно, но попробую
<TheThing> кажется, кто-то уже начал праздновать НГ
<|^DEMOSS^|> TheThing: это я
<skai> vir0id: ты сменил квит месадж?
<|^DEMOSS^|> хотите поржать ? чтоб проадминить машину на работе- я запускаю в вирте на win7  линь и уже  снего конекчюсь к удаленной машине , получая ее рабочий стол...
<|^DEMOSS^|> тормозит периодами - но работает
<Eagle-XK> это у кого там GMT > +30 часов? О_х
<|^DEMOSS^|> получается  3 рабочих стола 8(
<Hravn> \о
<|^DEMOSS^|> Hravn: вот тебе
<TheThing> вирт - это по фрейду
<vir0id> skai lf
<|^DEMOSS^|> TheThing: я имел ввиду виртуальные машины vmware
<vir0id> да
<|^DEMOSS^|> bynthtcyj rfr ct,z gjdtltn e,eynf yf УЫЧ
<TheThing> ылфш да?
<|^DEMOSS^|> интересно как себя поведет убунта на ESX
<Hravn> шо?
<Hravn> тьфу
<Hravn> тоесть
<skai> vir0id: а зря:)
<Hravn> Дэмос, что ты имел в виду?
<skai> !enter | Hravn
<ubuntuhelp> Hravn: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<TheThing> вай какой умный бот
<Hravn> О_О
<Hravn> его можно и как знак препинания использовать?!
<|^DEMOSS^|> Hravn: z ujdjh. ght;lt xtv rbrfnm rjuj gjgfkj b rfr gjgfkj? yfexbntcm ,snm yjhvfkmysv jgjv bkb .pthjv
<|^DEMOSS^|> Hravn: я говорю прежде чем кикать кого попало и как попало, научитесь быть нормальным опом или юзером
<skai> |^DEMOSS^|: слушай следи уже за расскладкой
<vir0id> skai ну... как говорится, знал бы прикуп, жил бы в Сочи =)
<|^DEMOSS^|> Hravn: вы только что именно так и использовали энтер - для разделения своей мысли на 4 части
<TheThing> |^DEMOSS^|: нормальных админов нет. проверено на себе. учись не ходит в тулу со своим самоваром
<TheThing> skai: дай плюсик авансом... выговориться надо )
<Hravn> аааа....ооо...огооо) понятно)
<skai> TheThing: окей:)
<|^DEMOSS^|> skai: я не могу -я сижу на 2х каналах с америкосами паралельно и втираю им о том, чтобы они нашли мне нубский мануал для солярки
<skai> @kban TheThing 120 две минуты подумай-а надо ли тебе выговариваться
<|^DEMOSS^|> skai: тоесть я стараюсь - но нее всегда переключается
<oni> ы, я бы после этого и не вернулся
<vir0id> |^DEMOSS^| а чего ты сразу возмущаешься? Сказали же ничайно.
<|^DEMOSS^|> vir0id: я же не видел этих строк. И я не возмущаюсь
<|^DEMOSS^|> oni: переносишь электронную жизнь в реальную ?
<oni> да надо нг бы с семьей встретить
<oni> а не с ноутом
<oni> =\
<skai> !enter | Hravn
<ubuntuhelp> Hravn: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<skai> !enter | Hravn
<skai> !enter | oni
<ubuntuhelp> oni: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<|^DEMOSS^|> skai: знаешь что я узнал ?? челы на опенсоляресе, держат в стеках  убунту ) вот для чего гни используют арбалет солярки )
<skai> такой ентер неудобный
<oni> skai, у меня enter удобный, пользуюсь каждый раз
<TheThing> skai: таки думаешь, что стоит говорить только по теме? я с утра пытался - так ведь молчок же на все злободневные вопросы. а что за канал, на котором молчат...
<TheThing> про звук в браузере спрашиваю - тишина.
<Hravn> черт. дурацкая привычка. пора отвыкать писать каждую мысль и шмакать энтер.
<oni> TheThing, ты хочешь поговрить об этом?)
<|^DEMOSS^|> TheThing: а что со звуком ?
<skai> кто нить с рутора качает?
<Offoffoff> TheThing: Твой браузер не говорит с тобой?
<vir0id> TheThing частитчто +1
<TheThing> Hravn: пора отвыкать мыслить. есть люди, которые могут думать за тебя.
<|^DEMOSS^|> Hravn: да, попробуйте начать писать книгу с записями мыслей своих, помогает)
<oni> skai, иногда
<TheThing> |^DEMOSS^|: тебе не отвечу, ты тоже тролль
<skai> а сейчас?
<vir0id> skai толкьо что скачал К-1
<Offoffoff> TheThing: ыыы... я тоже.
<TheThing> Offoffoff: он звук не хочет регулировать.
<|^DEMOSS^|> TheThing: я не троль
<|^DEMOSS^|> TheThing: у меня он воспроизводит звук
<TheThing> у меня тоже.
<skai> vir0id: анонс на трекер нормально идет?клиент какой?
<TheThing> но в приложениях в микшере не видится и с клавы не управляется
<Hravn> Боюсь книга выйдет неутачно)
<vir0id> skai трансмишен
<skai> vir0id: анонс нормально идет?
<vir0id> ну да
<TheThing> попробуйте потроллить на тему "говнпульсаудио в убунту", вдруг толк выйдет
<TheThing> и вас хорошо, и мне полезно будет
<skai> vir0id: проверить можешь на каком нить новом торренте оттуда?
<vir0id> skai извиняй, не могу сейчас, убигать надо
<|^DEMOSS^|> Hravn: хмм, не попробовав - не узнаеет, у меня уже 16 страниц в моей книге, 4 повествовательных о начале моего разумного бытия, осознанного... остальные посвящены философии и психологическим измышлениям, на тему жизни человека и машины . Человек создает ком
<|^DEMOSS^|> пьютеры по некоторому образу и подоюию своему
<TheThing> итить
<TheThing> пожизненный эцих с гвоздями!
<|^DEMOSS^|> Потом же человек учится и перенимет эти идеи обратно.
<TheThing> ну так кто хочет поговорить по теме канала? а?
<TheThing> или слабо решать убунтоидные проблемы? )
<skai> !ask | TheThing
<ubuntuhelp> TheThing: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Offoffoff> TheThing: что именно, у тебя не работает
<TheThing> уже спрашивал. жду ответов.
<|^DEMOSS^|> TheThing: я уже качаю последнюю убунту, чтоб завиртуалить и проверить
<Offoffoff> TheThing: локализуй проблему
<skai> !q | TheThing
<ubuntuhelp> TheThing: Читать срочно! http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=49904.msg365931#msg365931 и http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/smart_question/
<Offoffoff> TheThing: запусти firefox в режиме дебаггинга из консоли
<TheThing> какой файрфокс, милок? )
<|^DEMOSS^|> TheThing: микшер звука в приложениях видел только в win7
<Offoffoff> TheThing: у тебя не работает звук во Flash?
<Hravn> у меня после установки обновлений на 10.04.1 гроб накрылся, извините за каламбур, крышкой. как от этого избавиться?)
<Offoffoff> TheThing: ну другой браузер, сути это не меняет.
<|^DEMOSS^|> Для убунты давно такой сделали ? я не замечал его в 10.04 сервер
<Offoffoff> TheThing: при запуске звука - что сыпется в лог?
<TheThing> много команд боту и ни шиша смысла. сабж: два компа со стардартными настройками убунты. то есть со звуковой подсистемой ничего не делал. на одном - звук из браузера регулируется мультимедийными клавишами клавы и видится в микшере как "alsa plugin: chromium
<TheThing> browser". на другом - "ни одно приложение не проигрывает звук" и все, хоть ты тресни.
<|^DEMOSS^|> Hravn: вам тоже нужно прочесть статью, как правильно задавать вопросы
<TheThing> флеш переустанавливал.
<TheThing> звук везде есть, но только на одном компе он неподвластен системе )
<Offoffoff> TheThing: gstreamer-properties тебе знаком же?
<TheThing> нет.
<Offoffoff> TheThing: опробуй его же.
<TheThing> что там надо выставить?
<Offoffoff> TheThing: то, что у тебя выставлено там, где работает же ж
<TheThing> повторяю на всякий в третий раз - проблема не в воспроизведении. проблема в управлении.
<TheThing> поскольку мне незнаком субш, выставлено оно все одинаково
<TheThing> ибо ставилось с одного дистриба
<Offoffoff> TheThing: ну тогда это происки каких-то врагов.
<Offoffoff> TheThing: так всегда... вроде всё работает. А они пакостят же ж.
<TheThing> поскольку праздники, живьем сравнить две системы не могу. так что вопрос следует рассматривать как "есть звук в браузере. не могу управлять его громкостью через микшер".
<TheThing> да. а еще тролли не могут решать вопросы, а только оффтопить )
<TheThing> ч.т.д.
<Offoffoff> TheThing: это может означать, что в браузере используется звуковая система, неподвластная микшеру... Подумай об этом.
<TheThing> и какая же?
<TheThing> две убунты, два одинаковых браузера...
<Offoffoff> TheThing: может alsa, может esd, может oss4
<TheThing> что-то skai не слышно... что мне еще почитать из убунтоидных хелпов?
<TheThing> Offoffoff: канал по убунту. что в убунте по дефолту? я ничего не трогал.
<skai> TheThing: коран?
<TheThing> убунту акбар.
<Offoffoff> TheThing: "Пациенты всегда врут"... Др. Хаус.
<TheThing> Offoffoff: :-D
<TheThing> сделаю уже мрт и люмбальную пункцию. только реши проблему.
<oni> TheThing, alsamixer
<TheThing> *сделай
<TheThing> oni: иииии*
<oni> TheThing, если оно не будет регулировать, то хз
<TheThing> не будет.
<oni> ок
<TheThing> :)
<oni> звуковуха одна в компе да?)
<TheThing> пыщпыщ реальнэ. ни один знакомый убунтоид подсказать не может. просто бери бубен и бей в него. мистика.
<TheThing> oni: нет. две.
<oni> F3
<TheThing> по дефолту - одна, та, что нужна
<oni> выбери свою
<oni> а
<Offoffoff> TheThing: веруй в Убунту и пребудет тебе.
<oni> ок
<TheThing> вторая контролируется в наушниках - поэтому тоже не вопрос
<TheThing> изменений громкости нет нигде
<TheThing> Offoffoff: нет бога, кроме генту
<Offoffoff> ыыыы
<Hravn> бога нет вообще
<Offoffoff> А Убунту не какой-то там бог
<Offoffoff> А вполне реальная раскошная блондинка в моём мозгу.
<TheThing> Hravn: бубен хоть прячь-то, утверждая такое
<Hravn> бубен лежит в горе амулетов и прочей нечисти)
<TheThing> а, ты с плюсиком.. тогда говори, говори )
<Hravn> всмысле с плюсиком?
<TheThing> подводя итог - поговорили весело. толку - ноль. как и болтая на отвлеченные темы.
<Offoffoff> О как... http://news.liga.net/news/N0830988.html
<TheThing> Offoffoff: вирус?
<Hravn> хехех)))
<TheThing> хохляндия без виндос
<Hravn> плохо наверное...
<TheThing> не знаю. я в школе с виндовс дела не имел
<TheThing> его тогда еще не было
<Hravn> у меня был (я походу писец, как молод))). только это было весело, когда давала задание во флеше за пять минут до конца урока. а компы с виндой загружались минут по десять.
<Offoffoff> Голодранці всіх країн, гоп до кучі!
<odigem> 0
<|^DEMOSS^|> Offoffoff: класс
<|^DEMOSS^|> Offoffoff: это получается можно в украине пользоваться виндой безнаказанно
<|^DEMOSS^|> ладно - пойду паять  своей любимой новогодний подарок
<|^DEMOSS^|> именно  паять - ибо я- дэмосс )
<markmx> даешь фасм под убунту...
<markmx> демос... епарасете... чо пать то бушь?
<|^DEMOSS^|> markmx: 'ktrnhjyyjuj ltlf vjhjpf c 'ktrnhjyysvb xfcfvb dvtcnj cthlwf buhf.otuj(nbgf) yf hjzkt? gjl rhsirjq rjnjhjuj ,eltn vzurjt cthltxrj ( nbgf tuj )
<|^DEMOSS^|> markmx: электронного деда мороза с электронными часами вместо сердца играющего(типа) на рояле, под крышкой которого будет мягкое сердечко ( типа его )
<Offoffoff> ужос
<|^DEMOSS^|> ах да - в мешок положу колечко золотое
<sharikoff> купи тортик
<sharikoff> не парься
<|^DEMOSS^|> sharikoff: еще раз повторю - я- дэмосс ) дэмоссы не занимаются обычными делами, которыми "не парятся"
<oni> я уже чувствую дух праздника
<oni> даже тут
<oni> ктото упоротый
<sharikoff> а я sharikoff и я люблю тортики
<Offoffoff> oni: Тут все упороты Ubuntu. И это хорошо.
<sharikoff> ими так прикольно водку закусывать
<oni> я не праздную нг,14февраля,23февраля,8марта
<oni> =\
<Offoffoff> oni: еврей?
<|^DEMOSS^|> Offoffoff: а я сразу 7мью системами )
<|^DEMOSS^|> Offoffoff: бомж )
<oni> нет вроде
<|^DEMOSS^|> все я пошел паять
<markmx> а я всегда мечтал научиться прогать на ассме, паять, ездить на скейте и жить в калифорнии...
<markmx> не ломаем комбо =)
<oni> )
<odigem> ужс
<oni> я всегда хотел быть не задротом
<oni> =\
<odigem> oni: че мешает?
<oni> проблема в мыслях
<markmx> а я наоборот мечтал... ну на чем нить прикольном типа ассма и пайки... правда убунта с егойной пиэйчпей пришла раньше и все... считай все мосты сожжены
<sharikoff> шота вы бодрые какие то...
<Hravn> всмысле?
<markmx> эм... это не мы бодрые... это ты замедлился =)
<odigem> ну не все же едят тортики
<sharikoff> все пишете и пишете
<Hravn> тортики?
<sharikoff> и пишете и пишите
<oni> ну тут не скайп конференция)
<Hravn> мммм....тортики....ааааа
<oni> слава богу
<odigem> дык на то и чад шоб писать
<odigem> фу, кака
<oni> кстате бога нет да=\
<sharikoff> лучше сломайте мне md5 unix хеш
<sharikoff> один
<odigem> а хешем тебе не сломать?
<sharikoff> и я буду властелином мира
<sharikoff> odigem: а ты можешь?
<odigem> придумай как его обратить тогда и будеш
<odigem> властелином
<sharikoff> odigem: куда обратить то?
<odigem> в данные
<sharikoff> =)
<odigem> в фильм например
<sharikoff> хеш в фильм? оригинально..
<odigem> ну да , гон такой есь :D
<odigem> ша
<odigem> http://bash.org.ru/quote/394038
<sharikoff> =))
<markmx> так... а теперь давайте разберем функцию хеширования =)
<markmx> похедхантерю чутка и в качалку =) кто хочет 50 тысяч в месяц за ничего не делание? =)
<Offoffoff> markmx: Убунту хочет
<odigem> markmx: йа!
<Offoffoff> markmx: молви
<skai> @voice odigem oni sharikoff
<odigem> м?
<oni> вау
<skai> @kick markmx коммерцию разводи в другом месте
<skai> а вам - завязывайте с флудом
<odigem> да мы давно как
<oni> хх
<oni> с наступающем вопщем пацаны
<oni> и skai
<markmx> отправьте смс... тьфу...
<markmx> я ж постебаться =) комерция епарасете =)
<skai> @kban markmx 88400 а я серьезен
<odigem> skai: у тебя не стандартные сутки?
<odigem> или че
<skai> odigem: смисли?
<odigem> сутки == 86400
<skai> odigem: аааа.точняк:)а и фиг с ним:)посидит чуть меньше часа сверху:)
<odigem> :D
<GeLic> markmx:   переведу тебе касарь если задосишь этот адрес 127.0.0.1
<Hravn> )))
<skai> а завтра я всех начну кикать отсюда примерно с 22:00 по gmt+11
<skai> GeLic: его нет.он тебя не услышал
<odigem> зачем?
<skai> odigem: дык:)чтобы новый год с семьей встречали:)а не с компом:)
<odigem> skai: а ну ето прально =)
<skai> если не забуду:)напомните мне:)
<Corsair> skai: это ничего не даст
<odigem> ток мну не выкидай я комп аставлю, утром ес смогу приду пачитаю че тут было
<skai> где то в пять вечера по моим часам надо будет перебанииь весь канал на сутки.ох трудно будет:)
<GeLic> skai: неувидел
<odigem> skai: зачем банить? О.о
<skai> odigem: чтобы не вернулись:)а то ведь как тараканы набигают:)
<odigem> skai: да ну каму нада в новогоднюю ночь в чате сидеть?
<odigem> да и собсна с кем?
<skai> odigem: тем, кто не празднует новый год:)
<odigem> а таких много?
<skai> odigem: тем, кто на работе в новый год
<odigem> ну а на работе че низя?
<GeLic> odigem: а ты зайди 31го в полночь
<GeLic> на одного больше будет
<odigem> гг
 * odigem пошол дышать свеженакуренным воздухом
<skai> кто нибудь подписан был на линукс формат в этом году?
<ErmaK> ВСЕХ С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ !!!!!!!!!!!! Я ВАС ВСЕХ ОБОЖАЮ !!!!! УЧИТЕ ЛИНУКС И ДРУПАЛ !
<ErmaK> ТЕЛКИ ЕСТЬ ?!
<ErmaK> ЫЫЫЫ
<ErmaK> все я ушел )))))))))
<skai> @kban ErmaK
<skai> верю что ушел
<skai> кто нить vineyard ставил?
<Hravn> ничего себе. как комета пролетел. ни здрасти, ни досвидания
<skai> Hravn: ну до свидания то ему уже бессмысленно говорить
<TheThing> хронические новогодние обострения
<TheThing> наливай.
<Hravn> ну хотябы "здрасте" сказал бы...
<skai> Hravn: он надеялся успеть сбежать до бана.дорога была каждая секунда:)
<Hravn> хах) я где-то видел что в 11.04 будет не гном. это правда чтоль?
<TheThing> не иксы.
<TheThing> skai: мушку спили )
<odigem> skai: шо ето?
<odigem> Hravn: да
<odigem> http://demotivators.ru/media/posters/461240_myi-etih-pingvinov.thumbnail.jpg
<Tonius> всем привет, с наступающим!
<Tonius> у меня на серверах аутификация по ссх ключам. хочу сделать скрипт выполняющий команду echo poluchilos > 123 на удалённом сервере
<Tonius> пишу в файл 1 строка ssh 192.168.0.40    2 строка  echo poluchilos > 123       3 строка exit
<Tonius> но вместо того чтобы на удалённом сервере появлялся файл, он появляется у меня локально... что я не так делаю
<Tonius> (при исполнении этого скрипта)
<Offoffoff> а где ты его на запуск прописал?
<Tonius> руками сполняю в консоли
<Offoffoff> ну правильно же...
<Offoffoff> отправить полученные данные из программы echo в локальный файл 123
<Offoffoff> что пишешь, то и исполняет же
<Tonius> вобщем задача такая. есть комп класс с кучей машин. аутификация с учительского компа происходит по ssh ключам. надо чтобы учитель мог исполнив 1 скрипт пославть им всем команду какую-нить. выключения допустим.
<Offoffoff> ты на сервере создай скриптик
<Tonius> я рассуждал что после ссх следующая команда будет там происходить... удалённо... а как сделать чтобы там роисходила?
<odigem> можна сделать так чтоб Глаз GNOME 2.32.0 было насрать какое расширение у картинки?
<odigem> а то Произошла ошибка интерпретации файла изображения формата JPEG (Not a JPEG file: starts with 0x89 0x50)
<sharikoff> Tonius: expect
<sharikoff> man expect
<odigem> киньте ктота ржаку куют
<Flanker> Добрый вечер вы можете подсказать когда я останавливаю Х-сервер затем пишу sudo -sh /путь/имя.run у меня вылетает usage: sudo -h | -K | -k | -L | -V
<Flanker> usage: sudo -v [-AknS] [-p prompt]
<Flanker> usage: sudo -l[l] [-AknS] [-g groupname|#gid] [-p prompt] [-U username] [-u
<Flanker>             username|#uid] [-g groupname|#gid] [command]
<Flanker> usage: sudo [-AbEHknPS] [-C fd] [-g groupname|#gid] [-p prompt] [-u
<Flanker>             username|#uid] [-g groupname|#gid] [VAR=value] [-i|-s] [<command>]
<Flanker> usage: sudo -e [-AknS] [-C fd] [-g groupname|#gid] [-p prompt] [-u
<Flanker>             username|#uid] file ...
<Flanker> Что он от меня хочет?
<skai> @voice Flanker
<Offoffoff> Flanker: не делай так.
<Offoffoff> Flanker: Убунту сердится
<Flanker> И что мне делать?
<Flanker> Я хочу видео карту поменять
<Offoffoff> Flanker: man sudo
<Offoffoff> Flanker: меняй, кто же тебе запретит.
<Flanker> Она вешается при загрузке с новой видео
<odigem> как с убунты генту ставить? ну всмысле как лайвсиди запустить?
<Offoffoff> odigem: поставить qemu, не?
<odigem> шо ето?
<Offoffoff> виртуальная машинка
<odigem> ес виртуалка то не катит
<Offoffoff> еще как катит
<odigem> нафик мне виртуалка?
<odigem> у меня и так ресурсов нима
<odigem> так тогда пойду unutbootin качну
<odigem> фигасе оно тут весит
<odigem> убунта умеет грысть ntfs разделы?
<korvin> что значит "грысть"?
<odigem> ну поделить
<odigem> есть раздел 400гб от него нада отгрысть для генты
<Offoffoff> odigem: Убунту даже это умеет, хотя это некошерно
<odigem> ну нтфс же
<odigem> я после фри боюсь юзать никсовые фдиск
<odigem> хотя мош ет тока там он такой . . гггм
<odigem> о вопрос, все наверно сидели когдат в винде же, так вот она не хочет сохдавать много первичных разделов. есть ли какието ппичины не размещать линукс на не первичном?
<Offoffoff> Нет.
<Offoffoff> Linux поработит твой диск в любом случае.
<odigem> нее
<Offoffoff> Это наследие DOS - на одном диске не может быть более 4 первичных разделов
<odigem> у меня уже стояло виндуз, генту, и фря
<odigem> правда диск поработила фря О.о
<odigem> Offoffoff: тогда я просито фигачу еще 2 раздела / и свап так?
<Offoffoff> да
<odigem> ну пашол тада партиции делать
<Tonius> Offoffoff  сраатывают команды просто типа ssh ton@192,168,0,40 "reboot" !
<Offoffoff> я знаю
<Offoffoff> перенаправление нельзя использовать
<Offoffoff> ты сделай готовый скрипт
<Offoffoff> залей на все машинки
<Tonius> как оказалось нинадо умных штук никаких
<Tonius> не-не, команду может быть каждый раз разная, учитель надо чтобы мог менять
<Offoffoff> Tonius: а как тушить машины будешь?
<Offoffoff> там sudo надо будет
<Tonius> аа, тогда не исполнится да..
<Tonius> ещё варианты?
<Tonius> я чот в мануале expect запутался
<Tonius> Offoffoff а можноже в судоерс вписать что-то чтобы юзер ton допустим мог выполнять любые команды без ввода пароля
<Offoffoff> можно
<Tonius> ну через судо
<Offoffoff> ты уже близок
<Tonius> что надо вписать для этого в судоерс? )
<Offoffoff> аналогично
<Offoffoff> тому, что там есть
<Tonius> типа ton ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Tonius> не помогло, просит пароль всёравно
<SergeyIT> вечер
<Tonius> ну подскажите позязя, чтоже такое написать в судоерс чтобы определенный пользователь мог не вписывать пароль при выполнении все команд через судо
<SergeyIT> Tonius, это неправильный путь
<Tonius> почему
<SergeyIT> безопасность пострадает
<san4o> SergeyIT: не будем мешать человеку ламать основы основ )
<Tonius> логинишься один раз под пользователем пишешь судо команда и без паролей всё работать должно. пароль от пользователя знает только 1 человек. что ещё надо для счастья. хочу так.
 * odigem не создал еще 1 свап раздел, подумал нафик нада. 1 уже есть
<skai> odigem: умнеешь на глазах.скоро можно будет дать одну кнопку, которая дает банан раз в 8 часов:)
<odigem> :D
<Ololo> C наступающим
<TheThing> ик!
<vir0id> Я снова с вами ребята. Решил поэксперементировать с флешкой. Засунул туда полноценную ось backtrack 4 r2 с полным шифрованием. Установил загрузчик на флеху. Есть вопрос - Кто нибудь еще делал тоже самое?
<odigem> блин
<TheThing> засовывать ось по самую флеху?
<odigem> links понимает редирект?
<TheThing> puppy linux рулит. но это тебе на другой канал, тут убунта.
<vir0id> TheThing аге
<odigem> TheThing: линукс песик О.о
<TheThing> да.
<odigem> ужс
<Offoffoff> Вирус с нулевым ID: мы все засовываем
<Offoffoff> Вирус с нулевым ID: и не раз
<TheThing> клевая штука. последние версии научились сохранять данные на том же лив сиди, с которого грузятся (мультисессия двдрв)
<odigem> он случайно вышел не после робокоп 3?
<kuraj> Хм странно конечно но у меня тоже ник кураж и хотел сказать что у меня торренты зависают на аалокатинг диспайсе и тут вижу что за минуты тип С ТАКМИ же ником спросил это
<Tonius> спасибо большое
<kuraj> Мистака новогодняя...
<odigem> kuraj: ето матрица! агенты не поддходе
<kuraj> нет это я не выспавшийся а историю подгрузил мне чат
<kuraj> Жаль а я уж в чудо поверил..
<odigem> kuraj: http://bash.org.ru/quote/402175
<vir0id> Offoffoff вообщем этот загрузчик опознал все мои ОС на другом разделе. Но самое любопытное то, что засунув флеху в др. комп, груб меню дерьмонстрирует список Ось моих разделов. Как сделать так, что бы загрузчик, при старте определял именно те СО, которые нах
<vir0id> одятся на разделах.
<Offoffoff> Вирус с нулевым ID: update-grub жу
<vir0id> Offoffoff компы часто меняются. Каждый раз командить что ли?
<Offoffoff> Вирус с нулевым ID: нее... ты один раз сделай
<Offoffoff> когда отключены все винты
<san4o> vir0id: никак. чтобы груб создал список осей нада войти в систему и выболнить grub-update.
<san4o> vir0id: а загружатся с флешки. обновлять груб и перезагружать комп, как то некместу
<vir0id> san4o вот именно это я делать не хочу.  Есть способы сделать это раньше? В самом грубе например?
<vir0id> а ну во... не резонно вообщем. Ну а как нибудь иначе можно?
<Offoffoff> Вирус с нулевым ID: ну вручную удали лишнее
<san4o> vir0id: груб вещь очень можная, но это для него уже перебор .... )
<vir0id> Offoffoff я уже пробовал править вручную. Удалить-то удалил, а вот сделать новые записи как-то не выходит
<san4o> vir0id:  да ты сам принцип пойми. список обновляется на уровне ОС а не груба
<vir0id> san4o понятно уже. Хотя... можно добавить вручную дефолтную запись виндового раздела.  Надо попробовать, может прокатит
<san4o> vir0id: это гадание на кофейной гуще, если мягко выражаться
<vir0id> san4o ну... метод научного тыка. Хех... Авось повезёт =)
<Galaxy2000> так то прокатит
<san4o> vir0id: если даже быть великим оптимистом и верить что на 1 разделе диска стоит хп или линукс в котором загрузчик установили не в мбр а именно в партицию с системой то вдруг
<san4o> vir0id: повезет, а если та же 7ка то не думаю что 8 значный идентификатор ты угадаеш =)) хотя новогоднее чудо и тп
<vir0id> san4o хехехе... нужно записку деду морозу написать
<vir0id> =)
<Galaxy2000> дед мороз настроит grub ...
<Galaxy2000> бородаты гик дед мороз
<|^DEMOSS^|> фуф
 * san4o если б san4o так везло, то он бы на лотереях уже бы был милиардером
<|^DEMOSS^|> нада попить кофе
<|^DEMOSS^|> фаза 1  завершена, подготовка к созданию супер-электронного  мультимедийного деда мороза с функцией ночника и настольных часов завершена
<|^DEMOSS^|> да простит меня асус за то, что я хочу собрать его в их брэндовом модеме )
<vir0id> |^DEMOSS^| я верю в деда мороза =)))
<ACE74> Изображение веб камеры перевёрнуто, как его перевернуть?
<|^DEMOSS^|> vir0id: завтра я вывали тонну фоток ( гига на 2-3 ) - заценишь дядьку дэмаса
<|^DEMOSS^|> ACE74: переверни камеру дурачок ))
<ACE74> Она в ноутбуке, неудобно))
<vir0id> ACE74 на форуме есть тема. Мощеть там поглазеть
<|^DEMOSS^|> ACE74: переверни ноутбук, дурачок )
<vir0id> блин
<vir0id> можешь*
<ACE74> в теме решения не нашёл
<|^DEMOSS^|> vir0id: ты веришь в дядьку демаса ?
<ACE74> Ну там говорят, что нужно драйвер пересобирать...
<|^DEMOSS^|> о_О а может оставить деду морозу и функцию модема тоже ?
<vir0id> |^DEMOSS^| и да и нет, хотя...
<vir0id> ACE74 ну так попробуй пересобери. Я не видел др. решений пока что
<|^DEMOSS^|> жаль один из 1.8 дюймовых дисков на 20 гигов сгорел
<ACE74> Знал бы как-  пересобрал...
<|^DEMOSS^|> можно было бы тоже прияпаять и сделать  streaming audio player\recoder
<ACE74> Есть дрова подходящие под Вин ХР
<|^DEMOSS^|> ACE74: гугль уже не рулит?
<ACE74> В гугле всё сводится к пересборке дров
<|^DEMOSS^|> ACE74: так найди мануал по  сборке дров
<ACE74> Вот ковыряюсь в нём =\
<|^DEMOSS^|> ACE74: ты даже не  в курсе насколько для тебя все халявно
<|^DEMOSS^|> ACE74: вот попробуй из бинарников себе собрать генту
<ACE74> Что именно халявно?)
<|^DEMOSS^|> даже я скока на линуксе сижу дошел только до того , что прочитал половину от 50 листов инструкции или даже меньше, да собрал необходимый софт
<|^DEMOSS^|> тебе халявно тока дрова пересобрать ) - это 2% от сборки генты
<|^DEMOSS^|> хотите фотки покажу как я начал сборку супер деда мороза ?? )
<vir0id> |^DEMOSS^| давай, хвастуйся
<|^DEMOSS^|> ток сначала скажите у вавс с интернетом как? на каких скоростях сидит е, а то у мя фотки по 5 мегабайт
<vir0id> |^DEMOSS^| у меня всё ок
<san4o> |^DEMOSS^|: даешь ресайз фоток )
<|^DEMOSS^|> уже режу )
<vir0id> ссылку в студию =)
<SergeyIT> |^DEMOSS^|, живодер! Зачем деда режешь! )
<|^DEMOSS^|> http://f1.ptz.ru/UPLOAD/PIC/santa/HQ/ -это для тех у кого интернет выше 15 мегабит
<|^DEMOSS^|> кто там не удержался и полез со своей модемной скоростью ?? )
<ACE74> йа)
 * skai всплакнул над своим 10мегабитном
<skai> ну и не стану смотреть:)
<vir0id> |^DEMOSS^| хех... а где сам пациент????
 * TheThing всплакнуло над своим бесплатным 8 мегабитом
<|^DEMOSS^|> я для кого ту  фотки облегчаю ? для пушкина ? сиди терпи
<dmitriywithers> всем доброго вечреа =) С Наступающим чтоль вас! ;)
<TheThing> фотки по 5 мегов... для инета... ты дятел
<|^DEMOSS^|> vir0id: сам пациент ( тоесть часть его составляющих - на диване    )
 * san4o в истерикесо со своим 1 мегабитом
<TheThing> открой для себя пакетное конвертирование
<|^DEMOSS^|> TheThing: читай  что я написал )
<skai> @voice TheThing
<TheThing> skai: спасибо
<TheThing> баян )
<skai> TheThing: незачто.продолжишь хамить пользователям - отлучу на неделю
<TheThing> страшно.
<|^DEMOSS^|> TheThing: для тех у кого больше 15 мегабит смогут комфортно их посмотреть , скачать и увеличить, для рассмотрения деталей, для других  я конвертирую их в более легкую форму
<TheThing> |^DEMOSS^|: пережатие не означает потери качества.
<san4o> лутше откройте для себя, например, скрипты в наутилусе ...
<ACE74> Да ты конвертируй, не отвлекайся)
<TheThing> если бы ты учил матчасть, ты бы понял, что проц фотокамеры просто не успевает пожать снимок должным образом, поэтому сохраняет очень тяжелым
<TheThing> на компе потом безболезненно для глаза можно сжать еще раза в три
<TheThing> но птицы с длинным клювом этого могут не знать
<Hravn> И снова здравствуйте
<vir0id> |^DEMOSS^| Ну и что этот "сам ты пациент" будет делать, я чёт не ПАнЯл
<skai> TheThing: ччччч...не завирайся.если демосс сча скажет, что это его обидело - приму за жалобу:)
<TheThing> хнык
<skai> |^DEMOSS^|: тя эти намеки не задели?
<TheThing> злые вы на прадниках. водка, что ли, кончилась...
<TheThing> как будто не суровые русские мужики, а балерины в пачках...
<SergeyIT> еще и не открывали
<TheThing> я тоже.
<TheThing> пока текилой разминаюсь
<TheThing> не по-русски, но водка уже опротивела. как и разведенный спирт.
<SergeyIT> не пей текилу - санта клаусом будешь
<Hravn> пурум пум пум)
<|^DEMOSS^|> skai: нет конечно ) Я же все таки инженер, я знаю свое дело. Да и в сервисном пока  ремонтом цифры, компов и ноутов занимался - прокачал скилл терпения по максимуму )
<TheThing> уже ) всему отделу на работе с DealExtrem подарков надарил )
<|^DEMOSS^|> хотя в шкроле тож нормально терпение качается )
<TheThing> техподдержка - самые благодарные слушатели троллей.
<skai> |^DEMOSS^|: ну смотри:)если что - сразу говори:)я в этом году плохо себя вел.надо перед сантой выслужиться:))
<|^DEMOSS^|> TheThing: хз, в хэлпе не работал
<TheThing> skai: санта - иркоп всея фринода? o_O
<skai> TheThing: ой не напоминай мне о техподдержке.как вспомню, кого там приходилось выслушивать...
<SergeyIT> ту ученых не слушал
<TheThing> а нефиг туда было идти. я, как все люди, в студенчестве по подвалам и крысятникам и крышам лазил, сети тянул
<SergeyIT> ты*
<TheThing> а в хелпах блондинки одни сидели
<TheThing> в смысле - девушки с бумажками )
<vir0id> |^DEMOSS^|  ау... инженер. Колись давай, что он будет делать? Плясать мне за пару деревяннх?
<skai> TheThing: ну у нас ни одной "блондинки" не было:)это был ад для нас.ибо мы все понимали и понимали, насколько все тупы звонящие:)
<TheThing> что-то странный коллектив у вас был.
<|^DEMOSS^|> vir0id: этот пациент будет ночником, диктофоном, мп-3 плеером с 2мя выходами на джек 3.5 , флешкой , там есть мини усб для подзарядки и обновления музыки \ инфы \ снятия записей, настольными часами, радио со встроенной антеной, мини усилитель на к144ун7
<TheThing> блондинок нанять совсем недорого же.
<TheThing> директора на мыло
<SergeyIT> не надо "блондинок"
<TheThing> наш фин. директор, помню, лазил по деревьям, пытаясь снять застрявшую в кроне трассу... =)
<TheThing> он был бритый накоротко, в берцах и камуфляжных штанах, но не скинхед какой-нибудь, и мило разговаривал со старушками особо сложными
<TheThing> а также участковыми, которые за денюжку ходили по суперсложным старушкам
<|^DEMOSS^|> динамик от нокии конечно тоже не плох, но я не успею до завтра подобрать и склеить акустическую ванну
<TheThing> эх, какое время было... разве когда-нибудь столько перлов еще услышишь, как при работе с простым народом...
<|^DEMOSS^|> vir0id: ну и так по мелочи еще посмотрю что добавить
<|^DEMOSS^|> может держалку ручки...
<skai> TheThing: знаешь и знающих людей нанять недорого.провинция жеж:)тем более, что в центральный узел всего края нанимать блондинок - дорого будет, учитывая список вип клиентов
<TheThing> вот был случай - ждем клиента у подъезда. лесенка, бухта... сидит мужик на лавке. смотрит на нас... - вы чо, интернет проводить? - да.. - на какой этаж? - на седьмой... - это к этому, что ли? (называет фамилию) - да... - так зачем ему интернет? он же баран!!! вот вы р
<TheThing> ебята умные, комп знаете, там много кнопок, вы их используете, да? -да.. - а вот он только 4 кнопки знает! значем ему интернет? он же баран!!
<TheThing> у нас потом весь офис вечером лежал от этого рассказа... а "зачем ему интернет - он же баран" стало присказкой... чего от соседей "теплого" не услышишь...
<vir0id> |^DEMOSS^|  заставь его тобак в папироски закручивать
<|^DEMOSS^|> жаль потерял коробку с транзюками и микроконтроллером - так бы сделал бы, чтобы он еще включался автоматом в темноте в режим  просто светящаяся игрушка, и ночник )
<|^DEMOSS^|> о_О блин у меня еще мини-выключателей не осталось 8( придецца завтра с утра бежать покупать и устанавливать в заранее подготовленные места
<|^DEMOSS^|> а еще с гипсом ему одежду шить
<|^DEMOSS^|> ***допивает кофе и гттовится продолжить
<TheThing> о. можно заодно и плюсик снять.
<TheThing> ^_^
<ACE74> В убунте файлы с каким расширениями исполняются в командной строке?
<SergeyIT> с любым
<TheThing> расширение - ничто
<ACE74> Тогда как?)
<TheThing> контент - все
<ACE74> у меня ошибку выдаёт
<TheThing> какую?
<TheThing> значит, код твой индус писал.
<TheThing> зы: командная строка - это в говновенде. в линуксе - консоль.
<ACE74> не удалось показать и путь файла
<TheThing> причем тут "исполнить" и "показать"?
<TheThing> права смотри
<ACE74> ага, спасибо)
<TheThing> невочто
<ACE74> Пошла жара)
<ACE74> А ярлыки из меню где лежат?
<TheThing> омг
<ACE74> )
<TheThing> сколько дней на убунте? 2?
<ACE74> 2 да)
<TheThing> тогда не отвлекайся на подобные мелочи, теб много чего более интересного предстоит
<TheThing> вазелин купи
<ACE74> Без него нынче никуда)
<ACE74> Как сделать чтоб при запуске программы скрипт выполнялся?
<Offoffoff> ACE74: запиши его в Запускаемые приложения
<TheThing> не системы. программы.
<TheThing> мсье знает толк в извращениях.
<Offoffoff> ACE74: сделай wrapper
<ACE74> Чего сделать?
<|^DEMOSS^|> симлинки помню, консоль помню, код помню, ...  как создать ярлык из командной строки на файл с расширением ехе в линуксе ... О_о
<Offoffoff> ACE74: напиши скрипт, который будет запускать прогу
<Offoffoff> ACE74: и до него или после запускай то, что тебе сблагозволится
<ACE74> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so kamoso
<Offoffoff> дадада
<ACE74> И он теперь при каждом запуске системы будет запускаться?
<odigem> где лежит конфиг груба?
<odigem> а во нашол
<odigem> зачем там стока мелодий?
<odigem> как узнать ID раздела?
<ACE74> Myagent-im кто нибудь ставил уже?
<Flanker> Вы не подскажете почему после того как ставлю драйвера на GeForce 6600 у меня черный экран? Кто-нибудь сталкивался с такой проблемой?
<|^DEMOSS^|> Flanker: 1000 раз
<|^DEMOSS^|> дрова нвидиа виноваты
<resurection> иногда при выходе из спящего режима не работает сколл на тачпаде. При этом процесс imwheel загружает одно ядро проца под завязку. В какую сторону копать?
<Flanker> спасибо. Значит невариант ее вообще ставить
<|^DEMOSS^|> http://f1.ptz.ru/UPLOAD/PIC/santa/LQ/ для тех у кого тарифы ниже 15 мегабит
<odigem> ку
 * odigem потерял initdr
<|^DEMOSS^|> http://f1.ptz.ru/UPLOAD/PIC/santa/LQ/P1010502_1.jpg
<SergeyIT> odigem, ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<maristo> что это было
<|^DEMOSS^|> maristo: ?
<maristo> художества Ж)
<odigem> SergeyIT: там такого нет
<odigem> папки диск
<|^DEMOSS^|> это проект деда мороза
<SergeyIT> odigem, как это? О_о
<himik> есть еще команда blkid
<himik> odigem: есть еще команда blkid
<odigem> himik: че творит?
<himik> odigem: типа ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid, только короче и нагляднее
<himik> odigem: хотя я мож не в тему ), я на 5 сек заглянул в промежутке между химиотерапией на виртуальных серверах
<himik> так что сорри если что
<odigem> харашо О.о
<SergeyIT> но с sudo
<barabashka> всех с наступающим!
<barabashka> у меня вопрос за что отвечает папка desktop-couch? дело в том что она как то много весит больше 2гигабайт не хорошо как то
<|^DEMOSS^|> gjcvjnhb xnj nf
<|^DEMOSS^|> what files on that folder ?
<barabashka> |^DEMOSS^|: много разных
<barabashka> от квиббера что то есть
<|^DEMOSS^|> barabashka: are you use google.ru searcher for look in this folder ?
<barabashka> какие то фавовитс еще
<barabashka> |^DEMOSS^|: конечно но что то не але он
<|^DEMOSS^|> http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch   - this is part of python app
<barabashka> больше всего весит вот этот файл bookmarks.couch но он как я понял гномовский
<|^DEMOSS^|> it is how application data on windows OS
<barabashka> |^DEMOSS^|: блин это плохо значит ? я могу его удалить ?
<|^DEMOSS^|> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1591836 see that topic on forum
<barabashka> |^DEMOSS^|: ок гляну , если б все так писали понятно на английском как ты ))) просто английский для меня яд , не учил его никогда =(((
<|^DEMOSS^|> barabashka: how you can see - you need that tools  "dekstopcouch-tools"
<|^DEMOSS^|> barabashka: you need lern english - because this is the world language, and you can speak with many interesting people, get\take help, search what do you need in ENG part of internet  8)
<barabashka> |^DEMOSS^|: ага буржуйский инет для меня закрыт в полной мере ))
<barabashka> |^DEMOSS^|: а у тя что то с кодировкой или тебе просто наравится писать на английском ?
<|^DEMOSS^|> barabashka: i like ENG and now cant write russian
<|^DEMOSS^|> and do not like translite
<|^DEMOSS^|> or TPAHCJlUT =)
<barabashka> ясн)
<barabashka> еще один вопрос Убунту 10 10 кушает ресуров больше/меньше/столькоже чем/как убунту 10 04 ?
<|^DEMOSS^|> barabashka: more 0
<Galaxy2000>  больше вроде
<|^DEMOSS^|> more than 10.04
<|^DEMOSS^|> i use debian ) it is fine )
<Galaxy2000> пиндос
<|^DEMOSS^|> and now start use solaris )
<barabashka> убунту это и есть дебиан по сути же ?
<|^DEMOSS^|> no
<|^DEMOSS^|> debian - it is mother-system of ubuntu
<barabashka> ок
<Galaxy2000> яблочко от яблони ...
<SergeyIT> |^DEMOSS^|, не сманивай
<Galaxy2000> почему правоверны так срут ubuntu постоянно ?
<Galaxy2000> что вообще за ересь ?
<|^DEMOSS^|> stable and fast, ubuntu is fine-looking system, have many good ideas, but how it is working ....... (>.<)   shiiiit
<SergeyIT> так мама  есть а папы нет (
<barabashka> ой я спровоцировал на холивар ..сори
<|^DEMOSS^|> father - it is Torvald Linus
<Galaxy2000> не будем содомитам друзья , у каждой системы свои плюсы !
<barabashka> fine-looking system как это понять?
<SergeyIT> это дед
<himik> че за наезды, как она работает... работает себе и работает
<|^DEMOSS^|> beautifull )
<SergeyIT> у кого руки есть у того работает
<Galaxy2000> в точку !
<|^DEMOSS^|> krasivaya tipa
<SergeyIT> гламурная ))
<barabashka> ))
<|^DEMOSS^|> it's system for dev and people who bad working, or have a lot of free time )
<barabashka> макос как то гламурней ... хотя к ней чет привыкнуть сложней
<Galaxy2000> у некоторых уровень красноглащия таков что они готовы в терминале фильмы смотреть
<|^DEMOSS^|> macOS = clone )
<|^DEMOSS^|> Galaxy2000: shit O_o
<Galaxy2000> макось это бренд
<|^DEMOSS^|> Galaxy2000: bred )
<himik> а че, в терминале норм, я лет 5 назад баловался
<Galaxy2000> )
<|^DEMOSS^|> 8)
<SergeyIT> а я даже без терминала смотрю... на телевизоре )
<|^DEMOSS^|> Galaxy2000: true man )
<Galaxy2000> покажи глаза дружок
<himik> сейчас тоже на телевизор перешел
<|^DEMOSS^|> http://www.mv-vision.ru/images/red_eye.jpg
<Galaxy2000> кто больше на макоси сидят ?
<Galaxy2000> программеры ?
<Galaxy2000> дизайнеры ?
<SergeyIT> дизайнеры
<Galaxy2000> а потребляди ?
<|^DEMOSS^|> =) they use windows
<Galaxy2000> на линуксе их точно мало )
<SergeyIT> для осталных дороговато и не надо
<himik> я бы вот перешел, но дорого
<|^DEMOSS^|> macOS do not have BIOS )
<Galaxy2000> вобщем бренд
<barabashka> |^DEMOSS^|: это плохо?
<|^DEMOSS^|> yes
<barabashka> |^DEMOSS^|: ну там есть что то взамен же
<|^DEMOSS^|> EFI-loader not good for some things
<SergeyIT> тогда это хуже вин
<barabashka> SergeyIT: поч ?
<SergeyIT> я и к биосу долго привыкал (
<Galaxy2000> а IFI  быстрее биоса ?
<Galaxy2000> efi
<Galaxy2000> в плане скорости загрузки системы
<himik> да ваще на куски рвет
<|^DEMOSS^|> no
<odigem> root=UUID=dab31d40-691f-472d-ba1c-2ea83c3a4c2e ro single  где взять воттакой уид?
<odigem> я забыл
<amigo>  ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<ibragim> парни, с наступающим всех
<ibragim> пытаюсь настроить шлюз в инет для локалки, но есть коясяки с днс и dnsmasq, помогите советом...
<barabashka> amigo: это тоже самое что и в /etc/fstab?
<Galaxy2000_> >ibragim и тебя Ж)
<Galaxy2000_> :D
<amigo> barabashka: это можно использовать в fstab
<odigem> amigo: и че ?
<Galaxy2000_> что там за косяки с днс ?
<amigo> odigem: и че?
<odigem> megido@ubuntu:~$ ls -l /dev/sda6/by-uuid/
<odigem> ls: невозможно получить доступ к /dev/sda6/by-uuid/: Это не каталог
<odigem> megido@ubuntu:~$ ls -l /media/Gentoo/by-uuid/
<odigem> ls: невозможно получить доступ к /media/Gentoo/by-uuid/: Нет такого файла или каталога
<amigo> odigem: горбатого могила исправит
<odigem> amigo: ага
<Galaxy2000_> cd /dev/disk/by-uuid && ls -la
<odigem> сцуко а низя было сразу сказать че ето просто файлы и я их просто могу посмотреть???????
<himik> бл, не повевришь! вся система это файлы!
<himik> даже каталоги это по сути файлы
<odigem> я думал такие вещи пмшуца внутри них
<Galaxy2000_> индюк тоже между прочим думал , да в суп попал
<GeLic> здрасте
<Galaxy2000_> превед !
<GeLic> ооо уже 31е........... пора начинать
<himik> осталось меньше 22 часов
<GeLic>  himik: да пора уже откупоривать запасы
<Ragnareg> ку
<Ragnareg> ночи доброй
<GeLic> ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2010-12-31
<Demontager> Скажите, как можно включить в Chromium клавишу backspace, чтобы возращаться на предыдущую страницу. В firefox я включал его в about:config ,  а тут такого нет
<AndreX> привет всем
<Eagle-XK> добрый ночер
<AndreX> :)
<DmitriyWithers> приветствую
<Corsair> и Вам того  же
<DmitriyWithers> народ, кто пользует коньки и кто смогет дать нормальный рабочий конфиг без скриптов и желательно в обход forecast??? настраивал, так и плюнул...
<DmitriyWithers> кстати, чисто на оценку: http://itmages.ru/image/view/98031/f020965d что еще надо добавить, а что убрать?
<Corsair> inkvizitor68sl: спишь?
<inkvizitor68sl> чего?
<Corsair> кто держит этот канал?
<DmitriyWithers> даров, Инк =) как настрой на НГ надвигающийся?)))
<DmitriyWithers> Химик, ночера))
<XuMuK> ку
<XuMuK> С Наступаюсчим!! :)
<DmitriyWithers> и тебя по тому же месту)))
<DmitriyWithers> ладн, погнал я таки спать. посидел, надеюсь проснутся не раньше 12ти хотя бы или, что еще лучше, 2х часов...
<odigem> чем можна груб настроить?
<odigem> шрифт там втулить , цвета например
<Tenshigo> руками...
<eagle> good night :)
<Tenshigo> для груба очень сложно фронт-энд писать из за обилия всевозможных функций.
<Tenshigo> так что врядли пофвиться графический конфигуратор с обилием возможностей.
<odigem> ну сне хотя бы цветв
<odigem> кругом в инете мануалы для чайников зайдите в strtupmanager внешний вид ГДЕ ТАМ ВКЛАДКА ВНЕШНИЙ ВИД???
<Tenshigo> лично я бы врядли озадачил себя подобным пустяком. нужно? гугли
<rickdelscorzo> всем ку
<odigem> ку
<Tenshigo> привет
<GeLic> здаров
<AndreX> <odigem> /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme  тут))
<odigem> гЫы =)
 * odigem уплыл спать
<rickdelscorzo> не подскажите, как называется чувство, когда вроде бы и система налажена, и вроде всё устраивает, но зная что существует много альтернатив, хочется попробовать что-то новое
<AndreX> з в ж
<rickdelscorzo> м?
<odigem> завтра ваще жопа?
<GeLic> это называется нечего делать , сломай что нибудь и сиди исправляй
<GeLic>  odigem: плыви спать
<AndreX> заноза в мягком месте
<odigem> будильнег паставлю и паплыву :D
<rickdelscorzo> GeLic, проблема не в том, что нечего делать, а в том, что нависшая уверенность в наличии альтернативных вариантов решения моих потребностей порождает неуверенность в том,что я использую максимально оптимизированное под меня ПО
<rickdelscorzo> мб есть более удобные для меня дистрибы, а может быть и нет
<GeLic> rickdelscorzo: ишь как загнул, определённо это всё от скуки (тебе нечего делать )
<rickdelscorzo> GeLic, угу :(
<rickdelscorzo> а чо делать то?) ломать ничего не хочу)
<nagornyi_aretm> здарова
<rickdelscorzo> прив
<nagornyi_aretm> как дел
<rickdelscorzo> нор
<rickdelscorzo> м
<nagornyi_aretm> чё делаешь
<rickdelscorzo> да вот думаю что делать
<nagornyi_aretm> ты через агнет сидишь?
<rickdelscorzo> нетъ
<nagornyi_aretm> через агент сидишь?
<nagornyi_aretm> а через что?
<rickdelscorzo> xchat
<nagornyi_aretm> у тебя винда какая если несикрет
<rickdelscorzo> 10.10 Maverick Meerkat
<Eagle-XK> забавная винда )))
<rickdelscorzo> новая вышла не так давно
<AndreX> 0_o
<rickdelscorzo> меня в принципе устраивает
<inkvizitor68sl> Corsair, skyrider
<nagornyi_aretm> ты слышал о линуксе?
<nagornyi_aretm> ubuntu
<rickdelscorzo> да ну,он для гиков
<GeLic> nagornyi_aretm:  эт что такое?
<Eagle-XK> rickdelscorzo: ухаха ))))
<AndreX> вы про чё?!!
<nagornyi_aretm> линукс норм?
<GeLic> nagornyi_aretm: в этом канале нельзя произносить слово ubuntu .......... блин, пойду исповедуюсь
<Eagle-XK> )))
<nagornyi_aretm> я себе ubuntu поставил
<rickdelscorzo> ну и как?
<Eagle-XK> nagornyi_aretm: поздравляю ))))
<GeLic> nagornyi_aretm: форматни
<nagornyi_aretm> и хреновенько,я через pingin сижу
<GeLic>  nagornyi_aretm: не повезло тебе друг
<nagornyi_aretm> а до этого через агент на простой виндухе сидел
<AndreX> <nagornyi_aretm> http://kernel.org/ смотри тут нор линукс или нет))
<nagornyi_aretm> кстати с наступ тебя
<rickdelscorzo> спасиб,и тебя
<rickdelscorzo> мы ж тут вдвоем
<Eagle-XK> ой, меня наверное извращенцем будут считать ))) я сижу сейчас одновременно и под убунтой, и под 7-кой :) режим юнайт у вмвары - это не так уж и плохо )))
<nagornyi_aretm> афигеть,тут чё даже с друзьями нельзя переписываться?
<nagornyi_aretm> которые у мя в агенте были?
<Eagle-XK> мра?
<nagornyi_aretm> ты агент знаешь чё такое?
<rickdelscorzo> да не,можно, только микрофон нужен
<Eagle-XK> MRA - Mail.RU Agent
<nagornyi_aretm> не у меня вообще непоказывает старых друзей как в агнете
<nagornyi_aretm> как можно их найти?
<rickdelscorzo> Eagle-XK, кстати зачем 7-ка? по работе?
<Tenshigo> ведь ставит еще кто то такую дрянь как Mail.ru агент
<Eagle-XK> rickdelscorzo: вообще-то это моя основная ОС :)
<Eagle-XK> rickdelscorzo: по работе только на виндах, я прггер
<rickdelscorzo> nagornyi_aretm, не ведись на рекламные лозунги, это всё корпоративные мрази хотят завладеть твоим подсознанием, юзай джаббер
<Eagle-XK> Tenshigo: ну да, жабер есть - и вроде как достаточно )
<Eagle-XK> rickdelscorzo +1
<Tenshigo> для виндузятников гораздо лучше msn
<Tenshigo> чем пакость mail.ru
<Eagle-XK> Tenshigo: скажешь тоже... мсн ничем не лучше. если ставить - то гток
<rickdelscorzo> кстати да,чем лучше мэйла?
<rickdelscorzo> а гтолк клиента даж вроде норм нету, а через веб деревянно всё, кастомизации никакой
<Tenshigo> много чем. в место того что бы задавать глупые вопросы советую попробовать на себе.
<rickdelscorzo> хотя я не претендую на истину в последней инстанции)
<nagornyi_aretm> ну а ссылку можете дать пожалуйста на хороший  клиент
<Eagle-XK> rickdelscorzo: у мра помнится были серьёзные проблемы с добавлением клиентов с других сетей
<Tenshigo> trilarian
<Tenshigo> всеядный но платный.
<rickdelscorzo> Tenshigo, да лан те,что ты так остро, я по сути спросил, со стороны вроде такой же закрытый протокол как
<Eagle-XK> миранда ))) но виндовая )))
<rickdelscorzo> как и остальные*
<Tenshigo> rickdelscorzo: тоже значит принадлежиж к группе людей которые сыитаю что закрытое значит плохое.
<nagornyi_aretm> короче ubuntu тупая ос?
<Tenshigo> даже само это суждение глупое....
<rickdelscorzo> Tenshigo, не,не плохое, просто не вижу преимуществ перед открытыми проектами
<rickdelscorzo> раньше, когда не было вариантов, то да, норм, а сейчас то зачем
<eagle> cool
<Tenshigo> не ищи призрачной выгоды. чем для тебя открытый софт лучше закрытого? может будешь кодить?
<nagornyi_aretm> неа
<Tenshigo> мне важно что бы был халявный, а открытый, закрытый мне пофиг
<nagornyi_aretm> и что предлагаете какую ос поставить?
<rickdelscorzo> не, спо подразумевает более обширные возможности оптимизаций и разработок, это и подкупает
<GeLic> nagornyi_aretm: dos
<Eagle-XK> открытый уже тем лучше, что его исходники любой может посмотреть и сказать - да, этот софт безопасен и не наломает мне дров и не сопрёт у меня ничего ) к тому же любой, кто имеет доступ к исходникам и владеет языком программирования может подклÑ
<Tenshigo> это верно для крупных организаций.
<Tenshigo> и то не всегда...
<Eagle-XK> GeLic: )))
<Tenshigo> в основном все скрывают код потому что много чего интересного написали.
<Tenshigo> я бы тоже скрыл
<Tenshigo> а открытый код не интересный
<Eagle-XK> неправда )
<nagornyi_aretm> :P
<Tenshigo> ну покопайся в ядре линукса. говнокод
<rickdelscorzo> я бы тоже скрыл если б целью моего прогерства был заработок, а так то зачем?
<Tenshigo> а затем что бы все в другие продукты не сперли.
<Eagle-XK> так в чём дело? не нравится - не сиди на линухе :P или займись рефакторингом )))
<nagornyi_aretm> ну может просто 7 поставить?
<Tenshigo> что бы в тебе всегда был спрос
<rickdelscorzo> nagornyi_aretm, давно пора, купить и поставить
<Tenshigo> глупо разбазаривать талант и наработки
<nagornyi_aretm> 7?
<Eagle-XK> nagornyi_aretm: ой, не думаю что у винды код лучше, чем у линухи )
<Eagle-XK> 7 - вин7
<rickdelscorzo> ну как, есть же не только материалные ценности
<Tenshigo> я думаю что лучше... еще в 2000 было 52М строк кода,.. а сейчас... и все это еще и работает не плохо...
<Tenshigo> это нонсенс
<nagornyi_aretm> ну а вы вообще через какие ос работаете
 * Tenshigo под маком
 * Eagle-XK windows 7 && ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<Eagle-XK> ...это на данный момент :)
<sharikoff> Tenshigo: +1
<sharikoff> всех с новым годом
<sharikoff> полуночники
<rickdelscorzo> угу, и тебя sharikoff
<GeLic> nagornyi_aretm:   BolgenOS   и обои там нескучные
<Tenshigo> sharikoff: с наступающим. надеюсь счаствивым для всех нас -_-
<rickdelscorzo> кстати да, абсолютно новые обои
<Eagle-XK> rickdelscorzo: )))))))))))))))))
<Eagle-XK> sharikoff: с наступающим, ага )
<sharikoff> а вы вкурсе что за это дело банят? =))
<Eagle-XK> ну и заодно всех с добрым ночем :) мя спать )
<rickdelscorzo> давай,спокойной ночи
<sharikoff> на руснете не отходя от кассы за болгенос
<AndreX> <sharikoff> с новым годом!
<GeLic> с новым
<Tenshigo> sharikoff: а за что интересно?
<sharikoff> за боянище =)
<Tenshigo> ну ты блин...
<AndreX> а он давно уже идёт кста
<sharikoff> на #solaris как всегда тихо..
<sharikoff> все видно работает..
<sharikoff> или пьют
<sharikoff> или спят
<sharikoff> =)
<Tenshigo> а ты что там забыл?
<AndreX> у тя чё войс стоит
<sharikoff> Tenshigo: изучаемс..
<Tenshigo> ясно.подожду salaris-express x64... поизучаю, но когда не известно.
<Tenshigo> solaris* ладно пойду помогать с готовкой.
<rickdelscorzo> всем спокойной ночи и с наступающими праздниками, пойду спать
<AndreX> !a4tech
<ubuntuhelp> A4Tech — самый злой и несправедливый оператор канала #ubuntu-ru :)
<AndreX> хм
<ya_sharikoff> ку
<AndreX> re
<ya_sharikoff> =)
<ya_sharikoff> вдруг внезапно оказался на работе..
<AndreX> спал там наверно
<Tenshigo> -_-
<ya_sharikoff> не
<ya_sharikoff> тока приехал
<ya_sharikoff> вы чо молчите то?
<ya_sharikoff> пщ
<XuMuK> пыщ пыщ попячтсо
<XuMuK> ya_sharikoff: ку) отсыпаюцо перед НГ))
<Tenshigo> sharikoff: поставил nod, макос обиделась -_-.
<inkvizitor68sl> кто юзает ZP ?
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, юзаешь?
<total> Всем привет
<total> помогите плиз с настройкой сервера, вчера поставил ubuntu server 10.04.1 (dns, lamp, mail, openssh, virtual mashine host)
<total> сервер подключен к компу напрямую сетевуха-сетевуха, как подключиться к серверу
<total> с компа
<sharikoff> ипы назначь из одной подсети
<sharikoff> да подключайся
<total> вопрос как
<sharikoff> через ssh
<sharikoff> как обычно
<sharikoff> ssh -l user host
<sharikoff> ssh user@host
<sharikoff> или так
<total> как host узнать
<sharikoff> ты чо пьяный?
<total> нет, новичек
<sharikoff> host = ip твоего сервака
<total> дак я не знаю как узнать ip серва
<sharikoff> на серваке ip = 192.168.0.1 маска /24
<sharikoff> на тебе ip = 192.168.0.2 маска /24
<total> спс, ща попробую
<sharikoff> а как ты тада весь перчень софта поставил на сервак?
<Acidburn1986> Всем ку! Всех с наступающим! O:-):-D
<sharikoff> не зная его ипа
<sharikoff> Acidburn1986: q
<total> с диска ubuntu server
<sharikoff> дима.. емае.. ну так нельзя
<total> не понял
<sharikoff> ты физически доступ имеешь к серваку?
<total> он ща рядом со мной(домашний)
<sharikoff> ясно
<sharikoff> вот сядь за него
<sharikoff> открой консоль
<sharikoff> gnome-terminal по вашему
<total> дальше
<sharikoff> и там напиши sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
<sharikoff> на твоей тачке что за ось?
<total> ubuntu
<sharikoff> как в инете сидишь?  adsl?
<total> usb modem huaweie1550
<total> edge
<sharikoff> ясно
<sharikoff> покажи свой ifconfig
<sharikoff> только не здесь
<sharikoff> а на paste.pro
<sharikoff> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<sharikoff> http://de.trinixy.ru/pics4/20101230/demotivatory_31.jpg
<total>  а терминал на сервере и ли на компе
<sharikoff> команду писать на сервере
<sharikoff> и ifconfig показать со своего
<total> там гуи нет, так что все время в терминале
<sharikoff> ну значит в терминале и пиши
<Acidburn1986> Люди кто сможет помочь решить один мааааленький вопрос?
<sharikoff> никто
<Acidburn1986> спс:)
<sharikoff> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<total> а как посмотреть ifconfig
<Acidburn1986> где скачать и как установить нижнюю ппанел как на мас?
<sharikoff> глазами
<total> ну как его открыть
<sharikoff> cairo dock вроде называется она
<sharikoff> total: руками
<sharikoff> набираешь ifconfig -a
<sharikoff> и смотришь глазами
<total> да это cairo-dock я про него статью еще писал, ссылку надо?
<sharikoff> давай
<sharikoff> =)
<Acidburn1986> У кого есть анимация на рабочий стол на тему зима или новый год?с форматом flv
<total> http://linux-easy.ru/programmy/cairo-dock-izyashhnaya-panel-v-stile-mac-os/
<sharikoff> total: тоесть ты пишешь статьи
<sharikoff> а настроить доступ по ssh  не можешь
<sharikoff> троль?
<sharikoff> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Escsun, Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff
<inkvizitor68sl> да?
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: с новым годом
<sharikoff> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, ага) с новым годом)
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: с новым счастьем
<inkvizitor68sl> будем надеяться, что новое счастье сейчас со мной по аське болтает)
<sharikoff> женишься?
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> давай давай
<inkvizitor68sl> пожениться я могу на дагестанке
<inkvizitor68sl> хоть сейчас.
<inkvizitor68sl> но сколько я потом проживу - большой вопрос()
<total> ну да, просто с сервером я в первые
<total> по ыыр никогда не работал
<total> ssh
<Acidburn1986> спс
<total> темы для cairo-dock можно найти на gnome-look.org
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: мне бы ваши проблемы.а я вот не могу открыть тюбик обувного клея
<sharikoff> skai: =)
<inkvizitor68sl> вот вам смешно)
<sharikoff> дарова
<inkvizitor68sl> а дагестанка действительно красивая)
<inkvizitor68sl> и адекватная)
<sharikoff> total: так же как и за обычным терминалом
<total> sharikoff
<skai> @devoicce sharikoff
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: а мы и не спорим
<skai> @devoice sharikoff
<total> сделал так sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
<sharikoff> так
<skai> как отрыть тюбик, если крышка приклеилась к нему?
<sharikoff> проковырять снизу дырочку
<sharikoff> а потом она клеем заклеится сама
<sharikoff> total: и
<sharikoff> покажи теперь ifconfig -a
<sharikoff> на пасте
<skai> sharikoff: ну смотри.доверюсь тебе
<sharikoff> skai: емае.. давно пора уже
<sharikoff> можешь даже счет в банке сказать свой
<sharikoff> и доступ к нему
<sharikoff> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, я сервера новые нашёл
<inkvizitor68sl> цв перспективе более выгодные
<inkvizitor68sl> а главное - что они поближе у руси
<sharikoff> это де?
<inkvizitor68sl> украина
<sharikoff> седня шеф обещал поднять получку.. новый год..
<total> как его скопировать
<total> ifconfig
<sharikoff> сфотай
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> у тя инет есть на серваке?
<total> нет пока еще
<sharikoff> тогда тока сфотать
<sharikoff> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, 200 wmz установка, 70 wmz в месяц
<inkvizitor68sl> и 200 wmz установка, 90 wmz - с 12ю гигами памяти
<sharikoff> я незнаю как это.. дешево дорого..
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, да ровно как у нас
<inkvizitor68sl> только установка чуть подороже
<inkvizitor68sl> но харды в 2 раза больше
<inkvizitor68sl> и украина - пинги меньше
<sharikoff> пинги имхо не критичны для веба
<inkvizitor68sl> для веба нет
<inkvizitor68sl> но у нас и игровые серверы держать хотят
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> тады да..
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, там бонус ещё есть
<inkvizitor68sl> 15 баксов сверху - и можно IP адреса между серверами передавать без проблем
<inkvizitor68sl> любые при том
<total> sharikoff, http://www.onlinedisk.ru/view/581877
<total> эт ifconfig
<total> sharikoff, что дальше-то
<sharikoff> теперь покажи ifconfig своего компа
<total> sharikoff, http://www.onlinedisk.ru/view/581878
<sharikoff> у себя
<total> да
<sharikoff> sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0
<total> дальше
<total> sharikoff, а дальше что
<sharikoff> дальще ping 192.168.0.1
<sharikoff> ответы есть?
<total> PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<total> ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<total> ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<total> ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<total> ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<total> ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<total> ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<total> ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<total> ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<sharikoff> ясно
<sharikoff> так много не надо было
<total> что эт значит то
<sharikoff> файрвол у тя стоит
<sharikoff> запрещает пинговать
<total> на компе да
<total> т.е  его отрубить
<sharikoff> pass on quick eth0  icmp all
<sharikoff> опс
<total> что эт
<sharikoff> это фряха
<total> ее в терминале?
<sharikoff> короче разреши icmp протокол
<sharikoff> ппц
<sharikoff> разреши пинговать
<total> как
<sharikoff> протокол назыается icmp
<sharikoff> вот его в файрволе разреши
<total> спс
<sharikoff> ппц
<sharikoff> трудный
<odigem> пацаны как патушить alarm clock?
<serega3907> привет всем,помогите пожалуйста найти драйвер на Wi-Fi Broadcom BCM4313. может ктото уже сталкивался
<sharikoff> http://file.pipec.ru/posts/20101230/609915_006gyrcb.jpg
<serega3907> на www.broadcom.com все облазил,ненашел
<sharikoff> serega3907: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1424280
<sharikoff> гугл рулит
<skai> @voice sharikoff
<sharikoff> skai: это метод криптоанализа
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> sharikoff: а все равно:)шалите вы, батенька:)
<skai> все.я впал в детство:)смотрю фильм юнга именно с тем переводом, что был на касете:)
<sharikoff> я вчера капитана немо смарел
<skai> sharikoff: тож старого?я на днях старые фильмы с джеки чаном пересмотрел:)
<sharikoff> я с брюсом ли
<sharikoff> игра смерти и еще какой то
<skai> доспехи бога,полицейская история,кто я, случайный шпион, мистер крутой и прочие:)
<Acidburn1986> а в Ubuntu есть что то на подобие Total commander?
<sharikoff> krusader
<sharikoff> gnome commander
<sharikoff> mc
<Acidburn1986> спс
<Acidburn1986> ьс есть но не то
<Acidburn1986> спс все нашел:)
<Acidburn1986> а вот еще, досявые программки, не требующие установки, будут работать и тяжело ли их поставить?
<Acidburn1986> Люди а как подключить сетевой диск в Ubuntu?
<skai> Acidburn1986: man mount
<Acidburn1986> СПС:) вот пища для размышления на все праздники:)
<DmitriyWithers> народ, можно погоду в коньках выводить без форкаста? а то я там нифига не понимаю...
<total> sharikoff, здесь еще?
<total> подскажите плиз, после настройк соединения с сервером, пинг проходи успешно, что делать
<vir0id> Всем привет. С наступающим.
<Acidburn1986> чисто теоретически, возможно ли запусти на одной машине две OS Ubuntu  и что еще? это просто теоретически, кто знает
<Acidburn1986> одновременно и переключаться между ними типа ильт+ таб
<rg45> Всех с наступающим!  уже скоро 17;51
<total> подскажите плиз, из-зи чего модет быть такое с сервера идет пинг, а с компа на сервер нет
<rg45> по разному ,КОНКРЕТНЕЙ
<total> rg45, эт вы мне
<rg45> да
<DmitriyWithers> народ, через сонату кто слушает музыку?
<total> ну с сервера все пакеты быз ошибок, а на дескопе From 192.168.0.2 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable
<total> --- 192.168.0.1 ping statistics ---
<total> 2 packets transmitted, 0 received, +1 errors, 100% packet loss, time 1007ms
<total> так что мне делать то
<|rapidsp|> Забей
<|rapidsp|> нафик тебе пинги
<total> мне соединение с сервером нужно
<odigem> как обойти ограничение доступа на флешку?  там все рута. хотя она форматилась в плеере
<Acidburn1986> всех с наступающим, счастья здоровья в наступающим году и по больше денег:) до встречи в следующем году! бб
<rgogunskiy_utf8> odigem, флешку монтируешь руками или автоматически nautilus или еще кто монтирует?
<odigem> автоматически
<skai> odigem: да господи.човни ее и все
<odigem> пыталс токаша форматировать, но пишет что оно зантято
<odigem> skai: думаеш я не пробовал?
<skai> odigem: думаю да
<odigem> пишет опереция не позволяецв
<rgogunskiy_utf8> odigem, mount выполни, и посмотри с какими параметрами оно подключено
<skai> odigem: а она живая?мож контроллер уже говорит что она дохнет, вот и монтируется ро а не рв
<odigem> не
<odigem> ето сд флешка
<skai> odigem: да хоть какая.
<odigem> да я любую флешку пихаю с ней ниче нельзя сделать всегада оно занято
<ACE74> Как сделать чтоб кнопки на окне(Закрыть, свернуть....) были справа?)
<odigem> как от рута запустить дисковую утилиту?
 * odigem форматировал флешку юзером, больше проблем не возникает
<nAgoHaK> re
<kuraj> С  новым годом убунчата)))))) э
<kuraj> напомнил людям)) сразу  2 вышли))
<odigem> гг
<Something> Всем привет! Один знакомый столкнулся с классической проблемой (ну, гуглинг по крайней мере что-то по ней выдаёт, но он не может это применить или оно не работает) - он не может браузить интернет, хотя пинги, например, вполне проходят.
<Something> Кто-нибудь сталкивался? Как лечить?
<baltazor> Something: пинги на сам домен проходят? что браузер пишет
<baltazor> Something: конкретней
<Something> На домен, вроде как.
<baltazor> Something: в общем ping ya.ru , если идут пинги (IP определило и т.д.) в браузере ya.ru - если не открывается, то что пишет браузер
<Something> Сейчас, он говорит, что писал что браузер пишет, ищу в логах
<Something> Стоп, этот идиот не понимает, что такое проходит пинг -_-
<Something> у него не проходят они
<nAgoHaK> вы оба идиоты
<baltazor> ..............
<baltazor> тогда это печально
<Something> да я знаю. Никогда не буду подсаживать идиотов на линупс -_-
<nAgoHaK> сзавтра инет сам собой заработает)
<nAgoHaK> с наступающим, кстати, всех
<Something> Не, боюсь что у него всё печальней
<Something> И тебя с наступающим! :)
<baltazor> [11:10:51] <Something> да я знаю. Никогда не буду подсаживать идиотов на линупс -_-
<baltazor> так подожди, если ты уже решил кого то подсадить на линукс, будь добр и объясни по человечески все
<baltazor> nAgoHaK: тебя тоже
<ACE74> Перед загрузкой системы выдаёт ошибку "что то там grub" и вместо бывшей красивой анимации загрузки выдаёт корявую, как вернуть прошлую?
<Something> Досажу этого и буду спокойно пользоваться своей системой и буду тихо молчать в тряпочку о лине и системах вообще.
<nAgoHaK> 3 года назад я встречал НГ сидя тут)
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice Something
<nAgoHaK> inkvizitor68sl: привет, с наступающим)
<baltazor> inkvizitor68sl: а вот и добрый инквизитор , привет :)
<inkvizitor68sl> нононо!
<baltazor> inkvizitor68sl: с наступающим
<inkvizitor68sl> хватит спамитть уже
<nAgoHaK> inkvizitor68sl: это было ho-ho-ho ?
<Spasibo_vas_tozh> вроде того
<Spasibo_vas_tozh> так
<Something> Так, в общем как выяснили - пинги у него проходят. Браузер занимается вечным ожиданием ответа от хоста.
<Spasibo_vas_tozh> автоответчик в жабберах прикрутили
<Spasibo_vas_tozh> в ирц формально тоже прикрутили
<Spasibo_vas_tozh> в общем всем праздников, а мне спокойной ночи
<Something> Спокойной ночи!
<nAgoHaK> Spasibo_vas_tozh: а ты в москве?
<Spasibo_vas_tozh> да
<nAgoHaK> Spasibo_vas_tozh: так рано спать
<Spasibo_vas_tozh> дык
<ACE74> Ни кто не знает как загрузочную анимацию сменить?
<nAgoHaK> через сутки спать надо ложиться
<Spasibo_vas_tozh>  с работы только пришел
<nAgoHaK> Spasibo_vas_tozh: ужасно)
<Spasibo_vas_tozh> намана
<Spasibo_vas_tozh> всю ночь с девками по аське трындел
<nAgoHaK> Spasibo_vas_tozh: спи
<Something> ACE74: В общем случае - в /boot/grub/menu.lst (или как оно зовётся в убунте? Думаю так же) надо прописать тему руками. С картинкой граба тоже.
<ACE74> нет такого файла)
<Something> boot примаунчен?
<ACE74> Чего?
<Something> ls /boot
<Something> что пишет
<Something> ?
<ACE74> abi-2.6.31-14-generic-pae         memtest86+.bin
<ACE74> abi-2.6.31-22-generic-pae         System.map-2.6.31-14-generic-pae
<ACE74> abi-2.6.32-27-generic-pae         System.map-2.6.31-22-generic-pae
<ACE74> config-2.6.31-14-generic-pae      System.map-2.6.32-27-generic-pae
<ACE74> config-2.6.31-22-generic-pae      vmcoreinfo-2.6.31-14-generic-pae
<ACE74> config-2.6.32-27-generic-pae      vmcoreinfo-2.6.31-22-generic-pae
<ACE74> grub                              vmcoreinfo-2.6.32-27-generic-pae
<ACE74> initrd.img-2.6.31-14-generic-pae  vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic-pae
<ACE74> initrd.img-2.6.31-22-generic-pae  vmlinuz-2.6.31-22-generic-pae
<ACE74> initrd.img-2.6.32-27-generic-pae  vmlinuz-2.6.32-27-generic-pae
<ACE74> danilyuk@danilyuk-laptop:~$
<Something> так, а что в /boot/grub ?
<ACE74> всё писать?)
<Something> Нет, залей на paste.porco.org или ещё куда
<Something> там есть файлик grub.conf ?
<Something> или grub.cfg
<Something> paste.org - собственно сюда можно заливать, например.
<Something> Короче говоря с моей проблемой никто помочь не может? Не подскажут ли мне тогда господа убунтоиды, где в этой убунте отключается прокси? -_- Ну или скажите, что он по дефолту отключен в 10.10, это тоже сойдёт.
<UNIm95> Something в чём проблема?
<Something> Проблема такая - пинги идут (насколько я понял таки идут), страницы в браузере не открываются (ожидая ответа от хоста)
<Yandzee> С наступающим новым годом всех!
<Something> И тебя! :) И всех остальных тоже с наступающим!
<ChelAxe> спсб
<ChelAxe> скай
<UNIm95> Something у тебя прокси?
<Something> UNIm95 не у меня, но подозреваю, что у товарища, у которого проблема оно есть. Т.к. других вариантов пока что в упор не вижу.
<UNIm95> Something вариант в том, что в браузере стоит галочка работать автономно
<Something> UNIm95 Хм, сейчас проверим. Спасибо за идею.
<ACE74> http://paste.org/pastebin/view/26831
<UNIm95> Something или в настройках браузера неправильно указан прокси
<ACE74> ответ на  ls /boot/grub
<Yandzee> Ребят, подскажите, немогу, разрываюсь между KDE и Gnome
<Yandzee> что оставить
<total> gnome
<UNIm95> Yandzee если разрываешься то или оставь оба или xfce
<total> хотя что больше тебе нравится, то и оставляй
<Something> ACE74 так, теперь cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Yandzee> мне оба очень нравятся
<UNIm95> Yandzee или fluxbox openbox
<Yandzee> KDE функциональнее, а на гноме я всю жизнь провел
<total> ну gnome и меньше требует
<UNIm95> Yandzee допили гнома до функционала кед
<Something> UNIm95 Хм, проблема наблюдается так же в случае с IM'ами (ну т.е. пиджин не работает). Поэтому это не только браузер. Я подозреваю, что в настройках гнома неправильно указан прокси. Где он там?
<total> сам всю жизнь на гноме, хотя кде тоже нравится
<ACE74> http://paste.org/pastebin/view/26832
<[koshka]> опача
<Something> Yandzee openbox/pekwm, раз уж я не первый, кто предлагает подобные варианты :)
<[koshka]> xD
<UNIm95> Yandzee и кстати где кеды более функциональный?
<Yandzee> а если выбирать только между kde и gnome?
<Yandzee> ну например - подключение камеры
<Something> ACE74 Меня пугает твой grub.cfg :) Сейчас разберусь..
 * [koshka] помацала skai и поздравила его с наступающим Новым Годом
<Yandzee> там в параметрах системы есть такое
<Yandzee> amarok вон какой понтовый
<total> да и есть щас с сети тот кто по серверу может помочь
<UNIm95>  Something Система-параметры-настройка прокси сервера
<UNIm95> Yandzee понты дешево стоят
<Something> UNIm95: thx
<UNIm95> Something: да няма зо шо
<Something> Yandzee, слушай, у тебя что со сплэшом (ну в смысле с анимацией загрузки)? Он не показывается? Или стал другой?
<Yandzee> сначала стал другой - kubuntu, ну я его сменил на ubuntu
 * UNIm95 ща в ребут
<Yandzee> и оставил kde
<Something> тьфу, не туда, извини
<Yandzee> ?
<Something>  ACE74: В общем что у тебя там со сплешом? Он не показывается вообще?
<Something> Yandzee Просто перепутал тебя с человеком, у которого проблемы со сплешом :)
<Yandzee> уже понял))
<Something> :)
<ACE74>  Something он показывается
<Something> А что с ним не так?
<ACE74> Something: он кривой
<ACE74> и ошибка перед ним
<Something> Секунду, гляну лог
<ACE74> Something: это после обновления до 10.04
<Something> А, всё. А что именно что-то там grub?
<Something> хотя сейчас попробую тупо погуглить
<ACE74> Something: Что-то там grub2 вроде
<Something> Something http://pikucha.ru/659058 - типа такой сплеш?
<Something> ACE74 http://pikucha.ru/659058 - типа такой сплеш?
<ACE74> щас посмотрю)
<ACE74> нет
<ACE74> Ну да картинка эта только она посередине
<Something> А, ну у человека просто wide. А в консоли букафки тоже криво отображаются?
<ACE74> букввы нормально
<Something> в ту, в которую переход по ctrl+alt+f1 (обратно по ctrl+alt+f7)?
<ACE74> причём буквы сквозь картинку лезут)
<Something> хм, ну короче какие-то косяки с фреймбуфером.
<Something> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=111307.0
<Something> вот тут люди говорят, что у них заработало после добавления строчки в /etc/default/grub
<Something> Так, возвращаясь к моей проблеме - браузер работает неавтономно, IM заработал, но странички в браузере как-то не открываются.
<ACE74> Раньше была такая картинка http://www.overclockers.ru/images/soft/2009/10/29/xsplash-3.png и нормально отображалась
<Something> Ну ты попробовал это сделать?:)
<Something> ACE74:
<Something> Ну в смысле
<Something> "GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1280x1024 добавил ее в /etc/default/grub и сработало!!! Лого отображается нормально. уря!"
<Something> тьфу, забываю, что ирка не умеет несколько строчек в сообщении -_-
<ACE74> может там моё разрешение прописать?
<Something> ну, пропиши :)
<Something> Если оно не экзотическое, то должно работать (т.е. если под него есть сплеш).
<Something> хотя я не уверен
<ACE74> У меня gedit тупит
<ACE74> Он вообще ничего добавлять не хочет
<Something> sudo?
<Yandzee> Да - да! Это снова я! ))
<Something> (''')^_^ Привет!
<Yandzee> Есть специалист по шрифтам? Что это за шрифт на скрине? http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.4/images/general-desktop.jpg
<Something> Вроде дефолтный кедошрифт, если не ошибаюсь
<Yandzee> ))
<CoBa> Всех с наступающим
<Something> И тебя! :)
<Yandzee> Да, но в kubuntu он по умолчанию ubuntu-font
<Something> А, забавно.
<Something> сейчас
<Something> гляну тогда, мб оно мне покажет
<Yandzee> это вроде liberation sans
<Yandzee> Но я не уверен
<Yandzee> есть какой то пакет чтобы инсталлить liberation sans?
<CoBa> Люди что подарить 16летней девушке на НГ ?? Понимаю что не по теме обращаюсь... Еще - в компах она не шарит
<Yandzee> Да, точняк, liberation sans
<Yandzee> по крайней мере оочень похож
<ACE74> Щас вообще зелёные полоски)
<ACE74> и опять Eror problem grub
<Something> хммм
<Something> круто
<ACE74> Да чёт не очень)
<Something> так
<Something> эх, что-то я без идей :(
<ACE74> Так что это за ошибка может быть? =/
<Something> Глюки фреймбуфера какие-то или глюки самого граба
<ACE74> А как нибуть прошлый граб вернуть можно?)
<Something> Не разбирался в убунте, если честно :(
 * UNIm95 Вышел из ребута
<Something> UNIm95 Привет :) Ну, короче говоря у него всё пашет. Кроме браузера. Это ужасает ;)
<ACE74> Весело, весело встретим новый год...
<UNIm95>  Something: ржу нимагу
<Something> ACE74 с бубном под мышкой? :3
<Something> UNIm95 Ога :)
<ACE74> А как вообще эту анимацию убрать?
<UNIm95>  Something:  ое проверял настройки прокси в браузере?
<UNIm95> *он
<Something> UNIm95 Сейчас спрошу. Вроде уже проверяли вчера :)
<UNIm95> Something: твою дивизию это же вчера!
<Something> ACE74 Гык, оно выгугливается. В принципе надо убрать splash из соответствующего пункта, но как это в убунте делается (там же куча своих костылей) я не знаю
<Something> UNIm95 :) Есть такое дело, да. Сейчас убедимся ещё раз.
<Something> UNIm95 pidgin, кстати, не пашет. Сидит парень из-под qutim'а
<ACE74> Something: а в чём ты знаешь?)
<UNIm95> Something: удалёный доступ пашет7
<Something> ACE74 gentoo :3
<Something> UNIm95 Не проверял, как проверить?
<Something> UNIm95 Если ты думаешь залезть к нему - я думаю у него серый ip.
<ACE74> Может у него просто автономный режим?))
<ACE74> включен
<Something> Нет, уже проверили
<UNIm95> Something: Система-параметры-удалённый рабочий стол. когда разрешаешь он сам потом ИП определяет
<Something> Ок. Тебе в личку кину тогда. /me не держит гномопрограмм
<UNIm95> Something ок кидай
<UNIm95> Something ип  и пасс
<Something> Эх, говорит, что Ваш рабочий стол доступен только из локальной сети
<Something> пичаль
 * UNIm95 думает: когда вайн научится ВоТ нормально запускать
<Something> UNIm95 BoT это что.
<Something> *?
<UNIm95> Something: worl of tanks
<UNIm95> *world
<Something> UNIm95 Не играл, однако :(
<UNIm95> Something зря. всем админским составом на работе в неё рубимся
<Something> UNIm95 Она только под винду? :3
<UNIm95> Something к сожалению да. под линем режим гаубицы не пашет и снайпера + мышь глючит
<Something> UNIm95 Жаль =(
<UNIm95> Something ага арту не покачаешь. + вайн надо патчить чтобы работал
<Something> UNIm95: Мдяшно -_- Ну понятно.
<Something> UNIm95 Гугл вот говорит, что такие проблемы чаще всего в случае с беспроводным соединением -_-
<ChelAxe> вот вопрос такой мне надо как нить заэмулировать веб камеру как /dev/video0 и вставить туда картинко или кино
<Something> UNIm95 По ip браузинг идёт ок. Похоже на какие-то траблы с DNS, но пинг из консоли идёт ок и по хостнейму. Что-то бред.
<UNIm95> Something как инет настроен?
<Something> UNIm95 NM + роутер какой-то, у него почти чистая убунту 10.10.
<UNIm95> Something инет адсл?
<UNIm95> Something и из страны друг какой?
<Something> UNIm95 Москва, предполагаю, что у него VPN.
<ChelAxe> :-(шо не в курсе как!?
<Something> UNIm95: Говорит, что был VPN, сейчас тупо LAN.
<UNIm95> блин едь на место и там работай или попробуй скормить днс гугла или проверь во что роутер настроен
<UNIm95> Something в роутер или бридж
<Something> UNIm95 DNS гугля это 8.8.8.8 который?
<UNIm95> Something гугл в помощь =)
<Something> UNIm95 Ок-ок :3
<Something> UNIm95 Да, он самый.
<DmitriyWithers> кто нибудь в этом разбирается: http://itmages.ru/image/view/98275/b2427f9f ? прост оч надо
<Something> Коньки? Или что?
<DmitriyWithers> ога, они. как впихнуть в такие конфиг для deadbeaf? не в курсе? + погода меня достала, настроить не могу... форкаст задолбал...
<Something> UNIm95 DNS'ы в резолв не помогли, пичаль :(
<UNIm95> Something эм куда?
<Something> DmitriyWithers На погоду я забил в своё время, дедбифом не пользуюсь :(
<DmitriyWithers> фигово =(
<Something> UNIm95 /etc/resolv.conf
<Something> DmitriyWithers Да, грустно:(
<DmitriyWithers> а с сонатой как у тебя?
<UNIm95> Something вашу матушку вы 2-ём одновременно в nm и etc настройки ковыряете?
<Something> UNIm95 Тьфу, у NM есть свой DNS, блджад. Я просто его не юзаю по жизни.
<UNIm95> Something вот в этом и проблема
<Something> DmitriyWithers Я перешел с mpd на audacious - у меня не пахало в mpd ape+cue и flac+cue =( А так - работало, да.
<UNIm95> Something nm не любит дополнительных настроек в etc
<ACE74> Теперь выдаёт ошибку nForse )
<DmitriyWithers> понятн... ну фиг с ним. тупо из конфига уберу что не надо. с погодой как?
<Something> ACE74 :3 А что ты сделал? :)
<ACE74> Something картинку сменил
<Something> ACE74 Круто :)
<DmitriyWithers> короч, плюнул, удалил лишнее, решил не парится и оставил все в таком виде: http://itmages.ru/image/view/98283/438fdf0f
<Something> DmitriyWithers Вполне мило и адекватно :)
<korvin> ужас
<Something> Ну коньки нормальные же.
<DmitriyWithers> прост еще под общую цветовую гамму находил коньки))))
<Something> ык
<DmitriyWithers> прост мне кажется что минимализм всегда хорошо ;)
<ACE74> Something вот я щас что-то натворил и теперь такая картинка как ты показывал...
<ACE74> Something и ошибки нету
<Something> ACE74 А та штука, про которую я говорил прописана?
<ACE74> нет ещё)
<DmitriyWithers> чего там у вас? =)
<ACE74> Корявая картинка загрузки
<Something> Ну пропиши :)
<ACE74> я уже забыл куда
<ACE74> нашёл)
<Something> :3
<DmitriyWithers> а скрином можно или нет?)))
<Something> DmitriyWithers: Сплэшскрин довольно своеобразно скринится, поэтому сходу не получится.
<DmitriyWithers> ясно
<ACE74> http://pikucha.ru/659058  вот щас 1 в 1 такая же)
<ACE74> Скрестите пальцы перезагружаюсь)
<ACE74> Щас вообще на картинку не похоже =/
<Something> =3
<Something> Гыгы
<Something> А ты разрешение на какое поменял?
<ACE74> 1366ч768
<Something> а ты уверен, что оно вааще есть?
<ACE74> в где?
<Something> ну картинка сплэша в таком разрешении вообще существует?
<Something> поставь что-нибудь менее экзотичное
<korvin> какое нафиг разрешение? о чем вы? до НГ осталось всего ничего, нашли чем заняться
<ACE74> Какое например?)
<ACE74> Да должно быть, ранще же было)
<Something> ACE74: У меня вообще сплеша нету, fb нету, ничего нету :3
<ACE74> Я тоже так хочу)
<Something> ACE74: ты точно уверен, что именно такое? :3
<ACE74> у меня такое было раньше
<ACE74> наверно
<Something> korvin: Ога, мне ещё нужно сайтик один привести в состояние, в котором я не буду с него блевать, написать ему галерею на пыхе, обновить систему, поздравить половину контакт-листа с наступающим и это всё - до нового года! :3
<Something> ACE74 А может не такое? :3
<ACE74> может ещё 1024х768
<Something> Ну попробуй
<korvin> Something, ссзб
<san4o> korvin: нашли чем заняться. И не говори, ядро бы пересобрали чтоле ... =)))
<Something> korvin: Есть такое дело, да :3 А ещё у меня только вчера кончилась сессия, новогоднего настроения вообще нет.
<skai> @kban Something 3600 иди работать.дел еще дофига
<ACE74> =/
<skai> продолжим раздавать регалии
<skai> @voice ACE74
<skai> ну вроде за период моего сна больше никто не отличился.слвно:)
<ACE74> Всё равно всё перекошено..
<skai> ACE74: теперь вкратце одним предложением.без использования тыщи ентеров.что у тебя за нафиг?
<ACE74> После обновления убунты до 10.04, загрузочная картинка перекосилась...
<san4o> уважаемые операторы будьте добрее, ну хоть сегодня ... =))
<sharikoff> с дорым утром
<skai> sharikoff: сенкью:)
<skai> ACE74: невидия?
<ACE74> skai: да
<skai> ACE74: смирись.или юзай открытые дрова.выбор за тобой
<ACE74> skai: Что за открытые дрова?)
<skai> !noveau
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='noveau'
<skai> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Роководство установки драйвера для видеокарты nVidia тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0_nvidia на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<ACE74> skai: Дрова стоят
<skai> !nvidia-nouveau
<ubuntuhelp> Установка свободного драйвера Nouveau для видиокарт nVidia: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0_nouveau
<DmitriyWithers> не пойму... эт мне одному повезло с интелловским железом на которое все ставится без проблем?)))
<Galaxy2000> !медвед
<skai> ACE74: ессесно стоят.проприетарные.а не открытые
<skai> DmitriyWithers: не:)у мну тож интел х4500мхд:) отличная машинка
<DmitriyWithers> прост у меня на ноуте и звук, и видюха и многое чего еще ителловское.
<skai> интел видео и аудио.ну и контроллеры.из другого - рылатек вафля и жмикрон эзернет
<skai> спецом выбирал, чтобы ноут был напичкан интелом, ибо это компания лучше всего поддерживает опен сурс и дрова дает
<DmitriyWithers> Скай, мб. я в общем то основное смотрел. прост у меня при установке сразу все заводится без проблем. даж дополнительно ничего ставить не надо
<ACE74> skai: Случайно не из-за этого у меня в virtualbox'е direct3d не работает?
 * korvin is listening to: ABBA - Неизвестно - Happy New Year (Super Trouper, 1980) - (0:21/4:23)
<ChelAxe> скай
<skai> ACE74: не.в проприетарных бы работало.е работать может если ты не поставил расширения от оракла.они их вынесли в отдельный пакет теперь
<DmitriyWithers> как в пиджине поставить оповещение о прослушиваемом трэке?
<ACE74> skai: расширения от оракла?
<skai> ACE74: версия вбокса какая?
<ACE74> OSE
<skai> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.0.0/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.0.0-69151.vbox-extpack
<san4o> DmitriyWithers: если считаеш что твоим друзьяи интерестно какую музыку щас слушаеш то доустанови плагины к пиджину и настрой соотв плагин
<skai> ACE74: версия?!циферка на версии
<ACE74> 3.1.6
 * skai из листенинг мафк энд молли с01е09 в переводе кураж бамбея
<skai> ACE74: осе версия кстати не оддерживает все проприетарные плюшки
<skai> ставь 4 с сайта и расширение, что я тебе дал.будет и триде.и юсб и прочее
<ACE74> они у меня не идут
<korvin> как в гноме убрать значки с рабочего стола (Компьютер, Домашняя папка, Корзина)?
<skai> ACE74: смисли?
<skai> korvin: гконф
<skai> korvin: убунту-твик
<skai> korvin: вырвать свои глаза
<DmitriyWithers> Санчо, какие плаги именно?
<korvin> капец
<skai> DmitriyWithers: pidgin musictracker
<korvin> "йузер-френдли"
<ACE74> skai: Ошибка: Конфликты с установленными пакетами 'virtualbox-ose'
<skai> ACE74: ну так снеси вбокс осе и ставь четверку с сайта
<ACE74> skai: снёс всё равно ругается
<skai> ACE74: ты все пакеты осешные снес?
<skai> ACE74: синаптик открой и действуй
<ACE74> skai: В центре приложений удалил и всё
<skai> ACE74: 23:31:35             skai | ACE74: синаптик открой и действуй
<DmitriyWithers> блин, не поддерживает deadbeaf. а меня с этого плеера прет...
 * sharikoff поставил се расширение для хрома http://itmag.es/e7Akfl
 * sharikoff тока не знает что оно делает
<DmitriyWithers> Шарикоф, а полную ссыль можно?
<skai> sharikoff: порнушеньку смотрим?:)
<sharikoff> DmitriyWithers: https://chrome.google.com/extensions/list/popular/31?hl=ru
<sharikoff> в самом верху
<skai> sharikoff: авторское имя у расширения жууутко намекае
<sharikoff> skai: с чего это ты решил?
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> @devoice sharikoff
<ACE74> skai: опять ругается Ошибка: Зависимость не может быть удовлетворена: libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.7.0~beta1)
<sharikoff> а то прям как девочка..
<sharikoff> ACE74: так поищи пакет в котором нужная либа
<sharikoff> тебе все по шагам надо гоорить?
<sharikoff> или может в гугле поищешь?
<[ex]p|0s10n> re
 * skai пусть я не праздную новый год с момента президентства медведева - а традиции надо соблюдать:) /ми помыл домашнее животное свое и своей будущей жены:)
<skai> sharikoff: ты када плюс успел снять?
<sharikoff> седня
<skai> sharikoff: до того, как я вышел почистить ноут - ты был с плюсом
<total> помогите плиз как настроить интернет без гуи на сервере (ppp) или раздать на него с дескопа мобем huawei e1550
<sharikoff> ну значит как ты вышел
<sharikoff> total: опять ты?
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> sharikoff: это твой крест:)неси его с честью:))
<sharikoff> skai: мачи
<sharikoff> =)
<total> да эт я, с ssh разобрался, теперь вот  с сетью надо
<sharikoff> а как мы те будем подсказывать если ты щас можем в сервак вставишь?
<sharikoff> у?
<sharikoff> =)
<total> не понял
<sharikoff> ну щас ты в тырнете
<sharikoff> это понятно7
<total> ну да
<sharikoff> потом ты вставляешь модем в сервак
<sharikoff> так?
<total> ну понял уже
<sharikoff> =)
 * sharikoff все продумал на тыщу шагов вперед
<total> мне как настроить то его бы
<sharikoff> вставляешь
<skai> sharikoff: :-Р не все так просто
<sharikoff> пишешь wvdialconf /etc/wvdial
<sharikoff> он найдет те модем
<sharikoff> открываешь /etc/wvdial.conf
<sharikoff> правишь строку инициализации и номер телефона
<sharikoff> потом wvdial
<total> а все понял
<total> спс
<sharikoff> он должен дозвоницца
<sharikoff> немазашо
<sharikoff> стой
<sharikoff> пишешь wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf
<sharikoff> вот так
<total> ага, спс
<sharikoff> total: если ты не троль то твой порыв и настрочивость мне приятны..
<sharikoff> *настойчивость
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> молодец
<korvin> sharikoff, HNY!
<sharikoff> korvin: угу спасип и тебе того же
<sharikoff> здоровья главное
<korvin> eue
<skai> http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3342510
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> машинариум ваще руль
<sharikoff> я 2 дня сидел
<sharikoff> ворлд оф го прошел тоже..
<skai> sharikoff: я машин прошел на одном дыхании...гуу до сих пор время от времени гоняю
<total> sharikoff, через wvdial неполучиться, она на сервере не установлена, тогда как скомпа инет раздать
<SoaD> приветъ
<sharikoff> total:  http://easylinux.ru/node/117
<sharikoff> читай
<total> а причем тут фаирвол
<sharikoff> не файрвол
<sharikoff> а айпи фильтр
<GeLic> с наступающим вас
<sharikoff> и тебе не хворать
<Yandzee> А что, правда что kde легче gnome
<shattered> в граммах?
<Yandzee> в мегабайтах оперативки
<total>  sharikoff, а как в консоли настроить Установите на втором компьютере:
<total> IP: 192.168.0.2
<total> Netmask/Маска: 255.255.255.0
<total> Gateway/Шлюз: 192.168.0.1
<total> DNS: 192.168.0.1
<sharikoff> я ж те показывал
<sharikoff> ifconfig если побырому
<total> ну так там не описано в консоли как
<sharikoff> днс в /etc/resolv.conf
<san4o> total: network manager юзай если в консоли  не получается. проблем то....
<sharikoff> total: никада не юзай эту гадость
<sharikoff> на своем компе sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward="1"
<sharikoff> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<sharikoff> на том на котором нужен инет
<sharikoff> riute del default
<sharikoff> *route del defaul
<sharikoff> route add default gw ип твоего компа
<sharikoff> echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8">/etc/resolv.conf
<sharikoff> все должно работать
<sharikoff> и это за 3 часа до нг
 * sharikoff настраивает инет сидя в ирке..
<san4o> sharikoff: ifconfig-ом поднимет настройки до первого перезапуска компьютера и возрадуется ненадолго . пока в /etc/network/interfaces  все не впишет нормально не будет
<sharikoff> да я в курсе =)
<sharikoff> сначала надо раздать инет на серв
<sharikoff> там все поставить
<san4o> sharikoff: да я в курсе =). а он ? =)))
<sharikoff> потом сам серв будет раздавать уже нормально
<sharikoff> а он молчит
<sharikoff> как партизан
<sharikoff> ваще все можно в /etc/rc.local засовать
<sharikoff> то что я тут понаписал
<sharikoff> и не париться с interfaces
<san4o> кому и 3 часа, а кому еще почти пол суток =(
<sharikoff> я уже щас открою бутылочку холодного абсолюта...
<sharikoff> и начну приходить в норму
 * san4o до сих пор сидит на роботе и обьясняет людям что такое браузер, когда  sharikof уже довольный балуется абсолютом =((
<sharikoff> san4o: а у тя там поработать негде?
<sharikoff> =)
<san4o> мега стахановец (
<sharikoff> а то я это.. умею если чо
<san4o> sharikoff: я и до 25 еще не дотянул, а уже сивые волоски обнаружены на голове, оно тебе нада ? )
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> я 10 лет в армии был =) у меня седые волоски не только на голове
<san4o> ну welcome to ukraine
 * sharikoff невыездной.. или может на украину всетаки можно?..
<san4o> sharikoff как политического беженца примем ... но уже после НГ
<sharikoff> san4o: а город какой?
<san4o> мой город на глобусе не найдеш, да и на карте есть сомнения что нарисовали
<sharikoff> пятихатки?
<sharikoff> =)
 * san4o гордо сказал Варва 
<sharikoff> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%92%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B2%D0%B0
<san4o> гугл всех найдет. чето мы заофтопили. пейте-гуляйте товарищи ...всех с наступающим
<sharikoff> а у всех все всеравно работает..
<ACE74> Как команду в консоле остановить?)
<total> sharikoff, спс щас попробую
<sharikoff> ACE74: rjynjk c
<sharikoff> контрол с
<eternal> привет всем
<sharikoff> дароф
<eternal> кто знает как google earth поставить?
<skai> eternal: берешь три google кита
<skai> и ставишь на них google землю:)
<sharikoff> не
<sharikoff> берешь гугл черепаху
<skai> sharikoff: ты за три гугл черепахи?
<total> sharikoff, echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8">/etc/resolv.conf не понял чо этим-то делать
<logos> )))))))
<sharikoff> на нее ставишь 3 гуглослона
<total> не пон
<eternal> нее, забыли гуглгигантов))
<logos> и сказал Гулг: это хорошо
<skai> а я за трех гуглокитов голосую:)лучше уж так:)
<skai> меньше world компилять/собирать надо будет:)
<skai> а то юз флаги черепахи и слонов надо еще совместить
<sharikoff> total: это днс
<logos> нужен гугл бигбэн
<skai> logos: нафиг?
<logos> нужна среда для черепахи
<ACE74> Сделал загрузочную заставку, но что-то с дровами теперь. при запуске ругаетсяя, говрит запуск в низком разрешении...
<eternal> черепаху можно через вайн юзать))
<skai> а черепаха будет съемержена с юз флагом "море дирака"
<sharikoff> вначале была гугломгла на самом деле
<skai> eternal: нафига, если нативная есть?
<sharikoff> потом гугл сказал да будет гуглосвет
 * [koshka] помацала skai 
<logos> установка займет 7 дней
<skai> logos: 6:)
<sharikoff> total: не забудь все через судо делать
<skai> на седьмой ты отдыхать будешь:)
<skai> кстати а чмодом какие права на мир дать?
<skai> 644?
<sharikoff> 755
<skai> или анархию с 777 устроим?
<logos> 666
<sharikoff> богу мона все остальным так.. пасмареть
<skai> sharikoff: не.755 нет.ибо у создателя не все можно.есть же ограничения всякие
<sharikoff> какие
<sharikoff> если на все воля божья
<sharikoff> =))
<skai> sharikoff: точно не помню, но если почитать библию - то есть
 * [koshka] ишет тапки
<eternal> надо хотя бы запрет на удаление ставить
<eternal> а то погубит всех
<total> sharikoff, он отвечает так -bash: /etc/resolv.conf: Permission denied
<skai> sharikoff: то есть на все воля божья - значит ему эрвэикс дать?
<sharikoff> chattr +i
<sharikoff> total: я ж сказал
<sharikoff> через судо
<total> да через sudo
<total> это
<sharikoff> total: неможет быть
<logos> вообще давний спор закон противоречия до Бога или после (Декарт vs Лейбниц)
<total> total@server:~$ sudo echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8">/etc/resolv.conf
<total> -bash: /etc/resolv.conf: Permission denied
<sharikoff> skai: ^^
<sharikoff> это как так?
<sharikoff> totalsudo su
<sharikoff> total sudo su
<skai> sharikoff: ну что ты ему посоветоал?
<skai> учитесь люди.
<sharikoff> там потом aptitude install mc
<skai> судо не распространяется на подкоманды
<skai> >/etc/resolv.conf                                 это было с правами пользователя
<sharikoff> skai: поподробнее
<skai> echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8"  а вот это с суперпользователем
<total> через sudo su прошло
<sharikoff> total: угу
<sharikoff> я всегда так работаю
<skai> то есть перенаправление еха в фаил так не пройдет, если просто судо
<sharikoff> но тебе не советую
<total> а дальше просто пробывать подключаться
<total> ?
<skai> тут уж наверное стоило бы sudo sh 'echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8">/etc/resolv.conf'
<skai> возможно
<total> спс, соединение есть, но почемуто с серверов обновления не тянет
<User092[web]> quit
<CheshaNeko> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<total> подскажите почему пинг проходит, а с серверами для обновления не соединяется
<san4o> total: дак днс гугловский ты все таки добавил ? какие адреса пингуеш, серверов обновлений ?
<GeLic> п
<GeLic> куе
<total> нет свой днс
<san4o> total: полезно бы выход наружу проверить ...
<sharikoff> total: ты на своем компе все сделал?
<sharikoff> с сервака ping 77.88.23.1
<total> ща с сервера попробую пропинговать сервера обновление
<sharikoff> Landgraff: прива
<sharikoff> у тя уже 2011 год?
<Landgraff> С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!!
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> с новым
<Landgraff> sharikoff:   неее 2012 :)
<sharikoff> =))
<Landgraff> впереди планеты всей :)
<sharikoff> у нас с тобой вроде бы 3 часа разница
<Landgraff> лан побрёл бухать :)
<sharikoff> знач у тя уже 2011 год
<sharikoff> =))
<total> с сервера пинг без ошибок на сервера
<sharikoff> total: значит ты шлюзом не выставил свой комп на сервере
<sharikoff> route del default
<sharikoff> route add default gw ип твоего компа
<total> сделано
<sharikoff> под судо?
<total> пинг то идет
<sharikoff> покажи route -n
<sharikoff> только не тут
<sharikoff> а на paste.pro
<sharikoff> такс...
<total> с сервера
<sharikoff> тада сделай host -a ya.ru
<sharikoff> и покажи
<sharikoff> потом покажи cat /etc/resolv.conf
<total> host -a ya.ru на сервере?
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> у тя походу 53 удп порт закрыт
<sharikoff> в файрволе
<sharikoff> на компе
<total> http://paste.pro/356314
<sharikoff> нету маршрута
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> вру
<sharikoff> есть
<total> http://paste.pro/356317
<sharikoff> у тя 192.168.0.2 это твой комп?
<sharikoff> total: ну все пашет у тебя
<sharikoff> инет есть
<sharikoff> поставь links это текстовый браузер
<sharikoff> и увидишь
<sharikoff> aptitude update что говорит?
<total> http://paste.pro/356324
<total> sharikoff, так шо мне делать то, пинг  сюда 91.189.92.167 80 идет, а не грузится
<sharikoff> пингом порт не проверяют
<sharikoff> telnet ya.ru 80
<sharikoff> afqhdjkbn e nz xj nj
<sharikoff> файрволит у тя чо то
<ACE74> Кто знает как на virtualbox'е 3d графику запустить? =/
<sharikoff> там галка есть
<sharikoff> ее надо выбрать
<ACE74> вырал, нифига
<sharikoff> ну знач не судьба
<ACE74> в directx ругается
<ACE74> Попытка виртуальной машины, чтобы использовать аппаратные средства трехмерное ускорение потерпела неудачу. Версия Guest Additions, установленных в виртуальной машине, не соответствует версии VirtualBox на хозяине. Пожалуйста, установите соответствующие ДопоÐ
<CheshaNeko> ACE74: а нафиг?
<ACE74> CheshaNeko: Что нафиг?)
<CheshaNeko> ACE74: нафиг 3Д?
<ACE74> CheshaNeko: Ну а для чего винда ещё нужна?
<CheshaNeko> новый год скоро, а ему 3д в виртуал боксе подавай
<ACE74> Ну да)
<AndreX> игы на вбоксе ну ты даёш
<ACE74> Мне в нём удобнее будет)
<total> shariкoff, не знаю даже что может фаирволить-то
<AndreX> ну пытыйся до след новогода
<sharikoff> total: скорее всего файрвол
<total> да удалил я фаирвол, и все равно
<sharikoff> iptables -L -n -x покажи на обоих
<sharikoff> как так удалил?
<sharikoff> нафига?
<sharikoff> его просто остановить надо было
<sharikoff> файрвол на твоем компе
<odigem> хм, своп пропал
<ACE74> "Добрые" вы...
<odigem> как проверить своп?
<sharikoff> mount
<sharikoff> пасмари там свап есть?
<odigem> я в фстабе сарел
<total> на компе точно уж нет , говорит команда не найдена
<sharikoff> total: а чем ты будешь инет то раздавать
<sharikoff> iptables то снес
<sharikoff> чудо
<sharikoff> =)
<odigem> sharikoff: чет я его не наблюдаю
<total> типа обратно ставить
<CheshaNeko> лол
<sharikoff> swapon
<total> на сервере http://paste.pro/356341
<sharikoff> total: =)) конечно
<odigem> каннт финд девайсе . . . О.о
<sharikoff> на серваке покажи
<odigem> рвздел для свопа на месте
<total> http://paste.pro/356341
<sharikoff> iptables t nat -L -n -x
<sharikoff> iptables -t nat -L -n -x
<sharikoff> вот так
<sharikoff> на серве
<sharikoff> total: те сколько лет?
<odigem> как узнать ид своп раздела?
<sharikoff> извини за нескромный вопрос
<odigem> его в /mnt/disk нима
<total> http://paste.pro/356349
<total> 15
<sharikoff> total: ясно
<total> на компе поставил
<sharikoff> давай ставь на свой iptables
<sharikoff> rhfcfdf
<sharikoff> теперь запускай
<AndreX> <odigem> swapon /dev/sdx где утя свап
<sharikoff>  /etc/init.d/iptables start
<sharikoff> или service iptables start
<sharikoff> pfctl -f /etc/pf.conf
<total> ответ iptables: unrecognized service
<sharikoff> total: ты ж поставил?
<sharikoff> total:
<total> да я поставил он мне так отвечает на запуск
<sharikoff>  /etc/init.d/iptables [2 раза таб]
<sharikoff> и пасмари как он праильно называется
<sharikoff> мож я лопухнулся
<total> total@total-desktop:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/iptables
<total> sudo: /etc/init.d/iptables: command not found
<sharikoff> ты не поставил
<total> поставил
<sharikoff> ппц
<sharikoff> ну раз его нет?
<sharikoff> то где он?
<odigem> как узнать уид /dev/sda4 ?
<total> сам не знаю, в сети тож такие случаи видел
<sharikoff> какие случаи
<sharikoff> что тупо не встал iptables&
<total> ну также
<total> <total> total@total-desktop:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/iptables
<total>  sudo: /etc/init.d/iptables: command not found
<sharikoff> ну так его поставить надо
<sharikoff> чтоб он был файнд
<total> порверил, пишет установлена самая свежая версия
<sharikoff> 2 раза таб делал?
<sharikoff>  /etc/init.d/iptables [2 раза таб]
<odigem> swapon: /dev/sda4: swapon failed: Операция не позволяется
<odigem> терь даже так
<AndreX> от рута
<odigem> а
<odigem> точн
<HouZZZ> всех с наступающим
<HouZZZ> )))
<HouZZZ> ребят, подскажите плиз, как узнать чей тачпад стоит на нетбуке?
<AndreX> <odigem>  sudo blkid /dev/sdx
 * odigem вернул своп на родину
<HouZZZ> хочу запилить мультитач
<total> iptables присутствует
<parfux> =)
<parfux> новый год всем побоку...
<total> sharikoff, а dev пакет тож надо?
<sharikoff> total: незнаю
<sharikoff> ставь
<sharikoff> странно у меня тоже самое
<parfux> впорос... пытаюсь запустить доту в отдельном X
<parfux> написал скрипт:
<HouZZZ> подскажите как узнать от какого производителя тачпад?
<parfux> #!/bin/bash
<parfux> cd "/media/data/GAMES/Warcraft III"
<parfux> WINEDEBUG=-all nice -20  wine "/media/data/GAMES/Warcraft III/w3l.exe" -opengl
<sharikoff> total: походу он вечно запущен
<parfux> просто так запускается на ура
<total> iptables
<total>  тогда в чем проблема
<parfux> а в другом X - нехочет
<sharikoff> total: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<sharikoff> на своем
<total> на сервере?
<sharikoff> НА СВОЕМ
<sharikoff> опа
<sharikoff> вру
<sharikoff> ifconfig -a покажи
<sharikoff> када инет запущен
<total> с компа иль с серва
<sharikoff> с компа
<sharikoff> за серв забудь пока
<sharikoff> там все нормально
<HouZZZ> АУУУУ!!! как узнать чей тачпад? ALPS Synaptic или еще какой
<total> http://paste.pro/356357
<sharikoff> @voice HouZZZ
<sharikoff> total: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<sharikoff> на своем
<sharikoff> и пробуй с сервака
<total> sharikoff, то же самое
<sharikoff> что тоже самое
<sharikoff> ты щас ввел так как я те сазал?
<sharikoff> total: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<total> да
<sharikoff> обращаю внимание
<sharikoff> ppp0 а не eth0
<total> да
<AndreX> <HouZZZ> ноут разбери и посмотри))
<HouZZZ> ))))))))
<sharikoff> на серваке traceroute 77.88.23.1
<sharikoff> и вывод на пасту
<total> говорит прога не установлена
<AndreX> так ставь
<total> как плохо без адслки
<sharikoff> total: route -n
<sharikoff> на серваке
<total> воткнул и ни каких проблем
<sharikoff> и ifconfig -a на серваке
<sharikoff>  total ты не прав
<total> http://paste.pro/356370
<sharikoff> это надо знать
<total> ну с ppp тож плохо
<total> http://paste.pro/356371
<sharikoff>  tracepath ya.ru
<total> http://paste.pro/356530
<total> ну и какой диагноз
<total> доктор
<sharikoff> на своем компе iptables -t nat -
<sharikoff> на своем компе iptables -t nat -L
<total> http://paste.pro/356547
<sharikoff> iptables -F
<total> где а
<sharikoff> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<sharikoff> на своем
<total> на серве или на компе
<total> дальше
<sharikoff> проверяй
<total> шо
<sharikoff> шо шо .. не шо =))
<total> да задалбал этот сервак седня уже
<san4o> total:  tracepath 87.250.250.3   лутше по йпи пробуй. мож  днс не подцепило. надежней будет
<CheshaNeko> total: как новый год встретишь так его и проведешь
<total> цепuul;
<sharikoff> ?
<san4o> total: продолжай, мы все ждем увидеть новогоднее чудо ...
<total> да уж
<total> сам бы рад
<total> чуду
<total> не а не работает
<CheshaNeko> total: щито?
<sharikoff> так
<total> а осиновый кол против этой проблемы не действует
<sharikoff> total: компы между собой пингуются?
<total> да
<sharikoff> или у тя пинг тоже не установлен?
<sharikoff> =)
<total> пингуются
<sharikoff> так
<sharikoff> щас
<sharikoff> на своем echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<sharikoff> b gjghj,eq
<sharikoff> и попробуй
<sharikoff> и я пойду пить со спокойной душой
<san4o> total: или роутер купи. и иди пей со спокойной душой тоже =))
<total> гуляй народ, сегодня праздник. ЗАРАБОТАЛО!!! cспасиб большое
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> до нг осталось 50 минут
<sharikoff> все
<total> на роутер денюшки нужны
<total> а у нас в копейске еще 3 часа 49 мин
<san4o> total: а пол киловатный комп держать включеным денег не нада ?
<total> хех
<sharikoff> у мя циска 1721 дома вместо роутера
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> и еще 3725 за креслом стоит
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> шуми сильно а так бы приспособил
<sharikoff> *шумит
<san4o> sharikoff: total-у продай пускай и он себе так настроит =))))
<total> всех с новым годом!!! и еще раз спс
<Guest42113> всем привет
<sharikoff> дароф
<Spasibo_vas_tozh> http://www.bugaga.ru/uploads/posts/2010-12/1293788517_fun-11.jpg
<CheshaNeko> Spasibo_vas_tozh: wtf?
<Spasibo_vas_tozh> картинка
<sharikoff> @voice Spasibo_vas_tozh
<Spasibo_vas_tozh> хм
<Spasibo_vas_tozh> а аргументы) ?
<sharikoff> прикольная
<Lorgus> привет страна
<Lorgus> с новым годом тебя
<Spasibo_vas_tozh> 85 пунктов до релиза
<CheshaNeko> Spasibo_vas_tozh: чего?
<Spasibo_vas_tozh> дебияна
<Guest42113> пасаны, кто знает в чем проблема? debian lenny. Поставил fglrx из репов,сделал aticonfig --initial. А вот что происходит: glxinfo: name of display: :0.0 Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<AndreX> !ass
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ass'
<AndreX> )
<[koshka]> с Наступающим вас,уважаемые
<Guest42113> нихто?
<AndreX> и тя
<Spasibo_vas_tozh> sharikoff, у тебя ж новый год скоро?
<Spasibo_vas_tozh> ты чего тут сидешь) ?
<AndreX> а почему гаишники на улице?))
<Spasibo_vas_tozh> а их наказали
<chelaxe> с наступающим...
<chelaxe> блин на морозе больно по клавишам стукать((
<AndreX> ))
<Poshlykov> Happy New Year!
<Spasibo_vas_tozh> ура.
<Spasibo_vas_tozh> в 12 я буду спать. алилуя.
<Spasibo_vas_tozh> ну точнее спать не буду, но мой моск трогать никто уже не будет
<|DEMON|> привет ребят
 * |DEMON| решил выпить кофе
<AndreX> |DEMON|: ку
<sharikoff> у меня уже 2011 год
<Spasibo_vas_tozh> sharikoff, с прошедшим
<CheshaNeko> sharikoff: как там?
<Spasibo_vas_tozh> sharikoff, президента записал?
<Spasibo_vas_tozh> sharikoff, а то я собираюсь уже часиков в 9 шампуня и спать
<skai> sharikoff: ну и как тебе в будущем?
<artus> skai: sharikoff с наступающим нигадаи )
<Spasibo_vas_tozh> artus, у одного из них уже наступивший
<Spasibo_vas_tozh> про +5 не забывай
<skai> artus: тя тож
<artus> ))
<skai> .re
<parfux> а вот чисто теоретически... пересбор ядра и вайна в убунте под intel atom увеличит производительность варкрафта?
<parfux> для комфортной игры нехватает пары мегагерц
<AndreX> нет
<Spasibo_vas_tozh> пары мегагерц ?
<AndreX> попроси у деда мороза новый проц)
<parfux> а всякие SSE2-3-4
<parfux> ну почти совсем хорошо
<parfux> но на замесах в доте лагает
<artus> а яжро тут при чем ?
<parfux> ну оно в убунте под i386
<AndreX> ты вари лучше пересобери)
<parfux> сталобыть мало оптимизировано...
<parfux> вайну пох на всякие там SSE?
<skai> gish - тру игрушка:)
<parfux> а там шмот варить можно?
<parfux> нет!
<parfux> а в доте можно!
<AndreX> у тебя инет какой
<sharikoff> artus: rr
<sharikoff> всмысле кууу
<sharikoff> =))
<artus> sharikoff: гг
<sharikoff> абсолют даето себе знать
<artus> хех ) надо и себе принять чего нить )
<sharikoff> @devoice Spasibo_vas_tozh
 * sharikoff добрый дед мороз
<sharikoff> Spasibo_vas_tozh: с новым годом егегей
<skai> @voice [koshka] sharikoff artus skai Spasibo_vas_tozh ubuntuhelp
<skai> а я это как метку поздравлений:)
<sharikoff> в час ночи войс как салют считается?
<sharikoff> или как костюм зайчика?
<skai> sharikoff: тип того:)
<skai> хотяяя
<skai> нука быстр опризнались у кого уже наступил новый год?
<artus> о... шапочка ))
<AndreX> у мня через 29 мин
<AndreX> точ через 18
<ded_moroz> @op
<ded_moroz> sharikoff: меняй ник на санту и тоже шляпу одевай
<ded_moroz> Spasibo_vas_tozh: ты стань святым николаем и тож шляпу одевай:)
<ACE74> Помогите разобраться с установкой свободного драйвера nVidia http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0_nouveau#%D1%88%D0%B0%D0%B3_5
<ded_moroz> ACE74: тебе не нужен свободный драйвер
<artus> нет чтоб мандарины кушать они драйвера ставять )
<ACE74> ded_moroz: Почему это?
<ACE74> Какие мандарины когда дров нет)
<ded_moroz> ACE74: потому, что на них нет триде.ставь проприетарные
<ACE74> ded_moroz: поставил, в Virtualbox'е 3д не работает) кто-то говорил что надо свободные ставить
<ded_moroz> ACE74: не.тебе говорили ставить проприетарный вбокс и дополнение к нему
<ACE74> Всёравно не работает
<ded_moroz> ACE74: а что именно не работает?
<ded_moroz> дополнения  гостевой ос ставил?
<ACE74> ded_moroz: Direct3D
<ded_moroz> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/android/5740392
<ACE74> ded_moroz: b ljgjkytybz ujcntdjq jc cnjbn
<ACE74> ded_moroz: и дополнение гостевой ос стоит)
 * ded_moroz и кому нужен вайн, когда есть хамбл инди паки:)
<ded_moroz> ACE74: а в настройках вбокса ты ставил акселерат оутпут?
<ACE74> ded_moroz: Это что?
<ded_moroz> ACE74: это в настройках вбокса
<[koshka]> ded_moroz, с новый годом =*
<ACE74> ded_moroz: Там только включить 3д и 2д графику
 * ded_moroz тепло обнял [koshka]
<[koshka]> ded_moroz,  =*
 * [koshka] потрогала новогоднего ded_moroz 
<[koshka]> а мне можно снегуркой ?
<[koshka]> или сильно страшная? хД
<himik> покаж фотку
<himik> определим степень допуска
 * AndreX перебёг в Новый Год
<[koshka]> AndreX, с Новым годом ;)
<chelaxe> 0_о а мя?
<snegurko> ку ку
<[koshka]> с Новым годом
<AndreX> [koshka]: И тебя
<snegurka> xD
 * chelaxe жадно лапает снегурку
<ACE74> При установке гостевой когда выбираю D3D он ругается http://s49.radikal.ru/i124/1012/59/207f2dbeab5d.png
 * ded_moroz стукнул посохом chelaxe
<ded_moroz> @kick chelaxe ведите себя прилично сударь
<snegurko> миня миня
<ded_moroz> @kick Dead_Moroz в живых останется только один
 * snegurka помацала ded_moroz 
 * snegurko кричит  миня миня
<snegurka> ded_moroz, можно я снегуркой побуду? )
<ded_moroz> snegurko: господи, мужчина, ну оденьтесь вы зайчиком
 * chelaxe чешет лоб
<chelaxe> больно же
<ded_moroz> chelaxe: а нехай внучку лапать:)
<zaycheg> приг приг
<chelaxe> таки я и женится могу...
<snegurka> не нужно о_О
<snegurka> я страшная бабайка :D
<snegurka> да,Скай? :D
<ded_moroz> ACE74: какая нить зверсборка без дров под вмварю
<ded_moroz> ACE74: какая нить зверсборка без дров под вбокс
<Dead_Moroz> lolololoo
<ded_moroz> ACE74: ставь другую
<chelaxe> гы я покетик надену
<Dead_Moroz> дед морозов долждно быть много
<ACE74>  ded_moroz: тоесть на неё вообще никакие дрова ставить ненужно?
<ded_moroz> ACE74: а ты ставил?
<snegurka> Dead_Moroz, а снегурка одна :D
<Dead_Moroz> всех с Новым Годом ) я вчера далл диск убунты ещё одному виндовозу ) поздравляю
<ACE74>  ded_moroz:Ну да) там идут по умолчанию, но можно убрать
<Dead_Moroz> snegurka я уже влюблён
<Dead_Moroz> snegurka я тебя видел)
<snegurka> Dead_Moroz, давно ли ? ;)
<Dead_Moroz> да
<Dead_Moroz> ))
<snegurka> де видел? о_О
<snegurka> :D
<Dead_Moroz> на фотге))
<snegurka> эх.. )
<Dead_Moroz> симпатяга ты
<chelaxe> ммм дайте посмотреть
<Tenshigo> ну всех с наступившим что ли -_-
<snegurka> мне еще 3 часа
<hookah> Tenshigo: с наступившим? О_о
<Dead_Moroz> пойду скайп настраивать ^__^
<hookah> мне еще 6 часов
<Dead_Moroz> нам ещё 5 часов
<Tenshigo> ой черт. разница в 5 часов с мск -_-
<hookah> Tenshigo: ты где географически?
<Tenshigo> Иркутск
<AndreX> уже был ты спиш
<CheshaNeko> мне еще 4 часа ^_^
<Dead_Moroz> \quit
<Dead_Moroz> ыы
<hookah> =)
<Dead_Moroz> ёще только начали)) а уже
<hookah> artus: ты чего с войсом опять? в честь праздника чтоль? ))
<snegurka> hookah, это Скай просто нас поздравил
<snegurka> хД
<hookah> гы. это он любит )))
<snegurka> та я знаю
<snegurka> мы его тооже любим
<artus> hookah: ога ) хош себе ? )
<hookah> artus: давай, че
<artus> @voice hookah
<hookah> кошееерно )
 * hookah болеет >_<
<hookah> че-то тихо как-то. видимо, все сосредоточенно готовятся ))
<AndreX> завтра будет громко)
<hookah> AndreX: разве что во второй половине дня ) в первой большинство думаю будет болеть )
<AndreX> <hookah> угу
<artus> hookah: а я пифасик пью )
<hookah> artus: а я ничо не пью (( болею страшно
<hookah> artus: хотя коньячок у меня есть отличный, наверное налью стопочку )
<hookah> artus: это твоя новогодняя программа - пивасик в одиночестве? ))
<artus> hookah: че в одиночестве то ) у меня тут народу бегаеть много ) и даж гитара над ухом играеть )
<ded_moroz> плюсики плюсики:)да скай вообще сволочь
<ded_moroz> хмммм
 * ded_moroz не подумал, что буква @ выдаст меня с головой
<chelaxe> а я на крыше сижу)
<hookah> artus: круть ))
<chelaxe> уже второй час(
<hookah> chelaxe: не холодно?
<hookah> ded_moroz: таки выдаст )
<chelaxe> жутко
<hookah> chelaxe: а чего ты там делаешь?
<chelaxe> но у мя еще полтора коньяка
<hookah> chelaxe: коньяк это хорошо.
<chelaxe> ну у нас пати дворовых котов
<chelaxe> ждем салют
 * ded_moroz поставил оба humble bumble indie pack
<ded_moroz> все:)теперь никакое винцо не нужно
<hookah> ded_moroz: ну без бокала шампуся все равно не обойтись - традиция же )
<chelaxe> чую в новом году буду страдать от ангины)))))))))))0
<ded_moroz> hookah: а я не отмечал новый год с тех пор, как путин перестал быть президентом:)потому, что ян е смотрел ни одного выступления медведа по тиви:)
<dmitriywithers> всем доброго алкогольного вечера)))
<hookah> ded_moroz: то есть не отмечаешь НГ потому что не хочешь смотреть Медведева? )
<hookah> блин, посоветуйте говноаськовый клиент под гном ((
<ded_moroz> hookah: не.просто стала такая традиция - не отмечать праздники
<hookah> ded_moroz: не, ну совсем без праздникофф не интересно же
<ded_moroz> hookah: накладно праздновать все подряд:)лучше я сделаю себе подарок в тот момент, когда есть деньги, а не буду копить на праздник и ждать
<hookah> ded_moroz: интересный подход )) я бы тоже так сделал, но все портит одна весчь - подарки в основном приходится дарить другим, а не самому себе ))
<ded_moroz> ну я веду одинокую жисть:)
<zaycheg> а мне седня трусняки модные подарили
<ded_moroz> а для близких и любимых, кому дарю подарки - тоже не жду праздников:)
<hookah> а мне тапки ))
<ded_moroz> zaycheg: а у мну на новый год все равно есть три традиции:)
<ded_moroz> 1. мыть домашнее свое животное
<ded_moroz> в прошлом году был дома - мыл кота
<zaycheg> hookah: в пень тапки.. трусняки круче
<ded_moroz> в этом - в общаге.мыл ноутьбук:)
<zaycheg> =)
<ded_moroz> 2. мыть домашнее животное моей будущей жены
<artus> hookah: забей на аську ) юзай жабир )
<ded_moroz> отмыл себя:)
<hookah> zaycheg: нее, очень модные тапки. собачки такие мохнатые ))
<hookah> artus: дык это еще надо моему контакт-листу рассказать
<ded_moroz> 3. встречать новый год в новых трусах:)в этом году - черно-оранжевые боксеры:)
<zaycheg> ded_moroz: лучший
<ded_moroz> inkvizitor68sl: может новогойдний ник возьмешь?
<ded_moroz> artus: ты тож смени ник
<artus> на какой ?  )
<ded_moroz> HNY: S_Novim_Godom возьми
<TheThing> предлагаю вам флешмоб
<zaycheg> гном -убийца
<zaycheg> отличный ник
<zaycheg> =)
<TheThing> взять ники "ВСЕХ С" "НАСТУПАЮЩИМ" "НОВЫМ ГОДОМ" и по очереди на каналы заходить
<S_novim_godom> @op
<TheThing> правда тут кириллица в никах не прет
<ded_moroz> artus: ну что у нас осталось?дед мороз, снегурка есть.зайчик и поздравление - тоже.нужны три белых коня:)
<vseh_s_praznikom> гг
<ded_moroz> C_HOBbIM_rODOM
<ded_moroz> вот так надо:)
<ded_moroz> и восклицательных знаков спереди и сзади
<ded_moroz> C_HOBbiM_GODOM:
<C_HOBbiM_GODOM> s&
<snegovik> ололо
<ded_moroz> vseh_s_praznikom: давай будешь елочкой
<vseh_s_praznikom> гг
 * ded_moroz наклал под елку:))
<ded_moroz> подарки всмысле:))
<hookah> жееесть ))
<Yolka> а теперь давайте вокруг меня водить вокруг меня хороводы )
<ded_moroz> кому новогодние плюсы на удачу?
 * snowflakes падают на Yolka
 * Yolka уронил на ded_moroz шишку и попал в лоб )
<ACE74> http://s15.radikal.ru/i188/1012/b8/22d45a92db5f.jpg  Всёравно та же ошибка
<ded_moroz> Yolka не попал в лоб.
 * ded_moroz отбил шишку своим посохом
<hookah> хм, что из новогодней атрибутики еще не занято? )
<snowflakes> hookah: шарик
<Yolka> герлянда )
<Yolka> ну и остальные шишечки )
<hookah> тема ))
<girljanda> J_J
<ded_moroz> ACE74: http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=15436
<ded_moroz> girljanda: дева_жанда
<girljanda> ded_moroz: м?
<ded_moroz> girljanda: ну твой ник
<ded_moroz> girljanda: гёрл жанда
<girljanda> ded_moroz: да пофик, транслит же )
<girljanda> ded_moroz: предложи другой вариант написания
<ded_moroz> garland
<ded_moroz> в переводе с английского - гирлянда
<girljanda> ded_moroz: ну это я знаю, просто не все поймуть
<girljanda> хотя можно
<ded_moroz> girljanda: поймут
<ded_moroz> снежинку же поняли
<ded_moroz> @voice snowflakes
<ded_moroz> чтобы видно было:)
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> присоединяйтесь
<girljanda> балин
<ded_moroz> так
<ded_moroz> пять минут и у меня будет новый год:)
<girljanda> почему у меня команда смены ника не работает О_о
<snowflakes> girljanda: ник занят?
<ded_moroz> garland: Nickname is already in use.
<ded_moroz> ага:)
<snowflakes> garlands
<girljanda> зараза ))
<ded_moroz> ну и фиг с ним:)
<snowflakes> пусть их много будет
<ded_moroz> становись шариком на елочке
<girljanda> то же самое
<ded_moroz> girljanda: тогда убери букву j из ника
<total> всех с новым годом, кого с наступающим, а кого с наступившим 2011
<girlanda> о, придумал
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> jJ
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> оО
<Tinsel> ну теперь вроде полный комплект
<ded_moroz> а вот и у меня 2011 год:)
<ded_moroz> Day changed to Sat, 01 Jan 2011
<snowflakes> ^_^
<|^DEMOSS^|> c yfcnegf.obv? njdfhbob
<|^DEMOSS^|> с наступающим, товарищи
<ded_moroz> C_HOBbIM_rODOM11: три часа осталось тебе:)
<Tinsel> некоторых уже с наступившим ))
<ded_moroz> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<ded_moroz> хоть не вылетел
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> ded_moroz, я уже отметил
<ded_moroz> C_HOBbIM_rODOM11: поспешил:) а и пофиг
<|^DEMOSS^|> oO тогда  с новым годом )
<ded_moroz> http://itmages.ru/image/view/98316/f9b73350
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> ded_moroz, у меня семейка уже спать собираетс
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> а в гости никто не позвал
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> в 12 шампанского долбану
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> и спать
<ded_moroz> примено тоже, тока без шампуня
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> ну иначе я не усну
<Tinsel> не, я-таки выпью шампуся, а еще меня уткой с яблоками покормят
<ded_moroz> C_HOBbIM_rODOM11: не студент ты:)
<ded_moroz> а приготовлю ка я себе завтрак.первый в этом году:)
<|^DEMOSS^|> f z yt gm. gjxnb - gj'njve ,jrfk ljvfiytuj dbyf? j,;bhfkjdrf ? gfhe rke,jd b pljhjdsq cjy yf gfhe cenjr )) ye f jgjckz - yf hf,jne
<|^DEMOSS^|> а я не пью почти - поэтому бокал домашнего вина, обжираловка , пару клубов и здоровый сон на пару суток )) ну а опосля - на работу
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> ded_moroz, конечно не студент
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> админ
<|^DEMOSS^|> и я админ
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> |^DEMOSS^|, хад
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> а мне вот с утра)
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> кто в мск пошлите пиво чтоли пить
<|^DEMOSS^|> тока я хз- но я хард инженер-админ  с паяльниками, проводами, в сумке диски, пару переносных хардов по 320 гектар с софтом и прочими неприятностями, ну и струмент на все случаи жизни ))) даже роутер есть ))
<|^DEMOSS^|> короче я кто то такой  - супер микс )
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> |^DEMOSS^|, кстааати
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> у меня к тебе есть офигенная новость
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> сча
<|^DEMOSS^|> C_HOBbIM_rODOM11: о_О
<|^DEMOSS^|> ***зажмурился в ожидании
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> |^DEMOSS^|, http://onegadget.ru/og/7027
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> раз
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> http://onegadget.ru/og/13948 два
<Tinsel> симпатишно
<|^DEMOSS^|> C_HOBbIM_rODOM11: гы ) но я тп линки люблю, хотя этто тоже неплохо
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> вот на второй денежку я уже отложил
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> |^DEMOSS^|, а нафиг тп линк с собой таскать?
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> я вот циски обожаю
<Tinsel> C_HOBbIM_rODOM11: продается в москве?
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> это ж не повод его в портфеле держать)
<|^DEMOSS^|> пока ты откладываешь денежкку на вафлероутеры, я уже коплю на сервер )
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> пока я откладываю на вафле роутеры - я коплю на домен
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> ну как коплю
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> зп получу и куплю
<|^DEMOSS^|> в тырнете ?
 * C_HOBbIM_rODOM11 хмуро покосился на sharikoff
<|^DEMOSS^|> name.ru ?
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> не
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> пока секрет какой
<ded_moroz> C_HOBbIM_rODOM11: не шариков, а zaycheg
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> ему 10 лет
<|^DEMOSS^|> а
<|^DEMOSS^|> ну просто некоторые покупают в 2011 кластера и целые домены
<|^DEMOSS^|> домен - это также сетевая единица, ну и адресс в интернете
<|^DEMOSS^|> C_HOBbIM_rODOM11: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Домен
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> я про доменное имя
<|^DEMOSS^|> поэтому правильнее выразиться что ты покупаешь доменное имя )
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> собственно, чисто формально - доменов других не бывает
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> это просто русские МСовцы перевели криво в своё время
<rickdelscorzo> всех с наступающим праздником!
<|^DEMOSS^|> C_HOBbIM_rODOM11: у нас вон ntшный домен из 107 машин до сих пор рулится в одном минестерстве, в 2011  его выкупает чел, и ставит туда HA Cluster  с миграцией виртов
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> домен из 107 машин - это всё равно домен.
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> короче мне лениво сегодня кому то что то доказывать, тем более ссылаясь на кривых переводчиков
<|^DEMOSS^|> правильный мужик, жаль я пока к нему путей не нашел. Срочно нужно корешиться и работать вместе. Очень уж хочу потрогать кластеры и на месте научиться с ними разбираться
<|^DEMOSS^|> моя мечта вообще - в ДЦ завязнуть инженером, рулить и создавать проекты, и иметь собственное оборудования для наработок в сфере кластеризации и виртуализации
<Ragnareg> всег с наступающим и наступившим!!!
<|^DEMOSS^|> ибо это огромная гибкая система, на копошение с которой может уйти много лет )
<ded_moroz> а давайте в беседе не участвовать с обычными никами.меняйте на новогодние
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> в ДЦ ? инженером? иметь оборудование ?
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> шутник.
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> кто ж тебе там оборудование то дас
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> т
<ded_moroz> |^DEMOSS^|: ну?
<Yandzee> кто нибудь пробовал kde sc 4.6 на kubuntu?
<ded_moroz> Yandzee: в беседе не участвовать с обычными никами.меняйте на новогодние
<ded_moroz> Yandzee: не нарушай правила праздника
<Yandzee> Серьезно чтоли?
<|^DEMOSS^|> C_HOBbIM_rODOM11:  куплю
<gnom> да
<ded_moroz> |^DEMOSS^|: демосс.ты не слышал, что я предложил?
<ded_moroz> @voice gnom
<ded_moroz> gnom: теперь у тебя право голоса есть:)
<Tinsel> ы ))
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> а давайте +,
<ded_moroz> гном есть.нужен санта
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> +m
<|^DEMOSS^|> существует древний принцип из покон веков
<Yolka> ну и остальные шишечки ) . предновогодняя раздача орденов ? )
<gnom> пасиб, ded_moroz
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> и войс давать только по нику новогоднему
<|^DEMOSS^|> Дэмоссы всегда несут гордо и неизменно свое имя, чтобы не случилось
<Yolka> ггг )))
<Yandzee> Так что с kde sc 4.6 на kubuntu?
<Tinsel> осталось еще боту ник сменить )
<Yandzee> как оно пашет?
<ded_moroz> @mode +q |^DEMOSS^|
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> гыгы
<ded_moroz> |^DEMOSS^|: вот поменяй.тогда расклею рот:)
<ded_moroz> Yandzee: а ты слышал меня?
<Yandzee> вы серьезно что-ли, почему тогда у других ники не изменены?
<ded_moroz> Yandzee: они в беседе не учавствуют
<Tinsel> Yandzee: другие не общаются
<Yolka> а они статисты )
<ded_moroz> хочешь участвовать - бери новогодний ник
<XuMuK> ку
<XuMuK> всех с наступающим!! :)
<Tinsel> XuMuK: ку ) и тебя тож
<ded_moroz> !ny | XuMuK
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK: в беседе не участвовать с обычными никами.меняйте на новогодние
<Yolka> инк, ты б хоть в топик добавил поздравляшку )
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> в лом
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> я поздравляшка
<Yolka> гг
<ded_moroz> Yolka: первый ник на канале уже подравляет:)
<XuMuK[NY]> таг пойдёт?))
<ded_moroz> XuMuK[NY]: слабо.становись новогодним персонажем.
<ded_moroz> XuMuK[NY]: тут карнавальная ночь как никак
<Tenshigo> artus-Yolka, ухаха
<ded_moroz> @voice Vodka_v_sugrobe
<Vodka_v_sugrobe> за что
<ded_moroz> Vodka_v_sugrobe: теперь у тебя есть право голоса:)
<ded_moroz> Vodka_v_sugrobe: сейчас это не предупреждение:)
<Vodka_v_sugrobe> а я всегда думал, что предупреждения.
<Vodka_v_sugrobe> бу
<ded_moroz> Vodka_v_sugrobe: а чтобы я знал, кто послушался:)
<Vodka_v_sugrobe> ой вей
<Vodka_v_sugrobe> черт. надо было "водка в морозилке"
<ded_moroz> Vodka_v_sugrobe: пущай сугроб будет:)
<ded_moroz> XuMuK[NY]: можешь стать оливьешкой:)
<demoss> черно  оно или блистает светом, горит ли пламенным огнем, Но имя ДЭМОСС не изменно, и гордо мы его несем
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> ded_moroz, ты артус али скай?
<ded_moroz> C_HOBbIM_rODOM11: угадай:)
<Tinsel> дык очевидно же ))
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> скай
<ded_moroz> вово:)
<ded_moroz> очевидно жеж:)
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> @mode -q *
<demoss> не превышайте допустимых полномочий
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> Оо
<ded_moroz> C_HOBbIM_rODOM11: сурово
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> ChanServ, пьянь!
<ded_moroz> @mode +m
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> ну и фиг с ним
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> пусть живут
<demoss> в противном случае я подам жалобу в совет сети
<XuMuK[NY]>  ит
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> demoss, это который?
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> РЕТН ) ?
<ded_moroz> XuMuK[NY]: становиь oliv'eshka
<Tinsel> demoss: а че, набрать /nick (че-нить новогоднее) это сложно? ))
<ded_moroz> *становись
<gnom> или баба ежка
<Tinsel> ну ежка тут ваще не в тему. еще кащеев тогда всяких сразу, че уж
<ded_moroz> а вот оливьешка - герой праздника:)
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> блин
<Yolka> ну , поднимаю эту запотевшую рюмку за всех пресутствующих ) здоровья вам и удачи в наступающем году )
<ded_moroz> нам нужен фейерверк
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> а я даже не стал есть торт и мясо по францущски
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> @names
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> @nicks
<ubuntuhelp> [Green], ^DEMOSS^, _di, a2tech, AbiGeuS, Aceler, Afrit, aleksdem, Alex_P, amgarching, amigo, ampiryan, avas, baltazor, barabashka, C_HOBbIM_rODOM11, ChanServ, chemodan71, De_Abler, ded_moroz, demoss, develop7, dflurker, Dmitry, enhydra, Ep5iloN__, Gabi, gnom, GP-2700, himik, Infra_HDC, jam-16, jham, JohnDoe_71Rus, kamyshovyy, ko2x, korvin, kroxiksut1, l0ser140, largesky, (2 more messages)
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> @more
<ubuntuhelp> locobot_1, Lorgus, Lynk, madrider, Magik, MAP4yK, mc_fail, mva, NiCloAy1, Nikoli, odigem, Offoffoff, Over, padavan, Poshlykov1, rapidsp, rem_lex|buhoy, resurection, rick_mandarin, runkov, seif-, shattered, smoky, snegovik, snegurka, svu, Tenshigo, Tinsel, total, travkin, ubuntuhelp, ubuntulog, UNIm95, Vodka_v_sugrobe, Volkodav, Xam, xopek, XuMuK[NY], Yolka, yurau, Yuretsz, (1 more message)
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> @more
<ubuntuhelp> z13, and zaycheg
<ded_moroz> C_HOBbIM_rODOM11: не трави душу:(я не ел картошку по французски с прошлого нового года
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> ded_moroz, так я не про картошку)
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> я про мясо2~ (
<ded_moroz> C_HOBbIM_rODOM11: новогодняя традиция у нас с матерью.а еще шоколадная картошка
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> _)
<ded_moroz> C_HOBbIM_rODOM11: мясо то есть
 * snegurka помацала и поцемала ded_moroz 
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> @voice zaycheg
<Tinsel> snegurka: родственники жеж, ай-яй
<snegurka> Tinsel, я ж ничего такого не сделала
<snegurka> только помацала и поцемала
<snegurka> можно хоть раз в год Ская поцемать )
<Tinsel> snegurka: не Ская, а Деда Мороза )
<Tinsel> таак
<Tinsel> пошел я принимать новогоднюю ванну
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> хыхы
<snegurka> Tinsel, ну так в душЕ он Ска
<snegurka> й
<ded_moroz> да. в душе я скай фалькорр
<ded_moroz> Скай Фалькорр -  будущий Император Галактики, огромный, могучий сине-золотой дракон, пилот Первой Экспедиции. Родной сын Коршуна и Тикавы, Диктатор. Жестокий, беспощадный убийца; уничтожает всех, кто представляет
<ded_moroz> опасность драконам. Совершенно неспособен причинить вред детёнышу. Влюбившись в королеву Аракити, превратил её сначала в драконессу, а позднее и в Диктатора. Эмоционален и горяч.
<barabashka> хай , у меня  почему то меню Переход появилось меню Закладки и туда занеслись папки Музыка Документы Картинки Видео Загрузки ... почему это произошло и как вернуть чтобы было как раньше списком .. в настройках это не найти что то нигде
<ded_moroz> а пойдет
<ded_moroz> @voice barabashka
<ded_moroz> barabashka: что ставил последнее?
<barabashka> ded_moroz: давно уже так не могу сказать
<barabashka> что такое @voice
<Tenshigo> интересно подготовил ли то на distrowatch новогодний релиз -_-.
<ded_moroz> barabashka: обычно - предупреждение.а в новый год - пометка тех, кто пришел в костюме:)
<ded_moroz> ubuntuhelp: tell Tenshigo about ny
<ubuntuhelp> Tenshigo, please see my private message
<barabashka> ded_moroz: ого=)
<barabashka> блин не удобно это когда в меню Переход при наведении Закладки выпадает саисок папок ....=(
<barabashka> пф чет криво как то я пишу
<ded_moroz> barabashka: давно появилось?
<Yolka> так, предлагаю всех замороченых проблемами установки чего либо сегодня лишать права голоса ) ибо сегодня принимаютцо ттолько поздравления )
<barabashka> ded_moroz: да
<ded_moroz> Yogik: yoghik
<ded_moroz> barabashka: вспоминай когда и смотри в истории синаптика что ставил
<Yogik> yне придирайся -_-
<ded_moroz> Yolka: поддерживаю.тем более, что у него не срочная проблема
<snegurka> ded_moroz, =*
<ded_moroz> snegurka: цыц:)отроковица моих несуществующих детей а лезет уже.тыж внучка мне
<ded_moroz> @voice snowflakes
<snegurka> ded_moroz, ну можно хоть в новый год тебя поцемать то ?
<snegurka> :
<snegurka> :(
<ded_moroz> wtvfnm&kexit ,s gjrjhvbkf^)
<barabashka> ded_moroz: ну точно никаких программ по кастумизации  системы не ставил
<snegurka> я же не домагаюсь то о_О
<Yolka> snegurka: а меня цеем ? )))
<ded_moroz> цемать?лучше бы покормила
<snowflakes> даже не заметил, что вылетел
<snowflakes> думал, что-т все замолчали )
<snowflakes> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<ded_moroz> snowflakes: да тут ты.тут
<snowflakes> ^_^
 * ded_moroz о.а на пиратской бухте основные личеры пошли праздновать и скорости взлетели:)
<Taburetka> в кое то веки
<ded_moroz> Taburetka: ну та обычно нормальная скорость.просто стар трек многие качают, вот скорость и не шибко была днем.хотя может потому, что в это время ночь у запада
<Taburetka> стартрек, это что шутка такая -_-
<ded_moroz> не.это все сериалы на английском:)
<Taburetka> хотя лично я отдаю предпочтение рутрекеру и с бухтой по возможности избегаю контакта в связи с горячей обстановкой.
<ded_moroz> Taburetka: какой обстановкой?
<Taburetka> основателей вроде закрыли + штарф
<snegovik> http://www.upload.ee/image/1013401/fatnerdshutwindow_fireworks.jpg
<Taburetka> штраф*
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> Taburetka, ну и?
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11>  с сайтом то ничего не случилось)
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> к тому же там на magnet уже
<ded_moroz> Taburetka: и че?
<Taburetka> с сайтом то нечего. мне обстановка с торрентами вообще не западе ненравиться.
<snowflakes> snegovik: няшне
<barabashka> C_HOBbIM_rODOM11: магнет же вроде тоже запрещают ?
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> ну пусть запрещают удачи
<snegovik> snowflakes: ога, хикке с канала кодеров анимы подкинули ^^
<ded_moroz> @voice snegovik
<ded_moroz> @voice Taburetka
<snowflakes> snegovik: что?
<ded_moroz> Taburetka: глупый у тебя костюм, но сойдет:)
<snegurka> ded_moroz, пойдем покормлю
<snegurka> Yolka, цем :)
<Tinsel> torrentz.com кстати довольно неплохая поисковая машина по западным трекерам, если кому интересно
<ded_moroz> snegurka: поздно.я уже сам нашел кого сожрать
<Taburetka> ded_moroz: я бы сказал оригинальный -
<snegovik> snowflakes: я про пикчу
<snowflakes> snegovik: а
<snegurka> ded_moroz, та пойдем ко мне =)
<snegurka> я вкусно готовлю ))
<snegovik> snowflakes: или ты не смотришь аниме и не знаешь что такое хикии, кодировать и аниме?
<snowflakes> snegovik: только про хикии не знаю
<snegovik> а, да, у меня наступил
<AbiGeuS> С новым годом с урала!:)
<snegovik> AbiGeuS: +1
<ded_moroz> ubuntuhelp: tell AbiGeuS about ny
<ubuntuhelp> AbiGeuS, please see my private message
<snegovik> зауралье отстрелялось
<snegovik> он идет на запад
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> неееет
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> он скоро накроет москвуууу
<bgeyts667> С новым годом!!!
<ded_moroz> ubuntuhelp: tell bgeyts667 about ny
<ubuntuhelp> bgeyts667, please see my private message
<slava__> bur
<ded_moroz> !ny > slava__
<ubuntuhelp> slava__, please see my private message
<demoss> Tinsel: я не поддаюсь некоторым общим направлениям, ибо я- дэмосс
<demoss> я не стану менять свое имя, как неизменным остается его история
<ded_moroz> @voice ZaikaSerenkoi
<ded_moroz> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<Taburetka> чего ttl такой здоровый -_-
<ded_moroz> Taburetka: то есть (100.500.0.0) тебя не смутило?
<snowflakes> !ny
<ubuntuhelp> в беседе не участвовать с обычными никами.меняйте на новогодние. у нас карнавал:)а то лишу права голоса (ник меняется так /nick some_nick)
<demoss> Мои ники зарегестрированы и верифицированны, и значит я имею полное право ими пользоваться
<Taburetka> смутило конечно...
<ded_moroz> @mode +q demoss
<ded_moroz> demoss: модешь:)а у нас карнавал:)
<Taburetka> кинте кто линк новогодних обой. только красивых
<ded_moroz> http://www.google.com/images?q=%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%8B%D0%B9+%D0%B3%D0%BE%D0%B4&hl=en&safe=off&biw=1366&bih=624&tbs=isch:1,isz:l&prmd=ivnsu&source=lnt&sa=X&ei=pC0eTfOIL8-r8QOS7qWFBw&ved=0CAcQpwU
<gnom> ?
<Lorgus> клевая штука sudo apt-get install timer-applet
<Lorgus> яйца например варить..... соседа....
<ded_moroz> !ny > Lorgus
<ubuntuhelp> Lorgus, please see my private message
<ded_moroz> @mode -q *
<Yolka> ггг
<Lorgus> а по русс ???
<ACE74> С Новым годом!!! В Челябинске уже наступил)
<ded_moroz> Lorgus: у нас флешмоб.карнавальная ночь:)
<ded_moroz> !ny > ACE74
<ubuntuhelp> ACE74, please see my private message
<ded_moroz> Lorgus: придумай костюм и одень:)
<Lorgus> ааа
<Lorgus>  ппц...
<Lorgus> как переодеться то ???
<Lorgus> ссылку на ман плиз
<ded_moroz> Lorgus: /nick же
<ded_moroz> !ny
<ubuntuhelp> в беседе не участвовать с обычными никами.меняйте на новогодние. у нас карнавал:)а то лишу права голоса (ник меняется так /nick some_nick)
<Lorgus> блин... ман... за это слово меня скоро с работы выгонят...
<ded_moroz> largesky: ага:)а мну с вуза за фразу ШГ тож выгонят наверное:)но не молчать же, когда на презентации используют шрифты с засечками:)причем полное Г
<snegovik> Lorgus: /nick %random%
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> [v
<ded_moroz> some_Snegovik: у нас уже есть человек в костюме снеговика:)
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> хм
<Lorgus> плин.. не дает сменить
<some_Snegovik> понял)
<some_Snegovik> Ща поправим)
<Hetzer> Lorgus: врёшь
<ded_moroz> Hetzer: а это кто?
<gnom> смотрим в моник ни чё не видим)
<}|{opa> гы
<ded_moroz> }|{opa: тэээээкс.жопа на канале?!
<}|{opa> не вру...
<gnom> не катит
<}|{opa> пиз.... ец не прокатил
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> не новогодне
<ded_moroz> }|{opa: сча побаню с подпиской. что жопа в новом году нам не нужна:)
<}|{opa> ded_moroz,  ну так... без какашки не обойтись....
<Hetzer> ded_moroz: в смысле?
<}|{opa> ded_moroz,  она же к удаче...
<ded_moroz> Hetzer: ну что значит твой ник?
<ded_moroz> }|{opa: так и бан к счастью:)
<Hetzer> !Hetzer:ded_moroz
<}|{opa> ded_moroz,  жпа есть производитель какашки...
<ded_moroz> @kban }|{opa 3600
<Hetzer> !Hetzer|ded_moroz
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='Hetzer'
<Hetzer> ded_moroz: теперь понятно?
<ded_moroz> Hetzer: костюм танчика?
<Hetzer> ded_moroz не танчика а сау
<Hetzer> ded_moroz причём пт-сау
<Tinsel> Hetzer: все равно не сильно новогодне
<ded_moroz> Hetzer: ну по миниатюрам в гуглоимаджах было неразличимо:)я не приглядывался
<ded_moroz> Tinsel: из него можно салюты пускать:)
<ded_moroz> @voice Hetzer
<Hetzer> Tinsel: просто его полярная маскировка хорошая
<ded_moroz> Tinsel: так что пойдет:)
<snegovik> аргумент принят лол)))
<Hetzer> ded_moroz а почему войс?
<Tinsel> ded_moroz: ну как сказать )от его салютов будет больше шуму чем декоративности )
<ded_moroz> Hetzer: войс сегодня - право голоса:)
<ded_moroz> @voice EloshNik
<ded_moroz> Hetzer: те, кто прошел дресс контроль помечены войсом:)
<Hetzer> ded_moroz за  что голосавть будем?
<ded_moroz> к остальным я седня строг
<ElochNick> что это голос даёт?)
<ded_moroz> ElochNick: метка, что ты прошел дресс контролль на костюмированный вечер:)
<Hetzer> ded_moroz http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_diOUpdOAfo
<ded_moroz> Hetzer: Ъ по ссылкам не ходят:)
<Tinsel> Oops! Google Chrome could not find www.youtube.com
<Tinsel> интересно...
<ded_moroz> Tinsel: днс сервера полетели
<ElochNick>  Hetzer: Что за игра?
<Tinsel> ded_moroz: дык все остальное работает, даже если просто ютуб открыть с нуля. а вот эта ссылка не открывается
<Hetzer>  ElochNick: world of tanks
<Hetzer> ElochNick земляками-белорусами сделана
<zaycheg> http://podonki.info/uploads/images/00/00/56/2010/12/06/b17152.jpg
<snowflakes> zaycheg: баян
<snegurka> аааааааа
<snegurka> куда дядя Скай ушел
 * snegurka плачет
<Hronus> Ñ Íîâûì Ãîäîì!
<ubuntuhelp> Hronus! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Hronus> С Новым Годом!
<ZaikaSerenkoi_5> с новым!:)
<ElochNick> Дедушка Мороз! Пишу тебе письмо — принеси мне, пожалуйста, под ёлочку холодного кефирчика! 
<Hronus> Кефирчик! =)
<ZaikaSerenkoi_5> сегодня фринод еще хабр арендует))
<ElochNick> Два вора пробрались ночью в квартиру Билла Гейтса. Один:- Давай сначала возьмём деньги и драгоценности. Второй, возмущаясь: - Идиот! Сначала надо ему Linux поставить!!!
<Tinsel> кто заказывал баянистов? О_о
<snowflakes> ZaikaSerenkoi_5: что?
<ZaikaSerenkoi_5> #habr2011
<ZaikaSerenkoi_5> )
<ZaikaSerenkoi_5> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/jabber/111026/
<snowflakes> так, пузо я набил
<snowflakes> ща отметим НГ, спать, а потом днюху праздновать
<Tinsel> хорошо что напомнил, у кореша ДР седня - поздравил вот
<Tinsel> а у тебя 1го чтоль?
<snowflakes> Tinsel: да
<Tinsel> вот угораздило же )
<Yolka> мвааахахах )))) с празничком всех ))))
<Tinsel> Yolka: ты уже пьян? ))
<Yolka> Tinsel: перманентно )
<snowflakes> !зштп
<snowflakes> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<serega3907> трезвые есть?
<serega3907> )))))
<serega3907> с наступающим всех
<Yolka> не ) трезвых нима
<Yolka> и вообще ) меняц ник на что нить празничное )
<snowflakes> я трездв
<serega3907> )
<Tinsel> Yolka: убери у Хронуса войс, а то он через гейтвей пришел ему плюсик выдало ))
<serega3907> можно вопрос по убунту задать?
<Yolka> дык с веба астоматом )
<serega3907> хотя наверно нестоит
<Tinsel> serega3907: ну задать-то можно, только никто не ответит ))))
<ACE74> Как там ник меняется?
<Yolka> serega3907:  сене низя )
<serega3907> )))))))))))))))))))))))))
<Yolka> ACE74:  /nick
<Yolka> @voice ElochNick
<Yolka> ElochNick: сене войсы это хорошо )
<ElochNick> =)
<Yolka> serega3907: давай в зайчега переименовывайсо )
<ElochNick> Так чё они дают то?)
<Taburetka> а завтра тоже хорошо -_-?
<Yolka> ну типа шапочки сатаныклауса )
<Tinsel> Yolka: а куда наш зайчег девался?
<Yolka> Taburetka: а завтра в зависимости от состояния организьма )
<Taburetka> ясно. я значит тут один не пьющий -_-
<snowflakes> nfr
<snowflakes> 7 минут
<Taburetka> даже бокала игристого не выпил. низя...
<Mishura> Yolka: инка только что на хабр2011 забанили О_о
<Yolka> Taburetka: дык ты сочку ) березового) с мякатю )
<Yolka> 0_o
<Yolka> Mishura: где это ?
<Taburetka> да только сочком и фруктами и баловался -_-
<Mishura> Taburetka: почему низя?
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> даа
<Mishura> Yolka: #habr2011
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> отомстите там за меня
<Mishura> C_HOBbIM_rODOM11: за что тебя так? )
<Yolka> ыыы
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> за то, что некоторые мудоёбы пользуют мирку.
<Taburetka> здоровый образ жизни. даже по праздникам не пью.
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> @kick C_HOBbIM_rODOM11 мат
<Mishura> жесть )
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> @op
<Yolka> да в топку падонков) у них кодировка кая то фиговая
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> пойду шампанское с вискарем глушить
<Yolka> а не
<Mishura> C_HOBbIM_rODOM11: кошерный коктейль )
<Yolka> C_HOBbIM_rODOM11: с практически наступившим тя )
<Mishura> кстати да, 3 минуты тебе ведь осталось
<snowflakes> о медвед
<Yolka> лана падонки) буду с вами солидрен и подниму бокал за вас )
<Mishura> ну подождите, и я тогда рюмашку коньячка налью себе
<Mishura> ну что ж, с праздником тех, у кого он наступил! )) выпьем за новый год ))
<P[0_o]nika> Всех с предпоследним!
<Yolka> с праааазззззззничком вас россияне и те кто в том же часовом поясе ) а у меня еще часик есть )
<haronprime> Всех с ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!
<Mishura> Yolka: у меня еще два )))
<Yolka> )))
 * Yolka пойдеть перекурит )
<Mishura> а у меня нечего перекурить, только кальян
<snowflakes> Day changed to Сб., 01 янв. 2011
<Hronus> С Новым Годом!
<Mishura> root@toshka:/home/denis# date
<Mishura> Fri Dec 31 22:02:13 CET 2010
<Mishura> у меня все еще банально
<Mishura> блин, habr2011 это сборище неудачникофф
<snowflakes> Mishura: а кто еще НГ будет в инете праздновать?
<Mishura> snowflakes: ну здесь несколько человек, но есть все-таки. не постоянно конечно, но есть
<Mishura> а там вообще тупизм один собрался
<Yolka> гг
<P[0_o]nika> Ну терки о салате в основном
<snowflakes> не в гонконге круче смотрится салют, чем в сиднее
<Mishura> )))
<snowflakes> кстати, меня не выбросило
<snowflakes> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<Mishura> hookah: забаньте меня пожалуйста, о, сборище неудачникофф =)
<Mishura> hookah was kicked from #habr2011 by rzk [with pleasure]
<Mishura> ну захотелось мне бан отхватить на их некудышном канале, что ж теперь )
<Yolka> Mishura: забей на неудачнегофф )
<Mishura> Yolka: я и забил ) я же их попросил меня забанить )
<Mishura> вот какими надо быть извращенцами чтобы придумать есть сыр с плесенью, и сделать из этого деликатес?
<Mishura> и ведь вкусно же
<Taburetka> -_-
<Taburetka> канал юмористов блин...
<P[0_o]nika> Ну ведь вкусно
<P[0_o]nika> главное не смотреть на него слижком уж пристально
<snowflakes> о
<Yolka> не, главное не пропустить момент когда он отрастит ноги и убижит )
 * Mishura внимательно посмотрел на сыр с плесенью О_О
<snowflakes> а у меня мандаринка с плесенью есть
<Mishura> Yolka: не успеет - я его съем ))
<Mishura> snowflakes: о, у меня целый мешок таких был ))
<P[0_o]nika> А если побежит - пристукнуть
<Yolka> Mishura: а к утру оно окуклитцо и отомстит тебе )
<snowflakes> нельзя
<snowflakes> это будет новая фрма жизни
<snowflakes> ее надо сохранить
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> всё
<Taburetka> мандаринка с плесенью... ну съешь ее -_-
<Mishura> Yolka: ыыы ) я буду защищатцо ))
<Taburetka> и проведешь новый год в любимом месте.
<Yolka> Mishura: бесполезно )
<snowflakes> Taburetka: сам ешь
<Mishura> C_HOBbIM_rODOM11: все?
<P[0_o]nika> Я вот в можителе цивилизацию выращивал
<P[0_o]nika> почти девять месяцев
<Mishura> C_HOBbIM_rODOM11: кстате инк я отомстил хаброканалу за тебя ))ыы ))
<snowflakes> P[0_o]nika: где?
<Mishura> P[0_o]nika: я в сметане выращивал ))
<P[0_o]nika> я могу поклясться у них уже там колесо было когда девушка его нашла )
<P[0_o]nika> Можитель это такая йогуртоподобная пища
<snowflakes> а
<Mishura> не, моя сметана колесо изобрести не успела, но в племена уже объединилась
<snowflakes> лол
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> Mishura, как?
<P[0_o]nika> ну может дело в том что я своих подкармливал периодически
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> больше не пью, вроде оО
<Yolka> C_HOBbIM_rODOM11: че, не наливають? )
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> виски не хочу больше ><
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> можно спать наконец то
<Mishura> C_HOBbIM_rODOM11: hookah: забаньте меня пожалуйста, о, сборище неудачникофф =)
<Mishura> hookah was kicked from #habr2011 by rzk [with pleasure]
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> оО
<Mishura> C_HOBbIM_rODOM11: вот так )
<P[0_o]nika> че так тут тоскливо то тоже, где праздник то?
<snowflakes> P[0_o]nika: какой?
<Mishura> P[0_o]nika: у меня - через 34 минуты праздник. но через 20 я отсель слиняю
<snowflakes> нету праздника
<P[0_o]nika> Который страна празднует
<Mishura> P[0_o]nika: какая страна? ))
<P[0_o]nika> ну вот  которая вокруг ))
<Mishura> P[0_o]nika: ну страна которая вокруг меня будет отмечать новый год через 33 минуты )
<P[0_o]nika> я лихо вернувшись на родину остался без компании напобухать теперь сижу с кампом ))
<P[0_o]nika> Эх
<Mishura> P[0_o]nika: а зачем возвращался? ))
<P[0_o]nika> дык
<Mishura> Yolka: ем сыр и слышу как он молит меня о пощаде )
<P[0_o]nika> думал друзья все дела девушка) А тут ничего не осталось уже)
<P[0_o]nika> лол отпусти несколько кусочков
<Mishura> Неееет, всееех съем! О_О
<P[0_o]nika> они расскажут другим и так твоя слава уничтожителя станет только громче хДДД
<snowflakes> Mishura: злой ты
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> страна уже отпраздновала
<snowflakes> нет
<snowflakes> еще эта область отрезанная
<snowflakes> или хз как там сейчас
<P[0_o]nika> ну за моим окном парни в кэпарях сползаются к футбольной площадке )
<victor0000> С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!!!!!!!!!
<P[0_o]nika> ща стрелять будут
<P[0_o]nika> )
<Mishura> P[0_o]nika: печальное зрелище ))
<P[0_o]nika> Да ваще)) Это вот у меня двор такой)
<P[0_o]nika> казалось бы москва)
<Mishura> P[0_o]nika: дык я не уловил, а друзей/девушку куда растерял?
<P[0_o]nika> да чет как то они сами потерялись)
<Mishura> фигово
<P[0_o]nika> Смотрю один дома два и такая ностальгия) Прямо детство
<P[0_o]nika> Нда не классно но жизнь она вообще такая стерва )
<Mishura> а я вот только что дверью по лицу отхватил О_о
<snowflakes> Mishura: носом?
<P[0_o]nika> ))) Как встретишь так и проведешь))))
<Taburetka> жизнь прекрасна во всех ее проявлениях.
<Taburetka> всев твоих руках.
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> если как встретишь - так и проведешь - то мне ппц
<Mishura> дык девушка попросила ей полотенце в ванну принести, я подал его и хотел в ванну заглянуть, а она дверь захлопнула )))
<Taburetka> можеш конечно как лямку тянуть. так и подохнеш с тягой на душе.
<Mishura> C_HOBbIM_rODOM11: мне тоже. я больной весь как пипец, если я так проведу весь год, то я не доживу до его окончания
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> хД
<P[0_o]nika> Табурет да я в общем то не тяну ничего и вполне счастлив =) Другое дело что неприятных моментов много как ни крути =)
<Taburetka> ну куда же без них. нельзя ощутить радость не познав горя.
<Taburetka> так же как ощутить жизнь, не познав смерть.
<P[0_o]nika> Это кана убунты или философии?!
<P[0_o]nika> Это канал убунты или философии?!
<Mishura> так, ладно. я смотрю беседа приобретает филосовское направление )) пошел я отмечать НГ
<P[0_o]nika> Береги лицо хД
<Mishura> может загляну еще через пару часов )
<Mishura> P[0_o]nika: да уж постараюсь теперь )
<Taburetka> все мы подохнем, разница только в том как  и с каким чувством...
<P[0_o]nika> неа это все херня
<Taburetka> но врядли стоит об этом печалится, всто что имеет начало, имеет и конец.
<P[0_o]nika> главное - что ты успел До того как подох)) А  с каким чувством помирать - эт пофиг
<CheshaNeko> все, я думаю мне 18 ^_^
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> о
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> пойду ка я пить дальше
<Taburetka> нескажи... умереть с чувством счастью прожитой жизни... в место того что бы сожалеть... а что ты успел сделать или не сделать не важно, главное в жизни достойно умереть.
<Taburetka> не важно злодей ты или добрый человек. у каждого своя судьба.
<Yolka> фигня все то ) гавное успеть покуралесить )
<[koshka]> ляляля
<Taburetka> Yolka: это уже мирское... так кто мешает, идеш и куралесиш -_-
<Yolka> @voice [koshka]
<Yolka> [koshka]: ня те шапочку )
<Taburetka> там девушку что мимо проходит по одному мессту хлопнуть... почему бы и нет?
<Yolka> [koshka]: так сказать чтоб выделитцо )
<CheshaNeko> год кошки однако ^_^
<[koshka]> :)))
<CheshaNeko> неко неко няяяяя
<hookah[away]> неко по-литовски значит ничего -_-
<CheshaNeko> hookah[away]: а по японски это кошка
<CheshaNeko> hookah[away]: я японцам больше доверяю
<hookah[away]> CheshaNeko: ну у меня девушка литовка, а на японцефф мне пофик )
<hookah[away]> ну вроде она собралась, так что теперь я точно ушел -_-
<hookah[away]> всех с НГ
<Taburetka> веселых праздников... -_-
<Yolka> 8м мин )
<[koshka]> да да да
<[koshka]> :)
<CheshaNeko> когда новый год пройдет по всей земле?
<haronprime> Завтра в 14:00 п Москве
<CheshaNeko> фига
<haronprime> чё это фига?
<CheshaNeko> большая земля однако
<Yolka> 3 мин )
<CheshaNeko> Yolka: у тебя точно час верные?
<CheshaNeko> часы*
<Yolka> CheshaNeko: неа )
<Yolka> вернее понятия не имею )
<[koshka]> 4мин
<Yolka> нно гдето +.- точно
<CheshaNeko> ага
<Yolka> [koshka]: у ты буся) хранительница точного времени )
<CheshaNeko> 3 мин
<[koshka]> 3 ;)
<[koshka]> 2,5!
<haronprime> 2
<CheshaNeko> 2 мин
<CheshaNeko> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<CheshaNeko> 1 мин
<haronprime> минута
<haronprime> С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!!!!!
<Yuretsz> Happy New Year!
<CheshaNeko> С новым годом Yolka
<Yolka> урряяяяяяяяяяя
<CheshaNeko> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<Yolka> с нговым годом вас )))
<Yolka> [koshka]: с годом наглой кошки тебя )
<CheshaNeko> ну все я спать
<[koshka]> Yolka, с новымммммммммм годооооооооооом
<Yolka> [koshka]: и тебяяяяяяяяяя )))))))))
<Yolka> че молчимс? пьеемс? )
<ko2x> ВСЕХ С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ! +gmt3
<Yolka> ))
<Yolka> и тя )
<snegurka> ураааааааааааааааа
<snegurka> НОВЫЙ ГООООООООД :)
<snegurka> xD
<snegurka> трезвый год
<Yolka> ненненененене))
<nik_> nik
<GP-2700> SDRFGDFDFGFDAXVCERF
<iFirtree> C Новым Годом, народ !!! )))
<haronprime> Таки!
<iFirtree> Всего вам, чего не хватило в прошлом))
<ozan-1> как нехватало коньков так и нехватает сейчас. никак гада настроить немогу.
<iFirtree> ozan-1: С Новым Годом!!! http://goo.gl/ahBk1
<ozan-1> iFirtree не повериш сколько я таких скачал , еще чуток и я нечайно снесу убунту ))) мнебы кто объясник куда класть все эти скрипты, файлы погоды и фоток
<Lynk> Всех с Новым Годом))
<iFirtree> и вам того же
#ubuntu-ru 2011-01-01
<Taburetka> как думаете, стоит ли собирать softraid0
<iFirTree> кто нить может помочь? нужно попробовать, у меня стрим идет или нет?
<artus> snegurka: ты уже хорошая? )
<snegurka> artus, я ж не пью
<artus> snegurka: че. никто не наливаеть чтоль 7 )
<artus> ))
<snegurka> не
<snegurka> просто не пью
 * artus протянул snegurka мандаринку
<snegurka> пасиба
<go8765> доброй ночи всем и всех с новым годом ! у меня такой вопрос  - есть ли аналог этого для linux ? http://www.verbatim.ru/ru_19/article_green-button---energy-saving_5812_0.html
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> утра усем
<snegurka> Инкииииииииии
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> хи
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> кошка) ?
 * snegurka пощипала C_HOBbIM_rODOM11 
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> чертов маскарад хД
<snegurka> xD
<snegurka> да это я
<Landgraff> усем привет :)
 * snegurka обрадывалась Landgraff 
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> Landgraff, ку
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> Landgraff, нука быстро ник сменил)
<snegurka> xD
<Landgraff> C_HOBbIM_rODOM11: щаааз ага я и так себя в зеркале с трудом узнаю :)
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> лол
<snegurka> хаха
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> а мне на работу через 3 часа вставать
<snegurka> вставать?
<snegurka> ты уверен что ты спать пойдешь?
<Landgraff> C_HOBbIM_rODOM11: не впервой поди :)
<snegurka> не пущу :D
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> бгг
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> snegurka, пустишь ;Р
<snegurka> нееет
 * snegurka вцепилась в C_HOBbIM_rODOM11  всеми лапами
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> snegurka, вцепилась... а чем это мешает мне уснуть) ?
<snegurka> я буду прыгать
<snegurka> :D
<Landgraff> C_HOBbIM_rODOM11 не гони работать а то будет как пили пиво меняли пароли :)
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> я трезв. абсолютно.
<snegurka> и я
<snegurka> не пила +)
<Landgraff> а зряяяя :)
<snegurka> mva, мр
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> я пил. но трезв
<snegurka> ладно
<snegurka> коша спать
<snegurka> го Инки спать
<snegurka> тут скучно =)
<Landgraff> лан валите спать олухи :)
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> оО
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> snegurka, сладких снов
<snegurka> хД
<snegurka> сладких снов ;)
<AndreX> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<XuMuK> есть кто-нить живой и адыкватный ещё?))
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> да
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> XuMuK, чо хотел?
<XuMuK> C_HOBbIM_rODOM11: да мне надо, чтоб кто-нть проверил, стрим у меня нормально проходит ил нет))
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> давай провеоять
<XuMuK> C_HOBbIM_rODOM11: http://home.xumuka.net:8080/play
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> чем открывать то?
<XuMuK> всем что онлайн стрим воспроизводит)) VLC например)
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> видео аудио?
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> moc не цепляет
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> порта откртого не вижу
<XuMuK> аудио
<XuMuK> порт открыт, ибо я через локалхост его щас слышу
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> наружу то проброшен?
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> поток не mmms?
<XuMuK> C_HOBbIM_rODOM11: вот я чо и пытаюсь проверить))
<XuMuK> C_HOBbIM_rODOM11: http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0101/h_1293849474_51731c0ebd.png
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> ну у меня не играет
<XuMuK> http://goo.gl/8JxB2
<XuMuK> а чо говорит?
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> вечный connecting
<XuMuK> скорости походу не хватает...
<XuMuK> а попробуй через браузер зайти на  http://home.xumuka.net
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> This webpage is not available
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> Веб-страница по адресу http://home.xumuka.net/, возможно, временно недоступна или постоянно перемещена по новому адресу.
<XuMuK> странненько
<XuMuK> но всё равно спасибо)
<XuMuK> C_HOBbIM_rODOM11: ты ещё здесь?
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> lf
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> а
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> да
<XuMuK> C_HOBbIM_rODOM11: попробуй http://95.61.171.120:8080/play
<C_HOBbIM_rODOM11> аналогично
<snegovik> утра всем
<snegovik> ой
<Tunker> вот такое хреновое утро )
<nexusreglog> нормальное, мне вот больше интересно смогу я или нет работающий магазин найти в округе
<Offoffoff> С новым годом чуваки!
<nexusreglog> Offoffoff: и тебя!
<sharikoff> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<Tunker> вах
<Tunker> оффы бдят )
<lexxx> удивительно как ктото ваще здесь бдит
<Tunker> вот кстати, хотел пофлудить, думаю сейчас мона ) Offoffoff почем так часто меняются дистрибутивы убунты?
<Offoffoff> Ибо так заведено!
<Tunker> задобало меня, если честно
<Tunker> ты мне смысл объясни
<lexxx> ку выкл)
<Tunker> вот стоит у меня программа, работает все, устраивает, потом бац, смотрю вышла новая версия, но она тока под 10.10 к примеру
<Tunker> вот зачем все это?
<Tunker> что такого в ядре изменилось, что программа теперь под 10.04 не хочет работать
<lexxx> дело принципа_)
<Tunker> меня принципы не интересуют, меня работа интересует
<Tunker> получается, что хочешь не хочешь, но переходи на новую версию
<lexxx> канешн, каноникал хочет слыть тем что у их ююзверей всегда свежее по)
<Tunker> а это глюки, я вот с 9.04 на 10.04 перешел, работаю, но мелочи достали если честно, причем разницы собстно не ощутил, что та была система, что новая
<Tunker> я понимаю, у кого-то новые вебкамеры, процы в общем железо, и им надо поддрежку, но почему программы несовместимы? что такого кардинального меняется от версии к версии?
<Tunker> причем самое смешное, что .04 заявлены как lts мб система и будет обновляться, но вот программы собираются, токма под свежие сборки
<Tunker> получается, я вот сидел под 9.04 меня все устраивало, все работало, потом бац, смотрю тотже pidgin - вышла новая версия, но под 9.10 а потом уже и под 10.04, да появились новые возможности, но вот я совсем не уверен, что эти новые возможности связанны с новой версией
<Tunker> конечно я могу собрать из исходников, наплевать на обновления, в ручную отслеживать изменения, обновления, опять собирать
<Offoffoff> Tunker: всегда есть pppa
<Offoffoff> космичесгий_карабь-жуг: !
<lexxx> что в такую рань уже не спите сенсей? работа отвлекает?
<Offoffoff> космичесгий_карабь-жуг: наоборот... Безделье же ж
<lexxx> понимаю)
<lexxx> сам уже проснулся)
<inkvizitor68sl> утра усем
<lexxx> ку инк
<lexxx> а ты уже на работу проснулся?
<Tunker> Offoffoff: на ппа часто сборки выходят только под новую версию, вот меня интересует, почему так? что такого меняется в версии, что в старой этого сделать было нельзя
<inkvizitor68sl> lexxx, я уже там
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, hi
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, ку
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, <ded_moroz>   эт кто был ?
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, скай
<Lorgus> лять
<inkvizitor68sl> не матерись)
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, а чего такое?
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, с новым годом кстати...
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, с праздником)
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, да ну его в одно место... все настроение на НГ испортил
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  какашка и форум бубнты, там почитать мона
<inkvizitor68sl> сча
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, не, ну слушай)
<inkvizitor68sl> ник жопа это всё же... )
<inkvizitor68sl> ах да
<inkvizitor68sl> новый год же
<Lorgus> в африке жопа является как бы капиталом... чем больше попка у тетки тем больше счастья
<inkvizitor68sl> мда
<inkvizitor68sl> не получилось)
<sharikoff> Lorgus: с праздником
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, ку
<sharikoff> дай ссыль я тож почитаю
<sharikoff> =))
<inkvizitor68sl> ы
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, собственно как и какашка... не зря же она во сне к деньгам снится
<inkvizitor68sl> сразу видно, кто из оперов юзает znc
<inkvizitor68sl> @deop inkvizitor68sl artus|znc| sharikoff
<Lorgus> sharikoff, привет... с НГ
<inkvizitor68sl> @devoice artus|znc| sharikoff
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  эх... какой нафик праздник.... я даж курантов не дождался, спать увалился
<inkvizitor68sl> [s
<inkvizitor68sl> хы
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и пральна
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня тоже какой то сумбурный получился
<inkvizitor68sl> лучше б спал
<sharikoff> а я ..
<sharikoff> а я ..
<inkvizitor68sl> но с другой стороны хорошо, когда завтракаешь мясом по французски.
<inkvizitor68sl> и его много.
<Lorgus> да работал вчера.... да и за неделю запарился двор от снега отчищать...
<sharikoff> с новым годом
<Lorgus> плин в 5 подьем в 19 дома и 5 +2 и 19 +2 расчистка снега...
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, хва уже =)
<Lorgus> щас фотки выложу
<Lorgus> sharikoff, inkvizitor68sl  заезжайте в гости.... у мну клева.... даже елки во дворе
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, заедем) только найду с кем
<Lorgus> гы гы
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  фокси
<inkvizitor68sl> она пока что работает
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  ээээ ты же собирался с.... плин... ник не помню....
<inkvizitor68sl> ленстром?
<lexxx> дрим
<inkvizitor68sl> аа
<inkvizitor68sl> дрим далеко)
<inkvizitor68sl> надо к ней ехать завтра
<Lorgus> lexxx, привет.... вчера на НГ LEXX смотрел... ностальжи
<lexxx> ))
<lexxx> ку лоргус)
<lexxx> я несмарел этот сериал)
<inkvizitor68sl> зря)
<inkvizitor68sl> там девка клевая
<lexxx> )
<Lorgus> гы гы... девка.... сериал клевый... щас по новой весь качаю...
<Lorgus> тока с 1 серии смотреть нада иначе не поймешь суть
<inkvizitor68sl> вот мы наркоманы
<lexxx> мож посмарю после каприки
<inkvizitor68sl> 9 30
<inkvizitor68sl> первого января
<inkvizitor68sl> а мы в ирц
<lexxx> а че такого?)
<lexxx> праздник шоль)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну вон по москве в центре все ещё пьют)
<inkvizitor68sl> на новокузнецкой
<lexxx> ну единственое че ща хорошо на улице это метро)
<lexxx> пустынно)
<lexxx> сесть мона везде)
<inkvizitor68sl> дааа
<inkvizitor68sl> я спокойно поспал)
<lexxx> никакой толкатни)
<lexxx> все по домам)
<Lorgus> да да.... поспал... волшебное слово....
<lexxx> ))
<inkvizitor68sl> поспал в метро в смысле)
<Lorgus> седня выспался... а то за баранкой засыпал....
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, ну я в МСК на электричке.... тож спал как "убитый" ... погавкался с контролером, лопнуло терпение... будят... билеты проверяют...
<inkvizitor68sl> мда
<Lorgus> в след раз будет в МСК проверять... фик покажу
<inkvizitor68sl> такс
<inkvizitor68sl> я позавтракал
<inkvizitor68sl> шикарно позавтракал ^_^
<Lorgus> маладца
<inkvizitor68sl> впервые за несколько лет хД
<Lorgus> пойду кофеину глотну...
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, сока лучш
<lexxx> да сок хорошо
 * lexxx пошел в холодильник за яблочным
<inkvizitor68sl> хад
<Lorgus> хех... ходорковскому по полной влепили.... боятся его
<Lorgus> хорошо хоть выходных много.... наконец то мона спокойно сайт порисовать
<inkvizitor68sl> хы
<inkvizitor68sl> можно лицом на столе посидеть
<inkvizitor68sl> полежать
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<lexxx> лицом посидеть)
<lexxx> нехило)
<ACE74> Главное что мы выжили)
<lexxx> я гдето это слышал уже седня...
<ACE74> Значит не я один этому рад)
<Lorgus> у тетки со старой работы 29 ДР у нее мамка померла в этот день... ппц праздник получился
<ACE74> Вопросы сегодня задавать можно?
<lexxx> счего бы нет?
<lexxx> прост сегодня вероятность ответов меньше)
<ACE74> Вот после обновления убунты до 10.04 значки в верхней панельки себя ведут по другому. Раньше при нажатии левой кнопкой мыши на значок открывалось приложение, а теперь любой кнопкой контекстное меню открывается. И анимации нет.
<ACE74> Это гдето настраивается?)
<ACE74> Я так понимаю, выживших много, а разумных мало осталось)
<lexxx> разумных . вменяемых и в состоянии мало)
<lexxx> это самая великая беда постапокалипсиса)
<ACE74> Это у всех теперь так значки работают?
<ACE74> Неудобно же =/
<lexxx> нет канешн
<lexxx> у всех работают по прежнему)
<ACE74> А у меня значит вчесть Нового Года, по особенному
<lexxx> )
<ACE74> Меня не радует такой подарок =\
<ACE74> Значки даже не анимированны
<AndreX> значит хорошо отметил новый год)
<ACE74> Пищьпец! Ещё сообщения из Kopete что кто-то там в сети, теперь посреди экрана вылазять и 3 и надо выбирать закрыть или начать разговор...
<ACE74> Раньще в уголке полупрозрачные уведомления были
<ACE74> самозакрывающиеся
<lexxx> нотифи
<ACE74> м?
<lexxx> ну уведобления так зовутся вродь)
<ACE74> и это единственный ответ
<ACE74> "Нотифи"
<lexxx> )
<Lorgus> пойду посплю...
<NiCloAy> с наступившим всех :)
<NiCloAy> подскажите пожалуйста, как это сделать через awk или другими способами.  Есть 2 списка имен, нужно вывести только те которые встречаются только в первом списке
<NiCloAy> AndreX: ничего умнее не придумал :) ?
<sharikoff>  diff
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> sharikoff: и тебе вшаа
<sharikoff> skai: q
<skai> sharikoff: osmos клевая игрушка:)
<bgeyts667> товарищи, небольшой вопрос - на gnome-look.org рамки для окон где искать?
<bgeyts667> В этих категориях не разобраться
<inkvizitor68sl> gtk2 themes
<bgeyts667> Спасибо!
<rg45> Сновым годом! :)
<skai> rg45: бойан
<rg45> И Вас!
<aurodionov> всем привет
<andreylosev> привет, но здесь в основном англисйкий канал
<aurodionov> поздравляю с новым годом , желаю всем наилучшего
<andreylosev> спасибо :)
<aurodionov> ага , знаю
<CheshaNeko> andreylosev: щито?
<andreylosev> ой ё
<aurodionov> просто на шару писал , мож родной язык
<andreylosev> я думал, я на #ubuntu
<CheshaNeko> лол
<aurodionov> ага
<andreylosev> у меня в клиенте только первые 5 букв канала видны
<aurodionov> :)
<CheshaNeko> andreylosev: use weechat
<andreylosev> все исправил. Вообще-то у меня минт, а регистрироваться на форумах влом, так что хочу здесь спросить- есть ли у минта свой канал?
<XuMuK> ку
<XuMuK> всех с Новым Годом!!) Всем всего, чего не хватило в прошлом))
<AbiGeuS> re
<darkmasterlonely> ку всем =/
<Hikonomuro> О, живые есть) Ку
<darkmasterlonely> я просто не пил =/
<darkmasterlonely> вот и жив =/
 * Hikonomuro завидует
<Hikonomuro> \me вчера подсунули странное вино. Теперь болеет.
<Hikonomuro> Ом, не в ту сторону... Ну да пофиг
<darkmasterlonely> =)
<Hikonomuro> С Наступившем, кстати)
<AbiGeuS> с наступившим)
<darkmasterlonely> И тебя =)))
<Hikonomuro> :)
<Hikonomuro> Порадую ка я Убунту. Поставлю обновиться.
<AbiGeuS> ага, типа подарок к новому году))
<AbiGeuS> принарядить, приобновить)
<Hikonomuro> Ну не оставлять же ни с чем)
<Hikonomuro> Тяжело будет моему другу. У него завтра День Рождения... Надо будет сделать вид, что я его не знаю ибо с меня пить хватит уже
 * darkmasterlonely ушел смотреть аниму
<fffars> привет всем
<fffars> у меня камера Genius. в lsusb отображается как SoC PC-Camera. проблема в том что в скайпе и в flash она не видится. что делать? может драйвер какой?
<nAgoHaK> с наступившим.
<pomka> Здорова народ
<jam-16> как в убунте 10.10 колесиком мышки переключаться между рабочими столами?
<andreylosev> jam-16, настрой сочетания клавиш в соответсвующем модуле в ccsm
<slem> у кого стоит squid ?
<denis> С Новым Годом!
<Hikonomuro> С Новым)
<denis> Ребят, кто-нибудь знает, как перезапустить ftpd
<denis> а то нет скрипта в /etc/init.d
<san4o|2> всех с новым годом
<slem> ftpg --help
<san4o|2> denis: а напрямую ftpd stop  пробовал ?
<denis> sudo: ftpd: command not found
<san4o|2> denis: а в процесах есть ?
<denis> только в сервисах
<denis> но работает
<denis> ftp://localhost работает
<denis> а что означат, в если напротив процесса [?]
<denis> после service --status-all
<denis> решено
<denis> service ftpd restart
<denis> я только поня могуть не
<denis> почему некоторые службы таким образом не перезапускабтся?
<denis> ???
<andreylosev> denis: попробуй вообще снести ftpd и поставить vsftpd. У меня стоит, никаких проблем
<pomka> Привет всем!!!!! кто мне помочь можут???
<pomka> *Может
<andreylosev> выкладывай...
<pomka> Я слышал что Ubuntu нельзя использовать в коммерческих целях(в России) из за отсутствия сертификата, так ли это?? и мысли по этому поводу
<andreylosev> можно
<pomka> а почему тогда на ТЕЛЕКОМЕ(Узел связи) разрешили установить только FreeBSD или ALT Linux так они сертифицированны
<pomka> ??????
<denis> создал пользователя в системе, как открыть доступ для чтения для папки?
<denis> chmod
<denis> ?
<denis> но эта программа настраивает владельца?
<skai> denis: chown меняет владельца.chmod - меняет права доступа
<skai> denis: и для всего есть man
<andreylosev> не надо людей пугать chmod, райт-клик > свойства > права доступа
<andreylosev> или что-то в этом роде
<denis> у меня xubuntu
<denis> там  не стоит nautilus
<sharikoff> !ping
<andreylosev> в thunar должно быть то же самое
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<Nastya> привет всем
<Nastya> есть кто живой после праздника?
<andreylosev> Я
 * andreylosev шаг вперед
<Nastya> у меня есть глупый вопрос. помоги пожалуйста
<andreylosev> выкладывай...
<Nastya> как получить доступ к аудиосиди из консоли?
<Nastya> это все монтируется как cdda://sr0/ но вот как например проиграть это все мплеером я не могу понять
<andreylosev> гмм не знаю
<andreylosev> я с дисками опыта не имею
<andreylosev> что там в /media лежит ?
<Nastya> а ничего -- он не примонтировался в медиа, причем его нет и в mtab
<andreylosev> а где тогда?
<Nastya> вот мтаб http://pastebin.ca/2035698
<Nastya> если бы это было подключено через  mount  я предполагаю что это было бы там но  sr0 там нет
<Nastya> при
<ampiryan> Nastya: а у тебя smplayer есть?
<ampiryan> дело в том, что аудио-диск не монтируется как фс, но плеер к нему все равно иммет доступ через /dev/sr0
<ampiryan> по-крайней мере у меня так
<Nastya> нет у меня только mplayer
<ampiryan> totem?
<Nastya> консоль
<san4o> ampiryan: не монтируется как фс, с какими параметрами монтируеш ?
<ampiryan> san4o: fdnjvfnbxtcrb
<ampiryan> san4o: автоматически монтируется, когда диск вставляю
<ampiryan> Nastya: apt-cache show mcpd
<ampiryan> Nastya: как вариант
<Nastya> отстой
<Nastya> почему эту штуку нельзя замонтировать с какой нибудь  audiocdfs ?
<san4o> вручную попробовать примонтировать с параметрами фс -t cdfs или   -t cd9660
<Nastya> спасибо санчо, я тоже так думала но ни одна из них не опознана
<Nastya> рпичем в  интернетах тоже не пишут особо как это делать
<san4o> Nastya: как вариант поискать какой нибуть аудио грабер, если речь идет именно о audio cd
<san4o> и стянуть музыку в более родном формате ..
<Nastya> [185186.995799] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 64
<Nastya> [185186.995818] isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=sr0, iso_blknum=16, block=16
<Nastya> да в том то и дело тчо тянуть не надо -- надо чтоб оно примонитровалось и с трекакми работать как с файлами но только на чтение
<skai> san4o: а ниче, что -t iso9660 надо
<skai> а не cd
<skai> и не забыть про -o loop
<Lorgus> какие права на phpadmin должны быть ?
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, дефолтные)
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, угу... тока забыл что он у меня стоит а на www вляпал 755
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, теперь не пашет
<inkvizitor68sl> так он не в www же?
<Lorgus> в WWW
<Lorgus> у меня на домашнем серваке
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, aptitude install phpmyadmin
<Lorgus> спс
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  у меня он был тут http://192.168.0.100/phpadmin/     а где щас ? при установке ниче не спросил кроме сервера
<inkvizitor68sl>  /phpmyadmin
<Lorgus> нет такой папки
<Lorgus> ух ты
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, спс
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, оно где то в /usr/lib
<inkvizitor68sl> фактически
<inkvizitor68sl> в общем не трожь хД
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, такс.... а как с паролем быть ??? рутовый не подходит
<Lorgus> #1045 - Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost'
<shish1>  register
<shish1> register mistikairc shishkin.pasha@gmail,com
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, webmin пашет а этот нет... вот гад
<inkvizitor68sl> так root от mysql вводить надо)
<inkvizitor68sl> при установке mysql спрашивало
<Lorgus> ну да...
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  я их одинаковыми делаю.... лан... щас сброшу
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, тебе системник не нужен) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, p4-3.4+HT, 1 GB RAM
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, если тока бесплатно..... своего барахла хватает
<inkvizitor68sl> хД )
<inkvizitor68sl> мне мать от атома нужна
<inkvizitor68sl> с атомом
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  тоже бы не отказался от парочки таких матерей....
<Lorgus> щас пытаюсь на моник денеХ накопить
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, хе
<inkvizitor68sl> а я думаю - тратиться на hp miniserver или нет
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, кстаааати!
<inkvizitor68sl> бегом tcp.ru побег делать )
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, угадал... его и делаю
<inkvizitor68sl> хыхы
<numberto> Здорова всем. У меня SD карта не узнается на Maverik (aspire one Netbook)
<numberto> кто нить с таким всречался
<numberto> вроде по гуглил а решения не нашел
<inkvizitor68sl> ууу...
<inkvizitor68sl> я вообще отказываюсь помогать людям с AO
<numberto> что такое АО?
<inkvizitor68sl> aspire one
<numberto> почему?
<inkvizitor68sl> numberto, acer экономит -> в нетбуки пихает шлак, под который драйверов нет толком
<inkvizitor68sl> для ao51h до сих пор дрова на видюху не ставятся
<inkvizitor68sl> по нормальному
<numberto> да но под виндой все нормально работает
<inkvizitor68sl> ну да, видел я как видюхи нормально работают)
<numberto> да в принципе под 10.04 узнавал
<inkvizitor68sl> глазом косяки при перетаскивании окон видно)
<inkvizitor68sl> сча
<numberto> я имел ввиду что под виндой карту узнает
<inkvizitor68sl> !win
<ubuntuhelp> Читать срочно! От начала и до конца: http://anticopyright.ru/wiki/Linux_это_НЕ_Windows ! Дальнейшее употребление фраз типа "в винде все работало, а тут - нет", а так же прочие попытки сравнивать убунту с вендой и СПО с вендософтом - приведут к бану!
<inkvizitor68sl> попробуй воткни до загрузки
<inkvizitor68sl> и модель ридера скажи
<inkvizitor68sl> гляну
<numberto1> меня выбило из интернета так что если какие сообщения одрисованные мне - можно повторить?
<inkvizitor68sl> numberto1,
<inkvizitor68sl> попробуй воткни до загрузки
<inkvizitor68sl> и модель ридера скажи
<inkvizitor68sl> гляну
<inkvizitor68sl> !win | numberto1
<ubuntuhelp> numberto1: Читать срочно! От начала и до конца: http://anticopyright.ru/wiki/Linux_это_НЕ_Windows ! Дальнейшее употребление фраз типа "в винде все работало, а тут - нет", а так же прочие попытки сравнивать убунту с вендой и СПО с вендософтом - приведут к бану!
<numberto1> ubuntuhelp: я не имел ввиду ничего плохого и так же не хотел сказать что виндовс лучше чем линукс. Причина такого высказывания заключается в том что-бы показать что само железо работает и есть нестыковка в софте
<numberto1> nkvizitor68sl: я не понял, тут вообще слова связанные с мелкимМягким вообще запрещенны?
<Offoffoff> numberto1: да
<Offoffoff> numberto1: и жестоко караются
<numberto1> Жаль, виндой пользуюсь только на работе.  Я ожидал от линукс комьюнити быть более дружелюлными и человечными
<CheshaNeko> numberto1: мы дружелюбные
<Offoffoff> numberto1: мы просто гуманные
<numberto1> я сам тоже линуксоид но я не кораю виндовз пользователей. Могу посоветовать поменять на никс и помочь если надо но так негативно относится и заставлять силой мыслить иначе - нет спасибо
<inkvizitor68sl> numberto1, не запрещено
<inkvizitor68sl> но сравнивать не стоит
<inkvizitor68sl> модель кардридера то давай уже)
<numberto1> он уменя встроен в нетбук
<sharikoff> numberto1: тя обидели?
<numberto1> sharikoff:  да нет. Я проверял под виндой только для того чтобы проверить работает ли железо. Так как он узнал карту я написал здесь чтобы небыло вопросов насчет работоспособности железа -  а меня тут забанить хотят.
 * sharikoff самый мудрый и добрый ему можно жаловаться =)
<skai> sharikoff: соуууушай.давай я тебе пожалуюсь
<sharikoff> skai: давай
<skai> sharikoff: вот ну какого.александр обещал выложить свежие стаж сборки cls.а уже бета 2 11.0 версии вышла.а cls - до сих пор бета 1.где сислинукс не даунгрейжен и не пашет нормально с флешки.
<sharikoff> мда... понимаю...
 * sharikoff всепонимающий
<skai> sharikoff: и что такое cls?
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, щас перегружусьи попробуем
<sharikoff> нет но сам факт
<Lorgus> sharikoff, hi
<skai> sharikoff: calculate linux scratch
<inkvizitor68sl> numberto1, и что с того, что он встроен? модели у него от этого нет?
<sharikoff> skai: я этим не пользуюсь. я женат
<skai> sharikoff: ой ну кто бы говорил.если женат - зачем тебе фряха?:))
<sharikoff> skai: скажу больше. зачем мне соляра
<numberto1> inkvizitor68sl: Cорри за нубство, подскажи как узнать
<sharikoff> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> lspci / lsusb / lshw
<skai> sharikoff: и вообще.что у меня за рповайдер злобный?за 400 рублей за полтора месяца вместо положенных 600 в месяц(как у него биллинг настроен так криво - я хз) я получаю 10 мегабит с возможностью качать с глоаба по торрентам на 100
<skai> мегабитуке.но при этом входящие порты закрыты, и раздача идет хорошо только во время скачивания или если много пиров.если мало - я не раздаю.хотя сам качаю отлично
<inkvizitor68sl> !excuse
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='excuse'
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: не умеет бот извиняться:)
<inkvizitor68sl> cxf
<inkvizitor68sl> счааа
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,http://tcp.ru/images/7ec0e7c3b334a98f552b6faee44e6f27.jpg     =0))
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы)
<Lorgus> =0)))))))))))
<Lorgus> 5 мин и готово... хех.... ну а дальше бум писать
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, а вот так у меня на провода деревья падают http://tcp.ru/v.php?id=645f1759cb12f99bc0434b4dcd389e5e.jpg
<inkvizitor68sl> Lorgus, ресайз прикрути
<Lorgus> ага
<NiCloAy> народ, дайте пожалуйста мануал по работе со строками типа ${var_name%separator*}
<jlewka> NiCloAy, рабое со строками где?
<NiCloAy> jlewka: я думаю эта bash
<DarkStar> Всем привет
<skai> NiCloAy: а не похапщина?
<DarkStar> С праздниками
<NiCloAy> skai - точно нет
<DarkStar> напомните какие права выставить для .htaccess и .htpasswd
<NiCloAy> я просто это уже использую в скриптах.. - но твердого знания темы нету :(
<jlewka> NiCloAy, http://www.opennet.ru/tips/info/866.shtml
<NiCloAy> jlewka: - да, только это не полный вариант
<skai> NiCloAy: тебе хватит
<NiCloAy> skai: не.. - мало.
<jlewka> а почему не использовать сед или авк ?
<NiCloAy> jlewka: ну ${} элегантнее - места меньше занимает. например вот это posixGroupCn=${line#*::} берет только правую часть строки от сепаратора ::
<numberto> спасиба всем за советы, проблема решилась
<jlewka> NiCloAy, ясн, честно говоря даже и не знал про такие возможности баша)
<aleksdem> <numberto> - как решилась?
<NiCloAy> а я знал, но использую только вот эти 2 выражения - (правую и левую часть от строки), хочется всю матчасть узнать. но что то не нагуглил
<numberto> aleksdem: пришлось пару раз рестарт сделать
<numberto> при запуске SD стояла в кард ридере
<numberto> на второй раз зароботала
<numberto> и подружилась с мойм Мавериком
<Offoffoff> numberto: она наверно была в ntfs?
<jlewka> NiCloAy, man bash | sed -n '/Parameter Expansion/,/Command Substitution/p'
<NiCloAy> jlewka: спасибо!
<numberto> Offoffoff:  нет, ФАТ
<jlewka> NiCloAy, правда не знаю на скок она полная)
<NiCloAy> jlewka: думаю полнее некуда :).. самое то
<NiCloAy> jlewka: а ты в awk и sed силен ?
<jlewka> ну гуд тогда, как изучешь мне расскажешь, а то с англом проблемы пока)
<jlewka> NiCloAy, эм.. ну как бы немного умею
<NiCloAy> мне надо из списка отсортированных слов (некоторые встречаются по подряд несколько раз) нужно вывести только те которые не имеют дубликатов
<jlewka> NiCloAy, мм для этого помоему есть отдельная команда даже
<ampiryan> uniq
<NiCloAy> есть uniq -e помоему, но она как раз выводит только те где есть дубликаты
<NiCloAy> либо просто уникальные в списке.
<jlewka> NiCloAy, uniq -d
<jlewka> NiCloAy, uniq -u
<jlewka> тоесть
<NiCloAy> jlewka: спасибо еще раз огромное.. - что то я совсем туплю в новом году :)
<jlewka> ну так 1 января)
<NiCloAy> да блин.. я с утра еще специально читал мануал uniq - каким местом не известно, ибо там даже написано - duplicate и unique =))))
<jlewka> )))
<Evgeniy22822> Ñ íîâûì ãîäîì âñåõ! Êòî ìîæèò ïîìî÷ü íîâè÷êó â ëèíóêñå?
<ubuntuhelp> Evgeniy22822! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<denis> приветствую, кто подскажет хороший англо-русский словарь
<inkvizitor68sl> denis, translate.google.com
<denis> локальный надо, startdict?
<dazzgt> люди а никто не может помочь с установкой убунту на нетбук acer aspire one 753 если у меня даже загрузка не начинается?
<aavezel> Народ, кто нить встречался с таким проявлением: при запуске у compiz очень низкий fps ... реальное слайд шоу... но стоит его пару раз перезапустить - всё нормально... настройки compiz сброшены, всякое левое удалено... nvideo, пропиаренные...
<aavezel> *проприетарные
<inkvizitor68sl> !ao
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ao'
<Procik> ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> Procik! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<inkvizitor68sl> !ao is <reply> Сэкономили? Купили нетбук Acer Aspire One? Готовьтесь к долгому сексу и отсутсвию помощи со стороны людей понимающих хоть что-то в нужной вам области.
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, inkvizitor68sl
<inkvizitor68sl> !ao | dazzgt
<ubuntuhelp> dazzgt: Сэкономили? Купили нетбук Acer Aspire One? Готовьтесь к долгому сексу и отсутсвию помощи со стороны людей понимающих хоть что-то в нужной вам области.
<dazzgt> мммм:)
<inkvizitor68sl> серьёзно
<inkvizitor68sl> я сними уже так намучался за последние 2 месяца...
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: а много косяков?
<inkvizitor68sl> если есть возможность - бегом меняй на asus eeepc или samsung
<dazzgt> ну я готов но под виндой не в моготу так что делать нечего
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff, ну вот ao51h
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff, из коробки не работает видео, микрофон, камера, регулировка звука и яркости с клавы, кардридер, отображение батарейки
<Offoffoff> ого
<Offoffoff> просто сборник какой-то
<dazzgt> я понимаю что проблем с дровами будет очень много
<dazzgt> но до этого еще надо дойти
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> даже на моём гиконоуте не заработала всего лишь вторая видюха)
<inkvizitor68sl> ненужная
<inkvizitor68sl> dazzgt, ты пока рассказывай чего творится, чего пытался сделать
<aavezel> dazzgt: Ставь винду :)
<Procik> привет, подскажите, чем лучше логировать трафик, пробовал ipcad, но он много ресурсов жрёт, и мне показалось теряется часть трафика
<inkvizitor68sl> покурю, посмотрю.
<dazzgt> он мне пока еще дальше загрузки строчки про ебиос ниче делать не хочет
<dazzgt> сижу читаю мануал на убунту.ру
<Offoffoff> aavezel: убейся
<inkvizitor68sl> какой именно строчки?
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice aavezel
<dazzgt> винда стоит 7 максималка но надоела уже жуть
<Offoffoff> Procik: sams
<Offoffoff> Procik: netams
<Procik> нужны только логи
<Procik> билинг есть
<Offoffoff> Procik: ну тогда сделай просто скриптик какой-нить... через iptables
<Procik> нужно знать - кто куда ходил
<Procik> ulog?
<aavezel> с компизом точно никто ничего не знает?
<Offoffoff> aavezel:  а чего у тебя
<aavezel> Народ, кто нить встречался с таким проявлением: при запуске у compiz очень низкий fps ... реальное слайд шоу... но стоит его пару раз перезапустить - всё нормально... настройки compiz сброшены, всякое левое удалено... nvideo, проприетарные..
<Offoffoff> aavezel: а ты shift +f9 не нажимал?
<aavezel> а зачем?
<Offoffoff> или нет... там есть сочетание для замедления интерфейса
<inkvizitor68sl> dazzgt, так где инфа) ?
<Offoffoff> может нажал?
<aavezel> каждый раз при загрузке??? :)
<dazzgt> ммм? =) я зачитался =)
<dazzgt> пока наконец-то начала устанавливаться
<Offoffoff> aavezel: а перезапусти compiz --replace
<Offoffoff> aavezel: в логах есть что?
<dazzgt> у меня почему то установочная флешка из под винды некоректно создавалась вот и не грузилась
<aavezel> даже pkill compiz; compiz & работает...
<aavezel> логи какие?
<User980[web]> карод к кому обратиться можно
<Offoffoff> dazzgt: зачем так делать? Она сама по себе может реплицироваться
<inkvizitor68sl> dazzgt, аы) ок
<User980[web]> сори народ
<numberto> Всем привет, еще раз.  У меня на нетбуке Acer 160 G памяти. Проблема в том что мои руки достают только до 150 гигов. Остальные 10 принадлежат бекапу винды (по дефолту) Но к сожалению этих 10 гигов ни как не могу докопаться. Ни одна прога их не видит (Gparted тоже).  Я гÐ
<inkvizitor68sl> dazzgt, ну в общем я через час буду
<inkvizitor68sl> !ask User980[web]
<inkvizitor68sl> dazzgt, чуть больше
<inkvizitor68sl> !ask | User980[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User980[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<inkvizitor68sl> dazzgt, там расскажешь чего не запустилось, у меня под некоторые железки есть маны
<inkvizitor68sl> но acer crystal cam так и не завели
<antuan> народ, пытался переустановить дрова на видеокарту, неудачно, теперь пропал звук, переустановка alsa & pulseaudio не помогает, звукавуха как-бкудто выпала из системы
<User980[web]> я скочал убунту с офиц сайта установил на флешку, но с флешки комп не грузится
<dazzgt> у меня установка не запускалась при начале загрузки с флэш у меня выдавало строчку с копирайтом на EBIOS и все дальше ничего
<antuan> т.е. не на видеокарту а на звуковую*
<Offoffoff> aavezel: в ~/.xsession-errors
<inkvizitor68sl> User980[web], как ты её на флешку ставил?
<User980[web]> тупо скопировал
<Procik>  :)
<Offoffoff> User980[web]: поэтому - тупо не работает
<User980[web]> ну и что делать
<Offoffoff> User980[web]: правильно записать
<Offoffoff> User980[web]: unibootin тебе поможет же ж
<User980[web]> всмысле я разархивировал
<User980[web]> unibootin  чо эт такое?
<Offoffoff> User980[web]: это то, что тебе поможет.
<Offoffoff> User980[web]: а еще лучше записать образ на cd
<Offoffoff> User980[web]: и уже загрузившись с него - сделать флешку.
<User980[web]> извинясь за глупые вопросы
<User980[web]> спс
<antuan> люди, как вернуть папку /proc/asound
<Offoffoff> antuan: а её можно удалить?
<aavezel> Offoffoff: не там ни в логах XOrgs больших и страшных ошибок (оносящихся к compiz) нет...
<Offoffoff> aavezel: ну тогда надо запустить компиз с более подробным логгированием же ж
<antuan> Offoffoff пытался перебить дрова на звук, неудачно перезагрузился - папки нет
<antuan> и теперь никакая переустановка не помагает)
<Offoffoff> antuan: тупо переставь пакеты с alsa
<Offoffoff> antuan: должно помочь
<antuan> переставля
<Offoffoff> antuan: только с полным удалением
<antuan> и alsa и pulseaudio
<antuan> пересобирал alsa по инструкции http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/alsa alsa-base и utils с ошибками ставятся
<antuan> какие пакеты в alsa переставлять надо? alsa-base & alsa-utils достаточно?
<antuan> или нужно сносить всё что связано с ней?
<denis> помогите с chmod
<denis> не разобрался, как в через параметры указать имя пользователя
<denis> chmod +r ... /folder/...
<inkvizitor68sl> афк, через час буду
<Evgeniy22822> Íå ìîãó çàïóñòèòü êàòèëèñò õîòÿ âñå çäåëàë êàê íàïèñàíî íà ôîðóìå ïî óñòàíîâêå äðàéâåðà. À ïðè çàïóñêå êàòàëèñà ïèøåò îøèáêà. Ìîæèò âû çíàåòå ÷òî ìîæåò áûòü íå òàê?
<ubuntuhelp> Evgeniy22822! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Offoffoff> denis: надо chown
<denis> chown изменяет владельц
<denis> а мне нужно просто разрешить доступ к файлам пользователю
<Offoffoff> denis: ну тебе надо имя пользователя
<denis> не понял
<Offoffoff> denis: man chmod и chown
<denis> да читал я
<Offoffoff> denis: или поставь mc - там проще
<denis> это идея
<denis> есть такая
<Offoffoff> фуууу
<Offoffoff> испоганил чат
<Offoffoff> ну зачем это? да еще 6.31?
<Offoffoff> Вот: http://weather.noaa.gov/ все могут туда зайти?
<denis> может я что-то не так делаю
<denis> я создал пользователя для ftpd
<denis> мне нужно открыть этому пользователю папку /media для чтения
<denis> а то папку открывает, а содержимое папок нет!
<Offoffoff> denis: ftp - не нужен.
<denis> мне нужен ftp
<denis> =)
<denis> я поднимал его
<Offoffoff> denis: поставь webDAV
<denis> и создал пользователя
<denis> что за штука
<Madagaskar-ru> подскажите выдаёт ошибку  Не могу запустить катилист хотя все зделал как написано на форуме по установке драйвера. А при запуске каталиса пишет ошибка. Можит вы знаете что может быть не так?
<Madagaskar-ru> There was a problem initializing Catalyst Control Center Linux edition.  It could be caused by the following.    No ATI graphics driver is installed, or the ATI driver is not functioning properly.  Please install the ATI driver appropriate for you ATI hardware, or configure using aticonfig.
<Offoffoff> Написано же - нету драйвера
<antuan> Настраивается пакет alsa-utils (1.0.23-2ubuntu3.4) ...
<antuan> grep: /proc/asound/cards: Нет такого файла или каталога
<antuan>  как так?)
<Madagaskar-ru> ну скачался и установился норм без каких либо ошибок
<[koshka]> Offoffoff, няуууууу
<[koshka]> Offoffoff, с новым годом :))
<Offoffoff> [koshka]: Превед. Тебя тоже. С новыми заработками через камеру!
<[koshka]> xD
<Neo_plus> есть кто нибудь с клиентом Empathy?
<Neo_plus> очень жаль =\
<Offoffoff> Neo_plus: поставь лучше pidgin
<denis> Ни как не могу открыть ftp пользователю доступ
<denis> 550 /media/../media/Data: Permission denied
<Offoffoff> Neo_plus: а чего там?
<Offoffoff> denis: а как настраивал ftp
<denis> поднял просто
<denis> добавил пользователя через adduser
<denis> домашней папкой пользователя сделал /media
<Offoffoff> жестко
<denis> клиент подключается, получает список файлов в папке /media, но не окрывает вложенных папок
<denis> почему жестко
<denis> я наверное не на тот канал зашел
<denis> тут таким делами не занимается?
<Offoffoff> denis: ты внеси в группу ftp пользователя
<denis> sudo usermod -g ftp ftpuser ?
<Offoffoff> а есть такая группа?
<denis> usermod -g ftp ftpuser
<denis> usermod: group 'ftp' does not exist
<denis> можно создать
<denis> надо?
<Offoffoff> неа
<Offoffoff> надо присоединить пользователя к группе, которая заведует ftp
<denis> и как называется эта группа
<Offoffoff> группу ищи
<denis> ?
<denis> а почему нельзя например к группе, в которой находиться мой пользователь
<Offoffoff> потому, что пытаешься зарубиться по ftp же
<Offoffoff> посмотри, чем отличаются права на /media, которая открывается у тебя по сети и какие права на вложенные папки
<Offoffoff> и проанализируй это
<denis> так, когда захожу на ftp через пользователь через которого логинюсь в linux, все работает
<denis> права 777 на все!
<Offoffoff> ужос
<denis> а нет, через mc проверил
<denis> нет 770
<denis> вот почему не работало
<Offoffoff> ну хоть не worldreadable
<denis> но я ведь проделал chmod  -R 777 /media
<Offoffoff> denis: а в этот момент, что там было?
<Offoffoff> denis: ты уверен, что примонтировано
<Neo_plus> как я могу узнать как называется клиент pigeon?
<Neo_plus> пакет клиента pigeon*
<Offoffoff> Neo_plus: эээм?
<Offoffoff> Neo_plus: может pidgin?
<Neo_plus> ну да
<Neo_plus> опечатка
<denis> все примонировано
<denis> прописано в fstab
<denis> хм, не хочет изменять права на папки
<denis> от root
<Offoffoff> Neo_plus: sudo apt-cache search pidgin
<Neo_plus> не поможете разобраться с репозиториями?
<Neo_plus> то есть для установки пиджина мне нужно сделать вот так:
<Neo_plus> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ferramroberto/linuxfreedomlucid
<denis> Ubuntu Sowtware Center
<Neo_plus> sudo apt-get update
<Neo_plus> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<denis> в нем можно выбирать, в правке
<Neo_plus> есть ли необходимость добавлять репозиторий?
<artus> всем дароф
<rapidsp> q
<skai> artus: ку
<XuMuK> artus: привед, с новым годом)
<skai> artus: химичу с настройкой коробки
<skai> проверка
<artus> skai: XuMuK дароф други ) и вас с празничкомс )
<XuMuK> skai: привед, с новым годом)
<XuMuK> ппц
<XuMuK> а есть в вичате кнопка чтоб вернуцо в начало строки?
<artus> сонтрл+а
<edgbla> как в емаксе
<XuMuK> artus: спс) а то я запарилсо стрелками уже))
<artus> XuMuK: вобщем отрабатывает стандартные шеловские хоткеи )
<skai> artus: готов потрудиться на благо отечества?
<artus> skai: еще не наю ) ща протестирую организьм )
<XuMuK> artus: стандартный шелл и home отрабатывает))
<XuMuK> а тут, как говорит моя дочка, ууй))
<Ololo> 1мана рот!с новым годам
<_DeZ_> êó íàðîä
<ubuntuhelp> _DeZ_! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<skai> artus: ну что?
<_DeZ_> ïàðíè
<_DeZ_> òóò ðîññèÿ?
<ubuntuhelp> _DeZ_! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<ubuntuhelp> _DeZ_! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<artus> _DeZ_: будь человеком, почини кодировку
<artus> skai: да вот ща откопаю бутылочку чего нить согевающего и мона будет начать )
<Ololo> <artus> не издевайся над убогим
<_DeZ_> ïàöàíô
<_DeZ_> û*
<ubuntuhelp> _DeZ_! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<kuraj> Народ здраствуйте. Направте на путь истинный) Есть процес pid 6478 он зомбак. Пытаюсь убить следующей командой kuraj@kuraj:~$ kill -s 9 pid 6478
<kuraj> bash: kill: pid: аргументы должны быть идентификаторами процесса или задачи. Где косяк?
<Ololo> не надо pid
<_DeZ_> kuraj: ýòîò ñåðâàê è êàíàë óáóíòó ýòî àìåðèêà òàì?
<ubuntuhelp> _DeZ_! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<artus> @kick _DeZ_ иди почини кодировку
<Ololo> killall -9 33
<skai> artus: ну впринципе не надо:)свой конфиг я создал уже.можно переносить его на кранч:)
<skai> тем более, что убунту я убил:)
<artus> skai: молодца )
<[koshka]> skai, мр)
<skai> artus: осталось кранч поставить
<skai> artus: если ты сцуко пропадешь за полчаса на установку - я тя убью
<artus> skai: а ты его с офсайта тянул?
<skai> кранч?да
<artus> skai: неругайсо, да и никуда я не пропадаю
<skai> то есть сча стяну
<artus> skai: тама биты й образ )
<skai> artus: смисли?
<artus> я с торентов брал )
<kuraj> Народ...че не помогает убить процес.. не kill -s 9 6478 не killall -9 eiskaltdcpp Как ещё можно зомбака кильнуть? А то перезагружатся неохото...
<artus> ну по крайней мере тот который на офсайте с коробкой битый )
<edgbla> бубунту щас чёта вроде не лучший выбор, я хз, у меня 5 систем стоит,
<skai> artus: где брать?
<artus> kuraj: killall eiskaltdcpp
<artus> skai: ща посмотрю
<edgbla> kuraj: его вероятно невозхможно убить если он в ядре ждёт ио какого-нить.
<artus> и да, если не хочет прибиватцо то sudo ему )
<kuraj> Да ждет он do_exit я хз завис урод жирный
<artus> skai: хотя они по ходу вроде перезалили) посему тяни )
<skai> artus: тяну
<skai> 6 минут осталось
<artus> куль
<skai> совершенно случайно убил убунту в порыве настройки коробки:)
<kuraj> Народ получается если он ждет в ядре do_exit и жрет 100 проца... ТО его не убить?
<skai> зато основное понял:)
<skai> artus: а по деталям - ты поможешь!
<artus> skai: куда ж я денусь )
<Offoffoff> блин... мой dns не кажет всю зону *.gov
<Offoffoff> Как это исправить
<denis> как просмотреть, какие группы созданы, и какие пользователи существуют?
<skai> от я тупооой
<artus> cat /etc/group
<denis> спасиб
<denis> что за :x:
<denis> он и в passwd существует
<skai> artus: стянул кранч.чтобы узнать, что на флешеньке моей он итак записан
<artus> гг
<[koshka]> тьфу
<[koshka]> дядя Скай как всегда
<[koshka]> не здоровается
<[koshka]> (
<ACE74> При нажатии любой кнопкой мыши на значки в верхней панели открывается контекстное меню, и не работает анимация. Как исправить?
<skai> дядя скай в трудах и заботах.как дэбил:)
<XuMuK>  debil по испанцки - слабый)
<skai> artus: а почму фбхкб вместо американского флага на us раскладку показывает канадский?
<[koshka]> поздороваться то хоть можно
<skai> вот настрою все - и поздороваюс
<artus> skai: понятия не имею) у меня нима этих флагов ) у меня лампочки светютцо )
<skai> и поболтать будет время
<skai> artus: у мну нима лампочек на ноуте:)
<kuraj> Народ..подскажите если процес не вырубается при sudo kill -s 9 6478 и sudo killall eiskaltdcpp Есть ещё способы убийства без перезагрузки?
<artus> kuraj: а че не sudo kill -9 ?
<inkvizitor68sl> kill -9
<artus> ))
<denis> /etc/init.d/eiskaltdcpp stop?
<denis> service eiskaltdcpp stop
<inkvizitor68sl> наркоманы
<inkvizitor68sl> denis, точно наркоман
<kuraj>  sudo kill -9 6478 тоже без результатно)
<artus> xD
<rateceeder> вем привет , кто может помочь, поставил на ноут убунту 10.10 после того как питалово отключаю комп висне намертво НЕ одна клавиша не работает вообще, мышка не двигается тоже..
<rateceeder> кто сможект помочб с этой проблемой?
<inkvizitor68sl> с какой?
<denis> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> rateceeder, это не проблемы.
<inkvizitor68sl> это ты что-то лепетаешь.
<inkvizitor68sl> логи в студию
<Tenshigo> оказываються процессы тоже бессмертными бывают -_-
<rateceeder> ну какие логи(
<artus> dmesg syslog
<inkvizitor68sl>  /var/log/syslog для начала, на момент выключения
<artus> ток того, на пасту а в студию ссылку
<inkvizitor68sl> и dmesg
<rateceeder> тоесть на момент выключения
<denis> если eiskaltdcpp процесс, может перезагрузить gdm
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, пни, когда он логи найдет нужные ;)
<artus> угу
<rateceeder> так что скинуть?
<inkvizitor68sl>  /var/log/syslog и dmesg на момент выключения
<rateceeder> dmesg там большой файл!
<rateceeder> и syslog там нету даты когда он выключался
<rateceeder> там только сегодня
<rateceeder> если я щас выдерну провод питалово из ноута то он зависнет и прийдется выключать и выключать
<inkvizitor68sl> а ты в папочку то зайди.
<inkvizitor68sl> с локагми.
<rateceeder> хы вспомнить бы когда))
<rateceeder> щас
<Neo_plus1> не подскажете как для AIM или ICQ протокола отключить Безопасное соединение в Pidgin?
<rateceeder> щас сделаю ситуацию эту
<rateceeder> и прийду
<rateceeder> тогда
<Offoffoff> Neo_plus1: в настройке же аккаунтов
<Neo_plus1> нету там такого
<Neo_plus1> или я не вижу
<Offoffoff> SSL
<Neo_plus1> галочку включить для этого надо?
<Offoffoff> наоборот
<Offoffoff> отключи
<Neo_plus1> выключена
<Offoffoff> ну значит всё оке
<Offoffoff> поиграй настройками
<Offoffoff> и еще сервер попробуй поменять
<Neo_plus1> не
<Neo_plus1> не в сервере дело
<Neo_plus1> я как бы подключаюсь к локальной аське
<Offoffoff> в сервере
<Offoffoff> ыыыы
<Neo_plus1> которая на IserverD
<Offoffoff> а такое поделие существует?
<Offoffoff> оно же не нужно
<Offoffoff> есть jabber
<Neo_plus1> в смысле?
<Offoffoff> я понимаю еще сервер icq общемировой.
<Offoffoff>  А локальный зачем?
<Offoffoff> есть irc
<Offoffoff> есть jabber
<Neo_plus1> ну не пересаживать же мне всех друзей на джаббер и ирк? =)
<Offoffoff> Neo_plus1: разумеется
<Offoffoff> Neo_plus1: ты это давно должен был сделать
<Offoffoff> Neo_plus1: узнал бы - друзья они тебе ...
<Offoffoff> Neo_plus1: или тряпки половые.
<Neo_plus1> провокатор =)
<Neo_plus1> как ты кстати так пишешь
<Offoffoff> Neo_plus1: ээм? как? ну клавиатурой же ж.
<Neo_plus1> как бы обращаясь ко мне )
<rateceeder> так я тут
<Neo_plus1> не знаю как сказать )
<Neo_plus1> (23:03:22) Offoffoff: Neo_plus1:
<rateceeder> после 2 минут без питалово вырубьился
<Neo_plus1> вот так )
<artus> Neo_plus1: use tab
<rateceeder> что в логе искать? там очень много всего
<Offoffoff> Neo_plus1: я познал клавишу <TAB>
<Neo_plus1> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Neo_plus1, Fail!
<Offoffoff> Neo_plus1: познай и ты. И обретешь счастие.
<Neo_plus1> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Neo_plus1, Есть контакт.
<rateceeder> Jan  1 22:56:50 rateceeder-K50ID kernel: [ 1949.738579] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state
<rateceeder> Jan  1 22:44:21 rateceeder-K50ID AptDaemon.Worker: INFO: Committing packages: dbus.Array([dbus.String(u'xchat')], signature=dbus.Signature('s')), dbus.Array([], signature=dbus.Signature('s')), dbus.Array([], signature=dbus.Signature('s')), dbus.Array([], signature=dbus.Signature('s')), dbus.Array([], signature=dbus.Signature('s'))
<rateceeder> Jan  1 22:44:35 rateceeder-K50ID AptDaemon.Worker: INFO: Finished transaction /org/debian/apt/transaction/cc7696687a9145e2a2c647120994225e
<rateceeder> Jan  1 22:50:27 rateceeder-K50ID AptDaemon: INFO: Quiting due to inactivity
<rateceeder> Jan  1 22:50:27 rateceeder-K50ID AptDaemon: INFO: Shutdown was requested
<Offoffoff> Neo_plus1: клавиша <TAB> нажимается в Linux чаще, чем энтер... Подумай про это.
<rateceeder> Jan  1 22:50:27 rateceeder-K50ID AptDaemon: INFO: Initializing daemon
<rateceeder> Jan  1 22:55:28 rateceeder-K50ID AptDaemon: INFO: Quiting due to inactivity
<rateceeder> Jan  1 22:55:28 rateceeder-K50ID AptDaemon: INFO: Shutdown was requested
<rateceeder> Jan  1 22:55:28 rateceeder-K50ID AptDaemon: INFO: Initializing daemon
<rateceeder> вот последние запис
<artus> @kick rateceeder флуд
<Offoffoff> rateceeder: ойоойойойо. Убейся.
<Neo_plus1> издеваетесь над чайниками? :)
<rateceeder> блин
<rateceeder> кик
<rateceeder> как лог то скидывать))
<artus> а ты думал
<artus> !paste | rateceeder
<ubuntuhelp> rateceeder: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<Offoffoff> rateceeder: познай серверы с логами
<Offoffoff> rateceeder: да и пребудет тебе
<Offoffoff> rateceeder: никогда в чатах не был?
<rateceeder> !paste | rateceeder давав
<ubuntuhelp> rateceeder давав: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<rateceeder> ну лет 7  уже в IRC не был
<rateceeder> http://dumpz.org/26467/
<rateceeder> вот syslog
<rateceeder> примерно в 22-46 завис или чуть чуть раньше
<artus> rateceeder: дмесг выкладывай
<rateceeder> полный?
<rateceeder> как написать в кончоле?
<artus> cat /var/log/dmesg
<rateceeder> спс
<rateceeder> http://dumpz.org/26469/
<rateceeder> вот
<rateceeder> лог
 * artus пнул inkvizitor68sl
<inkvizitor68sl> запастить в лом ?
<inkvizitor68sl> аа
<inkvizitor68sl> говнопастилка
<artus> ))
<rateceeder> ну и че по логам?
<artus> rateceeder: а че у тя с винтом то?
<rateceeder> просто хотел снести предустановленную виндоус 7  а не получается убунту не хочете работать от батарейки
<rateceeder> тоесть с вином?
<artus> с sda6 который
<inkvizitor68sl> 18 секунд проработала машина судя по http://dumpz.org/26469/ ?
<rateceeder> ноут новый
<rateceeder> ну я не весь лог скинул
<rateceeder> нужен вестсь?
<rateceeder> ааа не этот ВЕСЬ
<rateceeder> нет больше работал
<odigem> пипец задрот а
<rateceeder> в чем проблема то?
<rateceeder> честно в линуксе ноль
<odigem> проблема в том что седнь 1е йанваря
<rateceeder> и??)))
<Tenshigo> жди окончание праздников -_-
<rateceeder> я не понял зачем?
<odigem> ты дебил?
<odigem> или американец?
<rateceeder> нет
<rateceeder> ну праздники у нас)))
<rateceeder> да знаю
<rateceeder> но проблема просто ктонить знает почему так?
<odigem> тык ты типа шампуня выпил и за комп?
<inkvizitor68sl> нет никто не знает.
<rateceeder> понятно(((
<rateceeder> жаль
<artus> @kban odigem 600 буть попроще и посдержанее
<GeLic> здрасте
<artus> дароф
<rateceeder> ((
<rateceeder> блин убунту откладывается((
<Tenshigo> а что самому слабо?
<GeLic> rateceeder: до следующего нг?
<rateceeder> ну да)) я ноль в линуксе
<inkvizitor68sl> мда
<rateceeder> ну раз на форуме не кто не помог(((
<rateceeder> и тут тоже
<inkvizitor68sl> никогда не думал, что показать лог - это так сложно
<inkvizitor68sl> наверное, они просто так пишут
<rateceeder> дело не в логе
<Tenshigo> книжки, путь линуксоида в основном в одного.
<GeLic>  rateceeder: а что тебе надо то?
<rateceeder> а прочитать я его не могу(( я не понимаю его
<Tenshigo> гугл и терпение.... начни  как все сначала. для начинающих. иначе тебе зачем вообще пк.
<rateceeder> есть ноут и ubuntu 10.10  на нем после того как вытащю провод спустся 1-2 минуты комп виснет НАМЕРТВО( клавиши и мыш залипает) не на какие комбинации не реогиирует
<inkvizitor68sl> rateceeder, мы то понимаем.
<rateceeder> ну вот скинул я 2 лога
<rateceeder> если при загрузки ноута без петания, то при старте и при проигрование милодди она залипает тодже и все только  ребут через кнопку
<Offoffoff> rateceeder: обнови bios
<GeLic>  rateceeder:  какой провод?
<Tenshigo> если ты туп как дуб... мало ли какие конфликты. и такое иногда бывает. лог тут не поможет.
<rateceeder> электрический
<rateceeder> винда летает отлично))
<GeLic> электрический провод? 0_0
<rateceeder> но с нее хочу перейти
<Offoffoff> rateceeder: убейся
<rateceeder> дааа)))
<Offoffoff> rateceeder: её не существует же
<rateceeder> кого?
<artus> але, попроще давайте )
<Offoffoff> rateceeder: Есть только Ubuntu
<inkvizitor68sl> rateceeder, syslog заканчивается через 18 секунд после старта машины.
<inkvizitor68sl> тот который ты да
<GeLic> ну так ставь винду и летай дальше
<inkvizitor68sl> намек понятен?
<rateceeder> http://paste.org.ru/?lay6s6
<rateceeder> вот лог
<rateceeder> syslog
<dazzgt> ðåáÿò à êàêîé êîìàíäîé ìîæíî ãíîì çàïóñòèòü åñëè ó ìåíÿ ïîñëå óñòàíîâêè ãðóçèòñÿ â êîíñîëü?
<rateceeder> ?
<ubuntuhelp> dazzgt! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<inkvizitor68sl> во сколько зависло?
<inkvizitor68sl> 22 46
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<rateceeder> примерно в 22-46
<rateceeder> 22-47 комп уже ребутнул кнопкой
<artus> rateceeder: а что в /var/log/messages ?
<Offoffoff> rateceeder: обнови bios
<inkvizitor68sl> точно уверен?
<rateceeder> http://paste.org.ru/?l5if0x
<rateceeder> ну гдето такое было время
<rateceeder> про биус обоснуй смысол обновления с чего ты взял что проблема в этом?
<rateceeder> могу зас еще раз чтоб завис но не хочется))) ребутатся
<Offoffoff> rateceeder: потому, что это происки производителя. Он крутил bios
<rateceeder> 22:44 видимо он завис! в 22-47 я уже видел окнок grubа
<rateceeder> и за 1-4 минуты вытащил провод питалова из ноута
<rateceeder> ну чего скажите?
<Tenshigo> так товарищ, если есть новый биос для твоей модели значит есть причины его появления.
<rateceeder> тоесть рыть?
<Tenshigo> обновляй и кончай глупить. что далье делать тебе решать. тебе уже посоветовали что делать.
<rateceeder> ну а если не поможет?
<Offoffoff1> rateceeder: ну значит не судьба. На то воля Ubuntu.
<Tenshigo> повещай ноутбук в туалете на лампочке.
<rateceeder> не кактит)))
<Offoffoff1> rateceeder: Скажи спасибо производителю ноута.
<rateceeder> не вариант)))
<Offoffoff1> rateceeder: напиши им матерное письмо
<rateceeder> а в чем прикол железно странно какоето чтоли))
<Offoffoff1> rateceeder: они ОБЯЗАНЫ были проверить совместимость с Ubuntu
<artus> rateceeder: поиграйся со всякими acpi с настройках биоса )
<rateceeder> ну так система падает почему?
<GeLic> ладно так и быть........щяс за волшебной палочкой схажу
<Offoffoff1> rateceeder: потому, что некто что-то сделал нестандартно в ноуте.
<rateceeder> там все заблочено)))в биосе
<Tenshigo> ты мне мозг просто рвешь
<artus> rateceeder: она не падает) тыж кернелпаник не видел) она просто не хочет с тобой общатся )
<artus> rateceeder: O_o это как?
<rateceeder> ага что даже все виснет и капслок жмеш ей пофигу лампочка горит тоже самое со всем остальным
<rateceeder> воообще какбуто мертвый
<Tenshigo> ноут твой, что хочешь то и делай. хоть в форточку выкини.
<artus> че за ноут то?
<rateceeder> k50id
<rateceeder> asus
<rateceeder> ноут то не старый)
<Tenshigo> у всех асусов такое кривое DSDT что скинув дамп и заного скомпилировать таблицу уже не получиться, как они вообще это запихивают...
<rateceeder> это ты о чем?
<Offoffoff1> rateceeder: вот именно, что не старый. Новые опаснее.
<Tenshigo> ты врядли поймешь. забей
<artus> а это как , весь биос заблокирован? )))
<rateceeder> ну там множество настроек
<rateceeder> а не весь
<rateceeder> лана погнал обнвлять биус
<rateceeder> всех с нг скоро буду
<Tenshigo> слушай, может не стоит.
<rateceeder> почему
<Tenshigo> чето ты вызываешь опасения.
<artus> :)
<Tenshigo> смотри убьешь ненароком.
<rateceeder> лана все норм
<rateceeder> я же сказал что в линуксе ноль)))
<odigem> фак
<rateceeder> а в остальном более менее понмиаю4
<odigem> куда делся груб конф????
<rateceeder> ты кому
<artus> @voice odigem
<Ololo> зачем жить?
<odigem> вчера уходил все было, ша сарю а он стандартный
<odigem> кстати груб убунты найдет генту?
<odigem> впадло мне чета вручную переписывать
<Offoffoff1> odigem: разумеется
<odigem> а как обновить?
<Offoffoff1> odigem: он даже зло находит...
<Offoffoff1> grub-update
<odigem> Offoffoff1: зло ето стабильно
<Offoffoff1> odigem: зло не существует.
<odigem> Offoffoff1:  grub-update: command not found м?
<Offoffoff1> update-grub
<odigem> Программа 'grub' на данный момент не установлена.  Вы можете установить её, выполнив:
<odigem> О.о
<Offoffoff1> вау
<Offoffoff1> ничего тебя прёт
<odigem> а захожу я с чего???
<Offoffoff1> odigem: может ты еретик?
<artus> odigem: grub2
<Offoffoff1> odigem: может у тебя не Ubuntu?
<Neo_plus1> подскажите плз как в вине указывать путь до файла, если в пути присутствуют пробелы?
<odigem> чета я непонял
<artus> Neo_plus1:  \
<artus> Neo_plus1: или ' zzz\ zzz '
<Neo_plus1> спасиб
<jlewka> artus, а кэранированеи во втором случае зачем?
<artus> jlewka: ну мало ли) так чтоб наверняка ) ну и я обычно табом пользуюсь) а он экераны сам ставит)
<Neo_plus1> если я пишу wine /media/42E1DD5/icon.exe не допускаю ли я ошибки?
<artus> icon.exe это сильно )
<jlewka> ага))))
<artus> не, не допускаеш)
<rateceeder> биус последний  стоит
<odigem> стоп, так у меня какойто не тот груб
<skai> artus:
<Offoffoff1> rateceeder: проси новый
<Offoffoff1> odigem: похожий на lilo?
<artus> skai:
<odigem> я токаша поставил груб у него конфиг menu.lst а уменя grub.cfg
<odigem> Offoffoff1: я невидел лило
<rateceeder> http://paste.org.ru/?gz5lh5 вот система зависла в 23-45
<odigem> у тебя тоже зависы?
<rateceeder> не у меня другие((
<odigem> какие? у меня с последней обновы бывает просто зависает и все
<skai> artus: перво наперво - как добавить ппа люсиды в кранч?
<[koshka]> skai, бе бе бе
<artus> skai: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list )
<rateceeder> ну чего кто теперь посмотри лог зависания?
<Neo_plus1> а пишет cannot find file... хотя я копирую адрес с самого .exe файла
<odigem> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<rateceeder> ???4
<rateceeder> <Offoffoff1> посмотри лог))
<Neo_plus1> понял, после \ надо пробел =)
<artus> Neo_plus1: логично )
<artus> rateceeder: мож тебе попробовать аспи вырубить при загрузке?
<rateceeder> <Offoffoff1> посмотри лог))
<rateceeder> как?
<Offoffoff1> rem_lex|pivo: и?
<Offoffoff1> rateceeder: и?
<rateceeder> почему он в 23-45 завис
<Offoffoff1> rateceeder: noacpi сделай в ядре
<rateceeder> это как
<Offoffoff1> Потому, что : NVRM: os_raise_smp_barrier(), invalid context!
<artus> rateceeder: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<rateceeder> это что?
<skai> artus: злобный кранч
<rateceeder> nVRM: os_raise_smp_barrier(), invalid context!
<Offoffoff1> rateceeder: потом... тебе надо поставить pae ядро. NX (Execute Disable) protection cannot be enabled: non-PAE kernel!
<artus> rateceeder: и в GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= '' добавить acpi=off
<artus> и грубб-апдейт
<artus> skai: че так ?
<elanc> åñòü êòî èñïîëüçóåò ubuntu 10.10 íà eeepc 1001? ïðîáëåì íåò?
<ubuntuhelp> elanc! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Offoffoff1> rateceeder: в третьих, тебе надо обновить или исправить bios - AMI BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working around it. Что я и говорил.
<elanc> есть кто использует ubuntu 10.10 на eeepc 1001? проблем нет?
<rateceeder> биус сама последня версия
<Offoffoff1> rateceeder: перепиши его
<rateceeder> а можно по порядку.
<skai> artus: ну во первых на дебиан нет модуля для моей вафли
<rateceeder> переписал только что
<rateceeder> как ядро менять и какое
<artus> skai: есть)
<artus> я тебе уже говорил )
<skai> artus:
<skai> RTL8192SE
<Offoffoff1> rateceeder: напиши производителю, что косячит их BIOS
<rateceeder> поменял груб
<skai> вот этого нет
<skai> есть RTL8192E, RTL8188SU, RTL8191S, RTL8192SU, RTL8192U
<rateceeder> хахаха ага им срать буедт
<Offoffoff1> rateceeder: зайди в синаптик и поставь -pae ядро
<skai> но не RTL8192SE
<artus> skai: ну ты нууудный, я кому расписывал какие дрова надо ставить? ану лдоги поднимай )
<Offoffoff1> rateceeder: ты напиши. А уж кому и как что делать будет - это тебя не касается.
<rateceeder> а что написать? как? скинуть лог или что?
<skai> artus: я не помню када.
<rateceeder> в синапптик зашол) что искать именно
<artus> skai: в щабире посмотри )
<artus> *ж
<Offoffoff1> rateceeder: -pae
<rateceeder> linux-generic-pae
<rateceeder> этот?
<Offoffoff1> ага
<Offoffoff1> дерзай
<skai> artus: а я логи там думаш храню?
<artus> ну гдето ты их храниш же )
<rateceeder> так что писать? примерно как писать тпиа косячит биус лог надо им слатт? и какую часть???
<artus> и да lspci -vv если забыл )
<Taburetka> Offoffoff1: у меня мамка ASUS с AMI BIOS была, страшная вещь однако.
<Taburetka> все проблемы были с ACPI
<Offoffoff1> Taburetka: а то... Ему это и втолковывают. А не верит же ж.
<artus> а я и говорю ) вырубить его )
<skai> RTL8191SEv
<skai> как я и говорил
<artus> ток не слушають меня )
<skai> только вот этого модуля в ядре дебиана нема
<skai> artus: и его надо компилять вместе с ядром
<skai> artus: ты меня ненавидишь
<Taburetka> Offoffoff1: а DSDT таблицу никак не отредактировать и перешить нельзя.
<rateceeder> ядро поставил
<artus> skai: так, я те 3 раза расписывал че и как ставить ) ты даже себе записывал) вспоминай (
<artus> skai: ненадо )
<Offoffoff1> Taburetka: почему, есть же инструменты
<skai> artus: я те говорю - не ставится так
<Offoffoff1> Taburetka: я делал.
<skai> artus: по той инструкции.модуль не берет мою карточку.в инструкции другой модуль.не мой
<skai> ферштейн?
<Taburetka> делашь дамп, дизасемблируешь и ьез изменений пробуешь скомпилировать и хрена, туча ошибок
<artus> skai: ты фирмварю поставил?
<rateceeder> че дальеш
<skai> artus: да
<artus> skai: там 3 модуля на выбор надо подгрузить
<Taburetka> не говоря о том что я пару дней угробил на редактирование.
<artus> вот и подгружай оба три, какой то да заведетцо
<skai> artus: ага.и ни один из них не подходит под мою карточку
<skai> RTL8192E, RTL8188SU, RTL8191S, RTL8192SU, RTL8192U   модули под эти карточки
<skai> ни один из них не взл мою
<skai> ферштеешь?
<artus> нет
<skai> модуль моей из ядра дебиана выкинуть по лицензным соображениям.надо компилять.весь инет об этом трубит
<skai> ферштеешь?
<odigem> та че за нафик
<artus> а че у меня не выкинут? и в фирмваре он отображаетцо, тот который _pci ?
<Taburetka> Offoffoff1: асус зло. матери пошли просто страшные, небавно 2 модуля памяти с собой в иной мир кнесла
<skai> artus: lspci --vv покажи
<odigem> как обновить конфиг в ТОМ грубе
<rateceeder> че дальеш???????
<LeNsTR|emacs> Вот и Новый Год!
<artus> skai: а ядро у тя 2.6.32?
<skai> artus: и как ты догадался?
<artus> а ты 35 не хочеш поставить? )
<rateceeder> поставил ядро что дальше???
<GeLic>  LeNsTR|emacs:  у тебя что только наступил?
<odigem> че ето за парашный груб я поставил? ниче кроме убунты не нашол
<skai> artus: потому, что в 32 нет моей карточки?
<artus> ну как бе )
<odigem> LeNsTR|emacs: проспал?
<LeNsTR|emacs> нафиг 35, когда уже давно есть 36? :)
<LeNsTR|emacs> GeLic: конечно, проснулся - и тут же наступил :)
<skai> artus: хосспаде до тебя дошло то, что я тебе тут говорил много и долго:)
<skai> аллилуя
<skai> скоро вернусь
<GeLic> LeNsTR|emacs: хорошо спишь
<LeNsTR|emacs> ураа злая хрень ушла ^^
<artus> куда оно убегло ... вот гад
<odigem> ну че неужели никто не знает че ето у меня за неустановленный груб стоит?
<odigem> все же ставили убунту, вот то груб с лайвсиди
<artus> odigem: да второй граб у тя стоит, сколько говорить можно
<odigem> artus: не второй а 1.97
<artus> и че ?
<odigem> 1.98
<artus> не 0.98 же
<LeNsTR|emacs> odigem: это линукс, детка :)
<LeNsTR|emacs> все сырое и нестабильное суют в мейнстрим
<LeNsTR|emacs> ^_^
<odigem> LeNsTR|emacs: и че ты хотел ети сказать?
<kibitzer> приветы. кто-нибудь использует boxee как в нем в kemaping`е настроить сочетания кнопок с ctrl+
<kibitzer> ?!
<LeNsTR|emacs> Что 1.98 сунули в убунту еще до релиза ;)
<LeNsTR|emacs> когда зарелизят - назовут 2.0 :)
<LeNsTR|emacs> а вообще я просто троллю
<jlewka> 3 груб скоро выйдет?
<LeNsTR|emacs> блеа
<LeNsTR|emacs> :)
<Taburetka> LeNsTR|emacs: может это и странно но в убунте пакеты новее чем в тестовом дебиане.
<Taburetka> а благодаря PPA вообще "на грани"
<odigem> пипец
<odigem> в startupmanager можна добавить пунк меня?
<odigem> меню
<odigem> просканировать
 * odigem бьеца головой ап стену
<odigem> че ето за сраный груб??? изза какого не видно груб2
<Shven> С новым годом всех)
<artus> и тебя с празничком )
<odigem> песец
<GeLic> скушай мандаринку
<odigem> нехочу :/
<Neo_plus1> не подскажите чайнику как здесь зарегистрироваться? :)
<Neo_plus1> пробую через /msg nickserver register ПАРОЛЬ МЫЛО
<Neo_plus1> не получается =\
<korvin> !регистрация
<CheshaNeko> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<artus> Neo_plus1: чего у тя не получается то?
<korvin> хм...
<artus> и сдесь это где ?
<Neo_plus1> ну пишет Нет такого псевданима или канала nickserver
<[koshka]> ага
<korvin> ы
<korvin> а
<korvin> ну да
<odigem> я поставил груб2 , ГДЕ ОН СОЗДАЛ КОНФИГ?
<odigem> возьму его и тому притулю :/
<korvin> ибо nickserv, a не nickserver
<odigem> никсерв
<odigem> :D
<korvin> odigem: /boot/grub/grub.conf
<korvin> очевидно же
<SergeyIT> Всех с Новым годом
<korvin> а еще есть /etc/grub.d/
<artus> SergeyIT: и тя )
<korvin> SergeyIT: боян
<korvin> =)
<[koshka]> SergeyIT, и тебя ;)
<[koshka]> ушла я спать =)
<[koshka]> сладких снов
<SergeyIT> у меня инет не работает с 31-ого
<artus> [koshka]: снофф
<[koshka]> artus, няу :)
<Neo_plus1> м теперь вопрос
<Neo_plus1> почему зарегистрировался ник Neo_plus1? :)
<Neo_plus1> я вроде как под Neo_plus заходил
<CheshaNeko> Neo_plus1: потому что ты под ним же
<artus> потому что у тя щас такой ник )
<Neo_plus1> и как же мне отвязать теперь ник от мыла и сделать всё как надо?
<korvin> плюсадин
<korvin> вселогично
<Neo_plus2> )))
<Neo_plus1> не смешно )
<[koshka]> там группы есть )
<CheshaNeko> Neo_plus2: не отвязывай Neo_plus ы группу добавь
<Neo_plus3> тынц
<Neo_plus2> CheshaNeko: небуду )
<Neo_plus2> гг
<Neo_plus3> панислась
<Neo_plus2> этакий флешмобчег)
<Neo_plus666> мне больше по душе neo_plus2
<SergeyIT> клонирование в действии
<Neo_plus666> :D
<Neo_plus3> SergeyIT: нанотехнологии!
<Neo_plus2> Neo_plus666: ))
<SergeyIT> Neo_plus3, не ругайся при  дамах
<Neo_plus3> ок ;-)
<Neo_plus2> SergeyIT: а ты че не нео? )
<SergeyIT> а зачем?
<Neo_plus2> 5го не хватает)
<SergeyIT> так троих обычно всегда хватало )
<Neo_plus2> Neo_plus5: воо )) так лутше )
<Neo_plus4> великолепная пятерка ^_^
<Neo_plus4> еще одного и в хоккей играть можно
<Neo_plus1> пздц )
<Neo_plus2> @voice Neo_plus1
<Neo_plus3> =))))
<Neo_plus4> ладно я спать ^_^
<artus> @voice Neo_plus1
<Neo_plus1> ээ
<artus> Neo_plus1: а будеш умничать накажу )
<Neo_plus1> what? :)
<artus> Neo_plus1: если повесил медаль за ругательства то нефиг ее сбрасывать
<Neo_plus1> а
<Neo_plus1> буду знать
<Neo_plus1> я ничаянно, вырвалось )
<artus> @kick Neo_plus1 еще раз сбросиш предупреждение обижусь
<kibitzer> вы сами его довели. просто объяснили бы человеку, как ник зарегестрировать. занимаетесь фигней полной.
<artus> ему обяснили) даже 3 раза )
<artus> Neo_plus1: ну что, не регаетцо?
<Neo_plus1> я так понял на нео молчанка повешана?
<Neo_plus1> аа
<Neo_plus1> оО )
<artus> ))
<artus> молчанка то тут причем )
<Neo_plus1> я сбрасывал предупреждения переподключением?
<artus> угу)
<artus> эть у тя клиент такой умный?
<Neo_plus1> а без переподключения я не мог писать
<artus> мог)
<Neo_plus1> пробовал
<Neo_plus1> не получалось
<Neo_plus1> поэтому и переподключался :)
<artus> мог ты писать)
<Neo_plus1> ну значит у меня совсем руки неоттуда :) окей )
<Neo_plus1> так, вернусь к своей проблеме ) в учетной записи у меня ник Neo_plus
<Neo_plus1> что я делаю не так то, что здесь я с единичкой?
<Neo_plus1> подскажите позязя :)
<san4o2> ну мож заняты уже ник. вот тебе клиент сам 1 дорисовал и впустил на сервер
<artus> Neo_plus1: /nick Neo_plus
<artus> Neo_plus1: [Neo_plus] (~Neo_plus@62.140.253.8): Владимир это ты ?
<Neo_plus1> пишет псевдоним уже используется
<Neo_plus1> да
<artus> ну дык зареган он у тебя значит )
<Neo_plus1> ...
<odigem> korvin, не тот
<odigem> там у меня конфиг от стандартного какой я немогу удалить
<odigem> а мне нужен конфиг от груб2
<Neo_plus1> и как я могу зайти под ним?
<artus> Neo_plus1: /msg nickserv ghost  PASSWORD скомандуй , оно освободить логин если он твой конечно )
<kibitzer> может клиент посылает неправильную строчку при идентификации. она поэтому не проходит и назначается новый ник с цифрой!?
<artus> ну и авторизироватся было бы не плохо )
<Neo_plus1> Neo_plus is not a registered nickname.
<Neo_plus1> в то время как /nick Neo_plus так не думает
<artus> msh nickserv identify pass говорил?
<kibitzer> *msg
<artus> *msg
<artus> ога, спс
<Neo_plus1> для текущего аккаунта?
<Neo_plus1> да, говорил
<Neo_plus1> только что повторил :)
<artus> вобщем нипанятно)
<Neo_plus1> пардон, Please check your email for instructions to complete your registration.
<kibitzer> )
<artus> гг
<artus> Neo_plus1: я про авторизацию под видом Neo_plus , ато ты щас уже и Neo_plus1 зарегал )
<odigem> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<odigem> о
<odigem> харашо, где конфиг grub2?
<odigem> в /boot/grub/grub.cfg ето конфиг груба моего какой неустановленю но он есть
<SergeyIT>  /etc/default/grub
<kibitzer> через команду msg NickServ identify <password> попробуй
<Neo_plus1> ты мне?
<kibitzer> да )
<Neo_plus1> да это то я понимаю
<Neo_plus1> я не понимаю почему я с единичкой =(
<kibitzer> у меня есть подозрение, что клиент неверную команду для авторизации посылает, она не проходит и тебе дается ник с цифрой
<Neo_plus1> у меня Pidgin
<kibitzer> поэтому вручную через msg сделай
<Neo_plus1> через msg это как?
<kibitzer> в пиджине когда подключаешься к серверу всплывает окно от NickServ, сообщение?
<Neo_plus1> ну предлагается пароль ввести для Neo_plus1
<Neo_plus1> более ничего
<odigem> SergeyIT: так то не то
<odigem> вот я делаю update-grub находит все че нада а конфиг тогде??? старый как был так и остался
<kibitzer> через msg, это как я команду выше писал слэшmsg NickServ identify твой_пароль
<Neo_plus1> ну это для Neo_plus1
<Neo_plus1> или я что то не правильно понял?
<kibitzer> короче, ты эту команду вводишь или нет? :)
<Neo_plus1> да
<Neo_plus1> мне пишет (01:27:22) NickServ: (notice) You are already logged in as Neo_plus1.
<san4o> kibitzer: NickServ identify твой_пароль использовать когда уже зареестрировал ник, а как я понимаю ник не совсем верный зарегистрированый
<Neo_plus1> да
<Neo_plus1> именно :)
<artus> а нафиг ты для 1н вводиш? а ты не хочеш как просто нео+ залонинитцо?
<jjokker> всем привет
<jjokker> есть кто? )
<artus> !ask | jjokker
<Neo_plus1> так не получается залогинться под Neo_plus
<ubuntuhelp> jjokker: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<san4o> попробуй например завтра утром или днем зайти как Neo_plus ну и зарегистрироватся если получится
<artus> Neo_plus1: а что говорит?
<kibitzer> san4o ну уведомление на почту ему вроде как дошло по поводу регистрации
<Neo_plus1> даже если я ввожу /Nick Neo_plus мне пишет что псевдоним уже используется
<Neo_plus1> в новом окне
<jjokker> ребят , у меня такая проблема, стал греться ноут и отрубаться ... подскажите кто нить имеет опыт как повысить обороты куллера?
<Neo_plus1> а почему коннектит меня с этим ником сюда я не понимаю
<artus> jjokker: почисти его пылесосом
<Neo_plus1> у меня в учетной записи ник указан без единички
<artus> Neo_plus1:  /msg nickserv ghost ник [пароль]
<jjokker> просто на винде есть там приблуда , драйвер который ставиться и когда повышается температура повышается обороты куллера ... на никсах такого не происходит
<san4o> kibitzer: уведомление то пришло, но ник он не ток который хотел зарегистрировал, не доглядел короче
<jjokker> <artus> jjokker: почисти его пылесосом   \\\\ дело не в пыли!
<artus> дык выстави в биосе макс дуйку на кулере
<Neo_plus1> если это делать для Neo_plus, то пишет  Neo_plus is not a registered nickname.
<artus> и если у тя перегревается ноут до состояня вырубания то это как бе ...
<Neo_plus1> если для Neo_plus1, то пишет You may not ghost yourself.
<san4o> Neo_plus1: пока /Nick Neo_plus  не получится ввести ничего ты не зарегистрируеш наново
<odigem> почему груб конфиг создает тот какой нада но генту туда не пишет
<odigem> хотя находит
<Neoplus> печально :(
<go8765> всем доброй ночи и сновым годом. такой вопрос - иногда появляются артефакты типа этого http://10pix.ru/img1/2198/3181419.png подскажите плиз как это исправить ?
<odigem> go8765: шо у тя на панели с зеленой стрелочкой?
<go8765> odigem: что такое панельная стрелочка :)
<go8765> ?
<odigem> go8765: сам ты панельная стрелочка
<Neo-plus> Neo_plus1: а такой не хочеш ник ? )
<odigem> вверху на панели
<Neoplus> нет, не айс :)
<go8765> :)
<go8765> guake trminal
<Neoplus> ладно, я офф, всем спасибо и удачи :)
<go8765> odigem:guake tуrminal
<odigem> go8765: а, я дамал качалка каят (((
<go8765> odigem:guake terminal
<go8765> насчёт артефакта кто-то подскажет ?
<san4o> odigem: попорядку процедуры опиши что с грубом вытворяеш
<artus> а если компиз вырубить он тоже проявляется?
<jjokker> ну что , ни кто не знает программы которой можно изменить скороть работы куллера в ноуте?
<odigem> http://dpaste.com/293127/
<go8765> подскажите, подскажите как убрать мне артефакт ... ля-ля-ля мур-мур-мур
<odigem> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<odigem> go8765: какой артефакт? ты о чем?
<artus> go8765: если компиз вырубить артефакт остается?
<go8765> http://10pix.ru/img1/2198/3181419.png
<go8765> прямо по центру экрана
<go8765> щя  попробую
<san4o> odigem: /boot/grub/grub.conf если и там нету, то впиши вручную в него. до 1го обновления груба будет норм
<odigem> и када ето взялось?
<go8765> artus:щя  попробую отрубить
<artus> go8765: ты пробуй )
<odigem> san4o: вот я уже вписал вручную шас захажу а там нету, ето че я так буду напостой его заново фигачить?
<go8765> artus: если я правиль понимаю то он у меня и не был включен http://10pix.ru/img1/3352/3181497.png
<odigem> к томуже я уид раздела забыл
<odigem> собсна мне впадло
<san4o> odigem:  не может такого быть, если вписал должно появится, значит груб обновил и оно опять затерло. ты часто делаеш update-grub тогда метод не для тебя
<artus> go8765: странненько
<go8765> artus: не то слово :)
<artus> ну попробуй включить )
<odigem> san4o: упдатегруб я вобще никогда не делал всегда конфиг редачил, вчера настроил чедня включаю а там нет ничерта
<odigem> ну того что я туда вписывал
<artus> odigem: дык сноси второй груб, ставь первый и пиши туда че хош )
<odigem> еее не етот красивый
<artus> !grub2 | odigem
<ubuntuhelp> odigem: это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Инфа тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub также см !grub2-splash
<artus> тогда настраивай
<odigem> ты шо думаеш я ето не читал? сначала хоть бы узнал в чем трабл а потом ссылки давал :/
<Ded_Moroz111> живые остались?
<odigem> а ты че невыжил?
<odigem> с НГ
<Ded_Moroz111> неа
<Ded_Moroz111> и вас с НГ
<odigem> пахмеляца нада
<artus> odigem: ты ос всерашнего дня обновлялся?
<Ded_Moroz111> пахмеляцца плохо((
<Ded_Moroz111> неосторожный опохмел ведет к длительному запою!
<odigem> Ded_Moroz111: че я водкой. наман, был как новенький
<artus> odigem: если обновлялся после того как правил груб кфг, то мог обновится груб и снести все твои правки
<Ded_Moroz111> <odigem> вотказло
<odigem> artus: та вроди не обновлялся
<odigem> Ded_Moroz111: че???
<Ded_Moroz111> вотказло вот что!
<odigem> че ненравица?
<Ded_Moroz111> неравицца вотка
<Ded_Moroz111> теперь
<odigem> так а че ж генту то не вписует
<Ded_Moroz111> гента не для бубунту канала
<Ded_Moroz111> имхо
<odigem> Ded_Moroz111: перепил?
<Ded_Moroz111> да
<odigem> Ded_Moroz111: какая разница мы про груб говорим
<artus> odigem: попробуй копать в сторону 'Создание дополнительного меню загрузки' мож поможет
<odigem> artus: а где такое искать?
<Ded_Moroz111> а накой груб то?акорнис уже не канает?
<odigem> Ded_Moroz111: ето кто?
<go8765> artus:  начал  искать драйвер http://10pix.ru/img1/3640/3181516.png чё-то перезагружать и ругаться http://10pix.ru/img1/3688/3181521.png но в итоге артефакт исчез :)
<Ded_Moroz111> акронис лоадер
<artus> odigem: а в ссылке что бубунтохелп дал, по ходу можно свой конфиг юзать и оно его не будет затирать
<odigem> Ded_Moroz111: ето каят виндовая фигня?
<artus> Ded_Moroz111: причем тут акронис лоадер?
<[koshka]> от бред
<[koshka]> ненавижу хфактор ><
<go8765> artus:  в чём была причина так и непонял (
<artus> [koshka]: ))
<odigem> [koshka]: несмотри
<Ded_Moroz111> дык акронисом грузиться же не западло
<[koshka]> больше не буду ><
<[koshka]> они выгнали Сашку
<Ded_Moroz111> сцуки
<artus> @voice Ded_Moroz111
<Ded_Moroz111> спс за голос
<odigem> гг
<Ded_Moroz111> вот дали мне голос,теперь то мне что с этого
<go8765> я так понял сегодна на канале темы поважней ubuntu - иксфактор и похмелье :)
<san4o> что в меню пункты будут что в подменю разници не вижу, проще на 1 груб перейти в даном случае. или зайти в генту с лайв сд и там груб2 установить и проверить
<Ded_Moroz111> лучше бы мне сисьге дали помять
<artus> @kban --user  86400 идем и учим правила
<[koshka]> омг
<Ded_Moroz111> сииииисьгееее!завтра у меня будет секас!!!
<artus> @kban --user Ded_Moroz111 86400 идем и учим правила
<go8765> artus:  так в  чём была причина так и непонял (
<artus> go8765: а с компизом пропало?
<go8765> artus:   начал  искать драйвер http://10pix.ru/img1/3640/3181516.png чё-то перезагружать и ругаться http://10pix.ru/img1/3688/3181521.png но в итоге артефакт исчез :)
<go8765> artus:   начал  искать драйвер http://10pix.ru/img1/3640/3181516.png чё-то перезагружать и ругаться http://10pix.ru/img1/3688/3181521.png но в итоге артефакт исчез :)
<artus> гг, магия )
<go8765> я так понял он среду перезапустил или что-то в этом роде ?
<artus> да кто ж его знает) у тя драйвер на видео по ходу непонятный стоял )
<go8765> artus:  http://10pix.ru/img1/4296/3181560.png
<go8765> artus:  прит аком раскладе возможны непонятные драйвера ?
<artus> вполне )
<artus> а что у тя за видео?
<odigem> ммм че можна сделать если Хы зависли?
<artus> можно их перезапустить)
<odigem> ну или скорей не Хы а каят тупая висючая игра
<artus> прыгнув в tty1 и /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<artus> ну или убить игру 0
<odigem> а шо такое tty1?
<odigem> а зачем перезапускать драйвер мыши?
<artus> контрл+фльт+f1 , вернутцо на f8 ) или f7 )
<artus> а причем тут драйвер мыши?
<odigem> ну gdm
<artus> ну
<odigem> а тфу
<artus> ))
<san4o> =)))))))
<go8765> artus: в железе плохо разбираюсь - http://10pix.ru/img1/1652/3181616.png
<artus> незнаю я такого видео ) и щаслиф в этом неведеньи )
<go8765> artus: всмысле не видел - виднокарты такой ?
<artus> угу) не имел щастья пользоватцо )
<go8765> artus: это интел встроенная
<artus> ну я догадался )
<go8765> artus: ладно бог сней может ещё известно как это кулебякище исправить http://10pix.ru/img1/1092/3181620.png
<go8765> всмысле гугл буквы
<artus> шрифт зачем такой поставил?
<go8765> я вроде как ниче не ставил
<artus> дык вроде или не ставил? ))) это разные вещи )
<odigem> гррр
<odigem> она зависла о5
<go8765> я не вкурсе  как шрифт менять ? (а как его кстати поменять :) ?
<odigem> в ето туту незаходит
<odigem> go8765: rmb изменить фон и там шрифты
<go8765> odigem: прошу прощения но в моём случае просто необходимо :) более подробное обьяснение что такое rmb Ж)
<odigem> RightMouseButton
<odigem> ты че в игры никада не играл?
<go8765> :) ух ты :)
<go8765> odigem: вот кстати что стояло http://10pix.ru/img1/1782/3181686.png причём вроде всегда - а шрифт появился вроде минут как 20 назад :) ? (не обращяйте  внимание на часто повторяющееся слово вроде :)
<artus> а мы вроде не обращаем  )
<artus> ухх
<artus> включил акустику а там муцыка звучит, совсем запамятовал что mpd поставил
<[koshka]> вроде
<[koshka]> :)
<odigem> о напомнил
 * odigem включил музыко
<go8765> поменял но гуглошрифт остался ? http://10pix.ru/img1/930609/3181702.png http://10pix.ru/img1/1910/3181703.png
<go8765> спасите мой гугл :)
<go8765> odigem: поменял но гуглошрифт остался ? http://10pix.ru/img1/930609/3181702.png http://10pix.ru/img1/1910/3181703.png
<artus> go8765: ты спрашиваеш или утверждаеш? )
<go8765> odigem: знак вопроса заменят фразы - что ещё можно предпринять, что делать дальше, как это исправить и т.д :)
<odigem> go8765: сделать так http://itmages.ru/image/view/98734/4cc2034c
<go8765> odigem:сделал - не помогло - кстати в хроме нет сего
<odigem> go8765: юзай оперу не парь моск
<go8765> ндя
<odigem> где в етом долбаном пиджине поиск контактов?
<artus> нету)
<odigem> О.о
<odigem> а онлайн както можна?
<go8765> odigem: случайно не знаешь есть ли возможность реализовать нечто подобное http://10pix.ru/img1/3081/3181759.png
<odigem> go8765: SCROT -S !!!!!!!!1
<artus> гг)
<odigem> бред какойто
<artus> я б даже сказал scrot -s -q 90 '%Y-%m-%d--%s_$wx$h_scrot.jpg'
<go8765> это команда для создания скриншотов - а меня интересует green button Ж)
<artus> go8765: это к тому что твои топитцот скриншотов по 10ть метров как то не того )
<go8765> odigem: ладно сорри - замучал я вас я так понял :(
<odigem> фак так шас 2 часа ночи О.О
<odigem> а я то думаю че мне изза стенки стучат :D
<artus> @voice odigem ану прекращай ругатцо
<artus> @voice odigem
<go8765> всем спок ночи
<odigem> так как мне закрыть зависшую игру?
<odigem> хм есь хоть один асько клиент  в каком есть поиск контактов?
<GeLic> заверши процесс
<denis> Привет, как отключить из автозапуска ftpd? Я думал, что запускается сервер, как служба. Но нет1
<Galaxy2000> как говорится индюк  тоже думал , да в суп ...
<GeLic> удалить из автозапуска
<Galaxy2000> но разговор не об этом
<Galaxy2000> inet.d
<Galaxy2000> там он прописывается
#ubuntu-ru 2011-01-02
<denis> init.d
<denis> ?
<Galaxy2000> да
<Galaxy2000> inet.d  тоесть
<artus> а не init.d ?
<denis> а это где?
<denis> в /etc/
<denis> есть папка init.d
<denis> и inetd.conf
<odigem> как  мне его завершить?
<GeLic> /etc/init.d
<Galaxy2000> cat /etc/inet.d/conf
<Galaxy2000> что там показывает ?
<GeLic> odigem: killall
<denis> No such directory
<denis> папки нет такой
<Galaxy2000> /etc/inet.d.conf
<denis> cat: /etc/inet.d.conf: No such file or directory
<GeLic> killall (имя процесса )
<denis> нет идей?
<Galaxy2000> ну блин хз короче
<Galaxy2000> завтра в школе спрошу
<Galaxy2000> у на преподовательниц шибко умная
<Galaxy2000> она теб все про это бы рассказала
<artus> denis: а вот выключить в менеджере автозагрузки не ?
<denis> такое там не прописывается
<denis> там все userfrendly
<artus> прописывается
<artus> только что проверил, запустил bum и посмотрел )
<denis> я думал в стандартном менеджере
<artus> да оно в любом  Boot-Up Manager'е показывается
<denis> спасибо
<artus> да незачто )
<denis> нет, в стандартном окружении xfce, есть менеджер загрузок
<denis> там правда для init 5
<denis> но там нет =)
<denis> но с другой стороны, там его и не должно быть
<artus> ну если там нету то sudo apt-get install bum )
<denis> что дает опция advance
<denis> что расширяет?
<artus> дает более развернутые ответы )
<denis> все заметил
<denis> но сервисы там не все
<denis> нет все
<artus> ))
<denis> тогда, почему не работала update-rc.d
<denis> =) почему напротив gdm не стоит галочка
<denis> ведь у меня грузиться рабочий стол
<denis> а как убить счас ftpd
<denis> service stop не работает
<artus> /etc/init.d/tftpd-hpa stop
<artus> ну или килл его)
<denis> а, какое извращенное имя
<denis> я думал ftpd
<denis> просто
<artus> ты табом то пользуйся )
<denis> всеравно, я написал бы ftpd
<denis> njulf z ,sk ghfd
<denis> тогда я был прав
<denis> можно sudo update-rc.d tftpd-hpa  disable
<denis> tftpd-hpa - нет такого файла
<odigem> вы че нешарите ваще? игра зависает, игра не оконная я вижу черный екран как мне патушить ету игру
<denis> можно ctrl+alt+F1
<denis> залогиниться и killall
<Tenshigo> wine?
<odigem> denis: неработает
<odigem> Tenshigo: нет
<odigem> AssaultCube
<denis> killall имя программы
<GeLic>  odigem: убей процесс
<odigem> КаК Я УбьЮ ЕсЛи НеМоГу ПоПаСтЬ В КоНсОль?
<odigem> может так заметит кто?
<denis> ctrl+alt+f2
<GeLic> а в канал ты как попал?
<Tenshigo> hotkey for terminal
<odigem> да хоть ctrl+alt+f12
<denis> а там работать не будет
<denis> =)
<odigem> Tenshigo: неработают у меня хоткеи в играх
<Tenshigo> O_o
<denis> =) может ctrl+R >> cmd
<Tenshigo> хоткей для вызова терминала
<Tenshigo> а не хоткеи игры
<denis> кто подскажет, вот отключил я этот ftpd из автозапуска. Как теперь его вручную запусть?
<odigem> Tenshigo: какие хоткеи игры нафик
<Tenshigo> вызвать по хоткею можеш терминал?
<odigem> ну сделал я хоткей пойду проверять
<Tenshigo> или перейди в другую сессию по Ctrl+Alt+F2 иил что то в этом роде.
<odigem> неработает!
<Tenshigo> точно убунту?
<odigem> ну неработает вся ета фигня в играх говорю
<odigem> ниче неработает даже алт+таб
<Tenshigo> убей Хсы
<odigem> и иксы не убиваюца
<Tenshigo> а вот потому что нужно было хоткей в настройках включить. помочь тебе нечем. сам виноват
<Tenshigo> ребут
<odigem> ето где?
<Tenshigo> там где раскладку переключать. на 1 пункт выше.
<Tenshigo> если us. в ру незнаю
<odigem> z+capslock?
<Tenshigo> нет. там галку нужно ставить на Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<Tenshigo> ищи
<odigem> скажи как пункт звеца
<odigem> меню
<Tenshigo> я под виндой. так что сам ищи
<odigem> пипец
<Tenshigo> пипец в том что систему нужно после установки раз и навсегда настроить.
<Tenshigo> и очень желательно до нажатия ресета сбросить буфер, для xfs просто необходимо.
<Tenshigo> sync
<GeLic> odigem:  система-параметры-клавиатура -раскладки -параметры раскладки
<GeLic> odigem: почитай на досуге http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid_ru
<megido> а как мне опять в иксы вернуца???
<Tenshigo> ты что издеваешся
<megido> нет
<Tenshigo> startx
<megido> какой стартх они запущены
<megido> предлагуеш их тушить???
<Tenshigo> ты же сам спросил как иксы запустить...
<megido> я спросил как из туту вернуца в иксы а не запустить
<Tenshigo> Ctrl+Alt+F7
<odigem> о тхенкс
<Tenshigo> запиши, возможно не раз пригодится.
<odigem> запомню
<Tenshigo> и обязательно настрой хоткей что бы Хсы убить. тоже часто необходимо если прога их подвесила.
<AndreX> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<AndreX> GROUP
<AndreX> блин не туда)
<___fanatic> <|^DEMOSS^|> писани в канал, чтобы сняли мут, а то скай на новый год учудил по пьяни
<___fanatic> снимите мут с человека
<AndreX> sharikoff: ку
<sharikoff> q
<go8765> всем доброе утро - если есть кто-то онлайн отзовитесь - срочно нужна небольшая помощь ???
<go8765> это не касается ubuntu - просто хочу узнать ваше мнение  -  сделайте тест на первой странице и скажите - как по вашему это работает ? http://medru.su/
<sharikoff> @mode -q |^DEMOSS^|
<aurodionov> всем привет
<sharikoff> q
<aurodionov> ктонибудь играет в форточные онлайн игры
<aurodionov> а ...да ,которые с гейм гуардом
<aurodionov> есть желание избавиться дома от виндовых компов совсем
<|^DEMOSS^|> sharikoff: проверь test \test )
<sharikoff> зайдите кто нть плз http://rss.sharikoff.me/
<Holeech> зашёл
<sharikoff> и чо там
<sharikoff> ленты есть?
<Holeech> нет
<sharikoff> угу спс
<Holeech> No items were found.
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> буим крутить дальше..
<Offoffoff> chrome os - переделанная Ubuntu ^____^
<sharikoff> =))
<Offoffoff> Йохохоххохохоххохохохохооо
<sharikoff> точно
<Offoffoff> Я не ожидал такого грубого распила от Google
<Offoffoff> ну я понимаю altlinux
<Offoffoff> или там еще что-нибудь из Российских национальных ОС... Но Google.
<Offoffoff> Может это заразно? Или там стало слишком много русских программеров?
<Lorgus> sharikoff, Offoffoff !
<sharikoff> q
<Lorgus> sharikoff, вопрос, как подогнать картинку под размер экрана (PHP) указывать размер в процентах не катит, моники у всех разные..
<invision> подскажите как приложение называется для управления звуками. Видел у знакомого на linux`е при включении и выключении звуки были)
<sharikoff> Lorgus:  я незнаю
<sharikoff> я не прграмер
<invision> Lorgus, всм php мб background в css?
<Offoffoff> Логос: !
<Offoffoff> invision: какого рода управление?
<invision> ну устанавливать звуки на свертывание и развертывание окон на заакрытие итп
<Lorgus> invision, ну собственно пофик как... просто гружу картинки на tcp.ru некоторые в экране нелезут
<invision> попробуй max-width установи
<Lorgus> invision, маленькие кажет нормально , http://tcp.ru/v.php?id=140915c2a49c549b94a0c170509d8782.png большие нет
<invision> а как большие кажет скрин дай)
<Lorgus> invision, http://tcp.ru/v.php?id=16f58f2ffae4dfadd3bf4dc6f93f1614.jpg
<invision> <img style="max-width:100%;" src="картинка">  и проблема решена
<invision> вот скрин подогналось норм http://tcp.ru/v.php?id=c6d32c68a925cdeee0a40764abc13cfb.png
<Lorgus> invision, хех... выше ^^^ написал... в процентах не катит
<Lorgus> хотя это самое простое решение
<Offoffoff> Логос: почему
<Lorgus> Offoffoff, пишут что бывают глюки с разными мониками
<invision> Lorgus, да как не катит яж тебе скрин показал все прокатило.
<Offoffoff> invision: вот скачай http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=down&page=0&xcontentmode=25
<Lorgus> хотя лан... для начала поставлю %
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: и положи в /usr/share/sounds
<invision> Offoffoff ок спс
<Lorgus> всем спс
<invision> Lorgus просто если просто поставишь ширину в 100% (width) тогда все картинки будут на 100% растягиваться. Параметр max-width позволит не привышать 100% ширину но если картинка к примеру 500px то в 500 пикселей и будет отображаться =) В процентах все прекрасно работа
<invision> ет =) Можешь конечно и в пикселях зафиксировать но сам говоришь что у всех мониторы разные)
<invision> просто если просто* аха :)
<invision> Offoffoff после того как залью что делать?
<Offoffoff> invision: в динамик в трей залезь
<Offoffoff> invision: там появится еще одна тема вместо Ubuntu
<Offoffoff> Параметры звука...
<invision> еше есть вопрос на убунте если проги чищу от них ничего не остается как на winде? и если ли проги для чистки и ускорения =)
<invision> просто такое чувство будто немного засрался )
<invision> Offoffoff спс
<Offoffoff> invision: есть втстроенная
<invision> "очистка системы" ?
<Offoffoff> Да
<Offoffoff> Может удалить правда пакеты, поставленные вручную
<invision> спс
<Offoffoff> Плюс есть консольный deborphan
<Offoffoff> и морда к нему
<Offoffoff> он убивает библиотеки, которые уже никакой из программ не используются
<invision> блин обожаю линукс по сравнению с виндой запредел)
<Offoffoff> invision: поддерживаю тебя.
<Offoffoff> invision: если не сцать - то всё нормально.
<Offoffoff> Ну и если моск есть
<Offoffoff> Хотя не факт.. Некоторым без мозга ставил - вроде уже как 2 года не слезают.
<invision> если тебе не нужны игрушки и если голова на плечах есть то лучше ничего не найдешь)
<invision> почему под линуксом нет вирей? не разработали или потому что без root ничего не сделать?
<Offoffoff> invision: я ставлю людям, которым игрушки не нужны
<Offoffoff> invision: их тяжело делать. У тебя есть вирь какой на примете?
<Offoffoff> invision: его компилировать надо же.
<invision> я качал антивирь под линукс он штук 20 сканил каких то :D
<Offoffoff> invision: нее... но на <censored>вых разделах он может найти. тот же avast или clamav
<Offoffoff> invision: а вообще есть утилитка для поиска rootkit
<invision> блин а прога NetBeans IDE вообще находка для меня была)
<Offoffoff> rkhunter
<Offoffoff> chkrootkit
<invision> ну ясн
<invision> у меня тут проблемка есть такая
<Offoffoff> их лучше изучи
<invision> к примеру запускаю браузер или еще какую прогу у меня в низу идет загрузка по пол минуты одна из них http кэш, потом еще какие то) загружаются и исчезают потом..
<Offoffoff> ну удали кеш Firefox
<invision> у мну хром
<Offoffoff> а
<Offoffoff> ну почисть кеш у него
<invision> :D
<invision> залил Dream в папку sound в параметрах звука ничего не появилось..
<Offoffoff> ээмм
<Offoffoff> а распаковал
<invision> да конечно
<invision> но там просто текстовые файлы и wav звуки
<Offoffoff> ну ты папку создай
<Offoffoff> и положи туда всё
<Offoffoff>  /usr/share/sounds/dream
<invision> usr/share/sounds/Dream
<invision> дада)
<invision> так и есть
<GeLic> здрасте
<invision> но там нету index.theme как в папке ubuntu
<invision> свою создавать?)
<Offoffoff> invision: ну да
<Offoffoff> invision: Sound Theme Manager
<Offoffoff> invision: вот что есть
<invision> ладно спс)
<jlewka> всем прет
<jlewka> народ, а развитие moc полностью остоновлена?
<swine> MOC 2.5.0-alpha4 released
<swine> Submitted by daper on Tue, 2009-10-06 19:15
<jlewka> это я и прочитал
<jlewka> интересно, он просто заморожден или развитие его полсность остоновлено?
<User451[web]> ghbdtn dctv
<User451[web]> Привет всем
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl,  ну собственно загнал картинки в рамки
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, теперь бум пыжиться с регистрацией
<jlewka> подскажите,  а как можно на вторых x (xinit :1) запустить dwm ?
<jlewka> и настроить как нить переадресацию звука ток из одной стороны
<a2tech> всем здрасьте!
<sharikoff> q
<AndreX> q
<SergeyIT> день
<jlewka> подскажите, как через .xinitrc передать звук на новое окружение?
<skai> jlewka: что есть "передать"?
<jlewka> xinit -- :1 там нету звука
<jlewka> mocp не работает, и игра ругается
<jlewka> а хотя уже не ругается
<jlewka> чудеса)))))))0
<jlewka> и после переключения туда и обратно
<jlewka> звука пропал(
<asker> всем привет
<skai> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<asker> кто-нить в курсе, что за шрифт используется в xterm'е по-умолчанию?
<asker> и ещё вопрос, как-нибудь можно задать для одного из шрифтов минимальный размер руками? т.е. например, чтобы шрифт терминус не отображался в системе меньше чем со значением 9?
<skai> задал вопрос.и съежился
<skai> вот она соременная молодежь
<skai> asker: осиль setupcun
<skai> *setupcon
<asker> мне не для консоли, а для приложений
<skai> asker: осиль ж конфиг xterm'а
<asker> Skype например
<asker> причём здесь конфиг xterm'а?
<skai> asker: ну ты про хтерм спрашивал тут
<asker> ну это был первый вопрос
<asker> я про размер шрифта
<skai> asker: фонтконфиг осиль.гдет то такое вроде ктото хвалился
<asker> а в xterm'е просто такой же шрифт как раньше на сане у меня был
<asker> ностальжи
<asker> не помню названия шрифта )
<asker> fonts.conf?
<asker> в хомовнике?
<skai> asker: шрифт в хтерме узнать можно просто.запости на лоре в толксах скрин и спроси.
<asker> хм
<asker> спасибо
<sharikoff> xfonsel
<sharikoff> там мона выбрать
<sharikoff> а потом xterm -fn шрифт
<sharikoff> skai: q
<skai> sharikoff: ыпч
<sharikoff> алкашидзе =)
<skai> sharikoff: где?
<sharikoff> где то тут
<skai> sharikoff: не.он зны:)
<skai> *знц
<sharikoff> =)
<XuMuK> ку
<YuuDaiFudo> С новым годом!)
<Yandzee> Добрый день!
<UinstonS> Всем привет. Всех с наступившем НГ)
<dranzboi> f
<dranzboi> ребята как в IRC зарегистрироваться
<CheshaNeko> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<cratos> 1
<User060[web]> Всем привет. Подскажите, никто не пробовал устанавливать ubuntu из ubuntu-10.10-alternate-amd64.iso с настройкой зашифрованных lvm в процессе установки? Никаких проблем не испытывали?
<bgeyts667> Не могу разобраться как запустить *.py файл. Кто знает?
<CheshaNeko> bgeyts667: python file.py
<CheshaNeko> или chmod +x file.py
<CheshaNeko> ./file.py
<CheshaNeko> если в нем в заголовке все правильно прописано
<bgeyts667> bgeyts667@bgeyts667-PC:~$ cd Downloads/PerfectClock/
<bgeyts667> bgeyts667@bgeyts667-PC:~/Downloads/PerfectClock$ python PerfectClockScreenlet.pyTraceback (most recent call last):
<bgeyts667>   File "PerfectClockScreenlet.py", line 12, in <module>
<bgeyts667>     import screenlets
<bgeyts667> ImportError: No module named screenlets
<bgeyts667> bgeyts667@bgeyts667-PC:~/Downloads/PerfectClock$ ^C
<bgeyts667> bgeyts667@bgeyts667-PC:~/Downloads/PerfectClock$
<CheshaNeko> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<cratos> Добрый день. У меня проблема, приложения сами по себе закрываются. ос хубунту 8.04. Какую инфу ещё дать?
<bgeyts667> упс, извиняюсь
<CheshaNeko> cratos: читай логи
<bgeyts667> http://pastebin.com/6PvY5TQc
<bgeyts667> в чем проблема?
<CheshaNeko> bgeyts667: мб screenlets установить?
<bgeyts667> из synaptic?
<CheshaNeko> bgeyts667: как удобнее
<CheshaNeko> sudo apt-get install screenlets
<bgeyts667> Спасибо!
<cratos> ﻿CheshaNeko, можно поточнее? логи чего, что искать в них. не так давно в линуксе
<CheshaNeko> bgeyts667: запустилось?
<bgeyts667> исчо не запустил..
<CheshaNeko> cratos: какие приложения закрываются?
<cratos> ﻿CheshaNeko: пока было замечено на ff, gedit, mousepad, terminal, synaptic
<cratos> ﻿CheshaNeko: но ошибок, ничего, просто выгрузилось
<CheshaNeko> странно
<cratos> периодичность закрытия тоже разная, может полчаса работать, а может и меньше минуты
<bgeyts667> http://pastebin.com/GbW6NC9T - не запустилось
<Lorgus> вопрос.... недавно крутили рекламу по ТВ про наш российский фэниези... как называется и стоит ли смотреть ???
<CheshaNeko> Lorgus: фентези?
<Lorgus> да
<CheshaNeko> Lorgus: темный мир?
<Lorgus> кажись темный мир
<Lorgus> смтреть стоит ???
<CheshaNeko> не стоит
<Lorgus> плин
<Lorgus> а че смотреть ? все пересмотрено...
<cratos> ﻿CheshaNeko: где спросить то хоть можно? на форум.убунту тоже молчат
<Lorgus> кстати... RED так ниче..... типа  крепкий орешек 1000 000 =0)
<CheshaNeko> Lorgus: книжки читай
<CheshaNeko> bgeyts667: а что ставишь?
<Lorgus> CheshaNeko, читаю..... от манов по PHP в глазах уже двоится
<CheshaNeko> Lorgus: ^_^
<bgeyts667> perfetc clock из gnome-look.org
<bgeyts667> perfect
<kuraj> Здраствуйте народ....по криворукости  убил grub(error unknown file system grub rescue) Куда копать направте плиз..
<CheshaNeko> bgeyts667: а там не написано как ставить?
<CheshaNeko> kuraj: лайв сиди и ставить груб
<bgeyts667> http://goo.gl/Ah8dE - нет
<kal1c1> Всем привет. Помогите, пожалуйста, пустяковая задача: как добавить коммент к rar архиву?
<kal1c1> Читаю ман, но никак не могу понять...
<CheshaNeko> kal1c1: rar не нужен
<kal1c1> всмысле? мне нужен
<Hikonomuro> Тут материться можно?)
<CheshaNeko> Hikonomuro: нет
<kuraj> Да я уже загрузился...Копаю (http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/восстановление_grub)  когда юзая (sudo mount /dev/sda `/mnt) ругается you must cpecify the filesystem type. После этого юзаю sudo mount ext4 /dev/sda `/mnt) Выдет справу много текста
<CheshaNeko> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc а так же http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Hikonomuro> Жаль. Я б с радостью обложил мягким покрытием кронтаб - после обновления работать как-то отказывается.
<kuraj> Есть мысли или мне переустанавливать...что очень неохото..?
<AbiGeuS> re
<Hikonomuro> Гм. Отчего кронтаб может внезапно отказаться работать?
<Ctacok> О
<Ctacok> Наконец-то
<asker> ребят, посмотрите пожалуйста: http://paste.org.ru/?gzt783  -- правильно ли я делаю? хочу чтобы через .fonts.conf у меня для шрифта terminus минимальное значение размера равнялось 10
<Ctacok> хотелось бы спросить, у меня груб не отображается, в плане, при включение ноутбука, почти сразу загружается ubuntu
<Ctacok> без выбора OC
<Ctacok> Каковы возможные ошибки?
<UinstonS> может ты меню граба отключил?
<UinstonS> оотображение меню
<Yandzee> во время загрузки зажмите Shift и меню grub должно отобразиться
<Ctacok> Спасибо, сейчас проверю.
<Ctacok> И как блин добавить туда Windows 7 ><
<GeLic> если правильно поставило оно уже там
<Ctacok> 5 сек
<Hikonomuro> Проблема с кроном найдена - по пьяни потер задачу...
<Yandzee> а win7 вы случаем не снесли?
<Yandzee> win7 на отдельном разделе диска?
<Ctacok> да
<Yandzee> посмотрите sudo update-grub2
<Ctacok> http://pastebin.com/RxT3vjcZ
<Ctacok> dev/sda5 windows
<Ctacok> Ну винда точно не потерялась
<UinstonS> зачем тут fstab?
<Yandzee> update-grub2 запустите
<Ctacok> ненашёл винду
<Demontager> Как в cron задать запуск скрипта каждые 3 минуты
<Demontager> ?
<UinstonS> да какая разница прогсто пропиши винду в grub.cfg и  все
<Yandzee> +1
<Ctacok> Вот именно, понять разметку немогу ;0
<Ctacok> :)
<Yandzee> Надо вручную прописывать
<GeLic> Ctacok: поздравляю, может форматнём диск с вин7 ...ну раз уже всё ровно не видит ...........я даже шампанское открою
<UinstonS> на каком диске стоит? Там в грабе даже шаблон для винды есть, прост пропиши адрес hd(0,0) правельно
<UinstonS> =)
<Ctacok> )
<sharikoff> чтоб такого замутить...
<Ctacok> всё, походу разобрался, небыло параметра boot
<UinstonS> а как раздел на гном луке называется с рамками окна?
<Ctacok> Вообще из списка пропал теперь ;0
<Ctacok> :)
<GeLic> урааа
<inkvizitor68sl> Demontager, */3 * * * * root sh script.sh
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, заказиков нам замути)
<sharikoff> =)
<odigem> куку
<AndreX> re
<odigem> ктото шарит в make.conf ?
<AndreX> чё генту ставиш)
<odigem> паставил уже
<odigem> иксы ставлю
<total_> привет всем
<odigem> ку
<AndreX> #gentoo-ru
<Ctacok> если 7 висит на sda5, то set root=(hd0,5) ? А то вообще не догоняю :(
<Ctacok> привет
<odigem> там нет никого
<AndreX> как нет
<total_> люди, кто знает  как и с чем ись virtual mashine host
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, запарился.... http://tcp.ru/v.php?id=ff0d1baef1bee44ac96b5c5210f5e9c9.png не пускает
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, а тут пускает http://tcp.ru/v.php?id=5a7373739bbd4ea16ebd39011f94a773.png
<sharikoff> К тупому неуправляемому оборудованию можно подключать только тупых управляемых клиентов. (c)
<total_> и как использовать virtual mashine host
<total_> &
<total_> ?
<sharikoff> total_: google->kvm
<total_> т.е kvm это и есть virtual mashine host
<sharikoff> это технология
<sharikoff> кернел виртуализация
<sharikoff> если это мутануть на машине то она и будет хост
<sharikoff> а виртуалки будут гвест
<AndreX> total: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/ru/library/l-linux-kvm/ учи
<sharikoff> кто нть делал dhcp option 82 ?
<Maxim_user> С Новым годом!
<skai> Maxim_user: эстонец?
<Maxim_user>  skai: нет, украинец. пробую этот самый IRC
<Rodgeric> äîáðîãî âðåìåíè ñóòîê âñåì
<ubuntuhelp> Rodgeric! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Rodgeric> доброго времени суток всем
<TheThing> времени
<total_> чет я не понял, когда я ставил серверную ubuntu там при выборе програм обеспечения среди dns serv, lamp ser и.д было еще virtual mashine host, так что это?
<total_> мш
<total_> виртуальная машина или вирт хост
<Rodgeric> столкнулся с такой проблемой: при запуске убунту пишет bug:unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference 0000000000000008 верхней строчкой
<Rodgeric> проштудировал инет, гугль находит только английский сайты, а с языком испытываю проблемы
<Rodgeric> может мне кто-нибудь помочь в решении проблемы?
<total_> ау
<Rodgeric> ау)
<GeLic> это ошибка ядра
<Rodgeric> и что делать?? убунта amd64
<Rodgeric> 10,04
<Rodgeric> с диска она норм идет
<total_> я так понял virtual machine host - это виртуальный хост, а как этот лес использовать
<total_> ?
<GeLic> Rodgeric:  не знаю, вот читаю, но с английским у меня не очень , что то понимаю что то нет
<Rodgeric> GeLic: спасибо, я тоже не могу в буржуйском разобраться, особенно в технической литературе...
<Yandzee> Ребят, подскажите, каким клеем приклеить резиновую ножку к нетбуку...
<Rodgeric> момент
<sharikoff> total_: чо ты хочешь то объясни
<Yandzee> моментом боюсь - разъест
<Rodgeric> супер-клей,прозрачный такой
<Yandzee> канцелярский чтоли?
<ACE74> ))
<Rodgeric> не помню как называется)
<ACE74> Под Wine кто нибудь игры запускал?)
<total_> во первых понять  что это virtual machine host, во вторых как с этим работать
<aleksdem> <ACE74> кто этого не делал? Смотря какие игры...
<Rodgeric> подскажите как убунту удалить и прогу выбора загрузки оси?
<ACE74> aleksdem: Хочу trackmania поставить, что-то не идёт...
<micro-chipset> Rodgeric: руками. Если они из того места. Ну и маленькая подсказка поищи не много в гугле не ленись совсем не кто не будет за тебя это делать
<ACE74> На wine 1.3 что то дополнительно ставить надо?
<UinstonS> смотря для чего
<ACE74> Для игр
<UinstonS> смотря для каких :)
<ACE74> trackmania
<UinstonS> думаю что нет)
<ACE74> чё тогда не так?)
<GeLic> ACE74:запусти в консоли и глянь что она хочет
<total_> sharikoff, так как с этим работать
<GeLic> * терминале
<Punkoff> В текущем Unity из Natty уже работают "places"? А то поставил пакеты unity-place-*,  а где искать их непонятно
<artus_web> sharikoff:  ку )
<sharikoff>  artus_web q
<sharikoff> total_: так ты скажешь зачем тебе нужно это?
<Ctacok> блеать
<sharikoff> что ты хочешь сделать то?
<Ctacok> так я и не настроил
<sharikoff> @voice Ctacok
<total_> разобрать что это и понять как с этим хостом работать
<Ctacok> https://rdot.org/forum/showpost.php?p=11934&postcount=70
<sharikoff> total_: с каким хостом?
<sharikoff> ты хочешь виртуалки настроить?
<sharikoff> для чего?
<total_> виртуальным(vitrual machine host)
<total_> на сервере то что
<UinstonS> Ctacok: а чего ты сделать то хотел?
<sharikoff> total_: ты походу выучил новое слово и всем теперь его говоришь
<Ctacok> Загрузить Windows 7 :)
<total_> нет
<total_> не выучил
<sharikoff> для чего тебе виртуальные машины?
<UinstonS> на каком диске винда стоит?
<Ctacok> /dev/sda5
<Ctacok> /dev/sda2           25497       60800   283579349+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<Ctacok> /dev/sda5           25497       60800   283579348+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<Ctacok> сори за флуд.
<Ctacok> и непойми, либо на sda2 или sda4
<Ctacok> sda5*
<total_> ну при установке сервера там было virtual machine host, что это
<UinstonS> а разьве винда не на 1 раздел должна ставица?
<total_> в доп программном обеспеч
<Ctacok> на один
<UinstonS> на первый
<Ctacok> А вот как это грубе2 сделать всё :(
<GeLic> Ctacok: форматни винду
<UinstonS> http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/thread?tid=6a90229458940fa2
<artus_web> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Инфа тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub также см !grub2-splash
<artus_web>  Ctacok
<Ctacok> set root=(hd0,1)
<artus_web> Ctacok: там все расписано
<Ctacok> вот тут понять немогу какую именно цифру писать?
<UinstonS> 0 5
<sharikoff> total_: я ж те говорю
<sharikoff> есть машина
<sharikoff> если она виртуал машин хост то на ней можно ставить виртуалки
<sharikoff> оно тебе надо?
<sharikoff> а эта опция поставила тебе модуль к ядру
<sharikoff> который позволяет делать эти виртуалки
<total_> как с ней тогда работать то
<sharikoff> да никак
<sharikoff> ставь виртуалки
<sharikoff> они будут работать
<sharikoff> тогда твоя машина = virtual machine host
<sharikoff> ферштейн?
<Ctacok> http://pastebin.com/GRAsKQeZ
<Ctacok> кусок из grub.cfg
<UinstonS> ну пробуй =)
<Ctacok> это было, и оно не загрузилось ;0
<Ctacok> :)
<UinstonS> что пишет?
<Ctacok> вообще ничего, только _ мерцает
<total_> спс, и еще как настроить postfix на сервере как на локальную почту или как интернет сайт или как там еще
<sharikoff> постфикс как интернет сайт?
<sharikoff> оригинально..
<artus_web> sharikoff: суровый постфикский сайт )
<sharikoff> total_: я те еще раз говорю
<Ctacok> гг
<total_> ну там как-то так было написано
<sharikoff> определись с задачей
<sharikoff> что тебе надо поднять
<sharikoff> и для чего
<Ctacok> там был веб клиент :)
<artus_web> а причем тут вебклиент ?
<artus_web> ты сначала почту подними )
<Ctacok> <total_> спс, и еще как настроить postfix на сервере как на локальную почту или как интернет сайт или как там еще
<Shodai> Всем привет, всех с наступившем) подскажите, чем можно дефрагментировать файл в убунту?
<artus_web> Shodai:  чегооо???
<UinstonS> =)
<Shodai> дефрагментировать файл образа нужно)
<Ctacok> ='
<Ctacok> =\
<UinstonS> Ctacok: попробуй акронис ос селектор )
<Ctacok> ты мне?)
<UinstonS> а ты как думаешь ?)
<edgbla> люди, а как в компизе сделать чтобы при нажатии альт+таб окна мостились на весь экран? ну для переключения между приложениями всмысле.
<Ctacok> Ну вдруг хотел на шодая нажать, но я там флуданул двумя мессагами )
<UinstonS> edgbla: ничего не понял)
<total_> sharikoff, вот  там идет Интернет-сайт:                                                           ▒
<total_>  │   Почта отправляется и принимается напрямую с использованием SMTP.
<Shodai> ну дак чем?))
<UinstonS> у меня вичат тут мышь не работаеь
<Ctacok> и ты на меня нажал )
<total_> Интернет-сайт использующий smart-хост
<total_> так как мне настроить
<edgbla> UinstonS: ну ты видал как в кде можно переключать приложения?
<sharikoff> total_: что? почтовый сервер? или просто отправку почты или что настроить?
<edgbla> в угл мышу запихал, все окошки выстроились в сетку для выбора.
<artus_web> sharikoff: сайт ) на постфиксе )
<total_> почтовый сервер
<sharikoff> artus_web: =)
<sharikoff> total_: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=29883.0
<sharikoff> настраивай
<UinstonS> Ctacok: попробуй граб заменить на лило :)
<total_> спс
<Ctacok> да я то, что ты посоветовал, качаю
 * sharikoff делает почтовики на фре ибо спамассасины и рядом не стояли с pf и spamd
<Shodai> Подскажите, чем дефрагментировать образ в убунту?
<artus_web> sharikoff: хитрый )
<Ctacok> mount юзай
<artus_web> Shodai:  зачем?
<sharikoff> artus_web: =)) да.. я такой =)
<Shodai> образ не грузится =\
<Ctacok> lol'd
<UinstonS> Ctacok: http://pastebin.com/7b9jZ7d3
<UinstonS> попробуй так
<Shodai> Ctacok: ты мне?
<artus_web> Shodai:   и что ты имееш в ивду под словом дефрагментировать?
<Ctacok> lf
<Ctacok> da
<Ctacok> UinstonS: дык у меня же grub2
<Ctacok> Ну ща намучу
<UinstonS> Ctacok: это и есть под граб2
<Shodai> artus_web: http://greenflash.su/Grub4Dos/files/map.htm#2xMap
<Ctacok> сенке
<Shodai> Ctacok: ну примонтирую, а что дальше?
<Ctacok> ща попробую
<Ctacok> а дальше google -> форматирование linux
<UinstonS> Shodai: что у тебя не работает и не грузится то?
 * UinstonS никак не может поверить, что наступили 10 выходных
<Shodai> Образ убунту не запускается.
<UinstonS> что пишет?
<Shodai> Нужно просто дефрагментировать образ =\
<Shodai>  Error 60: File for drive emulation must be in one contiguous disk area
<Shodai> по ссылке эта ошибка рассматривается, и там пишут что нужно дефрагментировать образ
<Shodai> там даже утилиты под винду есть, а вот под линь нету=(
<Ctacok> ничего, так же, мигающий " _ "
<Shodai> стасок помоги плс)
<UinstonS> Ctacok: у тебя ntldr может покоцался)
<Ctacok> Shodai: чем?
<Shodai> Ctacok: дефрагментировать образ >.<
<UinstonS> Shodai: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=132111.0
<Ctacok> sudo mkfs -t типФС /файл/устройства
<Ctacok> UinstonS: его вообще там нету блин ><
<Ctacok> а его и нету в 7 потому что )))
<edgbla> Ctacok: кого нету?
<Ctacok> ntldr
<Kam4atka> здравствуйте, кто-нибудь знает решение такой проблемы http://i.pixs.ru/storage/0/4/0/DSC00077JP_5562603_1453040.jpg ???
<UinstonS> я вообще думал что винда тольтко в начало диска ставица на первый раздел
<Shodai> Ctacok: а как примонтировать образ iso? >.<
<Ctacok> mount
<Ctacok> гугляни
<Shodai> Ctacok: sudo mount /home/shod/Загрузки/initrd/ubuntu.iso /mnt
<Shodai> я так пробую, не выходит
<Ctacok> не, не то
<Kam4atka> товарищи?
<Ctacok> # sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /home/shod/Загрузки/initrd/ubuntu.iso /mnt/iso
<edgbla> Kam4atka: не знаем.
<Shodai> Ctacok: тоже уже нашел, только делал без -t iso9660
<Shodai> это смертельно?)
<Ctacok> видимо да
<Ctacok> ща ребутнусь
<Shodai> ведь я не диск монтирую, а просто образ..
<Yandzee> почему в кде в редакторе на gtk шрифты контрастные и некрасивые? как это поправить?
<Ctacok> блять, бесит уже, не работает
<Shodai> Ctacok: sudo mkfs -t типФС /файл/устройства а какую мне ФС ставить. ту на которой образ положу?
<Ctacok> да
<Ctacok> фс - файловая система
<Shodai> тоесть fat32..
<Ctacok> ext2, 3 и т.п.
<Shodai> ну я знаю)
<Ctacok> на сколько помню, mkfs не знает fat32
<Shodai> э..
<Ctacok> внезапно :)
<Shodai> у меня мультизагрузочная флеш в фат32 =\
<Ctacok> http://www.ithowto.ru/os/linux/168-formatirovanie-fleshki.html
<Ctacok> fff
<Ctacok> тебе же дефрагментацию
<Ctacok> чуть не форматнули
<Shodai> даа. просто образ дефрагментировать
<Ctacok> :D
<Shodai> =)
<Shodai> кааак?)
<Ctacok> да врядтле ты так починишь флешку
<Shodai> у меня не флешка сломана
<Ctacok> или что у тебя там
<Shodai> а ОБРАз
<Shodai> убунту
<Ctacok> дык скачай по новой :)
<Shodai> у меня он пересобранный
<Ctacok> а это беда
<SergeyIT> Ctacok - копии надо держать
<Shodai> ну полюбому, как то можно дефрагментировать?>.<
<Ctacok> Пойду сериал гляну что-ли
<Ctacok> а смотреть и нечего то :(
<Yandzee> Пиплы, че за фигня, купил аккумулятор к буку, в инструкции написано перед ПЕРВЫМ использованием аккумулятора надо зарядить и разрядить его 3-4 раза...это как? как можно его разрядить не включая бук?
<Ctacok> заряди, приципи язык к меди, и облей водой :)
<Ctacok> 3-4 раза )
<UinstonS> Yandzee: главное полностью зарядить и полностью разрядить, разрядка соответственно чеерез нагрузку
<SergeyIT> Yandzee, полный цикл - заряд - разряд 4 раза. Любым способом.
<Yandzee> да, спс
<SergeyIT> Yandzee, хоть через лампочку
<Yandzee> второй вопрос...)))
<Yandzee> когда я включил комп бубунта показала что аккумулятор возможно испорчен, его емкость меньше 17.3 процента... че за байда? это исправиться после полного цикла?
<ACE74> Блин, помогите Wine настроить)
<Ctacok> wine???!!
<Ctacok> не ломай жизнь линуксу)))
<UinstonS> Yandzee: наверно)
<Shodai> ACE74: а что не получается
<Shodai> еееее получилось дефрагментировать :D
<ACE74> Shodai Пытался игру запустить не пошло, сказали поставить directx. сделал. sh winetricks comctl32 corefonts d3dx9 d3dx10 dcom98 dinput8 gecko msi2 dotnet20 tahoma vb6run ddr=opengl winxp
<Shodai> а далее
<ACE74> теперь не игра не идёт ни настройки wine не работают
<Shodai> как это настройки не работают?
<Shodai> winecfg запускается?
<ACE74> нет
<Shodai> >.<
<Shodai> тогда не знаю. попробуй снеси полностью вайн, и поставь четко по инструкции http://ubuntologia.ru/wine
<Yandzee> если я killall gnome-power-manager сделаю, то бук при критическом заряде в спящий режим не гакнется?
<UinstonS> Народ как заголовки окон прикрепить направо, выравнивание по правому краю вообще)
<skai> UinstonS: гконф не?
<UinstonS> ну там только кнопки
<skai> если не - то гткрц текущей темы
<UinstonS> а текст
<skai> вообще гткрц текущей темы точно поможет
<UinstonS> а где он лежит ?)
<UinstonS> /home/.themes/ не нашел там
<skai> а us share themes и прочее тебе ни о чем не говорят?
<UinstonS> не нашел нужной строки в gtkrc
<SKonst> гм. проснулись?
<ACE74> Wine отказывается работать =/ что делать?
<AndreX> ?
<ACE74> После установки он не работает
<skai> ACE74: забить на вайн
<skai> нафига оно тебе?
<ACE74> Как ещё игры на линуксе запускать? Оо
<skai> http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3342510
<skai> вот так:)
<ACE74> эм, а нормальные?)
<skai> какие нормальные?тебе от игр надо задрачиваться или расслабиться?
<AndreX> купи ps
<skai> фтопку пс
<skai> купи крест-коробку
<ACE74> Я css хочу)
<skai> ACE74: нафига?смысла меньше чем в сапере
<ACE74> skai: Сам говоришь, чтоб расслабляло)
<skai> ACE74: ну так я тебе дал полный комплект для расслабления
<skai> ACE74: а ксс не расслабляются.а задрачиваются
<ACE74> Может лучше подскажете как вайн запустить?)
<skai> нажми кнопку вайн
<AndreX> )
<ACE74> сделал sh winetricks comctl32 corefonts d3dx9 d3dx10 dcom98 dinput8 gecko msi2 dotnet20 tahoma vb6run ddr=opengl winxp
<ACE74> теперь ничего в вайне не работает
<ACE74> ни настройки
<ACE74> ни удаление
<skai> ACE74: а неча было руками шаловливыми лезть куда не просят
<skai> удали .wine и пробуй заново
<skai> а лучше поставь vineyard
<ACE74> переустанавливал уже
<skai> ACE74: а переустановка то тут при чем?я говорю удали .wine а не переустанови.неуч
<ACE74> Ну удалил
<skai> ACE74: ну теперь запусти вайн
<ACE74> skai: ну он ругается
<skai> ACE74: попроси извиниться
<ACE74> http://s006.radikal.ru/i213/1101/9d/25c8451e9079.jpg
<skai> !q | ACE74
<ubuntuhelp> ACE74: Читать срочно! http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=49904.msg365931#msg365931 и http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/smart_question/
<skai> ты точно .wine в хомяке удалил?
<ACE74> В каком хомяке?)
<skai> /home/<%username>
<ACE74> нет, он ещ1 там
<ACE74> удалил
<skai> ACE74: больше у меня помощи не проси
<ACE74> vineyard Это что?
<Magik> это конец
<SKonst> ого, какой твёрдый
<Magik> нравится ?
<SKonst> ACE74 наверное нравится
<ACE74> Я то тут причём) я его даже не знаю
<Magik> будешь знать
<Magik> avas:
<Magik> юзеннейм
<avas> ??
<ACE74> Всё таки без винды никак...
<Magik> почему ?
<avas> А так смешнее :-)
<ACE74> Потому что ни как)
<Magik> варкрафт запустить не можешь ?
<ACE74> воообще ничего немогу)
<AndreX> кто мешает ставь винду!
<ACE74> Так она тупая
<avas> ACE74   а что хочеш запустить?
<ACE74> avas: есть диск с лицензией TrackMania
<AndreX> css хочет
<ACE74> и css хочу
<avas> не такого добра не днржим  :)
<Magik> есть одна прога
<Magik> нет, скрипт
<Magik> вайнтрикс вроде называется
<ACE74> winetricks
<Magik> видно уже пробовал
<ACE74> Он мне вайн и сломал)
<AndreX> )
<Magik> чиничиничиничини
<Magik> удаляй всё, что он доставил в вайн
<ACE74> О, заработал Оо
<Magik> правда ?
<ACE74> Правда)
<Lorgus> ух ты... прикольно огейм переделали
<Lorgus> прикольно... щас глянул на моник, подключенный ко второму компу... мышка живет своей жизнью.... мало того что движется... так еще и в пятку воткнуться пытается
<Lorgus> ы... воткнулась
<Lorgus> и опять побежала
<SergeyIT> Lorgus, кончай шампанское пить ;)
<Lorgus> не... шампанского нет ... =0((((
<AndreX> лсд?)
<Lorgus> депрессия... это такое состояние, когда открываешь инет и не знаешь куда пойти..... кажись она самая у меня
<SergeyIT> Lorgus, тебе же мышка путь указывает )
<Lorgus> так она в пятку ( в гнома) тыкнуть пытается
<Lorgus> и эт на сервере
<Lorgus> лять.. а травы то жаль нет...
<Lorgus> эхххх
<Lorgus> где же лето
<Lorgus> пойду что ли LEXX посмотрю
<SergeyIT> Lorgus, вставай на лыжи )
<Lorgus> SergeyIT, угуююю природа позволяет... тока лыж нет... эт щас у меня во дворе http://tcp.ru/v.php?id=9424103b9d2aef7d231c80ae1a27d416.jpg
<Lorgus> а мангал ваще хз где... завалило.... как и дрова для него
<Lorgus> я ващет чел не суеверный , но как то начинает потихоньку бесить.... кошка с подбитой лапой пришла и не уходит... собака седня на дороге, тож подбитая в снег зарылась.... чудом не наехал... че за жесть
<Lorgus> жена плин кажись пневмонию подхватила а в больницу ни в какую....
<Lorgus> повешусь нафик...
<ivan__>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick 234
<ivan__> !nick Ivanov
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick Ivanov'
<ivan__> msg nickserv info Ivan
<SKonst> чо наксерв говорит?
<SKonst> *никсерв
<ivan__> msg nickserv info Ivan123
<SKonst> слеш добавь
<ivan__> как зарегиться?
<AndreX>  !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<TheThing> Человек предлагает для коннекта в VPN юзать тот же способ, что и для реального сетевого интерфейса - прописывать в fstab как интерфейс и типа у него все прекрасно работает. Почему же обычно все настраивают pptp и юзают скрипты типа pon/poff...
<TheThing> тьфу, какой фстаб... /etc/network/interfaces...
<ivan__> Всем привет
<AndreX> ку
<ivan__> я зарегился?
<AndreX> я хз
<ivan__> Андрекс, как зарегиться на канале , или можно так писать
<AndreX> мона и так тока в приват не смогиш
<ivan__> да, с наступившим тебя Новым Годом
<TheThing> ivan__: а что ты сейчас делаешь, по-твроему?
<ivan__> ясно
<ivan__> в приват и не нуна =)
<GeLic> AndreX:  сможешь
<ivan__> ну раз меня видно, то гуд =)...
<ivan__> у меня тут трабл возник ...с Ubuntu 8.10
<ivan__> переставил, а поддержки уже нету =((( блин
<GeLic> другую поставь
<ivan__> другая не прокатит =)) у меня radeon 1650
<ivan__> последнее где еэто поддерживается это 8.10
<ivan__> не у мона и 10 поставить но 85 герц на экране .. не очень ..
<ivan__> я сейчас на 100 герцах... убунта 8.10
<ivan__> я подправил репозитории на old-
<ivan__> вроде все прокатило =))) и даже ати драйвер встал как надо .... но, есть одно НО
<skai>   
<ivan__> мэнэджер пакетов выдает вот такую ошибку :
<ivan__> W: Не удалось загрузить http://old-releases.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-updates/Release.gpg  Не удалось найти IP адрес для old-releases.com
<hookah> всех с прошедшим, всем доброго вечера
<ivan__> привет
<troubadour> кто хочет перелезть на неплохой дистрибутив?
<hookah> troubadour: на убунту? все уже и так перелезли
<Lorgus> troubadour, бан те в одно место
<troubadour> он называется aptosid
<troubadour> вкурсах?
<troubadour> найс
<troubadour> пакеты по свежести как в бунте 10ю10
<troubadour> редкая штучка судя по всему
<AndreX> а нам по бану
<troubadour> по секрету вам сказал
<hookah> troubadour: очередной выкидыш дебиана, ничего секретного
<troubadour> не выкидышь а отличный дистрибутив
<ivan__> =))
<AndreX> хватит рекламить!
<hookah> troubadour: назови хоть один параметр по которому он лучше дебиана или убунты
<troubadour> лучше дебиана потому пакеты свежие при отличной стабильности
<troubadour> он быстрый
<troubadour> 60 мб оперативки крыска
<troubadour> :)
<GeLic>  troubadour: а караваны там грабить можно?
<hookah> дебиан медленный только у тех у кого руки не оттуда растут. а пакеты и в убунте не тухлые
<Lorgus> мне эт напоминает того школьника , который типа сам дистр создал... ( не помню название ) на весь инет раздули
<asker> ребят, а можно как-то изменить шрифты в Skype, чтобы незаивсимо от системных шрифотв и размеров?
<troubadour> мне понравился
<asker> он же на qt3 вроед да?
<Lorgus> оказалась бубунта
<asker> qtconfig не помог
<AndreX> попов помоему
<hookah> Lorgus: ну это вообще просто апогей массового идиотизма был
<Lorgus> ага... верно
<GeLic> Lorgus: Динис его звали попов, а система вроде блоджеось или что то типо
<mc21[web]> добрый вечер
<Lorgus> угу.. тока добрый ли он.. этот вечер...
<troubadour> -.. ..- .-. .- -.- .. --..--
<Lorgus> азбука Морзе ???
<troubadour> ну. Я же поклонник Анны Чапман. Моя землячка :)
<mc21[web]> кто-нибудь может подсказать по следующей проблеме: имеется ноут Samsung, нет звука. в устройствах на output есть только hdmi выход. каким образом заставить работать внутренние колонки?
<black_cat> хаюшки всем :)
<hookah> http://www.bolgenos.su/index_en.html
<Lorgus> самсунг - зло... кнопки дорогие если сломаешь...
<mc21[web]> сломать все можно... я вчера на vaio z13x1 сломал..
<mc21[web]> там дороже
<Lorgus> ну валио ващет тож не гуд... но зараза пашет довольно производительно
<mc21[web]> ну что поделать...
<mc21[web]> и все же
<Lorgus> у этого цена выше из за редкости... не всяк себе его купит
<hookah> цена выше из-за имени, т.е из-за понтов
<Lorgus> цена выше - кнопок меньше...
<Lorgus> т.к. народ б.у. для ремонта скупает а этих почти нет..
<hookah> еще иногда из-за дизайна. видел вайо - РОЗОВЫЙ, стоил в полтора-почти два раза дороже аналогов по железу. в америке дело было. думал какой же идиот купит.
<mc21[web]> и все же вопрос звука в самсунге меня очень волнует
<hookah> вы удивитесь
<Lorgus> а самсунг хоть их и много но там такие хлипкие держатели что ппц
<hookah> русские студентки покупали
<mc21[web]> да вайо розовый стоит
<mc21[web]> у нас в магазине
<mc21[web]> где я работаю
<mc21[web]> покупают
<mc21[web]> и асус розовый покупают
<Lorgus> русские студентки довольно много зарабатывают...
<Lorgus> жаль не бабой родился
<Lorgus> и не в наше время
<AndreX> mc21[web]: у тебя звукавуха опредилилась?
<hookah> Lorgus: не все, не сказал бы. кому как повезет
<mc21[web]> звуковуха в меню output устройств отсутствует
<mc21[web]> там только hdmi
 * black_cat делает зарубку на системнике...
<Lorgus> hookah,  не ... вопрос цены и все..
<black_cat> у тестя стоял какой-то древний падучий альтлинух, снес нафиг и воткнул ubuntu 10.10, все щасливы :)
<Lorgus> лан.. свалил на время
<mc21[web]> realtek high definition требует проприетарные дрова?
<mc21[web]> самый цимес в том, что в скайпе звук есть
<mc21[web]> а в системе нету
<mc21[web]> уже всю голову сломал
<mc21[web]> и тачпад хз как заставить работать
<mc21[web]> мышь заставил
<mc21[web]> тачпад не synaptics
<mc21[web]> вот и полирую моск сам себе
<mc21[web]> про звук кто-нибудь может сказать, что и как посмотреть?
<SergeyIT> mc21[web], у меня нетбук самсунг - все работает (10.04)
<mc21[web]> у меня ноут, r540-js05
<mc21[web]> в скайпе звук есть
<SergeyIT> mc21[web], странно
<mc21[web]> а на плеерах/в браузере - нету
<mc21[web]> крутилки звука все просмотрел
<mc21[web]> везде включен
<black_cat> тут имхо вопрос прежде всего в том, какой sound device используется
<SergeyIT> mc21[web], http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=126051.0
<SergeyIT> mc21[web], а в alsamixer?
<mc21[web]> alsamixer где найти?
<mc21[web]> нашел
<SergeyIT> mc21[web], можешь еще это почитать http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=64210.0
<mc21[web]> вторую ссылку читал, спасибо
<|^DEMOSS^|> привет всем
<|^DEMOSS^|> sharikoff: заработала лента новостей ?
<sharikoff> не а
<|^DEMOSS^|> sharikoff: о_О
<sharikoff> глюк там какой то
<|^DEMOSS^|> хмм, на чем все стоит ?
<|^DEMOSS^|> комп какашка - я лег спать, и  семерка через полчаса тоже спать пошла )
<|^DEMOSS^|> sharikoff: на чем стоит, какое веб-двигло и  откуда брал рсс бродкаст ?
<sharikoff> с гугла брал
<|^DEMOSS^|> стоит на локальном компьютере , через адсл-мождем, с пробросом портов, используется вордпресс
<|^DEMOSS^|> так ?
<|^DEMOSS^|> sharikoff: оперой рсс менеджером фиды видит
<User191[web]> забавный момент
<|^DEMOSS^|> rss.sharikoff.me - нет такой страницы
<User191[web]> в системе звук тоже есть
<User191[web]> но не в плеере
<User191[web]> и не в браузере
<|^DEMOSS^|> User191[web]: плеер это не система )
<User191[web]> я знаю
<User191[web]> ступанул
<User191[web]> в системе есть
<User191[web]> в брузере нет
<User191[web]> в плеере тоже
<|^DEMOSS^|> gstreamer
<User191[web]> в браузере стоит галка "проигрывать на веб-страницах"
<|^DEMOSS^|> User191[web]: totem gstreamer
<|^DEMOSS^|> google.ru --> gstreamer ubuntu
<User191[web]> понял уже
<User191[web]> блин, мне звук этот 100 лет в обед не нужен
<User191[web]> я гитару настроить не могу (
<sharikoff> |^DEMOSS^|: я затер
<|^DEMOSS^|> sharikoff: ? что затер ?
<sharikoff> |^DEMOSS^|: rss
<|^DEMOSS^|> но у меня есть 10 штук
<Neo_plus> подскажите плз, можно ли как нибудь при подключении к комнате не вводить пароль каждый раз от аккаунта? клиент Pidgin
<|^DEMOSS^|> sharikoff: или ты веб-рсс затер по адресу rss.sharikoff.me
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> глючная она
<|^DEMOSS^|> sharikoff: =) f z njkmrj [jntk gjvjxm c 'njq ghj,ktvjq ))
<sharikoff> эта штука
<|^DEMOSS^|> sharikoff: =) а я только хотел помочь с этой проблемой ))
<sharikoff> там куча багов в логах.. не найдены какие то функции и тд
<|^DEMOSS^|> sharikoff: pptpd нормальный впн днмон ?
<sharikoff> для линуха poptop
<|^DEMOSS^|> sharikoff: тогда под снос, стандартное решение работает без проблем
<sharikoff> для фри mpd
<|^DEMOSS^|> sharikoff: у меня дебик ( считай убунта )
<sharikoff> для мажоров циско
<sharikoff> или джуник
<|^DEMOSS^|> sharikoff: зщзещз лучше пптпд ?
<|^DEMOSS^|> поптоп
<sharikoff> это он и есть
<|^DEMOSS^|> =) переименовали 0 ребрендинг
<|^DEMOSS^|> sharikoff: а не - пакет так и называется. У него 2 имени получается
<sharikoff> это сам работающий демон pptpd
<sharikoff> а сервер называется poptop
<|^DEMOSS^|> sharikoff: поможешь с тестом ?
<sharikoff> ставь заводи
<sharikoff> User191[web]: ми си соль ре ля ми =)
<sharikoff> настраивай
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> !pm
<ubuntuhelp> Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<hookah> sharikoff: ку
<sharikoff> hookah: !
 * sharikoff залил вебшелл и не может его терь удалить.. палево..
<Aceler> А вот кто знает, как из командной строки сделать всплывающее сообщение с помощью notification-daemon?
<AndreX> руками
<SergeyIT> notify-send aaa
<Aceler> Извращенцы. Они его положили в libnotify-bin, хрен найдёшь.
 * Aceler ушёл настраивать
<AndreX> чё там настраивать sudo apt-get install libnotify-bin
<|^DEMOSS^|> sharikoff: я щас перезапущу вирт машину с реплейсом физического и виртуального интерфейса и скажу данные для коннекта
<sharikoff> ок
<Aceler> AndreX: А это тут причём, я pidgin настраиваю, чтобы он мне уведомления засылал, а не окна открывал
<numberto> Привет всем, у меня асеr нетбук.  Gparted показывает что у меня только 150 гигов, хотя я знаю что там должно быть 160. Кто нить знает как добраться до этих 10 гигов
<Aceler> numberto: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93%D0%B8%D0%B1%D0%B8%D0%B1%D0%B0%D0%B9%D1%82
<hookah> numberto: часть объема жесткого диска уходит на разделочную таблицу
<numberto> 10 гигов ?
<sharikoff> hookah:  ну явно не 10 гигов
<hookah> ну не десять
<Tenshigo> в зависимости от емкости.
<AndreX> да это у всех так
<Tenshigo> с 500Gb 465 доступнь у меня.
<GeLic> и что у меня тоже 320 должно быть, только ими и не пахнет
<Aceler> hookah: ага, целых 4 кб!!!
<hookah> Aceler: зато посчитай сколько буковок туда поместитцо ))
<Tenshigo> кстати в зависимости от производителя потеря на разметку разная.
<Aceler> 4096 в 8-разрядной кодировке. И.О.К.О.
<numberto> не бля, помню когда еще виндой пользовался года два назад нашел какуюто прогу среди 20 изпробованных которая нашла скрытый системный раздел где то в 8 гигов с бэкапом винды (что то асэровкое) -  но мля, не могу вспомнить что за прога была, плюс мне нужна а
<sharikoff> @voice numberto
<AndreX> !utf8 > numberto
<ubuntuhelp> numberto, please see my private message
<Tenshigo> без матов наверно никак.
<AndreX> угу
<numberto> Извеняюсь перед всеми
<numberto> больше не повторится
<sharikoff> заметано =)
<AndreX> а чё он в away
<hookah> у меня кстати на ноуте был раздел 10 ГБ, но я его затер. так у меня при следующей попытке установки венды она не нашла дров к дисководу
<sharikoff> забыл наверное
<numberto> ну так кто нить знает чем можно воспользоваться?  Может партишн какой нибудь с которым убунту не дружит?
<AndreX> ?
<numberto> Потому что fdisk говорит что у меня 160 G
<Offoffoff> numberto: fdisk
<GeLic> hookah: да он вроде  на всех ноутах изначально есть, по крайней мере на acer и HP были, тоже пришлось затереть, ибо зачем он мне на линуксе
<Offoffoff> numberto: перерезабей диск
<Offoffoff> numberto: с проверкой цилиндров на границах
<Offoffoff> numberto: и поимеешь потерянные мегабайты
<hookah> GeLic: но интересно насколько венда становится беспомощная без него ) я так поржал когда она не нашла дров к дисководу )
<[koshka]> hello
<hookah> Offoffoff: ку
<hookah> [koshka]: ку-ку
<Offoffoff> hookah: !
<[koshka]> Offoffoff, :P
<Offoffoff> [koshka]: Hello, kitty!
<GeLic> hookah:  гыы, ну я не ставил на них винду, хотя если нести по гарантии то придётся поставить
<Offoffoff> формат ico - что по себе на самом деле
<hookah> GeLic: почему - у тебя же на ноут гарантия а не на мелкомягковский выкидыш
<GeLic> hookah: они хитрые, там предустановленна была винда , и в договоре сказано что мол при использовании пиратского софта и ОС отличных от винды гарантия слетает
<hookah> GeLic: это не хитрость, это тупость и разводилово
<GeLic> hookah: да пофиг , если что я на работе винду возьму и посталю на винт
<hookah> GeLic: у нас тут хоть ваще с форматированным диском приноси. если захотят - сами поставят венду, проверят, если работает- вернут и все.а для теста железа у них есть спец софт. у меня в ноуте такой диск один раз в америке в
<GeLic> hookah:  так при покупке пытались мне загнуть что надо бы купить у них антивирус иначе могут потом не принять, так я пол часа с ними договор изучал
<hookah> сервиснике забыли. или в подарок оставили - фик знает
<hookah> GeLic: ужас, где ты живешь О_о
<GeLic> hookah: в россии
<GeLic> ))
<GeLic> hookah:  брянск
<AndreX> у них логика железная просто)
<hookah> я в шоке )
<hookah> я себе в америке на клаву воск пролил, клава накрылась - я отнес ноут по гарантии, мне поменяли клаву (хотя чисто мой косяк был), так я еще по пути пожаловался что экран мерцает периодически, типа меня раздражает. так они
<hookah> материнку заменили. 325$ ремонта мне сделали бесплатно
<hookah> а вы говорите венду ставить для гарантии )) средневековье блин
<GeLic> а что делать))
<numberto> Gparted говорит    -    /dev/sda (149.05  a fdisk                           -   Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<[koshka]> :)
<hookah> SergeyIT: а чего это с войсом? ))
<AndreX> а мода щас такая )
<Offoffoff> numberto: у меня в juick есть еще способ, как можно размер диска сделать больше на процентов 5%. Но только это на / нельзя делать. Только на дисках с данными.
<SergeyIT> hookah, хочу рекордсменом по войсам стать
<hookah> SergeyIT: дык больше одного все равно не дадут
<SergeyIT> hookah - инет не работает
<hookah> SergeyIT: а, через гейтвей чтоль?
<numberto> Offoffoff:  У меня в винде D:/ диск используется как хранилище данных, на нем можно попробовать - а что за метод
<SergeyIT> hookah, типа, сын дал чуть-чуть через йоту
<Offoffoff> numberto: <censored> не существует. Забудь. Это для ext3 или для ext4
<denis> привет, кто нибудь ставил себе stardict
<denis> не могу поставить в нем словарей
<SergeyIT> никто - здесь все полиглоты
<denis> копирую в папку, не определяет их
<Offoffoff> denis: тупо скачай словарь и положи в ~/.stardict/dic
<denis> а чего всюду пишут ложить в /usr/share/sta...
<Offoffoff> denis: УМВР
<numberto> Да я бы не прочь перевести все в ext4 да вот на работе токо виндой могу пользоваться, а она не хочет с моим бубунтенком дружить - вот приходится все в ntfs держать
<Offoffoff> denis: а потому, что никакой культуры работы в Linux
<denis> УМВР
<troubadour> знаете что меня интересует?
<denis> что такое =)
<Offoffoff> denis: ну блин.. читай интернеты. У Меня Все Работает
<SergeyIT> догадываемся
<denis> а разархивровать их
<Offoffoff> troubadour: секис?
<denis> чнаписано что надо
<troubadour> как устанавливать офис не репозитория а с диска? Есть портейбл версия?
<troubadour> не секас!
<Offoffoff> troubadour: секис и Убунту - две вещи нераздельные
<Offoffoff> troubadour: зачем? зачем тебе портаблверсия? Она кстати есть.
<troubadour> чтобы не скачивать каждый раз
<Offoffoff> troubadour: ыыыыы.... А кто заставляет?
<troubadour> Так надо
<Offoffoff> troubadour: поставь, что есть на диске и не обновляй.
<Offoffoff> troubadour: отключи репы из сети в synaptic
<Offoffoff> troubadour: оставь только диск. Но это жесткое и непотребное извращение.
<Offoffoff> denis: разумеется надо разархивировать... Архиватором.
<Offoffoff> denis: поставь себе mc
<denis> есть
<Offoffoff> denis: там все интуитивно же ж.
<troubadour> секас разве что с Чапман
<denis> разархивировал я
<Offoffoff> troubadour: это кто.
<denis> не работает
<troubadour> Анна Чапман шпионка
<Offoffoff> denis: какие расширения у словарей.
<denis> xdxf
<Offoffoff> troubadour: ыыыы....
<denis> китайский только какой-то перевод
<troubadour> Не знаете, на родине Линукса, Финляндии, есть свой дистрибутив?
<troubadour> Читал, там Венду любят.
<denis> Offoffoff: *.xdxf
<Galaxy2000> винду и у нас любят
<Offoffoff> denis: эээмм... это чой-то за словари. он не умеет такие
<Offoffoff> Galaxy2000: её никто не любит.
<Offoffoff> Galaxy2000: потому, что она не существует. Забыл что ли.
<Galaxy2000> ох до
<Tenshigo> -_-
<Offoffoff> troubadour: в Финляндии только ортодоксальный LFS. Других ОС там нет. Вот такие дела.
<Galaxy2000> где больше всего пользователей генту ?
<Galaxy2000> в какой стране
<troubadour> жду, что инопланетяне прилетят привезут свою ОСь. Поставим, покрутим. Покажем им Линукс.
<Galaxy2000> эльбрус бы пощупать
<numberto> troubadour:  > покажем Линукс    -    убил наповал
<troubadour> покупай
<Tenshigo> как представлю линукс с нуля то аж дрож пробивает от того сколько нужно конфигов отредактировать.
<Offoffoff> Tenshigo: зато... фан!
<Tenshigo> садомазахизм какой то
<denis> я читал, что это самые его любимые =)
<troubadour> говорят появится отечественный мобильный телефон
<Tenshigo> да в топку этот фан -_-!
<Offoffoff> Tenshigo: Это топливо наше! Еретик.
<ACE74> Слово отечественный ни кого не пугает?)
<troubadour> пугает
<Tenshigo> ага сказал человек который сидит на убунте -_-
<hookah> если прилетят инопланетяне, главное чтобы нидайбох они не нашли хоть одну копию оффтопика - скажут, че за говно вы делаете и улетят
<GeLic> гдето даже видюху видел
<Offoffoff> troubadour: и? ну и чо? Отечественная ОС же есть.
<troubadour> ждем смартфон с Альт Линуксом на борту.
<troubadour> :)
<Tenshigo> альт? ну и мусор.
<troubadour> да, мусор
<troubadour> ставил недавно, вот лол был
<denis> Заходите на сайт http://xdxf.revdanica.com/down/index.php
<denis> Там находится масса различных словарей в том числе в формате XDXF.
<denis> Вверху страницы форма поиска словарей. Выбираете в поле From:English,
<denis> To:Russian и Download format: StarDict. Затем скачиваете нужные.
<denis> Ссылки на словари, чтобы сразу скачать:
<troubadour> идиотизм
<denis> English-Russian full dictionary (30,4 Мб)
<hookah> ага, генту на смарты ставьте
<troubadour> ставьте aptosid
<troubadour> :)
<Galaxy2000> чтобы и бестого красные глаза стали черными
<Tenshigo> вот это да! и год на смартфоне компилируй ее же.
<Galaxy2000> как бусинки
<hookah> Tenshigo: ага, и конфиги правь на маленьком экранчике в метро где-нить )
<Tenshigo> всю жизнь боюсь займет...
<GeLic> боюсь спросить как с него смс отправлять
<Galaxy2000> с консоли =)
<Galaxy2000> смс тоже там читать
<sharikoff> denis: чито это было?
<GeLic> в логах
<Galaxy2000> tail -f  держишь запущеным
<GeLic> кстати наш телефон появиться в продаже весной и стоить будет примерно 10990
<troubadour> ладно я спать
<denis> у меня спрашивали, дружит ли stardict с xdxf
<Offoffoff> denis: ну подключился?
<Offoffoff> denis: попробуй просто прогу перезапустить.
<Offoffoff> denis: у меня просто словарей с xdxf нет
<Offoffoff> есть oft есть idx есть dz
<denis> <Offoffoff: а какой у тебя формат
<Offoffoff> ну и к idx прикручен ifo
<denis> Offoffoff: я перезапускал
<Offoffoff> лежат в ~/.stardict/dic/
<denis> угу
<denis> ls ~/.stardict/dic/
<denis> dict1.xdxf  dict2.xdxf  dict3.xdxf  dict4.xdxf
<Offoffoff> В Управление Словарями лазил?
<Offoffoff> может там надо галки поставить
<denis> да,  там нет опции добавления словаря
<denis> только включение и выкл. найденных
<Offoffoff> я знаю
<Offoffoff> в общем что-то с форматом
<go8765> всем добрый вечер - подскажите пожалуста почему через раз после загрузки системы вылетает ошибка The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_DockBarApplet". и как это исправить ?
<go8765> то есть я как бы понимаю с чем проблема но не понимаю как исправить ?
<go8765> все спят 7 60
<denis> почему не переходит ноутбук в спящий режим?
<AndreX> !q | denis
<ubuntuhelp> denis: Читать срочно! http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=49904.msg365931#msg365931 и http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/smart_question/
<SergeyIT> или подложить подушку
<AndreX> а может спать не хочет?
<SergeyIT> если бубном трясти под ухом, кто же уснет?
<AndreX> :)
<sharikoff> песню надо спеть
<sharikoff> колыбельную
<AndreX> ага баю, баюшки ....
<SergeyIT> кончай, а то остатки канала заснут ...
<AndreX> уже сам вижу с нета падают)
<SergeyIT> AndreX, из последних сил пытаются зацепиться )
<denis> Не могу перейти в спящий режим, пишет: PM : can't find swap device
<denis> в ждущий переходит
<denis> сначала, и в ждущий не переходил
<denis> это произошло, я подозреваю, после настройки laptop-mode
<AndreX> ну свопа нет
<Tenshigo> в линуксе вроде без swapa нельзя заснуть, это в винде под сон отдельный файл.
<denis> а зачем он для спящего режима, или linux так устроен?
<denis> а, понятно
<denis> надо раздел создать
<denis> сколько под свап,
<Tenshigo> не меньше размера рама
<denis> минимум
<denis> понятно, счас
<SergeyIT> я же про подушку и говорил )
<SergeyIT> чуть больше размера рама
<denis> под linux есть программа, которая может отделить часть от раздела
<AndreX> есть
<Tenshigo> угу, только из за сна в линуксе своп делают гигантский, а так 1-2Gb хватает.
<sharikoff> !qw is <reply> начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлен <название дистрибутива>, <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. Что я де
<sharikoff> лаю не так?"
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, sharikoff
<SergeyIT> gparted
<sharikoff> !qw
<ubuntuhelp> начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлен <название дистрибутива>, <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. Что я де
<sharikoff> оп
<sharikoff> неуместилось
<sharikoff> =))
<artus> хех)
<sharikoff> artus: q
<sharikoff> отредактировать  не могешь?
<artus> sharikoff: че тут?
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, однако, краткость - сестра таланта
<[koshka]> artus, няуууууууу
<sharikoff> SergeyIT: иногда краткость принимают за грубость
<artus> sharikoff: !no  qw  и дальше редактируй
<artus> [koshka]: мяфф котя
<SDemonUA> Is this BUBUNTU chat ?
<artus> SDemonUA: Официальным языком канала является русский язык.
<[koshka]> XUBUNTU
<[koshka]> xD
<SDemonUA> Я имел ввиду UBUNTU )
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, это неталантливые только за грубость считают
<sharikoff> !no qw is <reply> начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлен <название дистрибутива>, <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. Что я
<sharikoff> делаю не так?"
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that sharikoff
<sharikoff> !qw
<ubuntuhelp> начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлен <название дистрибутива>, <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. Что я
<artus> sharikoff: дистрибудив убери, версию оставь
<denis> еще вопрос,  как сделать так, чтобы когда включатеся режим работы от батареии запускался какой-то скрипт. Так можно сделать в laptop-mode. Но я читал коментарии в program-start-stop.conf. Пропобовал, но ничего не получилось (
<sharikoff> !no qw is <reply> начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>.
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that sharikoff
<sharikoff> !qw
<ubuntuhelp> начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>.
<artus> во
<sharikoff> !no qw is <reply> начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that sharikoff
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> !qw
<ubuntuhelp> начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<artus> гг
<artus> [koshka]: четыкакты? )
<denis> ЧеЯДеНеТк
<denis> =)
<sharikoff> artus: ты щас на чем?
<sharikoff> деб убунту?
<artus> деб
<SDemonUA> Добрый вечер , установил буквально часа 3 назад UBUNTU 10.10  паралельно с Виндой ХР. Диск разбит на 4 части 1. Винда (загрузочный сектор), 2. Диск для медиа файлов , 3. Своп 4. Убунту . При установке указал диск с виндой для загрузчика. При попытке загрузить винду
<SDemonUA>  КРУД  ничего не делает (ощущение что КРУД сам себя запускает). Никто не знает как пофиксить вход в виндовс ?
<artus> кто есть круд? )
<Tenshigo> -_-
<sharikoff> груб
<SDemonUA> GRUB
<SDemonUA> Извените с криет делит апдейт спутал .
<artus> кто есть криет? )
<Tenshigo> ахаха
<SDemonUA> Creat Delete UpDate
<artus> ))
<GeLic> как профиксить отверстие в виндовс?
<sharikoff> artus: давай впн потестим
<SDemonUA> Вход ?
<SergeyIT> sharikoff Сформулируйте вопрос правильно: "укажите <дистрибутив>, <версию>.  Опишите вашу <цель>, <действия> и их <результат> .
<artus> sharikoff: дык тестили ж , работаеть вроде )
<sharikoff> artus: настоящий
<artus> sharikoff: а мы какой тестили? )
<sharikoff> artus: опен
<sharikoff> а щас пптп
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> аха... вот оно че ...  )
<artus> ща подниму виртуалку )
<sharikoff> SergeyIT: имхо моя версия веселее..
<SDemonUA> Ммм.. можно вернуться к вопросу про GRUB и WinXP ?
<sharikoff> SergeyIT: найди на каком разделе винда
<sharikoff> отредактируй конфиг груба
<artus> SDemonUA: на paste.pro /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<danilyuk> Не работает тачпад, поставил пакет xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, всё равно не работает. В чё может быть проблемма?
<GeLic> SDemonUA: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, у меня на отдельном диске )
<artus> в тачпад
<GeLic> 'е
<sharikoff> SergeyIT: попутал =))
<danilyuk> Вчера ещё работал)
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, я понял ))
<artus> зачем тогда поломал?
<sharikoff> SergeyIT: у меня в виртуалке..
<danilyuk> на ubuntu 9,4
<SergeyIT> danilyuk, обновлял?
<danilyuk> на 10.04 уже не работает
<danilyuk> SergeyIT> да
<artus> danilyuk: что гугл говорит про тачпад ?
<SergeyIT> danilyuk, так сейчас 10.04?
<GeLic> danilyuk: а что за ноут?
<danilyuk> GeLic> asus k50in
<danilyuk> <SergeyIT> да
<GeLic> о ещё один
<artus> боюсь это все тот же )
<GeLic> тут недавно были с точно таким ноутом
<GeLic> danilyuk:  это ты?)))
<danilyuk> гугл говрит ставь пакет xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<danilyuk> нет не я)
<artus> sharikoff: че тым командовать то для pptp-linux )
<artus> не обманывай ) ты )
<sharikoff> pptpsetup --create VPN --server home.sharikoff.me --username user --password user --encrypt --start
<danilyuk> Да точно говорю
<danilyuk> езё говорят сделать gconftool-2 --set "/desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/touchpad_enabled" --type boolean true
<artus> sharikoff: нима у меня такой команды )
<artus> danilyuk: делал?
<sharikoff> artus: а ты поищи
<danilyuk> artus> да
<sharikoff> я не дебе делал
<artus> sharikoff: pptp-linux только есть )
<sharikoff> artus: вот в его состав эта мулька и входит
<artus> ему рута надо )
<artus> sharikoff: anon fatal[open_callmgr:pptp.c:487]: Call manager exited with error 256
<sharikoff> artus: это не я
<danilyuk> Так что про тачпад ни кто не в курсе?)
<sharikoff> это ты
<sharikoff> ))
<artus> danilyuk: неа, не в курсе) но по ходу не работает он чтото )
<artus> sharikoff: http://paste.pro/366089
<danilyuk> <artus> мне что обратно 9.04 ставить?)
<artus> danilyuk: ну это по желанию) или искать как он заводится
<sharikoff> artus: ешкин кот.. я уже законнекчен был
<sharikoff> под этим юзером
<sharikoff> =))
<GeLic> danilyuk: попробуй 10.10
<danilyuk> <GeLic> Что-то мне не предлогает 10.10 говорит, что всё больше нету)
<artus> danilyuk: forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=79473.15  на, там про тачпад есть ,и как выключить , и как включить
<GeLic> danilyuk: скачай и поставь, после этих всех обновлений вечно всё отваливается
<artus> sharikoff: я там конектюсь?
<sharikoff> artus: user1 user1
<artus> хех
<artus> sharikoff: неа, Modem hangup Connection terminated
<sharikoff> еще разок
<artus> sharikoff: yt
<artus> не
<artus> danilyuk: а ты в биосе тачпад то включил?
<danilyuk> <GeLic>Качал изначально 10.10 там при установке графикане работала, ставил в текстовом режиме, графика всё равно не пошла
<danilyuk> <artus> Он не отключается
<danilyuk> <artus>вроде
<artus> судя по коментам " Я в биосе тачпад отключил,  " отключается )
<danilyuk> Я там такого не видел)
<danilyuk> пошёл в биос посмотрю)
<artus> sharikoff: http://paste.pro/366094 сислог
<[koshka]> artus, намана
<[koshka]> тока простыла
<[koshka]> температура :(
<artus> [koshka]: простывать низя ) и болеть тоже, под пушистый плед и чай с малинкой )
<resurection> Я чёт не врублюсь как установить крайний NetBeans? Установил его из стандартного убунтового репо, получил версию 6.9. На офф-сайте скачал файлик *.sh c версией 6.9.1. Когда запускаю, она предлагает установить прогу в домашний каталог моего юзера (не р
<resurection> уута). На сколько я понимаю, такой способ не имеет ничего общего с репо и у меня будет сразу две проги установлены? И новая, видимо, не будет обновля
<resurection> ...обновлятся из репо
<AndreX> а влоп
<artus> resurection: а зачем тебе sh с офсайта?
<artus> и что это за способ такой ставить скачивая sh файлик?
<resurection> а как иначе получить 6.9.1 ?
<artus> а зачем ? там есть то чего тебе не хватает? или ppa отменили?
<resurection> хз. Хочу крайнуюю версию. Захожу на офф сайт, жму "download", выбираю "версия для Linux", качаю.
<artus> ну скачал и радууйся, и паралельно читай http://ubuntologia.ru/
<artus> sharikoff: починил ?
<sharikoff> погоди
<sharikoff> ща
<go8765> наконецто кто-то появился - подскажите если кто знает почему через раз после загрузки системы вылетает ошибка The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_DockBarApplet". и как это исправить ?	
<danilyuk> Всё таки он в биосе выключается)
<artus> не пользоватся докбаром
<artus> danilyuk: вот видиш) я твоего ноута и в глаза не видел а знаю о нем больше )
<go8765> 	
<go8765> artus: а чё сразу непользоваться - может оно исправимо ? :)
<serega3907> доброй ночи всем
<danilyuk> <artus>Ты наверняка был не уверен)
<artus> go8765: может и исправимо, ты вот как его лечить пробовал? что вычитал по этой ошибке ?
<resurection> перечитал убунтологию. В разделе про установку ПО нет ничего про *.sh
<go8765> artus: проверочка - понял сейчас ссылкудам ...
<artus> resurection: отсюда вывод, если ты чтото ставиш через sh то это сугубо твои проблемы) и лечить потом систему прийдетцо тебе )
<serega3907> помогите решить проблему...я уже както обращался,но толком ничего не решили
<artus> go8765: https://bugs.launchpad.net/dockbar/+bug/688478/+activity
<resurection> Я ставил NetBeans из Синаптика, но там не крайняя версия.
<resurection> А как же получить карйнюю?
<_^DEMOSS^_> resurection: подключи репы
<serega3907> убунту 10.10 на ноутбуке,при отключении зарядки выростает пинг
<serega3907> на 10.04 норм с этим
<GeLic> resurection: а накой оно тебе
<artus> go8765: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=74227.0
<_^DEMOSS^_> serega3907: настройки питания карты
<serega3907> я понял но немогу найти где это
<_^DEMOSS^_> network part
<serega3907> на кубунту 10.10 тоже самое но там есть настройки,когда ставиш производительный то хоть от батареи хоть от зарядки все отлично
<serega3907> это в консоле?
<serega3907> можно подробнее
<serega3907> ?
<serega3907> пожалуйста
<New_Wind> народ, по глупости удалил /etc/init.d/setserial, теперь когда делаю sudo apt-get remove setserial,  и sudo apt-get install setserial, система ругается на отсутствие /etc/init.d/setserial
<go8765> artus: (вот что я только сумел найти http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=97822&forumpage=8&PHPSESSID=6) сечас посмотры ссылочки - спасибо !
<_^DEMOSS^_> serega3907: это как раз часть модели электропитания устройства , модели и профили
<artus> New_Wind: ну логично ж )
<New_Wind> artus, где его теперь взять?
<artus> в бекапах)
<_^DEMOSS^_> в профиль включены параметры питания  и производительности сетевого устройства, соответственно копать нужно в этом направлении
<artus> которые ты делал перед тем как удалять то о чем понятия не имееш)
<_^DEMOSS^_> artus: ) тру
<serega3907> демосс ты меня прости конечно за мою тупость,куда лезть?
<New_Wind> artus, нет их
<artus> New_Wind: ну кроме как cat /dev/urandom > setserial ниче не могу посоветовать)
<artus> ток это не руководство к тействию)
<artus> а скорее руководство задуматся )
<New_Wind> шаманил с setserial, он у меня перестал работать, решил подчистить, чтобы поставить заново, и снес всё, что под руку попалось
<_^DEMOSS^_> serega3907: в гугль, ибо я не пользуюсь ноутбуками на лине, однако могу утверждать что  модели и профили электропитания и производительности существуют в виде файлов конфигураций и соответственно эта проблема должна была либо уже разбираться
<_^DEMOSS^_> либо где-то обсуждаться, поэтому попробуй воспользоваться гуглем и найти инфу по ключевым словам
<artus> New_Wind: sudo apt-get install -f setserial че говорит?
<_^DEMOSS^_> ubuntu notebook ping power
<artus> ^DEMOSS^: мощно задвинул)
<_^DEMOSS^_> power prifile highg ping AC DC
<_^DEMOSS^_> profile
<New_Wind> artus, update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/setserial: file does not exist
<New_Wind> dpkg: не удалось обработать параметр setserial (--configure):
<artus> ubuntu notebook ping power  edition )
<GeLic> serega3907: глянь тут http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/laptop_mode
<GeLic> serega3907: может чего найдёшь
<artus> New_Wind: sudo aptitude purge setserial )
<artus> да и вообще, как можно дудуматся ковырять  /etc/init.d/* а потом неудовлитворившись результатом его прибивать)
<New_Wind> artus, привычка еще со slackware осталась )
<_^DEMOSS^_> New_Wind: ckfrf.pth )
<_^DEMOSS^_> слакаюзер )
<artus> а слака настолько сурова что бекапов не приемлет? )
<_^DEMOSS^_> конечно )
<_^DEMOSS^_> сносишь все нафиг и заново катаешь если нада
<New_Wind> artus, та для каждой мелочи бэкап делать...
<New_Wind> artus, purge помогло, спасибо
<artus> New_Wind: и не говори ) мелоч же )
<artus> пурге вообще вещ знатная ) а еще sleep )
<sharikoff> artus:  готово
<artus> все гуд )
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> route -n  покажи
<artus> http://paste.pro/366136
<serega3907> ничего не нашел касательно настроек энергосбережения сетевой карты или вай фай модуля((( помогите ребят
<serega3907> вторую неделю гугл копаю
<serega3907> может гдето на западных ресурсах есть нужная инфа но я не владею иностранным языком
<artus> http://translate.google.ru/ )
<Nastya> привет всем
<Nastya> нужен совет
<Tenshigo> ну здарова. с вопроса и нужно начинать.
<Nastya> у меня естьп программа называется  dict и у нее очень большой вывод - на несколько экранов. и каждый раз когда я ее набираю приходится прокручивать к началу ввода через несколько экранов
<Nastya> как вызывать так, чтоб окно не смещалось вниз а оставалось на первом экране?
<artus>  | less
<Nastya> не работает
<Nastya> просто черный экран
<GeLic> а можно в текстовый документ
<Nastya> а нет работает
<Nastya> интернет тормозит просто
<artus> ))
<Nastya> а можно как то алиас на эту комманду прописать чтоб если ее вызываю товсегда с  less?
<Nastya> спасибо, artus
<edgbla> можно
<artus> alias dict="dict |less"
<rapidsp> а почему нельзя
<Tenshigo> только вот задавать такой алиас не стоит...
<artus> или alias -g   L='| less' и потом dict L
<Nastya> поздно - задала. тепреь не работает
<Tenshigo> -_-
<artus> . ~/.zshrc
<artus> или че у тя там
<artus> чтоб перечитало )
<artus> serega3907: http://www.google.ru/search?q=%D0%BD%D0%BE%D1%83%D1%82%D0%B1%D1%83%D0%BA+%D0%BE%D1%82+%D0%B1%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B8+%D0%BF%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B3%D0%B8&hl=ru&biw=1255&bih=828&prmd=ivns&tbs=clir:1,clirtl:en,clirt:en+laptop+battery+Ping&sa=X&ei=g_ogTdSJKsvpOYHj-LsJ&ved=0CGAQ_wEwCg
<GeLic> Nastya: ну отредактируй в .bashrc
<artus> echo "'alias dict="dict |less'" >  ~/.bashrc && . ~/.bashrc
<artus> echo "alias dict='dict |less'" >  ~/.bashrc && . ~/.bashrc
<artus> вот так вернее )
<artus> не... топ, >> а не >
<artus> *c
<Nastya>  не , все равно если я набираю dict word то ошибка
<Nastya> причем в  bashrc этого алиаса нет
<artus>  alias -g   L='| less' добавь, и потом  dict word L
<GeLic>  открой .bashrc  и добавь туда свои алиасы
<Nastya> а, там теперь вообще ничего нет кроме него :)
<GeLic> тупо в vim ну или нано
<edgbla> Nastya: вот так вот, попросишь перевязать палец, отрежуть ногу))
<artus> edgbla: таблеточку дадим) она сама отвалитцо)
<edgbla> хахаха, можно так.
<serega3907> там описана проблема совершенно наоборот,у него от сети пинг больше чем от батареи(((((
<Tenshigo> О_о
<GeLic> serega3907: а у тебя от батареи меньше чем от сети................вот блин не подходит ))
<SergeyIT> serega3907, прочитать и сделать наоборот ))
<artus> dict () {if dict $1 ; then dict $1 |less ; fi }
<artus> во как можно )
<edgbla> artus: это если аргумент один?
<edgbla> а если несколько?
<artus> edgbla: '' ))
<serega3907> обьясняю,когда ноутбук работает от сети(на зарядке)все работает нормально,как только я высовываю штур зарядного то сразу увеличивается пинг в разы
<artus> serega3907: ну бывает , что поделать то ) вобщем никто не знает, как решиш проблему на форум отпишись ) так сказать чтоб знали где потом искать)
<serega3907> на кубунту 10.10 тоже самое но там в настройках электромитания есть пункт помоему Performanse от батареи,вот когда его выбираю то все ок
<Tenshigo> да бред какой то... наверно ошибка в apm драйвера сетевухи или что там у тебя.
<serega3907> ясно
<serega3907> я думал драйвер обновить,но неумею это делать на линуксе,тут както попросил помоч так котя..ами закидали тут же
<Tenshigo> врядли производитель соизволил написать драйвер под линукс... в итоге его написали интузиасты. так что если не нагуглил драйвер то забудь.
<Tenshigo> хотя сколько лет уже линукс существуют его досих пор игнорируют, скорее всего так будет и дальше.
<edgbla> serega3907: наврядли тут кто поможет, это надо репортить автору драйвера.
<Tenshigo> вот что значит быть пользователем линукс. исправляй сам, вникай в программирование и читай даташиды на чипы.
<[koshka]> =)
<Tenshigo> поэтому, хотя и существуют такие дистрибутивы как Ubuntu, линукс до сих пор система агрессивна для новичков
<SergeyIT> народ еще и паяльниками балуется (на форуме)
<Tenshigo> с мысли съехал, этот рутюб меня убивает.
<artus> ога, вобдето это новички агресивны а не система )
<Tenshigo> да и система так же. хотя все стараются прикрыть, врядли это получиться.
<edgbla> SergeyIT: паяльник святое дело, джойстики перепаять, ещё чего...
<serega3907> я просто одного не пойму если в 10.04 все работает отлично,драйвер тотже,почему в 10.10 такое происходит
<edgbla> поломали что-то где-то.
<serega3907> возможно
<Tenshigo> что то изменили, система развиваеться, что то исправили, где то сломали -_-
<SergeyIT> serega3907, не лтс - считай бета
<Tenshigo> 10.10 довольно сыроватая. сиди на лтс.
<Tenshigo> да и вообще, работает у тебя 10.04, система новая, зачем трогать то что и так нормально работает.
<Tenshigo> нужен софт? подключи нужные ppa и радуйся.
<serega3907> на 10.04 другая нерешаемая проблема
<serega3907> там тачпад не работает
<edgbla> )))
<serega3907> смотрите,кой чего получилось сделать
<serega3907> alt F2
<edgbla> тогда кидай жребий, либо тачпад, либо сетевушка))
<SergeyIT> а на ребро - 11.04 )
<serega3907> gconf-editor   apps   gnome power manager   disks    spindown enable battery галочку убрал
<serega3907> щя пинг нормальный
<serega3907> но и аккумулятор жрать будет?
<SergeyIT> serega3907, если вкусный, то точно съест )
<akool[web]> приветствую
<gaga_rin> всем ночи
<Tenshigo> полет нормальный? -_-
<gaga_rin> нежалуюсь
<Galaxy2000> что происходит ?
<GeLic> да нечего
<GeLic> Galaxy2000: скучно?
<[koshka]> artus, ня ня ня
<artus> [koshka]: мурь мурь мурь )
<GeLic> жесть
<gaga_rin> ну началось
<GeLic> мда
<GeLic> ну раз нет некого давайте я вам глупые вопросы задавать буду
<gaga_rin> давай
<GeLic> щя
<GeLic> сложное это дело вопросы задавать
<gaga_rin> ты ет главное не бойся никого
<gaga_rin> или я в старкрафт уйду играть
<GeLic> в покер будешь?
<gaga_rin> не в покер не играю
<gaga_rin> в ск2 играю
<go8765> у меня есть вопрос - но по теме веба и впринцыпе не сильно относящийся к убунте . так что боюсь получить бан (может если у кого есть время - я в личку могу спросит - было бы очень интересно услышать мнение?)
<gaga_rin> пиши
<gaga_rin> да и тут пииш везде пиши
<gaga_rin> каккой бан в 3 утра
<gaga_rin> нет никто
<go8765> :)
<artus> обычный такой )
<go8765> я x.zk что не дремлет око :)
<go8765> я чуял что не дремлет око :)
<artus> че за вопрос то? )
<gaga_rin> вопрос давай
<artus> гавари давай ) не томи )
<gaga_rin> вы чо все тут
<gaga_rin> счас вопросы будем задавать  и тишина
<go8765> :) я случайно наткнулся в нете на тест .... и никак не могу понять как он работает - более 30 раз у меня подряд совпадения получаются и грубо говоря ни одной ошибки
<go8765> вот ссылка
<artus> ну если 2 полоски т ты мама )
<gaga_rin> дык ет жиш как его експертная система. пошукай в педивикии
<gaga_rin> чем больше опросов пройдено тем лучше результат :)
<go8765> http://medru.su/
<gaga_rin> будет ыдаваться
<gaga_rin> ааа не
<gaga_rin> где то была такая гадасть
<artus> дык емае
<go8765> не могу я понять как это происходить и в гугле ничё не смог найти
<artus> эть не тест) эть математические разводы )
<go8765> обьясни
<artus> гугли по словам магический квадрат)
<go8765> щя :)
<go8765> вот я всё-таки знал где спросить - чтоб ответили :) а то мне - не та тема канала.. я уже везде обыскался - а тут - на тебе уже всё известно :)
<artus> хех)
<GeLic> не работает ваши квадраты
<GeLic> не угадал он
<gaga_rin> нус
<gaga_rin> всего не угадать
#ubuntu-ru 2011-12-26
<killer> привет всем
<killer> Убунту 10.04 , проблема с видио картой http://pastebin.com/FnwRQHA5
<killer> пожалуста кто может
<killer> как модна 1 вмдео карту убрат http://pastebin.com/FnwRQHA5
<scogra> Доброго утрица вам!
<Ilshat> привет. надеюсь кто нибудь из гуру не спит. решил контрольно распросить, какой из роутеров лучше выбрать: Zyxel Keenetic Lite или DIR-620.
<deadrash> поставил себе на время пустой пароль, теперь не могу его сменить =\
<deadrash> подскажите как его теперь поменять можно
<Ilshat> deadrash: в консоли набери passwd
<deadrash> Ilshat, Спасибо =) оказывается очень просто
<deadrash> а я уже было в панику ударился
<BlancoD> .
<Ilshat> sharikoff: тута?
<dazzgt> народ может кто подсказать как сделать так чтобы я со своим юзером мог к серверу коннектиться?
<dazzgt> или хотя бы запрос подсказать ато у меня все нето выдает?
<dazzgt> столько народу и все афк чтоли?
<|rapidsp|> ssh user@server
<dazzgt> если бы было все так просто я бы не писал
<dazzgt> я зашел под руто на сервер далее. sudo useradd -G users username
<dazzgt> sudo passwd username
<dazzgt> пытался зайти, незаходит
<Ilshat> а че пишет то
<dazzgt> говорит пароль неподходит
<dazzgt> ну сейчас еще раз попробую
<dazzgt> permission denied говорит
<Ilshat> это "не хватает прав", а не "неверный пароль"
<dazzgt> вот я и подумал может нужно еще какие то разрешения добавить. я нуб
<dazzgt> мне нужен стандартный доступ через сеть форточек
<Ilshat> ну ты же уже заходил под другой учеткой на нужный сервер, под ним и лезь. зачем другой пользователь
<dazzgt> разница в хомеюзер директории
<dazzgt> да и знать все равно надо
<dazzgt> если еще пользователя добавить надо будет мне ему тоже рутовый пароль дать?
<Ilshat> пароль не может быть рутовым. пароль просто доступ к юзеру. а уже права рута выдаются через спец файл или группу
<Ilshat> но для ssh не обязателен рут
<Ilshat> dazzgt: наверно все таки неверный пароль
<dazzgt> я имею ввиду как мне добавить юзера так чтобы получить доступ к домашней директории через пуск->сеть винды.
<Ilshat> хех.
<dazzgt> я этим паролем пользуюсь как общеневажным года три. и ниразу в нем не опечатался, тем более одинаково
<dazzgt> пассвд сказала что все ок
<dazzgt> пробовал пересоздать юзера. непомогло
<Ilshat> ну мы шас говорили про ssh. а тебе нужна самба (сетевая винды)?
<dazzgt> возможно)) я незнаю) щас гляну стоит ли самба
<dazzgt> я говорил я нуб
<Ilshat> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/internet/C/networking-shares.html
<Ilshat> может эта ссылка поможет
<Ilshat> либо эта. на русском http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=18931.0
<dazzgt> а как посмотреть стоит она или нет
<dazzgt> я пытался через аптитуде. в разделе админ её нет. у других разделов даже имена говорят что ее там нет
<Ilshat> открой программу synaptec
<Ilshat> synaptic*
<Ilshat> если стоит классический гном. то найти можешь так. Система-Администрирование-Менеджер пакетов Synaptic
<dazzgt> нет не стоит. только консоль и только ssh
<Ilshat> а. у тебя нет графической части?
<dazzgt> посмотрел через aptitude search samba вроде стоит
<dazzgt> нет))
<Ilshat> просто набери sudo apt-get install samba . если есть, то пропустить, если нет, то поставит
<dazzgt> я бы не рисковал нубасом вносить какие то серьезные изменения в сервер который без админа пропахал год без нареканий
<dazzgt> но при поиске через аптитуде напротив самбы и комон файлов стоит буковка i если я не ошибаюсь значит установлена
<dazzgt> ну в общем спасибо. попытаюсь погуглить инфу по самбе
<simmi> утилита winspc позволяет использвать расшаренные каталоги по ssh.
<|rapidsp|> *winscp :)
<Ilshat> simmi не совсем хороший способ для расшаривания крупных файлов
<dazzgt> ммм...недумаю что есть хоть капля желания учить юзеров консоли и ssh))
<dazzgt> ведь и без этого все работает
<simmi> она с gui ) проманулся, виноват... сорри... не знаю но с правами проблем пока не видел...
<dazzgt> вопрос только как
<dazzgt> тем не менее)) уже читаю доки по самбе
<Ilshat> ничего же не мешает из ноутбук и хаба сделать свой роутер? ) с вафлей и с ланом
<Ilshat> а нет
<Ilshat> туплю. R-45 то один на ноуте
<Ilshat> rg-45*
<simmi> usb с рг45 редко есть в продаже... к сожалению...
<Ilshat> usb  к тому же медленный
<Ilshat> хотя, возможно как переходник и не медленный
<sharikoff> http://paste.pro/5138834 ха ха ха
 * sharikoff изображает гомерический смех превосходства =))
<Ilshat> я ниче не понял )
<Ilshat> че не так то
<sharikoff> zfs же
<sharikoff> емае
<Ilshat> и? ) на убунту?
<sharikoff> нет конечно
<sharikoff> на убунту еще пилить и пилить
<sharikoff> ибо лицуха сановская заприщает переносить на линукс
<Ilshat> я особо не разбираюсь в фс. как то пока все равно )
<simmi> а памяти то она ест ого-го...
<sharikoff> simmi: ну мне не критично ибо серв стоечный и там 24 гига мозгов
<Ilshat> sharikoff: чет я прочитал про dirку-620. расхотелось покупать. столько негативных отзывов связанных с прошивками
<sharikoff> Ilshat: ну.. в таком ценовом диапазоне для меня они все одинаковы
<sharikoff> раздают вайфай и славно
<sharikoff> типа того
<sharikoff> =)
<Ilshat> если б комп не жужжал. из него бы сделал роутер
<sharikoff> сделай пассивное охлаждение
<Ilshat> да и эл. энергию жрет
<sharikoff> радиатор на пол системника
<sharikoff> чем те дир 300 не угодил
<sharikoff> все умеет даже виланы
<Ilshat> sharikoff: тормоза ужастные. выяснить откуда ноги не удается. пинг вроде как не изменился. но вот скорость. страницы открываешь как с модема
<simmi> не советую - если тепло не сдувать микросхемы не остывают (сам тестил в условиях cц). можно  очень низкие обороты сделать тогда шум с улицы будет слышен сильнее...
<Ilshat> и частенько забивается соединениями.
<sharikoff> так шейп спасет мир
<Ilshat> sharikoff: имеешь ввиду пров шейпит?
<sharikoff> а ты чем хуже
<sharikoff> чтоб не забивалось надо грамотно спланировать сеть
<sharikoff> и шейпить
<sharikoff> вычислить узкое место
<Ilshat> sharikoff: так он только с одним подключенным компок по лану также себя ведет.
<dazzgt> все заработало)) мне нехваитало     sudo smbpasswd -a <username>
<Ilshat> компом*
<sharikoff> dazzgt: а smbpasswd -e user делал?
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> Ilshat: прошивку обновлял?
<SergeyIT> ку
<sharikoff> дароф
<dazzgt> ладно ушел на обед
<Ilshat> sharikoff: да, пробовал dd-wrt (постоянно заполняется память, лечится только перезапуском). также примерно с openwrt. скорость при этом не улучшается. в итоге венулся к нативному (последнему)
<sharikoff> чем же ты так забиваешь?
<sharikoff> торренты?
<Ilshat> sharikoff: не , торренты отключенные. также. смотришь соединения, довольно много открытых соединений. к примеру http висит (хотя они должны загрузить и отключится, по логике)
<sharikoff> кто
<sharikoff> должны отключиться?
<Ilshat> соединения
<sharikoff> ты консольно смотришь?
<simmi> в настройках браузера лимит указать надо...
<Ilshat> нет. статистику по вебке. консоли нет на нативной проше
<Ilshat> хотя, может статистика вебки кажет информацию за какой то момент. а не текущие
<simmi> watch netstat -t
<Ilshat> simmi: я не дома
<Ilshat> simmi: и при этом он будет показывать стату пк, а не роутера )
<Ilshat> с пк все гуд
<Ilshat> надо наверно самому собрать openwrt с минимальным содержимым
<sharikoff> скока ты готов потратить на рутер? =)
<Ilshat> я хочу приобрести в м.видео. там есть бонус -1000р. плюс свои 1000. в итоге за 2000. за такую сумму в данным момент в магазе две модели. 620 и кинетик лайт
<Ilshat> я б взял кинетик не задумываюсь, но у него один минус для меня. не шьется под дд и опен врт
<simmi> китайские планшеты кто нибудь пробовал  в этом деле? (переходник mini usb - usb + сетевые интерфейсы).
<Ilshat> sharikoff: а шейпить в dir-300, я так понимаю, можно только в сторонних прошах?
<Ilshat> хотя , да. в родном единственное , что можно сделать в плане шейпинга. это урезать скорость wifi
<bggooo> Привет народ, подскажите Evolution может интегрировать задачи Google Tasks? Почту точно может.
<bggooo> ой каледнарь)
<bggooo> *календарь точно может
<bggooo> все, разобрался
<vir0id> Привет ребята. Блин.. замучался искать. Есть ли какой-то плеер под линь, в котором есть бесплатный канал Наука 2.0 ?
<simmi> веб интерфейс
<MILLIONER> Привет, Друзья
<MILLIONER> у меня не работает найтилюс через меню Переход
<MILLIONER> пишет что "Не удалось открыть адрес «file:///home/millioner»"
<MILLIONER> у меня гном 3 класик
<MILLIONER> пробовал через контесное меню : ПКМ - Открыть в программе - и там нету Наутилюса, обычние папки конечно запускаются..
<MILLIONER> еще проповал редактировать файлик /usr/share/applications/nautilus-folder-handler.desktop но все же так полностью не работает
<MILLIONER> пробовал добавлять строчки в /home/имя_пользователя/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list - тоже не работает:(
<MILLIONER> какие будут варианты? Жду ответа:)
<simmi> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop там меньше сюрпризов после обновлений...
<MILLIONER> хм.. это другая граф оболочка я так понял?:)
<dazzgt> угу
<MILLIONER> дело втом хто хотел попробовать оболочку LXDE  а там был PCManFM по умолчанию.. когда я зашел в гном класик то он так и остался по умолчанию.. я не знал что так будет.. по совету удалил LXDE и PCManFM и тебе наутилюс не могу вернуть назад:(
<MILLIONER> а так хочу вернуть.. ппц:((
<MILLIONER> уже не знаю что делать.. все переделал
<MILLIONER> почти..
<MILLIONER> уже не хочу xubuntu-desktop ставить .. будет еще много проблем и не пониманий
<simmi> я бы попробовал сначала другого пользователя создать и под ним зайти...
<MILLIONER> может проще удалит настроки?
<MILLIONER> в юнайти все работает пректрасн.. но здесь.. нет :(
<MILLIONER> гне находяться настроки гнома калсик
<MILLIONER> ?
<MILLIONER> вы извините за такой почерк:)
<simmi> сначала  sudo tar -cpvf /home/user_backup.tar /home/%username% потом можно удалять что угодно...
<MILLIONER> нет.. всю папку не забекапит.. в нем почти весь винт
<MILLIONER> я полностью на убунте сижу
<MILLIONER> нет ни винды.. нет ее милых прог.. кроме фотошопа
 * SergeyIT тоже в полной убунте сидит (
<simmi> 4 дистрибутива занято 30-40 %...
<MILLIONER> так ета классная система.. сначал было очень трудно переходит.. но сейчас она радует, но только есть некоторые нюансы которые нужно справить:)
<MILLIONER> подскажите.. а где находятся настройки гнома 3 класик
<MILLIONER> .gnome2 здесь?
<MILLIONER> simmi: у меня кура разных файлов
<MILLIONER> так это уже не важно.. давайте по сути
<simmi> du -h /home/user/ |sort -h >list.txt &&gedit list.txt так искать что больше всего занимает... или создать нового пользователя...
<simmi> при создании он может прописать дефолтные настройки гнома в его хоум...
<baronos> хола хола)
<andrex> baronos: и тебе тогоже
<SergeyIT> dmay, привет
<artus> @mode -q dmay
<baronos> artus: начал ронала смотреть, ыыы жесткий мульт))
<artus> огаа)))
<artus> я щас тайну красной планеты смотрю )
<baronos> отличный мульт тоже)
<SergeyIT> "контакт" - лучше
<[Raiden]> http://cs303705.vkontakte.ru/u10693854/149104565/y_d7029638.jpg
<artus> :D
<tomentoso> :-D
<SergeyIT> :-(
<artus> baronos, чето какой то пичальный мультик :'(
<baronos> artus: со смыслом хоть)
<artus> а не, спасли мамашку то , таки не печальный )))
<artus> baronos, годный мультик :)
<baltazor> Здравствуйте, такая проблема: есть 2 интерфейса eth0 и eth1 , каждый интерфейс настроен на разных провайдеров и в каждую сетевую вставлен шнур своего провайдера , если пинговать IP другого интерфейса то пинга нету (100% lost packets) , проверяю так: ping -I eth0 IP_eth1
<baltazor> сделал: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward и sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward="1"
<baltazor> куда копать?
<artus> в сторону роутов )
<baltazor> добавил route add -host IP_eth0 gw ip_gw_eth0 , route add -host IP_eth1 gw ip_gw_eth1
<baltazor> что еще нужно добавить?
<artus> baltazor, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=60258.0 посмотри
<artus> или тебе просто бондинг надо?
<artus> baltazor, http://gluf.net.ua/how-to/ispolzuem-2-provajdera/ вооо, это смотри
<baronos> завтра буду ананас дома садить))
<SergeyIT> baronos, а мы митинг устроим - свобода ананасу ))
<baronos> SergeyIT: за то дома ароматно будет ананасом пахнуть)
<SergeyIT>  baronos, уверен?... А удобрения?
<baronos> SergeyIT: он не прихотлив, у меня уже авокадо, 2 мандарина, апельсин и лимон))
<baltazor> artus: а это нормально если из провайдера 1 , IP провайдера 2 не пингуется?
<artus> а должен? ))
<dmay> о, а мне тут пофлудить разрешили? :3
<artus> а без пофлудить не ? ))))
<dmay> но зачем? )
<dmay> вот у вас там в бубунте, говорят, жабу отключили? кто нить уже боевые сервера обновлял? :3
<SergeyIT> dmay, а ты все чернуху ищешь?
<dmay> а чего её искать, когда оракл есть? )
<SergeyIT> :)
<SergeyIT> dmay, ты забыл добавить... и виндоуз )
<dmay> не, у мса за последний месяц отжигов особо как то не было...
<artus> кроме новых вариантов вызвать бсод )
<dmay> кстати, на лоре ещё что-то эпичное на неделе было...
<dmay> а, ну да, GPL сдает позиции http://www.linux.org.ru/news/opensource/7146489
<dmay> не ну и где дискасс? бурные обсуждения? да хоть срач и какашки в конце концов? -_-
<dmay> нате вам елку тогда http://imgur.com/gallery/Bea8D :/
<artus> :)
<baronos> гыы вот теперь я сделаю гном-бокс))
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> замути уже страницу c титлом Baronos-shell
<baronos> [Raiden]: тсс, я федору поставил, только тут есть пока эти либы рабочие)))
<[Raiden]> +2 скриншота линк на убунту и  кнопка DONATE
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> ну я блог по тихой делаю))
<artus> baronos, давай уже по громкой , паказыавй)))
<baronos> artus: да я че то стесняюсь)) http://baronos-gs.blogspot.com/
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/photos/72086:1360717778.png
<dmay> хидер на пол-страницы же
<[Raiden]> аватарка понравилась
 * baronos спрятался
<[Raiden]> baronos: )
<dmay> бек няшне но не в тему
<dmay> baronos: ненене, давай вылазь обратно
<baronos> dmay: я ж не программист, и не дизайнер, так что уж извиняйте)))
<artus> baronos, ты главное ман набросай как доудобоваримости и адекватности допилить внешний вид бубунты) так чтоб рвотных позывов небыло при слезании с класического гнома )
<artus> а бек хоть тот же гномовский всунь , всяко тематичнее будет ) а так гуд )
<baronos> бек это что?
<baronos> ааа бэкгрроунд
<baronos> надо сделать на разрешение 1800х1600 его и тогда гуд будет
<[Raiden]> !!! 4.85 lbs в килограммах
<[Raiden]> ой не тот канал
<dmay> baronos: квадратные мониторы? where is my time machine? o_o
<baronos> dmay: если меньше делать разрешение то не красиво стыки бекграунда видно будет((
<total__> доброй ночи
<dmay> artus: вы таки что, окончательно весь канал запугали? тишина как в морге :/
<amigo> dmay: просто у всех все работает
<[Raiden]> вот вам тема на пофлудить. Шот эксплорера из новой сборки вин8
<[Raiden]> http://radeon.ru/news/img/11123552.jpg
<dmay> что, тут одни домохозяйки остались? которых не волнует снижение доли GPL?
<[Raiden]> посмотрите какая панель инструментов
<dmay> ну рибон как рибон. в офисе уже года три такой...
<total__> ужасная панель
<[Raiden]> панель хорошая. Она подсказывает что можно сделат ьс файлом.
<[Raiden]> имхо
<dmay> рибон удобней старых тулбаров энивей
<total__> кто-нибудь ставил cakephp?
<dmay> кста, на скрине нет контекстной вкладки, когда выделен файл определенного типа
<dmay> total__: node.js во все поля! :3
<[Raiden]> В общем мне такой путь развития фм нравится больше, чем тот котоырй выбран наутилусом. Они даже не осилили превью в то же окно встроить
<[Raiden]> самый интересный\удобынй фм сча дельфин - моё мнение
<[Raiden]> под линь
<[Raiden]> И ещё в новом эксполорере нотификация копированя почти как в кде )
<[Raiden]> скрываемый граффик
<[Raiden]> http://radeon.ru/news/img/11123134.jpg
 * [Raiden] снова ушел в тишину )
<dmay> у меня вообще подозрения, что некоторые фичи в линуксовые ДЕ проталкивают мелкософты, чтоб, тксзть, поэкспериментировать на живых человеках )
<[Raiden]> Скорее он не боятся брать хорошие идеи
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере иногда у них удается
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> *они
<[Raiden]> ещё сча остро стоит тема одной ос для мобильных девайсов и десктопа. Из метро можно перейти практически в классический десктп в 1 клик
<[Raiden]> без релогина
<[Raiden]> и это хорошо
<[Raiden]> удачная мысль имхо. Более удачная чем Гш
<[Raiden]> хотя может и не совсем
<dmay> неееее нененене ненен нееее
<[Raiden]> ))
<dmay> одна ос на мобилках и планшетах/десктопах это зло
<dmay> чистое и концентрированое
<[Raiden]> гном так же планируется юзать
<[Raiden]> дефолтный вид без расширений и бопилов 100% под тач.
<[Raiden]> д*
<dmay> ага, а 99% софта - под мышь >_>
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну да, зло. Надо был овидимо делать ифейс для НЕдесктопов + развивать классический для старперов и слоупоков.
<[Raiden]> вместо той революции которую они совершили
<dmay> стественна. у старпереов и слоупоков всё равно в ближайшее время таблеток не будет )
<[Raiden]> В общем-то почти так и есть, но только почти. 1 из ошибок, фоллбек надо был оназвать классик. И ещё сделать его более похожим на классик.
<Nucleon> здравствуйте
<dmay> Nucleon: что сломал?
<Nucleon> кто нибудь занимался установкой ptokax ?
<Nucleon> dmay: как не странно, ничего=) а что ломал, сам починил=)
<Nucleon> но вот с хабом чот никак не подружусь=)
<dmay> а, ну так круче/популярней/универсальней smb на сегодня де-факто ничего нет же )
<Nucleon> делаю по этой инструкции: http://mydc.ru/topic597.html всё скачалось и поставилось без проблем. начал собирать и поймал ошибку на последнем этапе
<Nucleon> collect2: выполнение ld завершилось с кодом возврата 1 - что это и как жувать - не знаю... не подскажите?
<dmay> инструкция на .ru, на форуме ДЦшников... странно что всё только на последнем этапе запоролось :/
<[Raiden]> ест ь1 хорошая новость для линукс. Есть слухи что арм версия вин8 будет использовать только софт под метро. При таком раскладе кто-то может более полноценное установоить
<[Raiden]> Но это слухи.
<Nucleon> почему странно? мозги то есть вроде... хД
<dmay> [Raiden]: это не слухи
<dmay> это брехня :\
<[Raiden]> мб )
<dmay> а, ты-ж про армы >.<
<dmay> там да, скорее всего так и будет за исключением офиса и какого-то слоя совместимости .netов
<[Raiden]> угу
<Nucleon> помочь не сможете ребят? кстати, как не странно, с 11.10 как то по проще обращаться, чем с 10.04...=)
<dmay> [Raiden]: с другой стороны, это может как с винфоном - уберечь вин-таблетки от тонн софта для таблеток не предназначенного
<baronos> федора пришлась по вкусу, с ней гемороя не меньше, только гш уже юзабельный стоит))) а в бубне наоборот))
<[Raiden]> Посмотрим
<[Raiden]> у меня гш сразу рабочий в убунте
<[Raiden]> хотя может я что-то не заметил. Почти не пользовался
<Nucleon> а хабы то хоть ставили?.. на линуху=)
<dmay> Nucleon: будь Ъ, юзай торренты!
<Nucleon> не, мне для городской локалки нид...
<Nucleon> по работе на 100мбитах обмениваться удобнее. да и не только по работе=)
<shenmue> пышь!
<baronos> тыщ
<baronos> [Raiden]: http://i.minus.com/iY0PJmi5emfg2.png
<artus> baronos, как в пустыне)
<baronos> artus: хехе)
<shenmue> фу
<baronos> за то поприятней чем в кде, не так в глаза бьёт резкое нажатие)
<shenmue> хех.. тут чел через дц на фэт 32 чота скачать пытался и растроился
<shenmue> baronos, пм
<shenmue> http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=146464&file1=146464-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=Smoothly что за оболочка то такая?
<[Raiden]> мне чего-то кажется что это кеды
<[Raiden]> по некоторым иконкам
<[Raiden]> либо 2 гном
<[Raiden]> судя по настройкам терминала
<[Raiden]> shenmue: либо гном2 , либо фоллбэк с вм отличным от муттер или метасити.
<[Raiden]> нам видно версию ядра fc16 , значит фоллбэк или Mate
<Sergey_IT> да юнити там, чего спорить )
<[Raiden]> ага, с ящиками на панели  и в федоре
<artus> ну если гедит и на гномолуке то таки гном же )
<artus> да и gmrun в кеды совать не айс )))
<artus> хотя там и амарок , вобщем изврат все это  )
<artus> аравда амарок предпочтениями обусловлен, а гмран явно наличием в системе
<[Raiden]> гмран наверное потому, что в г3 запускалка ещё ужасней чем в г2
<[Raiden]> если так , то фаллбэк )
<artus> [Raiden], да в гимпе же рисовали) не видно чтоль )
<[Raiden]> вроде не
<[Raiden]> то что я ящиками назвал либо они и есть, либ оапплет dockbarx
<[Raiden]> сча пару шотов кину с г2
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1226/h_1324926027_2182960_464ba9289b.jpeg
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1226/h_1324926003_2161391_2aaf54633a.jpeg
<[Raiden]> а это моё чудо-юдо http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1226/h_1324926601_4871405_8aab626c88.png
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> текущее
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/622005
<shenmue> оО собери костюм мегамена
<shenmue> xfce на гтк2 ?
<baronos> эт ты так гном колор чузер хотишь?)
<shenmue> =)
<shenmue> а он там работает?
<baronos> хз))
<shenmue> по идеи должен. он ведь для настройки гтк тем вроде.
<artus> baronos, так, ану говори чего посмотреть то , ато пичалька прям )
<shenmue> тока что посмотрел пунтк назначенния 5
<artus> не, ужастики нафиг
<shenmue> artus девушка с татуировкой дракона
<baronos> artus: я сижу Сахара смотрю)
<shenmue> artus это не ужастик а отходы человеческие
<shenmue> baronos работает
<Alagos> Доброй ночи, подскажите, а какую убунту устанавливать на ноут?
<Alagos> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04.3/
<Alagos> Здесь их как-то многовато оказалось
<baronos> desktop и не парся
<shenmue> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04.3/ubuntu-10.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<Alagos> Хм
<[Raiden]> А для чего тебе 10.04
<[Raiden]> с такими вопросами
<Alagos> Я раньше не накатывал убунту на нетбук, только на ноут. Это может как то сказаться на работе?
<shenmue> нет
<Alagos> Мне вот просто интересно, а принципиальное отличие в чем? Дрова?
<[Raiden]> ну естественно если железо другое, то будут использоваться\нехватать другие дрова
<[Raiden]> если нетбук очень новый, то геморой может вызвать старость дистра
<[Raiden]> смотря какое железо
<Alagos> Не, старенький. MSI U 100
<[Raiden]> Тогда пофиг наверное
<Alagos> Ну и контрольный вопрос. Дома сейчас стоит 10.04 по причине того, что 11.04 в своё время показалась очень сырой и были проблемы с дровами. Как она сейчас себя показывает? Может стоит ставить 11.04 с юнити?
<[Raiden]> фиг знает.
<shenmue> жди 29 апреля. выйдет следующий лтс 12.04
<[Raiden]> на мой вкус лучше 11.10
<Alagos> Не 11.04, а 11.10? У тебя сейчас она и стоит?
<Alagos> Ну тогда начну пробовать с живого диска работу именно этого релиза :)
<[Raiden]> ты сложный вопрос задаешь. Да , у меня стоит 11.10 но я не использую юнити или гном3
<[Raiden]> так что не могу дать однозначный ответ  , какой дистр лучше тебе
<[Raiden]> юнити по идее новй лучше должен быть
<[Raiden]> чем 9 месяцев назад
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере сам юнити, а вот те составляющие котоыре от гном3... Тут спорно. Ифейс гномовских программ стал проще, что кому-то может показаться лучше
<baronos> http://i.minus.com/jE6IaOtfXzfHD.png няшка
<[Raiden]> а кому-то ущербней
<shenmue> у каноникал есть цикл такой из пяти выпусков
<shenmue> 8.04 - лтс , 8.10 - пилим лтс , 9.04 отдых, 9.10 - Аааа! скоро лтс! , 10.04 лтс
<Alagos>               │23:23:32    [Raiden] | если нетбук очень новый, то геморой может вызвать старость дистра       │ enhydra
<[Raiden]> Alagos: ставь 10.04 или самый свежий , а там разберешся
<[Raiden]> наверное лучше сначала свежий. Если будут позывы снести поставишь лтс )
<Alagos> [Raiden]: Спасибо.
<Alagos> Да-да. Я тоже именно так и решил :)
<[Raiden]> правда, весной  всеравно придется столкнуться с юнити или гном3
<Alagos> Это будет весной. Там уже видно будет сможет человек работать в убунту или нет.
<Alagos> А то он меня уже утомлять начал просьбами удаления вирусов и очистки компьютера от разной гадости.
<shenmue> у меня 2 года тока фаервол стоял и все. никаких проблем
<[Raiden]> может получиться что чистка время от времени иоли откат из бекапа  гораздо лгче чем юз линукс )
<jazzok> а что макофилы думают о 11.10?))) у нас на работе те кто юзают мак ,те на юнити сидят. другие на 10.04))))
<Alagos> Ну или же действительно делать бекапы и не мучится)
<Alagos> Для начала думаю выбрать что ставить, и поставить параллельно с форточкой. А там он пусть сам посмотреть что лучше и может ли он в нем сидеть...
<Steady> есть кто не спит?
#ubuntu-ru 2011-12-27
<Steady> как вы думаете нормально будет если добавить пользователя во все группы?
<userubuntu234> BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at (null) - по этим строкам что случилось можно узнать?
<userubuntu234> и записываются ли все баги? а то я не записываю их
<sharikoff> http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=unable+to+handle+kernel+NULL+pointer+dereference+at+(null)
<sharikoff> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/840744
<scogra> доброго всем времени суток! у вас Samba в последнее время корректно работает?
<Ilang> re
<Gakonis> Ребята. Столкнулся вот с такой проблемой. "Во время распаковки файлов произошла ошибка." caution: filename not matched."  Чем лечится, кто знает?
<Gakonis> А сам файлик в каких-то кракозябрак и в скобках написанно "неверная кодировка"
<ppshah> какая служба отвечает за монтирование внешних дисков,
<Gakonis> Не-е не туда немного. Сорри не совсем так выразился. В общем есть архив zip. Его распаковываю без проблем, но в момент открытия самого файла пишет Во время распаковки файлов произошла ошибка." caution: filename not matched."
<rapidsp> Gakonis: unzip поставь, им попробуй
<ppshah> скорее архив битый
<ppshah> мс справляется со всем без проблем
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> подскажите, как можно увидеть колличество установленных соединений с каждого ip адреса?
<scogra> соединений к чему?
<jlewka> к прокси серверу который находиться на этом компе
<Gakonis> Не-а MC не справился с задачей, unzip тоже стоит.
<Letho> мс внешние архиверы использует
<Letho> если что
<scogra> Gakonis: а архив точно нормально запакован?
<Gakonis> Может тебе его на почту прислать? Может у тебя получится? Там в архиве всего лишь xl, таблица.
<Gakonis> Заодно направишь меня в нужное русло.
<Letho> xl? это excel?
<scogra> давай
<Gakonis> да.
<Letho> выложи куда-нибудь
<Letho> кому не лень — поковыряют
<sharikoff> jlewka: ps ax
<sharikoff> на каждого будет по экземпляру
<sharikoff> =))
<Letho> jlewka: netstat, не?
 * sharikoff компилит йадро
<Letho> флаги, греп и wc
 * sharikoff собрал фсе включая корень на zfs хе хе
<scogra> Gakonis: норм распаковал
<Gakonis> А сам файлик открыл?
<scogra> да
<Gakonis> Супер,спасибо.
<Gakonis> Интересно, а в чем же у меня все таки дело...
<scogra> sudo apt-get install rar
<scogra> может его не хватало
<Letho> unrar тогда уж
<Letho> по MIME архив rar?
<scogra> ненене
<Gakonis> rar - архив. Блин фиг знает. Ладно спасибо, буду искать проблему.
<scogra> Гуру, кто нибудь сидит в этом чате через qutIM?
<sharikoff> гуру не сидят через кутим
<sharikoff> они сидят через вичат
<sharikoff> =)
<Letho> ирси же
<sharikoff> ирси в лом кодировку настраивать
<scogra> ))) согласен. тогда так: Кто тут сидит через qutIM?
<Letho> sharikoff: да тебе спеллчекер надо настраивать, а не кодировку :)
<sharikoff> в лом опять же
<sharikoff> =))
<Letho> в какой лом-то? ;)
<sharikoff> влом
<sharikoff> так понятнее? вот докопался..
<chapt> sharikoff: а зачем ведро собирал то? в этом был какой профит?
<sharikoff> chapt: угу
<sharikoff> пф включил и altq
<scogra> и все-таки! с кутима сидит кто?
<chapt> пиджин, хотя как ирц клиент он ужасен
<Letho> xchat
<sharikoff> chapt: http://paste.pro/5138882 похвалюсь тебе
<scogra> я сейчас с пиджина печатаю. когда с кутима вошел, он иероглифов надавал
<Letho> юникод
<scogra> где надо поправить?
<sharikoff> кутим джамшуты делают
<chapt> sharikoff: солярка чтоли?
<sharikoff> фряшечка
<sharikoff> =))
<jazzok> Empathy 2.30.3 ребят а как могут цифры в неправильной кодировке быть? это вообще как?
<sharikoff> jazzok: римские
<jazzok> если русские и английские буквы правильно отображаются
<jazzok> нет
<jazzok> арабские
<scogra> jazzok: цифры и англ буквы нормально
<jazzok> нет английские и русские норм, а вот с цифрами беда
<scogra> русские некорректно
<jazzok> да нет же говорю русские и английские буквы правильно
<jazzok> я вообще в шоке
<chapt> sharikoff: zfs просто для себя крутишь или что то серьезное поднимать вздумал?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> шрифт?
<sharikoff> chapt: уже поднял
<sharikoff> почта имап просто.. надо периодически бекапы складывать
<jazzok>  а причем тут шрифт то вообще? этож просто отображение а не кодировка или я не прав?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну есть такой шрифт webdings например, так там полная фигня с буквами и цифрами
<sharikoff> chapt: http://itmages.ru/image/view/372849/2b8d0f6c
<jazzok> Sans стоит, я еще раз повторю что с буквами все впорядке
<dazzgt> здравствуйте товарищи =)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> скрин можешь сделать?
<sharikoff> q
<chapt> sharikoff: неплохо, а что за железо на сием чуде?
<sharikoff> ibm стоечный
<jazzok> JohnDoe_71Rus: с чего? ))) у меня то все хорошо, меня коллеги не понимают
<sharikoff> 24 гига мозга 2 ксеона 500гб рейд аппаратный + схд на 10 терров
<jazzok> кстати от кодировки это не зависит как я понял, меняешь utf-8 на cp1251 такая же фигня
<chapt> sharikoff:  всю жизнь мечтал на IBMовском сервере в тетрис погонять ))
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> chapt: просто однажды стало страшно что все упадет..
<sharikoff> решил снапшотиться
<chapt> sharikoff: при таком то количестве, мне бы тоже было бы страшно ))
<User856[web]> есть кто?
<User856[web]> есть тут кто
<sharikoff> чо орешь
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> нету никого
<User856[web]> нужна помощь
<sharikoff> верю
<User856[web]> кароч такая штука
<sharikoff> спрашивай
<User856[web]> усть файл которій создавался в вінде
<User856[web]> в убунту не открив
<User856[web]> проблемы с кодировкой
<sharikoff> man iconv?
<User856[web]> file -i 3proxy.log показала что кодировка us-ascii
<User856[web]> среди доступных кодировок в gedit етой нет
<User856[web]> как біть
<sharikoff> обычно в винде windows-1251
<User856[web]> некатит пробовал
<andrex> enconv -L ru -x UTF-8 file
<sharikoff> cp1251
<SergeyIT> а он на русском?
<User856[web]> нет
<User856[web]> не на русском
<SergeyIT> а на каком?
<scogra> мова?
<sharikoff> знач iso
<User856[web]> англ
<User856[web]> что значит запись us-ascii
<andrex> не ну с английским в кодеровке проблем не может быть скорее файл битый
<scogra> скинь, посмотрим
<User856[web]> в винде открываю без проблем
<SergeyIT> us-ascii - это племя североамериканское )
<andrex> а чё за файл то собственно
<scogra> так пересохрани в нужной кодировке
<User856[web]> гг, ну пересохрани ето да, а если бы небыло возможности
<User856[web]> как тогда быть
<SergeyIT> а в винде он открывается?
<User856[web]> да
<Ilshat> iconv -t utf-8 ./file.txt
<User856[web]> неработает
<User856[web]> пробовал
 * SergeyIT пользует крузадер, вьювер которого открывает файлы в любой кодировке
<User856[web]> o/js_movie.php?c=2&m=1&noyeariconv: недопустимая входная последовательность в позиции 6880963
<Ilshat> впервые слышу. что могут быть проблемы с англ языком
<User856[web]> ето файл логов проски сервера
<Ilshat> эт неважно
<User856[web]> ну трабл есть
<andrex> file file чё говорит
<Ilshat> видать тупо левых символов напичкали
<User856[web]> 3proxy.log: ASCII text, with very long lines, with CRLF line terminators
<User856[web]> а что за крузадер
<Ilshat> iconv -f cp1251 -t utf-8 ./file.txt
<Ilshat> krusader что то типа тотал командера
<User856[web]> ша попробую его поставить, реп какой то надо поключать?
<Ilshat> нет
<SergeyIT> User856[web], много качать придется - часть kde
<Ilshat> лучше поставь MC
<andrex> Ilshat: в зле скопируй всё в другой текстовик и попробуй открыть в лине
<andrex> User856[web]: это тебе было
<Ilshat> andrex: проблемы не у меня )
<User856[web]> уже ставлю круз
<andrex> промазал)
<Ilshat> мазила)
<andrex> да, бывает, я просто уже замучался за сёдня, из-за всяких рревизоров, убью их наверно если завтра придут
<Ilshat> к нам едит ревизор
<andrex> поздравляю
<SergeyIT> значит у вас праздник
<Ilshat> эт цитата )
<andrex> ну я понял)
<Ilshat> когда же у же праздники
<User856[web]> кароч крузадер вроде открыл с утф8 то матерится на какието Iлевые символы какие опознать не удалось)
<NoOova> Господа
<User856[web]> спасибо за совет и отзывчивость!
<NoOova> какой язык программирования назван в честь напитка?
<andrex> красворд разгадываем?
<NoOova> читаем книжку про перл
<andrex> Java
<Letho> в честь чая "Принцесса Ява"
<andrex> в честь марки кофе Java
<Letho> andrex: сорта, тогда уж. А так ты всю интригу испортил
<andrex> )
<Letho> по логотипу неясно, чай там или кофе
<andrex> и повиду тоже не понятно что это вабще))
<NoOova> Если вы хоть немного похожи на нас, то сейчас вы стоите в книжном
<NoOova> магазине2 и размышляете: то ли взять «книгу с ламой» и изучать Perl...
<NoOova> а может, лучше взять вон ту книгу и изучить другой язык программи
<NoOova> рования, названный в честь змеи1, напитка или буквы латинского ал
<NoOova> фавита?
<NoOova> Уупс, извините, я не думал что на 5 частей разобьется
<NoOova> Понятно, про Java.. запамятовал. Почему то сразу подумал про бухло..
<andrex> а у меня и в мыслях небыло
<NoOova> новый год к нам мчится...
<NoOova> тазик нам приснится
<Ilshat> ползет
<Ilshat> а что за лама?
<Letho> перл
<Letho> разве не верблюд там был?
<Letho> Camelbook ведь
<NoOova> верблюд....
<nicloay> здорова народ, вобщем отсылаю почту с сервера через gmail smtp  хочется скрыть ip  c которого отсылается почта.
<nicloay> в распоряжении есть другие сервера, можно слать через них. но я пока не понимаю как это лучше провернуть - iptables или proxy  server, может ктонибудь намекнуть в какую сторону копать
<sharikoff> mail proxy
<sharikoff> ili relay
<nicloay> о.. здаров sharikoff как раз тебе в личку писал )
<MILLIONER> Привет всем
<andrex> здра
<nicloay> тоесть на других серверах надо поставить mail proxy? relay - я так понимаю из того же пакета какогонибудь sendamil  - а ?
<sharikoff> nicloay: priv
<MILLIONER> помогите мне настроить наутилюс в убунте 11.10
<Ilshat> MILLIONER: а че там настраевать то
<MILLIONER> нге могу зайти через Переход пишет Не удалось открыть адрес «file:///home/millioner»
<MILLIONER> Нет зарегистрированного приложения для обработки данного файла
<MILLIONER> у меня сейчас гном 3 классик
<Ilshat> MILLIONER: ну FILE:// открывает файл. а тя указана папка
<andrex> ls -l /home
<andrex> а может там после хоме милионер ещё чего есть тока наутилус не выдал)
<MILLIONER> оно почемуто не выдить мой наутилюс.. я уже рился у файликах.. у пробовал через контесное меню папку (Открыть в программе... кстати наулилюса там нету)
<MILLIONER> редактировал файл который задает по умолчанию программы + как -то файл (не помню) где нужно указивать какой по умолчанию ФМ .. вот с этой страницы брал http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=114336.0 ничего не помогает
<SergeyIT> baronos: новое ядро на подходе
<dazzgt> люди, как сделать так чтобы мне не приходилось каждый раз заходить ssh, запускать linuxvnc? а чтобы я сразу мог по vnc конектиться?
<dazzgt> знает кто нет?
<Letho> зависит от того, как ты запускаешь vnc
<Letho> из-под залогиненного в гуи пользователя?
<dazzgt> там нет гуи.
<Letho> а vnc у тебя что показывает тогда?
<dazzgt> консоль
<dazzgt> просто по ssh даже mc и aptitude нормально не запустить
<Letho> чего?
<Letho> какую консоль?
<Letho> ты в показаниях не запутался?
<dazzgt> нет
<Letho> тогда поясни, в чём сложность запуска mc и aptitude по ssh
<dazzgt> какую скажу в linuxvnc в параметрах ту и показывает
<Letho> tty?
<dazzgt> а ты попробуй из под вин запустить))
<dazzgt> ага tty
<Letho> dazzgt: а в чем проблема?
<Letho> я запускаю, если нужно
<Letho> и в putty, и в cmd.exe, и в console2
<Letho> мне кажется, ты не в ту сторону мысль развиваешь :)
<dazzgt> ммм....а у меня все съезжает(
<sharikoff> =)
<dazzgt> возможно
<Letho> chcp
<Letho> плюс юникодный шрифт
<dazzgt> втф? мне к гуглу?
<Letho> ну, это для cmd.exe актуально
<Letho> chcp — смена кодировки
<Letho> 80001 кажется юникод
<Letho> но putty изкоробки же работает правильно
<sharikoff> iz koropki koi8
<dazzgt> оке попробую путти.
<sharikoff> no rukami nikto ne meshaet
<Letho> ммм. Видимо, я на автомате юникод поставил
<dazzgt> все спасиб)) так лучше))
<Letho> а я предупреждал
<dazzgt> ну раз на то пошло))...у меня еще торренты не работают. видать старый админ где то заблокировал. как разблокировать?
<Letho> NAT?
<dazzgt> кажется да
<Letho> iptables -t nat -L
<Letho> и смотри
<Letho> прежде уточни, как вообще интернет работает
<dazzgt> я сервер видел один раз но по моему сервер получает его от модема и раздает через роутер. в каждом кабинете еще по роутеру
<dazzgt> блин я чувствую мне надо с азов начинать((
<arinov> дня
<dazzgt> угу
<arinov> несколько десятков неудачных попыток загрузки с диска 11.10: 1) после того как появляется экран с изображением клавиатуры и инвалида в кружке на фиолетовом фоне, цвет меняется на черный и мигает курсор, 20 минут ничего не происходит, перезапустил ресето
<arinov> 2) сбросил биос на дефолты и повторил - 20 минут и перезапустил ресетом
<Letho> биос-то при чём
<arinov> вдруг acpi
<Letho> это ядру надо ласковые слова говорить
<dazzgt> блин после cmd с putty я просто кончить готов))
<Letho> а не биос курочить
<arinov> 3) нажал эскейп на фиолетовом экране с значком клавиатуры и инвалида, выбрал английский язык принудительно установку в обход пробному режиму - история повторилась
<arinov> 4) те же действия только в опциях (F6) отключил все что можно отключить - результата нет
<Letho> text-mode пробовал?
<arinov> Celeron D 2.8 GHz, 1024Mib RAM, Inegrated Intel GPU 128 from RAM, Seagate Baracuda 7200 40GiB
<arinov> к вышесказанному
<Letho> интел старый?
 * arinov как мне надоел этот фринод
<arinov> ну как старый
<Letho> i915?
<arinov> нет, погоди, я на нем дебиан гонял
<arinov> теперь я мигрирую на убунту и ее загрузчик не может мне предоставить возможность установить систему
<arinov> какие параметры надо ядру говорить?
<Letho> ну, ты хочешь чтоб я вспомнил
<Letho> я не знаю, есть ли в дебиане KMS
<Letho> изкоробки в стейбле
<Letho> но думаю, что нет и проблема как раз в нём
<Ilshat> как имя компа поменять. name@XXXXX:/home/#
<Letho> Ilshat: hostname
<Letho> следующий
<Letho> arinov: я думаю, тебе стоит попробовать alternate образ
<Ilshat> Letho: ну там да поменял. но вот местами встречается старый.
<arinov> о приехали, а как отключить всю эту беспонтовую свистелку убунты и войти в обычный режим установки, который есть в том же лтс?
<Letho> Ilshat: от мест зависит
<arinov> образы лить не вариант, была бы возможность лить из сети что-нибудь, я б никогда не стал заморачиваться на готовый дистрибутив
<arinov> единственный адекватный дистр не может запуститься из готовых
<arinov> или законченных, как принято правильно называть я не помню
<Letho> arinov: тогда гугли. Я думаю, что проблема в KMS и переключении граф. режима
<arinov> понятно, то есть проблема в мозгу у шатлворта, что-нибудь в этом мире изменится?...
<arinov> вопрос не сюда, но все же для риторики, когда уже там что-нибудь простое появится вместо этого загрузчика
<Letho> ты знаешь, проблема не в нём
<Letho> это как бы легаси железо
<Letho> ОЧЕНЬ легаси
<arinov> интел то?
<Letho> нет смысла поддерживать
<Letho> вот твой интел с целероном д
<arinov> о боги
<Letho> представь себе
<Letho> ему скоро десяток лет стукнет
<Letho> arinov: скорее всего какой-то workaround есть
<arinov> подожди, мы что на PCI-E десять лет назад переползли?
<Letho> почти
<arinov> о прекрасно, то есть убунту это не линукс
<arinov> три других дистра грузятся, этот нет, мне важно знать что надо отключить
<Letho> не вижу логики вывода
<Letho> это линукс
<Letho> но такой, в котором KMS
<Letho> изкоробки
<arinov> линукс и граб и этот удачный плимут
<Letho> и desktop-образ пытается продемонстрировать себя пользователю
<Letho> сразу с unity и прочим
<User027[web]> помогите покдключить комп с Убунту к домену
<arinov> ладно
<User027[web]> при авторизации Failed to open /var/lib/samba/secrets.tdb и Failed to join domain: Unable to open secrets database
<arinov> у меня кубунта запускается, убнта не запускается
<Letho> arinov: грубо говоря, desktop — это для тех, кто не шарит :)
<arinov> радикальное различие?
<Letho> версии разные?
<arinov> убунту - для тех кто не шарит это понятно
<Letho> и для ленивых
<arinov> да вообще компы для ленивых это естественно
<arinov> так и должно быть
<arinov> с одной оговоркой - это должно работать
<Letho> так ты про версии не ответил
<arinov> одна и та же
<Letho> тогда это действительно странно
<User027[web]> как решыть Failed to open /var/lib/samba/secrets.tdb Failed to join domain: Unable to open secrets database
<arinov> кубунту запускается, но кдешники каноникал такие отстойные
<Letho> но я не готов выдвигать предположения, я настолько хорошо не знаю различий кубунты от мамы
<arinov> плохая кеда
<arinov> нет кубунту не вариант
<Letho> User027[web]: тебе ж ошибка русским по белому написана
<arinov> лучше сьюз с кедами
<arinov> у меня 6 машин перешли на 11.10, 7ая встала
<Letho> arinov: ты ведь понимаешь что никто не мешает тебе из кубунты вынести кеды и поставить что надо?
<Letho> в условиях недоступности иных образов…
<arinov> не рационально, я трафик оплачиваю
<User027[web]> <Letho> ошыбка то написана не написано решение, я в етом человек не особо понимающий
<arinov> я пытаюсь выяснить как загрузчик настроить правильно
<Letho> User027[web]: тогда тебе следует стать понимающим
<Letho> есть вариант переноса пакетов
<User027[web]> так я и пытаюсь, вот и спрашіваю помощи
<Letho> т.е. упаковать их из готовой системы и утащить в другую
<arinov> так ладно
<Letho> User027[web]: не может открыть базу. Возможно, нет прав, возможно — файл не существует
<User027[web]> <Letho> попробовал открыть с правами рута, вот такой еррор кинуло Failed to join domain: failed to find DC for domain DOMAIN.LOCAL
<Letho> User027[web]: оно с тобой общается. Научись понимать
<Letho> текст ошибки в переводчик и в гугл
<Letho> за тебя твою работу делать никто не собирается ;)
<artus> User027[web], http://goo.gl/IP4FX
<artus> User027[web], бан в гугле чтоль?
<User027[web]> ну да, гугл ето хорошо
<Letho> а мозг — ещё лучше
<arinov> ошибка связана с ACPI
<arinov> он считает, что нажимается кнопка power off
<Letho> ну, не угадал. Мало нот
<arinov> отключил управление питанием
<arinov> теперь пишет BIOS bug
<arinov> не может совладать с OHCI
<Ilshat> кто нибудь умеет настраевать ddwrt через консоль?
<Ilshat> openwrt*
<artus> Ilshat, тебе не кажется что ты не в тему ?
<Ilshat> artus: люди же спрашивают как настроить инет, vpn. как мне кажется из той же категории
<artus> Ilshat, причем тут openwrt к убунте?
<Ilshat> artus: к убунту подключен роутер. роутер настраевать по ssh через убунту
<Ilshat> )
<artus> @voice Ilshat
<artus> Ilshat, а дальше будет бан за такие аргументы )
<dazzgt> народ что мне гуглить чтобы потом я мог в случае чего и торренты разблокировать и сайты открыть и наоборот? и ограничение по скорости себе снять :D
<arinov> http://itmages.ru/image/view/372971/1e3a1c25
<Letho> мне кажется, ты не на правильной должности работаешь. Гугли вакансии
<artus> dazzgt, а что ты делаеш чтоб блокировать и ограничивать?
<Ilshat> artus: везет мне на тебя. не будет действий в другой раз, когда аналогичные вопросы будут. от других,  пожалуюсь. буду собирать кампромат )
<artus> Ilshat, ты правила внимательно читал? ))
<dazzgt> делал не я а прошлый админ. а так как я теперь добровольно принудительно приобщаюсь то хочу кое что поменять))
<Ilshat> artus: да , читал. я знаю правила. мне просто не нравится не справедливость. другим можно, а как я напишу - ты сразу со своими войсами.
<artus> dazzgt, ну без какой нить книжки которую ты на досуге хотяб полистаеш чтоб понять что к чему тебе не светит)
<artus> @kban Ilshat 3600 2.5, проветрись
<Letho> злые вы
<NoOova> Жаль нет команды просто переместить пользователя на другой канал
<artus> Letho, да ниразу ж ))) если в бутылку не лезут )
<dazzgt> я до этого пару лет был юзером. много экспериментировал с консолью. а тут спросил начальника кто админ...и тут бац...оказалось что я)) наиболее общие представления об ос я имею. тут скорее всего заюзаны наиболее общие возможности
<artus> прям как начало триллера )
<Letho> хм
<Letho> я почему-то подумал о порно
<artus> с элементами)
<Letho> всё ж карьерный рост
<dazzgt> ага...поэтому стараюсь ничего особо не менять если незнаю наверняка. все таки аптайм 242 дня с невмешательством нарушать нехочется
<dazzgt> я б не сказал что карьерный рост. мне за это не платят
<artus> ну если там бубунта то перво е же обновление грозит стать последним :D
<dazzgt> просто доп функцию водрузили
<NoOova> карьерный рост до админа?)))) хм....
<dazzgt> угу))
<artus> dazzgt, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?board=61.0 вот, просвещайся)
<dazzgt> ну вообще я тут какбэ софт пишу))
<NoOova> на чем пишеш
<dazzgt> а теперь еще и админю
<SergeyIT> dazzgt, скоро и за начальника будешь?
<dazzgt> незнаю ни одного языка. пишу минимум на десятке)) сейчас занимаюсь поддержкой головной программы на си шарп и прошивки на с для мк стм32
<NoOova> таак) шарп это хорошо. Сразу вопрос. надо было подруге написать прогу, простенькая лаба. Заснул на том что не у пикчуребокса нет метода Refresh(). Как мне очистить нарисованное? рисую прямо на форме
<dazzgt> SergeyIT, сервер никто не трогал больше года и с ним ничего не случилось. думаю админить тут будет несложно
<artus> @voice NoOova
<artus> NoOova, ну мимо же )
<SergeyIT> dazzgt, когда-нибудь все случается
<NoOova> artus: ну я отсчитывал от 10. тынемного не попал в 0
<NoOova> artus: только до 2 дошел
<dazzgt> вот поэтому я пока решил подучиться для себя и знать что мне тут прошлый работник оставил
<NoOova> artus: и вообще
<NoOova> !NoOova
<ubuntuhelp> NoOova - грязный тролль :)
<andrex> хы
<artus> NoOova, это руководство к действию? не вопрос )
<NoOova> artus: ладно не будем) ато я буду забанен в 5-й раз.
<dazzgt> NoOova, и я все ранво незнаю вопроса на твой ответ
<dazzgt> блин
<dazzgt> кажется я переработал
<andrex> dazzgt: иди батарейки заряди
<SergeyIT> NoOova, там Update может
<scogra> Сегодня кто-то спрашивал, как посмотреть всех, кто подключен к шлюзу. нашел команду. ННННада?
<Letho> artus: ты войсы в качестве предупреждений раздаешь?
<artus> !v
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<artus> как то так )
<Letho> какое извращение над irc
<Letho> такого еще не видел )
<andrex> зато удобно
<andrex> самалётик разлетался
<scogra> !help test
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='help test'
<chapt> а гугл то не работает
<andrex> уверен?
<chapt> andrex в россии работает с большими перебоями
<andrex> незнаю, незнаю))
<chapt> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/google/135370/
<chapt> у меня тоже сервисы открываются через раз
<artus> россию забанили в гугле )
<andrex> а может только москву)
<chapt> andrex я не в москве, а проблемы есть
<andrex> да я про хабропост
<dmay> а чего так тихо?
<NoOova> а сразу варны и бананы раздают
<dmay> а, тоталитаризм так и не излечили?
<NoOova> ну как же. "демократия"
<artus> демократия то тут причем )
<dmay> надо было 24го устраивать отдельную секцию на митингах :3
<NoOova> ага. за права троллей
<dmay> с лозунгами типа "свободное ПО - свободное сообщество!"
<frozjke> привет всем
<dmay> frozjke: что сломал?
<frozjke> ничего)
<dmay> frozjke: поставь нормальный клиент, и дурацкие вопросы про приват отпадут :/
<frozjke> мирка есть
<dmay> а при чем тут мирка? >_>
<frozjke> нормальный клиент
<dmay> кхе-кхе. ась?
<dmay> а официальная аська - нормальный ИМ, ага
<andrex> мирка это вабще, чёто не внятное и кривое
<dmay> а ещё древнее, проприетарное и вантуз-онли
<frozjke> ась? донт андерстенд ё ленгвидж
<andrex> +
<frozjke> офф аська это что?)
<dmay> это та, которую на icq.com раздают. всегда ваш, К.О.
<andrex> frozjke: в гугл и рыть на вопрос ирц клиенты под linux и аська это тоже что мирк твой
<frozjke> ;D
<frozjke> а....
<frozjke> не, ребят, я с винды...
<dmay> а чего рыть то. kvirc для поцанов, quassel для домохозяек, weechat для Ъ
<artus> frozjke, а здесь что забыл ?
<dmay> квирк и квассель под оффтопик есть
<andrex> а ещё можеш xchat купить. хоть денег в спо прибудет))
<frozjke> artus: а почему просто тут нельзя посидеть?)
<andrex> а чего тут сидеть, не госдума ведь)
<frozjke> просто очень хочу поставить линух
<dmay> линух?
<dmay> я за бан.
<frozjke> -_-
<frozjke> linux
<frozjke> linux kubunto 11.10
<frozjke> kubuntu
<frozjke> *
<artus> !enter | frozjke
<ubuntuhelp> frozjke: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<dmay> frozjke: я спросил у Торвальдса, он не против, ставь.
<frozjke> dmay: спасиб
<frozjke> заинтересовался линуксом, зашел на канал посмотреть кто с какими проблемами сталкивается, как их решает...Ниче написать не успел, а тут уже умничают...
<dmay> поздравляю, ты уже столкнулся с главной проблемой XD
<artus> очередной приплод в стане лемингов )
<frozjke> ну прям абасака)
<dmay> frozjke: у тебя в итоге вопросы то есть? или будем переживать из-за пары подколов?
<frozjke> dmay: да нормально все, никто не переживает...тут как-то тихо, про проблемы никто не пишет. Просто интересно. Например, в винде я использую в основном MS Office, Steam(Игры), Skype, Delphi XE2...Что из этого будет работать на Kubuntu, что нет, и OpenOffice уступает ли по Ñ
<dmay> !255 | frozjke
<ubuntuhelp> frozjke: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<chapt> вы только что видели яркий пример "юзер френдли" комьюнити убунты ))
<dmay> chapt: какая система, такое и коммьюнити :3
<frozjke> пишет?
<artus> нет
<frozjke> О
<frozjke> ^^
<andrex> печатает
<chapt> frozjke:  полной совместимости с мс оффисом нет, про визио забудь (хотя либр оффис и анонсируют в феврале поддержку данного формата, но она явно будет неидеальной)
<frozjke> Так вот...В винде я использую в основном MS Office, Steam(Игры), Skype, Delphi XE2 ну и всякие читалки типа Acrobat Reader и Winjview...Что из этого пойдет, что нет, какие есть аналоги и OpenOffice уступает по функционалу?)
<frozjke> а
<frozjke> читали уже
<chapt> игры - игры только из под вайна, идут далеко не все и часто требуют усидчивости и бубна
<frozjke> ммм...ну например CoD MW3 пойдет? может пробовал кто?
<Letho> frozjke: не мучайся ты линуксом
<chapt> ридер и джвью - с этим траблов нет, все замечательно, скайп - поддерживается, работает, хотя у некоторых бывают траблы с камерами и звуком, но все заводится
<frozjke> letho: почему нет?
<chapt> frozjke насчет делфей ничего сказать не могу
<Evmorov> Согласен с Letho. frozjke у тебя такой набор программ, что тебе тяжеловато будет
<Letho> frozjke: ты уверен что оно тебе надо?
<Letho> это первое, что следует уяснить
<frozjke> Я знаю есть Lazarus-аналог Delphi под Linux
<Letho> а потом уже выяснять вопросы типа "будет ли работать скайп"
<frozjke> Но он мне не нравится....
<frozjke> letho: ммм...
<frozjke> letho: я не думаю, что Linux такой сложный, на нем сидят ТОЛЬКО сисадмины...ну или только по работе...Есть же обычные пользователи?
<Letho> frozjke: он не сложный
<Letho> дело в другом
<Letho> тебе он не подходит
<andrex> у каждого свой линукс)
<frozjke> по софту?
<Letho> ты ведь не будешь забивать вилкой гвоздь?
<Letho> только потому что она красивая и это подарок
<frozjke> понял о чем ты)
<Letho> если у тебя есть задача работы с офисными документами — то тебе нужен мс офис
<Letho> либре и рядом не стоит
<Letho> стим — аналогично
<Letho> игры на движке source будут работать хорошо
<Letho> но медленнее, чем могли бы
<Letho> с остальными дело хуже
<artus> !enter Letho
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='enter Letho'
<artus> !enter | Letho
<ubuntuhelp> Letho: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<Letho> artus: у тебя модерилка чешется? Взрослые люди, мог бы и просто сказать.
<artus> Letho, а соображалка сработать не может? или пофлудить хочется?
<Letho> artus: в большинстве случаев принцип 1 фраза — 1 сообщение нареканий не вызывает
<Letho> artus: я не знал, что здесь иначе. И это не флуд.
<chapt> ну думаю пощупать, потрогать, что же такое линукс всегда стоит, если есть свободное время, а так это напоминает "пастернака не читал, но не одобряю"
<frozjke> ^^
<frozjke> хех
<Letho> пощупать и потрогать обязательно нужно. Система хороша
<chapt> плюс знаю много контор, серьезных контор, где опноффис используетсяд ля документооборота
<Letho> у нас, например. Это не отменяет его убожества :)
<chapt> к тому же на фоне интерфейса последних мс оффис и урезания некоторых старых возможностей, я сейчас не вижу особой разницы межу ОО и МС оффисом
<artus> все зависит от запросов , может ему просто тексты писать\читать без сложных формул и тд
<andrex> ну если вы все функции мс офис пользуете то я вас поздравляю)
<Letho> разница есть и она велика. Но не всем это важно.
<frozjke> Так а для каких целей вы используете Linux?
<chapt> а насчет формул, как раз ОО лучше подходит
<Letho> на самом деле у МС офиса богатый функционал. Однако, он тоже убог. По-своему :)
<artus> linux всего лиш инструмент, и пользоватся им стоит именно как инструментом а не пытатся им родить ежика )
<Letho> для формул подходит латех, запомните вы уже
<chapt> frozjke для работы, для чего же еще, работают инженером
<chapt> Letho если для тебя все убого, может это не софт виноват?
<Letho> frozjke: мне, например, совершенно непринципиальна ОС. Они все с минусами
<frozjke> прям все инженеры?(
<Letho> chapt: я разве сказал "всё" ?
<Letho> ну, тут надо понимать, что я НЕ работаю с офисными документами. Но когда встаёт подобная задача, мне становится страшно :)
<chapt> ну тут прозвучало 3 вида оффисов, ты их все обозва "убогими"
<Letho> третий не припомню
<chapt> либр, опен, мс
<Letho> либр и опен это одно и то же по сути
<chapt> думаю разработчики с тобой не согласятся
<Letho> на данный момент — согласятся
<Letho> chapt: тебя смущает то, что инструменты имеют минусы?
<chapt> Letho  а чего смущаться? любой инструмент их имеет, вопрос в том насколько эти минусы мешают тебе и можно ли их обойти
<chapt> насчет различия оффисов не буду спорить
<Letho> chapt: согласен. Но, как я уже говорил, в вопросах офисных пакетов я мало чего могу сказать, не являюсь ЦА
<baronos> !holywar
<ubuntuhelp> Все свободные проекты равны! Холивары на канале разрешены только между свободным и несвободным ПО, причём должны обязательно заканчиваться победой свободного ПО.
<ubuntuhelp> Все остальные холивары на канале запрещены и будут жестоко караться.
<Letho> надеюсь, это шутка.
<frozjke> ;D
<artus> очередной борец непонятно чего с чем
<SergeyIT> baronos, новое ядро приехало
<baronos> SergeyIT: ща обновимся))
<artus> а у меня только блендер да вичат новыми приезжают )
<baronos> artus: вичат с ппа у тебя?
<SergeyIT> baronos, про 64 бита я не в курсе (
<artus> дев
<SergeyIT> так и у нас дев )
<artus> baronos, слушай, а в гноме окошки ресайзятся при зажатом альте в произвольном месте ) ато привык таки
<artus> SergeyIT, ща гляну
<baronos> всмысле перетаскивание?
<artus> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/nesthib-weechat-natty.list:deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nesthib/weechat/ubuntu natty main
<artus> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/nesthib-weechat-natty.list:deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/nesthib/weechat/ubuntu natty main
<baronos> ресайз это вроде как изменение размера, или я ошибся?
<artus> baronos, в смысле размер
<SergeyIT> в гноме и юнити по альту двигают окна
<baronos> при альт зажатом перетаскивать так же как и встарых версиях можно
<artus> а если колесико зажать? )))
<baronos> угу
<artus> гуд если работает
<baronos> и с альт и без альта колесико зажатое ресайз делает
<artus> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/nesthib-weechat-natty.list:deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nesthib/weechat/ubuntu natty main
<artus> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/nesthib-weechat-natty.list:deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/nesthib/weechat/ubuntu natty main
<artus> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/nesthib-weechat-natty.list:deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nesthib/weechat/ubuntu natty main
<artus> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/nesthib-weechat-natty.list:deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/nesthib/weechat/ubuntu natty main
<artus> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/nesthib-weechat-natty.list:deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nesthib/weechat/ubuntu natty main
<artus> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/nesthib-weechat-natty.list:deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/nesthib/weechat/ubuntu natty main
<artus> ойййй
<baronos> ыыы
<artus> сори ))) не на том окне пробовал)
<SergeyIT> artus, не знал про колесико ))
<artus> как оно может без зажатого альта ресайзить если буфер в нем )
<artus> SergeyIT, да я сам как то открыл для себя, и сразу же привык )
<baronos> странно, только что терминал тупо колесиком ресайзил О_о
<baronos> может альт заело))))
<artus> скорее всего )
<simmi> когда речь идет об "офисах" то для набора текста хватит и nano. а где параметры отображения вставлять особого значения не имеет. html или abiword и ничего лишнего...
<dmay> artus: а почему artus'а не забанили за флуд? хотя бы на 10 минут, для профилактики :3
<artus> dmay, я себе мебельным степлером в палец в качестве наказания выстрелил)
<artus> @voice artus
<chapt> artus: строительным надо была, в ухо ))
<artus> dmay, полегчало? )
<artus> chapt, ну это он и есть )
<dmay> artus: вот, это уже по справедливому, сразу видно, что тоталитаризм отступает )
<chapt> dmay: предложи еще на болотную сходить ))
<dmay> chapt: данунафиг, в такую то погоду
<NoOova> artus: варн самому себе
<NoOova> что за исключения
<NoOova> а во
<artus> NoOova, да я как то самокритичен и не гнушаюсь се медальку выдать )
<artus> вобщем не исключения это   )
<Ilshat> какой мастер для загрузок есть в убунту , хороший?
<artus> aria2c
<artus> и торенты и качалка, на все руки мастер
<artus> [/data/iso/arch]% cat ~/.zshrc G aria
<artus> alias aria='aria2c --split=30 --min-split-size=1M --max-connection-per-server=5'
<artus> alias alist='aria2c --split=30 --min-split-size=1M --max-connection-per-server=5 -i $1'
<Ilshat> блин. нет гуи
<artus> да он там и не нужен то , с гуями долго и неудобно )
<Ilshat> как хоть http быстро скачать
<artus> повесь себе тильду на хоткей, и когда надо она будет тебе быстро являть терминал)
<Ilshat> просто aria2c url &
<Ilshat> ?
<artus> а тебе что надо то ? сайтик стянуть?
<Ilshat> файл
<Ilshat> по http
<artus> ну да, просто aria2c url
<Ilshat> спасибо
<Ilshat> ша тестируем с другом. один и тот же пров. у него файл качается в 2 раза быстрее. попробую с качалки
<artus> aria2c --split=30 --min-split-size=1M --max-connection-per-server=5 url
<artus> на всю сотку у меня выгребает )
<Ilshat> эх. ошибку выдал. лан. скачаю пока с гуишником че нибудь. с ним потом разберусь
<baronos> artus: да ссылку на сайт на котором ты смотришь кино) на моих я уже всё пересмотрел))
<artus> fs.ua
<baronos> спс
<Ilshat> artus: качает по 1мб/с ) а вгет ели тянет по 200к )
<Ilshat> я уж начал грешить на прова
<artus> ))
<Ilshat> artus: только вот как делать паузу/стоп/возобн?
<artus> прерываеш, потом возобновляеш
<simmi> вопрос был про gwget?
<Ilshat> artus: ctrl+c?
<artus> угу
<artus> Ilshat, только зачем? )
<Ilshat> artus: вгет уже почти докачал
<artus> Ilshat, http://paste.ubuntu.com/784596/ для вгета сделай
<Ilshat> ok
<Gumel[web]> привет всем
<Gumel[web]> меня видно???
<simmi> ок.
<Gumel[web]> hi all?
<Gumel[web]> i need help
<artus> Gumel[web], Ubuntu Russian  ни о чем не говорит?
<artus> !ask | Gumel[web]
<ubuntuhelp> Gumel[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Gumel[web]> слушайте, привет кстати всем, проблема такая нехорошая есть
<Gumel[web]> не могу разобраться со звуком в убунту
<Gumel[web]> кто подскажет куда копать
<Gumel[web]> сам я нуб в линуксах
<artus> Gumel[web], http://forum.ubuntu.ru/ изучать
<Ilshat> MiB это же тот же MB. только высчитанный по 1024, ане 1000 как mb?
<baronos> artus: шерлок хоть и камрип но смотреть можно))
<artus> baronos, да вот я думал посмотреть,ю но он тааакой камрип, что нафиг его )
<baronos> artus: я ощущаю себя дураком, я не смог найти как начать просмотр на твоем сайте О_о :D
<Ilshat> tar.bz2 одной командой не распаковывается?
<artus> baronos, если смотреть не открывается то жамкаеш на папку, в ней выбираеш озвучку и тд и там смотреть
<artus> Ilshat, распаковывается))) у меня все архивы распаковываютцо по ex архив )
<Ilshat> хЕХ
<artus> Ilshat, http://paste.ubuntu.com/784611/
<Ilshat> благодарю
<simmi> а tar можно заставить использовать lbzip2 -n %cpu cores% вместо обычного? (с ключом "z")
<artus> simmi, http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/134747/
<simmi> спасибо...
<sharikoff> блин.. потряхивает
<sharikoff> балла 3
<sharikoff> страшненько...
<artus> ))
 * sharikoff одел штанишки и засунул паспорт в карман
<sharikoff> и телефон..
<openvoid> in case of fire exit the building BEFORE tweeting about it :)
<baronos> тыва 5 баллов трясёт
<baronos> брат в ужасе звонит, эт че с сибирью то?
<sharikoff> 5 баллов это круто
<sharikoff> я помню 6 мне на всю жизнь хватило
<sharikoff> хорошо был на байкале а там рушиться нечему
<sharikoff> одни сопки
<mva> sharikoff: новосб штоле?
<sharikoff> иркутск
<mva> что-та эта...
<mva> из новосиба рапортуют
<mva> а я в томске
<mva> полёт нормальный, не трясёт
<sharikoff> шо та как то глобально чесно говоря
<NoOova> ядерные подземные испытания
<sharikoff> обычно байкал трясет как бы норма
<sharikoff> а тут аж новосиб и тыва
<mva> может у вас на юге ядерную бомбу сбросили? :)
<mva> а до томска не добралась
<mva> :)
<baronos> гыы близок 2012))
<artus> http://2012god.ru/seismic_monitor/ :)
<artus> хотя http://www.iris.edu/seismon/bigmap/index.phtml вот откуда они грабят , постоянно кого то трясет )
<NoOova> ща короче отпадает поочереди вся россия
 * NoOova has quit (Ping timeout: 252 │ MILLIONER
<sharikoff> http://www.irk.ru/news/20111228/earthquake/?comments=1
<baronos> забавно новости читать из будущего) из 28 декабря)
<artus> ))
<sharikoff> у нас уже как 46 минут 28 декабря
<artus> sharikoff, и как там, в будущем то ? )))
<sharikoff> да чет не очень
<mva> рапортуют 5 баллов в новокузнецке
<mva> так же рапортуют о эпицентре около кызыла
 * baronos нарезал болванку с убунту, чтоб единственная выжевшая ОС была :D
<sharikoff> заснапшотиться надо
<baronos> краснояскую гэс прорвало?
<User130[web]> hello
<User130[web]> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<User130[web]> ![ls/mc/man/fdisk]
<User130[web]> !search [ATI/nVidia/etc]
<ubuntuhelp> Found: bot, ubotu, help
<User130[web]> bot
<artus> User130[web], ты бота подергать зашол ?
<artus> @devoice artus
<mintscum> ребята, а кто-то на федоре сидел? как вообще дистрибутив? если я чайник среднего уровня, смогу ли я её освоить?
<artus> mintscum, а в гугле спросить не ?
<mintscum> artus не
<andrex> а на канале фидоры
<artus> mintscum, а в очередной раз правила перечитать?  дабы освежить так сказать )
<mintscum> andrex, а есть русскоязычный канал?
<andrex> да
<mintscum> artus они не мне не особо нравятся. сюжетная линия довольно-таки слабовата. да и в адекватности авторов я очень часто сомневаюсь.
<andrex> тока там 2 человека и ещё есть русский сайт
<artus> mintscum, ну тогда если что не обижайся)
<baronos> mintscum: федору только русремикс ставь
 * baronos убежал дальше смотреть
 * andrex похоронил винчестер с виий
<markmx> приветствую товарисчи :)
<markmx> подскажите, как бы мне в консоле из папочки выбрать 5 рандомных файлов и что нить с ними сделать?
<markmx> ну или не пять рандомно, а просто пять
<korvin> кто-нить gmplayer юзает? как в нем сделать, чтоб панель внизу при полноэкранном режиме выводилась поверх изображения, а не "сдавливала" его?
<dmay> markmx: find | xargs
<dmay> а ещё у файнда отдельный параметр под это был емнип
<markmx> ну файндом то я уже
<markmx> мне надо чтобы файнд сработал например тока пять раз как сделать?
<dmay> find | lc | xargs
<dmay> хотя и не lc мб
<markmx> вот нифига яснее не стало :)
<dmay> lc это line count, должна уметь выбирать первые Н строк из полученных данных
<dmay> хотя я не помню точно уже...
<markmx> как в консоли то цыкл прописать?
<dmay> алсо, если ты до сих пор не прочитал man lc, то тебе линукс не нужен :3
<markmx> for fname in . do echo $fname done
<dmay> markmx: цыган на цыпочках цыпленку цыкнул цыц
<markmx> The program 'lc' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: процыкал он в ответ
<dmay> где здесь слово "цыкл"? :3
<dmay> )
<dmay> ну мб не lc, я точно название не помню
<dmay> artus: давай ты вспомниай
<markmx> :) таки как циклить в консльке?
<dmay> source | xargs
<dmay> for нужен только для скриптов в файликах. и то не нужен :/
<markmx> текс... н7у так как? я не догоняю вообще
<markmx> есть директория в ней есть файлы, надо взять пять из них и сдлать сними что нить
<markmx> :)
<dmay> про пайпы вообще в курсе?
<markmx> да
<markmx> хотя не, лучше скажу что нет :) может что дельное подскажете
<dmay> ну вот. берешь файнд, пайпишь его в line count(хз как оно нынче называется), результат пайпишь в xargs
<dmay> честность - лучшее качество, да )
<dmay> !bash
<ubuntuhelp> Командная строка является очень мощным инструментом. Гид: http://goo.gl/ofkLB а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dmay> не
<dmay> markmx: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<sig_wall> dmay: в убунте есть командная строка?
<dmay> sig_wall: вот та нижняя полоска символов в терминале, в которой ещё кусрорчик мигает ;)
<artus> dmay, он сейчас опять к формулировке прицепится)
<sig_wall> dmay: оно есть в убунте?
<sig_wall> ;)
<dmay> artus: ну а ты нас обоих зобанишь, как обычно. чего переживать то? XD
<sig_wall> меня последний раз банили тут 2.5 года назад :3
<dmay> sig_wall: тебе скриншот нагуглить? мне лень, если честно
<sig_wall> dmay: неверю... значит слухи про то, что убунта - юзер-френдли, таки только слухи :)
<sig_wall> вон в мандриве нету gcc в стандартной установке, а в бубунте dkms с хидерами ядра суют ;)
<dmay> sig_wall: в маках оно тоже есть, но если ты скажешь что оно не узер-френдли, то тебя тут же толпы хомячков грушами закидают )
<dmay> фигня гцц... вот если-б там пакетного менеджера не было при этом... :3
<sig_wall> dmay: там из неё все равно ничего толкового не сделаешь :)
<dmay> да ладно. бздя же б-м полноценная говорят.
<dmay> хотя они и не такое говорят, да...
<Sergey_IT> baronos: ну как новое ядро - ничего не упало?
<baronos> Sergey_IT: эмм, я даже и забыл про него, фильмы засмотрелся)
<Sergey_IT> baronos: брось наркотик )
<Sergey_IT> опиум для народа
<baronos> ))
<shenmue> тока скажи куда бросил
<dmay> http://imgur.com/gallery/K8jFf
<Nor8>   Микрософт одобряет )))
<Sergey_IT> у МС с политика заманивания все нормально
<Sergey_IT> *кой
<Nor8> Угу, почти даром отдает и распространителям приплачивает. Вот и вся политика.
<Sergey_IT> Nor8, не скажи...
<baronos> http://i.minus.com/iD6BQHDILaIzC.png получилось, работает, ураааа)
<Sergey_IT> baronos, позор, настоящий линуксоид русский язык не использует )
<baronos> Sergey_IT: я не настоящий((
<The_BROS> помогите крокозябры победить в архивах zip. ничего не помогает
<Sergey_IT> The_BROS, на форуме глянь
<baronos> установи виртуалку с виндой отковырь там поменяй кодировку
<dmay> baronos: глобально, надёжно >_>
<The_BROS> <baronos> это не одноразовый архив. Меня интересует, чтобы работало постоянно без проблем
<The_BROS> <Sergey_IT> перевылазил все. многое пробовал. воз и ныне там
<Sergey_IT> The_BROS, не используй русский в зипах
<baronos> Sergey_IT: хехе, я же говорил я не настоящий, у меня архивы не распаковывает в наутилусе))
<The_BROS> <Sergey_IT> я то - нет. А вот кто архивирует - бывает да
<Sergey_IT> baronos, а я наутилусом не пользуюсь (
<The_BROS> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17597979/1.ZIP - вот пример
<Sergey_IT> MILLIONER, кончай скакать
<MILLIONER> не могу настроит клиент :( может кто поможет?
<Sergey_IT> какой?
<MILLIONER> Xchat сделать там чтобы автоматически логинится под паролдем
<dmay> элементарно!
<MILLIONER> тойсь чтобы пароль автоматически
<dmay> сносиш хчат, ставишь нормальный клиент
<dmay> *сносишь
<MILLIONER> как сделать? у меня не получается
<Sergey_IT> MILLIONER, поставь pidgin
<MILLIONER> а какой нормальний?
<MILLIONER> у меня есть но он тоже не пускает пароли
<baronos> вичат поставь
<Sergey_IT> MILLIONER, тогда учи матчасть
<MILLIONER> в чат?
<MILLIONER> ето кака я прога?
<dmay> MILLIONER: kvirc
<dmay> уж его то он осилит... :/
<MILLIONER> в репозитории есть она?
<dmay> а посмотреть?
<MILLIONER> ну хорошо:)
<MILLIONER> посотрю
<MILLIONER> главное чтобы она была норм
<dmay> самое то для чотких поцанов
<MILLIONER> ага:)) главное чтобы мароли мои брала
<MILLIONER> *пароли
<MILLIONER> так она красивая
<MILLIONER> хм.. а как же ее настроит.. вот установить.. потом Kvirc - новое подключение.. дальше создаю сервер убунту , но куда увести строчку irc.ubuntu.com/8001 ?
<Sergey_IT> имя сервера
<baronos> MILLIONER: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPaaZzo6kiM , как созреешь подрубишь weechat
<MILLIONER> :(
<MILLIONER> пробовал по видео
<MILLIONER> все равно не пускает пишет :Invalid password for MILLIONER.
<MILLIONER> единвеная надежда это Квирч
<Sergey_IT> MILLIONER, http://ubuntu.ru/irc/pidgin
<MILLIONER> только примочек много там .. нужно разобраться
<MILLIONER> та даже о пароле нечиго неинаписано
<MILLIONER> кстати может кто залезет в мой ПК?
<MILLIONER> через теам виер
<MILLIONER> я отрыю доступ
<MILLIONER> поможете мне настроить
<Nor8> ))) Смешной какой
<Sergey_IT> MILLIONER, а сейчас с чего сидишь?
<MILLIONER> смисле смешно.. я серйезний очень:))
<MILLIONER> x chat
<MILLIONER> пока на нем
<MILLIONER> но єто только пока
<MILLIONER> так кто мне поможет?
<MILLIONER> ві же все убунту как стих должни знать:)
<MILLIONER> на память весь код:)
<Sergey_IT> зачем?
<MILLIONER> чотбы хорошо понимать как работает убунта
<Nor8> Sergey_IT Тссс.... не говори ничего )))
<MILLIONER> ну конечно:) это такая штука..
<shenmue> MILLIONER дай бабла
<shenmue> baronos, глянь фильм Супер 8
<MILLIONER> сколько, мешок или 2?
<shenmue> MILLIONER мне 27р на сигареты
<Nor8> ахахаха, Балаганов, вы со своими запросами )))))
<Nor8>  Мильён проси )))
<MILLIONER> нет.. я допущу такого.. на сегареты.. а почему бы не всти  ЗОБ?
<MILLIONER> *ЗОЖ
<MILLIONER> может я дам тебе деньги на гентельки?
<MILLIONER> будешь качаться:))
<MILLIONER> ну кто посмотрит?
<MILLIONER> дам...
<MILLIONER> придется на анг чатах просить:((
<Nor8> Дай ему сразу две гири, пусть пилит )))))
<Nor8>  MILLIONER Что ты там настроить то не можешь? )))
<MILLIONER> чат и наутилюс
<Nor8> baronos: Что там на фильмофронте нового, есть что-нибудь интересное?
<Nor8>  MILLIONER И что там не настроить?
<MILLIONER> ну и еще придумаем чтото.. у меня много мелкостей которые хотел бы исправить.. а то так достало ппц:((
<MILLIONER> зайдите
<MILLIONER> думаю на глаза посмотрет будет проще
<Nor8>  Нет, думаю, что написать все же проще
<MILLIONER> я уже не знаю как обяснять.:(( уже месяц решаю и ни как..
<MILLIONER> ну хорошо, начнем наутилюса
<Sergey_IT> ставь винду
<MILLIONER> не работает наутилюс через Перехеод
<MILLIONER> уже не смогу перейти на винду .. очень трудно
<Sergey_IT> лехко ))
<MILLIONER> трудно.. я уже пол года или больше з убунтой
<Sergey_IT> не похоже, судя по вопросам
<baronos> Nor8: с кино нынче глухо, а то что интересное пока в каприпе или тс((
 * baronos ушел смотреть супер 8
<MILLIONER> ну это так кажется.. многое еще не порпобовал
<Nor8> MILLIONER: За пол года с помощью гугля разберется даже дитя.
<MILLIONER> та не нашел в гугле
<MILLIONER> искал.. не нашел
<MILLIONER> писал на форумах .. везде
<baronos> MILLIONER: http://paste.ubuntu.com/785015/
<baronos> только там не создать в терминале а выполнить
<baronos> настрой цвета в терминале как тебе надо и всё
<baronos> MILLIONER: вот такой у меня вичат http://i.minus.com/i2ygOMU5dOF7S.png
<MILLIONER> прикольно.. мне даже консольный больше понравился.. а то все окошка.. окошка..
<MILLIONER> baronos, так у тебя нету графической среды?
<baronos> MILLIONER: у меня gnome 3
<MILLIONER> а нет.. есть вижу
<MILLIONER> ну хорошо, спасибо.. готовтесь на завтра.. завтра знов начну вас доставать:)))
<shenmue> baronos фиговый у тебя вичат :p
<baronos> shenmue: ну за то запускается на кнопку)
<shenmue> а у меня силой мысли
<baronos> ыы)
<baronos> shenmue: а что можно еще запихать в него?)
<shenmue> в вичат?
<baronos> угу
<shenmue> а запускаторы прог у нас в /bin же храняца?
<shenmue> baronos не знаю. у меня гаджим уже года два
<baronos> shenmue: в лоб поезда врезаться, и голова целая с пол машиной))
<shenmue> угу. обычная легковушка поезд не снесет. если тока в бок с размаху что бы с релсь сошел
<Nor8> baronos: Ты какой то скептик, Голливуд врать не может :-D
<shenmue> видать все таки кто то про лом прочитал
<dmay> о, канал таки ночной! :3
<shenmue> о! dmay еще живой
<baronos> Nor8: ня верю конечно спилбергу, но не до такой степени))
<dmay> shenmue: а то 8]
<Nor8> baronos: Ты нам тут еще расскажи, что трехметровых синих людей с хвостами не существует, фантазер :-D
<shenmue> баронос слабую берет =)
<baronos> Nor8: эт мои лучшие друзья, эйва моя крестная мать)
<shenmue> не груженный 1 вагон весит в среднем 50 тонн
<shenmue> берем состав 20 вагон груженных по 100 тонн каждый и скорость по фильму минимум 60 км в час
<shenmue> как вот легковая машина могла лоб в лоб остановить это?
<shenmue> негры сколько весят?
<Nor8> Там поезд пер под сотню и пикап тот доджен был в труху разбить, но тогда бы кина не было бы )))
<andrex> да просто машина из солнечного метеорита была
<Nor8>  Точно из солнечного? ))))
<andrex> ))
<Nor8> Собственно, секрет изготовления машины был раскрыт )))    http://ljfun.livejournal.com/256214.html     Подобный метод был использован.
<baronos> гыы мой первый 10,10 http://www.easyfoto.ru/20110519130415219.png
<baronos> этот супер 8, чем то напоминает Монстро.
<Nor8> Да не, совершенно другой фильм )))))
<baronos> Nor8: да, такая же фигня не понятная какая то убивает, только маштаб меньше))
<Nor8> Её в конце покажут, раскрою интригу )))
 * baronos чувствует приближение войса
<shenmue> http://www.asfera.info/news/one-58323.html мда
<baronos> жесть
<baronos> shenmue: русские украли микроволновки со склада) я чуть со стула не упал))
<shenmue> это где?
<Nor8> shenmue:  Мда...
<baronos> shenmue: в супер 7
<baronos> 8*
<Nor8> shenmue: Это же как нужно было быть родителям дитя запугать, чтобы из-за мелочи повеситься.
<Nor8> Аж ошибся от возмущения.
<shenmue> это все оффтопик
<shenmue> baronos мана по созданию тем на гтк3 не находил?
<baronos> shenmue: на gnome.org есть немного, и где то видет переведенную немного.
<baronos> shenmue: http://gnome.org.ru/wiki/doku.php
<markmx> так
<markmx> в общем я так и не разобрался
<markmx> find . -name "*left_trio*" - есть ткая колнструкция, как бы мне найденные файлы переименовать например в left_trio_N.jpg
<markmx> чтобы как бы вместо N было число порядковое?
#ubuntu-ru 2011-12-28
<baronos> гыы а пиджин в винде в полне вменяемый))
<scogra> Утра всем доброго!
<sharikoff> бууухгалтер милый мой бухгалтер
<sharikoff> вот он какой такой тупой
<sharikoff> бууухгалтер милый мой бухгалтер
<sharikoff> а щасте будет если есть в душе покооой
<User143[web]> люди добрые подскажиете дураку. установил убунту, обновился, в центре приложений убунту нет программ, при проверке обновлений через менеджер обновлений выдает: Ошибка при загрузке информации об источниках приложений.
<scogra> в убунте есть ли какой-либо аналог форточной программе ShadowUser?
<ekzotech> привет!
<ekzotech> есть кто неспящий? :)
<Ilshat> !ask | ekzotech
<ubuntuhelp> ekzotech: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<ekzotech> есть аналог кдешного kcm_touchpad под ubuntu с unity ?
<ekzotech> мне нужно переназначить таппинг по тачпаду, а то он неправильный :(
<Ilshat> ekzotech: был какой-то тачпад. не знаю, что он может. поищи в пакетах
<ekzotech> gsynaptics сейчас поставил, но чото его не видно ни в списке приложений, ни в консоли ненаходит. sudo apt-get install gsynaptics говорит, что установлена самая свежая версия
<Ilshat> ekzotech: http://gsynaptics.sourceforge.jp/
<ekzotech> Ilshat: спасибо
<Ilshat> хех. яндекс привёл мне пример поиска: пирог сидел на елке, на елке, на иголке
<ekzotech> э, а xorg.conf с открытым драйвером ati как-то сгенерировать можно? или только с нуля писать?
<Ilshat> ekzotech: разве что через установленный драйвер (а точнее вспомогательное по)
<Ilshat> ekzotech: может это поможет http://askubuntu.com/questions/7430/how-to-generate-xorg-conf-x-configure-segfaults
<ekzotech> блин, всего-то поменять местами действие на тап двумя пальцами и тремя
<Ilshat> ekzotech: aticonfig --initial должен генерировать xorg
<ekzotech> это для закрытого драйвера (fglrx), а у меня сейчас стоит открытый. хотя можно и закрытый попробовать, как поведёт себя с unity.
<sharikoff> artus: пинг
<Ilshat> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Ilshat, Понг понг понг...
<Ilshat> artus держит #anroid-ru ?! )
<SAPetrovich> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Есть контакт.
<sharikoff> трям
<User328[web]> Нужно ввести комб в убунту в домен виндовс, поставил пакеты Kerberos, Samba и Winbind. Поменял настройки по руководству справки, и что-то видимо не так, потому что неподключается. Настройки меня в файлах krb5 samba.conf и еще парочку
<User328[web]> Как вернуть даные файлы в исходное положение
<User328[web]> как они были до того пока я туда свои руки не запхал
<User328[web]> пробовал пекеты удалять полностью с файлами настроек (apritude purge...) не помогло
<User328[web]> боги убунты отзовитесь)
<sharikoff> надо делать cp config config.dist
<sharikoff> всегда
<User328[web]> ну я в етом деле человек не то что новый но и непобоюсь ловольно глупый
<User328[web]> что за команда
<User328[web]> и что делает
<SAPetrovich> sharikoff,трям
<sharikoff> копирует
<sharikoff> бекапит родной конфиг
<sharikoff> SAPetrovich: q
<User328[web]> ето так нужно прописывать на каждый конфиг который я меняю или она сама бекапит все
<sharikoff> yf rf;lsq
<sharikoff> на каждый
<sharikoff> чтоб смог если чо откатиться
<User328[web]> а как откатиться
<sharikoff> а щас уже проблематично
<sharikoff> purge говорят помогает
<User328[web]> пробовал пекеты удалять полностью с файлами настроек (apritude purge...) не помогло
<User328[web]> или как то не так я применял purge
<User328[web]> и допустим я сделал бекап cp config samba.conf
<sharikoff> Удаление проги вместе с конфигами: sudo apt-get purge имя
<User328[web]> как откатить
<sharikoff> User328[web]: сp samba.conf samba.conf.dist
<sharikoff> делаешь тупо копию конфига под другим именем
<sharikoff> если че то не срослось
<sharikoff> rm samba.conf
<User328[web]> а куда оно его сохранит, и какой командой возобновиться с бекапа
<sharikoff> mv samba.conf.dist samba.conf
<User328[web]> понял
<sharikoff> точнее не mv
<sharikoff> а cp
<Ilshat> sharikoff: лучше cp samba.conf.dist samba.conf )
<Ilshat> не успел
<sharikoff> Ilshat: =)
<User328[web]> а куда оно физически сохранит бекап в каку папку
<Ilshat> каку папка )
<User328[web]> гг
<User328[web]> какую
<Ilshat> в ту же
<Ilshat> директорию
<Ilshat> рядошком )
<User328[web]> понятно ша испытаю)
<Ilshat> чувствуешь себя, как будто супер пупер команду дал
<Ilshat> себя так*
<User328[web]> ну для мня оно так и есть
<User328[web]> ну а если вернуться к предыдущему вопросу
<User328[web]> если нет бекапа както можно вернуть файл конфы в исходный код
<Ilshat> sharikoff: у тебя подражатель появился? )
<sharikoff> User328[web]: а вот с этого момента существуют люди
<sharikoff> которые не бекапятся
<sharikoff> и которые уже бекапятсяч
<sharikoff> =)
<User328[web]> я уже, но был еще нет!
<sharikoff> Ilshat: гиде?
<Ilshat> sharikoff: рядышком. sharikof_
<sharikoff> это я
<sharikoff> тока из дома
<sharikoff> =)
<Ilshat> да ты супермен
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> я такой
<Ilshat> в /tmp есть автоочистка? пропадают оттуда файлы
<Ilshat> или завелся домовой
<Letho> есть
<Letho> название каталога не смущает?
<Letho> :))
<Ilshat> Letho: ну поэтому и спрашиваю. иначе бы паниковал )
<sharikoff> у меня без спросу не чистит
<Ilshat> а как его научить правильно это делать?
<Ilshat> в нужное время к примеру
<Ilshat> о, нашел бут клин
<User328[web]> РАБОТАЕТ!!!
<sharikoff> ну и славно
<chapt> глупый вопрос, но всеже, а зачем убунту в домен пихать?
<sharikoff> а чтоп веселее было
<Ilshat> какой еще домен
<sharikoff> виндовый
<Ilshat> виндовый домен = днс имя?
<sharikoff> chapt: возможно ntlm авторизация на проксе
<Ilshat> или это группа виндовая
<sharikoff> Ilshat: эктив директори
<sharikoff> лдап виндовый
<Ilshat> ясн
<Ilshat> кстати, я все таки отказался от покупки нового роутера
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> А МЫ ВСЕ ТАК БОЛЕЛИ ЗА ТЕБЯ
<sharikoff> ОЙ
<sharikoff> сорри за капс
<Ilshat> решил , что лучше самому все пересобрать и по своему сделать. +10 к опыту. -5 к нервам
<sharikoff> кстати лдап офигительная штука
<Ilshat> имел дело немного поработать. так то не особо радует )
<sharikoff> ну..
<Ilshat> видимо просто надо быть на ТЫ. чтобы понравилось. раньше я убунту не любил, также...
<sharikoff> я иво к радиусу прикрутил
<sharikoff> и сделал впнку на циске
<sharikoff> с авторизацией в радиусе
<Ilshat> значть бы что за радиус )
<Ilshat> знать
<sharikoff> и щас как бы одна база юзеров (учеток ) на все
<Ilshat> одна учетка для всех у прова?
<sharikoff> можно прикрутить к апачу и закрыть доменными учетками по уровням
<sharikoff> например директор может посмотреть а уборщица нет
<Ilshat> уборщица всегда посмотреть
<sharikoff> Ilshat: в конторе
<Ilshat> всегда может*
<Ilshat> ее ниче не берет
<sharikoff> к сквиду если прикрутить то типа бухи тока на буховские сайт могут
<sharikoff> кадровики на всякие работы ру
<sharikoff> и тд
<sharikoff> есть правда косяк
<sharikoff> если нтлм авторизация один раз при включении и все
<sharikoff> то лдап авторизация -раз в сессию
<sharikoff> открыл браузер -вываливает окошко типа введи учетку
<Ilshat> ну надо чем то жертвовать. либо делать сервис посредник
<Ilang> q
<sharikoff> да нормально
<sharikoff> галку ставишь сохранить пароль и все гут
<Ilang> подскажите знающие люди, в каком файле на убунте прописанно перенаправление звука с alsa на pulseaudio? в других дистрибутивах это файл /etc/asound.conf
<Ilshat> имхо alsa и pulse предназначены для одной и той же цели. зачем их вместе ставить
<Ilang> это вопрос другой.
<Ilang> их ставить не нужно, они устанавливаются по дефолту
<Ilshat> ясн
<Ilang> хм, знающие люди либо спят, либо их тут не осталось ( блин с таким вопросом к гентушникам не пойдешь...
<nicloay> помоему алса и пульс это разные уровни одного и тогоже.. в LF была статья на эту тему - гдето года 2 назад.
<Ilshat> Ilang: http://defectivecompass.wordpress.com/2007/12/16/pulseaudio-alsa-configuration/
<Ilshat> может оно
<Ilshat> ls ~/\.*
<Ilshat> ой
<Ilang> Ilshat: хочу убрать перенаправление звука в пульс, непойму в каком , не пойму в каком конфиге
<Ilshat> Ilang: в статье же встречаются слова про форвардинг. про файл ~/.asoundrc
<Ilang> да, но такого файла в системе нет... че звук преться в пульс тогда? это ведь гдето прописанно значит
<Ilshat> Ilang: у тебя несколько звук. карт?
<Ilang> нет, одна, на ноуте
<Ilshat> хм. ну я с таким не сталкивался. на звук особого внимания не обращаю. лишь бы работала
<Ilang> хочешь сказать у тебя есть ~/.asoundrc?
<Ilshat> Ilang: нету. файлы RC обычно пользователь сам создает , либо приложение при первом запуске. я просто предположил, что в этом файле можно ОТКЛЮЧИТЬ, эту привязку
<sharikoff> в файлах rc обычно хранятся настройки для конкретного юзера
<Ilang> да это понятно
<sharikoff> и они обычно перебивают общие настройки
<ekzotech> Ilang: а по статье про "удаление pulseaudio в ubuntu" не пробовал?
<Ilang> пробывал и не раз
<ekzotech> ну так оно удаляет pulseaudio
<ekzotech> а что нужно то?
<Ilang> но на ubuntu11.10 номер не прошел
<ekzotech> а, в 11.10 не пробовал, я фикс нашёл для своей проблемы :)
<ekzotech> теперь мне не нужно удалять pulseaudio
<Ilang> хочу отключить перенаправление звука в пульс , а звук с пульса перенаправить в dmix
<Ilshat> echo $ALSA_PCM_NAME
<ekzotech> а у тебя какая проблема с самим pulseaudio?
<Ilang> задержки сильные
<ekzotech> потому что из unity его выпиливать уже не очень удобно, мягко говоря
<Ilang> да, я это уже понял. поэтому и хочу сделать вышеописанное
<ekzotech> хм. не сталкивался.
<Ilang> арчеводы посоветовали =
<Ilang> остроумно скажу
<Ilang> ))
<Ilshat> http://www.cendio.com/resources/docs/tag/sound-redirection.html
<ekzotech> хех, зато я пока только в ubuntu вижу фикс для pulseaudio. у меня раньше подключение наушников/внешних колонок к ноуту неправильно обрабатывалось
<Ilshat> scogra: из Башкирии? )
<User592[web]> Пытаюсь добавить комп с убунтой в домен, правлю файл конфы Самбы, в мане пишет что в поле  realm написать: realm = DOMAIN.COM, но такого значения нет. Его что просто добавить, и если просто дописать то где и в каком месте?
<Ilshat> User592[web]: http://sysadminwiki.ru/wiki/Samba
<scogra> test
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Ну понг, и что?
<scogra> теперь все нормально
<jlewka> подскажите php,cgi крипты которые умею строять графики в браузере
<Ilshat> где artus
<Ilshat> ахаха. услышал фразу "блох в свитере завели". блог в твиттере завели
<sharikoff> jlewka: mrtg же
<Ilshat> кстати, mrtg громоздкий?
<Ilshat> может есть такой пакет для роутера
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/373650/8dc36b79
<sharikoff> http://oss.oetiker.ch/rrdtool/
<SergeyIT> jlewka, пиши на С++ www.webtoolkit.eu
<Ilshat> эх. пакета mrtg нету, но есть rrd
<jlewka> sharikoff, спасибо)
<jlewka> SergeyIT, не.. эт слишком экзотично)
<sharikoff> мртг проще
<SergeyIT> jlewka, зато qt like
<Ilshat> можно еще внстат
<scogra> Ilshat, чего про Башкирию спрашивал?
<Ilshat> scogra: бываю там
<scogra> заезжай тогда
<Ilshat> угу. 1го числа
<Ilshat> рано утром )
<scogra> встретим!
<portos> Всем привет. Подскажите как в убунту разбить папку 22ГБ на архивы по 4ГБ
<Ilshat> portos: man zip
<portos> Ilshat : спасибо КЭП!
<Ilshat> portos: ну раз знаешь. почитай
<Ilshat> параметр -s
<portos> это не то
<User479[web]> хай
<Nor8> Кто напомнит, обычный зашифрованный раздел после переустановки   Убунту монтируется без проблем или требует танцев с бубном?
<artus> его потом проблема расшифровать :)
<artus> по причине того что как то неадекватно оно ключик воспринимает , хотя может пофиксили уже
<bosyi> хай. хочу что-бы после выполнения  ./a "имя репозитория" выполнялась команда apt-add-repository -y  "имя репозитория"  $$ apt-get update . а учить ничего не хочу(
<Nor8>  artus:  С хомом такое было, я помню, но относится ли это к обычному разделу?
<artus> Nor8, это вообще относится к шифровалке бубунты
<artus> bosyi, топай на венду )
<artus> Nor8, шифрует то оно нормально, вот потом просто дуступ фиг даст если переставиш систему )
<scogra> bosyi, <команда> && <команда>   не?
<bosyi> неа, не хочу. вот посмотрите если есть возможность - http://pastebin.com/X0juFKf3
<Nor8>  artus: Вот и я про это думаю, сама себя боится )))
<artus> bosyi, суй алиасом в ~/.bashrc
<artus> смысл однострочник скриптом делать
<Nor8>  artus: Ладно, потом попробую, будем надеяться, что стандартная утилита не так шифруется при создании раздела, как при установке )))
<artus> repo="$1" не нужно, подставляй сразу $1
<artus> Nor8, я ж говорю, у нее дело не в шифровании) а в работе с ключами чтоб потом расшифровать)
<Nor8>  artus: Этот ключ где лежит?
<artus> bosyi, да и вобще смысл на добавления делать сокращалку, не проще ли sudo add[TAB] жмакнуть то , чем фигней страдать
<artus> вона на инстал, апдейт реп, поиск , удаление да, имеет смысл
<artus> Nor8, знал бы, сказал бы )
<bosyi> artus, вот хочу пострадать.. не работает $1 bogdan@bogdan:~$ sudo ./a
<bosyi> Error: need a repository as argument
<artus> вопервых почему бы тебе судо не всунуть в сам скрипт?
<artus> вовторых не $$ а &&
<artus> в третих ./a zzzzzzrepazzzzz
<bosyi> спс. работает.
<bosyi> artus, а второе слово через пробел будет восприниматься как $2?
<User592[web]> какой в убунту по умолчанию пароль рута?
<artus> если ты добавиш $2
<artus> User592[web], никакой, он тебе и не нужен
<User592[web]> мне нужно попасть в SWAT  указав для соединения пользователя root
<User592[web]> как ето сделать
<artus> куда тебе попасть?
<User592[web]> Для администрирования Samba удобно использовать SWAT
<artus> аа, ну дык sudo zzz
<User592[web]> swat — Samba Web Administration Tool
<artus> и свой пароль
<artus> я только Special Weapons Assault Team знаю )
<User592[web]> гг
<artus> которые полици сан дернардино) ну да ладно )
<User592[web]> Попасть на него можно по адресу http://server_address:901 и https://server_address:10000 соответственно, указав для соединения пользователя root.
<User592[web]> вот что пишет в мане, а как при помощи судо
<ftk_> sudo passwd - тут вроде пароль для рута
<Nor8>  Да не нужен рут, судо хватит
<artus> ща глянемс ман , ато как то пускать рута через вебморду, нафиг
<User592[web]> sudo passwd - помогло сменить пароль для рута
<artus> ну в принципе можно сменить юзера на своего , в /etc/xinetd.d/swat
<artus> хотя пофиг) развлекайся)
<User592[web]> у меня такой папки вооще нет xinetd
<artus> User592[web], если у тебя не бубунта то это сугубо твои проблемы)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет всем. Кто ставил медиа сервер RED5. Он работает только для 1-го домена?
<artus> а не, его доставить надо таки
<andrex> xinit нужен только для запуска иксов без всяких *dm
<User807[web]> товарищи?
<andrex> чавось)
<artus> господа!
<User807[web]> о супер, наконец-то с людьми поговорю.)))
<User807[web]> есть вопросец один, с которым я думаю вы мне можете помочь.. поставил убунту 11.10 на работе, теперь требуется настроить автоматическую аутентификацию на прокси, ума не приложу где это теперь..
<User807[web]> поможете?
<artus> а в система параметры посмотреть лень?
<User807[web]> сори может туплю, пока не знаком с системой, но в параметрах можно настроить адрес прокси, а лошин и пароль сколько не смотрел, так и не увидел
<andrex> User807[web]: http://www.freeproxy.ru/ru/free_proxy/faq/wpad.htm это?
<User807[web]> сори, не могу псмотреть, тот е самый пркси блочит
<User807[web]> мозилу я настроил, не могу обнвляться и качать приложения
<andrex> ну хотя за такое и можно получить, извиняюсь ман для другой системы))
<User807[web]> хе-хе) ничего страшного, мне все полезно))
<artus> User807[web], http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=38821.0
<andrex> artus: дай войс, провинился я)
<artus> andrex, зачем ? )))
<sharikoff> User807[web]: могу свой впад показать
<andrex> чтоб в следующий раз лучше смотрел что даю смотреть как ман)
<artus> гг
<sharikoff> нет
<artus> sharikoff, он не админ, он пользователь, толку ему от впада
<User807[web]> sharikoff было бы неплохо, спасибо, кстати, насчет "Acquire::ftp::Proxy «ftp://login:pass@proxy:port»" пробовал анлогичное, почему-то не увидела система(
<artus> потому что http
<sharikoff> угу
<andrex> User807[web]: а в браузере что не настраеваетс, или нужно для всей системы
<andrex> я*
 * sharikoff седня сделал sa-update и часа 2 восстанавливал local.cf
<User807[web]> нужно именно для системы) браузер работает. дома стоит 10.04, там все настраивается довольно просто, через настройки системы, а тут к сожалению отсутствует пункт..
<sharikoff> export http_proxy="proxy:port"
<artus> тудаже и логин пас засунуть
<sharikoff> угу
<User807[web]> это d etc\apt?
<User807[web]> *d
<User807[web]> *в
<andrex> man apt.conf почитай ещё
<sharikoff> мама забери меня отсюда...
<User807[web]> я понял проблема в том, что система видит прокси, но не может авторизоваться на нем.)
<User807[web]> я блондинко?)
<sharikoff> наверное..
<User807[web]> хе-хе sharikoff, строчку в /etc/apt/apt.conf писать?
<andrex> не только, это если только для apt а для системы в другом месте)
<arinov_ubuntu_nb> при попытке отправить файл через bluetooth на комп, отключается устройство на компьютере и его невозможно влючить после этого до перезагрузки
<andrex> можно так export http_proxy=http://username:password@proxyserver.net:port/ в /etc/bash.bashrc к примеру
<User807[web]> andrex, таак, это интреснее, в каком?
<User807[web]> попробую)
<sharikoff> седня в программе время обьявят в каком
<sharikoff> =)
<User807[web]> http://username:password@proxyserver.net:port/ убунту 11.10 поймет?
<artus> должна
<User807[web]> спасибо за совет товаришь) сейчас опробуем))
<arinov_ubuntu_nb> при установки дополнительных пакетов русификации офис остался на английском языке, как это исправить?
<arinov_ubuntu_nb> как произвести полную русификацию, включая офисный пакет?
<andrex> в настройках языка доставить нужные пакеты локализации
<arinov_ubuntu_nb> andrex: поставил, русификация офиса не произошла
<arinov_ubuntu_nb> он по прежнему на английском, в настройках языка в офисе нет русского
<andrex> а офис какой
<artus> libreoffice-l10n-ru поставить не ?
<artus> andrex, а какой он по дефолту то может быть)
<andrex> да вот както фиг знает ты систему не сказал))
<artus> andrex, дык подефолту) если не подефолту то лесом )
<andrex> гг
<arinov_ubuntu_nb> тут же не обсуждается русификация Haiku
<arinov_ubuntu_nb> 11.10
<User094[web]> Привет всем! У меня убунту 10.04. Скажите, как сделать так скачанные обновлния можно было удалить если не понравиться они, резервная копия системы что-ли называеться? буду благодарен за подсказку!
<andrex> arinov_ubuntu_nb: ставь что artus написал
<artus> arinov_ubuntu_nb, тут за всякие haiku в шею гонють, сам видел :D
<User012[web]> И вот наш победитель с мега вопросом
<artus> !noob | User012[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User012[web]: сначала идем сюда http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?board=67.0
<artus> и там читать
<arinov_ubuntu_nb> я бы откопировал корневой раздел программой dd и приготовил любой livecd
<artus> sudo tar cvpzf /data/backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/data --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/sys /
<artus> и в топку dd
<andrex> кстати, скай, чё совсем в учёбу ушол7
<artus> система разворачивается за мин 7м ))) из этого бекапа )
<User094[web]> dd это data display deburger?
<andrex> сам такой
<arinov_ubuntu_nb> да, лучше в топку dd
<artus> диск дестроер :D
<arinov_ubuntu_nb> обычно корневой залазит на dvd
<User094[web]> на форуме фик нвйдёеь тему нужную их там тьма
<User094[web]> какая программа лучше для такого дела?
<andrex> ну зато есть с чем сравнивать, и куча вариантов решения
<Vacum_> товарищи?)
<andrex> User094[web]: и проснись уже тебе выше команду полную написали
<User094[web]> если, честно боюсь вводить её, потому что не знаю что будет... прогрммой как-то привычнее будет.
<arinov_ubuntu_nb> это и есть программа
<arinov_ubuntu_nb> архиватор
<User094[web]> ааа... сейчас рискну
<arinov_ubuntu_nb> параметры - то, что исключается из списка на архивацию
<Vacum_> andrex сори, я скорее всего дико туплю, тк. это мой первый час, короче /etc/bash.bashrc у меня отсутствует ( вопрос про аутентификацию на прокси)
<andrex> такс
<andrex> а просто bashrc там есть
<Vacum_> сек. гляну
<arinov_ubuntu_nb> куда с техническими вопросами?
<User094[web]> вот что пишет теперь, что это ?                                  [sudo] password for nikita:  tar: Удаляется начальный `/' из имен объектов tar: /data/backup.tgz: Функция open завершилась с ошибкой: Нет такого файла или каталога tar: Неисправимая ошибка: завершение работы / /selinux/ /lib
<arinov_ubuntu_nb> у меня bluetooth отключается при попытке передать какой-либо файл на компьютер
<artus> arinov_ubuntu_nb, bluez ставил?
<arinov_ubuntu_nb> а нужно?
<Vacum_> имеется, это он и есть?)
<artus> arinov_ubuntu_nb, ну если я спрашиваю то как бе да )
<andrex> Vacum_: да
<arinov_ubuntu_nb> сейчас вернемся к этому, когда я делаю sudo apt-get update у меня ошибки Hash Sum mismatch
<arinov_ubuntu_nb> почему и как устаканить это?
<Vacum_> спамибо) ща попробую отпишусь))
<artus> arinov_ubuntu_nb, http://goo.gl/FJCw0
<User012[web]> artus: очень плохая учился не смотрел? баронос.
<artus> User012[web], неа, годный ?
<andrex> User012[web]: а эт ты чё под вебом, систему перехимичил))
<Vacum_> попробвал, не работает, может быть причиной что логин имеет вид бла-бла-бла@tatar.ru?
<arinov_ubuntu_nb> artus: прошел по топовым ссылкам, напоминает какие-то костыли, у меня что ключи аннулированы?
<arinov_ubuntu_nb> GPG ошибка происходит
<User012[web]> andrex: вичат еще не поставил просто, федору мучаю :D
<User012[web]> artus: ну вроде как комедия, ща кодеки влуплю да попробую глянуть)
<andrex> User012[web]: фи, дочего дошол, лучше генту помучай
<User012[web]> andrex: страшная гента, не дружелюбная))
<Vacum_> andrex  не работает, может быть причиной что логин имеет вид бла-бла-бла@tatar.ru?
<Vacum_> http_proxy=http://username:password@proxyserver.net:port/
<User012[web]> в 11.10 прокси проще не куда ставить через гномовский нм.
<Vacum_> все кул заработало спасибо))
<andrex> где накосячил? :)
<Vacum_> User012, а можно подробнее?))
<Vacum_> символ не проставил)))
<Vacum_> заметил когда отдельно в чат написал))
<User012[web]> Vacum_: http://i.minus.com/i3dFlitg7cdkn.png
<Vacum_> +User012[web] я в 11.10 не нашел аутентификации))
<artus> User012[web], ребрендинг дефолтной проксиманагеролки ? )))
<Vacum_> Спасибо товарищи, до связи))
<User012[web]> artus: чаво ругаешься)))
<artus> User012[web], да я сам в шоке )
<artus> baronos, смотрел таки, посредственно
<arinov_ubuntu_nb> кто-нибудь может внятно объяснить причину нарушения работы ключей и указать на инструкцию по восстановлению работоспособности пакетной системы?
<arinov_ubuntu_nb> из-за этого установка пакетов невозможна
<baronos> artus: понятно, я подумал может так же забавный будет как про рыцаря(или рыцарь дня не помню как точно) ну там том круз и эта баба :D
<baronos> arinov_ubuntu_nb: поменяй сервер обновления
<baronos> хмм, апт и для федоры чтоль актуален, я думал это чисто дебиановская, эхх как много я еще незнаю(
<andrex> ну юник же, можнохоть что задействовать в генте к примеру тоже дебки ставить мона
<andrex> *с
<baronos> я балдю)))
<SergeyIT> baronos, чего?
<baronos> SergeyIT: да я на федьке с апт вместо yum))
<SergeyIT> baronos, извращенец ))
<baronos> SergeyIT: у меня сегодня двенашка после обновы умерла
<SergeyIT> baronos, у меня на 2-х компах 3.2.0-7 нормально работает (32 бита)
<SergeyIT> baronos, но видеодрова дефолтные
<baronos> SergeyIT: возможно что то не совместимое было, так как я ставил без гуя, с последующей инстл. полного гнома.
<SergeyIT> baronos, а на чем падает?
<baronos> SergeyIT: просто не запустился, зациклинно выкидывался в гдм. Но я не стал парится, и переставил) все ровно такого как у меня извращение ни у кого не будет)
<SergeyIT> baronos, да уж, извращаться на альфе - это как на пороховой бочке...
<baronos> скорее всего с выходом дебиан 7, я туда уйду, с убунту гном3 погибнет.
<artus> :D
<SergeyIT> baronos, не торопись - тебя чего-то плющит последнее время )
<baronos> SergeyIT: есть немного, может близится конец всему сущему))
<SergeyIT> baronos, а может ты слишком много ужасиков насмотрелся? )
<baronos> Плохо работает гном на убунту, на убунту без гуя и последущей установкой гнома еще можно, так как получается по сути дебиан)
<Lorgus> как систему от логов отчистить ???
<andrex> они сами вроде как чистятся переодически
<baronos> Но у меня тяму не хватает альтернейт образ пересоздать с гном3(
<Lorgus> неа.... у меня места уже нет =0((
<andrex> Lorgus: или нашколил в пентагоне
<artus> Lorgus, rm же , в /var/log/
<Lorgus> пишет : Отчеты в apport не записаны так как достигнут MaxReports
<andrex> бред какойто
<Lorgus> artus, я так делал.. так у мну потом куча глюков выскочила
<artus> ну дык смотреть же надо что удаляеш )
<artus> Lorgus, cd /var и от рута du -ks * | sort -nr | sed -e 's/^\([0-9]\{1,\}\)[0-9]\{6\}[^0-9]/\1G\t/;t;s/^\([0-9]\{1,\}\)[0-9]\{3\}[^0-9]/\1M\t/;t;d'
<artus> именно от рута а не судо
<artus> и смотре где у тебя нагажено )
<artus> хотя sudo apt-get clean тебе с головой будет )
<Lorgus> спс
<Lorgus> ога вот такая хрень возникла.... исчезло само меню первоначальной загрузки, ну где выбирают тест памяти , восстановление системы и т.д.
<Lorgus> лечится ???
<baronos> угу, все есть на help.ubuntu.ru
<go8765> помогите пожалуйста настроить claws-mail c mail.ru. пишет - Соединение с  pop.mail.ru:995 прошло неудачно. при этом thunderbird вроди бы при таких-же настройках-работает нормально
<andrex> http://pashich-ssd.ru/page/pochtovyj-klient-v-ubuntu
<andrex> прям пример на мыло ру
<go8765> спс.щя посмотрю
<baronos> гугл творит чудеса)
<andrex> да, оказывается творит))
<go8765> я видимо как-то не так гуглю
<go8765> *не так продвигуто
<baronos> дык не надо задавать вопрос ввиде поэмы, или типа "хочу то что сделает няшку с той штучкой"
<andrex> smtp.mail.ru, а порт исходящих – 25 pop.mail.ru, порт входящих – 110 кстате
<toxa> добрый вечер товарищи... а что стало с PulseAudio начиная с 11.04?..... как-то оно сломалось с моими usb наушниками :(
<go8765> мдя...малого того что не заработало, так ещё и ошибка сегментирования начала появляться :(
<shenmue> ничего. пусла стала невыпилеваемой
<shenmue> go8765 дарова музыкант =)
<artus> shenmue, очень даже випилевоемой) аж со свистом )
<artus> *а
<baronos> у меня пульс единственный кто с юсб ухами дружит начиная с 11,10-12,04
<shenmue> artus оО метод тот же?
<go8765> shenmue, я так и не понял - почему музыкант... привет
<artus> shenmue, причем на альсе даже синезубые уши заводятся)
<shenmue> go8765 играл всем тут на нервах =)
<baronos> shenmue: а где пыщ? тыщ :D
<shenmue> всем пыщ!
<andrex> shenmue: дай 10 тыщ
<shenmue> смотря чего
<andrex> листиков зелёных
<andrex> чая
<go8765> кто каким клиентом почтовым пользуется?
<baronos> гугл хром
<shenmue> все думаю зачем почтовый когда проще на сайте посмотреть
<go8765> baronos, dt, интерфейс?
<baronos> go8765: через вэб страницу, клиенты зло
<shenmue> у линуса др сегодня
<baronos> или запускать почту через гугл-хром апп УРЛ почты. и будет тебе почти клинет)
<baronos> клиент*
<go8765> shenmue, diaul-up+мало оперативки+упрощённый html режим почтового сервера без автоообновления... как-то так
<artus> baronos, не приставай к извращенцу )))
<shenmue> go8765 клик и вот почта
<baronos> artus: :D
<go8765> shenmue, и так каждую минуту-да?
<go8765> *5 минут
<shenmue> нет. я и так прекрасно знаю от кого когда ждать письма
<andrex> go8765: у меня лично в прекреплённой вкладке открыта почта и само обновляется, и на в кладке показывает скока новых писем
<baronos> artus: я спалил тебя на канале гном-шелл ты конспирируешься http://i.minus.com/jbaRuseQGsLUHj.png :D
<go8765> andrex, при диалапе-это непозволимая роскошь :) (автообновление)
<andrex> вах 21 век на дворе меняй нет
<artus> baronos, нифига ) хотя можно зайти посмотреть чего там, название канала скажи для начала )
<baronos> artus: сервер irc.gnome.org канал #gnome-shell
<lev15> Всем здравствуйте! Пожалуйста, кто-нибудь скорректируйте для меня команды терминала из этой темы http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=136384.0
<artus> а, не, влом на другой сервет топать)
<artus> lev15, Если у вас Ubuntu установлена из под Windows с помощью установщика Wubi то вы ссзб и это уже не лечится) проблематично чтоль поставить нормально ?
<andrex> lev15: и что там корректировать, итак всё понятно вроде
<artus> да и что такое внешний диск I? это как внешний?
<baronos> artus: /server add gnome irc.gnome.org/6667 /set irc.server.gnome.nicks "mynick" /set irc.server.gnome.autojoin #gnome-shell
<lev15> artus: да, по-другому не могу, у меня Eee PC, мало места
<andrex> нету в лине abcdefghi итд дисков
<artus> lev15, да как бе с головой там места то ) да и совать на ежика бубунту, смело )
<artus> lev15, есть спецом заточные сборки, почему их не ставить?
<artus> andrex, как нету ? есть же , sudo mkdir /d  && sudo mount /dev/sdb /d && sudo chown -R user:user /d
<lev15> artus: внешний жёсткий диск. у меня 500 МБ свободно, а всего 4 ГБ диск. специальные не хочу, хочу как у всех. тем более я ещё не на всегда ставлю, я в процессе привыкания к Ubuntu (уже несколько лет)
<andrex> ) ужс, это уже точки монтирования
<go8765> ктонить с claw-mail может помочь пожалуйста?
<artus> lev15, скажу тебе сразу , как увсех у тебя не будет по той простой причине что пилить там не перепилить чтоб все завести, железо фуфло, тупить будет по страшному , посему слушай лутше советов лудей которые уще щупали )
<artus> lev15, в принципе с lxde сборка вполне себе шустро крутилась на 701м ежике
<lev15> artus: у меня УЖЕ всё ПРЕКРАСНО работало
<artus> заметно )))
<lev15> artus: я виноват чтоль, что wubildr пропал
<artus> костыль в виде внешнего винта он и в африке косстыль, адекватно на нем можно только ливку держать, с возможностью сейвитцо
<artus> а вуби отродять нормально не работала
<artus> если оно для тебя прекрасно работает то слов нет )
<lev15> artus: да, да. вы все плохо относитесь к Wubi, но я по-другому не хочу. помогите.
<artus> lev15, http://goo.gl/vGMjZ
<artus> борозди просторы )))
<artus> andrex, ну согласись, в какой то мере диск, и даже d его можно назвать) с натяжкой)))
<lev15> andrex: там udo mount /dev/sda2 /media/win sudo mount -o loop /media/win/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /mnt а у меня диск с Windows и с Ubuntu разные
<andrex> artus: ладно уговорил)
<lev15> artus: зачем мне бороздить? я уже нашёл решение моей проблемы. только надо подкорректировать в связи с тем, что у меня Windows и файлы Ubuntu на разных дисках
<artus> lev15, ну так коректируй то ) проблема в чем ?
<lev15> artus: я не понимаю команды и прошу помощи у вас
<baronos> делай по порядку команды и всё
<lev15> так они не подходят к моей ситуации
<artus> с чего ты решил тогда что это решение твоей проблемы если ты не понимаеш? или кофейная гуща подсказала ?
<artus> lev15, и да, начнем с того что у тебя не диск с убунтой
<go8765> lev15, а зачем вуби надо?
<lev15> "Windows загружается, все работает. Ubuntu не грузится, выдает ошибку: NO WUBILDR."
<andrex> lev15: короче обьясняй чего ты добиться хочеш??
<artus> так как фубя ставит в файлик
<go8765> lev15, а зачем вуби надо?(дубль 2)
<lev15> go8765: у меня Eee PC, на диске C только 500 мб места
<lev15> поэтому я ставлю на внешний хард
<go8765> печалька
<lev15> andrex: чтобы всё работало как раньше
<andrex> мда
<lev15> artus: какой диск?
<andrex> а не проще ли тебе на этот внешний диск просто залить образ как на флеху
<go8765> lev15, попробуй посмотреть в сторону puppi linux
<lev15> go8765: и поставить на диск C? я всё-таки хочу именно Ubuntu, я играюсь/осваиваю и т.д. и т.п. когда-то раньше на другом компьютере я уже ставил Ubuntu на отельный раздел
<lev15> andrex: эээ... сделать LiveHDD?
<andrex> что то типа того
<lev15> ну а как сейчас есть помогите
<go8765> можно как-то в ubuntu предпросматривать содержимое zip архивов перед закачкой?
<lev15> go8765: по-моему в Fx можно
<shenmue> вообще то низя
<artus> lev15, вуби ставит не на диск, она ставит в файлик, а каак оно там будет работать с сколько, это уже как повезет)
<shenmue> я вот не умею через вуби ставить =( и через нм интернет настраивать =(
 * shenmue ламер
<lev15> http://www.google.ru/search?ie=UTF-8&hl=ru&q=firefox%20%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D1%81%D0%BC%D0%BE%D1%82%D1%80%20%D0%B0%D1%80%D1%85%D0%B8%D0%B2%D0%B0
<go8765> lev15, а что за windows может работать с 500метровым хардом?
<brestows> 3.1
<andrex> 2.03
<lev15> go8765: XP урезанная, занимает 700МБ
<brestows> 98
<go8765> lev15, и как оно e тебя на 500 метров стаёт?
<lev15> у меня 4 ГБ
<go8765> 500-свободно?
<lev15> да
<go8765> ну так ставь virtualbox и потом всё остальное
<lev15> для архивов попробуйте http://archview.sourceforge.net/ если будет работать
<lev15> go8765: зачем? я хочу чтобы всё было стандартным способом
<andrex> netinstal и будет стандартным способом, без всяких велосипедо
<go8765> lev15, 1.во-первых быстрее будет. 2.во-вторых тут вубей скорее всего никто не пользуется и соответсвенно врядли сможет помочь 3.в-третьих судя по всему вуби не сильно величают и соответственно на интузиазм врядли следует расчитывать 4.в-четвёртых-попро
<go8765> буйте спросить на #ubuntu
<andrex> и снеси винду
<lev15> andrex: давно мечтаю
<lev15> я не понимаю какая разница между netinstall и обычной установкой. я и сейчас имею возможность записать обычный образ на флэшку
<lev15> зачем мне установка по сети?
<lev15> go8765: я всё это знаю, я с Wubi хочу
<baronos> а я хочу бабу рыжую, да мерин черный.
<baronos> делай так чтоб поставилось и работало, а не лезть через злое место
<andrex> lev15: от обычной отличается тем что можно поставить минимум по и ещё места останется на твоём 4гб винте
<zit> скажите пожалуйста а у убунте(или еще в каком то дистре) есть поддержка SSD?
<andrex> есть
<zit> а с какой версии?
<andrex> с 2.6.28 ядра
<lev15> чёрт побери, ну что никто команды терминала не знает?
<andrex> нет мы все кликаем крыско
<baronos> sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm stop или sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<andrex> ну кроме baronos`a
<zit> мож у него значок пропал )
<baronos> хехе)
<zit> после винды такая разница...я седня первый день просидел в лине :)
<lev15> barnos: помогите приспособить эти команды http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=136384.0 к моей ситуации. пожалуйста
<zit> кстати не подскажете можно ли сделать нечто подобное на нижней панели как в семерке?
<andrex> lev15: тебе чё скила не хватает под себя переделать
<lev15> я не знаю команды
<go8765> zit, что ты имеешь ввиду?
<SAPetrovich1> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich1, Ну понг, и что?
<baronos> там команды написаны, скачать скрипт запустить его. и потом по пунктом с лупой сидеть внимательно делать.
<zit> ну значки без текста на нижней панели
<go8765> zit, docbarx
<baronos> у меня своего гемороя хватает, у меня федора через апт обновилась до экперемнтальной сборки, и теперь федорщики ржут надо мной)
<lev15> barnos: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/win sudo mount -o loop /media/win/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /mnt а у меня Windows и Ubuntu стоят на разных дисках
<lev15> baronos: т.е. у меня не существует /media/win/ubuntu
<shenmue>  baronos в федоре есть апт?
<shenmue> я думал там уим или как там его
<baronos> shenmue: они тоже думали)
<shenmue> в бунте тоже уим есть. в репах
<shenmue> в 10.10 точно был
<lev15> господа, а какой дистр посоветуете, чтобы быстро работал c LiveUSB? Последняя Ubuntu страшно тормозит. Мне только для того, чтобы вот это http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=136384.0 сделать и всё
<lev15> хотя может 9.10 будет быстрее
<artus> 18:12 lev15 | artus: у меня УЖЕ всё ПРЕКРАСНО работало  <---- в показаниях путаемся?
<lev15> artus: вы издеваетесь? раньше, до возникновения проблемы работало.
<artus> господа, а какой дистр посоветуете, чтобы быстро работал c LiveUSB? Последняя Ubuntu страшно тормозит.... раньше, до возникновения проблемы работало. ... это я то издеваюсь?
<lev15> artus: ну так с LiveUSB ОС и должны работать хуже. а на харде никаких проблем никогда не было.
<artus> lev15, кто тебе сказал что оно должно работать хуже ?
<artus> lev15, и да, на харде она у тебя отродясь не стояла если ты только в вуби ее пробовал, ибо вуби не ставит на хард, а засовывает в бутылку, аля ливки , так что ненадо тут сказок расказывать
<artus> без году неделя в бубунте, что к чему не знаем но с пеной у рта пытаемся че то доказать
<Zogar> Всем хай )
<andrex> re
<lev15> artus: я вообще-то более 3-х лет её пользуюсь
<Zogar> Ламерский вопрос - есть 9.10 убунта, если я наберу sudo update-manager -d то что произойдет? обновление до LTS или до свежайшей альфы?
<andrex> чёто не заметно,02:01:18            lev15 | я не знаю команды
<artus> я всё-таки хочу именно Ubuntu, я играюсь/осваиваю и т.д. и т.п.  и за 3 года то не осилить базовый набор команд? нуну)))
<andrex> lev15: возвращяйся на няшную винду
<artus> Zogar, до последней стабильной, но вероятность 70% что умрет в процесе )
<andrex> помоему даже да 10.4 у некоторых проблемы возникали
<lev15> я не обязан осваивать команды и возвращаться на винду
<andrex> а мы тебя и не заставляем)
<andrex> !notforyou > lev15
<ubuntuhelp> lev15, please see my private message
<artus> andrex, :D
<andrex> чёт я добрый сёдня)
<lev15> andrex: это не ко мне
<andrex> нуну, тогда я тазик
<lev15> всё, нашёл что такое -o loop! ушёл снова пробовать
<andrex> lev15: сходи на #ubuntu повесели наших нерусских собратьев, ещё можеш рассказать какие тут все плохие
<lev15> andrex: ничего, я уже привык, что свободные люди не хотят свободы для других. но у вас ничего не получится! rms всё равно победит! =))
<andrex> или его победят
<artus> пичалька полная с пациентом )
<artus> го и тот на его фоне полный адекват )
<andrex> каникулы же в школах, вот и вылезли упырьки
<go8765> кто каким эмейл клиентом пользуется (кроме веб интерфейса, kmail, thunderbird, claws-mail) ?
<shenmue> кстати я через жаббер иногда почту на гмаил смотрю
<baronos> evolution
<shenmue> baronos это ты от безвыходности =)
<baronos> ))
<shenmue> ибо ево вшит в гш
<go8765> shenmue, а я наоборот-через жмейл-веб-интерфейс-пользуюсь транспортом :)
<go8765> *и кроме evolution
<artus> shenmue, ждем возврата к громоптице в 12м )
<artus> а по поводу клиентов ответ может быть только один) тот который осилил , или который подходит по вполне конкретным причинам )
<shenmue> мне вообще оно не надо. лишний процесс который жрет ресурсы ос
<shenmue> почту и 1 кликом проверить не лень
<go8765> shenmue, а читать потом её как?
<shenmue> эм... открыл браузер и прочитал
<go8765> О.походу эволюшн подходит. щяс только если я разберусь как второй fr отобразить в ней, то будет вообще супер
<User481[web]> прива всем
<User481[web]> у меня проблема купил новый комп intel core i7 и не могу загрузить убунту с диска после установки либо черный экрани либо экран с мерцанием звук есть что загрузка произошла
<User481[web]> что делать мне посоветуйте
<User481[web]> оператива 8 гигов винт на 1 террабайт
<andrex> хы купил я себе машину с мотором но чёто не едит
<shenmue> свежеустановленная ос?
<User481[web]> который диск записал он на виртулке он на винде тоже не идёт
<rekcuFniarB> User481[web]: видеодрайвер попробуй поставить проприетарный.
<shenmue> ааа... образ скачанный проверь
<User481[web]> ак мне не видно не чего!!
<andrex> видюха какая??
<rekcuFniarB> User481[web]: так я не понял, ты загрузиться с livecd не можешь, или после установки системы проблема с видео?
<go8765> что значит -  который диск записал он на виртулке он на винде тоже не идёт
<User481[web]> да сам не могу понять в чём проблема
<User481[web]> на вертуалке не идёт тоже
<rekcuFniarB> Kubuntu ставь :D
<D0r1aN> Такой вопрос есть, имеется 2 харда, на одном стояла хр+вуби(убунта 10.04), другой пустой был, переустановил хр на 7, вуби предварительно перенёс на диск 2. установив 7, не могу запустить вуби, пишет Error: no such device UUID, error: file not found.
<D0r1aN> Как быть?
<go8765> User481[web], ну если на виртуалке не идёт, то проблема с диском скорее всего
<go8765> плохой диск/битый образ
<andrex> 10.10 попробуй или образ проверь
<shenmue> D0r1aN фстаб
<go8765> D0r1aN, поставить через виртуалку и перестать париться
<User481[web]> дайте ссылку народ  на нормальный образ для машины x64
<D0r1aN> shenmue: подробнее можно?
<go8765> User481[web], на оф сайте ищи
<shenmue> через торрент качай. записывай на минимальной скорости
<rekcuFniarB> User481[web]: http://ubuntu.com
<andrex> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<D0r1aN> go8765: типа виртуал бокс типа?
<rekcuFniarB> D0r1aN: /etc/fstab
<shenmue> D0r1aN: в фстаб исправь UUID устройства
<shenmue> хотя я мало предстовления имею как через вуби там ставится
<go8765> D0r1aN, типа да типа
<rekcuFniarB> D0r1aN: UUID устройства можно получить командой sudo blkid путь к диску
<D0r1aN> go8765: в этом проблема, нужна вся инфа которая была
<D0r1aN> rekcuFniarB: rekcuFniarB: ууид у меня есть, который был и который новый, как изменить?
<go8765> D0r1aN, ну тогда смоти на другие советы
<rekcuFniarB> D0r1aN: правкой файлы /etc/fstab же
<D0r1aN> привода нет
<rekcuFniarB> *файлы
<rekcuFniarB> блин
<rekcuFniarB> ну ты понял
<D0r1aN> как править епт?
<rekcuFniarB> D0r1aN: блокнотом или что там
<D0r1aN> rekcuFniarB: блокнотом не добраться, там фс же другая, я из под винды щас сижу
<shenmue> вуби разве на екст4 ставит ос?
<D0r1aN> да
<go8765> D0r1aN, есть драйвера
<andrex> root=/dev/sda1 вписать чтото типа этого и всё в boot cfg или где там у вуби путь на образ
<go8765> для екст4
<rekcuFniarB> D0r1aN: так загрузить с livecd и примонтируй
<rekcuFniarB> *сь
<D0r1aN> говорю же, привода нету, не могу лайвсд юзануть
<rekcuFniarB> go8765: разве?
<D0r1aN> ни флешки, ни привода
<rekcuFniarB> ужс
<go8765> rekcuFniarB, разве что?
<shenmue> тогда я не понял каким макаром ос перенеслась с одного харда на другой
<rekcuFniarB> go8765: разве есть уже вендовый драйвер  ext4 ?
<D0r1aN> andrex: как прописать?
<rekcuFniarB> D0r1aN: Ну можно как то загрузиться с образа прямо, теоретически.
<D0r1aN> та не макросом
<D0r1aN> вручную сам перенёс
<go8765> rekcuFniarB, да
<D0r1aN> перед переустановкой винды
<shenmue> можно с граба live iso запустить
<D0r1aN> shenmue: а об этом подробнее)
<shenmue> хм
<shenmue> http://zenway.ru/page/grub-2-booting-from-iso-img сам не делал
<shenmue> главное где конфиг граба. если в опе то тогда это бесполезно
<D0r1aN> конфиг граба как раз и находится в вуби
<D0r1aN> в самой /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<shenmue> я никогда не ставил через вуби и не знаю как он там файлы раскидывает =(
<rekcuFniarB> Не, из коммандной строки груба должна быть возможность указать параметры загрузки.
<shenmue> вообщем тебе искать путь доступа к Ext4
<shenmue> я бы конечно либо хард вытащил и пошел туда где есть сд-ром либо наоборот. сд ром пошел бы ко мне
<D0r1aN> rekcuFniarB: вопрос тока где она, возможность..
<shenmue> поскольку я ленивый то второй вариант мне предпочтительней
<rekcuFniarB> D0r1aN: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Command_Line_and_Rescue_Mode
<dmay> чочо вы тут ломаете?
<D0r1aN> ага
<D0r1aN> а что изменить чтобы запустить?
<D0r1aN> изменение uuid не помогало
<Sergey_IT> dmay, все уже сломали  до нас (
<D0r1aN> стирание линии search --no-floppy... к удалению строчки no such device
<D0r1aN> строка file not found всё равно остаётся
<go8765> подскажите куда может использоваться ram? top и системный монитор не фиксируют, а по факту метров 100 куда-то пропадает, если не больше...
<D0r1aN> в видюху
<D0r1aN> мб
<rekcuFniarB> Кеш дисков
<rekcuFniarB> D0r1aN: может set root следует исправить?
<rekcuFniarB> Хз как вуби вообще устроен, им никто почти не пользуется.
<dmay> охтыжмать http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=146398
<go8765> rekcuFniarB, кеш дисков-это мне?
<rekcuFniarB> Да
<D0r1aN> убунту давно уже на андроиды ставили)
<rekcuFniarB> go8765: более детально можно посмоть в htop или командой free.
<D0r1aN> на HD2 помоему
<shenmue> Работает ли телефонная часть? Ответ:НЕТ!!! - это Ubuntu.
<dmay> D0r1aN: так omnia это дико допотопный аппарат же )
<D0r1aN> не глянул дату
<D0r1aN> 2009
<D0r1aN> :D
<shenmue> ох уж эти линуксойды... им лишь бы ос в любое устройство впихнуть
<D0r1aN> андроед = линух
<D0r1aN> вроде бы)
<dmay> не, ведроид на омнии тоже вроде как запускают, до 2.2
<go8765> rekcuFniarB, спс.
<shenmue> андройд такой же линух как макос бздя
<D0r1aN> а с убунты можно открыть ext4 раздел?
<rekcuFniarB> Да
<shenmue> дыа
<D0r1aN> порой меня осеняет блин)
<D0r1aN> ща вернусь)
<shenmue> чую дело плохо кончится
<dmay> ох какое-ж это геморойное дело, перепрошивки то >_>
<shenmue> и бесполезное
<dmay> есть такое
<dmay> но надо из полной каки сделать б-м адекватную каку (
<User364[web]> доброго времени суток уважаемые! вчера перешел с виндовс на убунту. Доволен.))
<shenmue> молодца. с наступающим
<User364[web]> и вас с наступающим праздничком! желаю нового, светлого!
<shenmue> и лтс-ного =)
<User364[web]> после червивой винды, все так ново, интересно!
<User364[web]> настроил все за 1,5 часа, даже проще чем в винд7 )))
<shenmue> кстати лтс теперь 5 лет?
<dmay> ...пока те-же ручонки, что винду зачервляли, не снесут альсу(сломают апт/дропнут судоерс итд итп)
<shenmue> dmay а как по другому ? одними кликами ничего не добьешся
<dmay> *для поржать - ms office 365 работает в хроме лучше, чем в ие9 -_-
<shenmue> онлайн что ли?
<dmay> shenmue: ну да, путь "изучаторов" он тернистый и сложный XD
<D0r1aN> жаль
<dmay> ага
<D0r1aN> не получилось
<D0r1aN> убунта 11.10 не хочет открывать вуби диск как раздел ext4
<D0r1aN> некто больше не может подсказать как можно изменить UUID  диска через grub?)
<D0r1aN> никто*
<dmay> D0r1aN: sudo mount -o loop /где/у/тя/там/root.disk /куда/нибудь нэ?
<D0r1aN> dmay: из командной строки grub?
<dmay> из командной строки просто
<dmay> в бубунте
<dmay> из груба я маунт не помню как пишеться
<dmay> *тся
<D0r1aN> из убунты незя
<dmay> сам шаттлворт запретил?
<D0r1aN> смори
<D0r1aN> у меня ща 2 root.disk
<D0r1aN> один со старой там где uuid неверный и файл нот фаунд
<D0r1aN> и новый с 11.10
<D0r1aN> в старой не пускает
<D0r1aN> в убунту саму
<D0r1aN> в новой путь на харде который не видно
<D0r1aN> на котором и стоит вуби
<dmay> а оффтопик то работает?
<D0r1aN> ?
<dmay> виндовс
<D0r1aN> винда пашет
<D0r1aN> с неё щас
<dmay> и тебе надо вытянуть файлы с первой вуби?
<D0r1aN> да
<dmay> ты издеваешься?
<dmay> https://www.google.com/?q=open+wubi+files
<D0r1aN> желательно запустить вообще её)
<dmay> первая ссылка
<D0r1aN> как вытянуть то вроде бы нашёл
<D0r1aN> а вот как её запустить)
<dmay> выби не система, в вуби любые неполядки лечатся удалением и перестановкой
<dmay> вот наочепятовывался то... >_>
<D0r1aN> жаль
<D0r1aN> а то я понаконфигил там
<D0r1aN> и ещё там трабла была
<D0r1aN> то что нужно с чмодом 000
<dmay> понаконфигил, говоришь XD
<D0r1aN> ага :D
<D0r1aN> а то что надо было - дипломка
<D0r1aN> веселья мне)))
<dmay> диплом в единственном экземпляре на полу-виртуальной системе, известной своей нестабильностью?
<dmay> да вы, батенька, екстремал... -_-
<D0r1aN> мазохист скорее)
<D0r1aN> ток диплом был не в единственном экземпляре
<D0r1aN> так же он на сломанной нынче флешке
<D0r1aN> :D
<dmay> не, мазохист должен был бы упаковать диплом в запароленый архив, а пароль набить неглядя аккордами по клаве
<D0r1aN> а потом по пьяни угадать его и удалить из архива всё
<andrex> распечатать форматнуть винт и растопить печку напечатаным дипломом
<andrex> и выкинуть винт в неё
<D0r1aN> так
<D0r1aN> фух
<D0r1aN> всё на месте
<D0r1aN> и с нормальными правам
<D0r1aN> и
<dmay> ...и скачок напряжения!
<Sergey_IT> добрые )
<dmay> Sergey_IT: нам можно, мы бекапы делаем 8]
<D0r1aN> не работал я, не сталкивался с ошибками
<D0r1aN> а вот читал же
<D0r1aN> что бекап это самое главное)
<Sergey_IT>  D0r1aN, чтобы понять, один раз все потерять надо.. такова жизнь (
<dmay> есть два типа людей - те, которые ЕЩЁ не делают бекапы, и те, которые ТЕПЕРЬ делают
<toxa> самое страшное, когда думаешь что ты делаешь бекапы..... но на самом деле нет..... и тогда приходит ОНА
<D0r1aN> таинственная внезапность
<D0r1aN> Каково ваше мнение на счёт Linux Mint?
<D0r1aN> Лучше убунты?
<toxa> смотря с какой стороны смотреть....
<D0r1aN> смотря со стороны пользовотельского интерфейса и всего нужного для с++ :)
<rekcuFniarB> toxa: ага, я делал бекапы постоянно с помощью partimage, но недавно узнал что оно не поддерживает ext4 :D
<rekcuFniarB> А программа даже не предупредила что ФС не поддерживается.
<artus> D0r1aN, причем тут минты? в гугл, а поофтопить на форум
<toxa> да... с бекапами.... если систематически их не проверяешь... то может придти ОНА
<D0r1aN> ладно))
<toxa> :)
<D0r1aN> всем спс0
<dmay> D0r1aN: daria была няшка, потом скатились в УГ /thread
<dmay> artus: не, ну давайте поофтопим маленьк? а то мне скушна :/
<toxa> это как обыкновенный виндовз и всякая звересиди.... :) когда начинаешь не Била проклинать.. а этого... кто тут всё напортил
<artus> dmay, нефиг )
<D0r1aN> ну тогды я пошёл заберу у соседа флеху и буду инсталить бубунту)
<dmay> toxa: не, минты делают относительно хорошо. своих багов у них не так уж много.
<dmay> artus: у, кровавые диктаторы :Р
<artus> dmay, угу, вот уже к иголке с ниткой тянусь) дабы тебя зашить )
<dmay> artus: ну что у тя за рефлексы такие? я сегодня даже мс помянул всего один раз (
<baronos> может опять порыбачить на ямале)
<reisio> dear idiots: turn off +s
<andrex> вах какой плохой человек
<baronos> а что в "s" плохого?
<andrex> ну мне так вабше без разницы есть канал в списке или нет его)
<andrex> это комуто надо нервишки полечить
<baronos> лад попер я дальше... извращаться)
<BlancoD> Довольно часто бывает так что мышь по непонятным причинам надолго врубает режим ожидания (крутящаяся иконта мыши) с чем связано толком не знаю, особо не замечал когда именно это происходит. Несколько раз заметил что при закрытии каких то окон или прогр
<BlancoD> амм, иногда кажеться при открытии чего либо, но могу и ошибаться
<BlancoD> мышка такая очень меня не радует, особенно когда ей работаешь, и нужно например какой текст выделить, очень мешает за ней не видно чего выделяешь =\
<BlancoD> кто сталкивался?
<Sergey_IT> может мышка особенная
<x3no> привет, помогите пожалуйста с desktop background slideshow
<Sergey_IT> а зачем оно?
<x3no> я распаковал архив с 4 картинками и .xml файлом но незнаю как его запихать в appearance & add new desktop background
<x3no> совсем новичок в убунте
<dmay> но повыпендриваться уже хочется )
<Sergey_IT> я не новичок, но тоже не знаю
<x3no> сказано было запихть папку в usr share backgrounds
<x3no> и далее просто из выбора картинки для десктопа поставить опцию all files а не только jpg png.
<x3no> у меня такого нету и поэтому .xml не выбрать
<x3no> http://sebmalod.deviantart.com/art/Dynamic-desktop-UBUNTU-99007631
<x3no> Then, right click on the desktop--> " change background" - > "Add"---> and navigate towards... / Chameleon / Chameleon.xml.   в убунту 11.10 никак не выбрать чтото что не представляет из себя изображение
<Sergey_IT> в 11.10 все иначе
<dmay> госпаде, какоие же убожества попадаются на девианарте -_-
<Sergey_IT> это пацанское
<x3no> как тогда поставить
<x3no> я и CreBS качал, только запускаться никак не хочет
<shenmue> dmay +1
<shenmue> dmay ты бы еще на гнум лук гтк3 темы посмотел. 99,99% серые и все разных оттенков темы эдвайта
<dmay> ну так маколюбство на марше
<Nor8>  На гном 3 те светлых вообще не видел.
<Nor8> тем*
<Nor8>  
<artus> блин, чем бы таким стримить видео в RTSP/RTP , так чтоб на папочку натравить и все
<Sergey_IT> кино - зло
<Nor8>  artus: vlc с этим должен справиться легко.
<artus> Nor8, и че, бегать к большому брату, стаить на стриминг файлик, потом бежать на диван и смотреть с планшетки? ))) то что влс умеет  я знаю ) а толку )
<dmay> artus: купи двухметровую плазму, нищеброд :3
<Nor8> Так есть ремут плугин, ты знал об этом? ))))
<artus> Nor8, да стоит вроде как , ток не хочу рулить с планшетки компом) хочу на планшетке смотреть)
<Nor8>  artus: Или сраз трех, чтобы дмау почувствовал себя нищебродом )))
<artus> dmay, попозже ) вот как ремонт доделаю так и возьму)
<Nor8> artus: До смотрелок еще не добрался, не могу советовать. Смотри на маркете по рейтингу.
<go8765> хух! наконец-то настроил claw-mail :) доволен как слон
<artus> а толку?
<artus> потратить пол дня настройку почтового клиента? )))
<dmay> пока ты настраиваешь mutt, твои враги пишут через gmail!
<Nor8> )))
<go8765> а что значит?Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_set_tooltip_text: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<artus> значит что failed
<Nor8>  go8765: Гугль транслэйт в помощь тебе.
<shenmue> ваш К.О.
<go8765> и оно уже успело упасть :(
<shenmue> это нормально когда при файледах что то падает =)
<go8765> я и без гугл транслейта вижу что какой-то unr-dbl;tn e него a'qkn
<Nor8> )) А thunderbird не судьба поставить?
<go8765> *гтк-виджет **фэйлт
<Nor8> Там все работает сразу,  без пол дня настроек.
<artus> go8765, ну так спрашивать тогда зачем? )
<go8765> Nor8, я уже не помню почему именно, но оно мне не понравилось
<Sergey_IT> в эволюшене тоже
<artus> Nor8, ну и инет по шнурку работает сразу, а не спустя месяц сношания вин модема) но не интересно ж )
<go8765> artus, ну данный вопрос подразумевает не обьяснение перевода, а рекомендации по устранению failed :) как-то так...
<go8765> Sergey_IT, и эволюшин тоже не понравился :)
<Nor8> artus: Есть много вещей в мире, которым действительно нужно уделять внимание, а не настройке нета через вин модем ))))
<artus> go8765, ну дык не запускать же то что вызывает фейл )) и будет все гуд)
<go8765> 'ajk.ity-торт, а я лёгкое хотел
<Nor8> artus: Ты антивирус под андроид освоил уже? )))))
<artus> Nor8, это ты не мне расказывай) я то это знаю)
<artus> Nor8, зачем? мне и так хорошо )
<Nor8> artus: Ну-ну ))))
<go8765> Nor8, я кстати доволен своим вин-модемом
<artus> Nor8, нуну может и проканает для дефолтной прошивки)) и на телефоне)))
<artus> Nor8, а когда у тебя только то что надо , без кучи всяких левых приблуд, да еще и плевать на всякие рассылалки смс то как то мне не печально ниразу )
<Nor8> artus: Я тоже так думал, устанавливая простую читалку для фб с хорошим рейтингом с андроид маркета ))))
<Sergey_IT> go8765, мне вообще все не нравится - нет телепатического интерфеса. Но главное, чтоб работало
<go8765> Sergey_IT, глубоко, жаль что недоступно
<artus> Nor8, и что ? сперли деньги из тумбочки и надгрызли колбасу в холодильнике? ))
<go8765> *всмысле, что я не понял к что это значит
<go8765> **тем более что есть альтернативы
<artus> go8765, дык и мыши то кактус жруть, хоть и плачуть , ибо колетцо)
<Nor8> artus: Не, был антивир, сразу нашел, но неприятно )))
<shenmue> Nor8 а как в целом андройд. стоит брать устройство с ним?
<artus> Nor8, а чего нашол то? дай посмотреть)
<Nor8> shenmue: Стоит, но смотри на само железо.
<go8765> artus, неуместная аналогия я считаю
<artus> go8765, суровая реальность жизни)
<Nor8> artus: RusReader скачай с маркета да посмотри  )))))
<go8765> artus, это ты так думаешь
<Nor8>  shenmue:  Ты на планшет нацелился или на смартфон?
<artus> Nor8, извращенец, чем тебе moon не угодил)
<shenmue> смарт. цель эмульки сони первой и древних приставок
<artus> go8765, ты хочеш доказать что диалап адекватнее сотки по кабелю? )))
<Nor8> artus: Да интерфэйсом не приглянулся что то
<dmay> софто-читалки на мобилках - гамно. Ъ читалка это 7" еИнка. /thread
<go8765> artus, я хочу сказать, что твои аналогии не всегда адекватны
<go8765> *ключевое слово-не всегда
<artus> go8765, они правдивы)
<Nor8>  shenmue: Тогда бери тот, в котором версия андроида последняя и сам проц помощнее.
<go8765> artus, для тебя-может быть да, для меня - не всегда
<shenmue> Nor8 а что именно? htc? эмули есть вообще?
<artus> go8765, ну да) по мне проще и без гемора за 13р (1.5$) взять карточку утиля на которой 600 метров трафика и не парить мозг )) и иметь адекватную скорость,  а как кончится трафик всунуть следуйщую , и так далее ))
<go8765> artus, я ж говорю- не всегда адекватные :)
<artus> не адекватно это сидеть на диалапе )
<Nor8>  shenmue: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.emulator.fpse&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5lbXVsYXRvci5mcHNlIl0.
<go8765> artus, что-за гестаповское уравнилово? у каждого есть право на свое мнение. мне в моих обстоятельствах нет необходимости тратить дополнительные деньги на интернет.. вот и всё
<artus> дисидент :D
<artus> *cc
<Nor8> shenmue: Там и своих игр вообще то хватает, а уж модель телефона по деньгам смотри, да по железу.
<artus> такс, а не посмотреть ли мне в сторону dlna
<artus> кстати, кто то его недавно настраивал, признавайтесь то
<User151[web]> здравствуйте помогите пожалуйта настроить kmail не получается прописываю поп и смтп сервера и несоздаются папки
<User151[web]> нда
#ubuntu-ru 2011-12-29
<Payk27rus> привет всем
<Payk27rus> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Payk27rus> Всем привет кто в ubuntu понимает хорошо?
<sharikoff> test
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, Ну понг, и что?
<TNH> наверно все спят ,ну ты задавай вопрос :)
<Payk27rus> Кто в ubuntu хорошо понимает выручайте
<Payk27rus> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Payk27rus> !search [ATI/nVidia/ect]
<ubuntuhelp> None found
<Payk27rus> !search/ATI/nVidia/etc
<frozjke> народ, всем привет
<frozjke> помогите, плиз. Как установить двайвера Nvidia в Ubuntu?
<SergeyIT> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<scogra> система - администрирование - драйвера устройств
<mintscum> доброе утро!
<mintscum> а не скажете в чем может быть траббл
<mintscum> скачал образ одного дистрибутива, записал на минимальной скорости через Бразеро запускаю при старте загрузку через DVD, а меня загружает сразу с жд
<mintscum> хэш-сумы проверял - всё ок
<scogra> попробуй в биосе переделать
<User857[web]> Добрый день !
<User857[web]> Подскажите что не так , при установке 11.10 ошибка error: exiting on error bae-installer/kernel/failed-install
<Ilshat> wikipedia только у меня недоступна?
<SergeyIT> возможно
<Luric89> Привет
<Luric89> есть проблема , не могу подключиться по ssh к серваку , инет настроен через 3Г модем
<Luric89> на порт 63
<User082[web]> товарищи?)
<SergeyIT> за революцию не сюда
<User082[web]> есть вопрос, поможете? в bash.bashrc добавил строчку export http_proxy=http://username:password@proxyserver.net:port/ но почему-то система так и не автризуется
<User082[web]> может быть глюк из-за того что логин имеет вид бла-бла-бла@tatar.ru?
<User082[web]> товарищи?
<TNH> господа :)
<User082[web]> Леди и Джентльмены, покорнейше прошу вас, помочь мне в решении одной проблемы
<User082[web]>  в bash.bashrc добавил строчку export http_proxy=http://username:password@proxyserver.net:port/ но почему-то система так и не автризуется [14:14] <+User082[web]> может быть глюк из-за того что логин имеет вид бла-бла-бла@tatar.ru?
<User082[web]> господа?
<User082[web]> эх, мож на баш.орге спросить?=)
<only_you> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/622140
<SergeyIT> only_you, не верится, что он с юнити
<only_you> юнити найдет свой контингент
<only_you> лишь бі не совали везде свои окна)
<only_you> хотя у нас в Киеве почти все магазині продают ноуті с линуксом)
<SergeyIT> это хорошо
<SiOS> Привет всем
<SiOS> есть кто нить тут?
<frozjke> привет
<SergeyIT> все спят
<SergeyIT> !ccsm > frozjke
<ubuntuhelp> frozjke, please see my private message
<User082[web]> Леди и Джентльмены, покорнейше прошу вас, помочь мне в решении одной проблемы [14:21] <+User082[web]>  в bash.bashrc добавил строчку export http_proxy=http://username:password@proxyserver.net:port/ но почему-то система так и не автризуется может быть глюк из-за того что логин имеет Ð
<SergeyIT> !255 | User082[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User082[web]: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<User082[web]> прошу прощения
<User082[web]> в bash.bashrc добавил строчку export http_proxy=http://username:password@proxyserver.net:port/
<TNH> нет тебе прощения :)
<User082[web]> но почему-то система так и не автризуется
<User082[web]>  может быть глюк из-за того что логин имеет вид бла-бла-бла@tatar.ru?
<UNIm95> SergeyIT TNH народ вы что? все ок
<User082[web]> гореть мне в адуу =)
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, что ок?
<TNH> он нас тоже в ад отправил стобой вмсете :)
<UNIm95> SergeyIT TNH текс нормальный был
<UNIm95> *текст
<User082[web]> да бог с ним с текстом))
<User082[web]> лучше помогите))
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, от клиента зависит (Леди Рё ДжентР.....)
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: поря менять !255
<UNIm95> *пора
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: у некоторых клиентов кривое понимание сообщений длиннее 255 символов. смените их
<SergeyIT> User082[web], так ты же сам ответил... недавно кто то поднимал такую тему, это не ты?
<User082[web]> вчера вечером)
<SergeyIT> раньше
<User082[web]> я предполагаю что глюк из-за двух собак, ну и плюс мое незнание системы конечно же..
<User082[web]> сервак( в глаза не видел) скорее всего на винде
<SergeyIT> User082[web], у провайдера спроси
<SergeyIT> baronos, ку, чего сломал?
<baronos> SergeyIT: привет, да стыдно признаться :D , знакомый подарил лицуху баттлфилд вот винду поставил, ща качать буду))
<artus> baronos, :D
<SergeyIT> задмеить его! )
<baronos> Сам себе расширенную купил, а мне задарил простую :D
<TNH> бф3 ?
<baronos> угу
<TNH> ну норм
<TNH> у мня ребёнок бф2 забросил по инету играть из-за бф3
<TNH> в 2 компа по инету игаем в бф3
<TNH> играем*
<Ilshat> artus, ?
<artus> Ilshat, че?
<Ilshat> artus, а че не воисим
<baronos> О_о
<artus> а бф вроде как не ось покаместь)
<Ilshat> artus, мой вопрос тоже не про ось был
<artus> Ilshat, не нуди )
<Ilshat> )) просто не нравится, когда только тебя банят за оффтоп
<artus> меру знать надо )
<artus> а бан ты получал за то что в бутылку полез ) разницу прочуствуй)
<Ilshat> вообщем лучше просто дай знать, где я могу написать о не соглашение и чтобы при этом меня не забанили
<artus> Ilshat, и да, врт в любых ипостасях ось )
<Ilshat> это прошивка ) лан закрыли тему. в другой тупо буду писать в форуме. надеюсь там ты не модер )
<Ilshat> в другой раз
<sharikoff> л
<artus> Ilshat, вот, до тебя медленно но доходит истина, что сначала гуглим, потом задаем вопрос на форуме, и уже по результатам если что не получается в конкретном решении то спрашивам )
<artus> sharikoff, пинг
<yurau_> почему так долго фаефокс 9 для 11.04 не дают?
<artus> yurau_, эммм , уже дней 5ть как стоит у меня уже )
<yurau_> у тебя репо какой-н ?
<artus> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-mozilla-security-ppa-natty.list:deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa/ubuntu natty main
<artus> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-mozilla-security-ppa-natty.list:deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa/ubuntu natty main
<only_you> на 11.10 тоже 9 еще нету
<yurau_> понятно. наверно добвлю
<baronos> как это нет, и на 12.04 уже фф10
<artus> baronos, ну нет у людей гугла , вот и живут как в каменном веке)
<artus> baronos, на 11.04 тоже есть если че )
<artus> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox-trunk
<baronos> artus: может из-за пропосед у меня уже фф9. но вообщем я не парюсь с ним))
<dmay> *вброс* пользователи хрома смотрят на эти проблемы с пренебрежением
<dmay> алсо, фф между версиями 3 и 10 - мамно :/
<baronos> фф юзаю только ради двух вещей 1. квейклайф 2. расширения для гш в остальном он нафиг не нужен.
<artus> dmay, для 100500 вкладок фф няшен
<dmay> artus: для 100500 вклядок няшен моск, обученный не открывать по 100500 вкладок
<artus> dmay, на 400+ вкладок всего ~800М памяти кушает)
<dmay> artus: но ЗАЧЕМ тебе 400+ вкладок?
<artus> dmay, ну 100500 мануалов\форумоф\ещекакойтофигни которую надо посмотреть попозже
<baronos> :D
<artus> dmay, а в закладки совать не вариант) их и так под 3к )))
<dmay> artus: для попозже есть блокнотик же. +100500 расширений на эту тему для всех браузеров )
<dmay> 3К закладок? ты решил свой аналог гугела чтоль запилить? XD
<artus> dmay, дык а разница то) в фф много чего открыто чтоб под рукой было, а если просто побыстрому чего нить посерфить то хром ) так что все гуд )
<HarryShprottey> Привет всем. Ребят, возникла проблема. Убунта 11.10 ничего не делал собственно. Но перестал монитроватся диск на котором вин 7. И флешк не монтируются
<dmay> перезарузись в винду, заверши её корректно
<HarryShprottey> пишет: "Error creating moing point: Read-only file system
<HarryShprottey> я корректно завершил работу с windows 7.
<HarryShprottey> всётаки следует в винду загрузится и выключить нормально? (хотя всегда нормально выключаю)
<dmay> ну плин, ну почему линуксоиды так любят показывать скриншоты прозрачного терминала, с которого невозможно что нить прочитать? ((
<artus> dmay, да это школоло которое от всяких свестелок тащится) им же шааашечки )
<Ilshat> эх. xchat время не кажет
<dmay> хчат не нужен же
<Ilshat> dmay, не нужен для чего?
<dmay> не нужен ни для чего же
<Ilshat> мне нужен
<artus> :D
<artus> вичат же есть)
<dmay> есть квирк, квассель и вичат для Ъ
<dmay> а хуже хчатеров только пиджиноводы с операфагами :/
<Ilshat> вичат хорош. но не удобен.
<artus> это чего ж он не удобен то стал ?
<dmay> artus: ну как ты не понимаешь, там же нет менюшечки File!
<Ilshat> artus, не удобен для меня.
<artus> ааа, и мышкой потыцять низя )
<Ilshat> угу. какие вы умные
<dmay> вот вот. домохозаяки негодуе
<Ilshat> не слишком ли с высока смотрите?
<Ilshat> на вас сос стороны посмотреть
<Ilshat> со стороны
<dmay> нет. можем с ещё выше. если, например, кто нить про асечьку заикнется 8]
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<baronos> тыщ
<Gumel[web]> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<Gumel[web]> админы помогите мне зарегистрироваться)
<Gumel[web]> я видимо тупой
<shenmue> ыхы
<shenmue> буратино был тупой
<Gumel[web]> привет
<Gumel[web]> меня видно
<Gumel[web]> я не буратино)
<shenmue> я знаю
<Gumel[web]> мож пиво виновато? хотя вроде 0.5 литра не много
<shenmue> тебя не видно.
<Gumel[web]> как сделать что бы было видно
<shenmue> вебка отключенна и прона на твоем компе нет.
<Gumel[web]> чего?
<Gumel[web]> нету?
<Gumel[web]> прона?
<artus> Gumel[web], у тебя проблемы с изложением текста в одной строке ?
<Gumel[web]> да, это привычка, я даже так могу смс на телефоне писать, все пошло с мейл агента, если постараться то могу писать ооочень длинные посты
<baronos> Gumel[web]: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=166604.0
<Gumel[web]> <baronos> эти знаки сохранять??? <>???
<baronos> нет
 * baronos думает, а как он зарегется, его в бан пустить :D
<Gumel[web]> ))) Не надо бан, надо помогать осваивать новые для людей ОС зачем сразу в бан, =) убунту ставлю 3-й раз в попытках разобраться, каждый раз прохожу все дальше и дальше, сейчас проблема с вайном стала, щас попробую зарегиться
<artus> Gumel[web], с вайном сразу лесом
<Gumel[web]> погодь, лесом не лесом, а зарегиться надо)
<artus> Gumel[web], /join #winehq , я сразу предупреждаю просто)
<total__> добрый вечер
<Gumel[web]> <artus> да я его ставил и не доустановил просто, теперь ничего не ставиться, вот и проблема
<artus> и что там его ставить ? sudo apt-get install wine
<artus> все, на этом вся установка закончилась
<baronos> artus: я решил всего Эриха Фон Дэникена пересмотреть)
<Gumel[web]> ну видимо я умудрился накосячить
<artus> baronos, это чего такое ?
<artus> baronos, чет какие то мутные у него фильмы)
<Gumel[web]> <artus> опа, смотри я оказывается был уже тут давно, просто забыл, Information on gumel (account gumel): [00:30] -NickServ- Registered : May 24 12:42:38 2010 (1 year, 31 weeks, 2 days, 04:47:37 ago) пароль как востановить то теперь?
<baronos> artus: эт типа альтернативная история, о древнем мире и доказательствах инопланетного воздействия на человеко-историю изложенную Дэникеном (ну как то так :D)
<artus> Gumel[web],  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<artus> baronos, про бубунту значит :D
<baronos> artus: хехе))
<total__> artus: подскажите плиз: на локальном  сервере сделал домен ti, как сделать так, чтобы сайты находящиеся на нем открывались в браузере?
<artus> total__, эмм , а проблема в чем ? открывай в браузере)
<total__> artus: если бы:) он отправляет их в поиск, а не загружает
<artus> total__, https://debian.pro/tag/lamp изучай )
<malovkir> Привет всем
<total__> Artus, там по настройке и сайты на домене гu, у меня же все настроено\
<artus> total__, у тебя нифига не настроено если не открывается
<malovkir> Здравствуйте
<artus> что у тебя вообще может быть настроено если ты не можеш понять о чем раписано в тех 3х манах, разжеваных до состояния тупого копипаста
<artus> total__, хотя если у тебя настроено так же как сеть то возможно )))
<total__> Artus, вы не поняли, он пытается найти сайт в поисковике, а не грузит его
<artus> total__, это ты меня не понял ) ты б для начала почитал бы что к чему ) прежде чем "сайты ваять"
<total__> так я и прочитал
<artus> ходи по ip если тебе так тяжело в hosts прописать )
<malovkir> У меня ноутбук HP ProBook 4530s. Core i3/4 gb drr3/radeon hd mobillity. Установил только что Ubuntu 11.10. Кажется, что ноут греется чуть больше чем обычно... Как в этой Unity поставил графический эпплет сенсоры температур? пытался по этой статье - http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/lm_sensors . Подскажите по
<malovkir> жалуйста!
<Gumel[web]> аааааааа я наверное мало пиво выпил, пойду ещё за бутылкой, забыл уже англ яз, закончил политех почти как год назад, скиньте мне команду то как востановить пароль Гыыы ппц как ребенок тут ниче как буд-то не знаю а хочется все узнать и что Ð
<artus> Gumel[web], пополам мессагу пореж
<total__> у меня было все настроено на домене ru, все работало и грузилось, а на домене ti , браузеры нахально отправляют их как поисковый запрос
<Gumel[web]> аааааааа я наверное мало пиво выпил, пойду ещё за бутылкой, забыл уже англ яз, закончил политех почти как год назад, скиньте мне команду то как востановить пароль
<Gumel[web]> Гыыы ппц как ребенок тут ниче как буд-то не знаю а хочется все узнать и что бы ткнули носом
<Gumel[web]> <artus> поерзал
<Gumel[web]> или ты о другой
<artus> Gumel[web], полистай форум, вот прям щас под пиво, просто полистай))
<Gumel[web]> ну вот смотри
<artus> там много чего расписано )
<total__> artus, так есть решение этой проблемы "у меня было все настроено на домене ru, все работало и грузилось, а на домене ti , браузеры нахально отправляют их как поисковый запрос"
<total__> ?
<artus> total__, причем тут домен к грузилось? ))) хоть на мелкософт.сом поменяй, для локалки пофиг )
<Gumel[web]> да я спать хочу ппц как, а завтра опять пить, корпаратифффка на работе))) просто выкроил время пока я вечерами дома
<artus> total__, и да, читай мануал к апачу
<total__> artus, например xxx.ru он грузит, а xxx.ti он делает поисковым запросом
<total__> тут проблема походу уже с браузерами
<artus> причем тут браузер?
<artus> или пинги и трасировка с nslookup уже не в почете? только браузеры котируются?
<total__> artus,http://paste.pro/5139030
<total__> все работает
<artus> ну и, что в логах апача ? что в /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ ?
<total__> все активно, и норм, без ошибок
<Gumel[web]> админы ау
<Gumel[web]> вышлите мне мой пароль на мою почту
<artus> как оно может быть без ошибок если не открывает то )
<Gumel[web]> логин мой просто гумель
<malovkir> Люди!!! Неужели никто не знает как прикрутить к Unity какие то эплеты??? Глухо как в ТАНКЕ!!! Тоже мне, поддержка самого большого русского сообщества Linux...
<artus> Gumel[web], /join #freenode , там админы
<malovkir> красноглазые арчеводы, и те отзывчевей!
<total__> artus, попробуйте в своем браузере ввести скажем site.ru и site.ti и посмотрите его реакцию
<artus> total__, cat /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/site.ti на пасту показывай
<artus> malovkir, и что тебе гугл то расказал про аплеты в юнити?
<malovkir> вот право скажем ничего не рассказал... чето  я у него не спрашивал(
<artus> ну тогда от нас ты чего хочеш?
<baronos> потому что апплетов к юнити панели нет?
<artus> переписать юнити чтоб оно поддерживало гномовские апплеты?
<baronos> :-D
<artus> malovkir, причем тут вообще апплеты гнома к юнити?
<baronos> Запусти приложение, привяжие его к панели и будет тебе там значок.
<malovkir> при том что в той статье которую я приводил, чтобы видеть температуру cpu,gpu,hdd нужно прикрутить апплет на панель
<total__> artus http://paste.pro/5139031
<baronos> Дык на верхнюю панель ставятся они
<malovkir> мне нужно что то вроде апплета системного монитора
<artus> malovkir, а может к окулисту ?
<artus> malovkir, Инструкция для рабочего окружения Gnome 2 тебе ни о чем не говорит?
<malovkir> дак я кликаю по верхней панели и совсем не вижу предложения добавить что то
<baronos> Дык это не гном
<shenmue> кстати а что же тогда юнити? вм?
<total__> artus, что скажете?
<baronos> Это плагин)
<shenmue> панель терь тоже плагин компиза?
<shenmue> хотя.. если дм предлогает только вм и там есть юнити...
<artus> total__, tail -f -n 100 /var/www/wordpress/log/access.log  и пробуй достучатся , смотри чего писать будет
<malovkir> юнити - хрен пойми что... лучше уж тогда к гному прикрутить панельку сверху типа как в Mac... но конечно поиск по приложениям удобен, не спорю
<artus> и паралельно ерор мониторь
<baronos> в юнити да)
<artus> малоли чего у тя там накручено то , может с правами чего
<artus> malovkir, ну дык прикручивай , тебя что, начильно заставили в юнити сидеть чтоль
<malovkir> на верхней панель правым кликом на пустом месте ничего не открывается
<malovkir> дак она по дефолту ставится.
<artus> malovkir, повторяю еще раз, юнити нифига не разу не гном, нафиг по ней тыцять то)
<baronos> поставь фаллбэк если у тебя  11,10 или если у тебя 11,04 перейди в гном 2
<artus> malovkir, а у меня по дефолту гном второй ) и мне хорошо ))
<malovkir> ну так а как прикрутить к ней какие нибудь коньки, эпплеты?
<malovkir> у меня 11.10
<artus> malovkir, http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/conky дык читай )
<baronos> malovkir:  поставь http://mandriver.users.sourceforge.net/classic-gnome-guide.html
<Gumel[web]> теперь наиглупейший вопрос, знаю логин и пароль как залогиниться) Гы
<Gumel[web]> почему тут все так сложно то)
<artus> Gumel[web], тебе ссылку давали , там все расписано
<Gumel[web]> там на английском это раз, и второе подсказать же не трудно, понимаю вы считаете это как 2 пальца обосфальт, но ёмое, не отпугивайте новичков, так линукс и загинается же
<total__> интересно как достучаться до сайта, если браузер отправляет ссылку как поисковый запрос, попробуйте сами зайти на некий сайт домена ti
<artus> Gumel[web], а тут люди не умеющие читать не нужны)
<total__> jy ghjcnj jnghfdbn tuj d gjbcr
<shenmue> а причем тут ирц и линукс?
<total__> он просто отправит его в поиск
<shenmue> ирц есть везде и везде команды одинаковы
<artus> total__, cat /etc/hosts пакажи
<Gumel[web]> АРТУС ну вот смотри есть вот такой текст и че куда подставлять куда мой ник подставлять то msg nickserv identify password
<Gumel[web]> вместо индетифай?
<shenmue> Gumel пиши сюда /nick твой_ник
<artus> Gumel[web], /nick zzz потом msg nickserv identify яяяяяя
<artus> проблема в чем ? )
<total__> http://paste.pro/5139033
<Gumel[web]> спасибо этого я и добивался
<artus> total__, аа, дык у тя ж свой днс же , так ?
<total__> да
<Gumel> ура
<Gumel> ну вот так бы сразу
<Gumel> хотя стойте
<artus> ну дык подумать не ? что надо ему то обяснить что у тебя есть еще и zzz.ti
<Gumel> а че + не ушел?
<artus> total__, как бе или ты днсу обясняеш или просто в /etc/hosts вписываеш )
<Gumel> я видел и читал уже что + это предупреждение и тп
<total__> в настройках днса все прописано
<artus> total__, вобщем сноси нафиг то что ты настроил , потому что толку всеравно никакого ) ибо ты понятия не имееш как оно у тебя работать то должно )
<baronos> Gumel: установи pidgin и http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPaaZzo6kiM
<artus> total__, 127.0.0.1 zzz.ti в хостс и проверяй
<total__> artus на ru, работало, на п
<artus> или как оно у тя там зовется
<total__> ti не работает
<total__> попробуйте в браузере у себя просто набрать site.ti и перейти, почему он его не как сайти ищет, а как поисковый запрос?
<shenmue> baronos, пинг
<baronos> shenmue: понг
<shenmue> в пм глянь
<Gumel> <baronos> вот тут то и проблема
<artus> total__, http://itmages.ru/image/view/375048/abf45b6c
<artus> total__, причем тут ti ? )))
<artus> total__, [/home/artus]% cat /etc/hosts G pof
<artus> 127.0.0.1   zz.pofignadomen
<Gumel> Установка могла пройти неудачно из-за ошибки в соответствующем пакете, либо она была прервана неправильным способом. Вам следует исправить это, прежде чем вы сможете устанавливать или удалять любые другие программы. ВОТ ПРОБЛЕМА
<artus> total__, если у тебя проблемы с днсами то причем тут браузер то?
<Gumel> как победить
<total__> я пытаюсь в браузере загрузить сайт site.ti, но браузер превращает его в обычный посковый запрос
<total__> *поисковый
<artus> вот жеш дуб дерево хвойное
<artus> total__, скрин смотри , и дууумайййй
<Gumel> <baronos> Установка могла пройти неудачно из-за ошибки в соответствующем пакете, либо она была прервана неправильным способом. Вам следует исправить это, прежде чем вы сможете устанавливать или удалять любые другие программы. ВОТ ПРОБЛЕМА
<artus> Gumel, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade чего говорит ? на paste.pro
<baronos> /var/log/lock  наверно.
<Gumel> E: Некоторые индексные файлы не скачались, они были проигнорированы или вместо них были использованы старые версии E: dpkg был прерван, Вы должны вручную выполнить 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' чтобы исправить эту проблему.
<artus> Gumel, и что тебе не понятно в Вы должны вручную выполнить 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' чтобы исправить эту проблему. ? )))
<shenmue> всё
<total__> artus, посмотрите вот это http://www.onlinedisk.ru/file/797387/
<total__> может понятнее станет о чем я говорю
<Gumel> <artus> спасибо исправил уже
<Gumel> )
<artus> total__, ты б еще болванку нарезал и по почте отправил )
<artus> на ютубчег залей)
<artus> total__, ты б лучше показал конфиг днса где у тебя прописан site.ru и site.ti
<total__> http://youtu.be/fu9HH9El-Vk
<artus> может и в браузере закешировалось , в разных проверял?
<malovkir>  /msg NickServ identify darkraven.
<total__> да
<total__> в разных
<artus> эмм, а тебя не смущает что http://paste.pro/5139031 вобщето home.ti ?
<total__> нет, просто я вам примерно назвал, и он локальный, а так там еще нескольно сайтов
<artus> total__, впиши 127.0.0.1 mysite.ti в /etc/hosts
<total__> http://paste.pro/5139036
<artus> а где часть с ru ?
<total__> суть в том что я перенес с ru на ti
<artus> а открывается по старым адресам , так ? )
<artus> может таки обновить днс ) да и вообще нафиг он нужен локально то )
<total__> нет, ведь я же перенес и перезагрузил сервер, с чего он будет по старому адресу, "для учебы"
<total__> просто учился настраивать
<artus> total__, впиши 127.0.0.1 mysite.ti в /etc/hosts и скажи результат
<total__> artus, поставил оперу, она прекрасно грузит, о лиса и хром отправляют его как поисковый запрос
<total__> почему?
<artus> закешировало старые днс записи ) бывает )
<artus> чисти кеш браузеров )
<total__> в хроме не помогло
<total__> сейчас гляну в ол
<total__> в лисе
<total__> в лисе тоже не помогло
<Gumel> Ааааа капец E:I wasn't able to locate a file for the ttf-mscorefonts-installer package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch):
<Gumel> как это победить
<artus> пользоватся aptitude
<Gumel> можно поподробнее, только пожалуйста не посылать в поиск или в фак
<Gumel> зашел туда что дальше?
<Gumel> что дальше то куда окпать????
<Gumel> <artus> ??
<Gumel> <artus> пользоватся aptitude , зашел туда что далеее объясни пожалуйста
<artus> Gumel, http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/apt
<baronos[web]> няшка гном  http://i.minus.com/ibyYKKGLmEstai.png
<artus> ))
<dmay> baronos[web]: ага, оч няшно пол-заголовка отрисовано как активные, а другая половина - нет :3
<baronos[web]> :D
<dmay> винда так не может (с) ^_^
<Snowdrift> почему не делают игры по Linux (
<Snowdrift> то что делаю не всчет
<dmay> а) ради одного процента?
<dmay> б) google hamble bundle же
<baronos[web]> Snowdrift: помоги развиваться desura
<Sergey_IT> baronos[web], чего сломал?
<baronos[web]> Sergey_IT: http://i.minus.com/ibyYKKGLmEstai.png
<Snowdrift> вот почему бы близарду не выпускать свои продукты под линухом тоже
 * Snowdrift походу скоро в бан пойдет
<dmay> Snowdrift: напиши им гневное письмо, они сразу одумаются
<artus> угу) и все за тоже самое )
<Snowdrift> artus, ))))
<Gumel> <artus> что-то мануал пустой уж сильно написано что он умеет а что делать то дальше мне????
<Snowdrift> dmay, им писали писмо уже
<artus> Gumel, ставить через аптитуд, как ставить написано в мане
<artus> Snowdrift, на форум ныть , в очередной раз повторяю)
<dmay> Snowdrift: ну, значит они одумались, теперь просто ждите XD
<Sergey_IT> baronos[web], не понял (. А причем здесь 9.04?
<Gumel> у меня другой вопрос почему обычным метотодом не ставиться щас?
<Snowdrift> artus, да блин я не ною )
<Snowdrift> artus, я что то по делу зашол спросить щас буду вспоминать )
<Sergey_IT> Gumel, а ну, дыхни )
<dmay> Gumel: почему обычными методами не ставятся mscorefonts?
<dmay> подсказка - MScorefonts
<baronos[web]> Sergey_IT: да, копирую файлы из ext4) бубна еще не стоит, я же альтернейт юзаю, вот и пришлось старый добрый 9,04 задействовать))
<Snowdrift> народ как сделать чтоб панель юнити не скрывалась !!!
<artus> Gumel, не знаю почему у вас не ставится) у меня все ставится) наверно потому что я не пользуюсь синаптиком и иже с ним )
<baronos[web]> Snowdrift: исправить код панели юнити
<Gumel> Аааааа люди , я понимаю я для вас полный нуб, но вы меня поймите, расчитать короб для саба или что-то подобное вы будите допустим полным нубом, так что подсказываете вы мне как я бы написал поолная добротность, я бы намекнул, но вы бы нихрена Ð
<artus> !255 | Gumel
<ubuntuhelp> Gumel: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<Sergey_IT> artus, у тебя еще ТАВ есть )
<artus> Sergey_IT, дааа, он есть у меня))))
<Gumel> Аааааа люди , я понимаю я для вас полный нуб, но вы меня поймите, расчитать короб для саба или что-то подобное вы будите допустим полным нубом,
<Gumel> так что подсказываете вы мне как я бы написал поолная добротность, я бы намекнул, но вы бы нихрена не поняли
<artus> а помимо этого куча няшных алиасов ) на все случаи жизни )
<malovkir> Чето мне совсем не нравится эта 11.10, надо ставить 10.04. С этой Юнити даже мозги пудрить не охото... Впрочем Gnome 3 недалеко ушел... Солидарен с Torvalds'ом...
<baronos[web]> гном 3 няшка)
<artus> Gumel, ты того, короба расчитывать методом тыка начинал? али всеж удосужился прочесть литературку то
<dmay> гном3 б-м няка, но им есть, куда пилить
<Snowdrift> неужели не как
<malovkir> почему это няшка? гном 3 какашка какая-то а не няшка... раньше Gnome хотелось использовать, и право, добавить в него поиск по приложениям было бы прекрасно, но добавлять в него юнити - убожество.
<dmay> Gumel: это называется "естественный отбор в среде обитания" 8]
<Gumel> <artus> когда я начинал этим заниматься мне адекватно помогали
<artus> вон пусть барон пилит, а потом выдаст годный мануал как в 2 счелчка сделать хорошо )
<Snowdrift> artus, как востоновить reid после обновления на 11.10?
<baronos[web]> malovkir: дык не надо сравнивать гном 2 и гном 3 это совершенно разные вещи.
<artus> Gumel, я же сказал, читать форум) хотябы, если нет желания читать мануалы )
<Gumel> <artus> я конечно все понимаю но ответить можно не намеками и сказать напиши то и то получишь то
<artus> Gumel, тебе ответили уже раза 3 так точно)
<dmay> malovkir: просто вы, мусье, как бы это сказать, не вкурили )
<baronos[web]> только ПО гномовское, а ДЕ совершенно инное
<artus> Snowdrift, зачем его востанавливать? он развалился чтоль? )
<Gumel> <artus> значит я не понял и надо ответить точнее, я говорю как ребенок, на моем примере, как я расчитал короб и сказал литраж но не сказал размеры
<dmay> а вообще, в ДЕ должны быть только ланчер с поиском и таскбар с пинами. остальное - свистоперделки...
<Snowdrift> artus, стали какие то UUID )
<malovkir> baronos, ну... я видел этот ваш гном3... мне не понравилось... как и Unity... ну а KDE... - без комментариев, религия не позволяет.
<malovkir> Хорошо бы Debian обуздать...
<Gumel> <artus> вам это понятно и очевидно а для меня это лажа, кстати так и не ушел за пивом
<dmay> *вброс* как в семерке, в общем :3
<baronos[web]> malovkir: вас и не принуждают, есть выбор и вы в праве выбирать то что вас устраивает. А если мозг не может перестроить алгоритм действий это уже совсем другое дело.
<artus> Gumel, если мне чего то не понятно то мне не тяжело и загуглить) есть разница между а научите меня всему потому что я ленивый и у меня вот с этим трабла, хотя должно работать , вроде как
<malovkir> DE как бы подразумивает что там есть всё по дефолту... и именно это мне и не нравится... лучше уж поставить всё самому из реп на ывбор
<baronos[web]> dmay: я был вынужден поставить windowpager с ней она стала удобней намного)
<dmay> baronos[web]: второй монитор рвёт все эти виртуальные десктопы по удобству как тузик грелку
<malovkir> baronos[web]: скажите, если я поставлю ubuntu с alternate CD (only base system), я смогу установить gnome 2 или это глупость?)
<artus> malovkir, ставить надо с нетинстала ) смысла в альтернейте никакого
<baronos[web]> установи mate
<shenmue> а он в репах есть?
<baronos[web]> и будет тебе фолк гнома почти
<dmay> алсо, под оффтопиком виртдесктопы не могут быть адекватными просто по определению. в смысле, по дизайну вин32 апи
 * baronos[web] убежал ставить бубну 12.04 без гуя с последующей инсталяцией гном 3)
<malovkir> artus, нетинсталл вещь!
<Sergey_IT> malovkir, гном2 умер
<malovkir> только интернеты у меня к сожалению 100кбит... 700мбит 2 часа лью
<artus> Sergey_IT, да нифига , живой и радует)
<malovkir> поэтому смысл в alternate есть
<Snowdrift> artus, дак как? )
<Sergey_IT> artus, недолго осталось
<dmay> artus: malovkir: нафиг нетинсталл! http://goodbye-microsoft.com/ !
<artus> malovkir, вот как бе потому и не надо тебе альтернейт) с нетинсталом у тебя на все про все уйдет метров 400 )
<artus> dmay, нафиг эти извращения )
<artus> Snowdrift, панятия не имею)
<dmay> artus: вы ничего не понимаете в концептуальности!
<malovkir> artus, 3-4 часа установки? как бе... ну нафиг такую установку. ethernet из гнезда выдерал, лишбы ставить non-free софт и обновлять систему после установки...
<artus> malovkir, просто с тем же альтернейтом у тебя всеравно метров на 500 обновок будет)
<artus> malovkir, да какие нафиг 3 часа ?
<artus> система у тебя будет стоять уже через первые 50ть мегабайт)
<Snowdrift> artus, я нашол можеш спросить если надо будет
 * Snowdrift ура заработало!!!!!
<malovkir> artus, real?
<artus> malovkir, вобщето да )
<malovkir> о_О
<artus> malovkir, ставиш базовую систему и все)  можно даже в чатик выйти) пока будут тянутся иксы с гномом )
<Snowdrift> народ посоветуйте как сделать видеорегистратор из ubuntu
<artus> зато приедут свежие и только то что надо )
<Snowdrift> artus, а тут можно по debian вопросы задовать?
<malovkir> я так подумал, и решил... ну нахрен эти юнити, поставлю 10.04
<malovkir> а потом уже поглядим, в кого кидать помидоры когда заставят юзать 12.04
<shenmue> malovkir в след лтс будет она оО
<Snowdrift> malovkir, дак ставь 11.10 и gnome3 )
<malovkir> гном 3 - не лучше юнити
<dmay> Snowdrift: загружаешь убунту, идёшь на dealextreme, ищешь, выбираешь, оплачиваешь, ждёшь. и готово
<malovkir> мне наверное надобно mate
<malovkir> dmay, чего простите? диск купить чтоле?
<malovkir> dmay, да ну нафиг, проще интернеты купить покруче.
<dmay> видеорегистратор же
<dmay> malovkir: за 50 баксов? это на два месяца чтоль?
<Snowdrift> dmay, лол смотри у меня есть камеры отдают по rtsp jpeg mjpeg чем писать чтоб журнал был и там motion ^
<dmay> а видеопотока в них нет чтоль? оО
<dmay> может всё таки dealextreme? -__
<Snowdrift> скажи в приват ссылко
<artus> ну дык motion или зонемаиндер , проблема в чем ? )
<dmay> а гугл? о_о
<dmay> .com на конце, и алга
<artus> dmay, да там и .ru с головой )
<dmay> artus: там уже и .ру есть? О_О
<Snowdrift> там всякая дребедень\
<Snowdrift> ru это что ?
<Snowdrift> Ы)
<dmay> ну так ИЩИ же
<artus> Snowdrift, ну тогда букварь читать) если наборы буков сложеные в слова для тебя дребедень )
<dmay> там и камер полно, и готовых DVR'ов
<Snowdrift> dmay, а можно тупому затроту сказать это так програмный видеорегистратор называется или ты отгуглился и решил копипстнуть для понта?
<Snowdrift> artus, !!!!
<artus> Snowdrift, 21:21          artus | ну дык motion или зонемаиндер , проблема в чем ? )  к окулисту, срочно !
<dmay> это так digital vireo register называется
<Snowdrift> dmay, вот спасибо
<dmay> *видео
<Snowdrift> zoneminder некуда не годитсо )
<Snowdrift> Хотелось что то вроде dominatinon
<Snowdrift> %)
<Snowdrift> artus, сорри прошляпил масагу (
<malovkir> эээ... так причем тут 50 баксов dmay?
<dmay> за 15 нашел?
<Snowdrift> artus, но всеравно не годится Motion толкьо в связках а ZM не работает воще даже по дефоулту ему еще и JAVA подгоняй всякие хрен знает от куда и проц жрет на XEON  (
<Snowdrift> а есть телефон с UBUNTU?
<artus> всем годитцо а тебе не годитцо
<dmay> Snowdrift: есть. но зачем?
<Snowdrift> dmay, интерестно
<Snowdrift> выбираю ща телефон себе
<dmay> хошь самсунг омнию продум занедорого? на него можно прошить бубунту, говорят :3
<dmay> только там телефонная часть при этом не работает
<Snowdrift> artus, еще вопрос есть ли убунту ltsp сервак?
<dmay> есть
<Snowdrift> dmay, я смотрю в сторону samsung галакси ЭС2
<dmay> за такие деньжищи? на ведроиде то?
<Snowdrift> скоро еду в германию а там вернут налог 20%
<Snowdrift> и того 23 выйдет
<dmay> я за 25 взял два вп7 ^_^'
<Snowdrift> !top
<ubuntuhelp> top — консольная команда, которая выводит список работающих в системе процессов и информации о них. так же см: !conky
<Snowdrift> dmay, пробывал samba ctdb?
<dmay> Snowdrift: потребностей не было
<Snowdrift> dmay, а rdp клиет
<Snowdrift> клиент
<User443[web]> Подскажите пожалуйста какой символ надо поставить перед название программы чтобы она не блокировала терминал?
<dmay> так rdesktop же оО
<Snowdrift> ггы
<Snowdrift>  &
<dmay> User443[web]: & и не до, а после
<User443[web]> bash: ошибка синтаксиса около неожиданной лексемы `&'
<User443[web]> ммм
<User443[web]> пасиба
<User443[web]> да, оно
<dmay> а вообще по Ъ это screen и там уже рулить
<User443[web]> пока лень с ним разбираться)
<nAgoHaK> ку
<nAgoHaK> User443[web]: ник смени
<User443[web]> может ко мне он с армии прицепился, чё ты?)
<nAgoHaK> User443[web]: я не че, а кто, и не жалуйся потом что я не предупреждал. второй раз замечание делаю - ник смени
<User443[web]> вот ты сам провоцируешь конфликт, то же мне администратор.
<dmay> чойт опять за приступы кровавой тирании операторов? О_О
<User443[web]> сказал бы "у нас так не принято" и обьяснил
<dmay> или веб-клиенты уже не человеки?
<nAgoHaK> расслабились
<User443[web]> спасибо за помощь, парни. С наступающим)
<Vlad___> Добрый день. 11.10 мини. Материнка P8H67-I. Дискретной видюхи нет. После установки и перезагрузки появляется логотип убунты с 4мя "бегающими" точками под ним. После этого - пустой экран с мигающим курсором в левом верхнем углу экрана. Советы с
<Vlad___> форума(те что нашел) не помогли("nomodeset", горячие клавиши). Grub2 обновлял и игрался с конфигом - то, что попробовал не дало никакого эффекта. Подскажите куда ещ
<Vlad___> ещё капнуть.
<Vlad___> Grub обновлял через LiveCD, соответственно. Так что там всё ок. При нажатии контрл+альт+дел и уходе на перезагрузку, мигающий курсор сменяется на сообщении о завершении процессов
<dmay> лайвцд то нормально работает?
<Vlad___> Я им очень недолго пользовался, замечаний не было
<dmay> LFS, говорите? детский сад же http://blog.opensourceecology.org/2011/12/civilization-starter-kit-dvd-v0-01/
<Snowdrift> dmay, это говно
<dmay> это ваши компы мамно, особенно если электричество тю-тю ?/
 * Snowdrift я выбрал opensources но походу там всем по**** что нечего не работает
<Snowdrift> dmay, да я так
<Snowdrift> dmay, а ты так сразу
<dmay> в, вон ты про что
<Snowdrift> dmay, )
<dmay> ну так велком ту бьютифул ворлд оф фридом же
<Vlad___> солнечная энергия
<Snowdrift> dmay, да все ништяк так то
<dmay> вхере онли ю кер эбаут йоур проблемс
<dmay> Vlad___: а возмёшь ты её где?
<Vlad___> ну батареи ж
<dmay> в магазине не дадут - у них тоже света нет, компы не работают, ничо ниработает, склад сгорел итд итп
<dmay> не, ты не понял
<Vlad___> )
<dmay> электричества ВООБЩЕ нет. апокалиптец, 2012 и всё такое
<Vlad___> тада зачем этот трактор на видео?)
<dmay> чтоб запилить где спать и где растить жрать
<dmay> трактор там только один из юнитов
<dmay> дерево технологий покруче чем во всяких  старкрафтах
<Vlad___> а от людоедов он отбивается?
<Vlad___> (аборигенов и бандерлогов)
<dmay> кстати. огнестрела я там не видел пока...
<dmay> хотя за такое их посадили бы, небось
<dmay> главное это батарейка для ноута, на котором эту двдшку читают XD
<Sergey_IT> что тут о солнечной энергии?
<dmay> Sergey_IT: вон ссылка выше
<Vlad___> куда лучше файлы с изображениями заливать, чтобы потом ссылаться на них на форуме? какой бесплатный хостинг?
<dmay> itmages
<rekcuFniarB> img.flashtux.org
<Vlad___> спасибо
<Vlad___> и Вам)
<Sergey_IT> dmay, ты что? На ночь столько инглиша читать (
<Vlad___> читать? о_О
<Vlad___> я думал смысл в видео
<Vlad___> чорт
<dmay> Sergey_IT: лерн зе ленгвейдж, ит вилл хелп ю афтер демокраси вил би брингед то Раша! )
<Sergey_IT> видео не люблю, инфу читать надо
<Sergey_IT> dmay, утопист?
<dmay> Sergey_IT: для поржать :3
<Vlad___> :))
<Sergey_IT> дмай - людоед, демократов наелся
<Sergey_IT> го, чего сломал?
<go8765> Sergey_IT, seamonky
<go8765> когда запускаю чатзилу-падает
<go8765> как знал ^)
<go8765> но я не ломал, оно само изкоробки-фича
<Sergey_IT> рассказывай... все так говорят - оно само... я тут ни причем...
<go8765> Sergey_IT, серьёзно! ничё кроме адблока и смены дефолтной темы не делал http://paste.ubuntu.com/787226/
<Sergey_IT> go8765, пиши багрепорт
<go8765> Sergey_IT, может и напишу потом...
<go8765> не хош протестить баг?
<Sergey_IT> go8765, мне 12.04 хватает ))
<Sergey_IT> baronos, ожил?
<baronos> Sergey_IT: несовсем((
<Snowdrift> artus, бань меня на 12 часов
<baronos> двенашка не хочет гном 3 принимать с альтернейта(
<Sergey_IT> Snowdrift, слабак! Вырабатывай характер
<Snowdrift> Sergey_IT, )
<artus> @kban Snowdrift 86400 на сколько получится
<Snowdrift> Sergey_IT, я разбудить чела хотел
<artus> :D
<artus> а я че, я ниче)))
<baronos> хехе)
<Sergey_IT> baronos, зря ты с 12 экскрементируешь... там и так есть чему падать )
<baronos> Sergey_IT: забавно то, что ставишь без гуя и потом полный гном, он ставится без проблем, но косяк при открытии даш-меню, там пусто, майн меню не открывается, ссылается на косяк в питоне.
<baronos> А вот с юнити я еще не ставил)
<Sergey_IT> baronos, так недопилено это под 12-ку
<artus> baronos, извращенец)
<Sergey_IT> baronos, я все только по дефолту смотрю
<baronos> Sergey_IT: что то они сделали, потому что недели две назад, этот процесс проходил на ура, и всё работало)
<Sergey_IT> хотя нет - юзаю пидгин, эволюшн и крузадер
<Sergey_IT> baronos, так за 2 недели 2 ядра сменилось, и питон на днях пилили
<artus> baronos, ты ж там всеравно играешся) затести 3й гном на дебиане
<baronos> у меня в винде пиджин, банши, опен.офис :-D федора на rawhide с дровами на видео падает.
<himik> о, как я удачно зашел
<baronos> artus: я ставил демьяна 7, там гном 3,2,1 стоит и пакеты с либами наисвежайшие)
<himik> в венде значит пиджин работает?
<artus> baronos, у меня в ней ток скайрим с деусексом) больше в ней ниче не надо )
<artus> baronos, стабильненько?
<baronos> artus: не совсем, у меня с рутом была проблема, такая же как была на стадии зарождения 12,04
<artus> подробнее
<Sergey_IT> himik, в хорошо распиленной венде все работает
<himik> ну ее в баню эту венду
<baronos> из под консоли рут работает прекрасно, но с гуем идет ошибка аутентификации
<artus> а, ну в гуе то он и не нужен
<himik> хвала разуму, наконец вернулся на debian
<Sergey_IT> baronos, зачем тебе в гуи рут?
<baronos> ну к примеру я не смог поставить автозаход в демьян
<Sergey_IT>  himik, какому разуму? Его все меньше и меньше (
<baronos> artus:   у меня ща колда установится и я пойду нервы сбрасывать на дефолт))
<artus> ))
<himik> Sergey_IT: да не, в воздухе витает пока что дух разума
<Sergey_IT>  himik, который плодит недоделанные сущности...
<himik> Sergey_IT: какие это такие сущности, можно пример?
<himik> а то не понятно мне
<Sergey_IT> юнити, к примеру
<Vladislaw> Всем привет
<Vladislaw> как установить ИЕ на убунту? :)
<himik> хыы
<Sergey_IT> изыди
<Vladislaw> может есть и другой способ решения? в контре не показивает описание то которое в виде страничек
<Vladislaw> думаю может из-за отсутствия каких либо либ от ИЕ
<himik> кс1.6?
<Vladislaw> угу
<artus> тебе на канал извращенцев #winehq
<himik> стим?
<Vladislaw> неа :( (каюсь)
<Vladislaw> там все не по нашему, думал может кто сталкивался
<himik> че, 150р зажал? )
<artus> Vladislaw, могу только зачитать пункт правил и зобанить)
<Vladislaw> та я таких денег и в жизне не держал в руках
<artus> так что лчше таки на канал вайна
<Vladislaw> та не, не над, уже иду
<himik> ну я лично для кс держу венду
<himik> собственно только для него и держу, держал, и буду
<Vladislaw> так неохота ребутиться, у меня есть на винте ХР, но боюсь она обиделась 4то давно не заходил
<baronos> artus: можно и дейли билд но там нетинсталл)
<artus> baronos, не, нафиг, работает не трож ) даже в виртуалке смотреть не буду )
<baronos> гыы
<baronos> а я поставлю таки нетинсталл)
<go8765> есть ppa для seamonky? или свежий деб?
<artus> baronos, нутогда оформи в одну строку чего скомандовать для нетинстала надо , погляжу таки
<artus> go8765, в гугл !
<Sergey_IT> go8765, ставь 12.04 - там все свежее
<go8765> artus, уже нашёл
<go8765> Sergey_IT, напоминаю-диалап :)
<baronos> go8765: pkgs.org
<artus> go8765, напаминаю, ссзб )
<go8765> artus, это не тебе адресовалось вообщето, так что не лезь!
<artus> :D и всеравно ты извращенец)
<baronos> artus: моя не уметь в одну строку нетинсталить, моя только учиться нетинсталить :D
<artus> baronos, ну я в плане оформить в 1ну строку чего доставить там надо будет )
<baronos> artus: apt-get install gnome
<baronos> и 400 с лишним метров гнома прилетит)
<go8765> главное что на http://mozilla-russia.org/products/seamonkey/linux.html битые ссылки Ж) us
<baronos> хотя он сам ДЕ тянуть будет дефолтную гном
<artus> ну так то и я умею) я ж не вкурсе какие там твики нужны и тд, и тп )
<Sergey_IT> go8765, и зачем тебе монкеу тогда?
<go8765> Sergey_IT, всмысле тогда? при диалапе?
<baronos> add-apt-reposytory ppa:seamonkey2/seamonkey2 уже не работает?
<Sergey_IT> go8765, да
<baronos> repository*
<baronos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa https://launchpad.net/~joe-nationnet/+archive/seamonkey-dev или мы ланчпадом пользоватся не умеем?
<Sergey_IT> при диалапе надо сорсы качать и компилить, а потом баги самому исправлять
<artus> Sergey_IT, и то правильно) пока сорцы вытянет у народа неделя отдыха будет)
<go8765> baronos, там не свежее :(
<baronos> go8765: наисвежайшие -> https://launchpad.net/~joe-nationnet/+archive/seamonkey-dev
<go8765> не туда
 * artus несвежее, однако посвежее диалапа то :D
<go8765> baronos, спасибо. недосмотрел
<go8765> и на лаунчпаде  таки по-моему  не юзерфрендли интерфейс
<[pragma]> go8765: да ладно, по крайней мере лучше чем на sf.net пашет
<[pragma]> хотя последние их правки мне тоже не очень,раньше лучше было. Интересно, почему так? Почему вске интерфейсы стают говёными со временем, с чем это связано? :\
<go8765> потому что их фичи превращаются d баги
<go8765> теперь очередь за гуглом. у него все шансы
<[pragma]> ещё может потому, что появляется массовость == гауно
<[pragma]> типа много сделать за сжатые сроки и в итоге все оказывается просто карточным домиком
<[pragma]> но директора этого не понимают.
<Sergey_IT> раньше индусы код писали, а теперь они архитекторы
<[pragma]>  или у разрабов просто не достаточно силы воли сказать "Мы хотим делать , как надо, а не как вам хочется"
<[pragma]> просто девелоперов прижимают, и у них просто нету яйков противостоять нажиму
<go8765> да нет. мне например deviantart нравится и flikr тоже ничё так вроде нисмотря на массовость .и вообще чем проще. как по мне тем лучше, а инновации-оставлять как альтернативу по желанию и когда превосходство будет очевидным-внедрять, а не как обычно-доброво
<[pragma]> потому как ЗП высокие и типа "я же получаю, значит надо"
<go8765> льно-принудительно.
<go8765> ну lg
<[pragma]> не ну а web девелы вообще редкая штука(хорошие)
<[pragma]> они должны быть хорошими программерами+ художниками, что редкость
<go8765> может быть, а то так - как-то нехорошо, что интерфейс 92 года и до сих пор всем нравится...
<Sergey_IT> коньяк, чем старее, тем лучше
<go8765> мне тоже нравятся старые интерфейсы, они как-то призёмлённее
<go8765> а не эти космические технологии
<baronos> ну как гш, приземленный для людей сделан, удобный;-)
<[pragma]> короче, единственные нормальные (более менее) сайты  выпускает Студия А.Леб., а так вообще хорошие сайты довольно редки, так что удивляться нечего
<go8765> хотя наличие выбора-тоже важно, захотел - включил старьё, захотел-новенького чего-то - пожалуйста... :)
<Sergey_IT> господа, чем то надо же загружать производительность процессоров
<go8765> да. это сговор производителей и программеров:) я всегдаэто знал :)
<Vladislaw> мда а там молчат все
<go8765> Vladislaw, попробуй p[layonlinux
<[pragma]> что новое - не обязательно лучше. Пример: SF.net поменяли интерфейс-да, ппц круто конечно, только вот нихера не пашет ни при добавлении фалов с ФФ, ни воообще при всяких операциях с SVN
<go8765> Vladislaw, crossover
<Vladislaw> с ним я даже контру не смог установить
<[pragma]> go8765: да, если есть выбор, круто, но обычно егонету)
<artus> @voice [pragma]
<artus> [pragma], не ругайся
<go8765> [pragma], у гуглопочты кстати щя, не считая мобильно интерфейса-щяс их 3 + темы :)
<Sergey_IT> мы счастливые - всегда есть возможность уйти в консоль ))
<[pragma]> а что ппц это ругательство, artus ? Серьёзно? ))
<go8765> [pragma], перечитай
<go8765> Sergey_IT, и поменять там цвет буковок :)
<[pragma]>  artus ладно, но класс, это мой первый войс за историю вообще)
<artus> ))
<Sergey_IT> go8765, а тебе все надо менять?
<go8765> Sergey_IT, наблюдательный :)
<go8765> baronos, а где в том папа seamonkey-browser, -chatzilla, -mailnews?
<go8765> *папа=ppa
<baronos> go8765: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=Seamonkey
<go8765> baronos, за  2 года я так и не научился это делать к своему стыду :)
<himik> ух, я посмотрел сейчас 12.04. Что сделали с убунтой со времен 10.04??
<himik> куда дели ВСЁ?
<Sergey_IT> himik, все на месте, в консоли )
<go8765> baronos, хотя как оказалось-там ничего полезного и не оказалось :(
<himik> ну хоть xterm нашел
<himik> что-то ряды пользователей на этом канале редеют
<himik> два года назад здесь стабильно под 100 сидело
<artus> baronos, эх, на винт чтоль внешний натягивать, ибо как то в виртуалке 3й гном нерабоает то (
<baronos> artus: хехе)
<artus> baronos, во, гномошел как ставится?
<baronos> gnome-shell , но он скорее всего 3,0 версии и поэтому не ставится. Обновить попробовать через репы до 3,2,1. и обновить меса в нем попробовать
<artus> 3.0 стоит вроде как
<baronos> я вот не помню сид или экперемнтал  репы ставить надо(
<artus> baronos, http://itmages.ru/image/view/375244/a7294e88 ато так оно как то не айс )
 * baronos в ужасе от своего интернета :-/
<baronos> artus: посл сообщение было доставлено с ссылкой на реп генерейт?
<artus> не
<baronos> http://debgen.simplylinux.ch/ от сюда я ставил эксперементал
<artus> да я по старинке apt-get install -t experimental ))
<baronos> надо сид ставить ))
<baronos> http://packages.debian.org/sid/gnome/gnome-shell
<artus> надо на реальное железо ставить) в виртуалке по ходу дела не будет )
<baronos> на эксперементал 2,9 почему то((
<artus> Версия: 3.2.1-8
 * baronos записал в блокнотик apt-get install -t experimental
<artus> только крачивее от этого оно не стало )
<artus> baronos, http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/6505238.png вот такое в виртуалке поиметь можно ?
<artus> ато как то недогном второй какой то
<baronos> по крайней мере можно было до версии виртуалки 4.6
<baronos> у меня виртуалка 4.8 версии и кстати даже убунту с гш не ложилась
<artus> хмм, 4.1.8 , это она ?
<baronos> угу я 1 забыл))
<artus> и при логине просто гном выбрать?
<baronos> вообщем до 4.1.6 гш в виртуалке сразу работал. Я вспомнил что даже федора с сусей лайф гш показывал. А сейчас борода. походу в дровах или 3д графики самой виртуалки
<baronos> artus: да просто гном выбирал и всё.
<baronos> http://linuxsam.org.ua/archives/5375
<artus> baronos, http://www.it-obzor.com/blog/aliev/indicator-virtualbox-indikator-dlya-bystrogo-zapuska-virtual-box-mashin во какой прикол есть )
<baronos> гыы))
<baronos> ну это совсем для ленивых)
<artus> ну в принципе удобно то )
<artus> 2.8 метра не жалко)
<baronos> у тебя разве гном2?)
<artus> аха))
<artus> деволтная 11.04 )
<only_you> artus: чего там часов мало на скрине?
<baronos> я всегда думал *box какой то стоит))
<artus> baronos, был , лень чето стало как то пилить новые рюшики) и поставил посмотреть бубунту ) я ж на ней был последний раз на 9.04 )
<artus> вобщем если 12.04 меня не обрадует уползу на дебян)
<baronos> artus: вот оно как)) дык сразу бы на 11.10)) я то на дебиан пойду там хоть гном 3 как следует будет работать сразу, а не как в бубне с последующей инсталяцией и так далее)
<artus> baronos, юнити для извращенцев)
<baronos> artus: это точно)
<artus> baronos, ну я то 12ю жду ради посмотреть на 3й гном ) не более) если на дебе 3й станет раньше и адекватнее то чтож ))
<artus> baronos, вобщем как потестиш маякнеш)
<baronos> что то дсл тухнет на линии походу че то((
<artus> оо, в 16м хроме гмыло офлайновое
<baronos> по дефолту  ее запихали значит)
#ubuntu-ru 2011-12-30
<artus> не, там типа аддона чтото типа
<baronos> у них расширение есть оффлайн гмаил, и они наверно его прикрутили как дефолтное так же как и ютьюб
<baronos> пойду нетинсталь сделаю)
<artus> ты на железо нетинсталиш?
<baronos> угу)
<baronos> дык двенашка с гш не дружит сейчас из-за питона(
<baronos> а я хочу нормуль гном с дебианоподобной осью, федора хорошая удобная но че то отталкивает)
<artus> baronos, вобщем давай обкатывай) как только будет стабильненько даш отмашку)
<baronos> ок))
 * baronos ушел
<User193[web]> Всем привет!
<User193[web]> ОС: Linux Ubuntu 10.04          Как запускать в Wine игры,которые защищены StarForce? Как настроить Wine?
<sharikoff> трям
<TomFarr> тест
<ubuntuhelp> TomFarr, Fail!
<TomFarr> пипол ¿
<TomFarr> спите что ли¿
<TomFarr> пынг
<TomFarr> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> TomFarr, Понг.
<ilshat> как в вичате открыть вкладку для привата?
<sharikoff> http://trinixy.ru/pics4/20111226/podborka_91.jpg
<ilshat> хех )
<User403[web]> доброе утро господа)
<User403[web]> а где пардон, в убунту 11.10 консоль в графическом режиме найти?
<rapidsp> terminal
<jlewka> всем привет
<User403[web]> а теперь леди и джентльмены, главный вопрос
<User403[web]> как настроить авторизацию прокси?)
<jlewka> народ, подскажите, а может из-за правила iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --syn --dport 3128 -m connlimit --connlimit-above 30 -j REJECT --reject-with tcp-reset  быть забанен ip адрес?
<jlewka> что бы вообще все соединения от компьютера к серверу сбрасывались бы...
<sharikoff> User403[web]: http://squid.opennet.ru/auth.shtml
<User403[web]> с наступающим всех кстати!
<baronos> хола хола)
<makita420|> Ssss
<makita420> Дароооовааааа лиди пинганите если меня видно
<makita420> Ауууууууу
<andrex|off> !hi > makita420
<ubuntuhelp> makita420, please see my private message
<makita420> Hdhdhdh
<makita420> Sjhshsh
<makita420|> Ksjsbsb
<andrex> язабан
<makita420> Челевечет привевю тядств
<ilshat> !hi >Ilshat
<ubuntuhelp> ilshat, please see my private message
<makita420> Hgfg
<makita420> Tfhh
<baronos> ну а теперь переведи на русский язык и по теме
<andrex> да он не одекватный. похоже двух букв связать не может
<baronos> хех
<yurau> народ пошел. не с кем работать. :)
<FredyBackSlash> Доброго всем
<FredyBackSlash> Такой вопрос, что-то можно настроить в ftp клиенте чтобы он нормально видел файлы с русскими именами на виндовом сервере.
<FredyBackSlash> ?
<ilshat> ftp клиент запущен на убунту?
 * arinov прикупил нетбучок с убунтой на борту и сертификатом
<useall> i
<yurau> ilshat: а что надо?
<FredyBackSlash> ilshat: да
<yurau> arinov: какой нетбук? дай ссылку на характеристики
<FredyBackSlash> мне желательно чтобы работало в FileZilla и в Krusader
<FredyBackSlash> в консоли вообще знаки вопроса
<ilshat> FredyBackSlash: пробуй env LC_ALL=ru_RU.CP1251 krusader
<baronos> там кодировка скорее всего cp1251, поэтому надо пробовать подрубать с экспортом кодировки.
<yurau> FredyBackSlash: в филезилле есть настройка кодировки
<yurau> лень самому посмот реть что-ли?
<arinov> yurau:  самый лоуенд eee pc seashell
<arinov> c atom n570
<baronos> у меня фтп такой есть в списке я туда только через браузер захожу, клиенты не один кодировку не принимает(
<yurau> arinov: там 2 ядра или  одно?
<arinov> просто потому что с ликсами
<arinov> 2 и на каждом 2 потока
<yurau> arinov: тогда нормальный
<yurau> arinov: сколько стоит?
<yurau> arinov: какой линукс?
<arinov> да мне почту проверять да в ирк сидеть, стоит на ваши деньги примерно 6 000
<arinov> ноуты заебали
<arinov> ой
<arinov> забыл что тут мат не вхож
<FredyBackSlash> yurau: в файлзиле получилось, настройку нашел, env для крусадера не помагает
<ilshat> FredyBackSlash: у круса наверно тоже в настройках есть
<FredyBackSlash> ilshat: не видел, вроде все настройки посмотрел
<yurau> arinov: чем ноуты не нравятся? тяжелые?
<arinov> да, у меня три, я вроде определился с их местонахождением
<ilshat> FredyBackSlash: Вид - Выбрать кодировку
<FredyBackSlash> ilshat: о сработала, и даже запомнило, спасибо
 * BACbOK Приветствует всех.
<FredyBackSlash> Вы там уже празднуете?
<FredyBackSlash> Кто завтра уже не выходит на работу отзовитесь.
<andrex> ну я
<andrex> отпуск у меня
<SergeyIT> думаю, большинство
<BACbOK> и я
<ilshat> че какая программа на НГ на канале? )
<dmay> собирать ядро
<dmay> если тебе реально интересно, как провести НГ тут, то у меня для тебя плохие новости...
<ilshat> dmay: да я думаю тут не мло народу будет. т.к. НГ наступает у всех по разному
<andrex> ilshat: да брось ты эту идею, выключи комп сходи за пивом и напейся в усмерть
<ilshat> andrex: да я ж в шутку говорю
<ilshat> у меня жена завтра работает. так что на мне готовка. уборка. дел будет достаточно )
<dmay> > Flying bear kills two Canadians
<dmay> reuters, ага ಠ_ಠ
<andrex> так им и надо
<dmay> http://i.imgur.com/jBZqM.jpg
<Vladi1985> Добрый день. С Наступающим всех! :)
<Vladi1985> Кто не спит, посмотрите, пожалуйста, тему: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=178947.msg1326334 Может придёт в голову какая-нибудь умная мысль
<arinov> потерпеть до следующего года никак?
<Vladi1985> :) уже 3 дня ковыряюсь с HTPC. хотелось бы до НГ успеть
<dmay> а может лучше ну его? и с друзьями куда нить свалить?
<dmay> люди вот не знают как от работы отделаться до НГ, а они тут думают, как бы время поубивать >_>
<arinov> в каком пакете декодер для vob?
<arinov> dmay: у меня поезд через 2 часа
<arinov> работа закончилась, можно валить домой на праздник
<dmay> ууу, белые люди....
<jlewka> всем привет...
<jlewka> народ...
<jlewka> а что делать если в 0 реиде один диск отвалился по непонятным причинам?)
<jlewka> железный реид...
<dmay> у меня более сложный вопрос - как заставить себя работать 30го декабря?
<andrex> представить что 30 января)
<dmay> про 3-4-5-итд января я потом отдельно спрашивать буду :/
<sharikoff> andrex: у тя попов знакомых нету?
<andrex> нет )
<andrex> это ещё к чему вопросец...
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, до конца света еще год...
<sharikoff> да я пацана хотел покрестить..
<andrex> аа
<sharikoff> в городе не хочу
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, а зачем знакомство для этого?
<sharikoff> хочу в деоевне где нть
<sharikoff> SergeyIT: ну узнать чо почем и когда и сколько
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, какая разница, если хочешь? )
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, звякни в какой-нибудь монастырь
<andrex> ну у меня был, когдато знакомый, но городской и ушол уже к прооцам
<sharikoff> SergeyIT: ну я надеялся на небольшой обзор рынка со стороны непосредственного учасника
<SergeyIT> позвони и спроси
<User601[web]> добрый вечер, кто может подсказать как скомпилировать и установить сквид?))
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, в данном вопросе место важнее, где хочешь, а не цена
<andrex> User601[web]: ридми читай
<sharikoff> я за цену и не говорю
<dmay> User601[web]: apt-get install squid не?
<artus> dmay, ну изврашенцам только дай покомпилировать
<sharikoff> artus: пинг
<artus> User601[web], сам умное слово вычитал или подсказал кто?
<artus> sharikoff, понг )
<dmay> artus: во! вот ты мне насоветуешь чем вместо работы заняться!
<sharikoff> SergeyIT: вот тут было бы идеально но ехать 5 тыщ километров http://cs4550.vkontakte.ru/u65334943/106507072/x_e059dc7e.jpg =)
<artus> dmay, ну дык если тросника нарубил то чаи гонять)
<dmay> не. мне надо так, чтоб не отходя от плантации и при этом совесть не возмущалась ^_^'
<artus> dmay, я даже не знаю чего и посоветовать окромя как орошать стенки желудка спиртосодержащими жидкостями)
<dmay> мне ещё за руль вечером (
<jlewka> железный 0 рейд восстановить можно как нить?)
<artus> jlewka, а гугл тебе чего говорит?
<artus> jlewka, или настолько ленив что только тут спрашивать можно? )
<jlewka> ))))))
<sharikoff> что они не восстанавливаются
<jlewka> ну млин... диск новый вряд ли полетел
<jlewka> просто глюк)
<jlewka> переиницилизировать и все
<andrex> User601[web]: из репов ставь и не парься, ибо нефиг если всё устраевает
<sharikoff> контроллер ищи такой же
<dmay> плин, хабр совсем занетортили (
<sharikoff> скорее всего он сдох
<jlewka> да вряд ли
<sharikoff> jlewka: уже сто раз твердили миру
<sharikoff> не юзайте аппаратных рейдов
<jlewka> ну как же... ну не могла это со мной случиться... ну не могло!!!!!!(
<sharikoff> собирайте программные
<artus> дада
<sharikoff> или zfs raidz
<sharikoff> =)) вапще песня
<dmay> > If everyone reading this donated руб.100,
<dmay> ведипикия такая ведипикия
<dmay> jlewka: есть два типа людей - те, кто ещё не делает бекапов, и те, кто ТЕПЕРЬ делает
<jlewka> и данные с него не вытащить?(
<sharikoff> jlewka: вытащить в конторе какой нь
<jlewka> а как примонтировать аппаратный рейд
<jlewka> ладно, пойду читать)
<skai-falkorr> че как, ночные создания
<MILLIONER> Друзья, кто поможет мне з наутилюсом
<skai-falkorr> только логопед
<MILLIONER> может кто не понял о чем я.. а о ФМ Nautiluis
<MILLIONER> *Nautilus
<sharikoff> =))
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: ку
<sharikoff> skai-falkorr: дароф
<skai-falkorr> чекак?настроение праздничное?
<sharikoff> вроде того
<skai-falkorr> а у мя как седня сосед съежился - так сразу подъем:)
<skai-falkorr> взялся читать песнь льда и пламяни
<skai-falkorr> *пламени
<User601[web]> skai-falkorr отличная серия, жду перевод танца с драконами)
<skai-falkorr> он уже давно же
<skai-falkorr> заглядывай на флибусту почаще
<User601[web]> любительский?
<skai-falkorr> да нет вроде.таже, что и остальные 4 перевела
<User601[web]> о, отличная новость перед годом дракона)))
<User601[web]> в апреле выходит новый сезон, жду с нетерпением)
<skai-falkorr> второй сезон по второй книге будет
<User601[web]> ага, интересно посмотреть экранизацию)
<skai-falkorr> а мне почитать чтото не про космос и будущее:)
<skai-falkorr> закончил читать про мир смерти серию у гаррисона
<User601[web]> не читал вроде бы..
<skai-falkorr> серия про приключения язона динальта
<User601[web]> хм, не читал, надо прочесть
<User601[web]> спасибо за наводку, давно про космос не читал))
<skai-falkorr> мир смерти и возвращение в мир смерти.книг 8 или 9 в двух сериях
<skai-falkorr> так ниче, но иногда сюжетные повороты иногда странные
<User601[web]> оценим, в игре престолов отличные сюжетные повороты, очень непредсказуемая книгка))
<dmay> песнь льда и пламени это гарри потттер для аудитории повзрослее :/
<skai-falkorr> индиана джонс - это гарри поттер:)
<skai-falkorr> ибо индиана джонс и какая нить срань:)
<User601[web]> в точку))
<skai-falkorr> названия
<dmay> индиана джонс это чак норрис )
<dmay> но, опять же, для другой аудитории
<chuck_norris> @kick dmay УЧННСР
<User601[web]> хе-хе-хе
<skai-falkorr> не стоит поминать чака всуе
<dmay> skai-falkorr: а не боишься что САМ за такое накажет?  о_о
<dmay> вот так повернёшься назад, а там - он
<skai-falkorr> dmay: та это его дух вселился в меня и сделал знаменитый удар
<skai-falkorr> да и занят он.в кино снимается в 70 лет
<skai-falkorr> а я ить в детстве смотрел рейнджера:)
<dmay> угу, и в рекламе всяких ВОВок )
<skai-falkorr> "это ты называешь удар? вот это удар"
<skai-falkorr> хз.тиви не смотрим.вот и рекламу не видим
<User601[web]> отличная реклама, пойду домой, гонят с работы..
<User601[web]> всех с новым годом!!
<skai-falkorr> верни машину времени на лор
<skai-falkorr> новый год завтра
<User601[web]> не,, она мне нравиться)))
<dmay> skai-falkorr: запили в бота ссылку на tsya.ru же -_-
<skai-falkorr> !tsya
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='tsya'
<skai-falkorr> !tsya is <reply> Если не хотите получить лопатой по затылку - выучите правила с tsya.ru
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, skai-falkorr
<dmay> а кстати да, чего-б такого почитать бы, сурьёзненько-художественного-фентезийного? или это нынче из разряда мифов?
<skai-falkorr> смотря что те надо
<dmay> уж http:// до вставь, а то не у всех сильно продвинутые клиенты
<skai-falkorr> фентези или все таки фикшен
<skai-falkorr> !no tsya is <reply> Если не хотите получить лопатой по затылку - выучите правила с http://tsya.ru
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that skai-falkorr
<dmay> фенетези, сайфаи поднадоели
<skai-falkorr> записки черного властелина у дихнова почитай
<skai-falkorr> кстати если фикшен не совсем надоел - можешь грина почитать. про искателя смерти.такая помесь будущего и древнего рима:)
<skai-falkorr> годная смесь.планетарные путешествия и аристократы, мечи/силовые щиты и ИИ
<skai-falkorr> бой на арене и тайные интриги
<dmay> эм... я только грина с алыми парусами знаю )
<skai-falkorr> саймон грин
<dmay> а
<skai-falkorr> серия про охотника за смертью
<dmay> "записки..." это не юмористическое часом?
<skai-falkorr> нуу записки так полуюморное
<dmay> а то чего-т меня обложка озадачила
<skai-falkorr> ну битву за ергрис почитай у дихнова
<dmay> а, ну ок
<Denel-manilov> привет всем"
<skai-falkorr> там шпага гроссмейстера а потом битва за ергрис
<dmay> Denel-manilov: что сломал?
<Denel-manilov> ни чего...... )))
<skai-falkorr> а знаете почему мы армагеддон переживем в 2012 году?
<Denel-manilov> почему?
<dmay> skai-falkorr: сначала на "записки..." тогду уж посмотрю )
<dmay> я знаю почему я переживу - просплю
<Denel-manilov> справедливо....
<skai-falkorr> потому что ченые драконы обладают защитой от магии вплоть до 5 уровня.а армагеддон - колдунство пятого уровня
<MILLIONER> Народ а  буду какие то книги на тематику фентези комеди
<dmay> армагеддон штука хорошая, но она и банальных скелетов всех не выкосит, если их реально дофига
<Denel-manilov> это если сервер ВСЕЛЕННОЙ не рухнет в 2012.... то все норм будет
<skai-falkorr> MILLIONER: ты гуглопереводчиком чтоль пользуешься?
<dmay> MILLIONER: претчетт
<dmay> плоский мир
<skai-falkorr> dmay: я ваще им никада не опльзовался.терять свои трупсы заради малого дамага всем врагам?чур меня
<dmay> хотя оно немного занудненько, и к книге шестой-седьмой становится однообразным...
<skai-falkorr> MILLIONER: белянина почитай.бабкина
<dmay> skai-falkorr: depends. в некоторых случаях полезно
<skai-falkorr> dmay: наме хоть ван
<dmay> на финальной битве, например
<dmay> когда уже пофиг, сколько у тебя народу останется
<skai-falkorr> помню я в пятых героях.оригинальной компании вроде.не.в трайбс оф зе ист.финальная битва за мага
<skai-falkorr> против биары
<dmay> ну или банальная ситуёвина "у меня стек скелетов, у него вся возможная топовая живность, я кастую армагедец и сваливаю с одним оставшимся скелетом"
<dmay> а уж если есть клинок армагеддона....
<skai-falkorr> я сначала пытался драться честно.но против нескольких тыщ дьяволов и питов был слаб
<dmay> я пятые только краем глаза затронул
<Denel-manilov> вопрос есть: если я к подаренной винде, купил офис, и антивирь. А потом поставил Ubuntu c LibreOffice.... кто я после этого???
<skai-falkorr> пошел нашел мудреца.заменил скиллы на темнумагию.и берсерком тока так вынес
<dmay> а про шестые вообща на днях случайно узнал XD
<skai-falkorr> 6 не тру
<skai-falkorr> выпилили все ресы
<skai-falkorr> а вот пятые няшне
<dmay> Denel-manilov: мазохист. но это лечится.
<skai-falkorr> полцарства за героев 5
<Denel-manilov> <dmay> Есть рецепт?
<Ilshat> кто нибудь знает, как у dnsmasq закрепить dns'ки провайдера. чтобы его локальные ресурсы были доступны?
<dmay> Denel-manilov: скачиваешь 2гис, вбиваешь в поиске "психолог", смотришь ближайшего
<skai-falkorr> Ilshat: прописать в резолв не?
<Ilshat> skai-falkorr: резолв переписывает при запуске.
<skai-falkorr> man chmod
<Ilshat> при запуске dnsmasq
<skai-falkorr> и смотри как запрещать изменение резолва
<Ilshat> skai-falkorr: эт неправильно как-то )
<skai-falkorr> Ilshat: это сработает.че те еще надо то?:)
<Ilshat> хотя.сработает только локально. но не в dnsmasq
<Denel-manilov> психолог вроде не нужен..... сегодня скачал Бателфилд 3й задумался о винде, но по играл в кошерный убунтовский Nexuiz, забыл что Бателфилд вообще существует
<skai-falkorr> знач пошарь конфиг днсмаск
<Ilshat> да я уже. и гугл пошарил.  чет не нашел. поэтому сюда заглянул
<skai-falkorr> а ман читал?
<Ilshat> да
<Ilshat> придется вручную прописать ему. как котенка мордой тыкать
<Ilshat> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Ilshat, Есть контакт.
<markmx> посаны
<markmx> я вас предать боюсь... скоро
<markmx> я уже почти сделал флешку с минтом
<skai-falkorr> markmx: сожги ее в очастительном огне фдиска
<skai-falkorr> нафиг он нужен
<markmx> просто бунта начала косячить
<markmx> раньше я просто реинсталил :) но счас вот хочу порпобовать чо нить эдакое
<skai-falkorr> как она может?этож неозможно
<markmx> из топлиста на дистровоче
<skai-falkorr> зачем реинсталл?
<skai-falkorr> почини
<skai-falkorr> будь мужиком
<skai-falkorr> будь мужиком, "издавать звуки как овцы"
<markmx> да вот такой глюк наблюдается - даже два - логин очень долгий, и скайп в автозагрузке грузится но без иконки в трее
<markmx> приходится килить его и заного стартить, тогда нормалег
<skai-falkorr> sni-qt стоит?
<markmx> кути родненький стоит я на нем креативлю постоянно чо нить читерское :)
<skai-falkorr> sni-qt эт то, что превращает трей кутешных приложений в индикаторы индикаторного апплета
<Denel-manilov> к стати, hdd -active  не моргает на убунте. это нормально?
<skai-falkorr> ага.
<andrex> он глаза закрыл и кайфует от удовольствия, ведь его никто не дёргает каждые пять минут
<Denel-manilov> и индикатор wi-fi на буке тоже не горит....
<Denel-manilov> да..... проц в нирване)))
<andrex> эм ну это уже странно
<skai-falkorr> чет с acpi не то
<Denel-manilov> но сеть видит подключается
<andrex> а карта у тебя хоть определилась
<andrex> опоздал)
<Denel-manilov> да да!
<Denel-manilov> все работает, но к сети созданной мастдаем не подключается....
<andrex> а карта по которой вий делаетсеть поддерживает режим точки доступа, или другие компы эту сеть видят, если нет то как определил что работает карта?
<Denel-manilov> с wi-fi роутерами проблем нет, а вот с буками не хочет работать
<Denel-manilov> я уже подключался к точкам доступа тестил, к ноутам не конектится, хотя сеть виджу. сеть созданную мной  не видят
<Denel-manilov> **вижу
<Danila> Ребята, по настройке внешнего вида можете помочь, или тут только серьёзные вопросы?)
<Denel-manilov> и режим точки доступа есть
<andrex> Danila: на форуме поищи
<andrex> Danila: там даже гдето тема есть со скринами
<Danila> andrex: спасиб, пошёл искать
<skai-falkorr> ибо вкусы нормальных людей могут отличаться от вкусов "нормальных людей"
<andrex> )
<markmx> все... приду к вам скоро с новой минты :) на флуксбоксе, посморим как у них у этих зеленых
<skai-falkorr> markmx: ник смени тока не забудь
<skai-falkorr> чтоб мы тя не узнали
<skai-falkorr> ибо стыд стыд стыд
<andrex> #mint туда приходи)
<Denel-manilov> минта?
 * andrex вабще не видит смысла переходить на убунту подобные дистры, ибо рано или поздно они превратятся во чтото похожее или даже хуже
<dmay> о, а в стиме же буянство и сейлы
<Danila> как можно вот так http://clip2net.com/s/1rAPu сделать в наутилиусе? у меня он ща выглядит вот так http://clip2net.com/s/1rAPO    А именно сделать "Хлебные крошки" как на первом скрине, убрать надписи "назад", "вперёд" и т.д. и убрать лишние значки
<dmay> втф хлебные крошки?
<Danila> это вообще к чему относится? оконный менеджер, компиз, тема...куда копать?
<Danila> хлебные крошки - на первом скрине вот это home>mattheu>images
<dmay> алсо, лучше всего жто спросить у matthieu, я так думаю
<Danila> :))))
<skai-falkorr> поставить наутилус 2.32
<dmay> какое очевидное название то
<skai-falkorr> ибо это на гтк2 еще
<skai-falkorr> скрин
<Danila> вооо, спасибо, ща сделаю
<skai-falkorr> dmay: наверное он сча поставит)))
<dmay> Valve complete pack 750р. жалко мне, или не жалко, кто знает?
<Danila> а наутилус 2.32 не в стандартном репозитории чтоли?
<Danila> йхааааа! вери найс!
<Danila> спасибо skai)
<skai-falkorr> !faq > valsinats
<ubuntuhelp> valsinats, please see my private message
<skai-falkorr> почему они никогда не читают ничего?
<skai-falkorr> !pm > valsinats
<ubuntuhelp> valsinats, please see my private message
<baronos> хола хола)
<skai-falkorr> абло инглес?
<Ilshat> iptables умеет дропать только по хосту?
<baronos> найн)
<skai-falkorr> Ilshat: посмотри в блоге.там было в шпаргалке про иптаблетсы
<Ilshat> напомнишь? ))
<skai-falkorr> хосспаде
<skai-falkorr> открой блог и в верхних статьях заметишь
<Ilshat> да не. блог напомни )
<skai-falkorr> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/12/overview-20-iptables.html
<Ilshat> во, спс
<skai-falkorr> дико внезапный адресок блога
<skai-falkorr> аж непонятно бы, как догадаться то:)
<andrex> лень, чё поделать, даже поиском по блогу воспользоваться не могут уже
<skai-falkorr> andrex: да какой поиск.на первой странице в последних записях
<Ilshat> skai-falkorr: то , что там. я знаю.
<andrex> ну всёравно вдруг не увидит)
<skai-falkorr> Ilshat: знал бы - не спрашивал
<Ilshat> меня интересует конкретно дроп только по хосту. чтобы при добавление не менял на ipшник
<Ilshat> тьфу
<Ilshat> по днс имени
<skai-falkorr> дык там это есть
<skai-falkorr> де фейсбук блочится
<skai-falkorr> Также можно использовать домен для блокировки:
<skai-falkorr> # iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp -d www.facebook.com -j DROP
<skai-falkorr> # iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp -d facebook.com -j DROP
<Ilshat> да, вижу. не заметил
<skai-falkorr> Ilshat: вниматочней читайте, сер:)
<skai-falkorr> не хош все адреса контактика вписывать?
<Ilshat> а, как можно сделать некий антибаннер с регуляркой?
<skai-falkorr> поставить адблок?Оо
<skai-falkorr> че ты имеешь ввиду
<baronos> artus: пинг
<skai-falkorr> baronos: пиши грамотно
<baronos> ping
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<skai-falkorr> baronos: либо пынг, либо зэшэтепе
<Ilshat> чтобы можно было банить по регулярным выражениям. типа *.vk.com, reklama.*.ru
 * baronos заблокнотил истинну "зэшэтепе"
<Ilshat> я так полагаю наверно есть готовые какие то решения
<skai-falkorr> а чем те домен забанить?
<Ilshat> в iptables если банить домен, поддомены будут недоступны?
<Ilshat> врятли
<baronos> skai-falkorr: где написанно как победить inotify.py для weechat (точнее как заставить его уведомление показывать)?
<skai-falkorr> у мну lnotify
<skai-falkorr> посмотри в зависимостях
<skai-falkorr> iptables -I OUTPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -m string --string "yandex.ru" --algo kmp --from 32 --to 300 -j REJECT
<skai-falkorr> Ilshat: чет так
<skai-falkorr> а ты пробовал?
<skai-falkorr> забань вк и посмотри откроется ли чтото еще
<skai-falkorr> Ilshat: но учти.стринги - грязный хак и хз как сработает
<User490[web]> Привет, народ!
<dmay> User490[web]: ну давай, рассказывай, чего сломал?
<User490[web]> Кто поможет новичку? Нажимаю alt+<-  и выхожу в терминальный режим
<User490[web]> Должен вроде вернуться назад в браузере...
<skai-falkorr> User490[web]: ставил console-cyrilic?
<User490[web]> Да
<skai-falkorr> зря
<skai-falkorr> ооочень зря
<skai-falkorr> кирилица настраивается по другому
<skai-falkorr> сноси пакет через apt-get purge и если надо - реконфигурь конфиги
<dmay> о, а это убожество таки заменили чем-то адекватным?
<andrex> dpkg-reconfigure console-setup чёто типа этого, но оно и раньше было
<dmay> skai-falkorr: ну-ка, ну-ка, расскажи-ка?
<skai-falkorr> dmay: man console-setup
<User490[web]> Чтение информации о состоянии... Готово E: Не удалось найти пакет console-cyrilic Чтение информации о состоянии... Готово E: Не удалось найти пакет console-cyrilic Чтение информации о состоянии... Готово E: Не удалось найти пакет console-cyrilic
<skai-falkorr> добавь нужное в конфиг и сетапкон сделай
<andrex> User490[web]: ну поставь его, бедного, очевидно же
<skai-falkorr> с двумя л
<skai-falkorr> console cyrillic
<skai-falkorr> же
<skai-falkorr> через дефис
<skai-falkorr> почему никто не пользуется автобополнениями команд
<User490[web]> автобополнениями
<andrex> дополнением
<dmay> > µTorrent Plus == 1 Year Subscription for 1 PC / Windows 7, XP, Vista == This is a subscription product with a fee of руб 829.12 per year.
<skai-falkorr> ими самыми.до автодополнения тебе скилла не хватит
<dmay> чооааа?
<skai-falkorr> юзай бополнения
<andrex> )
<skai-falkorr> dmay: ага.они сделали ему платную часть
<skai-falkorr> чето на уровне vuze получилось.тока за бабки
<skai-falkorr> или на уровне ktorrent
<dmay> да не в платной части дело, а в цене
<dmay> не хуже винрара же
<skai-falkorr> dmay: дорого?
<skai-falkorr> смирись.этож вантузятнеги
<skai-falkorr> им прога уровня кторрент в новинку.вот и требуют бабла за то, что нам давно бесплатно есть
<dmay> не, ну я же честно хотел их поддержать же
<dmay> кста, из всех модных платных фич мне нужны ровно нуль.
<skai-falkorr> хе
<skai-falkorr> а никому не нужно
<skai-falkorr> мне трансмишшена хватает
<dmay> так что это просто, тксзть, порыв сердца был
<skai-falkorr> в линукс фоундашен отправь
<skai-falkorr> или в хорг
<skai-falkorr> пусть пилят на твои деньги мультимонитор:)
<skai-falkorr> кстати каноникал взялась пилить
<dmay> а донейта у них и в помине на сайте нет :/
<dmay> нуштозалюди
<skai-falkorr> подонейть мой бложик:)он пользы больше мюторрента принес:)
<dmay> не, мне мультимонитор в бубуне не нужен. бо линукс - серверная ось. но это да, какбэ вброс...
<skai-falkorr> толстовато
<dmay> так не мне же )
<dmay> вот если б ты там описывал всякие сладкие плющки .нета, то я-б ещё подумал... )
<skai-falkorr> в последнее время она годна для десктопа.не для всех.но при верном выборе железа - годно
<skai-falkorr> я там записывал плюшки с использованием моно.это считается?
<dmay> ненененене, мне прог это срачики надоели ещё пару лет назад )
<dmay> *про это
<skai-falkorr> кстать у тя яблофона нима?
<dmay> а моне тоже не, не считается. ибо там wpf нет
<dmay> б-же упаси
<skai-falkorr> а япада?
<dmay> только хакинтош в вмвари
<skai-falkorr> или япода тача?
<dmay> не
<skai-falkorr> хммм
<skai-falkorr> эх ты
<skai-falkorr> наши игру написали, а поддержать отечественного производителя некому
<dmay> не моя область же
<dmay> по секрету, там столько наших нынче игры пишет...
<skai-falkorr> а видеол кстать собирательный образ андроидоюзера?
<skai-falkorr> не ну тут наши наши
<skai-falkorr> ленцтра и гарфильд
<skai-falkorr> айайайайай
<skai-falkorr> неудачно
<skai-falkorr> кажется я прищемил иичко ногой своей
<User211[web]> skai-falkorr -- Спасибо за помощь!
<skai-falkorr> dmay: напомни мне, когда я так низко пал, что помогал людям.а то я запутался
<User211[web]> sudo apt-get purge console-cyrillic sudo apt-get purge console-cyrillic
<User211[web]> Только что
<User211[web]> Я уже перезагрузился
<User211[web]> Это новый ник
<dmay> skai-falkorr: *obvoius trollmode* когда тестикулы себе прищемил и спас людей от своего потомства
<baronos> и прям мои кириллические тексты видно?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ????
<skai-falkorr> dmay: не.не прищемил.не насовсем:)так что выжил
<dmay> тогда верни спасибо обратно XD
<baronos> skai-falkorr: мой текст ???,  moi tekst ???
<skai-falkorr> baronos: не будь так наивен
<skai-falkorr> попался на детскую ловушку
 * baronos вааще в балдеже)))
<skai-falkorr> пойду скушаю ситховую еду
<baronos> с кашерным аппетитом
<skai-falkorr> не сикховую, а ситховую.еду темной стороны
<shenmue> http://cs5739.vk.com/u50225981/-12/x_8ed68f88.jpg ребенок рисовал
<skai-falkorr> стыдитесь, товарищ
<skai-falkorr> сцылошко на контактик не труЪ
<shenmue> это не контакта а секта
<skai-falkorr> лучше уж на г+ выкладывал бы
<shenmue> а чем г+ лучше?
<shenmue> какая разница куда прямой линк введет?
<skai-falkorr> мне он внешне нравится больше.структурировано лучше
<skai-falkorr> и там есть edgeworld
<shenmue> энто чоу?
<skai-falkorr> эт браузерка прикольная космиеская.бейздефенс базед с боями, альянсами и прочими плюшками
<shenmue> ппц. еще тут мне на секту жалуется а сам в олнай игры играет...
<shenmue> ты на рисунок лучше глянь =) красиво
<skai-falkorr> дык что там играть:)поставил строиться здание 8 уровня и на дугой день - другое
<shenmue> baronos пыщ
<skai-falkorr> время от времени звезды вломи врагам
<baronos> shenmue: тыщ
<skai-falkorr> да и в топовый альянс внедрись
<skai-falkorr> када скушно - можно занять время
<skai-falkorr> а еще там бильярд мультиплеерный есть
<shenmue> хы
<shenmue> ппц
<skai-falkorr> а в вотс хот прикольные картинки попадаются
<skai-falkorr> среди пошаренных
<shenmue> как ты скучно и однообразно проводишь время
<shenmue> построй здание, вннедрись в топ альянс
<baronos> дослужись до менеджера и ограбь их нафиг)
<skai-falkorr> ну эт 5 минут в день.сначала надо развиться
<shenmue> вот разрушить здание и поднять свой клан до верхушки топа - это по мне
<skai-falkorr> а так было:)в другом секторе
<skai-falkorr> но потом нас стали притеснять читеры
<shenmue> а и было не раз проделанно
<skai-falkorr> сча и побанили и мы восстанавливаем силы
<shenmue> хотя все браузерные игры отстой. как и социальные сети со своими огородами
<baronos> лусшая социальная игра это линукс)
<baronos> ч*
<shenmue> говорю как любитель jrpg
<skai-falkorr> ну так ноут надо сначала поменять.а потом смогу героев 5 играть:)
<skai-falkorr> хочу хочу хочу
<skai-falkorr> тут трудностей нет
<baronos> в вакфу нравится система экономики и правления, правда ограниченная ввиду своей бета стадии но всё же, вся экономика сторится от самих пользователей. нпс нет кому можно впыжить)
<skai-falkorr> в комфу?
<baronos> wakfu
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/DSC00109.JPG вот что раздобыл
<shenmue> у каждого линуксойда должен быть пингвин
<baronos> злодей, я в консоли и не могу поглядеть((
<skai-falkorr> ну и тормознутый у тя юнайт
<skai-falkorr> http://www.linuxcenter.ru/shop/gifts/plushToy/Tux_plush/
<shenmue> skai-falkorr это flush качает и раздает
<shenmue> и через оперу качаю образ андрона
<skai-falkorr> а про нормальные хостинги типо минуса или итмагеса ты не слышал?
<baronos> да уж сразу лютого пингвина королевского купить)
<shenmue> да. помнится это было в четверг
<skai-falkorr> кто читал CAD?
<dmay> какие-то у меня, видимо, не те CAD'ы вокруг )
<dmay> автодеск читать не приходилось
<skai-falkorr> cad-comics
<skai-falkorr> цантрол альт дел.комикс про геймера и его непростую жизнь
<baronos> преспик по версии ПО и либам к сид ветке пришел почти
<shenmue> я тока мульт видел про чела и скарим
<shenmue> скайрим*
<dmay> а... видел пару раз. не xkcd и не c&h, так что бе
<skai-falkorr> baronos: бросай наркотики
<shenmue> baronos мне
<skai-falkorr> dmay: ну xkcd  у мну в рсс.иногда годно.а цх рсс есть?
<baronos> косяки были в двенашки с гном 3, но я их скурил.
<dmay> там с ним какие-то проблемы были, помнится...
<baronos> пока не исправят питона (и есть подозрение на выпилиного моно), я посижу на .....
<dmay> плин, в стиме платилку сломали... ну почему сегодня никто не хочет моих денег, а?
<baronos> dmay: крякед стим)
<dmay> брокен, тогда уж...
<skai-falkorr> dmay: эммм.я вроде не отказывался:))
<baronos> я все докачать баттлу не могу меня злоОсь бесит с её недо-ДЕ и ставнями
<dmay> skai-falkorr: тебе не положено )
<dmay> baronos: э? какими ставнями?
<baronos> dmay: да сегодня в баттл камеди услышал)
<dmay> ммм.... ну хорошо хоть не в доме-2 :\
<baronos> его мама сейчас смотрит, и шампанское купила чтоб с ними сегодня новый год встретить)
 * baronos спрятался краснея
<skai-falkorr> все мне положено
<skai-falkorr> Ученые обнаружили зависимость интеллекта от музыкальных предпочтений.
<skai-falkorr> Самые низкие результаты в тестах на определение коэффициента развития интеллекта показали те, кто много лет увлекается стилем хип-хоп, а также r’n’b. Рэперов, таким образом, называют самыми «недалекими» среди всех
<skai-falkorr> испытуемых. Для тестов использовали как классические для определения IQ, так и по традиционным тестам по школьной программе, куда был включен основополагающий общеобразовательный материал. Более высокие показатели были у
<skai-falkorr> их ровесников, которые предпочитают классическую и симфоническую музыку. К величайшему огорчению родителей, те дети, которым нравится тяжелая музыка и рок также – обладатели одних из самых высоких показателей уровня
<skai-falkorr> интеллекта.
<baronos> гы, не даром я трэш металл всю жищнь слушаю)
<skai-falkorr> не даром я разные направления металла слушаю:)
<baronos> я другу давал слушать slayer, он (слушал рэп) и сказал мне, как ты слушаешь там один шум. А я наоборот слышал ритм, риф гитары) Хотя он одарен интеллектом от природы в учебе
<skai-falkorr> я не понимаю как мой сосед слушает клубняк.там один бит на сотню песен.вся песня состоит из повторяемой строчки в три, максимум 5 слов.больше видимо запомнить не могли
<skai-falkorr> что там слушать
<andrex> +1
<baronos> skai-falkorr: я вот от клубняка тоже не в восторге, но дабстеп другое дело, там idm смешан с бассом и игрой ритма так что в полне катит что то похожее тяжолой музыки) имхо ;)
 * skai-falkorr окатил святой водой baronos
<User978[web]> ''
<baronos> User978[web]: поклянись что не ты виноват в том что то не работает.
 * baronos в шоке от своего одного знака припенания во всем приложения.
<shenmue> оО
<skai-falkorr> baronos: смени уже вичат на нормальный
<baronos> skai-falkorr: у меня второй день уже dsl/internet лампочки гаснут на модеме время от времени((
<skai-falkorr> и че?вичат то все равно старый
<baronos> а вообще я не грешу на вичат. это самый лучший ирк клиент у меня правдя 0.3.6(
<andrex> хы ну у меня ещё старее, 3.5
<skai-falkorr> у мну тож старый
<skai-falkorr> вчерашний
<andrex> )
<skai-falkorr> CTCP reply from skai-falkorr: VERSION WeeChat 0.3.7-dev (Dec 29 2011)
<skai-falkorr> чай не молоко
<skai-falkorr> искренне ваш, К.Ою
<baronos> хех)
 * baronos ушел дрова приводить в порядок
<skai-falkorr> а кому не слабо с 3жи модемом 70гб трафика в месяц?
<dmay> где дают?
<skai-falkorr> в мегафоне
<skai-falkorr> безлимитно
<skai-falkorr> ВАЩЕ БЕЗЛИМИТНО
<dmay> а почему тогда 70?
<andrex> ну мене, правда я 3г уже закинул подальше
<dmay> давай ссыль
<skai-falkorr> никаких тебе "скорость урежется".никаких тебе "только хттп". скоко модем и сеть выдать может - стока и качай
<valsinats> ''
<dmay> ...хотя там, где мне 3г нужен, и нормальные опсосы то тупят, не то что мегафон...
<skai-falkorr> http://sib.megafon.ru/internet/frommobile/services/reaktivnyy.html
<andrex> сибирь круть
<skai-falkorr> ну у мну тут 3жи сигнал еле ловит, но скоростийка все равно в пяток мегабит выдается
<andrex> надо тока с синоптиками договориться чтобы, зимы по теплее были)
<skai-falkorr> дык итак тепло
<skai-falkorr> -15 всего
<baronos> +8
<andrex> ну да эта зима чёто тёплая, наверно ктото раньше додумался
<skai-falkorr> хотя сегодня -2
<skai-falkorr> к новому году теплынь дали
<baronos> skai-falkorr: вас там не тряхонуло землетресением от кызыла?
<baronos> я*
<skai-falkorr> не.самое странное.кызыл посреди пути между иркутском и нами.иркутск ощутил.мы - нет
<andrex> да мы ощютили)
<baronos> у меня брат звонит в самый момнет тряски и спрашивает у вас там война не началась?
 * skai-falkorr а вдруг война? а я не жравши...
<andrex> ощутили*
<andrex> пока скай не заметил)
<shenmue> а я поел
<shenmue> война гришь? ох держите меня семеро
<andrex> эх боец, иди спать, больше никаких боевиков наноч
<andrex> ь*
<baronos> в абакане в 2004 если не ошибаюсь трясло немного, я сидел в 2 часа ночи кин ужасов смотрел и в этот момнет моё кресло пошатнулось несколько раз, я в ужасе(и как полагается в замедленном действии) поглядел назад ничего не
<baronos> обнаружил, и тут мама с бабкой входят и говорят сворачивай паспорт в трусы)
<skai-falkorr> я тож помню то землетрясение
<skai-falkorr> мне брат чай принес.уговорил я его.тока отхлюпнул, как люстра зашаталась.думаю че он в чай подсыпал, сволосюга
<baronos> :)
<dmay> ну почему торренты сливают всё на честных дофигамегабитах, а няшка-стим еле-еле до полумегабита дотягивает? (
<baronos> злоОСь, торрент, и всё сущее от неверных. бубен и манты вот что спасет мир :D
<dmay> и стим!
<dmay> и благодоря ему я, кста, и должен был избавится от торрентов :/
<skai-falkorr> 8 мегабит с торрентов выдается.а сила сигнала всего 30%
<dmay> кекеке, а у нас вообще такой услуги нет и близко. чуствуют, негодяи, что не потянут :3
<dmay> 450КБ/сек.... позооор.... (
<skai-falkorr> ну у нас ее в тестовом режиме впилили.проверить выдастся ли или сдохнет сеть.было до нового года подключение.но продлили до февраля.знач выдерживают
<skai-falkorr> авось и внедрят везде
 * skai-falkorr пущь пущь пущь
<andrex> чё такое)
<valsinats> ''
<andrex> skai-falkorr: ты зачёты все здал?)
<skai-falkorr> ага
<skai-falkorr> и половину экзаменов уже
<andrex> поздравляю)
<skai-falkorr> и перестирал половину вещей
<skai-falkorr> и обновил запас трусов-носков
<skai-falkorr> в общем я готов к новому году
<andrex> вау
<skai-falkorr> а какие у вас новогодние традиции?:)))
<andrex> завершить всю оставшуюся работу и прийти здоровым домой
<skai-falkorr> скучно както
<andrex> агась, пациентов нет, похоже к нг готовятся
<baronos> я в этом году помог маме посить все кредиты и в этом мой себ подарок, если у моих родных будет все хорошо, значит и у меня все будет хорошо.
<andrex> былаб у меня мама может я тоже её помог бы, а так тока свои скучные проблемы решаем
<baronos> по статистике в блог все больше под виндой с експлорером входят с каждым днем все % растет)
<skai-falkorr> у мну тока 28 процентов с венды
<skai-falkorr> и 9 процентов с осла
<andrex> со следующео года скорее всего упадёт %, типа губернатор ирк ол, обьявил о программе "Иркутская область - регион спо
<skai-falkorr> ктото даж с яподтач выходил
<skai-falkorr> и это тока за неделю
<skai-falkorr> среди 3х с половиной тысяч посетителей
<skai-falkorr> за все время 23% венда. 5 - ие
<andrex> ну какбе, вантузятникам не особо интересны маны по линукс, если тока не крявые руки
<skai-falkorr> ну так у многих венда на работе
<baronos> http://i.minus.com/ir8CRlp6o0jWb.png
<skai-falkorr> а де почитать свеженькое то
<andrex> эт точно
<andrex> хм интересно что входит в остальные 68% линукса
<baronos> например я с федоры заходил меня считал как линукс
<skai-falkorr> http://min.us/mbeCIyq7kI#1o
<skai-falkorr> http://i.minus.com/iBqCsFxDHEL3r.png
<skai-falkorr> ну или прямая
<baronos> гыы с андройда это наверно я))
<baronos> потому что я твоя страница у меня вдройде заглавная, и её ссыкли часто кидал в чат на работе)
<skai-falkorr> не тока ты
<skai-falkorr> ну и страшный у тя дизигн
<skai-falkorr> и скрин в заголовок не мог свой поставить?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: это мой первый опыт в этом деле((
<skai-falkorr> я свою тему пилил 4 часа.пока все плюшки заделал.и это без знания хтмл
<baronos> ну конечно когда почти допиленная тебя убунту есть это удобно, а вот с гномом другоеь дело, и бэк 1800х1600 из стандарта получается чудовещный(
<baronos> тема=тебя*
<skai-falkorr> она нифига не была почти допиленная
<skai-falkorr> там не работали даты
<skai-falkorr> там была картинкосменность в стиле омгубунту
<skai-falkorr> там был другой заголовок
<skai-falkorr> ширина не авторегулировалась и была тонкая полоска
<baronos> я и говорю, я сотрел эту тему я хотел ее заюзать но потом передумал)
<skai-falkorr> не работали кнопки пошарить со знакомыми
<shenmue> выа о чоем?
<skai-falkorr> она была вообще не рабочая практически
<skai-falkorr> я с нее скелет взял и впиливал сам остальное
<skai-falkorr> а самый популярный источник переходов у мну не гугл, как казалось бы:)а опеннет
<skai-falkorr> я фигею
<baronos> Молодец, у тебя хоть какой то есть опыт и понимание в программировании, а я ... ну тут всё понятно :D
<skai-falkorr> я там уже в двух выпусках статей не вошедших в новости попадал
<skai-falkorr> эммм.я говорю у меня вообще ноль знаний в хтмл было
<skai-falkorr> тока английский язык и гугл в сложных вопросах
<baronos> лад, я с гугл клипами тоже без ноль опыта в хтмл сделал боьлше разрешение отображение на странице)
<shenmue> и брат хтмл-шик
<skai-falkorr> не
<skai-falkorr> брат у мну игры для алавара пишет
<skai-falkorr> и мы с ним не общаемся
<skai-falkorr> baronos: а что там сложного.выбираеь на ютюбе ембед.и выбираешь параметры:)
<skai-falkorr> уняня
<skai-falkorr> финал кевеена
<baronos> skai-falkorr: я эксперементировал с кодами которые копировал с тьюба по умолчанию с тьюба, пока не открыл код и не исравил разрешение отображения под формат моей страницы. и к сожалению у меня не получилось поставить кнопку на весь экран((
<skai-falkorr> а ты видео на минус выкладывай.и встраивай в страничку
<baronos> хмм
<baronos> надо будет попробовать, просто у меня сейчас тема пишеться большая про гш, там переплетено и гном3,2,1 гном3,3,2>3
<skai-falkorr> будет чето годное - можешь с ним мне в компанию автором идти на бложик:)
<skai-falkorr> ыыы.в квн уже шутят про выборы
<baronos> я твой блог поставил как полезный:-D
<skai-falkorr> а я говорю автором пойти:)
<skai-falkorr> буш отвечать за гш статьи:)
 * baronos "покраснел"
<skai-falkorr> ибо мне юнити нра
<skai-falkorr> но эт смотря что напишешь:)
<baronos> эт понятно)
<skai-falkorr> как никак больше людей увидят
<skai-falkorr> у мну средняя посещаемость 400-500 в день
<skai-falkorr> а ведь изначально создавал чтобы там некоторые ответы, что тут часто задают выкладывать
<skai-falkorr> ибо надоело отвечать:)
<baronos> я тут делал сравнение диалога запуска alt+f2 юнити и гш. Гномовский вышел удобней из-за автодополнения
<skai-falkorr> ты синапс попробуй
<skai-falkorr> в юнити есть хотяб предикшен
<baronos> юнити заставлял выплнять лишние движения таб
<skai-falkorr> я хз.я к синапсу привык
<skai-falkorr> ибо зейтгейст эт удобно
<skai-falkorr> самое частое по одной букве найти
<baronos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=EItiwWHNz0g юнити видео у меня на ext4 разделе так что сейчас не покажу(( а это гш
<baronos> я не тестил расгирение новое, та вроде как  можно апт из под этого меню использовать, это очень удобно будет
<skai-falkorr> а смысл?аптгет мона и так ввести
<skai-falkorr> вобщем синапс рулит
<skai-falkorr> даж кикофф кдешный сосет.сосет морскую воду и рыбью урину
<baronos> ну тут стороннее ПО получается
<skai-falkorr> и че?
<baronos> к примеру, я сейчас был на дебиан 7, встал гном 3 из под коробки работает всё что нужно не надо пилить так как делать с убунту. и диалог запуска работает как надо.
<skai-falkorr> эмммм...я установил убунту и мне тож ниче пилить не надо было
<skai-falkorr> ну хромиумчик поставить
<skai-falkorr> влц 1.2 бету накатить.
<baronos> вот это меня и радует с одной стороны в убунту, в том что там они пилят юнити.
<dmay> хромиумчик мамно. только хром, только Большой Брат!
<baronos> но гном они уничтожают там
<skai-falkorr> по сравнению с 3 юнитей 4-торт
<baronos> dmay: хром определенно.
<skai-falkorr> пятая ваще будет рулить и педалить
<skai-falkorr> dmay: хромиум торт.как и хром.
<skai-falkorr> фф ацтой
<dmay> хром тортее, там синк чоткий поцанский
<skai-falkorr> в хромиуме тот же самый
<baronos> щас в 12 погиб альтернейт гном, и они выпиливают моно. в репах я их не обнаружил по дефолту. образ от 29декабря был.
<dmay> кста, фф аврора счас б-м ничего так... может запилят наконец следующую адекватную версию после 2.6
<skai-falkorr> б-м = богомерзко?
<dmay> более-менее XD
<baronos> гномОС скорее всего будет переезжать на федора
<skai-falkorr> хз
<skai-falkorr> мож на демьяна пойдут
<baronos> редхат играет большую роль в разработке
<skai-falkorr> ибо федора чушь получилась последняя
<skai-falkorr> хотя ей далеко до суси
<skai-falkorr> ибо суся вообще страшная шабаш
<baronos> не скажи, федора с г3 работает отлично последнии либы rawhide этому подтверждение
<skai-falkorr> федора сама по себе собака страшная
<baronos> я тестил все это дело буквально 3 дня назад
<skai-falkorr> даж равхайд не спасает скудость софта в ней
<baronos> хех, федорщики тоже ужаснулись, я поставил апт и апгрейдисья до 17 федоры)
<skai-falkorr> апт?Оо
<skai-falkorr> чем те юм не нравится?
<baronos> нееее либы убунуту 12 отстаюст от федоры раухайд и дебиан експерементал
<skai-falkorr> зафиг устроил пересадку чирьев с носа на жопу
<skai-falkorr> ну так это лтс
<andrex> )
<skai-falkorr> туда цикл принятия новья меньше
<skai-falkorr> ибо надо пилить
<baronos> skai-falkorr: было забавно) правда дрова на видео не легли с апт)
<skai-falkorr> согласитесь прошлый лтс был отличный.как бы не плакали про 9.10 и 10.10
<skai-falkorr> ибо пилили стабильность,а не плюшки
<baronos> конечно я не ванга и не утверждаю на 100% по моё имхо говорит что г3 на убунту мертв и возрождение будет на дебиан  или федора.  Но убунту она няшка :D
<skai-falkorr> эммм...жив и здоров.то что не станут основу г3 ставить 3.4, а оставят 3.2 - так лтса ради
<skai-falkorr> brb
<skai-falkorr> скучали?
<skai-falkorr> лан
<skai-falkorr> до утра
<skai-falkorr> или дня
<Ilya21_> Здравствуйте
<shenmue> ну привет что ли
<Ilya21_> Хотите халявный IPTV (не развод)
<shenmue> хотите пожизненый бан? (не развод)
<Ilya21_> нет
<shenmue> жалка =(
<Ilya21_> а чё айпитиви на халяву без реги (всё просто) правдо не нужен
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Vlad___> Добрый вечер. Может может кто-н помочь? http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=178947.0 С утра ноль ответов
<Sergey_IT> Vlad___, где ты правил в грубе и делал ли update-grub?
<Ilya21_> А подождать пробовали?
<Vlad___> Правил в /etc/default/grub
<Sergey_IT> Vlad___, c chroot...
<Vlad___> после сделал апдейт
<shenmue> Vlad___ можно узнать причину установки с минимал?
<Vlad___> xmbc. не хочу перегружать сервисами, службами и гуи
<Sergey_IT> Vlad___, как с лайва апдейт делал?
<Sergey_IT> лишее можно отключить
<Vlad___> Зашел в терминал, под sudo запустил редактор файла на нжмд
<shenmue> Vlad___ ну все ээто легко удаляемо и сервис любой остановить можна. как вариант двд либо алтернейт с параметром "без графической системы"
<Vlad___> Я с ШГ ( :) ). Мне тяжело вкурить сразу столько ручной работы
<shenmue> это как легкий вариант. кстати в грабе бы я бы выбрал рековори моде
<Vlad___> а. апдет соответственно также. В терминале с правами рута. Не помню команду. Что-то вроде sudo apt-update grub. Как-тотак
<Sergey_IT> Vlad___, с лайва так после редактирования /etc/default/grub надо апдейт делать со сменой рута
<Vlad___> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=126068.0 делал отчасти по этой инструкции и ещ
<Vlad___> и ещё по какой-то с английского форума. Потом апдейт делал груба. Груб2 не получилось обновить(какое-то сообщение было)
<baronos> госпадя че там в гш ручной работы, автоматизированно всё до мелочи, запустил терминал выпоняй команды, нужно выпонение одноразовых юзай диалог запуска (alt+f2)
<Sergey_IT> Vlad___, chroot делал?
<Vlad___> нет
<Vlad___> Сейчас зайду на лайвсиди, попробую ещё раз
<Sergey_IT> Vlad___, и как же ты тогда груб апдейтил?
<Vlad___> я не очень понимаю свою ошибку. Вбил в терминале лайвсиди sudo update grub
<Vlad___> Захожу на лайвсиди
<Sergey_IT>  Vlad___, ну и где он апдейтить файлы будет - на лайве?
<Sergey_IT> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_grub
<Sergey_IT> надо же апдейтить на харде
<Vlad___> А. Понял. Сейчас попробую
<Vlad___> По этой причине я сейчас вижу /etc/default/grub без своих изменений, сделанных вчера?
<Vlad___> На англоязычном форуме помимо nomodeset ещё рекомендовали закомментить GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT.
<Sergey_IT> не знаю что ты там делал
<Sergey_IT> Vlad___, тебе надо примонтировать раздел, сменить рут и сделать update-grub - вроде так.
<Sergey_IT> Vlad___, я тебе ссылку дал - там полно инфы
<Vlad___> разбираюсь. спасибо
<Sergey_IT> чот колбасит (
<shenmue> чойто?
<Sergey_IT> выкидывет народ пачками, где-то что-то отваливается
<shenmue> а ты про что щас вообще?
<Vlad___> 23:23 art has left IRC (*.net *.split)
<Vlad___> и тд
<Vlad___> много таких
<Vlad___> При обновлении груба(sudo update-grub2) выдал следующее: sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<Vlad___> При обновлении груба(sudo update-grub2) выдал следующее: sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu. Generating grub.cfg
<Vlad___> Found linux image /boot/vmlinuz.... Found initrd image /boot/init.... Found memtest86+... done
<Vlad___> Это хорошо?
<Vlad___> Сделано после chroot
<baronos[sleep]> нет
<Vlad___> :(
<baronos[sleep]> хотя фоунд это как найден так что должно быть норм
<Sergey_IT>  baronos[sleep], приснилось что, что "нет" ответил ?
<Vlad___> теперь unmount и ребут
<Sergey_IT> да
<Vlad___> А в ч
<baronos[sleep]> Sergey_IT: наврено, я чет под эриха фон дэникена прям в нирвану ушел)
<Vlad___> а в чём смысл этих операций? почему груб не может конфиг подтянуть в процессе?
<baronos[sleep]> после инстала винды ты вынужден был чрут юзать?
<Vlad___> ура
<Vlad___> класс
<baronos[sleep]> воистину чрут
<Vlad___> baronos: я давно не пользовался виндой
<Vlad___> :) да, чрут)
<Vlad___> Сергей, спасибо огромное) пару дней мучился самостоятельно
<baronos[sleep]> винда зло, но когда тебе дарят ключ лиценз от баттлфилд, то мнение меняется до того как она надоест)
<Sergey_IT> Vlad___, так ты же с лайва работаешь, а менять хочешь на харде. Таким образом ты обманываешь лайв систему, подсовывая ей в качестве рута харловую систему
<Sergey_IT> baronos[sleep], поспи еще, человек вин уже давно снес ))
<Vlad___> baronos: пару лет назад мне подарили макбук. на нём не играю и разнообразный зоопарк софта не развожу, но и не плююсь от глюков
<baronos[sleep]> Sergey_IT: ктсти, там с питоном манипуляций не было?
<Sergey_IT> Vlad___, вчера бы решили, но ты убежал )
<Sergey_IT> baronos[sleep], были какие то, либы обновлялись
<Vlad___> :)
<baronos[sleep]> а с моно как дела?
<baronos[sleep]> ибо гном меня игнорировал из-за них
<baronos[sleep]> лад, завтра заюзаю, усем ночи астральной.
<Sergey_IT> baronos[sleep], моно - зло. я еще в 2000г решил, что .нет не для меня
<baronos[sleep]> Sergey_IT: гном3 юзает либы моно
<Sergey_IT> ужас! Беги на юнити2д - там qt
<baronos[sleep]> не не не мне на дебиан 7 хорошо)))
<Sergey_IT> это пока... дальше хуже будет
<Vlad___> Убунта 11.10 минимал - кайф)
<go8765> шо за убунта минимал? нетинстал?
<Vlad___> не. минимал сиди. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Vlad___> нетинсталл
<Vlad___> хм
<Vlad___> ну она с нета качала пакеты, да
<go8765> и чё хорошего?
<Vlad___> быстро грузится :) минималистично, никакого графич. интерфейса, одна консоль. поднял ssh и сервисы и сидишь далеко от сервака - настраивашь
<go8765> ясн.прикольно наверное
<go8765> сколько рама она ест в таком состоянии?
<Sergey_IT> это смотря кому чего надо
<Vlad___> Вот это последняя OSX: PhysMem: 945M wired, 2008M active, 989M inactive, 3941M used, 152M free.
<Vlad___>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Vlad___> Mem:          7472        834       6638          0         35        616
<Vlad___> Убунта
<Vlad___> Много наверное. 834 мега
<Sergey_IT> многовато
<Sergey_IT> у меня сейчас 381Мб занято
<Vlad___> без gui?
<Sergey_IT> 12.04 юнити2д + фф + пидгин + крузадер + терминал
<Vlad___> пффф... даже не знаю. я пока только openssh установил и xbmc, но он через иксы запускается, поэтому пока памяти не жрёт
<Vlad___> top?
<Vlad___> в top у всех задач стоит 0% около memory
<go8765> у мя 286 :клементина, синаптик, 3окуляра, иксчат, гедит, опенбокс, икчнеур, гномпанель, глиппи
<Vlad___> used 834. cached 616. 834 это вместе с кешем?
<Vlad___> что такое "-/+ buffers/cache" в результате выполнения команды free? это надо вычесть или прибавить? )
<Vlad___> или уже вычтено
<Sergey_IT> арифметику забыл?
<Vlad___> :) я не понимаю что за знак такой "-/+". Вычесть, поделить и сложить? Приближение? :)
<Sergey_IT> ошибка вычисления )
<Vlad___> =
<Vlad___> =)
<go8765> Vlad___, htop
<Vlad___> у меня такой команды нет
<go8765> sudo apt-get install htop :)
<Vlad___> чудеса) vim /etc/default/console-setup и баш. по 0.1% памяти
<Vlad___> А всего 184
<Sergey_IT> и чего чудесного - это по 1.8Мб
<Sergey_IT> 0.18 )
<Sergey_IT> а если от полной памяти % - вообще ужас
<Vlad___> е) установил и настроил xbmc) осталось торренты и svn)
<go8765> Vlad___, xbmc - это мультимедиа проигрыватель?
<Vlad___> скорее оболочка позволяющая управлять видео/музыкой/фото
<Vlad___> HTPC(Home Theater PC)
<Vlad___> *Theatre
<Sergey_IT> лучше в театр сходить
<go8765> Vlad___, я это и имел ввиду. мне от таких программ страшно, как и от всего полноэкранного. клаустрафибия наверное :)
<Vlad___> почему? они больше похоже на меню телевизора
<Vlad___> Скрины: http://xbmc.org/wp-content/gallery/mediastreamnew/mstream1.jpg http://xbmc.org/wp-content/gallery/mediastreamnew/mstream4.jpg
<go8765> Vlad___, да я знаю как он выглядит. у меня стоял, но я не могу без панельки и т.д :)
<Vlad___> Загружается сразу под пользователем от которого стартуют иксы. Сразу грузится эта оболочка. Управление происходит через клаву/мышку/пульт ДУ(lirc)
<Vlad___> а
<only_you> http://cs5597.vkontakte.ru/u144808085/-14/y_b8b2bef2.jpg
<Vlad___> Хыхы) злорадненько
<Vlad___> Под андроид и айОС есть проги-пульты, некоторые очень оригинальные (с панельками, прокрутками, громкостью, изображениями и описанием фильма и тд)
<go8765> Vlad___, есть ктати блютуз фича-anyremote
<Vlad___> медленный он и дальность хуже. лучше апач, открытый порт для управления и через вайфай на телефон с тачскрином
<go8765> ну это если вайфай есть
<rekcuFniarB> А у кого нибудь есть audigy se?
<rekcuFniarB> Интересует позволяет ли она капчурить с mix канала и вообще нормально ли работает под линуксом.
#ubuntu-ru 2011-12-31
<skai-falkorr> не ну так только я мог
<skai-falkorr> чекак
<baronos> хола хола)
<skai-falkorr> чекак
<baronos> вообще всё гуд)
<skai-falkorr> какой гуд
<skai-falkorr> чертов бордельщик сволосюга предал старков
<baronos> у меня плавным ходом обновление, отличное настроение, выспавшийся, пью чай с брусникой. так что всё гуд) а болдельщика на кол)
<baronos> у меня плавным ходом обновление, отличное настроение, выспавшийся, пью чай с брусникой. так что всё гуд) а              │ baltazor
<baronos> ой сорри
<artus> baronos, гад выспавшийся ))
<baronos> гыы
<shenmue> пыщ
<baronos> тыщ
<baronos> artus: ну гном с д7 это чудесно, но драйвер нвидиа не победил(
<artus> baronos, вот жеш как маленький
<artus> baronos, sgfxi же !
<baronos> artus: и его юзал тоже)
<skai-falkorr> чет я наготовил на семерых человек.а живу один
<artus> аа че не стало тогда ?
<baronos> artus: не знаю, там трабла с ядром 3.1.0-1 походу, либо надо собирать своё 3.2.0-7 и тогда через sgfxi ставить.
<artus> странненько чегойто
<sombra> Всем привет
<baronos> зараза двенашка, гном-шелл рабочий получается только если юнити стоит)
<sombra> Начинающему убунтеру нужна помощь
<artus> baronos, юнити не нужен
<artus> sombra, форум читать , холодец варить
<artus> мандарины жевать )
<sombra> да да
<sombra> ))
<artus> baronos, посему упор на д7 делай )
<sombra> помогите с проблемой
<baronos> !ask | sombra
<ubuntuhelp> sombra: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<shenmue> sombra ?
<sombra> с терминалом
<artus> !enter | sombra
<ubuntuhelp> sombra: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<artus> и телепаты уже напились и сегодня точно не ответят  )
<sombra> артур с терминалом помоги, проблема в том, что немогу писать там
<sombra> ну я новичек совсем, два дня как поставил только. Ubuntu 9.10
<artus> воть, празновать еще не начинали а резкости в глазах уже нет :D
<baronos> artus: кстати вот это мне тоже понравилось из под коробки без настроек просто с рус локалью работает в консоли кириллица в д7)
<shenmue> пароль не виден
<sombra> dcvsckt&
<sombra> всмысле?
<andrex> а почему 9.10
<sombra> пока эта версия
<artus> некроложеством же занимаетцся)
<sombra> начинать с малого надо
<baronos> она не поддерживается вроде и репы 404 там вроде
 * andrex порожается, над этими "новичками"
<markmx> посаны :))) новый год же
<sombra> ну спасибо, помогли
<sombra> ничего от вас и недобьешься
<markmx> а ты нас по айпи вычисли и набей
<baronos> обновись хотя бы до 10.04
<markmx> новый год время ставить минт на флешку
<artus> markmx, не шали )
<sombra> баронос, зачем обновлятся
<baronos> потому что 9.10 это иертвый дистр вроде как
<baronos> м*
<shenmue> sombra 9.10 старая ос не поддерживается
<artus> baronos, ты нифига не знаеш) ему виднее же) он же целых 2 дня как осилить формулировку вопроса не может)
<sombra> аа, понял, ну тоесть уже обновлений к нему нет.. да пока нет возможности
<markmx> Universal USB Installer - он есть под линукса то? ато я слил UNetBootin и толку было мало изображалась работа с флешкой но ничо не происходило
<sombra> артус а ты типа самый умный тут))
<sombra> хаха
<artus> sombra, типа )
<artus> !q | sombra
<ubuntuhelp> sombra: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<skai-falkorr> markmx: во первых окунись в свтую воду и сгори, во вторых - мята - таже убунта.так что через убунтовскую утилиту запиши на флешку
<markmx> "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена Штука. Я пытаюсь получить Две штуки. Я сделал Бочку. В результате у меня получилось Петля Нестерова. ЧЯДНТ ? - вот как то так
<sombra> версия ubuntu 9.10,  при написании в терминале какой либо команды, саму команду пишу, а при запросе пароля ничего непишет, вот в етом и проблема, как ее решить
<markmx> позна :) я уже грузанулся в винду, продал душу и таки сделал себе флешечку с минтом и знаете шо, мне понравилась минта
<shenmue> sombra пароль не виден
<artus> sombra, а кто тебе сказал что пароль отображается?
<shenmue> я же тебе писал
<sombra> невиден пароль?
<markmx> ааа виндузятники привыкли что там астериксмы вместо пароля лезут :)
<markmx> Password:**********
<skai-falkorr> markmx: изыди, сотонинское отродье:)не смущай души правоверных
<sombra> нет
<artus> !noob | sombra
<ubuntuhelp> sombra: сначала идем сюда http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?board=67.0
<sombra> незвездочками, курсор стоит на месте
<shenmue> sombra пароль набери и ентер
<shenmue> пароль сам не виден
<skai-falkorr> markmx: ну да.чтобы врагу легче было брутить.зная количество символов
<shenmue> дошло?
<markmx> нет будете терпеть :) потому что новый год, и у меня такая трабла, скайп в автостарте грузится через зопу
<artus> sombra, листать , читать, там все ответы на твои вопросы
<artus> markmx, ты знаеш) проще выпилить ))
<sombra> shenmue да нет же.. говорю что курсор нинакикие клавиши нереагирует и всё
<markmx> грубо говоря  - сомбро, тупа печатаешь пароль не глядя на моник и сразу тыкаешь ентер, пароль печатается как бы в слепую, ибо в консоли сделать астериксы на невидимое поле невозможно технически, ибо поток таких приколов просто не простит
<artus> sombra, читай внимательно!!!
<markmx> сомбра, то есть вот ... ну попробуй счас набрать sudo top
<shenmue> sombra набери пароль и нажми ентер. пароль сам невидим
<markmx> rjulf dsktptn gfhjkm ghjcnj ybxtuj yt ;vb rhjvt tynthf xnj dslftncz&
<markmx> ой :)
<sombra> сейчас попробую. хотя наврятли,
<markmx> закончится установкой тимвьюера и групповым подключением чую
<markmx> букаке пати будет на компе сомбры
<markmx> так в общем смотрите какой выкрутас я придумал
<shenmue> отсыпь
<markmx> при загрузке убунты скап грузится командой skype... что приводит к зхагрузке но не отображению в трее, и я килил его и стартил заного, счас вот какой трюк придумал, skype; killall skype; skype
<markmx> cxfc gjntcnbv
<markmx> да епарасете
<markmx> так я убег, в куищще скоро буду
<artus> @mode +b markmx*!*@*
<sombra> Еврика!!!!
<sombra> получилось!
<artus> дошло таки )
<sombra> shenmue, тебе большое человеческое спасибо!
<shenmue> tc
<artus> sombra, а так тяжело было сделать ? http://goo.gl/php61 ))
<shenmue> ок
<shenmue> итог за год: большое человеческое спасибо -17
<shenmue> большое спасибо -81
<shenmue> спасибо - 476
<shenmue> пошел на урод - 7320
<artus> ))
<andrex> чёто мне начинает казаться что, sombra, это тот чуыак с винтом на 4гб у которого когдато всё прекрасно работало
<sombra> artus отвали
<artus> @kick sombra не хами
<shenmue> у артуса бан на хоткее наверное стоит
<artus> да нифига) я белый и пушиистый)
<artus> а если хомячки читать не умеют и думают что здесь филиал гугла то нифига ниразу
<shenmue> http://images.wikia.com/absurdopedia/images/2/2e/Av-60.jpg
<artus> shenmue, ага, тип того )
<andrex> я надеюсь что не на хоткее
<skai-falkorr> не волнуйтесь.я за ним присмотрю:)
<skai-falkorr> skype; killall skype; skype
<skai-falkorr> эт пять баллов
<skai-falkorr> sh -c 'sleep 30 && skype' конечно уже не труЪ получается
<shenmue> скайп уходи
<skai-falkorr> пральна он на мяту свалил.убунта ему слишком сложна
<shenmue> так прально
<skai-falkorr> он как ланистерские сволосюги
<skai-falkorr> предал благородный дом старков
<shenmue> http://veneperkele.blogspot.com/2011/12/2011.html?spref=tw вцелом год был насыщеннный
<shenmue> гугол учше бы с htc мутил или сони
<skai-falkorr> а что с ними мутить?гугл с самсунгом неплохо спелся
<shenmue> ну мое имхо что гнусы и мото это отстой
<skai-falkorr> мото он не за мобилки купил
<skai-falkorr> а за патенты на велосипеды
<shenmue> патенты?
<shenmue> ну хорошая стратегия. =)
<skai-falkorr> а ты думал изза мобилок?
<shenmue> ну да. малоли
<skai-falkorr> аааачхих
<skai-falkorr> балин.старка убили
<User156[web]> ребята, у меня на 11.10 автоматически не коннектится при загрузке ос. а очень нужно чтобы коннект происходл автоматически. замечаю, что при начале работы системы напротив пункта мобильная связь не стоит галка. ставлю её в ручную, но опять
<User156[web]> что делать?
<User156[web]> неужели никто не знает, как это исправить?
<sharikoff> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, Понг.
<skai-falkorr> понг
<useall> уважаемые,какой конфиг отвечает за управление питанием монитора в gdm3?
<User135[web]> господа, как сделать так, чтобы мой 3ДЖИ интернет коннектился при запуске ОС?
<sharikoff> емае.. и это за 3 ,5 часа до нового года..
<useall> в kde монитор не отключается,да и в настройках не сложно найти что б не тух моник,а в гном в настройках не найду.
<User135[web]> за 11,5 часов))
<sharikoff> User135[web]:  у кого как
<skai-falkorr> 6.5
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: а у тя должно быть 4.5
<skai-falkorr> или ты в 11 собрался встречать?
<User135[web]> sharikoff: а ты не подскажешь, что мне делать с моим 3ДЖИ?
<useall> скоро обращение Медведева на торрентах появится
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> опсчитался
<sharikoff> User135[web]:  подскажу
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: не подскажешь
<skai-falkorr> не порть карму
<skai-falkorr> перед новым годом
<skai-falkorr> тем более что ТУДА он его себе не засунет
<sharikoff> предлагаю засунуть скрипт подключения в rc.local =)
<sharikoff> skai-falkorr: ну мало ли..
<sharikoff> skai-falkorr: ты опять один встречаешь?
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: ага.хоть соседа нет.и то радость
<sharikoff> да какая радость.. скука сплошная..
<skai-falkorr> ну так всего два новых года осталось.этот и следующий
<sharikoff> иди хоть к падшим женщинам сходи после часу..
<skai-falkorr> ненене.моя будущая супруга мне не простит.и кожвендиспансер закрыт на праздники наверняка:)
<sharikoff> skai-falkorr: я похавать хожу и поплакаться на тоску
<sharikoff> они очень понимают меня =)
<sharikoff> наливают все время..
<skai-falkorr> дорого как то.похавать у мну тут приготовленно на семерых.а поплакаться я и вам могу
<User090[web]> черт. выбивает постоянно.
<User090[web]> так что же мне с моим 3ДЖИ делать?
<sharikoff> User090[web]: я ж те сказал
<sharikoff> скрипт подключения засунуть в /etc/rc.local
<User090[web]> sharikoff: я не видел(( меня уже выбило было(
<User090[web]> скрипт подключения? где его взять?
<sharikoff> было было и выбило
<sharikoff> User090[web]: думаю написать
<User090[web]> я же чаник кагбэ
<sharikoff> поищи в интернетах слово wvdial
<User090[web]> *чайник
<sharikoff> отмазка не канает
<skai-falkorr> сожру ка я еще что нить наверное
<User090[web]> щас поищу
<User090[web]> ещё целых 11,5 часов до нг(( печаль
<sharikoff> сожру стаканчик водочки
<User090[web]> sharikoff: http://alexander-simakov.blogspot.com/2008/08/wvdial-linux.html
<User090[web]> это оно?
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> читай ты все поймешь
<User090[web]> sharikoff: оо! спасибо тебе огромное! с наступающим!)
<sharikoff> немазашо
<sharikoff> фильмец ща по второй модный
<sharikoff> бриллиантовая рука
<skai-falkorr> фе.я тиви н смотрю
<skai-falkorr> у мну тут эддарда старка казнили
<skai-falkorr> сволосюги.я знал, что малец так поступит
<sharikoff> не.. я стар для такова
<skai-falkorr> да ладно:) игра престолов хорошая история:)
<skai-falkorr> я вон и книженцию читаю
<skai-falkorr> :(
<skai-falkorr> закончился
<skai-falkorr> вот за что я люблю предусмотрительность, так за то, что я ей обладаю
<skai-falkorr> к примеру
<skai-falkorr> сдох у меня хомяк
<skai-falkorr> ну бывает вот так
<skai-falkorr> но все ценное было предусмотрительно забекаплено:)
<lexxx> забекапеный хомяк
<lexxx> ты наверн уже начал праздновать?
<skai-falkorr> не.пока восстанавливаю
<skai-falkorr> забекапен не хомяк.а инфа с него важная
<skai-falkorr> так что настраиваю под себя окружение
<safinaskar> что в oneiric вместо gdm?
<skai-falkorr> lightdm
<safinaskar> skai-falkorr: спс
<akaWolf> НГ скоро, а вы про убунту.. =)
<sharikoff> тыц тыц
<dantess> всех с наступающим Новым годом
<baronos> афигеть даже фаллбек не пашет))
<skai-falkorr> :-Р
<baronos> злые вы, новое поколение юнитиводов)
<skai-falkorr> зато у нас все работает
<baronos> это радует, так же хочется)
<skai-falkorr> дык забей на гш.переходи на нормальную среду.юнити
<skai-falkorr> к 5 версии сделают конфетку
<skai-falkorr> !1rule
<ubuntuhelp> Первое правило линуксоида: работает - не трожь!
<skai-falkorr> !2rule is <reply> Второе правило линуксоида: бекапы - наше всье. Кто не делает их - страдает!
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, skai-falkorr
<baronos> не не не) там не удобное превью рабочих столов, да и переключение между ними тоже, панель какая то, alt+f2 не такой, даш-меню не фантан)
<skai-falkorr> эммм
<skai-falkorr> превью скейлом сделай
<skai-falkorr> или через экспо
<skai-falkorr> настрой три стола
<skai-falkorr> и будет тебе счастье
<skai-falkorr> компиз же
<skai-falkorr> альт ф2 отлично меняется на синапс.один раз попробовав - уже не можешь ниче другое юзать
<skai-falkorr> а панелька как панелька
<baronos> вооот, тут надо больше допиливать чтоб было хорошо, и отклик даш меню раздражает, нажать кнопку доли секунды открыл даш, тут альгоритм действий другой.
<skai-falkorr> эммм.больше?
<skai-falkorr> установил синапс и все
<baronos> дольше*
<skai-falkorr> я даш не видел уже ооочень давно
<skai-falkorr> юо не нужно
<baronos> да и гш шутрей) хотя убунту меня радует мелочами которых нет в дебиан)
<skai-falkorr> чем шустрее?
<skai-falkorr> умвл
<baronos> работает сама ДЕ быстрее, кстати приморский край уже празднует во всю?)
<skai-falkorr> http://tinyurl.com/76bs7ef
<skai-falkorr> baronos: http://tinyurl.com/76bs7ef
<baronos> skai-falkorr: хех) ну я уже с няшкой градусной смотрю)
<Guest75862> народ помогите,хочю интегрировать VK в Ubuntu 11.10.это возможно?
<skai-falkorr> Guest75862: возможно.открой фф и введи в строку vk.com и вуаля.у тя в убунте vk
<Guest75862> поподробнее плз,я токо вчера пересел с мелкософта...что такое фф?
<baronos> firefox
<Guest75862> через браузер то это просто...а чтоб сообщения онлайн приходили прямо в почтовый клиент,ведь там есть twiter и facebook...вопрос как подключить туда контакт?
<baronos> а интеграция ввиде "встраивания в плеер" то это на 11.10 пока возможно только в плеере exaile, на счет видео, есть плеер флешевский.
<skai-falkorr> baronos: прикинь.у него твиттер в тандербёрд пишет
<Guest75862> skai-falkorr кароч ты непонял че я хочю xD
<skai-falkorr> а ты объяснял?
<skai-falkorr> !extrasensoric
<ubuntuhelp> Если у вас "какая-то ошибка" или "какие-то надписи" - сделайте "какие-то действия" и все будет в порядке. Или зайдите на #extrasensoric и там спросите. Тут вам помогут только если вы дадите конкретную информацию.
<baronos> skai-falkorr: О_о а может там плагин какой появился?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ну хз.кто его знает.вдруг он наладил бота, который записи с твиттера в мейлинг лист выдает
<skai-falkorr> и он его в рид лист добавил
<Guest75862> кароч как чайник буду обьяснять,в панеле (аля пуск) есть конверт (я так понял почтовый клиент) там есть трансляция с твитерем и фейсбуком
<Guest75862> как туда мне запихить контакт?
<baronos> ни как
<skai-falkorr> там есть гвиббер и эмпати.а еще тандерберд.это три разные проги.
<skai-falkorr> baronos: вот в чем проблема свичеров.они ниче не знают, но думают, что умные.он понял - значит правда:)
 * baronos считает, что контакт зло.  И не зря удалился от туда.
<skai-falkorr> да ладно.мож человеку на камвхорин негде больше посмотреть
<baronos> skai-falkorr: вот я не понимаю, у меня семерка лицензия(отчим отдал, сам бы не купил :D), и работает как часики, ни вирусов ни чего. Браузеры под адблокерами. сорри что не по теме просто вылетело;)
<Guest75862> baronos спс
<skai-falkorr> baronos: у мну лицензия на прошку.даром досталась по мсднаа.и нафиг не нужна.ибо итак все работает:)вот я не понимаю причем тут семерка
<skai-falkorr> мож я че пропусти (вылетел)
<baronos> skai-falkorr: я к тому что все потенциально новые юзеры в линукс ищут защиты от вирусов и всего такого. А на злоОСи надо то всего лишь юзать лицензию и будет все отлично.
 * baronos убежал в ужасе за оффтоп и прочую нечисть)
<skai-falkorr> среднестатический юзер оффтопика - гордый нищеброд, не способный купить то, чем пользуется каждый день.он будет плакать о глюках (ибо обнволения выключил чтобы не спалили что он нищенка), антивирь не работает (ибо 600р в год -
<skai-falkorr> дорого,а ключ забанили)
<andrex> да дело в том что некоторые не хотят тратится на антивирус, а бесплатным не доверяют
<skai-falkorr> andrex: ну посчитай.600р в год.это 2р в день
<skai-falkorr> они на пиво в неделю обычно тратят больше
<baronos> вот вот) а линукс ставил только ради инета кторый был  512кб\с и на линуксе скорость закачки была не 49кб\с как в злоОС, а 64кб\с.
<andrex> да, я это всё знаю, но вот всем этим чудилам хоть молотком вбивай всю истину
<skai-falkorr> baronos: отрубить резервирование куосом части канала (20%) ты не смог?
<skai-falkorr> andrex: тада не выгораживай их, что не хотят.просто нищеброды
<andrex> )
<baronos> skai-falkorr: чесно, мне линукс легче даётся чем злоОСь)
<skai-falkorr> @voice baronos
<skai-falkorr> ну не будь ты ребенком. ось не может быть зла.максимум оффтопик
<UA1000> мда теории про линкс можно вообще не знать, всё и так и интуитивно понятно
<skai-falkorr> UA1000: ток для тех, у кого достаточно извилин, чтобы понять, что linux!=windows
<skai-falkorr> не лучше/хуже, а другая
<skai-falkorr> обычно все стараются теже пути использовать, как привыкли
<skai-falkorr> как обизяны
<skai-falkorr> многие вообще ставят винцо и в него ставят вендософт весь.включая и кроссплатформенный
<skai-falkorr> вот как то давно тут случай был.чел просил помочь кип настроить в винце.типо не контачится.фф у него в винце работает, а кип не хочет
<skai-falkorr> эт было эпично
<andrex> ну это уже высшая степень идиотизма
<skai-falkorr> не.это четь выше среднего среди свичеров
<baronos> skai-falkorr: предупреждаю, я сейчас ухожу пересавить ОС, а не выхожу ради того чтоб скинуть войс :D
<skai-falkorr> baronos: не волнуйся
<skai-falkorr> это было бы заметно
<skai-falkorr> если бы скинуть - вышел и вошел сразу
<skai-falkorr> без изменений параметров
<andrex> всё, война началась)
<artus> уже?
<korvin> священная?
<andrex> агась, ща всех с неба згонять цветными бластерами
<andrex> с*
<himik> точно
<himik> пойду на всякий случай машину в гараж загоню
<UA1000> а я пойду ещё одну бутылку куплю на всякий случай ))
<[koshka]> )
<[koshka]> куку
<UA1000> здравствуй кошка, я твой мурлёночек )))
<[koshka]> оО
<[koshka]> привет, но мне мурлёночка не нужно
<andrex> )
<andrex> UA1000: лучше не иди в магаз
<UA1000> это почему ?
<[koshka]> там стреляют
<[koshka]> война же
<[koshka]> :D
<UA1000> кто в армии служил тот взрывов не боитсо !
<UA1000> у меня ВУС гранатомётчик, я им такой взрыв сделаю что они ох...ют
<skai-falkorr> UA1000: офигеют, када ты себя взорвешь?
<skai-falkorr> @voice UA1000
<[koshka]> ладно, ушла я делами заниматься )
<skai-falkorr> UA1000: и научись подыскивать цензурные слова
 * [koshka] наказала skai-falkorr 
<artus> в честь нового года баны без предупреждений :D
 * skai-falkorr slaps [koshka] a bit
<artus> ибо нефиг )
<skai-falkorr> наказания идут рандомные
<[koshka]> ДЕД ОТМОРОЗ :D
<DED_MOPO3> @op
<DED_MOPO3> @kick [koshka] иди давай уже
<YOLKO> @op
<UA1000> кошка KICKимора болотная ))
<UA1000> пр
<UA1000> рр
<DED_MOPO3> @kick UA1000 не обижай кошку! погладь кошку, погладь кошку, <самка собаки>
<UA1000> .
<[koshka]> :D
<UA1000>  очаровательно Марфа Васильевна !!
<UA1000> закусывайте Магарита Васильевна !
<UA1000> но но но !!!
<andrex> эт ещё чего такое)
<UA1000> не позволю про царя такие песни петь !
<andrex> UA1000: а я тебя предупреждал: "не ходи в магаз"
<UA1000> не пойду больше а то опять кикнут )))
<CheshaNeko> Всем привет
<andrex> CheshaNeko: ку
<[koshka]> печально
<UA1000> что кошка заскучала, кстати как твоё настоящее имя, не кошачье
<UA1000> ?
<[koshka]> Анна.)
<UA1000> С наступающим тебя Анечка !
<[koshka]> спасибо, и тебя )
<YOLKO> так, с наступающим меня ))
<YOLKO> [koshka], няяяяяяяяяяяяя
<himik> и меня тоже
<Offoffoff> Йохохоххохохоххохохохохоо
<Offoffoff> Брацы, когда новый год?
<UA1000> вот когда под стол свалишся значит уже наступил )))
<UNIm95> часа через3-4
<YOLKO> вчера ))) у андрюхе точно )
<DED_MOPO3> у меня уже
<UNIm95> скай где живёшь?
<UA1000> обьясните популярно что такое #define на си ?
<UNIm95> UA1000 ты это в новый год спрашиваешь?
<UNIm95> UA1000 забей и отдыхай
<andrex> UNIm95: http://www.cppreference.com/wiki/ru/preprocessor/define кыш
<andrex> упс промазал
<andrex> UA1000:
<UA1000> я даже во сне об этом дувать стараюсь, ну не о бабах ведь думать )
<UNIm95> andrex: причём неслабро
<UNIm95> *неслабо
<UA1000> что то у тебя буквы в неправильном порядке, ты случаем не сок там пьёшь ?
<User963[web]> Не могу подключить внешний диск УСБ Хитачи 500Гб
<DED_MOPO3> делать тебе неча в новый год
<User963[web]> Убунту 11.10
<TNH> ыыыыы
<User963[web]> Хочу порадовать гостей
<User963[web]> С Новым годом!!!!
<YOLKO> так, музыканты есть еще трезвые ?
<YOLKO> [koshka], няяя котейка)
<[koshka]> YOLKO,  ня ня
<[koshka]> не любишь ты меня (
<YOLKO> [koshka], йа ? это все провокации) лубу конечно) но ты ж о мну вспоминаеш только когда у тя вопросы по програатике )))
<[koshka]> а вот нифига подобного
<[koshka]> вот же зашла спецом поздравить
<YOLKO> [koshka], вобщем котенку с нооовым годом поздравляю ) всего всего желааюю ))) воть )
<[koshka]> а как же любоф маркоф?
<[koshka]> :D
<YOLKO> [koshka], и еще мешок сладостей под елку)
<YOLKO> [koshka], и да, маркофф тебе и лубоффф от мну )))
<YOLKO> [koshka], и того, нефиг пропадать)
<[koshka]> YOLKO, да я всегда где то рядом
<[koshka]> ты просто не замечал ;)
<YOLKO> [koshka], я всегда тебя замечал ) это тебя нима :'(
<sharikoff> бжжж
<YOLKO> sharikoff, андрууушкааа, как там в новом то году ? хорошо?
<YOLKO> sharikoff, кстати с празничкомс _
<sharikoff> выпимши
<artus> эть гуд)
<artus> sharikoff, как боец? спит? не мешает папке отдыхать?
<[koshka]> sharikoff, С Новым годом ;)
<sharikoff> фсбшники знакомые еаливали
<sharikoff> наверное хотели военную тайну узнаь
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: перейди на соседний канал:)а то выдашь тайны вским тут
<sharikoff> ок
<stolzus> господа и дамы (если таковые имеются). поздравляю всех с наступающим Новым Годом :)
<arinov> с новым годом
<stolzus> особенно Ская, Артуса (а Райдена я что-то не нахожу)
<stolzus> arinov: это ты? :)
<arinov> я =)
<stolzus> вот те раз, а я тебя не помню тут. ты давно здесь?
<arinov> я джиллсмитт
<arinov> у меня скрины с этого канала есть с 2007го года
<arinov> так что
<arinov> с праздником
<stolzus> с ним самым :)
<stolzus> нет, я тебя спутал :)
<stolzus> но всё равно с праздником
<artus> [koshka], мырлык же
<baronos> с новым годом тех у кого уже он наступил, пусть крылаты дракончик вас не обидет и пронесет через весь год через невзгоды и разочарования к светлому будущему. искренне ваш Баронос;)
<artus> baronos, бароноссссссссссссссссссссссссссссс, с годом тяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяя
<CheshaNeko> Няяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяя
<artus> CheshaNeko, няяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяя
<artus> и вообще, че так глухо то ? ))))
<baronos> artus: Сноооооооовыыыыыыыыыыымммм годом))) у меня только через 50 мин будет)))) я уже под шафэ)) но приятно)
<artus> baronos, хе, у меня еще только 21ю09
<artus> хотя я уже хороооший )
<artus> пойду чтоль догоюсь )
<baronos> artus: это хорошо что хороший)) дай силы всевышнему дракону провести тебя по миру счастья))
<baronos> мне сегодня выделили 8мб\с внутри сети))
 * baronos ппц прет как снусмумрика
<baronos> С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ, хеппи нью еар май френд, я с дебианноподобной ОС дружественной ОС убунту вам желю всего самого наилучшего;)
<baronos> artus: д7 приветствует тебя, работает без отказно)
<artus> baltazor, это ж сказка )))
<baronos> baltazor: за то хоть в сказке есть то о чем мечтаем))
<artus> baronos, ты понял кому было то)
<baltazor> artus: baronos: вы о чем?
<baronos> artus: не особо, главно чтоб всем было хорошо) незаыисимо от Де))
<baronos> artus: я пьянь сейчас ппц, так что сорри если......))))))
<artus> baronos, да я сам от адеквата немного далек)
<baronos> artus: кстати я сейчас на д7))
<artus> baronos, d7 же няяя
<baronos> artus: д....н вообще по отношению к гном няяяяяяяяяя)
<artus> baronos, на жееее))))) мну всеравно буквовсимволов с трудом различает уже )
<baronos> artus: алкогольня? няяяя, так что зя няяяяяя :D
<baronos> у меня через 10 мин новый год)))))))
<artus> вобщем мну закусть и фернетцо )
<baronos> кстати, артус, тыже в украине, почемы ты рано на два часа уже пьянь?)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<artus> baronos, дык давай развивай деятельность то буйную )
<artus> baronos, да фиг нает ) как то так оно сложиловь)
<baronos> хехe)))
<artus> и амнистироавать то некгог 0)
<baronos> artus: я только за процветание гном, не важно какое его понимание) я за гш любой ценой)
<artus> baronos, полирнусь и вернусь)
<artus> baronos, даффай споем )
<baronos> С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ ПО МО МСК
<baronos> ура товарищи)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<artus> хееее...у мну еше 2 часа (
<yurau_> у кого dput работает?
<baronos> artus: скоро и ты будешь официально пьянь))))))
<blaze> с этим летнезимним временем хз как теперь праздновать
<yurau_> проблема описана тут http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=179029.0
<baronos> blaze: теперь все просто  пью значит я рад за других)ъ
<JohnDoe_71Rus> с наступившим!
<blaze> с вас тупившим =)
<yurau_> пить вредно
<artus> artus,  с наступающиммммммм
<baronos> прятно)) спс))
<artus> baronos, а ты гад )
<baronos> artus: а то))
<blaze> вопщем решил праздновать два раза, сначала по минску, потом по по киеву %)
<baronos> ох я счастлив не зависимо от ДЕ)))
<artus> так,  нафиг . трезветьььь
<baronos> трезветь зло, пить продолжаем....
<blaze> а потом и по варшаве, если здоровья хватит о.О
<baronos> кстиати, уеуроп, в полне адекватно встретили о мной НГ))ъ
<artus> кстати, как просжить 2 часа если уже помтаеш то)
<baronos> ппц,  я два часа как то прогадил, теперь я в будущем)
<baronos> меня прёт
<baronos> artus: хочешь услышать то то что я сочинил?
<baronos> http://minus.com/mVuhffEmd#1
<baronos> синька чмо
<baronos> усё, я завтра только оъявлюсь
<baronos> с новым годом)
<artus> baronos, шааа,Ю я проснулся)
<artus> baronos, а где ж осмысленный бокалл , тоесть вокалл, который ток и проситцо то сюды )))
<artus> baronos, харош бегать туды сюды)
#ubuntu-ru 2012-01-01
<sharikoff> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=rk56pL6-bdk
<User319[web]> русские есть?
<UA1000> .
<himik> Всех с наступившим...!
<baronos> гыы, алкоголь съел мои нейроны мозга и я не помню что писал в чат, хехе забавно)) Всех с наступившим)
<himik> да уж, забавно не то слово
<Sergey_IT> всех с Новым годом :)
<User547[web]> Привет
<User547[web]> законно ли использовать msttcorefonts в логотипе?
<User547[web]> eula непонятная  (
<User547[web]> я бы не парился но лого для серьезной организации ))
<Simmi> google - свободные шрифты скачать
<useall> конечно законно,часть шрифтов распространяется бесплатно
<User547[web]> значит незаконно? google не дает результатов ((
<Sergey_IT> у серьезной организации юристы есть
<useall> например tahoma - бесплатный шрифт,а использование шрифта tahoma bold подразумевает,что вы заплатили за продукт ms и используете шрифт из него
<Simmi> http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Shell_and_Desktop/Font_Management_Tools/Decoration_Cyrillic_Fonts.html
<Simmi> http://www.abstractfonts.com/language/9/Cyrillic
<Sergey_IT> baronos, с Новым! Чего сломал? (приехали питоны новые)
<baronos> Sergey_IT: с Новым годом, я в д7 пытаюсь победить нвидиа дрова, а с двенашкой всё плохо в плане гнома(
<Sergey_IT> так и в последних убунтах с нвидиа дровами что то не так...
<baronos> хмм, интересненько, может попробовать поставить дрова ниже 290,10
<aleksei`> всем ку, с новым годом!!!
<Sergey_IT> с Новым!
 * andrex посмотрел нотисы
<andrex> Welcome to 2012 - Year Of The Troll! -убило напроч
<andrey_> почему год тролля?
<andrex> шутка такая)
<andrey_> не смешно =\
<skai-falkorr> два андрея делят шкуру неубитого тролля
<baronos> artus: ping
<artus> baronos, pong
<rekcuFniarB> А кто нибудь пользуется картой Audigy SE? Есть вопросы. 1) можно ли капчурить канал mix?
<rekcuFniarB> А то хочу взять эту карту, но слыхал что  у некоторых карт нет такой возможности.
<artus> baronos, чего на дроид не заходиш) ато тут флудить не хочется)
<baronos> artus: ща буду)
<baronos> artus: я победил)) я теперь с няшным рабочим гш))
<artus> baronos, стабильненько?
<baronos> artus: не то слово, это шедевреально)
<baronos> artus: кстати как в убунту менеджер архивов называется?
<artus> а фиг нает)  файл роллер кажись
<artus> или ark
<artus> baronos, а видюшечку нареж посмотреть
<artus> baronos, ты ж на d7 натягивал?
<baronos> artus: гыы ща найду где комбинация клавишь врубается на запись видео гш))
<baronos> artus: угу д7)
<artus> baronos, я таки понял нафиг надо флешка на 128м  ))) на нее идеально влезает клонзила )
<baronos> artus: уахаха))
<artus> ну зато на всякий зделал себе образ системного диска) вобщем 46ть гигов с 250 гигового диска за час гдето закатало)
<baronos> artus: это ппц я не знаю как это объяснить, но гш работает и ведет себя безупречно, я на бубне такого не замечал О_о
<artus> baronos, даеш видео)
<baronos> погоди я не могу найти где ставится комбинация клавишь для записи видео))
<baronos> artus: печалька, уведомления не арбайтен для вичаит. ща кодеки установятся и тогда будет видео) а пока http://i.minus.com/ie2npbEZLkTbj.png
<skai-falkorr> а ты поставь либнотифи-бин
<skai-falkorr> как гном прикручивал?через анстейбл?
<skai-falkorr> ниче не сломало?
<baronos> гном по умолчанию идет
<baronos> как основная ДЕ
<skai-falkorr> по умолчанию в тестинге визи идет 3.0.1
<artus> skai-falkorr, из тестинга ставится 3.2
<skai-falkorr> че уже перенесли 3.2? шустрые
<artus> ахха
<skai-falkorr> похожу их страничку дистровотча забили
<baronos> skai-falkorr: аааа, нее, я ппа сид добавил и обновился до 3,2,1
<skai-falkorr> artus: baronos ну и кто из вас прав?
<skai-falkorr> и какое ппа ты добавил?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: кстати спс)) нотифи заработало)
<skai-falkorr> если у сида нет ппа
<skai-falkorr> есть тока реп
<baronos> тестовый нетинсталл образ от 31 декабря ставит гном 3,0,1 и ядро 3,1,0-1 к сожалению, хотя либы и пакеты обновлены до не балуйся
<artus> хотя может я и из експерементала ставил
<artus> надо виртуалку запускать смотреть )
<baronos> экпериментал оказался старый, там по сей видимости юзают переходящие версии, которые даже не входят в тест или оригинал
<baronos> ёмаё арк оказывается кде(( он 100 метров установил(((
<artus> baronos, ну сноси) проблема чтоль )
<artus> file-roller - an archive manager for GNOME
<skai-falkorr> а тем временем существует консоль с rar unrar zip unzip tar и прочим
<baronos> не переживай, они установлены)
<baronos> вот это просто чудесно, тут надо мыслить)
<artus> garry-78, может таки поределишся? туда или сюда )
<jlewka> всем привет
<garry-78> проклятый склероз
<artus> :)
<garry-78> С Наступившим всех!
<jlewka> спс
<jlewka> подскажите, чем смотреть 10 битное видео?
<jlewka> mplayer2 воспроизводит с артефакатми(
<Infra_HDC> 10 битными глазами
<jlewka> а если есть только убунта*
<garry-78> jlewka: а что у тебя в 10 битах?
<garry-78> jlewka: хоть посмотреть на сие чудо, пока только слышал=)
<jlewka> http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3883071
<artus> vlc не ?
<jlewka> не... тоже самое(
<garry-78> jlewka: ща скачаем=)
<jlewka> ))
<artus> 20ть мин)))
<jlewka> )))
<garry-78> artus: 3 минуты
<garry-78> =)
<garry-78> хорошо идёт
<artus> да как то выше 1.4 не поднимается)
<garry-78> artus: у меня 3,5
<garry-78> artus: провайдер до 30 мегабит поднял скорость перед новым годом, мне нафиг не надо столько, но приятно=)
<baronos> везет ***, мне бы хоть 4мб\с дали я был бы счастлив  вплане инета
<garry-78> baronos: Перезжай в Питер=)
<baronos> garry-78: да я как то  в анапе переживу в тепле хоть и без скоростного инета)
<garry-78> baronos: =) у нас сегодня -1, и снега нет до сих пор
<baronos> уахаха,  у нас сегодня на солнце +16, в тени +10)
<garry-78> jlewka: vlc - зелёный экран со звуком, SMplayer - всё отлично
<jlewka> garry-78, а в настройках какое устройство вывода стоит?
<garry-78> jlewka: xv
<jlewka> garry-78,  и у тебя воспроизводиться 10 битное или кодируется в 8 битное?
<artus> jlewka, чем кодируется? проигрывателем реалтайм?
<garry-78> jlewka: чтоб я знал у меня почти всё из коробки
<baronos> убунту ствил через альтернейт? или апгрейдил дистр?
<jlewka> artus, ну как я понял, что то типо того...
<garry-78> jlewka: SMplayer только из ppa последний поставил
<jlewka> garry-78, в vlc и в smplayer артефакты...(
<artus> jlewka, да как то слишком то кошерно оно )
<garry-78> jlewka: а видео карта какая? и проц?
<jlewka> artus, я хз... могу и ошибиться)
<jlewka> garry-78, nvidia gt8600 128mb и c2d e660
<garry-78> jlewka: может мощи тупо не хватает?
<jlewka> как проверить?)
<artus> ща я на 8600gts проверю, полугиговой )
<garry-78> jlewka: загрузку проца ври проигровании посмотри
<jlewka> )))
<garry-78> *при
<artus> вобщето у него вдпау должно работать то
<jlewka> garry-78, в пределах 60% все два ядра..
<garry-78> jlewka: хм... тады я хз
<jlewka> да эт я чего то не просто делаю наверно )
<jlewka> щас хочу mplayer2 из исходников собрать, мб поможет
<baronos> ппц а в инете найти серию поглядеть религия не позволяет?
<garry-78> jlewka: vlc ни в какую картинку казать не хочет
<artus> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-mplayer2-on-ubuntu-using-ppa.html не ?
<garry-78> baronos: Я думаю тут уже дело принципа=)
<jlewka> garry-78, baronos  ага)))
<baronos> честно, ьтут принцип дурковатости
<jlewka> artus, пробывал
<jlewka> baronos, рано или поздно все равно пришлось бы мучиться(
<artus> jlewka, у меня все играет в смплеере
<garry-78> baronos: я вот тоже люблю скачать в хорошем качестве и залить на свой сервер=)
<seniseni> привет, подскажите, могу ли я используя, например virtualbox, установить linux в сосдений раздел, прямо на жесткий диск.. и потом просто перезагрузится с другого рута
<baronos> у меня со стандратрными кодеками в тотеме все гуд на д7
<artus> и влца показывает прекрасно , проблема в чем?
<jlewka> артефакты у меня(
<artus> вобщем нафиг эти извращения
<baronos> банальный способ это смотреть через инет в браузере
<artus> baronos, ну очередная заморочка на предмет подергать детородный орган на новые мегаацкикодировные мультики)
<artus> не могут они как все)
<jlewka> не люблю я в браузере смотреть, я люблю иметь не большую коллекцию аниме, на случай если нет пропадет что было что посмотреть)
<baronos> artus: ну собственно как я, через все дистры прошел (от стабл до унстабл) и пришел к самому стабильному что работает(эт я про д7 :D)
<garry-78> artus: я как понял большинство анимашных групп буржуйских перешли на 10 бит.
<artus> garry-78, вот не повериш, мне как то на что там перешли какие то группы анимашных буршуев , ну вот отродясь не интересовало )
<garry-78> jlewka: у меня моя небольшая исчисляется уже 3,5 Тб =)
<jlewka> ))))))))
<artus> garry-78, а посмотреть можно и онлайн)
<artus> garry-78, это ты годами без нета то сидеть собираешс?
<jlewka> artus,  а если нет нету? да и как сабы подключить? выбрать перевод от другой команды и т.д. )
<garry-78> artus: нет, просто когда-то давно., когда у нас только выделинка появилась в сети, меня жадиной обозвали - мол я не делюсь. тем что я накачал
<artus> garry-78, мдя, ты того, когда скажут что ты слабак и не можеш в колодец прыгнуть, подумай то сначала )
<garry-78> artus: я поднял фтп сервер... прошло много лет, теперь это крупнейший аниме фтп сервер в нашей сети
<andrex> garry-78: ну и ладно
<garry-78> artus: не меня на понт трудно взять, просто тогда реально достали=)
<andrex> а vlc кому не угодил, он же все кодеки держит какбе)
<baronos> крупный аниме сервер сети, ппц до какого маразма надо дойти чтоб смотреть аниме
<jlewka> andrex, артефакты...
<artus> andrex, да и влца играет, и смплеер , незнаю че у них там за проблемы)
<jlewka> baronos, чего плохого в аниме то?
<artus> baronos, он наркобарон ))
<andrex> гг
<garry-78> baronos: назревает холивар=)
<artus> garry-78, неа, не назревает )
<andrex> я ожил, значит не будет халивара
<baronos> это не святая война, это изничтожение нечести анти славянской.
<garry-78> baronos: Смотреть или не смотреть дело каждого, и своё мнение лучше не навязывать, не нравиться - не смотри, ни кто насильно не застовляет же=)
<baronos> посмотрите фильм идиократия и найдите себя в каждом моменте фильма и задуймайтесь к какой жопно-сортирной теме вы идете!
<jlewka> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/502/073z.png/
<andrex> garry-78: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=175394.0 ты это видел, и вабще на форуме смотрел, на счет артифактов
<garry-78> andrex: У меня как раз всё хорошо=)
<jlewka> ну а я почитаю
<andrex> 02:12:48       jlewka | andrex, артефакты...
<andrex> эт, промазал, я вобщем
<andrex> бывает...
<Sergey_IT>  + 1 января рано утром
<andrex> агась, тока у меня втогого уже 2 ночи)
<baronos> artus: всё мой окончательный вердикт, д7 с г3 это супер, имеюю ввиду дебиано-подобную ось с г3 в стабильном виде) так что можешь нетинсталлить смело))
<artus> baronos, ))))
<baronos> artus: некоторый допил был, но это только к лучшему. правдая так и не могу найти где клавиши записи десктопа гш в гш 3,2,1((
<andrex> baronos: д7, эт что?
<baronos> andrex: а если скажу не забанишь?))))
<andrex> нет)
<artus> а он умеет? Oo
<baronos> andrex: дебиан 7))
<andrex> baronos: ну я так думаю за это и артусне за банит)
<baronos> не не не я в нем уверен, вот мы и сокращениями общаемся))
<himik> baronos: хочешь сказать что д7 годно к повседневному домашнему использованию?
<andrex> я в принципе не имею права банить так как я не в аццес листе)
<baronos> himik: а то)
<garry-78> baronos: мне тоже вполне понятно=) Как раз перед НГ гонял=)
<baronos> himik: вот федора rawhide капец как не годна)
<Sergey_IT>  baronos, если боишься бана, не ходи сюда )))
<himik> baronos: ну про федору я вообще не вспоминаю
 * baronos растроился(
<andrex> baronos: ну дебиан, в принцепи к этому относится ответственно, и даже в альфах у неё косяков, не должно быть
<himik> косяки есть даже в stable
<baronos> andrex: я сегодня нашел отличия експериментал от сид)) и я доволен ппц))
<andrex> новые либы, или ещё чего нарыл?
<baronos> andrex: все гороздо проще, екпер. юзает либы которые бы не вошли бы даже в унстадбле(сид), но тем самым они делают продвижение в либах\пакетах от которых зависит сид)
<andrex> аа, ну понятно, тогда, радуйся)
<baronos> то есть они используют промежуточные версии, между стабле и унстабле)
<artus> baronos, вот зачем ты сказал про идиократию) смотрю щас по твоей милости)
<himik> хыхы, да фильм с необычным сюжетом
<baronos> artus: хехе, это мега кин с очень глубоким смыслом от создаетелей бивиса и батхеата)
<andrex> аххаха, рпредсталяю, какой там смысл) baronos скинь ссыль, а то тоже интересно стало
<baronos> andrex: эмм, ссыль на кин чт ли? :D
<andrex> нуможеш не кидать, сам нагуглю, впринцепе
<artus> andrex, http://fs.ua/video/films/i60015
<andrex> artus: и тебе пасиб)
<baronos> поражаюсь над работай д7, у-12.04 если честно только раб стабильно с юнити, и это печалька(
<Sergey_IT> baronos, так 12.04 и пилят сейчас под юнити в первую очередь
<baronos> artus: всё категорично и без оговорочно говорю, д7 можно юзать как основную ОС)
<Sergey_IT> baronos, для чего?
<artus> baronos, глюков нет?
<baronos> Sergey_IT: юнити на убунту убивает гном
<andrex> так ему и надо, openbox рулит
<baronos> artus: абсолютно нет, я сейчас в шокирующем состоянии, динственное с чем пришлось поигарть то это видео нвидиа, но его все таки победил)
<Sergey_IT> не единым гномом жив человек...
<artus> baronos, и шустренько небось? ))) гад ты ) уже руки зачесались поставить )
<baronos> Sergey_IT: убунту мне нравится и я плдохого ни какда не напишу про него)
<baronos> artus: хех, стабильненько, убунту позавидует такой стабильности, д7 это супер с гш 3,2,1)
<himik> д7 это testing?
<baronos> artus: а на счет шустро это ты в точку)))
<Sergey_IT> артус, не слушай его - он рекламный агент )
<artus> :D
<andrex> шпиъён
<baronos> himik: унстабле точнее)
<himik> гляньте, гляньте, я вирус поймал http://itmages.ru/image/view/377257/3df3056a
<baronos> за то я победил нвидиа на д7))
<andrex> вах, у меня таких штук 500 на дню, я за войс)
<baronos> я за войс
<artus> himik, а нефиг в убунте локальные диски иметь)
<himik> я второй раз в жизни такую хрень вижу, вервый раз было год назад, там закос под ХР было, а тут уже под 7
<andrex> в нете мало сидиш)
<baronos> уахахахаха, какая то либа от скайпа нотифи уведомляет в общий нотифи гш))
<baronos> такого без скрипта я не видел еще)))
<godmustdie> ребята, как сделать так, чтобы при запуске системы (11,10) автоматически происходило соединение (3ДЖИ)?
<godmustdie> никто не в курсе?
<andrex> http://max-coder.blogspot.com/2010/02/3g-usb.html
<baronos> c ЗДЖИ кк то не знакомы
<Sergey_IT> baronos, зарылся в своем Д и ничего больше ни видишь?
<andrex> да, да
<godmustdie> andrex: спасибо огромнейшее! с Новым Годом:)
<baronos> Sergey_IT: ну как то с ЗДЖИ yt dcnhtxfkcz yb hfpe)
<andrex> агась и теб...
<baronos> ппц
 * andrex потерял самообладание и рассудок от сёднешнего праздвенства
<dezziness> ïàðíè, íå ìîãó ðàçîáðàòüñÿ ñ êîñÿêîì, ïðè çàïóñêå xl2tpd íå çàïóñêàåòñÿ ñêðèïò èç /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/
<ubuntuhelp> dezziness! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<dezziness> òåñò
<ubuntuhelp> dezziness! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Sergey_IT> dezziness, глянь на форуме
<dezziness> î
<andrex> про xl2tpd свой
<dezziness> íàêîíåö-òî ðàçîáðàëñÿ ñ êîäèðîâêîé
<ubuntuhelp> dezziness! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<andrex> хы, не разобрался))
<dezziness> -_-
<baronos> dezziness: vkluchi UTF-8 kodirovku
<dezziness> vklyuchayu
<dezziness> no ona sbrasivaetsy
<dezziness> za pochemu
<dezziness> *xz
<andrex> usf8
<andrex> utf
<dezziness> тест
<ubuntuhelp> dezziness, Failed!
<dezziness> так лучше?
<Sergey_IT> немного
<dezziness> кодировка переключилась?
<dezziness> или нет?
<baronos> угу
<dezziness> отлично
<andrex> ну я точно не скажу, у меня 2 кодировки видно))
<dezziness> тогда повторю свой вопрос - почему-то не выполняются скрипты из /etc/ppp/ip-up.d при запуске xl2tpd
<dezziness> полностью переустанавливал ppp и xl2tpd, не помогло
<andrex> тебе ответили выше
<dezziness> куда копать?
<Sergey_IT> dezziness, повторяю - глянь на форуме
<dezziness> перекопал весь форум, но ответа не нашел
<baronos> artus: даже без преувелечения, самы не любимый гном 2 работает как надо, я его опускал в баг репорт сейчас, но он выжил и ю тревожит.
<dmay> чочоктотут?
<dmay> с новой цифрой в версии!
<Sergey_IT> дмей, с годом
<baronos> artus: ну всё я жду тебя на норм гш д7)
<artus> чето как то быстро все проразбегались )
<stolzus> новый год
<stolzus> доедают оливье
<Sergey_IT> устали
<artus> Sergey_IT, жевать? или ложками махать? ))
<Sergey_IT> от всего )
<KOPEIII> Всем доброго времени суток, посоветуйте пожалуйста текстовый редактор который корректно читает txt Windows
<stolzus> KOPEIII: gedit
<KOPEIII> stolzus: degit некорректно отображает(
<artus> коректно
<artus> иди читай про gedit и cp1251
<KOPEIII> artus: спс)
<artus> baronos[sleep], хаарош дрыхнуть, лучше бы подсказал чего посмотреть)
<stolzus> artus: из новых фильмов или из хороших?
<artus> наверно таки из хороших)
<stolzus> Эран Колирин - Визит Оркестра
<stolzus> это если ты любишь фестивальный кинематограф, спокойный, построенный на нюансах и даилогах :)
<stolzus> если повеселей: Безумие от Яна Шванкмайера
<artus> вот ты этой фразой разметал остатки мозга по коробке то черепной
<artus> пойду тогда почитаю че нить ) раз смотреть нечего )
<stolzus> :)
<stolzus> вот вечно так :)
<stolzus> останусь forever_alone
<MILLIONER> C Новым Годом!!! Много денег ВАМ ВСЕМ!!! По 1 мешку каждому 100$ копюры:))
<stolzus> тот редкий момент, когда никнейм совпадает с фразой
<stolzus> на все 146%
<stolzus> с новым годом :)
<MILLIONER> Скажите как отключить в панели допольнительную строку "Загружаеться" или "Отрывется.." ?
<MILLIONER> убунта 11.10 гном 3 классик
<Payk27rus> Всем привет!С наступившим всех последним годом)))
<stolzus> и тебя
<Payk27rus> ))))))
#ubuntu-ru 2012-12-24
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1224/h_1356325526_3290357_a341f72037.jpeg баян наверное
<m0nster> привет
<m0nster> живые есть?
<m0nster> !mac
<ubuntuhelp> Если Вы хотите просмотреть Windows/Mac разделы, см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . См. также !ntfs-3g и !fuse.
<jlewka> есть
<m0nster> подскажи, как можно из ubuntu узнать мак адрес удаленной машины???
<m0nster> где то находил, ща не могу вспомнить
<jlewka> они в одной подсети?
<m0nster> да
<m0nster> причем мне нужен мак буквально 2-3 машин
<m0nster> т. е. сканить nmap-ом не удобно
<m0nster> ставил я какой то пакет буквально одна команда
<m0nster> ток склероз блин :(
<jlewka>  arping 192.168.0.1
<m0nster> arping: libnet_init(): UID or EUID of 0 required
<m0nster>  
<m0nster> arping: you may need to run as root
<m0nster>  
<jlewka> sudo  arping 192.168.0.1
<m0nster> о че пишет :(
<m0nster> оно
<m0nster> спасибо!
<m0nster> точнее не оно но меня устроит :)
<jlewka> ))
<Kyshtynbai> Ку, други.
<m0nster> друзья, нужна помощь :) опять
<m0nster> живые есть?
<m0nster> ;)
<baronos> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<m0nster> есть сервер на ubuntu, воткнул туда сетевуху новую, подключил кабель, прописал руками в network. делаю пинг до локальной машины и хрен :(
<m0nster> что не так?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> eth0 и eth1 не перепутал?
<m0nster> нет
<m0nster> eth0 он прописал сам автоматом
<m0nster> а потом только я вставил новую сетевуху
<JohnDoe_71Rus> оно когда новую платку находит, ей eth+1 присваивает
<m0nster> ну вот я и пишу eth1
<m0nster> я смотрел sudo lshw -C network
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а уверен что у нее точно 1
<m0nster> там пишет eth1
<m0nster> *-network:1 DISABLED
<m0nster>        description: Ethernet interface
<m0nster>        product: VT6105/VT6106S [Rhine-III]
<m0nster>        vendor: VIA Technologies, Inc.
<m0nster>        physical id: 1
<m0nster>        bus info: pci@0000:01:01.0
<m0nster>        logical name: eth2
<m0nster>  
<JohnDoe_71Rus> logical name: eth2
<m0nster> Эээ...
<m0nster> ща
<JohnDoe_71Rus> либо /etc/udev там файлик Net и там смотреть какое имя присвоил
<m0nster> да. лоханулся
<m0nster> там 3 ctntde[b
<JohnDoe_71Rus> убуниа уменей тебя :)
<m0nster> сетевухи*
<m0nster> именно :)
<m0nster> просто не внимательный :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да я сам наткнулся, когда карточками "жонглировал". потом уже зная поменял в настройках udev и даже interfaces не переписывал
<m0nster> а у меня нет файлика
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть. там по папкая дальше топай. просто я полный путь не помню
<m0nster> там папка rule.d
<m0nster> и все
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в нее заходи
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в ней
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот *persistent-net*
<m0nster> вижу
<m0nster> понял
<m0nster> спс
<m0nster> а ещё вопрос, как правилльно пробросить порт
<m0nster> sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -d 192.168.0.4 --dport 62012 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.100.2:80
<m0nster> sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -p tcp --dst 192.168.100.2 --dport 80 -j SNAT --to-source 192.168.0.4
<m0nster> достаточно или что то ещё?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.ru/2011/12/overview-20-iptables.html
<m0nster> а как сохранить правила добавдленные, чет не пойму
<m0nster> чет не получается
<m0nster> не пробрасывает
<Kyshtynbai> iptables -L чо кажет?
<m0nster> ничего
<m0nster> :(
<m0nster> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<m0nster> target     prot opt source               destination
<m0nster>  
<m0nster> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<m0nster> target     prot opt source               destination
<m0nster> ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere             ctstate DNAT
<m0nster>  
<m0nster> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<m0nster> target     prot opt source               destination
<m0nster> что не так :(
<m0nster> помогите с пробросом
<shenmue> кого и куда?
<m0nster> sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<m0nster> пишу так а он мне отказано в доступе
<m0nster> или это ваще не надо?
<m0nster> udo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -d 192.168.0.4 --dport 62012 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.100.2:80
<m0nster> [11:03:50] <m0nster> sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -p tcp --dst 192.168.100.2 --dport 80 -j SNAT --to-source 192.168.0.4
<m0nster> вот что я в iptables записал
<m0nster> f gjhn yt ghj,hfcetncz
<shenmue> судо на экхо не пашет просто
<m0nster> а порт не пробросился
<shenmue> под рутом просто echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward если тебе оно надо
<m0nster> хрень какая то :(
<m0nster> не пашет
<m0nster> заработало :)
<m0nster> а как сохранить данные правила чтобы после ребута не слетали?
<m0nster> а как сделать чтобы echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward постоянно не вводить после ребута?
<Leagnus> Привет, хлопцы! Не слышали: доработки Scite.ru под Вынь кто-то переносит в Линь?
<SergeyIT> Leagnus, а у авторов спросить, не?
<SergeyIT> хотя, последняя вин версия 2.5 года назад была (, с тех пор и гтк2 уже нет, можно сказать
<m0nster> как сделать чтобы echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward постоянно не вводить после ребута?
<Leagnus> ничёпадбонава: neo4max сёня доработки все выложил: SciTE 3.23 .96 Ru-Board Edition
<Leagnus> http://code.google.com/p/scite-ru/downloads/detail?name=SciTE_323_96Ru_241212.zip
<Leagnus> Вот бы их на любимую платформу перетащить
<SergeyIT> Leagnus, перетащи ;)
<m0nster> как сделать чтобы echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward постоянно не вводить после ребута?
<andrex> cron либо rc.local
<m0nster> а как в rc вписать
<andrex> /bin/echo 1 > /too перед exit 0 вроде так непоммню точно
<m0nster> а я как то в прошлый раз не прописывал никуда и работало :(
<m0nster> какой то конфиг правил
<skai-falkorr> эмм.а сисцтл.конф не редактируется уже чтоль?
<skai-falkorr> или уже вместо редактирования системного конфига принято каждый раз костылем толкать?
<andrex> гг
<andrex> m0nster: /etc/sysctl.conf там колупай
<m0nster> оно
<m0nster> :)
<skai-falkorr> кроны, рц.локалы... разведут тут самодеятельность
<m0nster> :)
<chapt> skai-falkorr ну если учесть, что некоторые системные файлы сейчас влоб редактировать уже не получается, то неудивительно что народ просто боиться к ним лезть
<andrex> я небоюсь просто не понял что он хочет зделать, так как сертификатами занимаюсь тут
<m0nster> подскажите, почему когда я на канале не могу сменить ник?
<m0nster> чезанафиг?
<andrex> тут незарегиные под бан попадают тока с войсом можно ник сменить на зарегиный или опам
<andrex> под +q точнее
<andrex> тихий бан)
<m0nster> т. е. нуна выйти из канала и сменить... удобство на грани :)
<andrex> не мы такие жизнь такая))
<yozhik> меняется (
<andrex> а назад?
<andrex> а хотя не назад получится ты логаутнись
<andrex> ехик, назад в серёгу слабо? без перезахода?
<tagezi> всем привет
<andrex> tagezi: дарофф
<SergeyIT> оп
<andrex> а логаут и сменить ник?
<SergeyIT> а зачем?
<andrex> а за тем что невыйдет)))
<andrex> поиздеваться захотел)
<m0nster> вот я ж сказал что хрен
<m0nster> ;)
<m0nster> не удобно!
<Sergey_IT> andrex: так пойдет?
<m0nster> перезаходить надо
<andrex> угу
<andrex> слинковал бы их
<SergeyIT> так лучше
<andrex> 1 забанят другой будет))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто ж его забанит? он же памятник
<andrex> кран с грушей
<Ragnareg> как мне открыть доступ к моему localhost что бы можно было смотеть из дугой машины?
<m0nster> Ragnareg: че че
<m0nster> ???
<m0nster> локалхост это твоя машина
<m0nster> что те там надо открыть?
<Ragnareg> нужно что бы другой человек, не из локальной сети смог посмотреть что у меня на localhost
<JohnDoe_71Rus> химаячи или как там ее
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<[Raiden]> http://petrushki.net/uploads/posts/2011-11/1320774650_petrushki.net_salat-novogodnyaya-elka.jpg
<log___dog> Всем привет
<log___dog> Есть проблема!может кто что знает...создал сайт на joomla ШАБЛОНчужой.так вот под фаерфоксом все класно работает а под оперой пропадаю элементы
<log___dog> сайт logdog.tk
<andrex> это проблема самого движка, он хорошо работает под фф и хромом в ие и опере глюки вылазят иногда, зависит от модулей и шаблона
<log___dog> косяк
<log___dog> сегодня сайт отдавать((
<andrex>  /msg alis list #*joomla*
<log___dog> ща гляну
<andrex> и ещё выруби показ позиций модулей, админка шаблоны настройка и гдетотам
<log___dog> есть такое
<[Raiden]> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/x3btJoOu3vs/download-new-kde-sc-410-wallpaper.html
<log___dog> не помогло
<[Raiden]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=SbnNn-xKRoA
<artus> ping
<ubuntuhelp> artus, Понг.
<[Raiden]> http://1komiksy.ru/image/2011/10/29/209.jpg
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ))
<[Raiden]> Я знал что тебе понравится ))
<tagezi> у меня половина друзей собралось переходить на линуху, скоро отговаривать уже не будет сил... чо делать то?
<andrex> а ты им дай линуху, но осваивать не помогай
<andrex> сами убегут
<tagezi> ну так в том то и дела, что они приставать ко мне будут, и как я им в глаза скажу что я ничего в ней не понимаю? )
<andrex> просто скажи
<andrex> скажи тебя под пытками заставили
<tagezi> )
<Scrimmer> дак убей его
<Scrimmer> не туда
<andrex> а в тему
<Scrimmer> хм, пытки
<Scrimmer> что тут за тема у вас, ребят ? )
<andrex> Сочинение на тему как отучить хотеть линух
<skai-falkorr> поставить гномощель
<skai-falkorr> обвиоус же
<andrex> !notforyou | tagezi скажи им вот это
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi скажи им вот это: Тут взрослые люди, ну что вы тут забыли? Прочтите и задумайтесь http://goo.gl/UCdgo
<andrex> хм, а так  интересно, чколько народу из тех кто хочет перейти на линукс сможет самостоятельно это сделать...
<andrex> с*
<Sergey_IT> все
<Sergey_IT> но не все останутся
<andrex> да и не все осилят. ибо некоторый контенгент персонажей доужаса боится самостоятельно принимать решения за компом, правда на счет тех кто хочет перейти я не уверен, но может ими двигать жажда бесплатного софта)
<tagezi> ну, мной двигала идея опенсорс, даже не бесплатности, а именно открытости... свобода
<tagezi> хотя я чемто похож на молодого человека с этой странички )))
<tagezi> поставил альт и офигел, он иксы не запустил, и инета небыло ) это потом были дебиан, инет... но первая неделя была жесть ))
<andrex> а у меня просто интерес, я раньше вобще думал что кроме дос и винды ничего нет) а потом постепенно узнал о других осях и перековырял все какие знал
<andrex> я даже у себя на работе откопал пвм спектрум с помоему и его завел
<tagezi> ну, я не перековырял.. у меня, если честно, мозгов маловато для этого, фряху я например не осилил, хотя может просто думать было влом много
<Sergey_IT> надо пользовать то, что необходимо и достаночно
<tagezi> короче после полугода стресов мне тут стало очень уютно, это наверное оснавная вещь которую я получил от линукса, свободу и уют
<andrex> есть такая теория даже может и не тиория, жертва после долгих мучений привязывается к своему мучителю, tagezi, может это и с тобой произошло? :)
<andrex> t*
<andrex> е
<tagezi> andrex: не знаю.. я думаю, что просто была ломка стериотипов, было тяжело привыкнуть что выбор нужно делать самомоу, и он не всегда очевиден
<andrex> ну у меня бубунта стоит на компах, но приходится всем подряд пользоватся по работе. начиная от винды и заканчивая nix* системами маками и прочим, сецифика казенного учреждения, что дали то и ешь
<skai-falkorr> andrex: true story,bro
<skai-falkorr> andrex: казенные учреждения - ад
<andrex> угу
<andrex> с бюджетниками проще намного
<skai-falkorr> да уж не так уж и проще
<skai-falkorr> ты не работал со специфичными прогами для бюджетных учреждений
<skai-falkorr> а вот уж инновации в этой сфере - ад
<andrex> да всеравно, там хоть может быть какойто свой доход, а у казенного весь доход если есть отдается в казну, и ничего себе
<skai-falkorr> хех. сейчас у бюджетных доход покрывает зряплату. и ни копейки не выделяется свыше покрываемого
<skai-falkorr> с января 2013 года
<skai-falkorr> ить денег в стране мало
<andrex> причем средства выделяются както рандомно на новые технологии, ибо походу в министерствах никто нипонемает что к чему, на запчасти могут выделить больше чем на заправку оргтехники или еще чего намутить, приходится счета
<andrex> подстраивать под коды расходов, по мере необходимости чтобы на все хватало
<andrex> вот так и живем)
<skai-falkorr> на разные кэк разные бюджеты
<skai-falkorr> на заправку могут выделить и больше, тока там еще куча статей расхода.
<skai-falkorr> хотя и на запчасти то выделяют кучу
<andrex> угу
<skai-falkorr> 340 - там ж не ток запчасти.хозматериалы, питание и прочее
<andrex> ну да, там разные статьи и гдето больше расход гдето меньше, по идее нужно в смете указывать, тока вот чегото им эта смета походу пофиг
<skai-falkorr> а вот ни разу. казна то выделяет по пхд по статьям. чтоб получить на другую - демократию на кубе проще наладить
<andrex> могут дать ещё меньше заказанного, ибо денег может и не быть, а так у нас бухи перекидывали с кода на код средства тока там всякие бумажки надо и прочее, морока сплошная, и вобще по расходам както жестковато у нас, копейку не
<andrex> потратиш, неотпишешся потом почему да зачем)
<skai-falkorr> ну эт у вас казна раздолбайская. у нас ни раз не было так, чтобы бабла не хватало. если по коду выделено - всегда есть. бабла то в стране немеряно. только не дают его никому просто так
<andrex> ну у нас тоже просто так недают, тока иногда ещё и просят поделится ибо гдето там в какомто учреждении нехватило, зажрались...
<andrex> бардак вобщем какойто
<andrex> 100500 человек все проверяют перепроверяют а всеравно ошибаются
<skai-falkorr> притом проверят на ошибки начинают за два дня до конца года
<andrex> точняк
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Понг.
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<shenmue> мда... посмотрел скайфолл... уныло
<[Raiden]> http://img.artlebedev.ru/kovodstvo/business-lynch/files/4/8/48D95286-42C4-461D-A663-6EE05ACA40BD.jpg
<shenmue> http://vk.com/video73074407_164000381 =)
<[Raiden]> )
<Kyshtynbai> shenmue: бабку умучали :( . Но мне песня понравилась.
<Kyshtynbai> Это я про скайфол.
<shenmue> а я видео проверил оО думал о чем это ты
<Kyshtynbai> :).
#ubuntu-ru 2012-12-25
<m0nster> hi
<markmx> нус, я снова с тем же вопросом :)
<markmx> егреп парсит строку и находит два значения, все гут, как бы мне эти два значения поместить в разные переменные?
<jlewka> markmx, for i in $(egrep чего то там) ;  do echo p[t] ; seq "t = + 1" ;done
<jlewka> как нить таку
<jlewka> упс, присвоение пропустил, нудобавишь его перед eco
<jlewka> echo
<Kyshtynbai> Ку, други.
<MetallDoctor> Добрый день.
<rapidsp> а как англ/рус убрать из трея в 10.04?)
<MetallDoctor> <rapidsp>, интересно...
<rapidsp> gconftool-2
<rapidsp> изуверство :)
<MetallDoctor> Сродни гвоздей микроскопом...
<MetallDoctor> *гвоздям и микроскопам...
<openvoid> что у нас там есть чтобы перечитались правила udev.d - service usev restart как то не похоже что работает
<anderx> udevadm control --reload_rules так?
<Scrimmer> утрчеко всем
<andrex> вечерко те
<Scrimmer> опять ты за свое?
<andrex> возможно
<andrex> у меня просто вечер уже, пол 7
<Scrimmer> а ты откуда ? о_0
<SergeyIT> на МКС сидит - у него сутки 90 минут
<andrex> Scrimmer: а ты догадайся)
<Scrimmer> фу аскарбинка кислая
<MetallDoctor|AFK> msk-7 Владивосток/Комсомольск-на-Амуре/Находка/Хабаровск/Косраэ/Понпей/Новая Каледония (Франция)/Соломоновы Острова/Вануату...
<MetallDoctor> UTC+11
<andrex> uts +9  Иркутск
<andrex> с*
<Scrimmer> хм
<MetallDoctor> МСК это +4, от МСК - ещё +7, итого +11...
<Scrimmer> а как же ты тут вечерами сидишь ?
<Scrimmer> или спать для слабых  ?
<MetallDoctor> Йа идиёт.
<Scrimmer> неповезло
<MetallDoctor> Как это я 7 часов разницы умудрился насчитать...
<Scrimmer> это ты нам расскажи
<andrex> Scrimmer: а я сплю, потом в часов 5 просыпаюсь и с нова сижу
<shenmue> через нм сижу оО
<andrex> круто, я тоже пока живой)
<SergeyIT> а что удивительного в нм?
<shenmue> работает
<shenmue> l2tp
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/1/f/7/2/d/0c014a8e0905821c48393844659.jpg
<[Raiden]> http://www.flickr.com/photos/42452511@N03/8301768865/lightbox/
<[Raiden]> http://goo.gl/e3JnN
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], http://goo.gl/icb1L
<SergeyIT> попробовал bodhi с лайва (
<shenmue> и как?
<shenmue> это что то такое на дебиане собранное?
<SergeyIT> на убунте с Е17
<openvoid> подскажите плз каким образом dhcp стал миновать правила iptables?
<aleksei`> всем привет
<artus> openvoid, а ему разве не начхать на правила ? это проблемы правил думать чего делать с джцпой
<artus> *х
<openvoid> 5 лет назад было не начхать, разрешал 67 68 вручную чтобы оно работало
<artus> openvoid, эммм, ну если ты не закрывал вручную то оно вроде ж как разрешено
<openvoid> ну я хочу пароноидальный роутинг настоить
<artus> поставь роутер :D
<openvoid> поставил input output -p drop
<openvoid> а дхцп работает
<openvoid> паранойя стала зашкаливать :)
<artus> -P INPUT DROP   -P FORWARD DROP -P OUTPUT DROP ?
<openvoid> да
<artus> IPTABLES -A INPUT -i interface -dport 67:68 -sport 67:68 -j DROP
<openvoid> у меня -j LOG стоит в каждой цепочке
<openvoid> и по сислогу видно что ничего не видно
<openvoid> дхцп ходит мимо файрвола
<openvoid> вопрос с каких пор и что ещё умеет так ходить
<vladgobelen> Кто стим юзал? Что за две новые игры появились?
<shenmue> хм... по моему там борланд против батры и борланд в мире Нитаболиса
<openvoid> вот тред 2002 года, поясняющий волшебное поведение dhcp
<openvoid> http://www.mail-archive.com/netfilter@lists.samba.org/msg03189.html
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/12/25/pays/
<[Raiden]> не туда
<skai-falkorr> artus: ну вот. еще 5 серий и еще на пару лет мне хватит силы воли держаться:)
<artus> мвааахаха, я научился зажигать через хал лампочки на лпт
<artus> skai-falkorr, а нефиг было начинать
<skai-falkorr> artus: хал? ты откопал криокамеру?
<artus> skai-falkorr, не, не тот хал, хал который рулит cnc станком
<artus> пытаюсь родить автомсену инструменна на токарнике , нииифига не понимаю но вроде получается :D
<tagezi> всем привет
<skai-falkorr> artus: а так все изобретения получаются
<skai-falkorr> нифига не понимают, но получаются
<skai-falkorr> лан.спать пора
<UNIm95> Народ привет! обновился с 10.10 на  xubuntu 12.04. Возник вопрос: как настроить регулировку звука по клавишам fn+Volume Up/down. Картинку отображает но звук не регулируется. куда копать?
<shenmue> ноут?
<[Raiden]> похоже что ноут
<shenmue> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1225/h_1356459561_4086827_43bb40d599.png прикольно. у меня работает с хоткеев на клаве =)
<shenmue> хм... я до этого тока вызов калькулятора на клаве юзал . не понимаю зачем громкость слева сделали? неудобноже нефига
<[Raiden]> я тоже переопределял на некоторых клавах которы еу меня были
 * Sergey_IT  регулирует громкость ручкой на колонке (
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1225/h_1356459895_9916618_70a76afc3c.png
<UNIm95> черт
<UNIm95> появились зависания на ровном месте!
<Sergey_IT> спотыкания...
<[Raiden]> обратите внимание на апплет погоды. Завтра должно быть +2 в мск
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], нет аплета... что делать?
<Sergey_IT> да и далеко это
<[Raiden]> вешаться
<Sergey_IT> не дождешься!
<UNIm95> я снова тут=)
<UNIm95> глюююки
<shenmue> боже ты мой. он вернулся!
<shenmue> уф.. ушел
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], а вот вас засыпет ) http://meteoinfo.by/radar/?q=RUKT
<UNIm95> Вы не представляете как мне сейчас весело
<shenmue> грибы это плохо
<UNIm95> это не грибы. а юнайти хфсе и кайродок
<markmx> такс а вот и я снова :) счас буду мучить башем :)
<markmx> допустим есть такая конструкция http://pastebin.com/acNNgYxf и она прекрасно работает
<shenmue> не трогай значит ее
<shenmue> а во вторых там капчу требует для просмотра
<markmx> нет :) трогать будем потому что она работает в баш4 на нокие
<markmx> где????????
<markmx> какая капча?
<shenmue> хм.... заработало норм
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/040azf7N и есть такая конструкция она тоже работает
<markmx> но
<markmx> как всегда есть НО
<markmx> вторая конструкция работает на компе, в баш4
<markmx> и не работает в нокие н900 тоже в баш 4
<markmx> а вот первая работает и там и там
<markmx> в чем диференс?
<shenmue> ну есть рабочая версия. чего еще надо то
<UNIm95> Странно в юнайти звук регулируется нормально
<shenmue> различие только в переносе  | egrep -o "doit";
<UNIm95> можно эту панель направо перекинуть?
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: нет. Вниз вроде можно каки-то хаком или патченой версией. Н опри этом с дашем чего-то будет не так. Не помню что но не красиво
<markmx> shenmue: вот и непонятно почему два одинаковых баша на разных системах по разному едят
<UNIm95> uht,fyysq yfcjc
<markmx> именно
<UNIm95> гребанный насос
<UNIm95> почему на юнайти полная батарея 1 показывает?
<shenmue> что такое юнайти?
<[Raiden]> unity
<UNIm95> народ даш это то что по значку с логотипом убунты клацать?
<shenmue> да
<[Raiden]> угу
<UNIm95> ну и уродство
<[Raiden]> зато на гтк и на снове гнома
<[Raiden]> )
<UNIm95> елки палки
<UNIm95> а приложения только через альт ф2 запускать?
<UNIm95> хоть наутилус болей меней нормальный стался
<[Raiden]> для запуска приложений используется даш и панель
<[Raiden]> мне кажется это троль )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: я на канале с 2008-года
<UNIm95> и только сейчас сменил гном2 на другое
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ясно
<artus> markmx, 2 одинаковых баша одинаковы тогда когда выхлоп bash --version совпадает
<UNIm95> и мне это <мат> не нравиться
<UNIm95> не xfce более хорошо выглядит
<[Raiden]> shenmue: а у тебя есть первая строка описывающая чем запускать?
<[Raiden]> вдруг у тебя текущий шелл не баш
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: Я тоже нахожу что для десктопов хфце сча больше подходит чем форки гнома3. Н отак же нахожу что по сравнению с гном2 это тоже некоторая потеря функционала. Поэтому я ушел на кде - оно перекрывает полностью всё что мне нарвилось в гном2.
<[Raiden]> ой, долго печатал )
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: http://paste.org.ru/?prxprn
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  spasibo. translit iz-za lubuntu sessii
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: lubuntu very good , if change defaupt panel and some software :)
<[Raiden]> очепятка в корявом английском )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  how can i turn compositin on?
<[Raiden]> openbox dont suppurt. You can use  xcompmgr for shadows
<[Raiden]> )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:
<[Raiden]> ...and for transparency
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  http://itmag.es/OveL
<[Raiden]> Url 404. Epic fail.
<UNIm95> i see
<UNIm95> copy paste don't work in lubuntu
<UNIm95> it is fail!!!
<[Raiden]> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xcompmgr_%28Русский%29
<[Raiden]> http://blog.elve.name/?p=130
<UNIm95> http://itmages.ru/image/preview/818516/c0f348f7
<UNIm95> kak 4ernotu ubrat?
<[Raiden]> latest compiz very unstable without unity.   In kubuntu  ccsm generates seg faults. Best compiz version - 0.8.6
<[Raiden]> my english very strange :)
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  thanks with xcompmgr tip
<[Raiden]> no problem amigo ))
<UNIm95> It is almost gnome2 now
<artus> UNIm95, setxkbmap -layout us,ru -variant -option grp:caps_toggle,terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp &
<artus> и завязывай с непонятными буквами
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  http://itmages.ru/image/view/818533/2a8df041
<[Raiden]> may be Mate not bad... metacity not very good compoze manager. I think now the best kwin 8-)
<UNIm95> artus:  ok
<[Raiden]> compiz old men , kwin very good kid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diSkkP4AiiM
<[Raiden]> )
<UNIm95> Тест
<UNIm95> =)
<UNIm95> через попу тут переключение клавиатуры
<artus> UNIm95, ну оно этой строчкой там и организовано должно было быть )
<[Raiden]> по идее если в системе нормально настроено, то русский будет сразу в любом де.
<[Raiden]> Пока не перенастроен осамом де будет просто использоваться глобал
<[Raiden]> Это показывает что у него кривые настрйоки раскладки\локали
<[Raiden]> )
<UNIm95> Ладно остаюсь на хфсе
<UNIm95> тут хотя бы  клавой проблем нет
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: ты можешь использовать пробовать компиз в лубунте и хфце. Возможно нестабильность вызвана моим частным случаем, у меня например куча старых конфигов в хомпапке.
<UNIm95> это точно =)
<UNIm95> старые конфиги. однако в хфце при кайро доке нет черноты
<[Raiden]> не факт ) ццсм у меня раньше никогда не падал. А я из компиза ен вылезал когда пользовался гном2
<UNIm95> У кого кроме меня сейчас xfce запущено
<UNIm95> есть маленький вопрос
<UNIm95> зависания из-за каиры=( льфа версия иксы вешает
<UNIm95> альфа*
<[Raiden]> посмотри awn или docky , если выход гном3 их ещё не похоронил.
<[Raiden]> кайро слишком перегружен странной фигней.
 * [Raiden] np: U.D.O. - Go Back To Hell ( Animal House 1988 )
<[Raiden]> простите не туда
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: не нормально =)
<Sergey_IT> UNIm95, bodhi попробуй, забавно
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT:  что это такое?
<Sergey_IT> UNIm95, www.bodhilinux.com
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: это с е17?
<markmx> текс все ясно в нокие стоит греп 2.5
<markmx> он почему то возвращает только одно вхождение
<markmx> и сразу стопится
<Sergey_IT> UNIm95, да
<UNIm95>  Sergey_IT: я подожду е17 в бэкпортах =)
<[Raiden]> мои мысли мои скакуны - песня газманова подходит под это всё. Определитесь уже с де и займитесть прикладными задачами  - в этом цель компьютеров.
<[Raiden]> ваш ко
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: гном2 для меня был реально идеальной ДЕ. Но то что есть заставляет выкручиваться
<[Raiden]> а.. я забываю что ты только переходишь )
<markmx> так
<markmx> счас мозг лопнет
<markmx> запускаю grep --version  из шелл скрипта и получаю что не знает он такой функции, при этом если запускаю из консольки просто то знает.. .как так? разные грепы?
<markmx> о да :)))))
<markmx> черт да
<Romul> всем привет
<[Raiden]> лол, на 1 странице баннер туризм в корее, я прочел как тупизм  в корее
<Romul> как настроить WiFi через usb адаптер dlink 140
<Romul> lsusb его видит что дальше делать
<Scrimmer> вообще корейские девушки довольно симпатичны
<[Raiden]> согласен
<Scrimmer> на втором месте можно взять Японию
<Romul> как настроить WiFi через usb адаптер dlink 140
<artus> Romul, вот прям точно так же как в мануалах в интернетах
<Scrimmer> artus, привет
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], а почему больше нет интересных историй про кде ? )
<[Raiden]> всё уже сказано. Теперь надо смотреть самому.
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> но ведь я тогда был на гноме :(
<[Raiden]> под 12.10 кстати собрали 4.10 бета2. Если есь смельчаки то вперед.
<Romul> artus я не очень силен ещё в  линухе. поэтому очень прошу помочь
<artus> Romul, у тя с чтением не сложилось? или с чем ? проблема в гугле забить ubuntu dlink 140 ?
<artus> Romul, причем тут линуксы и несилен?
<[Raiden]> 1 федощик мне сказал что особых проблем нет.
<Scrimmer> artus, он не хочет думать
<Scrimmer> он хочет тупо что бы ему сказали, что делать
<Scrimmer> таким же был в самом начале :D
<[Raiden]> Я бы сказал, но не в курсе. У меня есть адаптер, но он сразу заработал.
<Sergey_IT> ему уже сказали
<[Raiden]> tp-link
<[Raiden]> ок
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], и как 4.10 кде  ? )
<[Raiden]> а я не ставил на живую. судя по слухам делфьин научился обновлять показ если файлы изменились и индексация была переписана
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, посмотри историю канала - grep Raiden ))
<[Raiden]> ))
<Scrimmer> grep [Raiden]
<Scrimmer> или через ! ?
<Scrimmer> !grep Raiden
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='grep Raiden'
<Romul> эээ ) спасибо за всесильную помощь )
<artus> Romul, у тя на каком то шаге что то не получается?
<artus> !q1 | Romul
<ubuntuhelp> Romul: Прежде чем задать вопрос спроси себя 1. Ты искал на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru? 2. Ты искал в google.com? Если ответ "Да" , то спрашивай
<artus> а так как ответ нет - то вперед первые 2 пункта реализовывать)
<Romul> искал. везде о ndisgtk или wrapper информация и всё
<artus> Romul, Результатов: примерно 262 000Результатов: примерно 262 000
<Kyshtynbai> ping
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Failed!
<Kyshtynbai> Что-то как-то сегодня инет у меня тормозит. Прямо ужас.
<Scrimmer> бидабида
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, прочисти провода/оптику
<Kyshtynbai> Провод пидключил, заработало ок.. вафля чтоль накрывается...
<Sergey_IT> магнитные бури видимо (
<artus> Romul, причем как завести твою вайвай написано уже во втором линке
 * Sergey_IT подумал, что не всякий читатель до второго линка доходит(
<Sergey_IT> !q2
<ubuntuhelp> Какой вопрос - такой ответ. Недовольны? Учитесь задавать конкретные и правильные вопросы.
<Sergey_IT> !q3
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='q3'
<Sergey_IT> (
<Scrimmer> а ведь скоро Новый Год
<artus> Sergey_IT, дык я ж даже не про вотрую страницу выхлопа то
<Sergey_IT> я тоже )
<artus> вобщем растреливать на подлете
<[Raiden]> http://yadi.sk/d/jJ_P0Bxa1Rvz9
<[Raiden]> архив с шрифтом http://yadi.sk/d/FrTmy5tw1Rw-R
<shenmue> хм а как все разом поставить?
<[Raiden]> Кинь в .fonts и набери fc-cache -f
<[Raiden]> глобально в /usr/share/fonts/truetype или через утилиты
<newbie567> здрасте ребята. не посоветуете какой линукс выбрать? иду учится на програмиста, но сидел на майкрософте.. вычитал что советуют убунту, но решил узнать ваше мнение,простые пути не ищю так что могу сразу начать с сложного
<[Raiden]> любой
<[Raiden]> можешь наш посмотреть для начала
<[Raiden]> или вбей в гугл какой выбрать. Самый частый совет: какой у соседа
<newbie567> ) веселый ответ. ну а какой самый способный из них? так ответ получше прозвучал...
<artus> newbie567, lfs же если на програмиста
<newbie567> ну пока только иду учится с след. месяца
<artus> ясно, двоешник значит
<newbie567> почему сразу двоешник...
<newbie567> на сколько я понял lfs , чисто консольная версия да?
<artus> потому что не двоешники открывают книгу и учатся здесь и сейчас, на том что есть под рукой, а не чреез масяц иду... да и через месяц буду учится и выбор линукса для програмиста -- ваааще диаметральнопротивоположные концы
<artus> вселенной
<artus> newbie567, какие данные позволили тебе сделась чей многозначительный вывод про консольность?
<artus> *сей
<newbie567> артус , просто у людей во вселенной есть помимо компютеров и технологий намного важнее дела чем долбить об клаву,и не мне вас учить
<artus> да и что значит чистоконсольная версия7 выгде этого набираетесь? )) винда чисто фотошопная система? там кроме фотошопа ничего не работает? ато я как то незнаю
<newbie567> т.е. без графической оболочки , так яснее будет?
<artus> newbie567, и это слова будушего прогамиста про долбить об клаву? да и не долбят об клаву, а по ней если что ))
<artus> newbie567, да и мне например фрезерные и токарные станки в паралель с атсками не мешают долбить об клаву ))
<artus> newbie567, я же и спросил, на основании чего ты такие выводы сделал?
<shenmue> ты прогать на чем собрался и для какой платформы?
<newbie567> вбил в гугл , 1е видео из ютуба , тыкнул на него , консоль без графф оболочки , од туда и вывод
<artus> shenmue, не пугай ты его
<shenmue> языков программирования всего два
<newbie567> с++ и джава
<artus> ааа, ну знакомитцо с описанием к системе по видевам с тытуба, я ж говорю двоешник
<shenmue> один непонятный а другой не работает
<vladgobelen> shenmue: еще есть вим и хтмл.. Второй проще
<newbie567> артус, если вы решили тут поблестать своим умом, то никому это в одно место не впало
<artus> @kick newbie567 ты ошибся каналом , и твои потуги тут тоже мало кому упали )
<artus> vladgobelen, вим стремный язык програмирования , в нем бибикает и неработает :D
<vladgobelen> artus: Ты не в теме..просто в нем два режима..
<vladgobelen> В одном он бибикает, а уже в другом все портит..
<artus> дада, и выход из него ресетом, помним, плавали :D
<artus> хотя вим крут , надыть на него переходить окончательно , но для этого надо выпилить нано, ибо привычка
<tagezi> artus: помнишь ты мне ссылку кидал на сайтик на котором можно искать и слушать музыку?
<artus> угу, музебра
<tagezi> спасибо )
<artus> надо в бота добавить ))
<artus> кто судью дреда смотрел? сьедобно ?
<tagezi> artus: они хотят с 1 января прикрыть скачивание музыки
<tagezi> жаль
<artus> tagezi, хм, а я там не качаю, я онлайн слушаю
<tagezi> да я для дочи, что бы по сайтам не лазить
<tagezi> ей иногда нужно для аранжировок в танцах чонить такое скачать что ни она ни я не слушаем
<tagezi> сегодня Шакиру искали ))))
<artus> ну у тебя еще 5 дней есть вытянуть все ))
<tagezi> artus: не мне а ей ) я ей dc++ не хочу показывать =))
<artus> tagezi, ластфм  ?
<artus> а дс она сама найдет)
#ubuntu-ru 2012-12-26
<[Raiden]> да, дред неплохой.
<tagezi> не найдёт, в ближайший год )) она только неделю в компе, чуть што сразу папа-папа )
<tagezi> а на ластфм качать мужно?
<artus> tagezi, кстати, есть такой ресурс как реджектор, заводиш там себе днс выделеный, и пропускаеш в него только разрешенный контент по группам, можно вплоть для разных компов\учеток организовать доступ к провереному , ну и за
<artus> чистотой листов теже папы\мамы следять отмечаяя неугодное и сортируя по группам, года 2 тому оно уже было напичковано так что не пропускало куда ненадо )) )
<artus> tagezi, http://rejector.ru/ зоветцо, бесплатно , и просто до безобразия, но при том действенно )
<tagezi> artus: спасибо, а то я тут дня три сидел списки делал.. в итоге всёравно случано побанил кучу нужных сайтов, типа ubuntu.ru )
<artus> tagezi, раньше бы спросил ))
<tagezi> да ты чего-то молчал тут недели 2 как раз.
<shenmue> артус
<shenmue> а ты сколько людей в день банишь?
<artus> + там куча прикольных ништяков, в виде тех же закладок и тд, вобщем полистай, покрути ) мастхев 100% ))
<tagezi> я наканале этот вопрос тогда обсуждал в открытую )) решил выйти просто из положения, поисковые запросы в гугл, ну и ссылки в хост, ip адреса в Iptable ихние, гдето видать пересеклось
<artus> shenmue, ммм, не, я не баню, я утром младенца сьедаю натощак и больше никого не трогаю )
<tagezi> artus: да, спасибо, я посмотрю
<shenmue> нормально
<[Raiden]> тут есть список что уже сделан ов кде4.10 и что в процессе. Если кому нитересно
<[Raiden]> http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.10_Feature_Plan
<jlewka> artus, хм... а блек листы от туда просто скачать можно?)
<RockTeam> Добрый день Всем!
<RockTeam> Кто-нибудь может поделиться мыслями относительно настройки FreeNX? Возможно, что кто-то уже использует.
<RockTeam> У меня одна небольшая проблемка: не могу запустить приложение от имени root. Пароль не принимает через терминальный режим.
<RockTeam> Есть здесь кто живой?
<Kyshtynbai> Таки да.
<RockTeam> Иван, вам доводилось пользоваться FreeNX?
<shenmue> а что пишет?
<shenmue> как так пароль не принимает
<RockTeam> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19946.msg1601825#msg1601825
<RockTeam> По ссылке - описание моей проблемы.
<RockTeam> Голова уже пухнет, решить пока не удаётся.
<RockTeam> Пойду на обед.
<shenmue> если пароль не правильный то об этом пишет
<shenmue> вот набрал пароль и нажал ентер - что дальше?
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Есть контакт.
<Scrimmer> утрчеко всем
<SergeyIT> раннего
 * andrex лучше промолчит
<Scrimmer> :D
<Scrimmer> andrex, вечерка тебе :D
<andrex> пасиб
<Scrimmer> эх, а у нас похолодало, до -1-3 падает
<Scrimmer> лебедей тьма прилетело, дети радуются :)
<SergeyIT> будет, что покушать...
<[sonuva]> интересно,а у меня одного заголовок "С елок в центре Москвы сняли несанкционированную мишуру" вызвал мысль: "наверное, они декларировали оппозиционные лозунги и свергали власть"
<jlewka> Scrimmer, а у нас потеплело до -1-3 )
<shenmue> e17 релиз вышел оказывается
<MetallDoctor> Что это?
<shenmue> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enlightenment
<MetallDoctor> Ага. Дата выхода символизируе...
<MetallDoctor> Красявости во всю скрасу. Надо будет помацать.
<MetallDoctor> А панельки а-ля ГНОМ2 умеет?
<SergeyIT> глянул bodhi, но после юнити как то не очень, привыкать надо
<artus> jlewka, а они там по группам и дополняются же
<jlewka> artus, ну скачать бы и к своим добавить...
<bane> чечектотут?
<MetallDoctor> Все.
<andrex> я тута)
<bane> ай молодцы:)
<bane> а я разочаровался в модерн варфар 1
<bane> 6 часов игры. от силы
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1226/h_1356532232_2395899_985f066731.png
<bane> [Raiden]: тыж против бет
<[Raiden]> Ну, обычно да )
<[Raiden]> но тут решил рискнуть. Совсем без проблем не обошлось. Трей не очень хорошо себя ведёт )
<[Raiden]> Но в общем не смертельно, до релиза получится дожить
<bane> первый признак передоза 9гаг - начинаешь думать мемами
<shenmue> а что с гетдеб то ?
<bane> а чет давно с ней чтот не то
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35700
<bane> baronos: смотрел франкенвинни?
<shenmue> вот как они это находят а?
<[Raiden]> случайно мб
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35699
<bane> блин. пытался стереть с экрана грязь. а это оказались чайки на картинке
<bane> какая банальность. если японец пытается воскресить любимую черепашку - в итоге получается годзилла
<MetallDoctor> Хочу живой линукс на смартфоне.
<MetallDoctor> (насчёт http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35699 )
<MetallDoctor> М.б. у Jolla всё-таки получится...
<andrex> я хочу отя бы мертвый
<bane> baronos: ну ниче... франкенвини сойдет
<[Raiden]> а для чего тебе линукс на смартфоне? Вот допустим поставишь ты туда дебиан. И что бы с этим будешь делать? под него даже яндекс карты нету.
<[Raiden]> на мобилах если и нужен линукс, то тольк оспециально сделанный для них
<MetallDoctor> Это вопрос решаемый. В худшем случае - эмулирую что-нибудь, зато у меня будет море иного софта, который нужно только пересобрать.
<[Raiden]> полноценынй гну-линукс там нужен примерно так же как гпс навигатор для машины в  в союзе летящем к мкс.
<MetallDoctor> Потом была N900, на которую нативно ставился линуксовый софт и под которую успели сваять ряд портов.
<MetallDoctor> MAEMO и MeeGo - полноценные линуксы.
<[Raiden]> чем? :)
<Scrimmer> Ребят, а пользовался/слушал кто колоночки Microlab Solo7C
<[Raiden]> миго как раз хороший линукс написанный специально для смарта и софт там соотв. камера, гпс, контакты. А не гедит с терминалом.
<MetallDoctor> Как бэ всем. В отличии от ведра там всё под рукой, а не упрятано в 10 слоёв явы.
<bane> Y U NO like java?
<MetallDoctor> Вообще в идеале (из существующего) - хотелось бы запилить MeeGo на мой E7 - лучшую ось на лучший (для меня, с оговорками) смартфон.
<andrex> Scrimmer: на максималке хрипеть начинают а так норм колонки
<Scrimmer> да щас трудно найти колонки, которые на максах не хрипят
<Scrimmer> не правда ли ?
<andrex> и да настройки слетают поле отключения питания
<MetallDoctor> <bane> А за что её любить? В ведре даже интерфейс тормозил пока туда не запилили 4-ядертые камни по 1,4GHz.
<Scrimmer> а зачем отключать питание то ? )
<artus> ладно, уподоблюсь так сказать, никто не вычислил как модель матери удаленно угадать?
<Scrimmer> andrex, а по поводу басов там как ?
<andrex> Да свету погасят и настраивай все заново
<bane> one does not simple left power on
<Scrimmer> у мну свет вырубают раз в год, не опечалюсь :D
<Scrimmer> просто хочу себе подарочек сделать
<artus> ато как то ati sensored такое ати
<bane> artus: удаленно?только с использованием бинокля
<bane> о. сизон файнал оф левераж абалденный
<andrex> dd if=/dev/mem bs=64k skip=15 count=1|strings|less
<bane> andrex: сегменташен фаулть
<andrex> у кого фауль а у меня работаеть
<bane> а у меня нет. наверное, дело в винде
<[Raiden]> MetallDoctor|AFK: У меня ведройд с 2 ядрами 800мгц и версия 2.3.6.  Не тормозит не только ифейс, но и игры типа новы или асфальта )
<[Raiden]> Народ начитается баянов и думаюет что сейчас всё так же.
<[Raiden]> или сходи на ютуб и посмотри обзоры телефонов мтс за 4к рублей.
<[Raiden]> Просто что бы в чатах не позориться
<[Raiden]> даже там не тормозит )
<MetallDoctor> У меня был подобный, так там и без того дёрганый интерфейс (ЧСХ, виндузятники его считали нормальным) был заряжен ещё и солиднейшей порцией багов.
<MetallDoctor> Проблема в относительности. Когда я сидел с OEM-вислой на ноуте - даже в играх FPS 10-15 мне казалось абсолютной нормой.
<MetallDoctor> Кстати, к вопросу о ТРУ-линуксе на смарте - сейчас всё семимильными шагами движется на новый уровень абстракции - HTML5 теперь считается почти полноценным языком для разработки.
<bane> http://static.tvguide.com/MediaBin/Galleries/Shows/G_L/La_Lh/Leverage/season1/leverage43.jpg вот без гугла, как вы думаете, сколько ей лет?
<MetallDoctor> Шея выдаёт 45+, но судя по постановке вопроса - больше.
<bane> а если без шеи?
<MetallDoctor> Я в таких случаях предпочитаю говорить о диапазоне от 20 до 80 лет.
<bane> ну у кого еще идеи есть?
<MetallDoctor> Я таких видел - на первый взгляд 25, а на самом деле 40, или думаешь 60-65, а на самом деле - 30.
<bane> согласись, она держит себя в форме в свои 46 лет:)
<bane> в левераж она самая нямка:)
<MetallDoctor> СОглашусь.
<MetallDoctor> http://img1.liveinternet.ru/images/attach/c/5/87/547/87547169_rovestnica.jpg
<bane> ну бабушка в 54 чет плохо выглядит
<bane> на все 70
<MetallDoctor> Климат и работа.
<bane> роисся и впердя
<MetallDoctor> Ну, Бурановская хотя бы не выглядит куклой.
<tagezi> всем привет )
<MetallDoctor> Добрый вечер. Или что там...
<bane> ночь уже
<MetallDoctor> Ну, у меня - 21 час. Это ещё не ночь. Правда, я на работе, в помещении без окон...
<MetallDoctor> Ведь ночь субъективно начинается с приходом темноты...
<Civil|2> bane: помимо формы есть еще ретушь
<UNIm95> Народ. xfce 4.10 будет в бэкпортах для 12.04?
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: в офиц репах нет, если только ппа
<[Raiden]> либо ппа либо вбиваеш ьв кгугл: как я собираю бэкпорчу deb
<[Raiden]> ой, без к
<Sergey_IT> все течет - все изменяется
<[Raiden]> жизнь это движение , ала
<[Raiden]> ...и опечатки :)
<Sergey_IT> и зачем цепляться за старое
<[Raiden]> в опенсорсе слишком большая текучка версий. МОжет иногда и стоит
<Sergey_IT> так приспосабливаться надо
<[Raiden]> ну вот некотоырй срез застывший во времени вполне себе вариант
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Меня лично обновление раз в пол года устраивает. Кстати это 1 из причи почему убунта.
<Sergey_IT> а меня lts устраивает
<[Raiden]> Правда конкретно моё де  на ппа обновляют и у меня последний год получается сидеть в  последних версиях
<[Raiden]> Но и без этого в общем-то ок
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: Хай, я тебе нашел темную тему с белым и полями для текста :)
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Readable+Obsidian+Coast?content=156050
<[Raiden]> ахренеть троли http://lenta.ru/news/2012/12/26/timeback/
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: я бы сказал идиоты
<UNIm95> без перевода лучше
<UNIm95> да темно утром. но хотя бы высыпаешься
<UNIm95> и нет разрыва весной
<[Raiden]> Я придумал что надо сократить рабочий день на час и будет светло
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: на 8
<UNIm95> =)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> лучше на 4. поработал , отобедал и домой. И дела делаются, и можно кучу смен сделать решив проблемы безработицы и т.д. )
<UNIm95> норм решение.  но есть косяк. где нормальных столько взять? безработица только у тех кто имеет плохие знания в какой-либо области
<[Raiden]> а.. не знаю )
<UNIm95> вот в этом и проблема =)
<[Raiden]> значит нужно менять что-то ещё )
<[Raiden]> можно это. Устроить импорт рабсилы из европы. Типа 4 часа пашешь и свободен за те же деньги ) Денег правда придется напечатать побольше :)
<[Raiden]> ладо , эт ов общем шутка и фотоп.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  вообщето европейца пашут на дату сдачи
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  если они смогли договориться на высокие деньги при малой работе то у них 4 часа рабочий день
<UNIm95> если они понимают что промахнулись то сидят круглые сутки на работе
<[Raiden]> ясно
<jlewka1> всем привет
<jlewka1> в
<jlewka1> тест
<ubuntuhelp> jlewka1, Ну понг, и что?
 * jlewka1 удивляется своим прямыфм рукам... Которые вначале убили оффтопик, а при попытки починить ее из под убунты убили и ее...
<[Raiden]> поздравляю
<jlewka1> ^_^
<[Raiden]> http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=7431
<Scrimmer> хто звал мну
<Scrimmer> хто решил разбудить во мне зверя
<Scrimmer> а, [Raiden], это ты)
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> ночью посмотримс
<Scrimmer> как зайду на бунту
<Scrimmer> а темка вроде ниче такая
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], ты смотрел Lost ?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> бред
<jlewka1> Scrimmer, во все тяжкие посмотри :)
<Scrimmer> укже
<Scrimmer> жду продолжения
<[Raiden]> Мне хоббит понравилься.  Он точно лучше чем первая часть колец. На ней я почти уснул , когда смотрел.
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], насмотрелся kde и теперь подсел на всякую чушь? )
<[Raiden]> кольца я смотрел когда был виндузятников
<[Raiden]> м
<[Raiden]> У меня был длительынй перерыв когда небыло линукса...
<[Raiden]> И в общем-то жилось не хуже, по секрету скажу )
<Sergey_IT> мне тоже неплохо... и до вин, и в вин и в лин. ОС не имеет значения
<Kyshtynbai> До вин была школа ) перший комп - девятый класс, 99 год. КАк щас помню).
<jlewka1> эх... у меня позже помоему... 486 и 95 винда... :)
<Sergey_IT> это раньше должно было быть
<jlewka1> не... комп помоему бесплатно с работу привезли "списанный" :)
<Sergey_IT> я первый свой купил (486), чтобы выжить в 90-х, в долг влезть пришлось (
<[Raiden]> ktouch новой версии котоырй будет в 4.10
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1227/h_1356553852_9097150_30e2a9c4d5.png
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1227/h_1356554851_4082538_ad57bbe46f.png
<Scrimmer> что такое ktouch ? )
<[Raiden]> тренажер типа соло на клаве. В 4.9 он немного отличается.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: Попробуй klavaro
<UNIm95> Хоть и с К в названии.
<UNIm95> но не кде приложение
<[Raiden]> ну может когда-нить. )
<shenmue> а я чот думаю фигли какие то тормоза ? оказывается на свободных дровах сидел
<shenmue> этож надо установщик дров в источники приложений засунуть. это вообще как связанно?
<UNIm95> shenmue:  установщик дров вроде только jokey-gtk
<UNIm95> без источников.
<UNIm95> но советую с сайта производителя качать
<shenmue> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1227/h_1356557427_2348623_6b39208a23.png
<shenmue> щас 310 поставил. разница сильно ощутима
<UNIm95> shenmue:  у тебя какая убунта?
<shenmue> 14 мята основанна на 12.10
<[Raiden]> я на ппа xorg-edgers нашел недособранынй пакет с 313 и пересобрал ег осебе.
<[Raiden]> сча может собрали уже не знаю
<[Raiden]> вот такая вот чудная установка )
<[Raiden]> а 310 есть из коробки,  nvidia-experimental-310
<[Raiden]> пакет
<shenmue> ппа включен
<shenmue> я просто забыл дрова поставить =)
<[Raiden]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1468182/
<UNIm95> xfce шаг назад по сравнению с гном 2.32 но юзабельней чем юнайти и гном3
<shenmue> может юнити?
<UNIm95> но плохо помню тест кде4 на ноуте
<[Raiden]> если говорить по ангийски, то возможно юнайти
<UNIm95> кажется произносится юнайти
<shenmue> на ноуте забей. батарею сажрет
<UNIm95> если честно в сравнении с 10.10 12.04 более чем на 30 минут меньше от батарейки пашет
<[Raiden]> в убунте есть пакет луо фат сеттингс дял кде отключающий индекс и некотоырй мусор. Потом возвращаешь тему косиген и получаеш ькде друщее после загружки примерно 200мб
<[Raiden]> если 32бит
<[Raiden]> жру*
<shenmue> [Raiden] я кстати ставил пакет этот. тока не понялл где этот сеттинг и как его включить
<[Raiden]> а никак, устанвока пкета делает уже что надо
<[Raiden]> можно его просмотреть в архиве и будет ясн очто делается
<shenmue> у меня не сработало
<UNIm95> может быть. но хфце пока не допилена до нормального состояния. пока жрется 500мб при старте
<[Raiden]> или просто почитать как уменьшить дор )
<aleksei`> всем привет
<[Raiden]> У меня сработало...
<UNIm95> ку
<shenmue> ты наверно всю систему смотришь а не чисто крыску
<UNIm95> допилю до 300. и да всю систему
<shenmue> а если легковесное то сразу лхде е17 или опенбокс
<[Raiden]> если это 64бит хфце, то нормально
<UNIm95> так у меня г2 с компизом, скайпом пиджином и каиродоком при старте около 300 мб жрал. системы в обоих случаях 32 бит.
<shenmue> ps -eo pmem,ppid,comm | sort -k 1 -r | head -11 | tail -10  в процентах от общей памяти покажет 10 жрущих процессов
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1227/h_1356558224_1977567_9ea043cf22.png
<UNIm95> единственное надо некоторые юнайти, гном синаммон и др куски
<[Raiden]> Это была система для тестов. Моя рабочая обычно жрёт больше гига
<shenmue> [Raiden] ты на самом деле хотел обоиной похвалицо да?
<[Raiden]> обоина идёт в комплекте )
<[Raiden]> точнее если доставить пакет в свойствах стола с дефаулт валлпаперс
<[Raiden]> в прочем не важно
<UNIm95> ...убрать
<shenmue> блин как всё летает терь  =)
<shenmue> с дровами это я ступил
<[Raiden]> )
<UNIm95> shenmue: сколько glxgears дает?
<shenmue> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1227/h_1356558473_1764832_64bfb2cb43.png
<shenmue> 348 frames in 5.0 seconds = 69.411 FPS
<UNIm95> shenmue:  какая видюха?
<shenmue> Graphics:  Card: NVIDIA G98 [GeForce 8400 GS] X.Org: 1.13.0 driver: nvidia Resolution: 1024x768@70.1hz
<shenmue>            GLX Renderer: GeForce 8400 GS/PCIe/SSE2 GLX Version: 3.3.0 NVIDIA 310.14
<shenmue> кстати все же в гном2 фпс под 300 было
<UNIm95> shenmue:  ого. мобильная 5145 гораздо быстрее
<shenmue> это все из за оконного менеджера в гноме третьем
<UNIm95> кстати у меня тут фпс вырос!
<shenmue> мы все рады за твой фпс
<UNIm95> 7914 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1582.753 FPS
<UNIm95> а было около 3000 на 10.10
<shenmue> так у тя видюха моложе моей
<[Raiden]> значит укоротился , а не вырос
<[Raiden]> или ты первую цифру сказал?
<UNIm95> так она всего лишь разогнаная мобильная 4570
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  да первую
<[Raiden]> я работал зубным техником 1,5 года и перепробовал практически все марки коньяков(естественно презентованных).
<[Raiden]> попалось
<[Raiden]> забавный совет про коньяк
<[Raiden]> если в подарок - бери в подарочной упаковке, один хрен никто не поймет ни букета, ни цвета, ни запаха, ничего. а бутылку в виде сабли или башни замка оценят все.
<shenmue> когда впервые попробывал коньяк (дорогой какой то - 10к за бутылку) тоже спросили как тебе оно?
<shenmue> а я чего? =) впервые попробывал и мне не с чем было сравнить . фигня по мне
<[Raiden]> )
#ubuntu-ru 2012-12-27
<swex> 155201 frames in 5.0 seconds = 31040.020 FPS
<bane> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuYu9VvvD4w&wide=1
<shenmue> в гмипе прикольный фильтр 8bit http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1227/h_1356576237_7794243_e3885e633d.png
<tagezi> shenmue: он в стандартных или отдельно ставить?
<shenmue> в фильтрах g'mic это отдельные фильтры
<tagezi> shenmue: угу, спасибо, сейчпс порою
<shenmue> фильтры-гмик-деградация-олдскул 8бит
<tagezi> shenmue: а как их ставить? а то у меня в фильтрах g'mic есть но он не активен
<tagezi> разобрался )) они только с гбр работают
<shenmue> http://cs406928.userapi.com/v406928152/54ad/fiHmrbrKfvI.jpg
<bane> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/12/26/dance/
<bane> дело в гангнам стайл
<RockTeam> Доброго дня!
<Scrimmer> утречко всем
<MetallDoctor> Доброго.
<m0nster> hi
<Scrimmer> ну привет
<Leagnus> http://g4.s3.forblabla.com/u38/photo5537/20560087625-0/original.jpg#20560087625
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Leagnus: Hatul mad'an
<istorik> приветсвую, как принудительно указать частоту процессора, а то ноут что то греется сильно
<SergeyIT> http://goo.gl/tlQ2x
<sets88> Народ кто может помочь с этой проблемой? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14052353/ip-route-src-not-working
<sets88> Кто-нибудь?
<MetallDoctor> <sets88> Немножко не тот уровень. С сетями так плотно работают немногие.
<sets88> MetallDoctor жаль, где ж правды найти то
<MetallDoctor> sysadmin.su etc...
<MetallDoctor> Или sysadmins.su - не помню.
<SergeyIT> правды нет...
<MetallDoctor> Я бы закопаллся в маны, но гарантии, что найду, нету, а времени свободного у меня не слишком.
<Leagnus> JohnDoe_71Rus:  *CRAZY*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Leagnus: why?
<MetallDoctor> Там в принципе какой-то ответ дан, плюс есть маны. Если они не помогут, то и я не знаю, что делать.
<Leagnus> JohnDoe_71Rus:  Hatul mad'an  *ROFL*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Leagnus: старая байка
<andrex> дибильные асько смылы
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<MetallDoctor> test
<ubuntuhelp> MetallDoctor, Ну понг, и что?
<MetallDoctor> ping
<ubuntuhelp> MetallDoctor, Есть контакт.
<MetallDoctor>  ping 127.0.0.1
<MetallDoctor> ping 127.0.0.1
<MetallDoctor> <ubuntuhelp>, а ещё на что реагируешь?
<MetallDoctor> ping ubuntuhelp
<andrex> !askthebot > MetallDoctor
<ubuntuhelp> MetallDoctor, please see my private message
<MetallDoctor> Тут всё-равно тихо как на кладбище.
<shenmue> tagezi глянул фильтры?
<jlewka> кстати, вопрос не совсем по теме...
<shenmue> 42
<jlewka> хм... точно
<shenmue> незачто
<jlewka> спасиб
<UNIm95> shenmue: jlewka:  Отправлено на баш =)
<MetallDoctor> *Взято с баша (фикс)
<UNIm95> MetallDoctor: Fuuuuuuuu
<jlewka> )))
<skif> Коллеги.. а как правильно установить Имажемагик из пакета, шоб в нужную папку. А то лезет в уср.локал
<andrex> из какого пакета?
<[Raiden]> да легко. Скачиваеш ьисходники пакета, в debian/rules в строку для конфигурации добавляешь --prefix=/куданадо и собираешь
<[Raiden]> :)
<skif> дая обычно сборкой по умолчанию обходился.. а она чего-то глючная стала. решил скачать посвежее
<MetallDoctor> >Из пакета... >Исходники...
<MetallDoctor> Впрочем, не обращайте внимание - у меня сегодня крайне паршивое настроение.
<[Raiden]> /me не обращает
<MetallDoctor> А чё, /me не работает?
<andrex>  /me никогда необращает
 * MetallDoctor удивлён...
 * [Raiden] работает
<andrex> работает
<MetallDoctor> \/me так, что ли..
<andrex> " "/me так
<MetallDoctor> В первом сообщении от <[Raiden]> такого не было...
<MetallDoctor> Ну да не суть.
<[Raiden]> просто контрол не отпустил
<andrex> /me воть наверно
<[Raiden]> и вставилос ькак текст
<andrex> а я два // поставил)
<andrex> а я машину продал))
<andrex> думаю с передним приводом брать, а то достал этот дрифт зимой)
<skif> Купи лыжи. По асфальту сцепление самое то
<skif> а я в роутер опенврт прошивку залил и балуюсь..
<andrex> не коньки лучше
<skif> коньки искрят. Плохо
<[Raiden]> с передним лучше зимой?
<baronos> 4x4  лучше ;)
<andrex> угу ну по мне да, а с задним вечный дрифт, они даже уценились после лета
<andrex> чет надоело охото просто ехать без экстрима
<artus> andrex, мажоор. у меня вот электричество кончилось :(
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/articles/2012/12/19/bro/
<andrex> мда когда электричество кончается это пичалька
<baronos> artus: завтра буду дома, буду играть)
<MetallDoctor|AFK> Как можно сидеть в ирках без электричества?
<andrex> на генераторе)
<baronos>  Use android device ;)
<andrex> + генератор
<baronos> Дада)
<MetallDoctor> Не, с вёдрами я на%#@хался. Спасибо, уж лучше айфон.
<andrex> айфон муйфон, война начнется не отмашешся им
<[Raiden]> а мне очень понравился андройд. Я крайне сожалею что гугл не делает десктопных полноценных ос для десктопа. Ибо быстырй успех андройда поражает.
<lightdiver> andrex: правильно.. а 3310 и убить можно при случае
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: он вроде как практически выпустил хромОС
<MetallDoctor> Айфоном то же убить можно. Только ешго надо предварительно обмотать синей изолентой.
<[Raiden]> хромос скорее для нетбуков , т.е. для ущербных по возможностям устройств, что бы работать с веб и облаками.
<lightdiver> MetallDoctor: разница в том, что 3310 после этого будет жить
<[Raiden]> Это не то
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: это не важно.. хромос полноценная ни на каплю не урезанная гента с рабочей системой портажей
<[Raiden]> lightdiver: ты в своём уме ? :)
<lightdiver> В своем
<MetallDoctor> Любой обмотанный синей изолентой предмет переживёт даже ядерный взрыв.
<lightdiver> А для тебя это секрет был?)
<baronos> Хромос это же не официальная
<[Raiden]> для меня да, всегда думал что она на основе убунты
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: ошибался
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: у гугла десктопные ос на основе убунту, но сильно перепиленной. Ты видимо с ними спутал
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: рабочие то есть
<[Raiden]> не работал, слышал
<lightdiver> [Raiden]: Chromium OS uses Gentoo Portage for software package management.  Gentoo maintains an official list of available software packages, called the Portage tree.  All packages in this tree are available to the Chromium OS developer.
<[Raiden]> ок
<lightdiver> хотя на их убунту я бы глянул..
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<rtut> привет
<rtut> всем
<rtut> сможет кто помочь с подключением к локальному серверу из вне
<rtut> ?
<andrex> в чем собтно проблема?
<rtut> Есть apach
<rtut> есть динамический ip
<rtut> я зарегался в ddns
<rtut> все прописал ip меняется под доменное имя
<bane> молодец. что тебе еще надо?
<rtut> по ip и по доманному имени комп не виден(
<rtut> в настройках модема указал ip своео локального компа (их два) и портна который пробрасывать
<rtut> а из локальной сети, если вбиваю ip или доменное имя пробрасывает в настройки модема
<rtut> в какую сторону копать?
<rtut> :) буду рад помощи
<andrex> ip не серый случаем?
<rtut> серый это как? ip провайдером меняется
<rtut> каждые три днях
<rtut> типо виде только в сети провайдера?
<andrex> типо за натом
<andrex> пингуется он хотябы?
<rtut> по порядку, за Nat это ip моего компа?
<rtut> Ip моего компа серый  внешний через который хожу в инет белый
<rtut> не пингуется
<rtut> 178.126.30.220
<andrex> нат это какбе оператор присваивает сой ip нескольким клиентам и привязывает их к портам используется когда нехватает ip для всех клиентов, из внешки до компа не достучишся на этот ip
<andrex> ну значит порты неправильно пробросил
<rtut> так он у меня даже из вне не подрубается на модем
<andrex> а должен?
<andrex> может пров режет порты
<rtut> )))хотя бы
<Lorgus> привет страна
<[Raiden]> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<shenmue> читак
<shenmue> [Raiden] гном рулит :р
<[Raiden]> Гном рулит налево, а кде рулит в сторону десктопа дял всех.
<[Raiden]> :)
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: то же самое могу сказать про xfce
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], ВСЕ - это райден? )
<[Raiden]> Вообще, был момент когда я почти привык к нему. Т.е. я строго выделил гному3 1 месяц  для попробовать и спустя месяц мне уже нехватало сувания мышки в левый угол. Но потом я взял всебя в руки и  осознал что магия этого постоянн оповторяющегося дей
<[Raiden]> ствия не всё что мне нужно.
<[Raiden]> shenmue: Правда есть 1 ньюанс. То что нужно мне, не обязательно нужно тебе. И в общем я согласен с тем что есть люди которым нравится гном.
<Sergey_IT> а что от системы нужно - запускать приложения и переключаться между ними
<[Raiden]> но его появление жинь сильно не облегчило. Развилок выбора только больше стало. И то что ест ьфорки может говорить не только о свободе выбора , но и о необходимости выбора - т.е. понравилось далеко не всем.
<shenmue> chmod -x chmod хы
<shenmue> интересная команда= )
<Sergey_IT> а вредные команды здесь приводить запрещено (
<shenmue> ой =(
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> rm `which rm`
<[Raiden]> не знаю сработает или нет. Хотите - пробуйте :)
<Leagnus> fvwm мне больше нравится
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Это лучшая фраза дня.
<[Raiden]> А мне если подумать, больше всег онравится момент когда я  впервые заюзал свой собственный комп с вин95 и игрулькой варкрафт2
<[Raiden]> Это было очень яркое впечатление :)
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], такое яркое, что тебя досих пор колбасит от разных оформлений?
<[Raiden]> Оформления я люблю менять. Спору нет. А вот де менять не люблю.
<shenmue> блин на лине скучна http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1227/h_1356635486_8234077_0fe0ec3665.png =)
<shenmue> так чоб еще поделать
<baronos> собери мне андройда для нетбука
<shenmue> зачем тебе андройд на нетбуке?
<baronos> он быстр, удобен, и вообще няшная вещь.
<shenmue> ставь гном шелл ос
<[Raiden]> Интересно, такие игрульки как nova могут с нетбука управлятся или только тачем.
<baronos> могут по всей видимости
<baronos> мышь идет как за тоуч, а управлять можно и с клавы
<[Raiden]> ТОгда я жду когда андройд придет на мой десктоп :)
<baronos> я вот хочу приставку к тв на дройде + геймпад к нему чтоб в тот же асфальт или нфс играть)
<[Raiden]> приставки возможно есть готовые.
<baronos> ага, я только не искал их, как то руки не доходят))
<baronos> планшет дома к тв подрубаю и фильмы смотрю офлайн, был инет смотрел с иви ру удобно))
<baronos> сегодня неплохая качалка попалась, ссылки перехватывает с браузера. норм вообщем))
<[Raiden]> в К по умолчанию есть менеджер клипборда. Там ест ьфункия выполнения программ по маске. Например можно навесить запуск качалки на хттп линки в  буфере.
<[Raiden]> Ну, помимо других вариантов перехвата линков )
<Scrimmer> чето сегодня тихо тут
<[Raiden]> Меня уже успели потролить
<aleksei`> ку
<Scrimmer> спать иди
<artus> Scrimmer, и ты спать иди :D ия
<shenmue> а ну цыц
<shenmue> пилицию вызову
<artus> злой ты :'(
<aleksei`> крч все идите спать!
<shenmue> есть сэр! так точно сэр! будет исполнено сэр!
<shenmue> но потом
<aleksei`> ))
<aleksei`> 8066 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2.931 FPS
<aleksei`> бред...
<shenmue> откуда у вас такие фпс?
<aleksei`> да хз,драйвер походу скочурился
<[Raiden]> думаешь это много?
<aleksei`> это мало очень
<[Raiden]> Я тоже так думаю
<shenmue> у меня 60 фпс всего
<[Raiden]> shenmue: почитай про vsync
<shenmue> включен
<[Raiden]> djn gj'njve b 60
<[Raiden]> поэтому и 60
<shenmue> хм
<aleksei`> в кедах всё рулёз - 8655 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1730.895 FPS
<shenmue> какая там команда?
<[Raiden]> aleksei`: это же меньше чем выше
<aleksei`> кстати синхронизация внатуре к герцам прибивает ))
<[Raiden]> а.. странно
<aleksei`> [Raiden], это не меньше, это намного больше ))
<[Raiden]> не понятно откуда в первом вареанте 2фпс
<[Raiden]> 8к\5 никак не будет 2
<aleksei`> ну дык, чёт не то совсем выдал )))
<aleksei`> пойду аб стену его ударю, вдруг поможет ...
<shenmue> фига себе разница
<shenmue> 348 frames in 5.0 seconds = 69.204 FPS потом 4985 frames in 5.0 seconds = 996.924 FPS
<aleksei`> )))))))))))
<[Raiden]> на thg.ru пребрали с эротикой http://www.thg.ru/podarki/novogodnie_podarki/images/novogodnie_podarki_2_thg_008l.jpg
<aleksei`> это как-то у знакомого в контре тоже фпс 60 был, пришлось идти к нему и отключать синхронизацию
<aleksei`> [Raiden], эти цыпочки в комплекие с моником ?
<[Raiden]> не знаю )
<shenmue> а я думал кровать продают
<aleksei`> кровать тоже в комплекте, а продают моник
<shenmue> слева такая ничо но в районе груди вообще ничо =(
<[Raiden]> http://www.thg.ru/podarki/novogodnie_podarki/novogodnie_podarki-25.html
<aleksei`> мде, процентов 75 откроет эту статью только из-за снегурок )))
<aleksei`> [Raiden], shenmue, не подскажете аналог sony vegas? может быть всё таки есть что-то похожее? ((
<shenmue> а что делает сони вегас?
<aleksei`> ну говоря простыми словами - это видеоредактор мощьный
<[Raiden]> kdeenlive
<[Raiden]> http://www.kdenlive.org/
<aleksei`> эхх, сейяас зависимостей натянет ))
<[Raiden]> было что-то ещё
<[Raiden]> pitivi
<[Raiden]> сам погугли
<aleksei`> дапогуглил уже
<aleksei`> kdenlive самое то
<aleksei`> только переучиваться придётся ((
#ubuntu-ru 2012-12-28
<UNIm95> aleksei` скоро зарелизят lightworks
<aleksei`> к лету где-то
<shenmue> мастера меча онлайн аниме классное
<shenmue> ребята в игре застревают . смерть там- смерть в реальном мире =)
<Leagnus> привет всем! а где настраивать автозагрузку демонов - по всей системе, или в каком-то одном месте?
<Leagnus> искать здесь? /etc/init.d
<rapidsp> /etc/init.d сейчас уже не модно
<Leagnus> rapidsp: в катафатических терминах пожалуйста  :-)
<rapidsp> в каких?
<rapidsp> ну или в /etc/rc.local пропиши
<rapidsp> железобетонный способ
<hepo> Здравствуйте,такая вот проблема заикивается звук на Ubuntu Studio ,на обычной Ubuntu такого не наблюдалось
<jlewka> rapidsp, а что можно сейчас? а мне rc.local не помог вчера... почему то там программы выполняются раньше чем у меня сетевой интерфейс поднимается... хотя S99rc.local ...
<rapidsp> jlewka, наверное как то так: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%B7%D0%B4%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_%D1%81%D0%BA%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%BF%D1%82%D0%B0_%D0%B0%D0%B2%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BF%D1%83%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B0?s[]=rc
<jlewka> rapidsp, точно, есть же в network папка автозапуска... как забыть то про нее могут то =\
<jlewka> хм.. подскажите, а можно strace заставить выдавать читабельные имена файлов ?
<Scrimmer> товарищ, а что такое strace? )
<jlewka> программка)
<jlewka> черт,  случайно нажал дважды стрелку вверх и перегрузил комп...
<vladgobelen> Scrimmer: Description:         A useful diagnostic, instructional, and debugging tool
<Scrimmer> и тебя с наступающим
<Scrimmer> andrex, вечерка тебе ;)
<jlewka> а кто нить со squidGuardom работал?
<andrex> Scrimmer: утра те
<Scrimmer> andrex, как оно ? ) есть новогоднее настроение ? )
<andrex> Пока нет, вот куплю машину будет) завтра работать...
<Scrimmer> машину?)
<Scrimmer> а у меня сегодня последний рабочий день ^_^
<andrex> угу я свою продал, надоел задний привод
<andrex> еслиб дороги убирали норм то может и не продавал бы
<Scrimmer> хочу себе подарок сделать на нг - купить колонки Microlab Solo7c
<andrex> наушники пионеровские возми за 11k воть и подарок ;)
<Scrimmer> не люблю наушники
<Scrimmer> точнее, не так интересно, как колонки )
<andrex> ага с колонками соседи от компа отрывают и чегото кричат сквозь весь этот шум
<Scrimmer> у м ну частный сектор :D
<Scrimmer> так что пофиг на соседей
<Scrimmer> единственное, чего можно бояца - мамы, ибо накажет и бида
<andrex> хы а я один живу, :P
<Scrimmer> а я бумагой порезался..
<andrex> а с соседями разговор простой у меня, а нефиг было все лето перфорировать стенки сутками
<Scrimmer> хм, дак значит это не шутки ? )
<jlewka> чет перед нг сосвем не работается, нечего не поднимается=\
<vladgobelen> jlewka: не нужно ронять, не нужно будет поднимать
<jlewka> vladgobelen, експерентирую)
<jlewka> нечего не ронял
<andrex> !squid
<ubuntuhelp> Squid — кэширующий прокси для Web. Минимальные настройки тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=15246.0 , больше настроек: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard и ещё http://www.squid-cache.org
<jlewka> да тут на багу вроде наткнулся...
<jlewka> понятьт не могу
<jlewka> вроде раньше работало, а теперь на другом компе не работает...
<hepo> Помогите заикается звук
<andrex> !alsa | hepo
<ubuntuhelp> hepo: Установка, обновление, переконфигурирование системы вывода звука : http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/alsa
<ubuntuhelp> Если это не удается, см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - для воспроизведения аудио файлов Смотрите !Players и !mp3
<Scrimmer> http://goo.gl/gXQ1M
<Scrimmer> Помогите, установил убунту чо делать
<andrex> рики-кики тави типо
<andrex> !install > Scrimmer
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer, please see my private message
<andrex> !manuals > Scrimmer
<andrex> xD
<Scrimmer> :D
<jlewka> моя нечего не понимать (
<andrex> иди выспись
<artus> утра
<andrex> дарофф
<artus> andrex, нчиего интересного? ))
<andrex> неа 1 созвуком был, но ничего не обьяснил, у ругого ничего не поднимается тоже самое несознается почему, а так тишина
<andrex> д*
<andrex> нг скоро, надо запасы готовить
<artus> тада
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1228/h_1356695738_9149407_77ebc43de1.png
<andrex> фиго когда у ноута корпус железный, статикой фигачит)
<shenmue> ы
<[Raiden]> Может это ты его фигачишь  своей статикой? :)
<andrex> может, но больно мне значит он меня,
<[Raiden]> картинка выше из мульта иван царевич и серый волк. Хотел вчера новогоднюю комедию какую-нить найти , но не нашел и мульт посмотрел )
<baronos> artus: ты там сириус сэма 3 не купил случаем?))
<andrex> да сем уже не крут, надоело одно по одному
<baronos> надо купить, пока скидка. для линя все таки ;)
<andrex> а он у мну и так есть правда не для линя
<Alagos> Добрый вечер.
<Alagos> Кто знает, ручное update && upgrade делает все то же что и менеджер обновлений? Или ядра оно не обновляет?
<shenmue> dist-upgrade
<Alagos> Мне не нужно обновлять дистрибутив, я хочу оставаться на 12.04
<shenmue> если не нужно обновлять то чего хочь?
<Scrimmer> shenmue, Alagos боица, что если он будет юзать update && upgrade, то через эти команды он обновится до 12.10
<Scrimmer> а еще он крестиком вышивает
<artus> Scrimmer, еесли репы не впишеш от 10й то не обновишся
<Scrimmer> artus, и тебе привет
<Alagos> Да, я вышиваю крестиком. И что? Я это не стыжусь! ))
<Alagos> Просто я обновился через update && upgrade а потом запустил update менеджер и он написал что там есть еще какие-то новые и важные ядра. Это от лукавого? Он искушает меня?
<artus> а я вязал...
<artus> Scrimmer, ку
<shenmue> dist-upgrade полное обновление
<shenmue> а не прехеход на след версию
<Alagos> artus: вязать я тоже умею. Правда крючком не осилил
<Alagos> shenmue: Точно? А чем оно отличается от update && upgrade?
<Scrimmer> ну, сегодня день прекрасный
<shenmue> ты вообще вкурсе что дает update ?
<Alagos> Проверяет доступные обновления пакетов?
<shenmue> обновляет список пакетов
<Alagos> ага
<Alagos> А upgrade проверяет отличие теперешних версий и скачивает и ставит новые, если есть?
<shenmue> апгрейд обычное обновление. дист-апгерйд обновление важных системных пакетов
<shenmue> есть еще full-upgrade safe-upgrade и чота там еще
<Alagos> хм
<Alagos> И чем правоверные обновляются?
<shenmue> вроде еще дист-апгерйд делает переход на следующую версию в конце цикла дистра
<baronos> есть еще pimp-upgrade :)
<Alagos> Так а чем православные ребята обновляются из консоли?)
<bane> чечектотут?
<bane> Alagos: божьей волей
<shenmue> всмысле чем?
<baronos> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<andrex> bane: ты чго на работе чтоль?
<bane> не.я в игрушке:)
<andrex> понятно, окошки
<MetallDoctor> А разве одно другому мешает?
<MetallDoctor> Я на работе, тока недавно закрыл SS3:BFE.
<Denver79> какой командой посмотреть в терминале инфу о сетевой карте?
<MetallDoctor> шасщташп
<MetallDoctor> ifconfig
<UNIm95> Denver79: с ключом -a
<Alagos> Оно и без покажет достаточно инфы
<andrex> mii-tool -v
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35715
<Scrimmer>  райден привет
<[Raiden]> Привет
<Alagos> [Raiden]: привет. Прикольная тулза.
<Scrimmer> жир жир ну шо там
<Scrimmer> ой
<baronos> походу моему хдд хдд приходит
<baronos> происходит характерный звук "пиууу" потом зависает все, через некоторое время отвисает.
<Denver79>  UNIm95: что то эти команды на ресивере не показывают какая 100 или 1000 мбит сетевуха или не работают :(
<Alagos> Подскажите, как сохранить список репозитариев и установленных пакетов на ubuntu 12.04?
<log___dog> всем привет
<[Raiden]> Alagos: репозиториев - просто бекап папки /etc/apt
<[Raiden]> а списка пакетов сча скажу
<[Raiden]> Alagos: лучше скорпируй в заметки, что бы я не искал ещё раз )
<[Raiden]> http://tuksik.ru/dpkg/
<Alagos> Спасибо
<Alagos> А еще у меня начал скайп падать во время разговоров
<Alagos> Как это лечить?
<[Raiden]> Вот это не знаю.
<[Raiden]> Реализована возможность приостановки и продолжения для операций копирования и перемещения файлов и директорий;
<[Raiden]> новый миднайт коммандер
<MetallDoctor> Что-то наутилус залип крепко...
<[Raiden]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlXtEtxB9MM
<Sergey_IT> что то новогоднее в коричневых тонах (
<tagezi> всем привет
<Scrimmer> превед
<MetallDoctor> Фсем пока.
<markmx> и вот он я :) госопда, где проставляется переменная $PATH?
<Scrimmer> ты ваще хто ?
<Scrimmer> мы тут таких как ты не любим
<markmx> я минтоед :) гномосек такой же как и вы :) возьмете к себе?
<andrex> ~/.bashrc кпримеру
<artus> markmx, минтоеды с вопросами идуть лесом :D
<markmx> начинал то я с убунты :)
<andrex> кушай мяту друга
<artus> markmx, позно, ты потерял доверие товарищей - лицемер и перебезчиг
 * baronos тихо ржот
<markmx> а сами то, сами... сидите на виндафс 9 и выпендриваетесь
<artus> baronos, ты там с интернетами?
<baronos> artus: ага, играю по несколько минут пока не зависну :D
<artus> baronos, ща вместе будем зависать)
<baronos> artus: че то со светом или с хдд моим
<artus> так, битый пиксель на мониторчике фотика не смертельно ж?
<baronos> неа
<artus> ну и я так думаю
<baronos> че то по-хрустивает жесткий дист
<baronos> к
<baronos> или скрипит, надо слить инфу наверно с него
<Sergey_IT> так ужин, инфу жует наверно
<[Raiden]> Правильный ответ  ~/.profile , bashrc читается при каждом запуске шелла, а переменные типа PATH достаточно определить при логине.
<markmx> а уставноить дефолтную оболочку, чтобы баш был а не sh
<markmx> ?
<markmx> чота я дурак с этим телефоном
<[Raiden]> У юзера и так в убунте по умолчанию bash , что касается скриптов, то надо указывать конкретно баш, а не sh , это даже abs написано.
<VMV> всем привет!
<[Raiden]> но ваще оболочка пользователя меняется в /etc/passwd или командой chsh
<[Raiden]> рекомендую попробовать zsh
<VMV> при попытке настроить тачпад в "параметры системы", вываливается ошибка Процесс: systemsettings PID: 6530 Сигнал завершения: Segmentation fault (11)
<VMV> synaptiks установлен
<VMV> не работает двойной клик по тачпаду, только по кнопке тачпада(
<[Raiden]> в кде?
<VMV> может кто-то знает что можно сделать?
<VMV> да
<[Raiden]> Вообще не знаю. Нету тачпада. Гугли или обнови кде есть не последнее
<[Raiden]> )
<VMV> кде вроде обновлено, а гугл что-то не помогает пока...
<[Raiden]> попробуй добавить в запрос больше инфы, например название устройства
<VMV> да пробовал, теперь ковыряю xorg.conf
<markmx> root is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<markmx>  - это как так?
<andrex> не царское это дело всякие скрипты непонятные трогать, сам трогай
<markmx> щас я влезу и потрогаю
<[Raiden]> зачем руту судо? и чем вы занимаетесь перед самым нг?
<[Raiden]> и какой дистр до кучи?
<andrex> ломкой мозга походу
<andrex> на новый год новый мозг
<andrex> мята у него
<[Raiden]> ну вот и  пусть мнётся на ресурсах мяты )
<[Raiden]> мне никто гарантий не давал что там все настрйоки те же что тут
<markmx> :) я сижу в мяте но насилую Н900 :))) вот хочу через жопу все ставить а не через гламурный менегер прог :)
<[Raiden]> )
<markmx> почему не может в папке создать? если юзер рут, там же все доступы есть
<[Raiden]> зависит от прав
<[Raiden]> на папку
<[Raiden]> и вообще мобилки не наш профиль, может ты на какой-нить ридонли фс пытаешся создать
<markmx> да пишется туда все прекрасно
<markmx> просто я пытаюсь checkinstall собрать :)
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/hKQZb8mt вот что получаю
<[Raiden]> прондай n900 пока он тебя не замучил. И купи какой-нить готовый продукт, который звонит, играет и навигатит
<[Raiden]> )
<markmx> я ее купил как она вышла в америке :) ехала ко мне месяц
<markmx> так что я ее не брощу
<Kyshtynbai> Ой. А я напиослся водки. Просьба на меня сегодня внимание не обращать.
<[Raiden]> http://twmsk.ru/
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<andrex> baronos: он тебя скоро игнорить начнет)
<baronos> andrex хехе, тоже так думаю :)
<numberto> кто нибудь встечался с форматом xst
<Sergey_IT> может кто и встречался.. но возможно не выжил (
<shenmue> я этому формату стрелку забил
<shenmue> но он не пришел
<[Raiden]> редкий юзер выживал после встречи ))
<[Raiden]> Если верить 1 боту , XST - X-Tract XML Script (DecisionSoft Limited)
<[Raiden]> но лучше натравить команду file
<[Raiden]> а  потом уже гуглит ьчем открыть
<Sergey_IT> http://www.file-extensions.org/search/?searchstring=xst&searchtype=2
<[Raiden]> чего-то ни 1 фильм не могу найти про нвоый год, котоырй не смотрел
<shenmue> посочувствуем же горю Райдена
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<aleksei`> ку
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], я готов поспорить с тобой насчет лоста
<Scrimmer> но не буду
<[Raiden]> и хорошо
<[Raiden]> лучше досмотри
<Scrimmer> я уже посмотрел его
<Scrimmer> 2 раза
<shenmue> вы про сериал лост?
<Scrimmer> угумсь
<Scrimmer> Райден, а ты какую музыку слушаешь?
<[Raiden]> разную
<[Raiden]> Мне хватило одног очто бы пожалеть о просмотре :)
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], Rev Theory – End Of Days
<Scrimmer> думаю понравится
<[Raiden]> Не , не особо. Из такого стиля только papa roach нравится и то просто потому что в фильмах треки попадались
<Scrimmer> электронная нравится ?
<Scrimmer> сегодня случайно попробовал на вкус перекись водорода. такая фу, скажу я вам
<shenmue> лост фигня
<shenmue> спор окончен
<shenmue> кстати вкурсе кто как флеш от адобе устроен? сам плагин? это тот же набор команд как библиотеки директ икс или оотдельный плеер для воспроизведения?
<shenmue> не втыкаю почему эта гадость себя по разнаму ведет в разных браузерах
<shenmue> разному *
<Scrimmer> всем бувайте
<Scrimmer> детское время кончилось
<artus> shenmue, наверно потому что забили на него для разных браузеров то )
<shenmue> [Raiden]  не спим?
<[Raiden]> ага
<shenmue> гимп поставлен у тебя?
<[Raiden]> да
<shenmue> покажи скрин в одном окне. мне параметры интрументов посмотреть как у тебя отображаться
<shenmue> карандаш выбери к примеру
<shenmue> ксати забыл для гимпа еще несколько фич есть помимо g'mic... блин никак не вспомнить
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1229/h_1356733607_1550310_7c763f3c2a.png
<shenmue> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/gimp-painter-and-gimp-paint-studio.html нашел. надеюсь для 8 версии уже замутили
<Denver79> в виртульной машине на kvm, в fstab надо такие же параметры для фс прописывать как и на хосте если винт ssd? тоесть такие специальные чтоб трим работал и тд
<shenmue> диск напрямую подключен?
<shenmue> реальный диск для гостевой ос
<Denver79> shenmue: как образ VirtIO Disk 1
#ubuntu-ru 2012-12-29
<Alex12> Привет кто здесь?
<Alex12> #ubuntu
<shenmue> всем выйти из сумрака!
<Alex12> помогите плиз
<m0nster> hi
<jlewka> http://rashap.com/gallery/kalendari/ новый календарик ЦФТ...
<jlewka> такой вопрос, а ldapsearch имеет какой нить кеш?
<jlewka> я вот просто думаю, если мне нужно около 2к запросов к АД, то как это будет сделать правильнее?
<Scrimmer> утречко всем
<jlewka> а в ldapsearch можно подсунуть путь в виде Q0490KDRi9Cx0LDQutC+0LIg0JDQu9C10LrRgdC10Lkg0J3QuNC60L7Qu9Cw0LXQstC40YcsT1U90JrQvtGA0LfQuNC90LAsREM9YmFuayxEQz1sb2M=
<jlewka> ?
<jlewka> все пьяные уже =(
<MetallDoctor> nmap -vvv -A #ubuntu-ru
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, кто чем на диски образы жжот?
<Kyshtynbai> Для загрузке с них.
<MetallDoctor> brasero дефолтный справляется.
<andrex> а никто их уже не жжет
<andrex> dd if=~/mydisc.iso of=/dev/cdrom
<Kyshtynbai> Вот я тоже так думал.Но тут понадобилось винду поцтавить на одну машыну
<andrex> wodim dev=/dev/hdc -eject -v mycd.iso
<Kyshtynbai> а с флехи как это сдлеать я не понимаю...
<Kyshtynbai> дд пробовал, не грузится, тварь :( .
<MetallDoctor> Гребаные привычки. ^W, оказывается, помимо удаления последнего слова ещё закрывает некоторые вещи...
<andrex> cat iso > /dev/флешка
<Kyshtynbai> не загрузится.
<MetallDoctor> dd на диск не запишет - там нужны некоторые хитрые процедуры.
<MetallDoctor> если iso - это обычный iso, а не образ, сделанный тем же dd, то нужен спец софт.
<andrex> запись на хард сложне чем на болванку, а дд это могет
<MetallDoctor> Наоборот.
<MetallDoctor> У болванки есть такое, чего нету у харда - всякая инициализация, финализация etc. А вот наоборот - нету.
<chapt> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<chapt> опечатка в первом линке правильный http://Pastebin.com  - второй сейчас вообще не работает
<MetallDoctor> Гы ))
<andrex> ха, данные просто иду т на привод все остальное делает биос привода, причем запись идет только в 1 поток дарок в дородке бать не может чтение не производится вовремя записи ина че прервется сессия иди ск закосячится, ачем
<andrex> записывать иошку многодорожечно то
<andrex> дырок
<andrex> а вжестком данные могут фрагментироватся
<Scrimmer> я установил линукс помогите
<andrex> я купил сахар че с ним делать
<andrex> Scrimmer: go ##windows помогуть
<[Raiden]> Я заметил что на лоре в галерее больше всего стало появляться kde и xfce , е только они, но их больше.
<shenmue> дыа и это не удивительно
<shenmue> их можно изменить до неузноваемости
<shenmue> а в гш к примеру даже панель убрать низя
<[Raiden]> юнити тоже стало больше чем раньше. Всетаки важно что ставят по умолчанию. Люди привыкают.
<shenmue> а где гш по дефолту?
<shenmue> в мяте был но отказались
<[Raiden]> в федоре только видел
<[Raiden]> Чуваку влетело из-за ошибки в пульсе http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35719
<bane> baronos: тут?
<baronos> bane: угу
<kapcak> ÄÅÎØ ÄÏÂÒÙÊ
<ubuntuhelp> kapcak! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<kapcak> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/a/1/8/8/e/52546ac5e92ebff8c06530919ed.jpg
<kapcak> есть вопрос по пайпингу в баше
<[Raiden]> с пайпингом случился попинг?
<kapcak> имеется каталог книг, в котором находятся подкаталоги авторов с книгами в формате pdf. В именах подкаталогов и книг есть пробелы
<kapcak> как вытащить все pdf в другой каталог без вложенной структуры, использования xargs и find -exec?
<[Raiden]> find . -iname \*.pdf |while read x ;do echo "${x}" ;done
<[Raiden]> А ты уверен что для этого нужна консоль? Пчоему бы не заюзать поиск в юнити, выделить все пдфки и не кинуть в нужную папку?
<kapcak> потому что у нет unity, я сижу в арче под awesome
<[Raiden]> Я правда не помню как называется  аналог kfind в гноме
<[Raiden]> а..
<kapcak> задача - именно консоль
<[Raiden]> ну понятно
<kapcak> интересуют варианты решения
<kapcak> а есть способ как-нибудь напрямую find ... | mv ... ?
<[Raiden]> неа, если только через xargs
<kapcak> ясно, спасибо
<bane> baronos: не помню о чем был старый судья дредд, но новый мне определенно нравится
<baronos> bane: ок, начну качать :) Ну старый был про то, что его подставили и отправили в тюрьму, а по пути сбили корабль и он там начал путь в опрадание себя :)
<baronos> оправдание*
<[Raiden]> kapcak:вот поэтому вм типа авесоме и не нужны. :)
<bane> ааа:)все равно не помню
<baronos> хехе)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> о торжестве закона и справедливости.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и еще там полицейских взрывали
<shenmue> на хабре оптимизация огнелиса кому интересно
<baronos> а опти оперы нет?
<shenmue> а у оперы всё путем
 * baronos перекрестился в позе вантуса
<kapcak> [Raiden]: а какие нужны?)
<baronos> gnome3 очевидно же
<shenmue> хотя можно в конфиге отрубить рсс почту ирц и прочее. они как модули идут. опера шустрее станет
<kapcak> baronos: тошнит от 3го ужасно
<[Raiden]> kapcak: На мой взгляд идеи отдельных вм устаревшие.  Нужны программы коотрые могут интегдироваться и заменять собой консоль в том числе :)
<[Raiden]> kapcak: http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1229/h_1356779501_1359622_05f0bf7978.png
<baronos> дык пластмасу монитора если есть то тошнить будет. а ты использоватьл пробуй для нужд всяких типа файл посмотреть, или в игру в стиме поиграть.
<kapcak> baronos: игры не играю, для всего остального хватает консоли и FF в иксах
<kapcak> с наступающим всех
<baronos> [Raiden]: кстати, я вчера android-x86 jb поглядел на буке и пк, ядро 3.7. клава работает на ура, мышь тоже. вообщем еще чуть-чуть походу сваливать будет куда на нетбуке :D
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Интересно, а если он захочет кропнуть картинку, он будет рассматирвать её в фф и кропать с помощью имаджмагик? :)
<[Raiden]> в прочем арч уже диагноз. Что тут удивляться
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35720
<bosyi> привет всем
<bosyi> никто не вкурсе бесплатный 3g от Амазона работает в Украине?
<jlewka> круть, переписал скрипт, теперь за 10+ минут отрабатывает за 21 секунду)
<bane> baronos: ну в общем мне понравилось:)
<jlewka> kapcak find ./ "\.pdf$" -exec mv  "{}" /new/folder \;
<baronos> bane: начал смотреть :)
<bane> ты подбородок дредда узнал?
<artus> вот если б не сам дред, то годный кин
<bane> да ладно:)он ж еще играл маккоя в стар треке
<bane> добрый парень:)
<baronos> он губы как у сталоне делает, но нифига не так))) а вообще неплохое начало))
<shenmue> есть в хорошем качестве?
<baronos> и наркотический эффект няшный)
<bane> baronos: не делает он губы. у него они всегда такие:)
<bane> во всех фильмах
<baronos> bane: "а я все думаю, когда же ты вспомнишь, что забыла шлем одеть?" :D
<bane> хммм.перевод дубляжа канешн ужасающий
<baronos> кстати, штурм мне напомниает штурм кол оф дюти мф2 :)
<bane> который из них?там много штурмов
<baronos> ну первый штурм с бабой этой, взрыв на дверь и входишь :)
<bane> ну который штурм в мф2
<bane> я ее ток вот проходил на работе
<bane> где там на оилриг?
<baronos> ну когда штурмуешь комнату в замедленом действии
<baronos> а вообще кин дешовый
<shenmue> http://cs309222.userapi.com/v309222409/349f/pnbLN5OW5jE.jpg они следят за нами оО
<bane> да ладно:) отличный кин:) справляется со всем, что от него ожидаешь:)
<baronos> ну первый маштабный, съемки города, экшн погони, ну первый мощный в стиле этаких боевиков со сталоне, шварцем и так далее.а этот берет на реалистичности какой то в отношении убийств и жестокости в общем :)
<bane> хочешь боевики в стиле шварца и сталлоне - смотри неудержимых:)
<bane> а в этом есть мрачные трущобы будущего, стрельба, heavy armory и crazy bitch в качестве врага:) все, что надо, чтобы провести полтора часа жизни:)безо всяких teh drama и влюбленностей внезапных
<baronos> :)
<baronos> Шварц согласно вики Планируемые проекты: 2015 — «Терминатор 5» :)
<bane> ага.а 2014 - умереть
<shenmue> http://blog.getdeb.net/ мда =(
<shenmue> зеркал не было у него?
<bane> baronos: а у меня в мф и мф2 не получалось с минигана разрушать здания
<bane> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6194731_460s.jpg
<baronos> bane: разрушение вроде в балтфилд 2 и 3
<bane> ну миниган то в колл офф дюти
<[Raiden]> Немного поменял цвета валлпапера аир, 2 варианта http://itmages.ru/image/view/823446/e40c2d64 , http://itmages.ru/image/view/824007/77c0e04b
<bane> [Raiden]: ты сумел превратить кока коллу в пепси. коллосальная метаморфоза (С)
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> bane: насколько знаю в колде разрушения сданий небыло
<baronos> зданий
<[Raiden]> Ну мне оригинальынй оттенок не подошел ))
<[Raiden]> вот он http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1229/h_1356785050_3977816_443e7b856c.jpeg
<bane> baronos: дак о том и говорю. "не получалось с минигана разрушать здания"
<baronos> bane: шо то ты меня запутал :)
<bane> baronos: ну я жалуюсь, что в игре не получалось так разрушать
<baronos> bane: ааа, ну да, не айс :В
<baronos> :D
<[Raiden]> Нужно какой-нить вирус выпустить, повреждающий игры и создающий нвоые строения и выращивающий цветы из минигана.
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> хм... а что лучше бфг или ридимер?
<[Raiden]> ak47
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Помню какой-то фильм смотрел фантастику, там такой вид оружия назывался пулеметатель. Антиквариат
<[Raiden]> возможно это было в вавилон 5, не помню
<[Raiden]> В конце ноября 2012 года (точная дата неизвестна) тихо и незаметно вышла версия 2.6 самой полной на текущий момент реализации алгоритмического языка программирования Алгол 68.
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> здорово
<shenmue> а кому это нужно?
<andrex> информатикам, алгоритмы показывать
<andrex> также как паскаль или фортран
<andrex> )
<andrex> можно ещё и бейсик сюды прикрутить, правда ненравится он мне, шлак какойто
<baronos> bane: мне не понравился дредд честно :)
<bane> спгс мешает?:)
<victor0000> 48?
<bane> 42 же
<victor0000> bane извините))
<baronos> куплю наверно сириус сэма :)
<gdane> всем привет. на 12.10 можно питон 2.6 закинуть?
<gdane> официально я так понимаю 3.2
<deep_thought> baronos: вчера был квн.а я и забыл. ну да ладно:) ютюб есть:)
<baronos> deep_thought: ай, точно, на трекер пришло, а я не поглядел :(
<deep_thought> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grBVnMhpg5w
<deep_thought> благо на мегафоне нет ограничений по скорости на ютюб:)
<andrex> там должен быть и 2 у меня 2 и 2.7
<victor0000> провери скорость http://5.231.6.184/petkas/i2.htm
<gdane> 2.7 есть в репах
<gdane> это понятно
<gdane> но bitbake 1.10.2 просит именно 2.6
<gdane> я kaeilos компилю из-под убунты
<gdane> лан щас попробую обновить битбейк может поможет
<victor0000> http://5.231.6.184/petkas/i2.htm моргания? версия 17 ФФ
<gdane> моргания - кто кого переморгает?
<victor0000> gdane: есть?
<aleksei`> всем ку
<victor0000> aleksei`: http://5.231.6.184/petkas/i2.htm моргания есть? какая браузера?
<andrex> нет но графон ужс
<aleksei`> мде
<aleksei`> морганий нету
<victor0000> andrex: это хорошо, у кого 17 фф проблема
<gdane> victor0000: gdane: есть? <- нету, я в игры то особо не играю
<gdane> так, когда надо подождать пока докомпилится, играю в фрицив
<victor0000> gdane: я давно вин98, я счас сервер сделаю.
<gdane> я давно виндой не увлекаюсь
<gdane> после админства виндовых серверов в крупной фирме проклял ее
<victor0000> ладно, огроммное спасибо! )))
<gdane> народ а подскажите мож кто знает - есть ли курсы в России по embedded системам
<gdane> интересует linux embedded
<gdane> не андроид
<gdane> я знаю что вроде как каноникал тоже заморочились этой проблемой - как минимум своей осью под коммуникаторы
<gdane> может у убунту есть курсы под эмбеддед системы?
<victor0000> России по embedded )))))
<gdane> ну да, а что?
<gdane> или в России только православные обрезки ввиде вин це?
<gdane> вон у знакомого xdevice такое убогое поделие, как и все что на винде
<victor0000> gdane: я был винда всего 15лет ужс
<gdane> эээ а по-русски как твое предложение прочитать?
<victor0000> gdane: я непонял, как мими )))
<gdane> упорот? :)
<victor0000> глухеномой ))
<baronos> deep_thought: ниче так квн :)
<deep_thought> нормальная игра:)я даже целых три раза смеялся
<[Raiden]> хорошо спряталась http://img11.nnm.ru/c/f/3/3/d/fc5e808eb49555151e556bd37c8.jpg
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/b/8/9/f/c/c19e71e85226be3c104b132e4b6.jpg
<Scrimmer> Хоббит классный фильм, хочу вам сказать
<Scrimmer> правда полная копия книги, вплоть до каждого диалога
<aleksei`> в кино ходил?
<markmx> так
<markmx> :) поможете с грепами и процессами?
<baronos> grep process
<Scrimmer> aleksei', ага, правда было много детворы, мешали
<andrex> ps | grep ps
<markmx> :) в общем надо получить пид процесса например ping nokia пингов может запущено сотня но надо только конкретный
<[Raiden]> s | grep grep ^)
<[Raiden]> ps*
<markmx> ничо не понял
<baronos> ps ax | grep gnome-shell нашел процесс и убил kill -9 3231
<markmx> а если там несколько гномов и убить надо конкретный?
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], а декстера не смотришь ?
<markmx> а сек счас выгрепаю
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: Неа. Я себе после хоббита слил кольца расширеныне, может 1 сегодня посмотрю
<andrex> pid всеравно меняется ты не сможеш постоянно 1 итодже процесс по pid узнавать
<[Raiden]> другйо пид = другой процесс.
<[Raiden]> у 1 процесса всегда 1 пид
<[Raiden]> andrex: твоя фраза может ввести в заблуждение
<andrex> давай войс
<[Raiden]> не дам! кончились.
<andrex> пичаль
<[Raiden]> markmx: эти гш увсе от 1 юзера?
<markmx> все я уже придумал как сделать :) счас сек доделаю и покажу
<[Raiden]> можно кстаит сократить, если  нужен пид , вместо ps ax |grep name ,  pgrep name
<markmx> ps -o pid,command | egrep -o "^([0-9]+) ping nokia" | egrep -o "([0-9]+)"
<markmx> как то так получилось
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35723
<[Raiden]> markmx: и чего это делает?
<Scrimmer> ну, вроде не плох
<Scrimmer> даже адблок вшит
<markmx> получает пид
<shenmue> чота судья дред уже не нря
<[Raiden]> markmx: много текста
<markmx> и начинает пинговать нокию, не адвая ей вырубить сеть :)
<markmx> вот, много, как сократить?
<shenmue> хотя первая минута пошла
<[Raiden]> markmx: pgrep -f "ping nokia"
<[Raiden]> ps a |grep "ping nokia" |grep -v grep |awk '{print $1}'
<shenmue> щас райден разойдется
<markmx> все хватит :) работает пгреп :)
<markmx> давай знаишь чего...
<markmx> как на трей добавить иконочку произвольную из шелла?
<markmx> я просто монтирую ноклу свою как винт, и надо бы отобразить что она примаунчена
<[Raiden]> это не знаю , у меня другое де и тут есть меню с подключаемыми устройствами )
<markmx> чорт ты прав :) у меня тоже есть... :) я думал это кинка локалки оказалось при клике показывает все маунченое :)
<Kyshtynbai> òåñò
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Kyshtynbai> òåñò
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJ1gpZIUJ14
<Kyshtynbai> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Fail!
<markmx> вооо пока не разбежались, вот еще логический вопрос, можно как нить сделать так http://pastebin.com/EPAe8GDA
<Kyshtynbai> А винда тридцатидвухбитная больше трех гигово оперативы не умеет. А линь умеет. Я негодую.
<skai-falkorr> Kyshtynbai: и линь не умеет
<[Raiden]> есть несколько модификаций сервернйо винды с пае. А десктопная да, не умеет
<skai-falkorr> Kyshtynbai: умеет только линь-pae
<[Raiden]> и винсерв
<Kyshtynbai> ну я пае и имел ввиду. к тому же щас пае по умолчанию по крайней мере в убунтах.
<[Raiden]> а зачем тебе при рам выше 3гб, 32бит версия?
<Kyshtynbai> совместимость
<Kyshtynbai> со стааарым софтом.
<Kyshtynbai> мне и винда-то только для старых игрушек...
<[Raiden]> так и быть, не буду спрашивать с каким.
<Scrimmer> а для новых?
<Kyshtynbai> В новые не играю. Железо не тянет.
<[Raiden]> У меня 64бит и ви и лин. Самая старая игра какая сча есть - ксмические рейнджеры :)
<[Raiden]> и всё ок
<Kyshtynbai> Значед нужно попробовать  64 :).
<[Raiden]> Может и не стоит, я не знаю , на самом деле. Но мне 4гб хватает с 64 бит версией.
<[Raiden]> и с кде!
<shenmue> блин
<shenmue> короче с судьей всё ясно
<shenmue> копия фильма рейд
<[Raiden]> а фф может\умеет веб апп
<shenmue> 1 в 1
<[Raiden]> ?
<Kyshtynbai> shenmue: что-с?
<shenmue> судья дредд который
<shenmue> новый
<shenmue> якобы
<[Raiden]> в целом он мне понравился. Хотя тоже увидел связь с каким-т окитайским фильмом где атаковали какой-то небоскрёб с мафией
<[Raiden]> Он мне даже понравился больше чем новое вспомнить всё.
<[Raiden]> shenmue: лучше бы они конечно не трогали то что уже классика и снимали новый сюжет :)
<[Raiden]> нашел ответ на свой вопрос https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/mozilla-labs-prism/
<[Raiden]> Not available for Firefox 17.0 :(
<Scrimmer> чтото я смотрю ребятки вы очень грустные
<skai-falkorr> by313: я бы не советовал задавать тот же вопрос
<skai-falkorr> by313: пока не прочтешь help.ubuntu.ru ^_^
<andrex> хм я чегото веселого пропустил походу...
<Scrimmer> andrex, ты как всегда
<andrex> а сервак отрубался
<andrex> где знца у мну
<Scrimmer> знца ?
<andrex> znc
<andrex> баунсер вобщем
<Scrimmer> кстати, а можно как то сидеть на раздаче на торрентах в консоли ?
<andrex> aria2c
<Scrimmer> спс
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: можно, есть торрент клиенты чиста серверы, есть и сервер и гуи.
<[Raiden]> трансмишен например может как серв работать
<[Raiden]> Хотя возможно andrexлучше понял вопрос )
<[Raiden]> клиенты - серверы - забавн ополучилось
<[Raiden]> демоны будет вернее
<Scrimmer> ну ты и демон
<andrex> черти и прочяя нечисть
<[Raiden]> Я нет, я ими руковожу.
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> работать, демоны, солнце ещё высоко xD
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> ещё и током так киловат 100
<[Raiden]> наша служба и опасна и трудна... (с)
<[Raiden]> http://www.qtfm.org/ любителям легкоты
<Scrimmer> Ребятки, мб ктонить замечал удобную панель управления сайтом, мне нужно для сайта рипнуть ?
<tagezi> всем привет
<Scrimmer> прива
<artus> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> artus, Failed!
<Kyshtynbai> Не понял. На сайте скайпа написано мультиарч, а нифига, вронг архитекче пишет.
<Kyshtynbai> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Fail!
<Kyshtynbai> Кто-нибудь ставил скайп на 64бита?
<artus> зачем?
<Kyshtynbai> в смысле?
<Kyshtynbai> чатицца с друзяшками, зачем же ещё.
<artus> слабак, неосилил гталк :D
<Kyshtynbai> я-то осилил, друзяшге - нет(
<Kyshtynbai> деффкам же не объяснишь про гтолк).
<artus> такие друзья нам нненужны :D
<Kyshtynbai> чото я гоню про скайп, кстати. мне приведелось сообщение о неправильной архитектуре. это он зависимости не разрешает. Так, спать походу пора.
<artus> кстати, я откопал в залежах интернетов фееричное режение неадекватного хрипа скайпа в пульсе, при условии что везде все звучит адекватно, если что пните я попытаюсь вспомнить) ну если коому приспичит)
<Leagnus> что за хрип?
<Kyshtynbai> Кстати, да, хрипел. Только при запуске по-моему. Я его только как чатилку и использую))
<Kyshtynbai> текстовую.
<artus> хрип, треск, и тд
<artus> вобщем надыть /etc/pulse/default.pa править на предмет воткнуть tsched=0
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси, попробуем-с.
<artus> там есть module-udev-detect , так вот надо module-udev-detect tsched=0 сделать , я логику эту нифига не понимаю конечно, но пульса резко перестала фигней страдать и все стало прям гладко
<Kyshtynbai> Пойду-ка я спать.
<Alagos> [Raiden]: привет. Не спишь?)
<Alagos> [Raiden]: видимо уже, ладно, тогда до завтра)
<[Raiden]> ага
<shenmue> хы
#ubuntu-ru 2012-12-30
<bane> ну кто уже проснулся?
<baronos> ping
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<tagezi> всем привет)
<bane> ну здрасте
<baronos> bane ну шо там еще интересного из кино есть? :)
<baronos> bane бонда посмотрел?
<bane> баня бонда смотрел:)
<Scrimmer> блин
<Scrimmer> картинка пипец, и показать даже некому
<Scrimmer> утречко всем
<Scrimmer> andrex, вечерок тебе
<andrex> и тебе утро
<andrex> мене покажи xD
<baronos> давай уж покказывай, че скрывать)
<andrex> угу , а то интерес пробил, и замял дело
<baronos> ппц, думал мой корпус прикроют, два дня буду спать... ага, а тут черти заселяют. Благо, что девчулечки заезжают :)
<Scrimmer> а ты такой весь из себя с девушкой и тебе низя да ? (
<Scrimmer> http://s.pikabu.ru/post_img/2012-12_6/1356804034_689535155.jpg , пиндосы...
<baronos> с чегой то, все можно :)
<Scrimmer> баронос, а ты откуда ваще ?
<andrex> он оттуда где + 10 уже холодно
<Scrimmer> сраные колонки, ждать полторы недели , уже на своих слушать музяку не охота
<Scrimmer> Севастополь ?
<Scrimmer> у нас щас +5, и нас дубарит :D
<andrex> у нас -13 и норм уже можно без шапки ходить и в шортах
<baronos> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1230/h_1356855692_7546855_ecea031d7d.jpeg
<andrex> baronos:  золотая рыбка, а ну марш на совороду
<baronos> гыы))
<Scrimmer> я вот не пойму, как вы в России справляетесь с холодом в -15-30
<Scrimmer> у нас -2, я в свитере и пальто, а мну дубарит жутко :)
<andrex> ну я както привык, мне -50 тока плоховато, а - 40 жить можно
<baronos> если влажности минимальна и ветрат нет то -40 нормуль. в туве переносимо такая погода)
<andrex> я жару хуже переношу +30 в тени и меня плющит от 5 минут на улице
<baronos> хехе, а я как тюлень валяюсь подсолнцем, примерно как муха на холоде, которая не шевелится :D
<Scrimmer> баронос, дак откуда ты ?
<Scrimmer> http://s.pikabu.ru/post_img/2012-12_6/1356799695_678370639.gif обожаю сов
<andrex> ну море же? где у нас есть море и курорт
<Scrimmer> у вас хз, у нас - крым
<Scrimmer> хм, ты случаем не из Крыма ? )
<vladgobelen> https://www.linux.org.ru/news/linux-general/8650642 впервые что-то более менее разумное сказал за столько то лет
<snql> Добрый день. В общем установил проприетарны драйвера с сайта ати. Вроде бы как они установились, заметно на ускоренной работе флеша, а вот с окнами проблема. При перемещении они двигаются рывками и кулер не стихает
<snql> Что это может быть?
<andrex> аппаратное ускорение
<snql> Драйвер ставил sudo sh ./пакет_драйвер.run --buildandinstallpkg
<snql> А как сделать нормальную работу?
<andrex> причем оно теперь не вырубается во флеше, хотя в линуксовом модет и вырубается, Что за карта?
<andrex> ж*
<andrex> настраивать ксорг
<andrex> !xorg
<ubuntuhelp> X Window System отвечает за графический вывод. Для перезапуска X выполните в консоли "sudo /etc/init.d/{gdm|kdm} restart". Чтобы установить разрешение экрана или решить др. проблемы X, см. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution ps: !withoutX
<snql> Radeon HD Mobility 4650HD
<Scrimmer> какая прелесть
<Scrimmer> ребятки, как п олностью стим снести с системы?
<andrex> purge?
<Scrimmer> ты знал
<shenmue> стим в хомяк игры ставит?
<shenmue> кстати а зачем его сносить?
<Scrimmer> мне вот интересно
<Scrimmer> если уже давно ОБТ стима, почему он мне грит, что стим щас в ЗБТ ?
<Scrimmer> и не пускает
<artus> оно и в збт пускало )
<baronos> гы)
<shenmue> не та фаза луны
<shenmue> меня с новым годом пока тока влц поздравил
<andrex> это про шапку?
<shenmue> агась
<aleksei`> всем ку
<shenmue> q
<andrex> ку
<shenmue> вчера в группе по историческим фильмам вопрос был интересный
<shenmue> считать ли исторические факты спойлерами? =)
<Scrimmer> artus, ну дык, атм нужно было жмякать Стор,
<Scrimmer> а щас уже сделали же типо просто запускалось и все рады
<Scrimmer> а нифига
<artus> ненаю, я ничего не жмякаю
<Scrimmer> это все ты виноват, артус
<artus> дааа, я такой
<shenmue> сстим обновляется хоть?
<Scrimmer> угумсь
<baronos> напиши в саппорт
<Scrimmer> хых, пока убирал комнату, нашел 5 бутылок недопитого коньяка, и откуда?
<aleksei`> хмм, странно, локаль слетела ))
<Scrimmer> хм, странно
<Scrimmer> хочешь поговорить об этом ?
<aleksei`> неа ))
<andrex> этоя принес, и забыл, верни обратно! )
<Scrimmer> я ведь помочь хотел...
<aleksei`> обновился корявопоходу )))
<shenmue> не та фаза луны
<Scrimmer> я вот щас не понял, запустил стим, обновился, и теперь его ниде нет
<aleksei`> а на английском не привычно ...
<andrex> хм у меня в менюхе есть, а ясперся кудато
<andrex> ярлык
<Scrimmer> во
<Scrimmer> терь норм запускается
<Scrimmer> хотя только зачем он мне ?
 * baronos ...а если бы у тебя корова умнее была, то она газировку давала, а не молоко..."
<bane> таааак хорошо спать днем
 * shenmue достал осиновый кол
<shenmue> так. окружаем баню =) и гасим его
 * andrex увидел осиновый кол и убежал  подальше
<Scrimmer> хм, почему у мну мамка не вырубается при команде halt ?
<Scrimmer> вроде винт уже тухнет, а кулеры пашут
<bane> Scrimmer: маму любить надо, а не коммандовать по немецки
<andrex> блок питания наверно глючит
<bane> Scrimmer: сс по тебе плачет
<baronos> угу, комарро сс
<Scrimmer> дак я с любовью пишу эту команду
<artus> Scrimmer, кулеры прошлый веек, отчикрыж и выброси их )
<artus> темболее зима))
<Scrimmer> хм
<Scrimmer> в окно высунуть?
<andrex> стоит такой красный красный системник и вокруг пар
<andrex> и снега нет во дворе
<Scrimmer> у мну его и так нет...
<Scrimmer> у мну солнце тут
<shenmue> тихо куллером шурша плата тлеет не спеша
<baronos> американ проходит по закону Димы Яковлева?
<andrex> а ты озотом полтвай сверху из ведра
<baronos> а то щас усыновит кого нить
<Scrimmer> звиняй, азота нет, только уран, ведро
<shenmue> кстати у меня пассивка на видюхе
<shenmue> и что удивительно все норм
<andrex> русский такой американ
<andrex> американ в пм не пиши, а то обижусь)
<andrex> яж сказал не пиши
<baronos> !utf8 > amerikan
<ubuntuhelp> amerikan, please see my private message
<artus> Оо
<andrex> угу у меня тожу спросил про кодировку
<Scrimmer> артус, ты уже пьян ?
<Scrimmer> или ждешь нг ?
<andrex> а чего скоро нг? незнал...
<artus> Scrimmer, ммм, да вот думаю становитцо пьян или ждать ...
<bane> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6204388_460s.jpg
<Scrimmer> чето мне кажется
<Scrimmer> что пора убегать
<Scrimmer> мне американ написал
<Scrimmer> хто он ?
<andrex> новый русский американ ))
<andrex> amerikan, ну и?
<artus> andrex, прекращай с призраками общатцо, ты меня пугаеш
<andrex> !nick > amerikan
<ubuntuhelp> amerikan, please see my private message
<artus>  
<Scrimmer> пришло время менять венду :3
<andrex> amerikan, введи уже /charset utf8 ато заигнорю навеки
<andrex> или выкин чатзиллу свою
<gdane> привет, можно ли на убунту 12.10 поставить питон 2.6?
<gdane> мне нужно всего лишь для компеляции оси
<gdane> питонбрю пишет что ничего не знает о питонах 2.6, 2.7 и даже о 3.2
<Scrimmer> компеляции...
<andrex> amerikan, http://forum.mozilla-russia.org/viewtopic.php?id=14009
<gdane> Scrimmer: компеляции...<= Да и что?
<Scrimmer> ошибка у тебя
<gdane> тоесть поиграем в граммар нази вместо того чтобы ответить на вопрос?
<jewpacabra> ох каково жить людям в селе по названию "мохнатушка"
<gdane> ну спасибо за указание на ошибку
<gdane> ну кампиляции... так лучше?
<gdane> а по сути ответить?
<artus> а по сути он у тя и так стоит, че те еще надо?
<gdane> у меня вообще 2.7 и 3.2
<gdane> yf crjkmrj z gjybvf.
<gdane> на сколько я понимаю
<artus> ну так aptinstall пЕтон2.6 , проблема в чем ?
<gdane> ну так сделай aptitude search python и попытайся там найти питон 2.6
<gdane> будешь удивлен
<baronos> репозитории подключи, потом ссылки на питон 2.6
<artus> gdane, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1478534/ :D
<gdane> а репа чья?
<Scrimmer> знает кто репу quanta plus ?
<jewpacabra> о. у дубль гиса наконец появился нормальный интерфейс
<baronos> как у гугл мапс?
<jewpacabra> как у нормальных приложений
<gdane> ну от питона 2.6 -  python2.6-setuptools
<gdane> и все
<baronos> нуда, как гугл мапс)
<gdane> лан сказал бы спасибо, так ведь не за что - сам разобрался
<artus> ну да, мне на поиск репы для 12.10 с питоном начиная с 2.4 версии потребовалось всего 2 запроса сделать, но лень такая лень
<jewpacabra> artus: два?теряешь хватку
<gdane> в том то и дело что я вначале поискал, а когда ответа не нашел то и спросил
<gdane> ну конечно куда же мне до гуру
<artus> jewpacabra, ну я сначала по упрощеной схеме пошол) много мусора, пришлось в запрос repo добавить) и прям второй де линк сразу на репу )
<artus> gdane, где искал? под шкафом? или у нас гуглы разные ?
<gdane> у вас наверное разные
<jewpacabra> python 2.6 ppa 12.10
<jewpacabra> а что схемы то:)вот и все
<jewpacabra> gdane: хватит врать, что искал
<jewpacabra> нифига ты не искал
<jewpacabra> тебе было лень
<shenmue> http://cs316824.userapi.com/v316824976/6ca4/_4r1mKS8QGw.jpg не пускайте незнакомых дядей домой
<gdane> о божн унылые анемешники и тут
<gdane> jewpacabra: ааа тоесть у кого то есть телепатия :)
<gdane> тогда в следующий раз логи ошибок кидать не буду - тут же телепат сидит
<gdane> он все знает
<andrex> all patients lie...
<gdane> доктор Хаус ты закончился в 8 сезоне
<andrex> а так и есть, даже тут
<andrex> я нетрогал оно само
<gdane> тогда торжественно объявляю поца jewpacabra лжецом
<artus> @kban gdane 186400 пшолвон отсель унылое создание
<baronos> ну да, чупакабра как бы вымешлиный персонаж мексиканских рассказов)
<baronos> ы?
<artus> baronos, ты гамы гамать будеш?
<Scrimmer> кто пользовался jedit? де он настройки хранит для локализации ?
<baronos> artus я на работе с бука
<artus> ну нормально , ставь тф туда
<artus> кто в тф гамать будет? )
<Alagos> Всем привет
<artus> дароф
<Alagos> Вчера попробовал перенести все установленные программы с ноута на виртуалбокс
<Alagos> Установило только некоторые, что за???
<andrex> тф это что?
<baronos> тим фортресс
<artus> tf2
<andrex> аа
<Alagos> http://tuksik.ru/dpkg/
<Alagos> http://proubuntu.com.ua/2012/01/21/copy-ppa.html
<Alagos> Пользовал эти 2 мануала
<artus> Alagos, развернул бы дамп ноута в виртуалку , делов то
<andrex> а у меня стим не робит а ставить вайн и качать пиратку лень)
<artus> andrex, почему эть не робит? робит же
<andrex> у меня нет, пишет закраытое тестирование и закрывается
<artus> andrex, /usr/bin/steam steam://store в запускалку добавь
<baronos> andrex steam://steam store
<baronos> во, у артуса прально))
<andrex> гг незнал, ок попробуем щас
<artus> andrex, как успехи?
<andrex> грузит вроде чегото
<artus> ну знать работаеть
<Scrimmer> чтото артус давно тут никого не банил
<Scrimmer> неужто ты стал добрее ?)
<artus> ааа, гады, слили почтовик мой с мылору, ужс
<artus> Scrimmer, я вообще белый и пушистый
<artus> andrex, какой у тя тама позываной?
<andrex> также как и в скайпе
<artus> хм, чей тады не ищет тебя стим
<artus> а не, носкрит гад)
<artus> andrex, ава с маской?
<andrex> баронос понял как)
<baronos> ыы
<artus> а я не ((
<baronos> в лине стим может на поиск тупить
<artus> не, прост я не по логину самого скайпа стучал)
<baronos> гыы
<artus> Невозможно добавить этого друга. Список друзей переполнен. :D
<andrex> гг
<baronos> пусть он тебя добавит
<artus> andrex, artusadm
<Scrimmer> боже, какой sublime-text-2 крутой :)
<snql> !xorg
<ubuntuhelp> X Window System отвечает за графический вывод. Для перезапуска X выполните в консоли "sudo /etc/init.d/{gdm|kdm} restart". Чтобы установить разрешение экрана или решить др. проблемы X, см. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution ps: !withoutX
<artus> о, тагези там печалился что музебра закрывает скачку?
<baronos> ленова ёга хочу, чтоб снести винду и поставить дебиан с гш, и зюзать в режиме планшета гном3 и скачать что он ниразу не удобный)
<snql> достал меня этот драйвер под ati уже :( в упор не хочет работать
<andrex> с 4 раза нашел)))
<baronos> sgfxi тебе в помощь
<artus> baronos, они им пользоватся не умеют))
<baronos> artus точно))
<andrex> artus, ну ты и дедон))
<baronos> то кде удаляется то еще чего)ъ
<artus> andrex, :D
<artus> Offoffoff, а где йохохо  и с новым годом?
 * baronos пошел туда, не зная куда. принести то, не зная что.
<andrex> вернусь сюда незнаю когда?
<shenmue> он за исходниками вин хп пошел видать
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1230/h_1356871137_7123769_588dbe218f.png
<[Raiden]> сделал себе валлпапер из двух
<zipzip> ты разбавил колу водой? коллосальная метаморфоза:)
<baronos> коллосальная это кола с салом тогда будет
<artus> нефиг натурпродукт колами портить
<andrex> нужно коллу с гудроном
<zipzip> а я вчера выяснил, что не так у меня с юнити
<baronos> она юнити?
<andrex> сразу станет ясно в какую реакцию вступает она с эмалью зубов
<zipzip> несмотря на юнити тест, говорящий, что все окей, сама юнити запускается с софтвар рендеринг. ну это дело в дровах и меса 9, которые старье мое не подерживают нормально
<Alagos> [Raiden]: вчера пробовал как ты говорил перенести пакеты с машины на виртуалку
<Alagos> [Raiden]: почему-то перенесло не все, что я не так сделал? http://tuksik.ru/dpkg/ http://proubuntu.com.ua/2012/01/21/copy-ppa.html
<baronos> скай, ты же вроде говорил, что не будешь 12.10 ставить иботам меса не фантан
<[Raiden]> у меня это работало. Только я не переносил, а удалял таким образом, когда делал минималистичный дистр
<zipzip> baronos: ну там юнитя 6.12:)
<zipzip> не удержался.а меса все портит:(
<Alagos> Из всего списка перенесло только sflphone
<baronos> хехе)
<Alagos> filezilla и скайп не перенеслись чего то
<[Raiden]> Alagos: второй линк советовал не я, я советовал перенести всю папку /etc/apt
<artus> дык скайпа ж отдельной дебкой ставится
<andrex> а потому что оно в репах которые не включены по умолчанию
<artus> andrex, а ты не подсказывай))
<Alagos> Хм
<Alagos> Разве в мануале не все репы переносятся еще и с ключами?
<[Raiden]> Alagos: репы могут быть и в sources.lst , не тольк ов папке  /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<artus> Alagos, фишка в том что перенести систему с ноута в виртуалку - раз в 7 быстрее чем сетапить по списку пакетики ))
<[Raiden]> нет не все, только подключенные определенным образом.
<zipzip> [Raiden]: а ключи?
<Alagos> artus: окей, а как мне в дропбокс потом этот бэкап засунуть?
<[Raiden]> zipzip: Я не знаю. Этот мануал не я писал.
<artus> Alagos, ммм, бекап всей системы занимает гиг-полтора
<[Raiden]> ключи можно и потом восстановить, я например знаю как.
<Alagos> Окей, сейчас попробую полностью перенести /etc/apt
<artus> Alagos, а при наличии 60 гигов дропбоксе можно ваааще не паритцо :D
<Alagos> artus: нету у меня там 60 гиг. 5 вроде, о каком варианте бэкапа речь?
<artus> Alagos, корень за исключением хомяка в тгз и на распаковку на базовую систему - 3 минуты )
<artus> потом вливаеш хомяк и всех делов )
<artus> можно и с хомяком, если у тебя медиамусор отдельно маунтитцо аля /data
<artus> Alagos, схема опробирована и работаеть на все 100% , разлив новой системы - 2 минуты на инстал базовой , 2 на распаковку бекапа
<artus> *3
<artus> причем начхать на раббивку винтов и тд ) и ваааще, я тебе еще в прошлом году обяснял че да как
<Alagos> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/backup
<Alagos> Ты про это говоришь?
<shenmue> вообще не втыкаю нафига ос бэкапить?
<artus> тип того, только проще и в полторы строки
<shenmue> там баззы данных, важные документы имеет смысл
<Alagos> Ну чтобы не устанавливать и не настраивать все заново
<Alagos> Если меняешь железо и.т.д
<Alagos> Если ты на домашнем тазике постоянно сидишь - то не надо
<shenmue> вот с железками косяки могут быть
<artus> shenmue, ну дабы затестить чего либо то в виртулку развернуть аналог самое оно
<shenmue> на хабре была статья не давно про бтфрс снэпшоты и все такое на примере убунту
<artus> Alagos, на железо пофиг, итак заведется
<baronos> zipzip и вообще ни слова прособлазн, а то не вытерплю и поставлю убунту :D
<shenmue> все просто паренек написал. быстро ос вернуть в рабочее состояние без проблем
<artus> shenmue, ну наверно без снапшотов стремно сидеть на бтр то
<Alagos> [Raiden]: перенес все, скайпа и файлзиллы все-равно нету :(
<shenmue> бтфрс вроде уже стабильная. да и жалоб на нее в последнее время не встречал
<Alagos> Ну скайп то ладно, а filezilla чего нету? о_О
<Alagos> Она же из репозитарией стандартных идёт
<baronos> weechat лучше
<baronos> ааа
<baronos> файлзила
<Alagos> У меня weechat
<baronos> ну все ровно вичат лучший)
<Alagos> мне он тоже нравиться, но он не лучше FileZilla. Просто потому что он не FTP-клиент)
<baronos> угу :D
 * baronos угадает мелодию с 6 нот
<shenmue> хм
<shenmue> тыц пыщ тыц пыщ тыц пыщ
<shenmue> угадывай
<zipzip> это тыщпыщ даркнесс от группы попячса
<baronos> переход хода :)
<baronos> хм,у Градского ниче так дочка :)
<andrex> с шести нот гриш, am e7 am a7 dm am, у гадывай
<zipzip> Tarantella Di Masaniello
<shenmue> ду хаст
<andrex> катюша неучь
<andrex> ну если честно данные акорды можно много под че пихнуть)
<zipzip> andrex: это вообще 27 рапсодия чаковского. из неизданного
<zipzip> а вообще. dont trust the b---- in appartment 23 отличный сериалец
<[Raiden]> А я тут решил пересмотреть властелина колец после хоббита, первую част ьвчера смотрел с русской озвучкой и английскими сабами. - это дало уловет небольшую разницу и как бы  практика в языке до кучи )
<[Raiden]> уловить
<zipzip> режиссерку смотрел?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> В общем сказка конечно класная. )
<shenmue> унылый фильм
<shenmue> книга наверника интересней
 * andrex пошел в квадратный мир играть
<shenmue> в марио что ли?
<baronos> ты скачал тф2?
<zipzip>  а я все думаю прочесть книгу в оригинале
<andrex> качается, надо было 3г проплатить дсл тупит чегото. нажрались наверно там уже
<andrex> shenmue,  майнкрафт, у меня там нисуны завелись, негролюди, тащат землю поночам, просыпаешся выходишь а там несколько квадратов нет
<shenmue> кул стори =)
<shenmue> но я не играл в майнкрафт
<artus> baronos, а ты скачал уже?
<shenmue> хотя видел ролики. прикольная адаптация золотоискателя
<baronos> artus а уменя инета даже в 3G нет чтоб качать. так что я в колду пойду)
<[Raiden]> Книги всегда интересней. что бы снять полынй объем книги это надо кино идущее сутки или типа того
<andrex> artus, делись тырнетом)
<artus> andrex, лехко, куда отсыпать?
<shenmue> мне тоже пару пакетиков не жалко
<andrex> на деревню дедушке)
<artus> а подставляйте лукошки
<shenmue> могу вместо кого нибуть тест на скорость пройти кому перед друзьями стыдно =))
<zipzip> можно мне немного ipv6?
<artus> zipzip, вот чего нет того нет
<Alagos> [Raiden]: что-то не выходит. Может действительно проблема с цифровыми подписями? Ты говорил что знаешь как это решить)
<[Raiden]> сомневаюсь что в них, апт только предупреждает если их нет
<[Raiden]> но всеравно ставит
<aleksei`> хм, а у гнома классического трей шалит ))
<[Raiden]> apt-get update , если выдаются цифры и извещении что нету ключа,  пишешь sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com  цифра
<Alagos> хм
<Alagos> Нету цифр
<[Raiden]> значит дело в чем-то другом. например то что не ставится, было поставлено не из этих источников которые сча доступны.
<Alagos> Сделал по тому мату что ты давал, но не стали некоторые приложения из стандартных репозитариев... Проблема может быть в виртуалке?
<[Raiden]> или я не знаю )
<[Raiden]> некоторые это какие?
<Alagos> Ну вот filezilla не стала автоматом чего-то
<Alagos> chromium-browser
<artus> Alagos, ручками бы уже раз 300 поставил
<[Raiden]> понятно, не знаю
<Alagos> artus: да при чем тут раз 100? Мне надо сделать бэкап источников приложений и списка пакетов и засунуть это в дропбокс как резервную копию.
<Alagos> Так как мне не на чём хранить большую резервную копию
<artus> ну делай, + список реп тудаже , проблема в чем?
<artus>  в том что у тя 100500 левых реп?
<Alagos> Ну я скопировал с дома полностью /etc/apt/ и что-то все-равно идёт не так)
<Alagos> На компе могу поставить skype, в локалке из этих же вроде реп - нет. Как так? Репы еще где-то лежат?
<Alagos> локалка - virtualbox
<[Raiden]> Так должно быть
<Alagos> Почему?
<[Raiden]> sudo dpkg --get-selections "*" > /media/disk/my_packages.txt
<[Raiden]> восстановить:
<[Raiden]> sudo dpkg --set-selections < /media/disk/my_packages.txt
<[Raiden]>     sudo apt-get -u dselect-upgrade
<[Raiden]> При одинаковых репах результат будет одинаковый. Точнее у меня был.
<[Raiden]> Больше ничего не знаю )
<Alagos> а зачем "*"?
<[Raiden]> А так будет точная копия. Не только поставятся установленыне пакеты, но и снесутся те которые были снесены.
<[Raiden]> Ну и просто я так делал. Может можно и иначе.
<[Raiden]> Могу только добавить что делал во времена 10.х версий. Вдруг поломали чего. С этим линуксом можно быть уверенным только после проверки :)
<Alagos> )))
<Alagos> Это точно
<Alagos> Странно, вижу в списке filezilla и filezilla-common а его почему то не ставить :(
<[Raiden]> а руками нормально ставится?
<Alagos> Ну да, оно в репозитариях есть
<[Raiden]> может какая ошибка возникает
<[Raiden]> Хм, ок
<artus> Alagos, а ты чего, виртуалку через дропбокс синкаеш? :D
<Alagos> Нет, папку расшарил
<Alagos> [Raiden]: действительно, в прошлый раз все было ок, а теперь были какие-то зависимости неразрешённые которые мешали поставить filezilla
<[Raiden]> ну вот, будем считать что дело в этом.
<[Raiden]> может быть как-то с зеркалами связано, хотя если ты папку перенес они должны быть те же )
<Alagos> Да, я перенес /etc/apt
<Alagos> [Raiden]: спасибо, ты лучший
<[Raiden]> в общем метод можно считать оправданным  ) По крайней мере частично. Кстати попробуй ещё раз со зведочкой, может это решит проблему сразу
<Alagos> Я перенес не содержимое /etc/apt а папку apt в /etc/apt ))
<[Raiden]> я только учусь ))
<[Raiden]> а.. ок
<Alagos> Звёздочка действительно удалила все то, что было удалено на моей системе, спасибо
<[Raiden]> новогоднее волшебство ))
<[Raiden]> Alagos: Я такие команды собираю в програмку дял заметок. Иногда так проще искать чем в гугле.
<zipzip> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6204419_460s_v1.jpg крутатенюшно
<[Raiden]> онлайновые хавту ещё удобно сохранять с помощью расширения scrapbook для фф. Это конечн овыглядит анахронизмом, дублирование инфы доступной онлайн. Но на практике я зна сайты которые уже не существуют.
<Alagos> Блин
 * zipzip смотрит на всякие расширения с долей иронии и гуглодрайва
<Alagos> На этой долбанной виртуалке куча неудовлетворенных зависимостей
<Alagos> оно даже weechat не хочет ставить
<[Raiden]> )
<Alagos> Как так вообще?
<Alagos> Она не повинуется моей силе!
<andrex> хы, мне уже блин как бан кажется, все дебильные спам боты виноваты
<[Raiden]> а ты делал apt-get update хоть раз?
<Alagos> ДА
<[Raiden]> фиг его знает вообще ) иди бухай лучше, уже 30-е
<Alagos> У меня в системе нет ничего что можно было бы обновить
<andrex> а dist-upgrade
<Alagos> Не
<Alagos> Ща попробую
<Alagos> Помогло!
 * andrex хороший, просто молодчинка)
<Alagos> Да, теперь действительно похоже на проги в моей текущей системе. Проверил - все перенесло.
<Alagos> andrex: спасибо
<[Raiden]> )
<Alagos> [Raiden]: и тебе спасибо большое.\
<zipzip> i'm not perfect, i'm not snitch. but i can tell you she's a bitch ^_^
<baronos> ура,теперь иди бухай, 30-е уже)
<Alagos> Я не пью)
<[Raiden]> и по праздникам?
<artus> @kick zipzip угу, но мимо
<andrex> фух я думал никто не проснется уже)
<Alagos> Ну я еще не совсем от этого отказался. Пару раз в год бывает
<Alagos> Зип-зип - ура?
<zipzip> и кто это тут проснулся с похмелюги?:)
<andrex> ни кто
<Alagos> Надо было сделать zip-unzip
<andrex> мы все трезвиники
<Alagos> Ик, наливай, за трезвый образ жизни!)
<zipzip> ай да ладно:)алкоголики, хулиганы, тунеядцы:)
<andrex> спортцмены
<Alagos> Стыцамены)
<andrex> rm -f zipzip
<andrex> плохой файл
<zipzip> andrex: не поможет:)
<zipzip> artus: у тя стим открывается?
<andrex> у мня щас открыт
<artus> zipzip, угу
<baronos> сстранно
<zipzip> чет у меня сча не открывался.
<zipzip> севере оутадж
<artus> мож глюк
<baronos> угу и сайт тоже
<zipzip> мож
<andrex> еще и качает 120 кю сек)
<andrex> б*
<artus> zipzip, ну вот перезапустил, вижу андр.ху и леху онлайн
<baronos> андр.ху это че то из андерлехта?)
<artus> :D
<andrex> а.н.р.ю.х.а
<Alagos> А на ubuntu dota2 будет работать?
<andrex> д пропусимл чорд
<baronos> а я решил в chuzzle играть)
<andrex> надо себе в паспорте так сделать
<andrex> и в правах
<andrex> везде
<zipzip> artus: а тф2 фри ту плей?
<artus> ога
<baronos> угу
<andrex> там же написано
<zipzip> хочу попробовать будет тормозить или нет
<artus> будет) но попробовать всеравно стоит
<baronos> у меня коолда мф2 на минималках идет нормуль на нетбуке, думаю и тф2 пойдет. а у ттебя мощней полюбому)
<andrex> ну у меня на интел точно будет тормозить) на нв незнаю пока может и нет)
<andrex> хотя фз
<zipzip> ну чтож. стим создан. осталось дождаться установки
<baronos> тавай говори имя стима я тебя удруги добавлю)
<andrex> артус уже в игрульку убег, ну конечно меня с таким нетом тока засмертью посылать
<artus> andrex, да я пока разберусь с плюхами что выпали мне
<andrex> аа
<andrex> не меня лучше за ней не посылать, ибо я когданибудь вернусь со смертью
<andrex> зависит скока она весит
<baronos> zipzip я нашел много фалкорров, ты какой?
<baronos> до нг 29 часов
<andrex> у мну 24
<zipzip> я который ifalkorr
<baronos> усе
<only_you> 32
<zipzip> ну тф буду ставить завтра. место надо сначала освободить
<artus> ууух класная цацка
<baronos> artus ты рыбу съел?)
<andrex> слайдошоу нет?
<artus> во, точно , ща буду есть
<artus> andrex, неа
<baronos> блин
<andrex> хы я седня с парковки выехать минут 20 не мог из-за кикиморы какойто, перекрыла всесь выезд и маневрировала пытаясь развернутся
<baronos> надо было для тьюб снимать)
<andrex> регика нет
<andrex> кстати полноприводную взял
<andrex> всетаки
<baronos> поздравляю, че взял? какой тойота?
<andrex> не таёта продал взял evo 10
<baronos> ланцер че ли?
<andrex> угу
<baronos> круть :)
<andrex> хы прикольно нашол хостинг для eggdrop c закрытыми 6660..6669 7000 портами
<shenmue> хм
<sancho19> всем здрасьте, помогите решить косяк. Функциональные клавиши регулируют яркость - производят запись в /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness, а надо чтобы писали в /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video1/brightness
<sancho19> Как изменить?
<sancho19> Xubuntu 12.10
<[Raiden]> sancho19: напиши на форум,  я не знаю
<sancho19> На форум уже написал, а только-что вот что выяснилось. Запись идет в оба файла, но яркость регулируется не сразу, либо не регулируется вообще. В общем, сильные лаги
<skai-falkorr> sancho19: модель ноута?
<skai-falkorr> acpi_osi= настраивал?
<sancho19> Asus k55dr. А как настроить
<sancho19> еще клавиша отключения тачпада не работает
<sancho19> Не подскажете, где поковырять?
<shenmue> пыщ
<andrex> 2
<artus> выползайте из сумрака, я вас вижу
<andrex> кто здесь?!! О_О
<artus> воо. это ты наследил
<andrex> да это не я оно само :(
<artus> все вы так говорите
<Scrimmer> artus, опять ты за свое ?
<artus> Scrimmer, неть! я просто продолжаю :D
<artus> Scrimmer, и ваааще, я с тобой не дружу, ты не хочеш играть в тф2
<Scrimmer> как это?
<Scrimmer> я люблю тф2
<Scrimmer> но чето в последнее время у меня он плохо грузица
<artus> Scrimmer, 21:26:47|        artus | все вы так говорите
<Scrimmer> да это не я...
<Scrimmer> оно само
<artus> вы с одной шпаргалки чтоль списываете? :D
<Scrimmer> :D
<Scrimmer> ктсати, ты не пользовался svn ?
<artus> нее
<andrex> кто первый тот и прав, скримеру 2 он у меня списал
<artus> точно
<Scrimmer> ну чувааак
<artus> andrex, а тебе неуд за то что сдаеш товарищей :D
<artus> andrex, аты то уже скачал?
<Scrimmer> а я могу в кде наутилус поставить?
<andrex> а я жду когда на сибнете выкладут, быстрее в 4 раза будет скачать а так тока 3 гб скачалось из 12, ужс
<artus> ставь, разрешаем
<andrex> чегож я баланс на 3г не пополнил
<artus> andrex, аа, да, есть такое дело
<[Raiden]> да, можешь. В свойствах любой папки можешь выбрать любой фм по умаолчанию или в соотв настройках в системсеттингс
<[Raiden]> там есть про привязку файлов
<Scrimmer> мне стим не нравится тем, что там качается не инсталлятор, а вся игра
<artus> andrex, сказал бы раньше, я б те залил куда нить
<Scrimmer> хотя это можно и плюсом назвать
<Scrimmer> Райден, а ты блин
<Scrimmer> только услышал про кде, все - уже тут)
<artus> да к тому ж горелый :D
<andrex> засушенный
<[Raiden]> Не нравится - больше не отвечу
<[Raiden]> не вопрос
<artus> гг
<Scrimmer> да не, мы считаем, что ты няшка)
<Scrimmer> честно )
<artus> врет он :D
<Scrimmer> хм, а как наутилус поставить?
<andrex> это мы юбя
<andrex> л*
<Scrimmer> да не, райден помогает очень
<Scrimmer> не то что ты
<[Raiden]> как любоую программу
<Scrimmer> ты только банишь
<Scrimmer> о_о
<Scrimmer> он по дефолту стоял о_0
<andrex> гг был бы у меня оп я тож бы только банил))
<andrex> всех подряд)
<andrex> и себя
<artus> Scrimmer, вот зачем ты понапраслину возводиш? или те приятнее былобы листать тонны матов и тупых наездов умалишенных школьников? )
<Scrimmer> да я ж говорю, что ты красавчик
<Scrimmer> че?)
<andrex> лицемер блин
<Scrimmer> футакимбыть
<artus> Scrimmer, ты тф давай качай, а не мысью по древу растекайся )
<Scrimmer> кто SVN пользовался ?
<Scrimmer> на линухе
<andrex> !svn
<ubuntuhelp> Subversion (часто сокращается до svn) — свободная централизованная система управления версиями. Subversion разработана специально для замены устаревшей системы CVS. Как настроить в Ubuntu см. тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<Scrimmer> да мне клиент бы..
<artus> Scrimmer, эммм, aptsearch svn же
<Scrimmer> что такое aptsearch ? o_0
<[Raiden]> а у меня apts
<artus> алиас на серч через апт же
<andrex> repofind
<artus> хош вптгет, хош аптитуд , ну блин додумать же мона
<andrex> испужалсо, побежал винду обратно ставить поди :D
<Scrimmer> кста Артус
<Scrimmer> а чем тебе рандом тф2 не нравится ?)
<artus> а народ сливается часто кудато
<Scrimmer> а 1 человек сыграет большую роль ? )
<artus> я в плане толпа рассасывается
<Scrimmer> а ты кем играешь то?
<Scrimmer> шпиёном? )
<artus> да както всеми помаленьку
<UNIm95> Народ как снести гном3 из 12.04, но оставить наутилуса гедита и терминал?
<[Raiden]> не используй сессию гнома 3 и всё. Я не помню что туда входит ) Или удали гтк , а потом поставь только то что надо
<andrex> а он там не стоит
<andrex> тока некоторые тулзы
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: andrex: Я пробовал разные среды. остановился на крысе. Сейчас многовато мусора. пытаюсь почистить. при удалении gnome-desktop3 предлагает весь кде притянуть%)
<artus> о как, терь кеды при сносе гнома лезут, дожились
<UNIm95> artus: я сам малек прифигел
<artus> может вы там чет не то делаете? :D
<andrex> надо было тренероватся на виртуалках
<andrex> а потом с нетинстала ставить что надо
<UNIm95> andrex: так я нет инсталлом все притянул
<artus> но крыс в дебьян самолет, не спорю, нюансов хватает но вполне сьедобно
<artus> UNIm95, если у тя там такой зоопарк, так может имеет смысл снуля натягивать? )
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexubuntu
<UNIm95> artus: я как 7-ка выйдет. на нее убегу
<[Raiden]> первая команда
<[Raiden]> а потом вернешь что надо
<artus> UNIm95, ммм, я чето както на ней с момента ее выхода, и както проблем ваааще ниодной небыло , ну вот совсем ниодной
<[Raiden]> или поставь хубунту , может быстрее будет
<[Raiden]> а потом наутилус и гедит
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  Спс. как раз. что надо.
<UNIm95> artus: 7-ка это дебиан %)
<artus> UNIm95, ну я про визю тебе и говорю
<UNIm95> artus: а не сквиз?
<UNIm95> а стоп сквиз это 6-ка
<artus> не, сквиз ток не серверах
<UNIm95> ленни 5-ка
<[Raiden]> дебианофилия детектед
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: ты это говоришь на канале дочки?
<[Raiden]> ну да )
<andrex> это уже не дочка, либо это мутировашая дочка сразу через поколение
<[Raiden]> это разыне вещи достаточно. убунта например уже может с сеуребута грузиться, текущая
<[Raiden]> а дебиан нет, любой
<artus> Lie to Me таки очень годный
<shenmue> http://cs316824.userapi.com/v316824407/53ea/lzvDO7at3N4.jpg собрал всю коллекцию
<shenmue> теперь скучно
<[Raiden]> чекнутый профессор в за гранью  - наместник гондора. Раньше не обращал внимания
<artus> shenmue, ачивку дали?
<shenmue> неа. это мегагипер великий подвиг.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: Вопрос ты про старика?
<UNIm95> бишопа?
<[Raiden]> да
<andrex> люди совершающие мега гипер великие подвиги, должгы умерать мучинической смертью, чтоб римляне о них составляли мифы
<andrex> греки*
<shenmue> andrex я не жажду славы но зато ты готов к этому
<andrex> не я таких подвигов не совершаю, я скромный человечешко
<artus> andrex, жалкий людишка
<andrex> угу
<andrex> генератор адских функций)
<UNIm95> Народ как называются часы в гноме2?
<UNIm95> которые в тее
<UNIm95> трее*
<UNIm95> там есть мега фича с месностью
<artus> оо, а гдето в самоа уже ща будут новый год отмечать , предлагаю присоединитцо :D
<andrex> я уже забыл огноме 2 как о вчерашнем завтраке
<[Raiden]> это апплет для панели из гном2, врятли где-то ещё будет работать. В  диалоге выбора апплетов по моему так Часы и зовалось
<UNIm95> там показывает темно ли в определенном городе?
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: разве апплеты гнома на других панелях не работают?
<andrex> ппц дочего люд ленив стал, лень посчитать сколько времени в нужном городе чтоб определить время суток
<[Raiden]> я думаю что нет. Так же не работают в панели котоаря в гном3
<shenmue> artus http://wowlol.ru/achiv/informers2/35689.jpg =)
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: самый прикол в том что я эти часы в гноме3 в режиме классики видел
<[Raiden]> в режиме классики да, ф фоллбеке
<[Raiden]> а в гш там панель на жс и всё что на ней тоже
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: попа =(
<[Raiden]> а что тебе надо-то?
<[Raiden]> попробуй в хфце двое часов добавить с разыми настрйоками )
<Scrimmer> кто любит холодец ?
<Sergey_IT> уже поел его - вкусно
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: у меня родня в разных городах. там в апплете можно нормально время, свет и быстрое переключение между городами/поясами
<andrex> холодец, это ролтон такой? xD
<shenmue> новый ролтон холодец - кто покушал молодец
<Scrimmer> а ум еня только замерзает
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: Эх, ну ладно. Хотел сказать что в кде во всплывающей подсказке видн овремя во всех выбранных поясах, но не буду :)
<[Raiden]> ой , кажется я это сказал
<andrex> я раньше любил, лет 15 назад, ща както чето не айс, наверно сильно раньше любил
<Scrimmer> эх, с хреном его, ухх :)
<Scrimmer> кстати, как вы этот ролтон едите?
<Scrimmer> ужас
<Scrimmer> у нас в Украине мивина и то лучше :)
<Scrimmer> а у вас будто пластмасу ешь,
<[Raiden]> если уж сказал, то надо и  показать ) http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1231/h_1356901719_4047024_c839c36cab.png
<Scrimmer> ой, и тишина такая
<[Raiden]> 2 даты, ещё не везде 31
<andrex> как как с маенезом
<andrex> хм а вобще, у меня даж собак не ест эту пластиковую лапшу
<shenmue> хы
<shenmue> у меня кошка тарелку с пельменями принялла за туалетный наполнитель
<artus> shenmue, видать такие пельмешки
<shenmue> угу
<andrex> ролтоновские
<[Raiden]> а название\марка?
<shenmue> в коробках картонных продоются. по размеру с кирпич . белый с красным упаковка
<[Raiden]> ясно
<artus> shenmue, и с надписью - кошачий наполнитель?
<andrex> а на упаковке написано, наполнитель для кокастых туалетов
<artus> andrex, дай пять )))
<andrex> держы 2,5
<shenmue> и в морду заодно ему тресни =)
<shenmue> я потом отдам
<artus> andrex, цыркуляркой отхватило? ))
<artus> ууу злые вы :)
<andrex> нет кухоннной катаной
<shenmue> народ а балкон входит в часть квартиры?
<shenmue> по кв\м
<artus> в общую но не жилую
<shenmue> ну что ж богатый год был на события
<shenmue> стим, циамон, гш , за дрова взялись, и вин8
<andrex> не вин 8 это не событие
<andrex> это уродец
<shenmue> гимп 2.8 еще
<shenmue> ядро третье
<aleksei`> а ещё xchat так в трее и не появился ....
<Sergey_IT> это не события, а копошизм
<shenmue> а xchat кто то юзает?
<andrex> упалм теорит с пол планеты и все выжили, вот то событие)
<aleksei`> я юзаю
<andrex> я юзал когдато
<shenmue> кто то юзает xchat. вот событие
<aleksei`> все такие добрые под НГ стали
<Sergey_IT> andrex, сирии хватает... (
<shenmue> хм... кстати я считаю что мая не ошиблись с датой
<shenmue> они наверное планеты перепутали
<andrex> а я считаю что они даже и не колендарь составляли, а фз какието письмина, а мы просто не вьехали что это такое
<andrex> какая нить древняя бухгалтерия
<andrex> а потом бухгалтера сьели
<shenmue> ну да. накладная какая нить на ремонт крейсера
<aleksei`> майя каннибалами не были
<andrex> да это были мирные люди приносящие жертвоприношения людьми)
<andrex> а так все норм
<andrex> прекрасная маркиза
<[Raiden]> Славяне тоже этим делом промышляли. Я где-то читал о приношении в жертву перед походом
<andrex> угу, да многие особенно язычники
<[Raiden]> ))
<aleksei`> пойду сервер гирляндой обматаюв честь НГ
<[Raiden]> кто-то хотел события года http://nnm.ru/blogs/aleeks1/sobytiya-2012-mir/
<[Raiden]> для меня в плане линукс главным событием был гном3 и юнити. А  если вообще , то даже не знаю, много хороших моментов и не очень )
<shenmue> куте 5
<[Raiden]> да, это важынй шаг тоже.  Пока не ясн она сколько лучше или хуже будет кде5 на нём, но для мултиплатформенного написания программ это хороший шаг )
<[Raiden]> Прыжок из-под "небесного купола" я смотрел в рилтайме на ютубе. Это было круто
<[Raiden]> и конец света очередной зафейлился - тоже событие :)
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], уверен? Может начался только... будущее покажет
<shenmue> [Raiden] я тоже смотрел
<[Raiden]> это уже будет другой )
<[Raiden]> Крут даже не прыжок, а такое вещание.
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> эда да. пиар такой был
<shenmue> хотя в вещании ничего удивительного. есть жее прямая трасляция с орбиты земли
<[Raiden]> ну , в общем-то да
<[Raiden]> http://nnm.ru/blogs/s_a_s_h_a/3d-neprizhivshiysya-format/
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/f/9/9/9/4/fe122cc5968ba078eaf020e1b0e.jpg
<aleksei`> надо мне такую
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/1/0/4/4/5/436204cb0930f6af7c039418ad3.jpg
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/639750/
<maccoffee> леди и джентльмены, кто нибудь можнт помочь мне с установкой пропиетарных драйверов на lenovo s300 для lucid?
<shenmue> а дров на что?
<[Raiden]> какая видеокарта?
<maccoffee> [Raiden]: встроенный интел не помню точно, какой и radeon hd6470m
<[Raiden]> ясно.
<[Raiden]> !amd
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 12.10 quantal(eng):http://goo.gl/F95yy
<[Raiden]> по последнему линку наверное есть и для люсида , хотя разница минимальна в хавту
<[Raiden]> есть ещё скрипт sgfxi - неокотоыре говорят что помогает.
<maccoffee> пробовал, при включенной дискретке иксы виснут при старте, с курсором в углу на чёрном фоне, в логе xorg - Segmentation fault at address 0x1
<maccoffee> Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting
<maccoffee> в конце.
<[Raiden]> мне добавить больше нечего, можешь на форум написать
<maccoffee> судя по моим изучениям форумов за последние четыре дня - не я один с  подобной проблемой. Но спасибо в любом случае.
<[Raiden]> с наступающим. Я спать :)
#ubuntu-ru 2013-12-23
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<Anton2d> утро
<tagezi> Anton2d: утро..
<tagezi> блин.. уже понедельник ((
<Anton2d> есть такое дело;) У нас к тому же еще и зима началась -27 с ветерком... бодро так.
<tagezi> а у нас вчера опять осень.. +1 и дождь.. и опять шторм надвигаеться
<Wizard> Привет.
<ArtemZ> привет
<_d4vid> ky..
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Fail!
<Wizard> :D
<Mr_Overlord> ping
<ubuntuhelp> Mr_Overlord, Понг.
<Mr_Overlord> =В
 * Wizard зевает.
<Sergey_IT> а чего еще делаешь?
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFjBwmKb-Bo
<ArtemZ> линукс во всей красе на заправочной станции http://i.imgur.com/ykULhBs.jpg
<[Raiden]> о, и там убунта
<[Raiden]> из какой страны заправка?
<ArtemZ> [Raiden]:  сша
<[Raiden]> ок
<_d4vid> :)
<Wizard> :)
<[Raiden]> Я думаю, если бы была ошибка, был бы паник или зависшее изображение активной проги, но не загрузчик
<[Raiden]> Больше похоже что переподключилос ьпитание и засняли процесс загрузки
<[Raiden]> либо была аппаратная проблема приведшая к перезагрузке.
<[Raiden]> не ребутится линь при ошибке сам.
<Denver79> привет. почтовик Evolution как то глюкануло что он стал весь на английском ))) как вернуть русский интерфейс?
<tagezi> вообще-то на большинстве заправках стоит линь.. правда обычно не убунту )
<andrex> Denver79, а под другим юзверем как?
<andrex> *пользователем
<andrex> :D
<andrex> Denver79, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=222877.0vа
<andrex> а то чет он помер походу
<tagezi> у меня тоже, в некоторых программах высвечивает финские названия месяцев )
<tagezi> локаль нужно правильно настроить
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/QDstRU
<tagezi> команда oppo =)
<[Raiden]> та что телефоны делает?
<tagezi> ну, уних пока только один смартфон. Это страница Стива Кондика написавшего интерфейс к CyanogenMod
<tagezi> или как это правильно сказать по русски )
<Denver79> таки да - под другим юзером такая же чехарда с английским у Эволюшина :(
<Denver79> спасибо за ссылку на файл с переводом эволюшина
<aleksei`> всем привет
<aleksei`> .. а в ответ тишина ...
<_d4vid> meeh..
<Wizard> I poszedł.
<Wizard> Упс.
<Wizard> :С
<rekcuFniarB> http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/240/0pwd.png
<tagezi> да, бывает.. наверное версии разные по пакетам
<_d4vid> или 2 разных ппа подключены
<tagezi> ну, так и бывает когда в ппа требуеться пакет который ещё в основную ветку не добавили и в это ппа забыли
<[Raiden]> Удаляй всё, ужасная тема и ужасный зелёный текст
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> мелкий до кучи
<rekcuFniarB> Мелкий это потому что в кубунте который год не могут решить проблему самопроизвольного сброса настроек ШГ.
<rekcuFniarB> Он до обновления крупный был.
<rekcuFniarB> Также он сбравывается если зайти в настройки некоторые в systemsettings.
<rekcuFniarB> Багрепорт: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=254430
<[Raiden]> Интересно
<rekcuFniarB> Но проблема оказалась не в кедах, как выяснилось.
<rekcuFniarB> Дистропроблемы.
<[Raiden]> Это мне и так понятно. У меня такого нет
<_d4vid> гг
<_d4vid> не не всё в кедах дело)
<_d4vid> кеды зло! ^^
<rekcuFniarB> Правда, судя по последнему комментарию, они закоммитили какой-то фикс два месяца назад.
 * rekcuFniarB в очередной раз полез ШГ увеличивать…
<[Raiden]> у тебя с правами-то ок в хомпапке?
<rekcuFniarB> Ну да, чё бы им быть не ок.
<rekcuFniarB> 077 у меня umask.
<rekcuFniarB> Тфу, 007
<[Raiden]> ну мало ли. Есть любители всё подряд от рута запускать, а потом пол хомпапки с другим владельцем )
<[Raiden]> Это 1 из самых распространенных проблем с сохранением настроек
<rekcuFniarB> Права тут не причём. Всё прекрасно работает, пока не зайдёшь в настройки логина, например. После чего некоторые настройки сбрасываются в дефолт.
<rekcuFniarB> А именно шрифты, цветовая схема и ещё что-то.
<[Raiden]> Хм, ок
<[Raiden]> Будем считать что это ещё 1 баг на котоырй я не наступил
<rekcuFniarB> В багтрекере проблему разобрали и выяснили причину давно.
<rekcuFniarB> В т.ч. на ланчпаде.
<rekcuFniarB> Проблема в том что дефолтные настройки лежат не там :D
<rekcuFniarB> И мейнтейнерам следует их переместить в другое место :D
<rekcuFniarB> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/766145
<[Raiden]> ок
<rekcuFniarB> Кстати, судя по комментариям, проявляется и в некоторых других дистрах, в т.ч. в зюзе и мандриве (или что там сейчас вместо неё).
<rekcuFniarB> Блин, как же меня бесил этот баг. Три года его фиксили facepalm.png
<rekcuFniarB> (если считать что он действительно пофикшен)
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1223/h_1387827293_9038482_9f4d1bfcb9.png мой терминал
<rekcuFniarB> Неужели удобно с фоновым рисунком?
<rekcuFniarB> У меня и в венде терминал был с зелёными буквами на чёрном фоне :D
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну , мне нравится прозрачность, это валлпапер
<rekcuFniarB> Я думал её только ради скриншотов включают :D
<[Raiden]> не
<tagezi> ваще жесть
<tagezi> можно я буду говорит ВЖ?
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> ВЖ ШГ
<tagezi> и всё понятно всем )
<tagezi> ещё можно ТВГ - тема вырви глаз )
<rekcuFniarB> Как будто что-то плохое…
<tagezi> infinecomomics.blogspot.ru/2013/12/10.html подарок всем кто ценит шрифты )
<tagezi> особенно последний хорошо )
<rekcuFniarB> Почему-то все говорят что у меня вырвиглазно, но я уже не один год не меняю оформление http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/1826/6ylr.png
<[Raiden]> Я с ними согласен
<tagezi> поставь Samys Bookified Tuffy в тему будет )
<[Raiden]> на белом фоне вообще читать не очень хорошо. Может быть при подготовке документа и ок, что бы представить как это на бумаге. А так для глаз  лучше как-либо окрашенный. Например немного серый.
<[Raiden]> имхо
<rekcuFniarB> А я где-то читал что лучше зелёный или жёлтый на чёрном, меньше глаза устают.
<tagezi> у меня консоль сероватый на светловишнёвом
<tagezi> , можно всю ночь не устовая в неё пялиться
<tagezi> и шрифт не большой
<[Raiden]> очень может быть, что это лучше чем ярко белый на черном или черный на белом. А во всех остальных случаях сомнительно )
<[Raiden]> Если вы лор посещаете, там в настройках тема танго есть
<[Raiden]> вот это ок
<[Raiden]> ну, может я и не прав, для меня просто ок )
<rekcuFniarB> Танго на лоре сейчас по умолчанию. Но тема black была лучше.
<[Raiden]> ну видимо кому как.
<[Raiden]> Я себе делал аналог танго в квирке ) Сча правда другая цветная тема. Сек
<tagezi> а можно ему клиент телепатичеки вырубить?
<rekcuFniarB> Особенно black вот с этим css http://userstyles.org/styles/82563/lor-bar-for-the-black
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1223/h_1387828296_5568314_4214452c5e.png
 * tagezi думает, не попробовать ли ему квирку
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а как у тебя шрифт зовётся в заголовках окна?
<[Raiden]> neuropol
<[Raiden]> может он не особо читаемый, но менять лень )
<rekcuFniarB> Для длинных заголовков окон не очень
<tagezi> у него только X Regular в семействе халявный, остальное покупать нужно
<tagezi> 30 центов за штуку.. ну в топку
<Sergey_IT> вы все о шрифтах?
<tagezi> нет, мы уже молчим )
<Sergey_IT> а я ссд приобрел, теперь ставить надо
<tagezi> ставить тяжелее чем преобритать )
<tagezi> на сервер будет ставить?
<rekcuFniarB> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/desktop/7411665?cid=7607255 :D
<Sergey_IT> не успел тагези стукнуть, мне ссд на нетбуке пригодится
<[Raiden]> из андройда очень аккуратные шрифты. Я их иногда использую в ифейсе
<tagezi> зачем на нетбуке ссд?
<tagezi> я вообще не понимаю что такоене аккератные шрифты.. помоему главное что бы они не очень резкие были и просто читали, остально фигня, дело вкуса.. и выражение шг помоему придумано людьми которые сами в жизни ничего сделать не могут
<[Raiden]> http://yadi.sk/d/FrTmy5tw1Rw-R
<[Raiden]> roboto
<tagezi> это тот над которым Лебедев плакал? )
 * tagezi перезайдёт в квирку )
<tagezi> мдя
<tagezi> всем привет
<tagezi> [Raiden]: как твоя тема для квирка называлась?
<[Raiden]> Dejavu Sans попробуй ещё
<aleksei`> ку
<tagezi> ку
<aleksei`> круто, у нас ноуты пошли в продажу с пердисталом убунты
<tagezi> у нас это у кого?
<aleksei`> *прединсталом
<aleksei`> ну в Латвии ))
<[Raiden]> tagezi: что-то на букву R , могу выложить
<tagezi> в питере уже лет 6 как продают
<aleksei`> ну а у нас всё время майкрософтпихали
<tagezi> шрифт странны в квирке по умолчанию стоит (
<[Raiden]> http://yadi.sk/d/anRuqUwz1dRbA
<aleksei`> а сейчас начали поставлять с убунтой
<aleksei`> причёт почти все - dell, samsung, acer,toshiba, emachines, sony, вот только asus чёт с 8
<tagezi> [Raiden]: блин.. он ники выбырает по левому как-то (
<tagezi> спасибо
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ну перенастрой )
<[Raiden]> предыдущую тоже могу выложить, всё так же, но фон типа танго
<tagezi> у тебя наверное разрешение монитора ахренеть какое на ахренет пять раз какое?
<tagezi> буквы в пол экрана.. я чувствую что тема сделана для инвалидов по зрению )
<[Raiden]> большой шрифт может быть неудобен по началу.
<[Raiden]> Я везде где много времени провожу, ставлю максимально крупный , в рамках приличия
<[Raiden]> с 12 по 15
<[Raiden]> и очки я не ношу )
<tagezi> тыдыщь
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<[Raiden]> шрифтоман
<tagezi> [Raiden]: не, не ман.. просто нужно было повоевать со шрифтами как-то.. в итоге подумал что получиться нормальная статья для моего говноблога
<tagezi> а пока пишешь статью, если пытаешься написать что-нибудь более менее нормальное, узнаёшь кучу новой информации
<[Raiden]> а что у тебя в зглаживании включено? попробуй убрать галку 96дпи если стоит и уточнение изменить на слабое )
<tagezi> а, ты насчет этого.. это я потом настрою
<tagezi> вообще, в линуксе один и тот же шрифт может выглядеть очень по разному
<[Raiden]> ага
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<tagezi> =(
<tagezi> как убрать фон у ников?
<snql> kvirc&
<tagezi> угу
<snql> replace("&", "?")
<snql> /boolColorNicks false
<snql> тест
<ubuntuhelp> snql, Понг понг понг...
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<tagezi> неа
<snql> да
<tagezi> ну у меня не убрало
<snql> )
<tagezi> как было так и осталось.. у тебя синяя подсветка ника.. у райдена жолтая
<snql> /option boolColorNicks false
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<tagezi> о
<tagezi> спасибо )
<tagezi> теперь почти как вичат выглядит )
<snql> кстати довольно удобная функция, я так к ней привык, что не могу теперь без нее
<tagezi> её чо каждый раз при входе нужно вводить? )
<snql> нет
<snql> иконки выключи в списке юзеров :) будет еще ближе к вичату
<snql> /option boolShowUserChannelIcons false
<tagezi> ну да )
<tagezi> а какой шрифт по умолчанию у гном-терменала был?
<snql> ubuntu?)
<snql> (это название шрифта)
<tagezi> сейчас попробую
<snql> и должна ведь кнопочка быть чтобы по-умолчанию сбросить
<tagezi> по умолчанию тут Courier стоит
<[Raiden]> у меня сча dejavu sans mono. Там 0 с точкой и он есть из коробки. До установки 13.10 было что-то другое )
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/z1C2
<tagezi> почти получилось чделать вичат )
<[Raiden]> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BcL6SHwCIAEx0Ko.jpg:large
<snql> винду пиратскую ставят там на фоне)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> сн
#ubuntu-ru 2013-12-24
<Anton2d> Утрец
<tagezi|off> Anton2d: привет
<Anton2d> Првет, с виндовманагерами хорошо знаком? Есть задачка
<Anton2d> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=140702.msg1849375#msg1849375
<tagezi> ultnj
<Anton2d> я думал мне поможет xdotool, но...
<tagezi> гдето этот вопрос уже поднимался
<Anton2d> что там всё не то: xdotool getwindowgeometry 0x03600003
<Anton2d> Position: 962,68 (screen: 0)  Geometry: 958x1030
<tagezi> помню, вроде в прошлом году спрашивали
<Anton2d> я и спрашивал, только на другу тему ;) там сообщение выше, пришлось пересобирать wmctrl - проблему тогда решил.
<Anton2d> А вот состояние окна чем узнать
<tagezi> не знаю.. я такими плюшками не балуюсь.. причины нет
<tagezi> зачем тебе знать свёрнуто окно или нет?
<Anton2d> что еще есть по окнам кроме wmctrl и xdotool ?
<Anton2d> Мне надо сделать хоткей, который то разворачивает, то сворачивает конкретное окно ;)
<Anton2d> Причем начальное состояние окна не известно. "Иф (оконо == свернуто) тхен развернуть, элсе свернуть"
<Anton2d> сворачивать, разворачивать это умеет wmctrl без проблем, а вот узнать состояние - проблема.
<tagezi> у тебя какой рабочи стол?
<Anton2d> Gnome-shell -  mutter
<Anton2d> компиза нет и не нужен. Ушел от него.
<tagezi> вот тебе в эту сторону и нужно копать
<tagezi> тебе нужно узнать какое событие у тебя вызываеться при сворачивании/разворачивании
<tagezi> думаю в нём проверка и происходит
<Anton2d> d-bus ы копать ?
<tagezi> ну наверное.. я не в курсе.. нужно найти событие.. я не знаю чем оно в гш передаёться
<tagezi> Anton2d: погодь.. а ты как потом повесишь это на хоткей.. ты знаешь?
<Anton2d> знаю, без проблем.
<tagezi> ну например ты узнал что окно свернуто.. и чо?
<Anton2d> wmctrl -i -R 0x0560e2e5 - развернуть -Y - свернуть.
<Anton2d> id окна по имени грепом у wmctrl -l узнаю, тут все просто.
<Anton2d> wmctrl - вообще классный, и столы переключает, и окна двигает по столам и много чего... Но вот узнать у него что то полезное - фиг вам
<tagezi> так всегда.. и на одной лапке, и на одном пальчике.. а как огород копать так нету его
<Anton2d> Главное ну я думал, что ну уж xdotool  - который и кофе варить умеет, ну должен же такую информацию знать, похоже фиг.
<Anton2d> В идеале научить wmctrl надо, так то исходник не сложный, https://github.com/geekless/wmctrl/blob/master/main.c но знания С мои далеки и API этого.
<Anton2d> надо идти другим путём, гном шелл ковырять наверное, там хоть js
<tagezi> не знаю.. нужно найти куда система смотрит что бы определить
<tagezi> я вот жалею, не учил js, теперь нужен а я только примерно понимаю что тут функция, а тут переменная и всё (
<Anton2d> аналогично, зная js можно чё угодно творить с тем-же гномом, расширения то все на нём
<tagezi> они что сделали расшерение на js?
<Anton2d> Угу, причем ставятся прямо со страницы сайта расширения просто в исходниках
<tagezi> ну, js И есть исходники.. это же скриптовый язык, он не компилируеться
<tagezi> java и python компилируються
<Anton2d> ну да интерпритатор же, у него вообще все управление всем на js  и .css базируется
<tagezi> вж
<tagezi> у них крыша поехала видать
<Anton2d> всё визуальное оформление и все действия на js  ;) соответственно все весело тормозит и глючит ;)
<tagezi> поуопай тогда как проверить активное окно на js и как его можно свернуть
<Anton2d> зато расширяемость феноменальная. Только доков мало, и поэтому расширения только гуру пишут и то мало.
<tagezi> покопа*
<Anton2d> угу, там и копаю... но там весело всё без норм. доков.
<tagezi> угу.. и скоро подного червей, троянов и другой нечести будет больше чем линукса в нём
<Anton2d> не думаю, оно мало куда пускает кроме управления окнами, столами, оформлением, анимацией.
<tagezi> угу, как же )
<tagezi> у меня в памяти до сих пор сидит как заходишь на страничку в интернете и у тебя начинаеть флопи и сиди диски музыку из старвар играть )
<Anton2d> ;)  ну вообще то конечно, они явно идут не в ту сторону, мне не нравится, но юнити и кде еще меньше нравится.
<tagezi> крыса
<tagezi> опенбокс
<Anton2d> пробовал крысу, что то меня там сильно напрягло, неосилил, уже болше года на ГШ, допили его под Г2, почти все настроил как хотел.
<Anton2d> *лил
<Anton2d> Расширения есть интересные.
<tagezi> я думаю тебе просто он привычнее и думать по новому лень
<Anton2d> ну да столько лет на гноме и тут всякие срюнити ;)
<Anton2d> как-то так у меня получилось http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1224/h_1387852869_3580549_55f5187159.jpeg
<Anton2d> почти как г2, но с одной панелькой и иконками вместо списка задач.
<tagezi> как у тебя красиво код расписан
<Anton2d> Это не у меня ;) Это гитхаб - так отображает же
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/1OepV
<tagezi> гг
<tagezi> это ещё ничего, на самом деле.. бывает ещё хуже
<Anton2d> оу шит ;) что это за ужос
<tagezi> код виджита для блога
<tagezi> руки оторвать тому кто это писал
<Anton2d> блин.... тут не руки, тут ноги, ногами же писали
<Anton2d> хотя это похоже на какойто парсинг специально что бы ухудщить читаемость
<tagezi> не знаю.. вроде работает, куча говно-блогов с этим скриптом сидит
<Anton2d> хм нашел кое что на гитхабе, не я один патчил этот wmctrl щаз скомпилю посмотрю что за новая опция -W
<Anton2d> Вот на гитхабе тоже народ странный, ну сделал форк, ну опиши ты подробно что добавил как работает, нет же:
<Anton2d> added window info & relative resize  - и всё описание
<andrex> ну он и описал что добавил))
<andrex> вот те и весь быдло форк
<tagezi> да, такое бывает.. я читал код от ЛО, чуть сума не сошёл. "Этот модуль делает классную работу, но зависит от других модулей"
<tagezi> о_О
<tagezi> нафига он нужен не понятно...
<tagezi> githab делаеться под маководов?
<tagezi> там на главной странице приложение для мака пиариться )
<tagezi> геристрация на гитхабе, присылают письмо с темой: tagezi + GitHub = <3
<tagezi> =))
<andrex> tagezi + Github = .!.
<tagezi> пашляк )
<ArtemZ> Две бабки едут в автобусе. Одна другой с гордостью говорит: "А наш город больше чем Москва! Я к дочке в Москву приезжаю, сажусь в метро - раз - и там. А у нас город большой, долго ехать надо..."
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/scMBbl
<tagezi> кар маха  кер чегота колбасит не подетски
<tagezi> в таиланде наверное опять наводнение, цунами, смерчи )) винчестеры наверное опять подорожают
<andrex> пора свое производство открывать
<ArtemZ> andrex:  китайцы пытались свои хдд делать, но что-то не осилили. спроса небыло
<_d4vid> re..
<andrex> ArtemZ, ssd нада было делать)
<ArtemZ> когда я в этой теме был ссд ещё небыли популярны)
<onbot> чето мертво все опять(
<Anton2d> да.. не не мертво
<SergeyIT> hf,jnfnm yflj
<SergeyIT> работать надо
<Anton2d> у меня конэц работы, до середины-конца января примерно
<tagezi> а вдруг там где он имеет ввиду там мертво, что человека в жаблуждение вводите?
<tagezi> Anton2d: сократил скрипт с 16 килобайт до 3 )
<Anton2d> какой ?
<tagezi> тот что скриншот кидал утром
<Anton2d> ааа...! Кулл. А я костыли сделал вместо поиска минимизировано ли окно:
<Anton2d> Ужастный костыль: touch /tmp/$WNAME.lock   if [[ -e /tmp/$WNAME.lock ]];
<tagezi> гш сам как костыль
<SergeyIT> ему даже костыль не поднять... гном
<Anton2d> SergeyIT, вдруг сталкивался с подобным: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=140702.msg1849375#msg1849375
<Anton2d> кмпиза нет естественно.
<tagezi> у нас 2 ворчуна на канале, ну всё закончились спокойные деньки )
<Sergey_IT> SergeyIT: привет!
<SergeyIT> Sergey_IT, и тебе того же
<SergeyIT> [Raiden]: запустил я ссд
<Sergey_IT> не ты, а я
<tagezi_> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi_, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi_> странно оно всё как-то о_О
<aleksei`> всем ку
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<aleksei`> ну вот, фейл ((
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: и как оно?
<SergeyIT> копирует быстро... но юнити - тормоз
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в фстаб не забудь ключей дял ссд напихать
<[Raiden]> для
<SergeyIT> сделаю, конечно
<SergeyIT> время от батареи на час увеличилось
<[Raiden]> понятно, а ест ькакое-либо общее ощущение ускорения работы или типа того? :)
<Anton2d> Ну вы блин.. даёте, я перелез на ссд с год назад, несравнимо выстрее все. Установка пакетов, обновлений, компиляция.. Обратно на хдд уже никак неохото.
<SergeyIT> грузится быстрее, диодик диска почти не горит... но компиз все тормозит (
<Anton2d> уомпиз не нужен и юнити тоже ;)
<tagezi> ну, скочал исходники, поправил.. он же на с++ )
<tagezi> вроде
<SergeyIT> дисковые операции существенно ускорились... если б еще sata 3 был
<Anton2d> Виртуалки пускать на ссд - еще очень весело, летають
 * tagezi не уверен
<Anton2d> у меня тоже сата2, но вроде как сата3 мало что даёт.
<tagezi> SergeyIT: почем ты его взял?
<SergeyIT> apt.. upgrade - летает
<Anton2d> ты попробуй собрать чего-нибуть  что с винта раньше собирал - ваще песня ;)
<SergeyIT> tagezi, 9т. 256Гб
<tagezi> хм.. не.. это половина моего ноута
<SergeyIT> конечно попробую, я только поставил )
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38715
<SergeyIT> так 512Гб есть
<tagezi> по деньгам половина )
<Anton2d> я 128 брал, тогда еще за 4р. с чем-то , мало конечно 128
<tagezi> 512 гб наверное как мой ноут стоит )
<Anton2d> ничего доживём до 512 за 4 т.р. я верю, скоро...
<tagezi> [Raiden]: тоесть на самом деле это не убунта, а просто настроеный андройд
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ну да, убунту тач не убунта
<[Raiden]> никто бы не стал пихать дескопную убунту на телефон в здравом уме
<[Raiden]> Хотя.. Кажется были попытки )
<SergeyIT> какая разница что в телефоне... не программить же
<[Raiden]> небольшая разница есть, я думаю. Я бы например не хотел бы не андройд. Он мне удобен по набору софта и функциям.
<tagezi> ну, гентушники же собирают генту под тедефон
<onbot> они собирают телефон под генту)
<[Raiden]> может быть им доставляет сам процесс. Я на телефоне делаю другие вещи )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: я думаю ты имеешь ввиду вид его...
<tagezi> там самая проблема в джаве.. её если убрать то будет уже более менее здоровая система
<tagezi> а так тормозное глюкалово.. только зря ресурсы жрёт
<[Raiden]> дело не в виде, а в назначении. Андройд разработан для смартфона и софт тоже + этого софта много.
<[Raiden]> Колуном лучше рубить дрова, а обычным топором валить деревья или вообще пилой. У всег оесть своё назначение
<tagezi> джава создана быть отстоем )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Ну телефоны тянут
<tagezi> гугл, сделал джаву, потому что в то время было много программистов которые могли кодить на ней.. и она довольно просто учиться
<tagezi> это был маркетинговый ход
<tagezi> больше плюсов у джава нет.. даже адаптированые, оптемизированые библиотеки - сплошное тормозилово..
<[Raiden]> в теории, сейчас их должно быть ещё больше, т.к. гномшелл на жс , и qml - это тоже разновидность js
<tagezi> кстати, сейчас самая востребованая специальность программеров - это python =) по данным линкедин
<[Raiden]> Я никогда этим языком не интересовался, но у меня был опыт правки расширения для Гш и в целом с базовыми знаниями скриптинга было понятно что где )
<[Raiden]> Единсвенное , под десктоп на яве и\или яваскрипте я почти ничего хорошего не помню )
<[Raiden]> включая тот же ГШ ))
<tagezi> ну, кути себе копает могилу, будут делать всякую хрень на нём.. никто для более серьёзных вещей не будет использовать
<[Raiden]> может быть. Либо просто будет очередной скачек в развитии железа и наши компы будут вращать все эти скрипты достаточно резво )
<tagezi> дане, Python - вроде не плохое поделие.. из серьёзных вещей только Компас 3D написан, и то, наверное, потому что школота писала
<tagezi> тоже самое и с кути будет.. будут писать китайцы индусы и школота всякая.. а нормальные вещи будут собираться без него
<tagezi> ещё при переходе на кути 4 половину проектов тупо забросили, при переходе на 5 ещё половуну забросят... останется недопиленный офис от кде и само кде, который до сих пор ошибок больше чем кода самого
<[Raiden]> при переходе на 5, долгое время кути4 будет поставляться в дистрах для неперенесенног ософта. Точно так же , как сейчас поставляется гтк2 и 3 одновременно
<tagezi> угу, я вижу.. библиотек для гуев больше чем самой системы
<tagezi> странный квирк, вроде продуманый, а простейшие штуки не умеет делать
<tagezi> но зато есть возможноть бота прямоо в окне писать )
 * aleksei` reboot
<tagezi> у кого-нибудь есть ак на майл.ру?
<[Raiden]> у меня есть
<[Raiden]> там 1тб места раздают
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да я знаю что раздают.. скинь мне пожалуйста договор их на этот 1тб интересно почитать
<[Raiden]> я уже получил, не знаю где там договор теперь искать )
<tagezi> блин
<tagezi> я уже ими лет 8 не пользуюсь, так что я вааще не знаю что там где теперь
<tagezi> они договор только после регистрации предлогают прочитать, до нифига не зотят давать
<[Raiden]> после регистрации мыла - да. Н ово время активации облака
<[Raiden]> у меня там кстати мыло больше 12 лет
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1224/h_1387900580_8219956_e89a2f361a.png
<tagezi> у них внизу "лецензионное соглашение", хотя они могут общее давать там на пользование почтой
<[Raiden]> а.. сча гляну
<[Raiden]> tagezi: пускает сюда? https://cloud.mail.ru/LA/
<tagezi> угу, спасибо
<aleksei`> да там стандартное
<aleksei`> кто-нить утилиту юзал уже для линя?
<tagezi> ну не совсем.. например гугл и дроп бокс открыто заявляют что все права на интелектуальную собственность остаютьса за их обладателями, и не перекочевывают к ним или третим лицам
<[Raiden]> я утилиты пока не пользовал. Просто получил место что бы было. Одна знакомая говорит есть китайский сервис который даёт 30тб
<[Raiden]> могу спросить какой если надо
<tagezi> ну я знаю ечть китайский сервис на 1 тб
<tagezi> мнене нужно столько места.. у меня нет даже на винте столько..
<tagezi> мне 3 гигов на дропбоксе выше крыши
<tagezi> кстати, на майлюру соглашение помоему в 3 раза больше чем на гугле )
<[Raiden]> у меня получается 2 диска на яндексе и теперь на мыле ещё ) В целом пока хватало яндекса. Но думаю что-нить положить в зашифрованном архиве  на мыло.
<tagezi> удалять без каких-либо причин и без предупреждения любой Контент
<tagezi> =) нафига этот диск нужен?
<tagezi> о, прости.. Лицениар имеет право.. тоесть пришёл пьяный админ и решил потешиться )
<tagezi> 6.4.4 вообще песня (то что в скобочках) =)
<tagezi> Лицензиат несет ответственность за действия Конечного пользователя =)) опублековал анекдот, маньяк прочитал и порезал пол города, а ты ответе =)))
<tagezi> майл.ру зжот ))
<aleksei`> ))
<tagezi> у них 2 соглашения )
<tagezi> https://cloud.mail.ru/LA/
<tagezi> https://cloud.mail.ru/LA/desktop/
<aleksei`> tagezi, зачем тебе эти соглашения? ))
<[Raiden]> много свободног овремени )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты не изучал "Правовые основы прикладной информатики" и не знаешь сколько у нас судебных дел идёт ))
<tagezi> поэтому и позволяешь себе подписываться под всем чем не поподя
<tagezi> aleksei`: просто интересно, сравнить соглашения с гуглом и майл.ру
<aleksei`> меня вот одно настораживает, чего так много места в облаке на заляву выделают? ))
<aleksei`> *халяву
<tagezi> ну, дисковое пространство теперь копейки стоит.. и денег у них много, они владеют однокласниками, вконтакте, ПёфектВорлд, и дофига ещё чем очень прибыльными сервисами, и кроме того, у майл.ру с силовиками договоры...
<tagezi> и ещё.. что бы забить облако на гиг нужно иметь винт с гиг, а у большинства пользователей он меньше намного.. а про мобилки с гигом на борту только мечтать можно
<tagezi> так что по факту они меньше выдают
<aleksei`> вот спецом забью )))
<tagezi> рамдомом )
<aleksei`> да можно скрипт наваять быстро чтоб файлы генерил, забивал из и через утилиту пихал в облако
<tagezi> создать 2 папки "Шифровки из Вашинктона" и "Шифровки из Берлина" и туда текстовых файлов с цыферками из  $рандом
<tagezi> =)
<aleksei`> и за тобой силовики приедут))
<aleksei`> по договору
<tagezi> зато прославишься )
<aleksei`> кстати не соглашусьчто мало у кого харды на 1т есть, копейки же стоят сейчас ...
<tagezi> ну, 3 тр для часника не копейки
<aleksei`> я не так выразился, мало у кого нету на 1 тб ))
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<[Raiden]> 1+ тб много у кого есть. А до землетрясения они вообще мало стоили. 2к рублей за тб примерно
<[Raiden]> а.. прочитал, это было ошибкой
<[Raiden]> а может и за два, склероз
<tagezi> не знаю.. мне подарили на 2 тб винт с юсб3
<[Raiden]> ссд чего-то не особо активно дешевеют.
<[Raiden]> хотелось бы 256-512гб за 100$ или ниже )
<tagezi> ну потерпи, рынок насытиться и станет всё подешевле
<tagezi> вспомни, ещё лет 10 назад флешка на 500 мб была под 2 тр
<tagezi> просто сейчас потребность большая в них, многие дата-центры на них переходят
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/2tdrR
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> у нас рождество тут
<tagezi> все друг друга поздравляют, все такие добрые и приветливые.. и вроде даже не пытаються стирального порошка в суп подкинуть )
<aleksei`> tagezi, у вас это где рождество? ))
<tagezi> европе )
<tagezi> я в финке
<aleksei`> ясно
<tagezi> католическое рождество тут
<[Raiden]> А видели комедию про финског орогатого деда мороза и каких-то троллей?
<tagezi> Елопуки сегодня ездил в Брусничное поздравлять деда мороза )
<tagezi> не, я не видел
<aleksei`> вот зарегал 1 тб на маил.ру, и что теперьс ним делать? ))
<[Raiden]> «Санта на продажу» («Rare Exports: A Christmas Tale»)
<tagezi> не, точно не видел )
<tagezi> aleksei`: удали его, с жалобой что они все казлы и редиски)
<tagezi> aleksei`: хотя можно закачать туда 1 тб хлама и синхронизировать его с мобилкой.. и потом быть должным оператору лет пять вперёд )
<aleksei`> )))
<aleksei`> не, ну если синхронизировать попробовать через утилиту ихнюю для бэкапа типа облака ... это мечты ))
<_d4vid> ky..
<aleksei`> ку
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты смотрел фильм? )
<[Raiden]> который назвал - да. Правда года два назад.
<tagezi> странный финский юмор )
<tagezi> кстати, Елопуки - финский дед мороз, так и переводиться "дед козёл" и изображаеться как старик с колдинными рогами )
<tagezi> з*
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Наверное раньше он и был злым. Божество морозящее обычно не доброе у всех. Включая славянского Морозко.
<[Raiden]> Современный дед мороз просто сказка, отголосок язычества.
<[Raiden]> видимо
<tagezi> у словян помоему злых богов то и не было, большинство злыми сделали христиане
<tagezi> славян*
<[Raiden]> сомнительно. Не все стихии дружелюбны. Соотв и боги должны это как-то обозначать.
<[Raiden]> Морозит на смерть - злой. Но можно задобрить жертвой и надеяться что не поморозит - в это я могу поверить.
<[Raiden]> не в жертву, а в такой вид верований.
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> эм.. огонь тоже на смерть может сжечь.. дело не в этом..
<tagezi> в самой природе нет зла, зло оно относительно, и в богах это отражалось всегда.. имено по этому было многобожее, каждый верил в того кто ближе
<[Raiden]> Прямой предачи славянског оязычества нет. Остаётся только гадать , читая довольно новые книги об этом )
<[Raiden]> Морозко мог морозить или нет. Огненный мог вполне иметь более доброе амплуа.
<[Raiden]> т.к .можеть не только жечь, но и козла зажарить
<tagezi> не знаю.. в сибири был Ирликхан и свора айна.. остальные были либо добрыми либо не какими
<tagezi> ирлик хан был владельцем подземного мира, но я не помню что бы он был прям злай злой аж немогу.. айна - это страсти и болезни
<[Raiden]> Я про такого не слышал )
<tagezi> Худай и Ирликхан
<tagezi> Ирлекхан ещё может писаться вроде
<tagezi> Эо у сибирский народов тюркоязычных распространено очень.. дальше на север имена отличаються, но смысл тотже остаёться
<tagezi> это*
<[Raiden]> А.. ну у них может быть
<tagezi> ну, это почти вся сибирь )
<[Raiden]> Ну тык ,сибирь осваивалась не так давно. А я имел в виду славянских богов. Про других я ничег оне могу сказать )
<tagezi> про славянских богов почти ничего не извесно.. христианство почти всё выжгло.. остались всякие бредни от народа,но верить им как-то странно
<tagezi> например черт, раньше был духом черты и ничего общего с сатирами не имел )
<[Raiden]> Я думаю про Морозко вполне достоверная инфа.  Самые популярыне верования как бы дожили до нас. Включая Велеса с Перуном до кучи.
<[Raiden]> Это только моё мнение.
<tagezi> не знаю.. порить не буду.. но думаю, что дожило только то что было выгодно рпц , а потом преукрасилось теми кто был её противниками
<[Raiden]> мб
<[Raiden]> Но в общем я не верю , что бы была религия с пантеоном богов на все случаи и что бы все были исключительно положительными )
<tagezi> отсутствие дуализма тяжело воспринимаеться
<[Raiden]> ну а кто сказал что его небыло. дуализм кажется вполне естесвенным для людей.
<[Raiden]> до христиан люди тоже были людьми )
<[Raiden]> можно вспомнить инь-янь китайский.
<tagezi> ну, эт не совсем правда.. в индуизме, как токавого дуализма нет, он присутствует только при описании процесса чегото, но не в понимании природы вещей
<tagezi> в буддизме как такоговго дуализма нет... в доасизме хотя и принимают концепцию инь и ян, но не одна из них не являеться отрицательной, они уравновешивают, и с точки зрения марали равны
<[Raiden]> ну может быть. Так то понятно, что мороз не злой или добрый. Он просто существует и был бы даже если бы нас небыло.
<tagezi> противоборство сил зла и добра свойственно монотеизму и течениям возникшим от него.. я так понимаю
<[Raiden]> в индуизме ест ьпарабрахман, а все остальные уже божки второго сорта, по идеее. Те. творец там тоже один.
<[Raiden]> Хотя возможно я его не так понимаю.
<[Raiden]> там конечно всё не так просто. В соседенй деревне уже по другому
<[Raiden]> наверное ты прав про монотеизм. По крайней мере там это точно есть )
<tagezi> в индуизме немного не так.. не имеет значения кто ты, ты всёравно в ад можешь попасть, карма она на всех карма )))
<[Raiden]> Ну это там есть, да.
<[Raiden]> Кстати у евреев нету ада. У них есть мир мертвых в который попадают все.
<tagezi> да, большой котёл душ
<tagezi> у них вообще странная вера.. есть одна мировая еврейская душа, котороя рождается в евреях что бы самосовершенствоваться.. перерождения закончаться когда она достигнет вышшей точки развитости.. каждый еврей это кусочек души этой большой, и
<tagezi>  когда он умирает он возврашаеться в котёл и перемешиваеться со всей душой
<tagezi> и этот суп так и вариться..
<tagezi> чем-то напоминает море осознание у Кастанеды =)
 * tagezi думает что пора аканчивать с религоведением, а то ктонибудь проснёться и подумает что ошибся каналом =)
<[Raiden]> да они все страныне по своему. У муслимов тоже забавно. Можно блудить и бухат ьпосле смерти. тут кто-то пошутил, что забыли уточнить на сколько тамошние девы красивы.
<tagezi> =)
<[Raiden]> ага
<tagezi> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-9lCCFOs4l3U/UroTNf82r8I/AAAAAAAAmuE/CURSf9iqP-4/w640-h480-no/linux-cake.jpg
<[Raiden]> )
<mdma> как проверить доходят ли молитвы до адресата?
<mdma> есть подозрение что ужасные потери
<mdma> свежку зажигал, но мне друг гворил мол я нелицензионную купил, типа вне храма
<[Raiden]> mdma: тут всё так же как и с амой религией. Ты можеш ьверить или не верить в то что дошло.
<tagezi> гну свечки рулят )
<mdma> то есть никакой гарантии доставки
<mdma> думаю пора уже давно переходить на протокол с таковой
<tagezi> зато можно исходники посмотреть  )
<mdma> ммм так они все равно на каком то непонятном языке
<mdma> а то что есть в общем доступе - испоганено переводчиками
<mdma> *локализаторами
<tagezi> ладно, пойду помацаю богиню сна )
<onbot> яб сказал тама 100% потери
#ubuntu-ru 2013-12-25
<Anton2d> Утро!
<tagezi> Утра
<icCE> в grub2 в скрптах генерации есть мистические linux и linux16
<icCE> кто знает что они означают ?
<icCE> . /usr/lib/grub/grub-mkconfig_lib
<icCE>   LX=linux16
<icCE>  . /usr/lib/grub/update-grub_lib
<icCE>   LX=linux
<JohnDoe_71Rus> icCE: linux16, для дискет :)
<icCE> ээээ
<icCE> тогда я скрипт не понимаю
<icCE> зачем проверка такая нужна ?
<icCE> или у нас ubuntu уже сново на дискеты ставится ?
<tagezi> в жтом году только перестали поддерживать 386 архитектуру.. 486 ещё поддерживают
<tagezi> в этом*
<icCE> ну а при тут это
<icCE> скрипт ищит grub-mkconfig_lib или update-grub_lib
<icCE> при этом в моем понимании и понимании всего мира
<JohnDoe_71Rus> icCE: шутка
<icCE> первое более правильно для grub2
<tagezi> #ubuntu-dev
<icCE> мне сейчас ой как лень на eng говорить
<icCE> боюсь они меня сейчас точно не поймут
<tagezi> а мне думать )
<icCE> в любом случаи update-grub это не более чем
<icCE> exec grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg "$@"
<JohnDoe_71Rus> icCE: go to anfroid-ru
<tagezi> в*
<tagezi> d*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну он понял
<icCE> JohnDoe_71Rus зачем ? :)
<icCE> я долеко не dev
<icCE> и андроид сам по себе мне мало интересен
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а там про *dev как раз все и молчат
<icCE> я считаю ее платформу ущербной
<icCE> нандроид и ubuntu немного разные вещи не ? :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> внутнрях все равно линукс
<icCE> нет
<icCE> ядро linux да
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а вопрос как раз про взаимодействие ядра с устройствами
<icCE> ну так спроси в личку :)
<icCE> хотя не думаю что я что то отвечу толковое
<JohnDoe_71Rus> icCE: а вдруг tagezi станет интересно, и он присоединится
<icCE> я тут с UEFI разобрался
<icCE> задумка хорошая, реализация страшная
<icCE> пришлось в спеки лезть
<tagezi> врятли мне станет интересен андройд..
<tagezi> хотя если они его с джавы перепишут на .. ну хотя бы питон, то может быть
<icCE> tagezi +1
<icCE> tagezi желательно не делая костыли типа далвика
<icCE> хотя все равно с питоном такой костыль нужен будет
<tagezi> угу..
<_d4vid> re..
<tagezi> ку
<onbot> бу
<onbot> @op
<onbot> @deop
<aleksei`> всем привет
<_d4vid> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QcOMUncOvU =)
<[Raiden]> Это напоминает фильмы прошлого века о будущем http://4pda.ru/2013/12/22/131075/
<SergeyIT> если сейчас народ тихо в уголке разговаривает сам с собой.... то скоро будет еще и руками размахивать...
<[Raiden]> вроде того
<[Raiden]> нужны ещё виртуальные руки
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], ссд - тест на чтение - скорость больше чем у моего десктопа в 3 с лишним раза
<[Raiden]> ну нормально. У тебя в сата2 в ноуте?
<SergeyIT> скорость копирования файлов около 100Мб/с
<SergeyIT> да сата2
<SergeyIT> скорость чтения кеша - 800Мб/с
<[Raiden]> возможно возьму себе на десктоп чиста дял системы. 128 что бы подешевле
<[Raiden]> наверное даже хватит на вин 8.1 и пару дистров
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> на дуал по крайней мере должно
<SergeyIT> 128 могут быть по старой технологии и медленнее
<[Raiden]> ну чтож поделать.
<aleksei`> надо брать kingston hyperX ssd, 555 мб/с чтение и 510 запись
<aleksei`> у меня всё залетало жутко с ней ))
<[Raiden]> на сата2 чтение будет 300мб макс.
<SergeyIT> у меня 250 где-то
<aleksei`> ну у меня сата3, плэтому чтение норм ))
<[Raiden]> Я ещё не дорос до сата3. Мне почему-то перестало быть важным часто апгрейдить комп. Старею наверное. Вот смарт хочется поменять
<[Raiden]> Хотя про кингстон я учту, почитаю потом
<aleksei`> ну эт да,а вот мне подфартило, досталась мамка с процец на халяву почти (за ящик пЫва)
<[Raiden]> Немного оффтопа. Самое бесполезное лекарство самое популярное http://slon.ru/biz/1037105/
<aleksei`> Intel® Core™ i5-4570, B85M-HD3 ну и грех было для этого всего не взять ссд ))
<SergeyIT> где раздают?
<aleksei`> железяки? ))
<[Raiden]> )
<aleksei`> приезжайте к нам в Латвию, у нас менеджеры пьяные в магазинах очень добрые ))))
<aleksei`> главное знать когда к ним наведываться ))
<[Raiden]> У вас там на русском можно в магазине говорить? Ответят?
<aleksei`> ну да, продать-то надо товар, на любом языке заговорят )))
<[Raiden]> ок )
<aleksei`> вообще-то в Даугавпилсе всё ок с этим, тут почти все у нас русские, а вот в столице и в остальных городах с этим проблемы ))
<aleksei`> но мы ведь не сдаёмся ))
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> aleksei`, дешевле здесь купить, чем к вам ехать
<aleksei`> SergeyIT, смотря откуда ехать
<aleksei`> с Питера не так и далеко ))
<andrex> с тьмутаракани
<SergeyIT> а границы и остальное?
<andrex> тама тьма границ и налогов
<aleksei`> ну это да, грёбанный евросоюз ((
<aleksei`> чтоб его ...
<[Raiden]> А в латвии евро или свои деньги?
<aleksei`> были свои, с НГ евро уже будут
<[Raiden]> понятно
<aleksei`> ладно, пойдём мы жене телефон покупать
<aleksei`> на НГ ))
<[Raiden]> гоу
<SergeyIT> я уже купил )
<[Raiden]> какой если не секрет
<SergeyIT> хуавей ascend p1
<[Raiden]> а.. ок )
<[Raiden]> в целом андройд любое устройство делает довольно интересным. Сегодня тыркал 1 флай. женщина не разобралась как перекачивать фотки на комп ) Шелл немного отличается от моего  и экран блокировки. Но это всё меняется при желании.
<[Raiden]> фотки там правда не ахти, для 8мп, но что-то видно.
<[Raiden]> по тв говорят, что 103 года назад быда похожая погода в декабре.
<SergeyIT> и раньше - по пушкину - зимы ждала, ждала природа - снег выпал только в январе (т.е. после 13-ого)
<snql> о новый год скоро
<snql> а когда смотрел было начало декабря
<SergeyIT> после 16-ого
<[Raiden]> Пушки н рулит
<[Raiden]> ой пробел
<tagezi> хорошая реклама юзабилити: "Женщина не разобралась." )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> угу, я привык что просто по мтп девайс подключается автоматом, а там только в режиме флешки и галку надо тыркать на девайсе.
<[Raiden]> И женщина тоже ожидала что можно подключить и всё
<tagezi> винда раслабила )
<[Raiden]> ну вообще мой девайс и в кубунте автоматом доступен по мтп ) По крайней мере режим чтения, чего для копирования фоток хватает
<[Raiden]> возможно на это есть какой-от патент или просто авторы fly не стали морочиться. Либо для них нужен драйвер невходящий в винду, в случае с виндой
<[Raiden]> в лине не довелось пощупать
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/117986073065899301244/posts/fjCxNPrruGk
<tagezi> сегодня с женой гуляли
<matrixd> tagezi: годно
<matrixd> особенно https://plus.google.com/117986073065899301244/posts
<tagezi> красиво
<[Raiden]> мне нравился ещё герб гдр. было несколько монеток, помимо прочих иностранных. Но нравились эти.
<matrixd> хоть сразу блэк металл играй
<[Raiden]> ещё была какая-то дырявая с востока или азии
<[Raiden]> но это другая история
<tagezi> [Raiden]: )
<[Raiden]> а.. канал не тот
<tagezi> =))
<[Raiden]> сорь )
<matrixd> черт то был не прямой линк оказывается https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-q2nyaEIStnk/Urr51PDnDkI/AAAAAAAACJc/te2ahAxsfpA/w805-h604-no/IMG_9747.JPG
<tagezi> да.. финские озера, где топили финских красавиц ведать.. всё такое срачное, только воронов не хватает )
<tagezi> мрачно*
<tagezi> :D
<tagezi> да, иногда промахнёшься так промахнёшься =)
<[Raiden]> фотка понравилась, чужая http://prophotos.ru/data/articles/0001/4904/71664/dsc_0647-original.jpg
<aleksei`> ракурс классный и время ))
<tagezi> восход и закат тяжело испртить, нужно ноги вместо рук иметь, что не получилось
<tagezi> obsd?
#ubuntu-ru 2013-12-26
<_d4vid> ky..
<icCE> re
<[Raiden]> В обзоре фотика-компакта на ixbt попался xnview одетый в оксиген http://www.ixbt.com/digimage/sony/hx20v/xnviewmp1.jpg
<JohnDoe_71Rus> насколько несовместимым может быть использование модуля ядра от более старшего ядра?
<[Raiden]> тебе в процентах?
<[Raiden]> Вообще фиг знает. Масса факторов. Возможно те подсистемы коотрые этот дарйвер использует не менялись, а может менялись кардинально
<JohnDoe_71Rus> со старым модулем ядро все равно паникует когда девайс подключаешь
<[Raiden]> как говорят англосаксы джаст трай
<JohnDoe_71Rus> угу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот кто бы код посмотрел и сказал почему падает.
<[Raiden]> кстати , иметь кокнретное ядро тоже не часто обязательно. Можно и обновить , если на то есть причины
<JohnDoe_71Rus> просто я не уверен что старшее ядро совсем правильно собирается. а вот насчет конкретного модуля все же есть надежда
<[Raiden]> ну тебе виднее )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> знаю что точно модуль. без него девайс подключается. а если его загрузить и подключить девайс - паника
<[Raiden]> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9118/193687024.5/0_c723c_ef34f5_XXXL.jpg
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: погугли как другие обходятся
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пихаютЪ что найдут, в надежде что заработает )
<[Raiden]> возьми лайв с 14.04 , если там пашет, возьми оттуда ядро. Или типа того
<[Raiden]> можно даже бинарями попробовать. А если как пологается, то можно почитать как пересобрать - такой инфы навалом
<JohnDoe_71Rus> к сожалению пересобрать не смогу. потому что оно полностью не адоптировано. да и не ПС у меня
<JohnDoe_71Rus> просто методология близкая
<icCE> ух какой стал новый fdisk
<[Raiden]> с 3д?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> что там нового?
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: а.. Арм видать.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: агась
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: новый fdisk умеет восстанавливать файлы на соседнем выключенном компе с макосом )
<[Raiden]> лол
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], 3д - это дай диск дураку?
<[Raiden]> может быть )
<aleksei`> всем ку
<gry> привет
<gry> как дела
<tagezi> привет
<tagezi> дела нормально
<tagezi> aleksei`: летаешь?
<aleksei`> tagezi, ага, чёт пров шалит
<tagezi> а мне бабушка говорила: "Летаешь - значит растёшь"
<tagezi> правда это было про сны )
<aleksei`> это во сне )
<tagezi> грю какая-то пужливая.. слово скажет и пропадёт =)
<tagezi> скоро пряники будут готовы, будем грысть..
<gry> дайте рецепт, я испеку, порадую народ здесь
<tagezi> да там всё просто.. главное ингридиенты...
<tagezi> и долго (
<tagezi> gry: я вот по этому делаю http://gotovim-doma.ru/view.php?r=561-recept-Prianichnyi-domik
<tagezi> только специев чайную ложку на один пряник..
<gry> уже пробовал или первый раз
<tagezi> тесто вкусное вроде получилось.. а так ещё не приготовил до конца
<gry> ой это ужасно сложно
<tagezi> не, жена захотела первый раз приготовить пряники.. я слижу что бы пролукты не попортила )))) она у меня готовить не умеет
<tagezi> а я пряники не люблю
<tagezi> так что вот так.. часа через 2 попробую.. когда из духовки выну
<SergeyIT> если забудешь - через 3 часа выкинешь )
<tagezi> да )
<snql> посоны
<snql> простите
<snql> где в этом долбаном ispmanager категорию email активировать?
<snql> правил все руками головной боли не было :/
<tagezi> это же комерческая панель да?
<tagezi> snql: на оф сайте они говорят, что они онлайн, типа можно написать и задать вопрос
<snql> добро
<tagezi> вообще комерческие продукты всегда такие.. вон, убунту делает контора, хрен что найдёшь
<tagezi> гном, тоже без пол динта кофиина не разбёрёшься
<tagezi> л*
<[Raiden]> http://s.pikabu.ru/post_img/2013/12/26/10/1388075587_1334305454.jpg
<tagezi> перефразированый анекдот, причем сильно испорченый..
<aleksei`> но всё таки правду глаголит
<aleksei`> эхх, чёт после последних апдейтов флеш начал подтормаживать (
<tagezi> aleksei`: может просто не успевает загрузиться?
<aleksei`> tagezi, да что там грузить при 480п?
<UNIm95> aleksei`: У меня был и 360 тормозил из-за загрузки
<tagezi> дада..
<tagezi> и потом.. что-то я давно не видел что бы флеш или дрова обновлялись
<aleksei`> да фишка в х64 системе, на х32 всё круть
<tagezi> у меня х64
<aleksei`> блин, обновился сегодня flashplugin-nonfree
<tagezi> у теб наверное сторонний реп какой-то
<aleksei`> да руки у меня кривые
<tagezi> а хотя.. может.., щас проверю
<tagezi> не, у меня просто нет обнов пока
<aleksei`> вот нафига мне gnash понадобился?
<tagezi> эм.. флешки смотреть..
<UNIm95> Кто в Left 4 dead по сетке хочет?
<[Raiden]> если кто не видел, на плеймаркете гугла асфальт8 бесплатен
<aleksei`> вот gnash весь проц и съел мне, зараза ...
<[Raiden]> заменители флэша ещё хуже чем сам флэш
<[Raiden]> исключение, плагины-заменители для флэш-видео, открывающие мплейер или типа того
<aleksei`> ну под кеды вродь норм раньше работал
<[Raiden]> ну, сомнительно что кеды как-то влияют. Если флэш лагает, то это либо с ним связано, либ о с версией браузера , либ ос драйвером видео, возможно.
<[Raiden]> что-от ещё врятли влияет. Или я не в курсе.
<[Raiden]> может быть что-то другое активно грузит ресурсы )
<aleksei`> ну прост вот смотрю сейчас, есть отдельно под кеды он и был оказывается
<[Raiden]> ?
<aleksei`> ну сборка
<aleksei`> gnash
<[Raiden]> под кеды отдельно есть только панель настройки флэша. А флэш сам один и в другом пакете
<[Raiden]> а.. ты про гнаш.
<aleksei`> ага
<[Raiden]> я как-то 1 раз посмотрел эти заменители и пока , больше не хочу ) Может есть и разные сборки
<aleksei`> убил его и всё ок стало)) говорю же,руки-крюки, сам он поставиться не мог, явно притянуло с чем-то
 * aleksei` reboot
<[Raiden]> В евросети теперь ещё страховки от разбоя продают
<[Raiden]> до чег осервис дошел
<Sergey_IT> ага, уже грабить научились
<tagezi> ну, им вообще по барабану чего продавать, лиж быденьги отдавали
<aleksei`> да ёкараныйбабай
<aleksei`> начали пропадать иконки с трея )))
<aleksei`> ребят, у кого юнити? ))
<Anton2d> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Anton2d> етить же ;)
<Anton2d> у меня ШГ %)
<Sergey_IT> тебе сколько надо?
<Sergey_IT> отсыпем
<Anton2d> у меня сейчас прям случилос 35 лет ;) Др, принимаю сыпучие вещества ;)
<Sergey_IT> с Днюхой!
<Anton2d> гут, спс! ;)
<tagezi> да, с днюхой..
<[Raiden]> Поздравляю
<Anton2d> причём отмечать не буду.. чисто вот так... есть и есть ;)
<tagezi> Anton2d: Ты у нас козёл значит?
<Anton2d> Почему козёл ?
<tagezi> по году
<tagezi> ну, коза
<Anton2d> не.. вроде был лошадью....
<tagezi> эм..
<tagezi> а мне тогда сколько
<Anton2d> хотя не уверен, не вникал.
<tagezi> ты 78 года?
<Anton2d> 78-й ага
<tagezi> тада лошадь..
<tagezi> значит и мне 35 )
<Anton2d> уу... старик итить... ;)
<[Raiden]> дети ссср
<tagezi> угу.. ссср ещё помню
<Anton2d> 1030 сегодня вспоминал с 10 сетровым винтом ;)
<Anton2d> Которая с "турбо
<Anton2d> "
<Anton2d> или они 1031 была, которая искра.. уж и не помню
<Anton2d> *она
<snql> кто баловался с startssl сертификатом?
<snql> почему не фаерфокс ругаеццо что не может проверить его
<snql> фаерфокс на убунте
<Sergey_IT> причем тут лошадь, сейчас год змеи
<Sergey_IT> а 78 - тогда лошадь )
<Sergey_IT> от лошади лошадям большой привет
#ubuntu-ru 2013-12-27
<IchEsseDichAuf> какую утилу использовать, чтоб выкачать полностью FTP в несколько потоков? wget не может в несколько потоков, а aria2c не может в рекурсивное выкачивание.
<[Raiden]> фиг знает. Но я знаю что ест ьмногопоточная качалка axel
<[Raiden]> пока
<mva> Нет, ну вы посмотрите, какое наглое враньё: http://www.nix.ru/computer_hardware_news/hardware_news_viewer.html?id=178049
<JohnDoe_71Rus> угу. пусть сами следуют открытой же ими спецификации и тогда их документы будут нормально в LO открываться
<royek> кто нибудь вытаскивал с флешки данные? у флешки убита таблица разделов.
<andrex> Acronis
<royek> а утилитами под линукс
<royek> кто нибудь это делал?
<andrex> testdisk
<royek> testdisk там или foremost
<andrex> http://man-linux.ru/notes/solve/testdisk/
<royek> благодарю
<royek> сам же удалил таблицу разделов. руки бы поотрубать
<royek> а там сканы счетов оплат
<royek> доки
<royek> надо бежать
<_d4vid> my...
<aleksei`> всем привет
<snql> привет
<home555> помогите с паролем на диск IDE хитачи 10082812
<aleksei`> придумать тебе пароль? )
<home555> найти точный
<home555> так возможно
<home555> ??
<aleksei`> всмысле подобрать?
<home555> ну я стирал диск IDE.. а уже после перезагрузки потребовался пароль
<home555> использовал сборник Hiren
<aleksei`> какой утилитой стирал?
<home555> gparted
<home555> ACER
<snql> попробуй по очереди от 0 до 2^128
<home555> =)) как??
<aleksei`> home555, расски поподробнее о своих действиях, раздел убивал или форматировал, какие галочки ставил и т.д.
<home555> там прога есть
<home555> я ею и убил весь хард
<aleksei`> дальше?
<home555> ребутнул
<home555> пароль
<home555> 10082812 60 Gb acer
<aleksei`> на вход в систему пароль?
<home555> hitachi
<aleksei`> или на монтирование харда?
<home555> нет на при загрузке..
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на биос?
<aleksei`> так может в биосе пароль?
<home555> биос.. грузиться и пароль
<home555> нету ((
<home555> нужно тупо ввести
<aleksei`> уверен?
<home555> да.
<aleksei`> ноут?
<home555> ну т.е. может и в биосе но надо ввести
<home555> да.. ноут
<aleksei`> пичалька, похоже что пароль в биосе на бут стоит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сбросить нафиг
<snql> жесточайше выдернуть батарейку
<home555> смотри загрузка биос, пароль.. я пороль не знаю... тупо жму три раза энтер... и запускаю с флехи
<aleksei`> с ноутом не так просто
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если в биос заходит, то из биоса
<home555> а не сбрасывает
<aleksei`> логично, но если заходит ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а не может у него uefi после винды такие фокусы выкидывать?
<home555> виктория что в сборнике не читает.. сразу ошибку хдд
<home555> а-ну здесь виста.. по умолчанию
<aleksei`> JohnDoe_71Rus, да не должно оно так быть по идее с паролем чтоб выкидывало
<home555> просто нужен пароль
<aleksei`> home555, биос пробовал сбрасывать к настройкам по умолчанию?
<snql> мне не совсем дошло, как формат диска мог повлиять на установку пароля в биосе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не знаю. может не его ноут хочет ломануть )
<aleksei`> snql, явно не в формате дело, а скорее всего в биосе пароль на бут стоял
<aleksei`> точнее есть 2 варианта, на бут или на сам хардок
<home555> aleksei`: сто раз
<home555> мой, б/у
<home555> 5315
<snql> http://acer-bios-password.biosremoval.com/
<snql> впринципе если продают на стороне, то должны где-то быть бесплатно, напиши в службу поддержки acer
<home555> не знаю как
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.cyberforum.ru/hdd/thread621449.html
<aleksei`> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/89741e3bbfd1/e7de82e3e796.jpg
<aleksei`> вот ещё вариант
<home555> соединить голкой? под оперативой?
<aleksei`> аккупатненько замкнуть
<home555> чем?
<aleksei`> *аккуратненько
<aleksei`> только вытащить сначала батарею
<SergeyIT> молотком
<home555> да тут такая батаре 20 мин. держит
<aleksei`> всё равно, вытащи
<home555> и с питанием от розетки? а чем замкнуть отверткой?
<aleksei`> и обычной скрепкой аккурантно замкни контакты
<aleksei`> и питание от розетки тоже выдерни нафиг ))
<SergeyIT> зачем? А искры как же?
<home555> а как оно харду поможет?
<aleksei`> SergeyIT, новый год ещё не наступил
<home555> по мне то только три варианта ; 1. пароль, 2. выбросить хард, 3. выбрасить ноутбук.
<aleksei`> home555, может и не поможет, а может он офигеет от такой наглости и скинет пароль
<SergeyIT> у некоторых буков может и не наступить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> aleksei`: уже повсюду салюты и феерверки
<aleksei`> JohnDoe_71Rus, у нас пока всё тихо, все в засаде сидят и ждут ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> позавчера было открытие главной елки. которая стоит с ноября еще.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и корпоративы уже полторы неедели в разгаре
<aleksei`> а у нас наоборот зашкерился народ перед переходом на евро валюту ))
<aleksei`> чёт home555 пропал ))
<SergeyIT> ни у кого электричество в городе не пропало?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в каком именно городе?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и на какое время
<SergeyIT> на сейчас, хума то нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет у меня с электричеством нормально
<JohnDoe_71Rus> занятно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [15:33]	SergeyIT отключился: Remote host closed the connection
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [15:35]	SergeyIT вошёл
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [15:39]	aleksei`: чёт home555 пропал ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [15:35]	SergeyIT: ни у кого электричество в городе не пропало?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: ты из прошлого
<home555> ага
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, это я драйвера вкл/выкл... электростанции не трогал
<home555> я чё подумал... лучше или новый ноут или пароль
<home555> но пароль стоит денег
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ноут конечно лучше
<home555> а еще 50 у.е. и новый б/у гатевей
<SergeyIT> десктоп бери
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ты мой линк пробовал?
<aleksei`> home555, пробовал замыкать?
<home555> неа
<home555> не поможет (
<aleksei`> в сам биос попасть можешь ведь?
<aleksei`> если да, то попробуй его перешить
<home555> ха-ха..
<home555> нет тут кроме хдд ещё есть аткое что кулер не срабатывает и момп просто отрубает
<home555> вопрос... это кулер заменять и диск или это в материнке?
<aleksei`> это в настройках скорее всего в первую очередь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://acerfans.ru/forum/topic_2601
<home555> вот включил.. кулер не работает.. выключился сам. я его наново включил работает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.ihdd.ru/mhdd-documentation-ru#password
<home555> http://bios-pw.org/  это к хдд?
<home555> InsydeH2O BIOS (Acer, HP)	05980234
<home555> Fujitsu-Siemens	23368330
<home555> на пароль не очень то и.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> читай там где про mhdd там есть ссылка на технологию
<home555> хочу верить что это оно
<home555> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_604p76kcyOM/S3RWppVbxbI/AAAAAAAAABs/rRiLgRSbF_A/s320/systemdisabled2.JPG
<home555> и что верить что пароль вон тот или второй наборы цифр
<JohnDoe_71Rus> попробуй. если данные внутри не нужны, сбросить все нафиг можно
<home555> там ничего нету
<home555> я б/у купил
<home555> ну и линксом пользовался.. решил стиреть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тогда дерзай. тебе рецептов накидали кучу
<home555> если я попробую.. то всё пропадет.. это возвращать долго ( не сохранит с флехи я
<home555> потому.. если оно точно то что я ищу то супер.. а в противном случае... (-
<home555> как на той картинке??
<JohnDoe_71Rus> что пропадет? я ж говорю если данные на винте ненужны то действуй
<home555> *
<home555> а, вести тот или другой пароль?
<home555> пойду перепишу
<home555> типа матер пароля должно срабоать так?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> читай,медитируй,применяй
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.me/5/a/8/6/d/846ef1369502a3fe450a5371c6c.jpg
<aleksei`> [Raiden], это у тебя дома так? ))
<[Raiden]> не )
<aleksei`> ну вот, гуг такая крутая контора, а для линукса софтину никак не сделают чтоб диск юзать ...
<aleksei`> *гугл
<[Raiden]> пользуй другйо диск какой-нить и все дела.
<aleksei`> да не вопрос, я просто так высказался, мысли в слух ))
<[Raiden]> ну это да, удивительно. Я правда эти клиенты не пользую. Мне синхронизация не нужна.
<aleksei`> удобно ведь
<[Raiden]> Ну может быть, я просто вручную как обменник использую, в основном
<aleksei`> хотя это удобно если с большим кол-вом документов работаешь
<aleksei`> изменения внёс и всё синхронизировалось - красота ))
<[Raiden]> Если это надо, то красота, а если нет или редко, то постоянно висящая в памяти программа, редко нужная.
<[Raiden]> у всех свой способ тратить место на халявных облаках )
<andrex> хм мене во че интересно стало внезапно, lte кто нить юзал?
<Wizard> Привет.
<_d4vid> muuh..
<andrex> сам ты мух
<[Raiden]> andrex: в москве по идее работает. Лучше брать телефо нс лте чем без
<[Raiden]> только с серыми телефонами надо уточнять будет ли работать в РФ
#ubuntu-ru 2013-12-28
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<aleksei`> утро ))
<tagezi> да
<aleksei`> блин, тяжко после выходных работать ))
<aleksei`> ну вот, а говорят линукс не зависает ))
<gry> какое после выходных, они только наступают
<gry> и как он повис
<aleksei`> он совсем повис
<aleksei`> намертво
<SergeyIT> так НГ же, отдыхать пора
 * SergeyIT почистил комп, пасту сменил... все нормально
<aleksei`> ))
<aleksei`> кстати да, надо термопасту поменять ...
<andrex> ага и от пыли протереть не забудь, может отвиснет
<flintstone> всем привет :)
<flintstone> посоветуйте какой смартфон выбрать на андройде, с дисплеем около 5 дюйма и с хорошей производительностью..
<flintstone> самсунги чето завышены в цене..
<flintstone> присмотрелся на xiaomi но может ктото еще чтонибудь мне посоветует?
<andrex> flintstone, ты каналом ошибся
<gry> ubuntu также выпускает телефоны мобильные
<gry> попробуй на них посмотреть
<gry> на них стоит ubuntu, не дроид
<andrex> кстати да:D
<flintstone> а еще варианты?
<SergeyIT> телефон с вертушкой
<SergeyIT> а производительность зачем?
<flintstone> для экспериментов :)
<andrex> xperia zl
<andrex> njrf vjkjnrjv gj ytve yt cnexb
<andrex> тока молотком по нему не стучи*
<aleksei`> убуну ещё же не выпустила телефоны ))
<andrex> ну мона на нексусы ставить)
<aleksei`> так там функционал не весь, только бубнила и смски ))
<andrex> а больше то ничего не нада
<andrex> бубнить в смски
<andrex> у мня самсунг тама также, и даже камеры нет и музыки и гпрса
<andrex> зато батарейки хватает на месяц
<aleksei`> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnS19EPnezo
<aleksei`> уже ставят ))
<andrex> рсс пришел
<andrex> ррс
<andrex> [Raiden], дарофф
<aleksei`> ))
<[Raiden]> ку
<[Raiden]> http://www.superheroes.ru/i/p/RU68394_00.jpg
<aleksei`> дарк вейдер выглядит мило ))
<sneres> Ku
<sneres> Пьете штоль
<sneres> Hi
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Wizard> Привиет
<sneres> Ну чё с праздником чтоли всех,uptime всем годового
<OnkelTem> Приветы
<OnkelTem> Какой минимальный линукс дистрибутив посоветуете? Желательно, чтобы был с apt (привык). Цель - майнинг криптовалюты на CPU, то есть надо будет там всего одну программку скомпилять
<OnkelTem> Есть ли минимальная убунта?
<OnkelTem> GUI не нужен
<OnkelTem> пускать - с флехи
<Sergey_IT> так любой
<OnkelTem> А вот, скажем, Лубунта
<OnkelTem> Кроме десктоп манагера облегченного она вообще хоть чем-то отличается от обычной убунты?
<Sergey_IT> для компиляции значения не имеет
<Sergey_IT> только библиотеки если...
<OnkelTem> А нужно ли вообще устанавливать её? Не подойдёт ли Live с постоянной областью?
<OnkelTem> Кстати, всегда интересовало, можно ли на такой флехе обновить ядро или постоянная область - она только под приложения и хоум?
<Sergey_IT> а тебе жалко?
<OnkelTem> не, ну просто смысл?
<Sergey_IT> поставить - минутное дело
<OnkelTem> Ты не поверишь, у меня одна флешка ))) Все куда-то потерялись
<OnkelTem> Хотя у соседа можно взять
<Sergey_IT> сходи, с табличкой посиди - подайте флешку - кто и поможет
<sneres>  maining ключевое слово,
<OnkelTem> Sergey_IT: я максимум кого привлеку, это лосей
<OnkelTem> sneres: mining
<sneres> Bitcoin падает
<OnkelTem> sneres: правда?!
<sneres> Да
<OnkelTem> черт.. всё. Значит криптовалюта больше не нужна
<OnkelTem> sneres: спасибо что предупредил!
<OnkelTem> sneres: http://bitcoinwisdom.com/
<OnkelTem> это для фриков
<OnkelTem> и да, Китай ещё... испортил всю малину!
<punkhead> всем привет !
<punkhead> всех с наступающим !
<andrex> да ну тебя
<punkhead> спасибо !
<andrex> punkhead, че сломал?
<punkhead> всё нормально
<andrex> хм непорядок
<punkhead> ребята такой вопрос как поставить друпал и что ещё надо втыкать чтоб полноценный веб сервак был ?
<andrex> !lamp
<ubuntuhelp> LAMP (Linux, Apache, MySQL, PHP) - набор серверного ПО. О его настройке вы можете прочесть тут: http://debian.pro/225 или на: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/lamp и http://goo.gl/YwmAqC на английском: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<punkhead> ежели на фряхе ?
<punkhead> BAMP ???
<punkhead> спасибо !
<andrex> ну похоже на то
<andrex> немазашшто
<[Raiden]> http://kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/162552-1.png
<Wizard> Ала.
<Wizard> Мое глаза.
<andrex> omg
<punkhead> вырвиглазно
<Wizard> http://wstaw.org/w/2pIH/ ← моё
<Wizard> Вперёд automake или autoconf?
#ubuntu-ru 2013-12-29
<OnkelTem> Чет не спицца
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<andrex> baronos, бу
<baronos> Ой, испугался :)
<andrex> моложец
<andrex> д
<baronos> С наступающим
<aleksei`> всем ку
<andrex> кукушко
<aleksei`> ку ку ку ))
<royek> кто нибудь
<royek> будь
<royek> ))
<andrex> royek, че те
<royek> С наступающим новым годом
<royek> в убунту можно записать на флешку образ sol-11_1-live-x86.usb
<royek> или нет?
<royek> есть кто извращался?
<andrex> да я ваще без понятия что эт
<andrex> file file че грит?
<Wizard> По моему - x86 boot sector ;D
<Wizard> royek: Испольни dd.
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<tagezi> чо сегодня все молчат?
<Sergey_IT> так дождь (
<[Raiden]> в мск обещают -23 , 12 числа
<[Raiden]> на гисметео
<[Raiden]> всё, спать хочу )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: дождь то тут причем?
<tagezi> И ч о ты не спишь?
<snql> йохохо
<snql> как новогоднее настроение?
<tagezi> нормальное, вроде.
<tagezi> но пока спать вроде
#ubuntu-ru 2014-12-22
<Link> Привет. Есть кто онлайн?
<gry_> есть
<Link> У меня есть проблема. Пытался включить Ubuntu машину в домен ActiveDirectory по мануалу: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%80%D1%83%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B4%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%BE_%D0%BF%D0%BE_ubuntu_server/%D0%B0%D0%B2%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%B7%D0%B0%D1%86%D0%B8%D1%8F_%D0%BF%D0%BE_%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B8/kerberos
<Link> После выполнения последней команды "sudo auth-client-config -a -p kerberos_example" не могу залогиниться в систему.
<Link> Как можно вернуть доступ?
<Link> Ещё до перезагрузки, когда был залогинен при вводе пароля для sudo выдавалось что-то типа "модуль PAM не найден"
<NoOova> Link: через консоль получается залогиниться?
<NoOova> Alt + Ctrl + F1
<NoOova> Переключиться назад - Alt + Ctrl + F7 или F8
<Link> Нет, через консоль тоже не входит
<NoOova> Ты знаешь как вернуть к предыдущему состоянию если залогинишься?
<NoOova> Если система перестает штатно грузиться то помогает такая штука: перезагружаешься и жмешь esc при загрузке, попадаешь в меню Grub 2. Дальше редактируешь параметры загрузки (строку, где написано quilet)
<NoOova> стираешь quilet и ro
<NoOova> добавляешь rw и init=/bin/bash
<NoOova> понятно объяснил?
<NoOova> вот тут описано по-нормальному https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<Link> Ну после этого я попаду в терминал? А дальше что делать?
<Link> Я полагаю, нужно из конфигов PAM убрать модуль Kerberos'а?
<Link> Или же удалить пакет pam_krb5?
<Link> Ладно. Пойду в ребут, ещё чуть-чуть поколупаю. А то до конца рабочего дня 15 минут всего осталось :( Спасибо тебе добрый человек
<Link> NoOova спасибо тебе большое. Я починился
<NoOova> =)
<NoOova> Господа, это ведь безопасно удалять симлинк на директорию с -R?
<SergeyIT> попробуй
<SergeyIT> http://superuser.com/questions/382314/does-rm-f-follow-symbolic-links
<NoOova> Вообще я уверен что он не следут, если явно не указан слеш после симлинка
<NoOova> но на всякий случай уточнил
<NoOova> Благодарю!
<SergeyIT> незачто )
#ubuntu-ru 2014-12-23
<NoOova> Тишина :)
<NoOova> Доброе утро!
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> доброе
<red_shuhardt> Кто нибудь ставил rawtherapee 4.2 ? На офсайте загрузки для этой версии только под винду есть, но на форумах обсуждают как она на линуксе работает. Значит можно и на линукс поставить. Как?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> виндовые программы на линуксе замачиваются в вине
<red_shuhardt> JohnDoe_71Rus: да как бы программа и под линукс версии делает официально. Не похоже, что бы её эмулировали в вайне.
<red_shuhardt> http://rawtherapee.com/downloads
<red_shuhardt> значит ли это, что для линукса ещ не собрали версию?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну раз есть официальные версии для linux, качай deb или подключай репозиторий и вперед, осваивать
<red_shuhardt> с оффсайта репозиторий закачивает только 4.0 версию. Сейчас уже 4.2+ разница там года в три, если не больше.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> red_shuhardt: там где ALL platforms выбери убунту
<tagezi> red_shuhardt: а чо это ваще такое?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: если в 2-х словах, наверно тут понятно будет http://habrahabr.ru/post/211636/
<red_shuhardt> tagezi: редактор фото. Навроде darktable или adobe lightroom/
<red_shuhardt> Ага, оказывается надо было сначала удалить предыдущую установку (с версией 4.0)!
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: дочитал до Да, я помню про восьмибитовый цвет в GIMP.
<red_shuhardt> а вот это что значит:
<red_shuhardt> dpkg: ошибка при обработке архива /var/cache/apt/archives/rawtherapee_4.2-3dhor~utopic_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<red_shuhardt>  попытка перезаписать «/usr/share/rawtherapee/languages/Greek», который уже имеется в пакете rawtherapee-data 4.0.12+
<red_shuhardt> ?
<tagezi> он что Гимп 98 года использует? ))
<tagezi> !paste | red_shuhardt
<ubuntuhelp> red_shuhardt: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<tagezi> !enter | red_shuhardt
<ubuntuhelp> red_shuhardt: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<JohnDoe_71Rus> red_shuhardt: ты дебами ставишь или из репы
<red_shuhardt> из репы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> старый удалил?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> судя по тому что ругается не удалил
<red_shuhardt> sudo apt-get remove rawtherapee
<red_shuhardt> это не удалил?
<red_shuhardt> т.е. этой команды не достаточно?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну видишь rawtherapee-data остался
<JohnDoe_71Rus> лучше из синаптика удалять
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: поповоду разрядности в гимп https://www.linux.org.ru/news/multimedia/7716502/page1
<tagezi> и это уже достало если честно, читать статьи 14 года с информацией актуальной на 11 год, как-то не весело
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: на дату статьи на хабре внимания не обратил
<red_shuhardt> Через синаптик удалил и гладко установилась версия 4.2. Спасибо за советы!
<Guest30405> все драйвеy
#ubuntu-ru 2014-12-24
<glym> Всем привет! =)
<glym> есть кто )
<glym> =(
<aleksei`> утро
<SergeyIT> раннего
<aleksei`> сонного
<SergeyIT> все на зачетной неделе?
<aleksei`> наверное
<aleksei`> странно как-то, стал в виртуалке пропадать звук после 10 мин работы
<SergeyIT> у меня и не в виртуалке часто звук пропадает
<aleksei`> pulse шалит походу ...
<poemotret> Âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> poemotret! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<red_shuhardt> Double Commander - кто нибудь юзает? На форумах пишут, что вроде реализована функция "branch view", но не найду упоминания ни на сайте, ни в интерфейсе не натыкаю. Кто нибудь может подсказать?
<poemotret> кто может помочь, установил elementary os и у меня вме сто окон черные квадраты...
<poemotret> у меня 2 видеокарты
<poemotret> одна встроенная radeon другая geforce
<poemotret> помогите пожалуйста
<SergeyIT> red_shuhardt, у автора на форуме спроси
<poemotret> сейчас заметил что если окно развернуть в полный экран то содержимое его становится видным
<poemotret> картинка есть на 2х экранах, а в настрояках определяется только один
<SergeyIT> red_shuhardt, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=20016.0
<red_shuhardt> SergeyIT: Спросил на форуме. И даже ответили уже: эта функция реализована в альфе 0.6.0 можно обновиться отсюда: http://doublecmd.xe0.ru/
<red_shuhardt> Команда "apt-get upgrate" - устанавливает локализации для текущей системы или только актуализирует версии программ?
<poemotret> Народ а приложения зависят от десктоп менеджера, например есть приложения которые работают в xfce и не работает в gnome и т.д. ?
<poemotret> или скажем например что бы приложение заработало в xfce надо доставить какие-то пакеты от gnome ?
<red_shuhardt> непойму, установил klipper в среде lxde, а он англицкий. Почему то не русифицируется. В настройках язык не выставляется. На кедах он русский был.
<red_shuhardt> poemotret: нет. Но есть приложения, которые очень глубоко интегрированы в окружение рабочего стола. Как правило это касается именно KDE, в частности это кде-шный органайзер (почта_заметки_календарь_менеджер паролей).
<red_shuhardt> Эти программы имеют очень много зависимостей от окружения. По крайней мере у меня не получилось их автономно заставить работать на lxde.
<red_shuhardt> В остальных случаях, программы достаточно самостоятельные, и могут устанавливаться в любом окружении, вытягивая за собой необходимые зависимости при установке.
<red_shuhardt> Много чего с кде тянул - это и менеджер фото, и вот ирк-клиент, плееры амарок тот же ставил. Графические редакторы из пакета Calligra Suite - а именно Krita. Буфер обмена (klipper). Я даже не знаю, что ещё может зависеть от окружения больше, чем эти пакеты.
<red_shuhardt> poemotret: А в случае с gnome, так тут вообще всё хорошо, потому как гном не навоял ещё "своих собственных" приложений, а использует просто набор программ, которые написаны с использованием библиотек gtk.
<poemotret> спасибо, выбираю между gnome и xfce...в ubuntu же можно отказаться от unity ?
<red_shuhardt> poemotret: да, можно хоть kde поставить.
<NoOova> лучше поставить kubuntu
<NoOova> а не kde на ubuntu
<red_shuhardt> poemotret: Гном разве что "классик". Гном новый поюзал, много интересных, нестандартных нароботок имеется, но блиин, эргономика ваще никуда. Я думал юнити на планшетники ориентируется, а тут гном её (юнити тобишь) переплюнул. Мышкой махать приходится не
<red_shuhardt> мерянно. Красиво, но неудобно. Недодумано.
<poemotret> NoOova: а почему лучше так ?
<poemotret> red_shuhardt: это вы про 3й гном ?
<NoOova> потому что так не будет юнитегткшных ошметков
<poemotret> а что в elementary os используется гном ?
<red_shuhardt> poemotret: так точно.
<tagezi> red_shuhardt: ну насамом деле просто лезешь в код и удираешь ссылки на либы кде, переводя их сразу на кути
<tagezi> и будет тебе чистая система
<tagezi> кделибс это прослойка между кути и кде приложениями.. восновном, очень коротенькие заголовочные файлики
<NoOova> можно адаптер написать
<NoOova> и замаскировать под kdelibs
<NoOova> или статически прилинковать
<red_shuhardt> tagezi: это ты про русификацию?
<red_shuhardt> tagezi: решил через - Локализация для компонентов окружения KDE:sudo apt-get install language-pack-kde-ru
<red_shuhardt> вот такая проблема. У меня vlc плеер просвечивается сквозь окна. На любых элементах интерфейса черного и тёмного цвета, сквозь шрифты. Использую i3wm.
<tagezi> red_shuhardt: нет, это я про привязку к кде совта
<aleksei`> парам пам пам
<tagezi> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=254319
<tagezi> ваще
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<Sergey_IT> для программистов http://paste.ubuntu.com/9613398/
#ubuntu-ru 2014-12-25
<Kniaz> всем привет! как вам этот проц? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117262
<Lorgus> hi all
<gry> привет
<Lorgus> есть вопрос.... есть текстовый файл.... в нем колонки разделенные пробелами, как прибить пробелы и заменить их  табулятором
<gry> открой в vim, напиши : и затем напиши %s/ /\t/g
<gry> это если пробелы не повторяются, те. каджый раз только один пробел а не два
<Lorgus> ясно... эт под бубунтоы, а под виндой ??? и кстати, vim-ом вообще не пользовался... =0(((
<Lorgus> под убунтой
<gry> я исхожу из того что ты под убунтой
<Lorgus> ято под бубнтой большей частью... но там где это надо делать стоит винда
<Lorgus> одна прога кливо льет .тхт файл
<Lorgus> криво
<gry> под виндой можно в notepad++ сделать наверное
<Lorgus> вот и думаю как с этим бороться
<Lorgus> о ... точна... надо попробовать
<Lorgus> gry: и еще один вопрос... (ответ мона и под убунту)
<gry> ms word стоит?
<gry> http://b2b.cbsimg.net/blogs/figure4x.jpg так можно заменить "1 и более" пробелов на таб
<Lorgus> после исправления файла.... вот одна из строк: 0    09771699    24.12 10:29    8321.55    24.12 10:29    3875.61    ****    24.12 10:29    - 0:00:11
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Lorgus: а под виндой в блокноте "Заменить" не работает?
<Lorgus> а пробелов разное колличество
<Lorgus> в другом файле     09771699    Иванов 179
<Lorgus> в результате в первый файл вставилось и получилось:0    09771699  Иванов 179   24.12 10:29    8321.55    24.12 10:29    3875.61    ****    24.12 10:29    - 0:00:11
<Lorgus> чет не понял как в блокноте++ заменить пробелы на один ТАБ
<Lorgus> блокнот пробелы не ищет
<Lorgus> ....плин.... снега навалило ... =0((( двор чистить.... =0(
<NoOova> Всем привет!
<NoOova> У меня на одном серваке какая-то фигня происходит. free и top говорят что вся память занята - свободно только 160 Мбайт ил 16 Гбайт.
<NoOova> Но htop показывает только 4Гб занятой памяти
<NoOova> и ни ps, ни top не показывают виновника, который эту память съел
<NoOova> inkvizitor68sl: ты не сталкивался?
<inkvizitor68sl> а чем занято то говорят) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> free -m целиком покажи
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova,
<inkvizitor68sl> интересно
<inkvizitor68sl> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: ifalkorr, artus, inkvizitor68sl, sharikoff, andrex
<inkvizitor68sl> ой не
<inkvizitor68sl> как там было то...
<NoOova> Ща
<NoOova> KiB Mem:  16441528 total, 16270544 used,   170984 free,   191100 buffers
<NoOova> KiB Swap:  8388604 total,   106668 used,  8281936 free. 11172748 cached Mem
<inkvizitor68sl> хм.
<inkvizitor68sl> а cached сколько ?
<inkvizitor68sl> для mem
<inkvizitor68sl> а, понял
<inkvizitor68sl> это ты строку побил
<inkvizitor68sl> у тебя 11 с гаком ГБ занято кешом ФС
<inkvizitor68sl> желтая полоса в htop
<inkvizitor68sl> можешь грохнуть, в принципе
<inkvizitor68sl> но он опять наполнится + полезен
<inkvizitor68sl> page cache это по научному называется
<NoOova> http://pastebin.com/hdAaeejd
<NoOova> Вот по памяти отсортировано
<inkvizitor68sl> я тебе уже на всё ответил же +)
<NoOova> Оке ща загугл.
<NoOova> Спасибо огромное :)
<inkvizitor68sl> это просто странички с диска, закешированные в памяти
<inkvizitor68sl> дико полезная вещь
<inkvizitor68sl> из-за неё диски не насилуются
<NoOova> У мкеня postgres по oom киляется
<inkvizitor68sl> а реально занятая память у тебя - used минус cached минус buffers
<NoOova> это дико неполезная вещь
<NoOova> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> oom - это не только out of memory, если что
<inkvizitor68sl> может и сокетов не хватать
<NoOova> Эээ.. как так?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и в моменты убивания память действительно может заканчиваться )
<inkvizitor68sl> atop поставь в режиме демона, потом полистай
<inkvizitor68sl> может правда память постргом жрется
<inkvizitor68sl> в какой-то момент
<NoOova> А если я sync сделаю кеш сбросится?
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<NoOova> чисто зафлушится
<inkvizitor68sl> echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<NoOova> но работать с ним дальше будет всеравно
<NoOova> ага?
<inkvizitor68sl> echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<inkvizitor68sl> http://linux-mm.org/Drop_Caches корочетут
<NoOova> Ты вообще очень помог! Крутяк!
<inkvizitor68sl> но oom из-за page cache, да ещё и с включенным swap, никогда не приходит - зуб даю)
<inkvizitor68sl> смотри atop или графички
<inkvizitor68sl> вот из-за buffers может придти - линуксу безопаснее прибить процесс, чем потерять данные из буфферов)
<inkvizitor68sl> но если buffers растут - то у тебя диск за записью не успевает)
<inkvizitor68sl> *скорее всего
<inkvizitor68sl> *отучился говорить однозначно хоть о чём то после 3х лет в тындексе =(
<NoOova> Чет все в яндексе
<NoOova> чипигу знаешь? :)
<NoOova> или Кирилла Борисова? :)
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl: привет
<inkvizitor68sl> привет и свалил хД
<inkvizitor68sl> NoOova, а куда ещё ?
<inkvizitor68sl> да и нравится мне тут)
<NoOova> У меня уже 5 знакомых из яндекса :)
<NoOova> У вас клево, да...
<inkvizitor68sl> Чипигу и Борисова не знаю
<inkvizitor68sl> они совсем далеко от меня
<inkvizitor68sl> кстати, а где сейчас остались живые админские чатеги-то вообще?
<NoOova> Не знаю ни одного) #debian разве-что
<SergeyIT>  inkvizitor68sl, все вымирает
<inkvizitor68sl> SergeyIT, фигово
<red_shuhardt> "подвиндой" использовал NotepadPP в котором была козырная функция поиск и замена.
<red_shuhardt> Поиск и замена по открытому документу.
<red_shuhardt> Поиск и замена по всем открытым документам.
<red_shuhardt> А так же поиск и замена по файлам в указанной папке! Существует ли такое под линукс и возможно ли в GNU Emacs такое реализовать?
<tagezi> red_shuhardt: sed
<tagezi> можно даже "поиск и замена по всему интернету" если не страшно )
<kyshtynbai> ку хлопцы
<kyshtynbai> а один indoe на ext4 = это один файл? Как узнать скоко файлов может быть на фс с таким-то количеством инодов?
<kris|2> привет!
<kris|2> есть кто живой?
<stanislav> ок. 7 млрд
<kris|2> :)
<stanislav> kris|2: живых на земле
<kris|2> stanislav: можешь подсказать как прописать в автозапуск несколько приложений?
<stanislav> ubuntu?
<kris|2> ага, 14ю04
<kris|2> пробую прописать в rc.local
<stanislav> и что?
<stanislav> не работает?
<kris|2> "/etc/astra/astra1 --load-config http://127.0.0.1/get_config.php?astra_id=4"
<kris|2> "/etc/astra/astra1 --load-config http://127.0.0.1/get_config.php?astra_id=3"
<kris|2> запускает только первую строку
<stanislav> добавь sleep=10 для второй
<stanislav> как-то так
<kris|2> пробовал, нихера...
<kris|2> :(
<kris|2> получается что запускается astra и пока её не завершишь, слудуюяя строка не выполняется
<stanislav> kris|2: что за астра?
<kris|2> прога для КТВ
<kris|2> cesbo.com
<stanislav> http://ubuntologia.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=96&t=4635
<stanislav> глянь здесь
<stanislav> sh -c "sleep 20s && первая_команда && вторая_команда" &
<stanislav> после слип равно не надо
<kris|2> сейчас поробу с одним &
<kris|2> вроде должно работать.....
<stanislav> если один, то кажется не будет
<kris|2> Одновременное выполнение нескольких команд
<kris|2>  
<kris|2> Для запуска нескольких команд за один раз, поставив амперсанд "&" в конце из команды. Для примера рассмотрим начало скрипта резервного копирования:
<stanislav> один & указывает на окончание
<kris|2> может не будет ждать завершения комманды...
<kris|2> автозапуск вроде заработал, но прут ошибки
<kris|2> (((((((((
<stanislav> kris|2: что за ошибки?
<kris|2> has experienced an internal
<kris|2> error crashed with SIGABR
<stanislav> если приложение работает правильно, не обращай внимания
<kris|2> грешит на astra :(
<kris|2> чет не могу найти в log-ах упоминания об ошибках
<kris|2> херня какая-то...
<kris|2> ""ERROR: apport (pid 2188) Fri Dec 26 05:45:37 2014: called for pid 2159, signal 6, core limit 0
<kris|2> ERROR: apport (pid 2188) Fri Dec 26 05:45:37 2014: executable: /etc/astra/astra (command line "/etc/astra/astra --load-config http://127.0.0.1/get_config.php?astra_id=4")
<kris|2> ERROR: apport (pid 2188) Fri Dec 26 05:45:37 2014: is_closing_session(): no DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS in environment
<kris|2> ERROR: apport (pid 2188) Fri Dec 26 05:45:38 2014: wrote report /var/crash/_etc_astra_astra.0.crash
<kris|2> нашел
<kris|2> получается, что ошибки во всех выполняемых в rc.local командах
#ubuntu-ru 2014-12-26
<andrex> @whoami
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX
<|rapidsp|> от оно че...
<aleksei`> утро\
<v00d00911> привет всем
<v00d00911> помогите с щзешьгі тмшвшф
<v00d00911> optimus nvidia
<v00d00911> есть желающие?
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<inkvizitor68sl> ну её нафиг)
<SergeyIT> так на форуме же есть
<andrex> пи
<andrex> хи всмысле)
<andrex> !Bumblebee
<ubuntuhelp> Установка и настройка поддержки Nvidia Optimus тут : http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/bumblebee
<andrex> жадные вы)
<andrex> inkvizitor68sl: привет)
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<andrex> inkvizitor68sl: хм, ты тоже все пароли позабывал чтоль?
<inkvizitor68sl> ога
<andrex> пичалько)
<inkvizitor68sl> точнее, я через jabber -> irc transport -> bouncer
<inkvizitor68sl> где то из них пароль потерялся)
<andrex> а на бота помниш?
<andrex> или на шелл
<inkvizitor68sl> на шелл?
<inkvizitor68sl> на бота точно не помню
<inkvizitor68sl> а шелл = ?
<andrex> ну к серверу с ботой
<andrex> ссх впн или че там у вас)
<inkvizitor68sl> к серверу с ботом у меня ключ
<inkvizitor68sl> только про бота я вообще ничего не помню)
<andrex> ну даж лучше)
<andrex> хм
<andrex> ну у мня дело было, по боту) ну раз не помниш значит обломисимус)
<andrex> inkvizitor68sl: в приват стукану, че сможеш сделаеш) если вспомниш)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну попробуй хД
<red_shuhardt> на флешку не даёт записать файлы. пишет "ошибка ввода-вывода". Под виндой флешка работает. Папку создать тоже нельзя - говорит, что нет прав. Через sudo пробовал. Права в свойствах и флешки и каталога media выставлены.  в чем может быть проблема?
<red_shuhardt> Разные флешки. Проблема сохраняется.
<red_shuhardt> При создании каталога пишет - файловая система доступна только для чтения.
<red_shuhardt> Файловая система - fat32
<andrex> че mount пишет?
<andrex> 23:26:36 inkvizitor68sl | на бота точно не помню                                                                                                            x akaWolf
<andrex> тьфу ты
<andrex> испужалсо ижно
<inkvizitor68sl> О_о
<andrex> red_shuhardt: и dmesg | tail на пасту
<andrex> умер он там чтоли)
<andrex> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<red_shuhardt> andrex: извиняюсь, отходил.
<red_shuhardt> andrex: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9624524/
<andrex> а маунт?
<red_shuhardt> а как команду вбивать? просто mount и всё?
<andrex> да
<andrex> с воткнутой флешкой
<red_shuhardt> вот: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9624539/
<tagezi> andrex: утра ))
<tagezi> inkvizitor68sl: и тебе здрасте
<tagezi> такими темпами, через пол года скай очнётся =)
<andrex> red_shuhardt: ну если права в /media в норме то фз че эт) все норм вроде примантировалось и ошибок с фс нет
<andrex> нет не очнется
<andrex> )
<tagezi> andrex:  ты позаботился? ))
<tagezi> не сожет же он вечно сидеть с виндой на нетбуке )
<tagezi> не может*
<andrex> ага стер из его головы пароли и что он сидел в никсе когдато тоже
<tagezi> бедный скай, всё счастливое детство (
<inkvizitor68sl> tagezi, ку
<inkvizitor68sl> скай в гуглочатике зависает
<andrex> угу с нами)
<tagezi> да, артус тоже.. переодически появляется
<tagezi> мне чото г+ перестаёт нравиться, слишком много туда швали набежало.. скоро в контак превратится
<tagezi> нужно свою соцсеть делать )
<andrex> да клал я с прибором на эти соц сети
<tagezi> не, я свой сервер на них не положу.. только если чужой =)
<inkvizitor68sl> пф
<inkvizitor68sl> соцсеточки
<inkvizitor68sl> чатики погубили! это трындец жеж!
<inkvizitor68sl> некуда поныть об админских проблемах вообще
<andrex> +1
<inkvizitor68sl> надо сделать новый
<tagezi> чат?
<andrex> слепить все в одну кучу если ток, фз больше придумывать уже нефиг помоему)
<tagezi> да, интегрировать это всё в системд )
<inkvizitor68sl> угу. чтобы в pid2 на первой консоли запускался емакс с открытым чатиком
<inkvizitor68sl> если тест на админа пройдешь
<tagezi> угу, и бинарным выводом разговоры все в чат )
<inkvizitor68sl> это то зачем?
<tagezi> что бы жизнб медом не казалась )
<andrex> ага и тя ретранслятором
<andrex> чтоб ваще все классно было)
#ubuntu-ru 2014-12-27
<astrobeglec> ping
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec, Есть контакт.
<aleksei`> утра )
<NoOova> Господа, добрый вечер!
<VMV> ку
<VMV> помогите плз обнаружить ошибку в настройке апача, впервые взялся, и гугл не помог пока... нужно выявить ЧЯДНТ
<VMV> настроил конфиг свой как на хелп.убунту
<VMV> но апач ругается что нет прав на /
<VMV> You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<VMV> на каталог с сайтом дал доступ www-data,  внес в группу владельца
<VMV> только в конфиге указал путь на свою папку, а не /var/www
<VMV> прописал hosts
<VMV> короче вроде все сделал, и не работает((
<fx11> Привет
<fx11> Как лучше структурироват все дотфайлы в хоме? Как узнать использует какой-нибудь пакет оттуда конфиге или нет?
<fx11> Как-то тут мертво
<Vurtatoo> VMV: VMV: тут?
<VMV> ага
<Vurtatoo> Дай путь на папку
<Vurtatoo> fx11: не трогай их
<Vurtatoo> они нужны
<Vurtatoo> для всего
<Vurtatoo> и проги сами решают что и где хранить
<Vurtatoo> просто забей, они скрыты всё-равно
<VMV> путь который у меня прописан?
<VMV> /home/name/website
<fx11> Vurtatoo: У меня дискомфорт от осознания, что они там 
<VMV> Vurtatoo, а что с путем не так?
<Vurtatoo> а теперь зайди как www-data
<Vurtatoo> умеешь?
<Vurtatoo> и проверь доступ к этому каталогу
<VMV> так я и дал доступ для www-data, и завел www-data в свою группу
<VMV> и все равно пишет нет прав
<VMV> и пробовал пользователю дать права
<Vurtatoo> VMV: залогинился под пользователем www-data ?
<Vurtatoo> потом делай cd /home
<Vurtatoo> cd /home/name
<Vurtatoo> cd /home/name/website
<Vurtatoo> и проверяй, доступно ли тебе
<Vurtatoo> su -l www-data
<Vurtatoo> su -l www-data чтоб залогиниться
<VMV> а какой пасс по умолчанию для www-data?
<UNIm95> Лол
<UNIm95> Хромиум не открывает стрим первого канала.
<UNIm95> А мидори без проблем
<aleksei`> это же хром
<aleksei`> он толоько с мастдая норм пахает
<Vurtatoo> VMV: нет пароля
<Vurtatoo> VMV: от рута делай
<inkvizitor68sl> VMV, sudo su
<inkvizitor68sl> sudo -u www-data bash вообще
#ubuntu-ru 2014-12-28
<aleksei`> утра
<tagezi> раннего
<aleksei`> не совсем )
<inkvizitor68sl> тут всегда теперь такая тишина) ?
<tagezi> inkvizitor68sl: не, бывает поболтают, по задают глупых вопросов
<kolobok> привет всем .Меня видно?
#ubuntu-ru 2015-12-21
<tomfarr> Привет народ, есть кто с intimcity.nl? Найдите меня пожалуйста
<SvetaIvanova> ребята кто сталкивался с ошибкой?: ERROR: NAT/TPROXY lookup failed to locate original IPs on
<nAgoHaK> здравствуйте
<nAgoHaK> [Green] !
<nAgoHaK> lenstr !
<nAgoHaK> к сожалению(
<mihail_> Всем привет
<mihail_> Ребят не могу нтфс розделы примантировать
<mihail_> выдает такую ошибку
<mihail_> Error mounting /dev/sda2 at /media/mihail/4E12F8A512F892E7: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sda2" "/media/mihail/4E12F8A512F892E7"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<mihail_> Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount.
<mihail_> Failed to mount '/dev/sda2': Operation not permitted
<mihail_> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<mihail_> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<mihail_> read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
<lenstr> nAgoHaK: привет :)
<nAgoHaK> lenstr: я по вам соскучился. как вы тут?
<lenstr> я тут вообще случайно, znc глюканул и постоянно кидает меня на этот канал :D
<nAgoHaK> lenstr: хех) тут всё умерло?
<lenstr> да не, нормально. Может не так активно как лет 8 назад :))
<SergeyIT> mihail_, выключи винду полностью, а не в сон
<mihail_> Винда то выключена полностью
<mihail_> она даже не включалась
<nAgoHaK> lenstr: 8 лет назад было весело. а Lorgus'a реально найти тут?
<nAgoHaK> SergeyIT: о, и Вас помню
<mihail_> SergeyIT я тоже где то виел твой ник
<mihail_> но не помню где
<SergeyIT> mihail_, это не я
<SergeyIT> nAgoHaK, и я  помню, хорошее время было...
<nAgoHaK> SergeyIT: хе-хе)
<SergeyIT> nAgoHaK, а кто такой Lorgus? Может Leagnus?
<nAgoHaK> SergeyIT: нет, был Lorgus, ему тогда уже был полтинник
<Leagnus> нифига
<SergeyIT> не дорос, что ли?
<SergeyIT> nAgoHaK, такого зарегистрированного нет
<nAgoHaK> SergeyIT: видимо фринод чистит ники которые давно не появлялись, мне сейчас пришлось заново регистрироваться
<Artur_Prosto> привет всем. есть проблема. на сервере начали долго выполняться команды. mc  к примеру запускается 4-5 сек. хотя раньше такого замечено не было. при этом диск стал заметно громче
<Artur_Prosto> может проблема в нём ?
<Leagnus> ну дык смотри top загрузку CPU
<Leagnus> командой atop просмотри, какой процесс нагружает жесткий диск,
<Leagnus> а более подробно - iotop
<Leagnus> Просмотр СМАРТ`а - smartctl -a /dev/ada0
<Artur_Prosto> диск 90 % стоит
<Artur_Prosto> и смарт проверял
<Artur_Prosto> говорит что всё ок
<Artur_Prosto> проц сейчас тоже в раслабоне
<Artur_Prosto> так. смарт показал 7 ошибок. хотя вчера их ещё не было
<shtirlitz> всем привет
<Sheffild> всем прив
<UNIm95>  (╮°-°)╮┳━━┳ Взял стол. ( ╯°□°)╯ ┻━━┻ И устроил дебош
#ubuntu-ru 2015-12-22
<flegontoff> энергетиков с проффесиональным праздником!))
<flegontoff> что не одного энергетика?)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> крутят педали, давая стране ток. некада им в чатике
<SergeyIT> энергетики не употребляем
<UNIm95> ЧЕРТ
<UNIm95>  ( ╮ಥ ロಥ)╮┳━━┳ (╯ಥ 益ಥ)╯ﾐ┻━━┻
<UNIm95> Теперь я понял почему onepunchman популярная манга.
<artemz> я бы хотел понять почему манга вообще популярна для начала.
<lenstr> Потому же почему и комикс
<tomfarr> обнищал канал
<Anti-Pizza> lol
 * tomfarr сделал личную страничку
<tomfarr> красивую
<tomfarr> Эни боди хир?
<Sergey_IT> что?
<tomfarr> сайт
<artemz> Ват
<tomfarr> Паскаль
<artemz> Ловите бота
<tomfarr> сама ты бот
<Sergey_IT> tomfarr, стирай страничку
<tomfarr> зочем?
<Sergey_IT> именно! Зачем он тебе?
<Sergey_IT> ЧСВ покоя не дает?
<RandomNoob> Privet druzia. zdes toje zadam vopros. Mogu li Ja ustanovit ubuntu kylin theme na moem mashine?
<RandomNoob> sudo apt-get install ubuntukylin-theme
<RandomNoob> tolko tema budet ustanovlena ili drugie package?
<Sergey_IT> по-русски можно
<Sergey_IT> fonts-droid и unity-greeter. Но это на моей runtu-lite
<Sergey_IT> зайди в синаптик и посмотри проперти пакета
<Sergey_IT> или отметь установить и сразу скажет
#ubuntu-ru 2015-12-23
<nugzar> всем привет
<izimh> привет
<nugzar> у меня проблема с железом. Помогите, пожалуйста. Описал здесь http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=271234.0
<nugzar_> Всем привет
<tomfarr> и тебе
<nugzar_> Ребят, я купил новый комп и пытаюсь поставить на него ubuntu. Она постоянно зависает и программы выдают ошибки. (То же самое с debian) Я думаю проблема с железом. Я поставил ubuntu на свой laptop и всё нормально работает.
<nugzar_> вот вывод консоли и логи http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=271234.msg2138293#msg2138293
<nugzar_> помогите, пожалуйтса, уже четвёртую неделю мучаюсь)
<tomfarr> а образ писал, без проблем?
<nugzar_> да, перед установкой проверил
<nugzar_> этот же образ поставил на ноут
<SergeyIT> а в лайф загрузке тоже виснет?
<SergeyIT> и логи добавлять через что то другое типа http://paste.ubuntu.com/, чтобы не скачивать
<Leagnus> проверял RAM с live CD/флешки?
<Leagnus> пару тройку циклов без ошибок - значит, RAM good
#ubuntu-ru 2015-12-24
<Denver79> фууух.. ноут с гибридной графикой, amd radeon + второй монитор. как в xorg.conf правильно прописать каждому монитору своё разрешение и частоту? Может из-за частоты на проприаритарных дровах мониторы мигают..
<tagezi> ута всем )))
<UNIm95> tagezi: Утра.
<UNIm95> Кто как рождество от католиков празднует?
<tagezi> UNIm95: салюты задрали?
<UNIm95> tagezi: я пока в РБ
<tagezi> я пока в России )
<tagezi> тут тихо, вроде
<UNIm95> Так же в минске.
<UNIm95> У меня родственники купили Golf7 в германии
<UNIm95> Сейчас читаю тех документацию и расстраиваюсь.
<tagezi> не плохая машина вроде
<tagezi> оди долго живут
<tagezi> они*
<UNIm95> tagezi: это не гольфы 90-х и нулевых.
<UNIm95> + они взяли надутый 1.4 в 140 коней
<UNIm95> бенз
<tagezi> я знаю почему все иигранты из россии настольгируют по родине )
<UNIm95> в смысле?
<tagezi> ну, ностальгируют, скучают, грустят
<UNIm95> Я не грущу.
<tagezi> всё дело в пельменях
<UNIm95> особенно наблюдая пипец который в рб происходит
<tagezi> если бы во всём мире былибы такоеже вкусные пельмени, то и грустить не нужно было )
<UNIm95> tagezi: а хорошие пельмешки я нашел в германии.
<tagezi> а в финке пельменей нет ((
<UNIm95> Даже лучше чем в РБ
<UNIm95> Как нет?
<tagezi> вернее есть, но они не вкусные, как бумажные
<UNIm95> русских магазов нет?
<tagezi> неа..
<UNIm95> А ты далеко от границы живёшь?
<tagezi> может в Хельсинки есть, а в лапперанте нет.. тут до границы 30 км
<UNIm95> А далее? До хорошего магзина?
<tagezi> да русского в россии?
<UNIm95> Да.
<tagezi> нет, 30 минут на машине, потом 30 минут на поезде
<tagezi> там Выборг будет, там есть супермаркет, и наверное будут нормальные пельмени
<UNIm95> Я за хорошими пельмешками на велике 12 км гоняю. Так как немецкие пельмешки прям хреновые.
<UNIm95> А на машине почему не катаешься по России?
<UNIm95> У тебя  вроде нормальный джимни.
<tagezi> в Иматре один русский делает пельмени, но очень мало, да и мне не понравились... только он боиться мясом вкус исполтить, толи ему его просто жалко
<tagezi> по росии нельзя.. мы типа не имигранты, идиотский вид на жительства категории B
<UNIm95> У меня похожая хрень с немцами.
<tagezi> русская томожня считает что мы не выезжаем из россии, и должны въезжать на машине с рускими номерами, а у нас финские
<UNIm95> Я не могу на своих правах за рулём кататься.
<tagezi> я уже тоже ))
<tagezi> 2 года можно, потом перездавать нужно
<UNIm95> А мне только 6 месяцев разрешено было.
<UNIm95> А теперь в автошколу
<UNIm95> Причем британцы, австралийцы и японцы могут просто обменять права.
<UNIm95> Хоть они и катаются по неправильной стороне дороги.
<UNIm95> А мы, белорусы, имея более жесткие правила, должны пересдавать.
<UNIm95> Хотя еще с СССР выполняем Женевские договоры об ПДД
<tagezi> ну, видимо статистикак
<UNIm95> tagezi: Эм? Что?
<UNIm95> Немного тебя не понял.
<tagezi> ну, статистика ДТП, поэтому заставляют пересдавать
<UNIm95> Судя по гуглу в Беларуси дтп 3к в год. В германии 3 лимона.
<UNIm95> tagezi:
<UNIm95> думаю что дело немного в другом.
<tagezi> незнаю
<UNIm95> tagezi:  мы под санкциями запада гораздо дольше россии.
<UNIm95> Кажись с 99 или 01
<UNIm95> Я офигеваю.
<UNIm95> В Современных движках шестерня привода коленвала не круглая!
<quirkycrex> Всем привет! Есть ubuntu-воды?
<UNIm95> quirkycrex: <sarcasm> нет. На канале #ubuntu-ru 100% не водятся убунтоводы </sarcasm>
<UNIm95> quirkycrex: А так что случилось?
<quirkycrex> Я хочу посоветоваться. Меняю адрес dns в
<quirkycrex> etc-network-interfaces
<quirkycrex> командую еtc-init.d-networking restart
<UNIm95> quirkycrex: какая убунта?
<quirkycrex> a resolv.conf не обнавляется
<quirkycrex> 14.04
<UNIm95> и вообще-то надо выполнять sudo service networking restart
<quirkycrex> ребутить не хочу
<quirkycrex> да? я лошара?
<UNIm95> quirkycrex: + перезапусти интерфейс,
<UNIm95> У /etc/init.d/networking restart и service restart немного разное поведение.
<quirkycrex> ну, ведь написали и не уточнили
<UNIm95> В смысле?
<quirkycrex> я инфу брал из руководства
<quirkycrex> на ubuntu.help
<UNIm95> quirkycrex: ссылку на руководство.
<quirkycrex> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B9%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B8_%D0%B2%D1%80%D1%83%D1%87%D0%BD%D1%83%D1%8E
<quirkycrex> в конце
<quirkycrex> перезапустить - это ifdown ifup?
<UNIm95> quirkycrex: ifconfig интерфейс down && ifconfig интерфейс down
<UNIm95> quirkycrex: Ты это где настраиваешь?
<UNIm95> На десктопе или удаленном сервере?
<quirkycrex> server
<UNIm95> quirkycrex: Удаленном?
<quirkycrex> сейчас, да
<UNIm95> ох
<UNIm95> будь аккуратен
<UNIm95> а то потом в дальнюю дорогу отправишься.
<quirkycrex> Я не настраваю, просто решил посоветоваться
<quirkycrex> Я не трону, пока рядом не буду
<UNIm95> Тогда в чем проблема?
<quirkycrex> Спросить о проблеме не у кого. Я еще не знаю,
<quirkycrex> такие чудеса норма или нет?
<UNIm95> Ставишь в /etc/network/interfaces под нужным интерфейсом dns-nameservers нужнае серваки и не паришься.
<quirkycrex> Спасибо, за ответ. Ещё один вопрос.
<quirkycrex> Я поставил две сетевые карты
<quirkycrex> Но если на одной сделать ifdown, то падают обе
<quirkycrex> При чём поднимается та, которую роняли
<UNIm95> Поэтому надо делать как я сказал
<quirkycrex> А вторая , через которую заходил на машину, наоборот падает
<UNIm95> ifconfig Имя_интерфейста down
<quirkycrex> Я в "эксперементальном режиме" :-)
<quirkycrex> Это все таки бы не вопрос, а история
<quirkycrex> Я тебя услышал
<UNIm95> quirkycrex: Читай маны. Там все расписано.
<quirkycrex> Я настроил сегодня "внутренний" dns
<quirkycrex> Поэтому, приходиться убирать dns провайдера
#ubuntu-ru 2015-12-25
<Sheffild> прива всемм
<Sheffild> тут живые есть?
<buriedalive> есть наверно
<Sheffild> как не зайду, тут мертвая тишина
<buriedalive> хз
<Sheffild> даже страшно иногда
<buriedalive> мало кто на ru
<Sheffild> главное, что бы специ были, тогда интересней )))
<buriedalive> кто вон там все эти юзеры? я видел только человек 10 максимум говорят что-то иногда
<SergeyIT> так вопросов нет, правила строгие, вот все и молчат
<Sheffild> вот и я о том же
<Sheffild> у меня есть вопрос
<buriedalive> так я читал правила, говорить можно хоть о чём там написано, но если есть вопрос, то это как бы приоритетнее и все должны сразу заткнуться
<Sheffild> давайте разберем, вдуг, что-то придумаем
<SergeyIT> раньше даже за вопросы по Си банили, народ боязливый
<Sheffild> что ж так, все страшно то. Ладно, вопрос по почте, да мануалов я много начитался, но так и не работает. Дело вот в чем: нужен в контору свой smtp сервер с 25 открытым 25 портом, что бы не зависить от провайдера
<Sheffild> мне не нужен почтовый сервер, а просто сервер который может сам отправлять почту
<buriedalive> что насчёт sendmail, exim
<Sheffild> да exim4 взял читал, но так почту и не отправляет
<Sheffild> просто застрял, про sendmail ничего не знаю
<buriedalive> прекрасно работает, шлёт почту локально в сети > exim4
<buriedalive> странно что не нашёл документации
<Sheffild> да, но в наружу
<Sheffild> я нашел, даже пошаговую, даже на форуме убунту, то ли я кривой, то ли мир остановился, но пока ничего не получилось
<buriedalive> а дистрибутив какой у вас?
<Sheffild> ubuntu 14 lts
<Sheffild> сейчас на виртуалке переустановлю и еще раз буду пробовать
<buriedalive> мм виртуалка
<buriedalive> порты прокинули?
<Sheffild> так проще тысты проводить
<buriedalive> telnet'ом коннектится?
<buriedalive> с localhost [отя бы
<Sheffild> до портов не дожел, так как никакой жизни и в телнет, тоже мимо.
<Sheffild> надо 100 раз попробовать и на 101 получитья
<tagezi> утра всем
<Sheffild> привет
<SergeyIT> раннего
<SergeyIT> Sheffild, так напишите свой сервер, делов то
<Sheffild> да и правда, что
<Bassem> i have russian text file but it appear as symbols
<SergeyIT> man iconv
#ubuntu-ru 2015-12-26
<Anti-Pizza> утра
<svetlana> привет
<oles> hi
<oles> народ, почему пиджин не желает конектиться после того как рестартует опенвпн клиент, хотя если комп перезагрузить опенвпн и пиджин стартуют нормально
<oles> есть идеи почему такое может быть?
<Z80A_> привет всем
<Z80A_> установил ubuntu studio xfce
<Z80A_> после обновления пропал звук, подскажите где копать?
<Z80A_> звуковая карта SB0220 (Crreative sound blaster live 5.1)
<oles> Z80A, пульс прибивал?
<Z80A_> нет, не прибивал
<Z80A_> а это обязательно?
<Leagnus> есть ли в каком-нибудь текстовом редакторе нормальный отступ слева для wrap?
<Leagnus> чтобы если 1-ая строка с отупом, то и все остальные будут под неё?
<Leagnus> унылое г. этот Линукс
<Infra_HDC> Leagnus, Geany ?
<UNIm95> Leagnus: а что не так?
<Sergey_IT> Leagnus, я пользуюсь Крузадером, его встроенный редактор так делает - отступ сохраняет. Им только и пользуюсь
<kapno> тест
<ubuntuhelp> kapno, Failed!
<kapno> Есть живые?
<Sergey_IT> нет
<Leagnus> как узнать, на каком sda находится папка?
<Leagnus> df /папко
<Sergey_IT> сам спросил, сам ответил )
<Sergey_IT> редактор нашел?
<Leagnus> да, у Scite оказалось много настроек по одному и тому же wrap
<Leagnus> neur хто-нить под Unity юзает?
<Sergey_IT> багов много в нем
<Sergey_IT> не пользовал никогда, по форуму сужу
<Leagnus> всё время перенабираешь?
<Sergey_IT> ага
<Leagnus> задолбись такая жись. Америкосам и не снились наши проблемы
<Leagnus> у них клава чистенькая
<Leagnus> тольео латынь
<Sergey_IT> это не проблемы - мелочи
<Leagnus> ну да, если целый день не набираешь как пианист, и в конце кичти не болят
<Leagnus> кисти
<Leagnus> особенно если переводишь
<Leagnus> под вынь таких проблем нет
<Sergey_IT> в программировании, кстати, латынь сплошная
<Leagnus> жмакнул на 1 клавишу и всё
<Leagnus> я в курсе. но ты напр., на питоне переведи сайт в розетте - я на тя посмарю
<Sergey_IT> я как то наблюдал за америкосом, который слепой печатью работал - жуть, при ошибке только BS использовал
<Sergey_IT> и так целые строки удалял... и как ему не надоедало
<Leagnus> да, когда привыкаешь к удобствам, потом жить не можешь без них
<Sergey_IT> не привыкай, проблема то )
<Leagnus> я писатель, ты шо
<Leagnus> кстати, и прямо и косвенно
<Leagnus> 2-хтомник мечтаю выпустить, в наши-то времена...
<Sergey_IT> на пиш машинке поработай - и проблем не будет
<Leagnus> в 90-х работал, да, под копирку
<Sergey_IT> набор текста, обычно, время очень мало занимает
<Leagnus> ну, кому как
<Sergey_IT> а ты посчитай
#ubuntu-ru 2015-12-27
<_d4vid> ky
<Leagnus> да
<Leagnus> ребят, новый Lenovo ноут иногда при изм. яркости верхняя граница яркости соскакивает где-то на 30% и всё, не регулируется. Только ребут лечит. Не было у кого?
#ubuntu-ru 2016-12-26
<|cub|> здрсти
<rapidsp> а не помнит кто, как при маунте самбашары делать пароль зашифрованным?
<rapidsp> помню как то делали лет 10 назад :)
<SergeyIT> утра
<Antares> привет
<tagezi> утра всем
<vir0id> салют
<lpiql> привет
<lpiql> с кодировкой не промахнулся?
<artus> ну бот не ругаетцо, значит нет
<lpiql> отлично, спасибо
<artus> кстати, в куда смотреть - хочу с телефонки в комп играть звук - возможно?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: блюпуп?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тупо телефон(наушник)- комп(лайнин)
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, мммм, захотелось аудиокнигу с телефонки на комповую акустику включать. но оная не умеет в синезуб по определению. воот и задумался, можно ли реализовать на уровне автогарнитуры :)
<artus> ой да, забыл про блюпуп сказать)
<artus> не, я конечно моогу запилить хардварное решение, ибо есть старые синесубые ухи со сломаными дужками. могу в принципе родить подключение на аух, но это уже будет немного брутально :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нафига козе боян. шнурок на обоих концах 3,5 джек
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть синезубые трансмиттеры с 3,5 джека
<JohnDoe_71Rus> народ так телевизор смотрит в ушах
<artus> не, ну обратно эт понятно, шнурок - это выдергивать из компаа, втыкать в телефооооннн. а так виджет тапнул и переключился. но походу прийдетцо встраивать синезуб в аккустику :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> были какие то проги, которые звук в синезуб заворачивают
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я баловался, хотел радио с телефона завернуть. оказалось что дурной чип радио сразу в уши гонит, минуя систему
<artus> а чего за прогии?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну вбей в плеймаркете блюпуп
<artus> а это чем поможет?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://mysku.ru/blog/ebay/41917.html
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, нуууу, я и так на муське вчера глянув обзор не удержался и заказал https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/Digital-Multimeter-6000-Counts-Backlight-AC-DC-Ammeter-Voltmeter-Ohm-Portable-Meter/32784543194.html?detailNewVersion=&categoryId=15370306
<artus> а ресивер - у меня синесудые ухогарнитура с рассыпавшимся пластиком есть, и даже не столько с пластиком сколько собачьей шерстью забирыми динамиками :D засим она безбожно трещит и бесит. так что ресивер я могу собрать на
<artus> коленке за 15 минут :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> видел обзор, там чувак такой передатчик повесил на скарт телевизора. и питалово usb. на телеке можно звук погасить, а в синезубе он будет
<artus> нуууу, если учесть что в электронике я вобще деревянный, не смотря на то что спаял конвертел сигнала с импульсного на степдир, и в принципе умею держать паяльник, то дааже я теоретически жогадываюсь куда там можно ткнутцо
<artus> :D праавда я бы куда нить к каскадам подпаивался и монтировал насовсем внутрянку :D
<artus> .//,
<artus> ';
<Sergey_IT> #"'
<artus> бубубууу
<Sergey_IT> знаешь как люди научились говорить?
<artus> нууу я пытался вспомнить хоткей в вичате :D
<artus> нааверно именно так :D
<Sergey_IT> почти )
<Sergey_IT> съели мамонта, довольные лежат, а говорить не умеют, один придумал и выдал бабаба, другой бубубу, третий быбыбы, четвертый свое не может сказать и вещает бабуб
<Sergey_IT> ы
<artus> вобщем вождем стал тот кто первый зказал - достали, хватит мычать :D
<Sergey_IT> ну так давай хоткеи, а то обойдут )
<artus> я вспомнил :) просто тут дело такое,  мышечная память помнит, а воот когда осознанно решил вспомнить - а фиг там :D но вобщем подобрал )
<Sergey_IT> есть такое )
#ubuntu-ru 2016-12-27
<aleksei`> утра всем
<artus> и тебя темже
<aleksei`> спасибо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://mysku.ru/blog/aliexpress/48286.html кто вчера хотел ?
<artus> угу, видел изврат :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> почему изврат?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зимой ухи затычки все равно холодныею можно отит схватить
<artus> потому что безсмысленно и беспощадно. особено на фоне того что на сильном морозе эти динамики накроютцо медным тазом в отличии от затычек :) под шапкой то
<aleksei`> хех
<aleksei`> точно изврат
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, у тебя затычки из чугуния чтоль? промороженого? ))
<artus> не, я не спорю, когдато настолько на морозе серьги в ухе замерзли, что я чуть подахренел :D но каак то ничего смертельного даже в этом случае не увидел)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пластик с резинкой, но все равно холодеет и ухи холодит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> серьга у тебя на мочке была. а не в ушном канале
<artus> на плюсовую температуру - нафигнадо, на минус 10 и ниже - помрет в перывый же выход. вывод - безсмысленная вещь )
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ну каак бе температура тела у меня позволяет даже самую задубевшую гарнитуру прогреть меньше чем за минуту))
<aleksei`> artus, ну сразу не помрёт
<aleksei`> а если бегать, то вообще не помрёт
<aleksei`> будешь ушами греть
<artus> да и обычно если она не в ухе - то за пазухой болтаетцо и греетцо))
<artus> aleksei`, помрет, ибо вся электроника и динамики собственно тела не касаютцо. за сим температура окружающей среды - минут через 15 остудит )) а даальше хана динамикам и батарейке )
<artus> нуу может момент хана растянетцо во времени, и начнетцо с умершей мембраны и задорного треска на любое повышение частоты выше чего либо среднего)
<artus> проверено было как то, при -17 проехался блин на велосипеде с накладными :(
<artus> aleksei`, а воот если шлемофон натянуть на голову - тогда, вопросов нету :D
<tfyrs> Привет! Живые есть?
<diskin> есть
<tfyrs> есть диск в ntfs, скопировал на него файлы, теперь объем занят а файлов нет )
<tfyrs> т.е df -h показывает что диск заполнен на некоторую величину, а du -h -s показывае намного меньше
<tfyrs> и baobab и gdmap так же в упор не видят файлы
<artus> а винт с незапоротой фс и без бедов?
<artus> если вручную создать файлы они есть? копировал cp ,
<artus> *?
<tfyrs> тот с которого копировал был с 15 бэдами и один файл (mp3) не скопировался. Копировал вообще под виндой
<artus> значит так скопировал ) чекай фс :) желательно под вендой )
<tfyrs> чекал
<tfyrs> говорит все норм
<tfyrs> потом gpart чекал
<artus> а под виндой проводником копировал, не тоталом?
<tfyrs> короче все норм, и винда и линукс видят обьем а файлов нет
<tfyrs> проводником
<artus> ну значит cp в руки, или sync и вытягивай файлы им. чето у тебя запоролось в процесе
<artus> вендовый проводник вообще вещ в себе. особенно если есть проблемы с чтением.
<artus> что-то похожее у меня когдато вылилось в слегка покоцаную файловую таблицу. после ее востановления все стало доступно. вобщем бывает.
<tfyrs> ну фс писец видимо винда с него уже не взлетает, как бы и фиг с ней. Но очень интересно что предложить скопировать cp  если файла не видно
<artus> значит точно просто файлвоая таблица слетела. партишн маджик аль акронис в руки и там одну кнопку нажать :)
<artus> оно обычно коректно чинит без потерь данных.
<artus> а вобще можно сддшить и уже с образом работать
<tfyrs> а testdisk?
<artus> ну как по мне - инструменты для которых фс нативная - боле предпочтительны
<artus> тут же ты будеш через драйвер который непонятно как отработает чинить
<tfyrs> сейчас проверю
<aleksei`> один раз акронисом прошёлся, восстановил так что всё улетело ))
<aleksei`> партишн понядёжнее будет
<artus> aleksei`, нуу там надо аккуратно :)
<SergeyIT> ломаете всё? (
<|cub|> а что еще остаётся?
<ildar4ik> всем тут здрасьте
<artus> у, банки силы пришли, ништяк
<Antares> http://rexant.org.ru/Sektor_Gaza.torrent
#ubuntu-ru 2016-12-28
<Antares> Обнова! http://rexant.org.ru/Sektor_Gaza.torrent
<tagezi> @banlist
<tagezi> @whoami
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi
<tagezi> @mode -b *!*@95.165.128.197
<tagezi> @mode +b *!*@95.165.128.197
<tagezi> вот так вот
<tagezi> и если придёт то тудаже.. он тут только флудит и спамит
<andrex> гг злой тагезик)
<aleksei`> утра
<artus> дарофф фсем
<andrex> да
<efli> доброго, люди!
<efli> с наступающим Новым Годом вас!
<andrex> да) чаво те) че индусов мучаеш?
<artus> индусы не люди :D
<efli> я что то пропустил про индусов?)
<andrex> нууу может быть
<andrex> если ты не спрашивал про русских на индусском чане )
<efli> аааа...точно....) было дело)
<efli> впервой в irc
<artus> efli, зачем ты тут? :D
<efli> сам задаю себе этот вопрос)
<artus> вот, подумай над этим, над воим поведением, и вобще :D
<efli> вот перешел на линукс....думаю дай ка посмотрю что за irc меседжер...
<efli> вот смотрю....и вспоминаю старое былое...
<efli> как только стали появляться на свет чаты когда инет был на вес золота за мегабайт данных
<artus> небыл он на вес за мегабайт
<artus> нууу, не то что бы скажем :D
<efli> это гипербола)
<artus> и вобще, зачем на линухъ переходил? оно тебе надоо ? :D
<efli> надо...)
<artus> нененеее, ты не увиливай
<efli> у меня комп древний....что работает более стабильно так это только убуна
<artus> как все запущенно, это тебе только кажетцо что она стабильна :D
<SergeyIT> что за древний?
<artus> i3 какой то :D
<efli> знаешь, на вкус и цвет...) по мне так еще робит как надо....чаво мне то надо, так это только текстовые редакторы, ftp клиент редактор. И знаешь...тьфу тьфу...но пока без проблем и зависаний...
<efli> какой i3) кор 2 XD
<andrex> o_O
<andrex> i3 какойто древний даааа
<efli> andrex: у него наверно уже это древний проц)
<andrex> вот у меня на работе стоит celeron 1.7 yf 478 cокете с 300 мегов рам и ide диском на 40 гигов)
<andrex> ито он не древний хоть и 2003 года
<artus> efli, если мать держит, меняй камень на xeon 54xx и будет тебе счастье
<efli> artus: проще новый аппар покупать, щас пока не до него....собираю на первоначалку по ипотеке D
<artus> efli, не выгодная совсем схема с ипотекой. народ считал - тупо откладывать и аренда на время откладывать - выгоднее выходит чуть ли не в разы :)
<efli> artus: что то ты не связано сказал, проставь знаки препинания. Непонятно о чем толкуешь)
<artus> в каком месте тебе там знаков припинания не хватает? :)
<artus> efli, вобщем экономически целесообразнее снимать жилье и откладывать на постройку своего или покупку в отличии от ипотеки
<efli> я пишу что коплю на первоначальный взнос, а ты чаво то о каком то вкладе)
<efli> кароч, налей кофейку сходи и печеньку сьешь, а тож пойду поем...
<artus> ай, у тебя своя голова есть, тебе ее в петлю и совать :)
<efli> вот как раз тоже не экономично снимать жилье и копить....ты больше тратишь за снятие жилья...как то плохая экономика по мне)
<artus> нет, по факту это кажетцо что так, но народ высчитывал и сломал кучукопий на этот счет. получилось что чуть ли не в полтора-два раза выгоднее не влезать в ипотеку.
<artus> с учетом ее двухкратной переплаты и непойми каких проблема в дальнейшем.
<artus> ну и опять же, может ты там царские хоромы хочеш с нуля, и в состоянии закрыть ипотеку за 3 года, тодга да, выгодно именно ее :D
<efli> тоже верно....) не, мне простенько двушечьку с сортирчиком и ванной, в районе вднх или в районе марьино)
<tagezi> artus: опять флудишь? :)
<artus> я хз где это, и цены тоже не в курсе, но ты всеже посчитай все, с учетом всех рисков и попыткой точно высчитать а сколько же ты отдаш по финалу последнего платежа. может окажетцо что таки дествительно выгоднее га годик
<artus> подтянуть поясок то :)
<artus> tagezi, не, лень чайник ставить :( а чаю хочетцоооо
<tagezi> а держать его не лень? :)
<efli> artus: возьму на заметку твои слова....спасиб)
<tagezi> нада кофею сделать, наверное.. а то чото в сон клонить начинает
<artus> кстати, для зарядного шнурка надо козу делать на дату -\+ ?
<tagezi> козу? на дату?
<tagezi> положи чайник :)
<artus> нуу я про перемычку на контакты отвечающие за data+-
<artus> ибо каак то долго заряжаетцо павербанка то
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там резистивный делитьль
<artus> это для телефонок, ито не всех. а мне же для тупой банки, ну как тупой, умной, но всеже
<artus> хотя для начала попробую в разрыв мультиметром ткнуть и посмотреть а сколько оно вообще кушает то :)
<aleksei`> какие тут у вас умные темы ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: http://shopper.life/pravilnyy-usb-doctor-s-izmereniem-energii-i-podderzhkoy-quick-charge-7568.html
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ну нету же под рукой то
<SergeyIT> i3 и древний? Что тогда о моем атоме говорить (
<artus> странно, от павербанка не хочет паяльник включатцо :(
<andrex> а там нет поди проводков нуных) на питальник)
<andrex> или повербанк слабоватый
<andrex> я обычно внешний диск подрубаю и если работает то нор)
<andrex> если нет то не норм) я так отг колхозил)
<artus> xiaomi 10000, 2.1а выдает, что знать слабоватый
<artus> просто у него автостарт типа при наличии нагрузки, а не вкл выкл
<artus> может конечно играет роль то что я резюк впаял, чтоб понизить чуствительность если от зарядки юзять. но не должно
<artus> ан нет, банка блин слишком умная судя по отзывам
<artus> сваял зарядник. каакая же это жесть паять микро-usb. особенно с попытками воткнуть перемычку между ногами на противоположных сторонах. но зато экономия минимум 6$ на покупке 2х амперного зарядника ^_^
<andrex> дооо
<andrex> микро юсб это жесть
<artus> andrex, http://www.sds-group.ru/data/image/catalog/a_12-0180.jpg заато такой цацкой прям ух как удобно :)
<valsinats> привет, сообщество!
<artus> нет тут никого
<valsinats> artus: ты тут
<valsinats> JohnDoe_71Rus тоже здесь)
<artus> не, это все призраки )
<valsinats> artus: где же сообщество?)
<valsinats> вэ.ка?
<valsinats> на одном канале парень помощи искал своему приятелю
<valsinats> ему в убу сообществе вэ.ка подсказали рм -рф
<artus> сообщество в вк? аххахаааа
<valsinats> он тупо скопипастил)
<artus> и ниче не произошло
<valsinats> как раз наоборот)
<valsinats> произошло
<valsinats> рескью мод
<artus> valsinats, что именно он ввел? дословно, добуквенно показывай
<valsinats> у меня логов нет, artus )
<valsinats> но за ним снес еще один)
<valsinats> проверить))
<valsinats> говорит, все равно хотел переустанавливать
<artus> valsinats, ну ты же там был? ты видел ? повори что именно он ввел
<valsinats> sudo rm -rf /*
<valsinats> так
<valsinats> будешь проверять?)
<artus> ну если так что значит сам себе злобный буратина :D
<artus> valsinats, уточнял ;)
<valsinats> щас скрин найду
<valsinats> должен быть в истории
<artus> valsinats, как то без фантазии, нет чтоб дд урандом на /dev/sda :D
<valsinats> должна же быть защита)
<valsinats> вроде как
<artus> valsinats, от чего? :)
<artus> у рм вон есть, пока не скажеш конкретно /* - оно будет тебя дураком обзывать)
<artus> а дд ... ему же пофиг по сути. пока будет в памяти - попытаетцо записать на устройство, ну каак минимум ушатает :D
<valsinats> так и не нашел
<valsinats> видать, не с этой учетки сидел
<artus> бывает :)
<stanislav> artus:~>http://m.imgur.com/7NixPV1
<stanislav> Sergey_IT:~>что расскажешь?
<Sergey_IT> а что интересует?
<stanislav> let's encrypt на нгинкс
<stanislav> Sergey_IT:~>^
<stanislav> не хочет перенаправлять трафик на хттпс
<Sergey_IT> этим я не занимался
<Sergey_IT> так инструкции в инете есть же
<stanislav> Sergey_IT:~>есть)
<Sergey_IT> так может где буковка не та? Часто бывает
<stanislav> как дебажить?
<Sergey_IT> не знаю, я обычно в инете нахожу, что надо. 1- логи смотреть, 2 -запускать сервер с ключами
#ubuntu-ru 2016-12-29
<artus> доброутр
<aleksei`> утра всем
<artus> доюрого
<aleksei`> и тебе доюрого )
<aleksei`> чёт работать вообще не тянет сегодня
<JohnDoe_71Rus> скажу больше. весь год не тянуло
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на работе наверно человек 8 всего. во дворе 5 машин
<artus> оммм, только заметил что сперли водосток на углу дома, я поражаюсь фантазии окружающих :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://youtu.be/IeTybKL1pM4
<artus> это чего за треш? :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нормально и толково объяснили
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, я всерсвно нифига не понял :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: это для копирастов
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, воот вообще ниразу не полегчало в понимании :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: копирасты говорят что если ты скачал копию фильмы - ты вор!
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, нед, я флибустьер :) и готовь засунуть копирастам шпагу по самые гланды за сии выпады )
<artus> и ваще, копирасты - суть прихлебатели которые сами прав на что либо не имеют, но пытаютцо поиметь хоть с чего либо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: https://geektimes.ru/post/284194/ ну на тебе, флибусьер торпеду в печенку
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, эмм, иии что ? начать с того что есть тааакая замечательна весч как https://www.softether.org/, и заканчивая тем что на что на что, а на торенты мне пока что плевать :) ежели припичит - поднять даже свою впнку - делов то на пол часа
<artus> :) с поиском где бы захоститцо)
<artus> кстати у софтезера норм каналы можно найти, 20+ мегабит спокойно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну врят ли ты в него завернешь весь свой p2p траф
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, эмм, каак бы тебе сказать, в настройках кубитторента есть выбор какой сетевой интерфейс юзать )
<artus> да и на раздачах я не вишу обчно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я к тому что слишком накладно и ресурсово и финансово
<artus> такшта все это как то даже при гипотетически закрученных гайках беспроблемно )
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, в чем накадность? шаровая впн, ресурсы не жрет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> начнем с того что это образовательный проект. врят ли им понравится если куча народу ломанется через них качать торренты
<artus> если уж пров начнет проводить политику борьбы с торентами - давай досвидания :) да и не рескнет он, и так много вопросов касательно работы , да и новые игроки так и пытаютцо оттяпать кусок рынка )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если все провы будут обязаны боротся с торрентами, а все к тому идет. уходить, в отдельно взятой стране/области будет некуда
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, через кого через них? ))) через них никто ничего не качает как бе. этот небольшой набор кнопашек, позволяет в полтора клика развернуть впнку. любым. и вот уже к любому ты и цепляешся )
<artus> причем хош по пингу сортируй, хош по ширине канала ))
<artus> хочеш - свою сеть создай и юзай ) софт только авторизации мимо ната ловит по сути. трафик - точка-точка гоняетцо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и как долго эти впн живут? я пробовал на файрфоксе для некоторых адресов бесплатные прокси искать. дохли по нескольку раз за неделю
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, у меня в дропбоксе лежит скрипт на поиск живых проксей, так что сколько кто живет - меня прям совсем не парит :) раз в 3 года пригождаетцо и то хорошо )
<^DEMOSS^> Всем привет
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, а впны - когад нужен - просканил, подрубился, стянул че надо. весеть сутками на ней - смысла вще не вижу
<artus> дароф
<^DEMOSS^> artus: Привет, а давно был инквизитор ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: надо у тебя скриптик забрать
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, ууу, года полтора тому :D если не два . и ты чего из розового в синий перекрасился?
<^DEMOSS^> =) эт ни йа - эт система )
<artus> нивриииии :D
<^DEMOSS^> artus: хе хе... Жалко что инквиз ушел
<^DEMOSS^> Может в телеграмм куда переселился с ирки
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, ты де пропадал и какими судьбами?
<^DEMOSS^> Да... работа, семья, невеста...
<artus> дык пни ему на сайт в почту
<^DEMOSS^> свадьба в след году весной
<artus> каакая невеста, тут уже внуки ьегать должны, а ты все невестаеш :D
<^DEMOSS^> Хата в ипотеке :)
<artus> вобщем веселухи по самые уши :) а я вон вроде как окончательно оформляюсь и становлюсь полноценным владетелем ^_^
<^DEMOSS^> artus: Стараюсь как могу, но всего то и не успеешь. Молодец. Поздравляю )
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, глаавнео что запрет на отчуждение сняли :D вобщем там свой геморой с застройщиком случился ))
<^DEMOSS^> artus: Юпитер тоже давно не заходил ?
<artus> кто у нас юпитер?
<^DEMOSS^> [v-8]_jupiter
<^DEMOSS^> artus: у нас тут на юге, в Краснодаре всё совсем плохо с этим. Очень много нелегальных многоэтажек. нарушения по количеству этажей и прочее.
<artus> ооо, теже года 2 наверно
<^DEMOSS^> НЕсколько тысяч людей давят на суды, чтоб стройку разрешили закончить
<artus> не, у нас все легально но застройщик решил что он самый хитрый, вобщем на пару-тройку лет затянулся цирк, но вроде как финал уже вот вот
<^DEMOSS^> дай бох. т.т.т.
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, чего еще интересного утебя?
<^DEMOSS^> artus: да ничего. Вот стали теперь не Охрана МВД России, а Охрана Росгвардии\
<^DEMOSS^> Я пережил поток гиммороя в связи со сменой именования.  Сдохли харды в Министерстве образования и утянули с собой 50% кластера виртуализации и 4 терабайта данных
<^DEMOSS^> Я остался без своего сайта. Теперь вот ищу. куда приткнуть demoss.pro
<^DEMOSS^> Вспомнил, что инквиз вроде занимался vps
<^DEMOSS^> Вот думал он приютит мой сайтик на какой-нить низкий тариф
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, а захоститцо на амазоне за каких то 1-2 бакса в месяц не? :)
<^DEMOSS^> artus: я бесплатно хочу :)
<^DEMOSS^> vps нужен
<^DEMOSS^> Я сейчас все халтуры и зп вливаю в погашение ипотеки досрочно
<^DEMOSS^> Это актуально только первые несколько лет
<^DEMOSS^> На текущий момент, за год уже 400к погасил. Это -4000р\мес с платежы. итого щас 12к плачу вместо 17
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, а нааафига тебе сайта? :)
<^DEMOSS^> artus: Сервисы всякие маленькие :) и Статеечки
<Guest43> ы
<Guest43> о я могу постить
<tomfarrUI> МЕня видно?
<tomfarrUI> Sergey_IT кря
<Sergey_IT> не видно... только слышно
<stanislav> привет, сообщество!
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<stanislav> Sergey_IT: что расскажешь?
<stanislav> openshift кто-нибудь юзал?
<Sergey_IT> у меня "шифт" на клаве нормально работает... вот, рассказываю
<stanislav> Sergey_IT: не то пальто)
<stanislav> https://www.openshift.com/
<stanislav> облака от рх
<Sergey_IT> облака состоят из воды...
<stanislav> яснопонятно)
<stanislav> Sergey_IT: в своем репертуаре))
<Sergey_IT> ага! ) Скушно (
<Sergey_IT> все это копошизм... и развод
<stanislav> не читал, но осуждаю..
<stanislav> ога
<Sergey_IT> а зачем?
<Sergey_IT> решаю задачи по мере поступления
<artus> решатели, бубу ))
<Sergey_IT> завидно? )
<artus> еще каааккк
<Sergey_IT> вот задачка - поменял hdd на sdd, комп управляющий железо через rs232, управление перестало не работать... задачка
<artus> так радоватцо же надо, если неработать перестало :)
<artus> Sergey_IT, в смысле перестало, подробностей не расскжеш?
<Sergey_IT> работать перестало )
<artus> прям так и подмывает спросить - а запускать пробовал? :D
<Sergey_IT> подробности - РС 80286, 640кб памяти, 4 сом карта, dos 6.2, проги на Модула2 написаны... разобраться не успел, вечер уже был
<Sergey_IT> основная программа зависает.. думаю, что необходимо паузы сделать между загрузками модулей
<Sergey_IT> TSR которые
<artus> возможно. а зачем там ссд? неужто сд нельзя было обойтись?
<Sergey_IT> так старый диск 40 Мб, поставил компакт флеш
<artus> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAqzNWXSji8 хеее
<Sergey_IT> на другом компе давно уже это сделал
<Sergey_IT> мда, сначала подумал что это линуксоид неосилятор... но молодец, осилил
<go8765> привет что делать если memtester пишет failture  во время некоторых тестов?
<Sergey_IT> читать что за ошибка
<Quest2010> как правило менять модуль
<Sergey_IT> или чистить контакты - тоже вариант
<Quest2010> но вот на днях был случай что мем тест показывал ошибку в одном из модулей но виновата оказалась материнка
<Quest2010> при внимательном осмотре был найден вздувшийся кондёр который и был причиной
#ubuntu-ru 2016-12-30
<andrex> эээх сони засони
<tagezi> утра всем
<artus> tagezi, утря )
<artus> все, починил долгую выключательность чутка сломаную в систем д, кароче теперь дебьян торт :D
<artus> нет, что не говорите, но коди на компе и без пульта - это откровеннейший отстой
<^DEMOSS^> Доброу утро всем
<aleksei`> всем доброго утра
<artus> трям
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ха. позаимствовал на каникулы 4 гига. итого 6. система которая с огнелисом не больше 1,3 занимала разжирела за 2 гига
<artus> ммм, а я 2 гига отдал темпу с его tempfs, и нормально :) а раньше да, на 3х гигах было пичаль пичальная
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мне не резон искать 4-8 гигов ddr2. переходить так уж на 3-4
<JohnDoe_71Rus> что то я не понял. пустая система, рабочий стол и квирк. отожрано гиг. раньше оно же метров 400 занимало
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тупо ленится освобождать память потому что ее завались?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и у меня не убунту, лубунта
<artus> а бунта всегда жрала больше
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня ж не убунта
<artus> а память да, не торопятцо.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мдя. flightgear надо 2,5 гига. :(
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, свапь, делов то
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ей без свапа надо. в 2 гига она не влезала, тихо крашилась без логов
<artus> хватитспаааатььььььь
<Sergey_IT> а кто спит?
<artus> ну тебя я допустим разбудил )
<Sergey_IT> отвлек, скажем )
<artus> от привязывания кошки к елке?
<Sergey_IT> елку еще не приобрел...
<Sergey_IT> колеса на машине поменял
<artus> на елку? :D
<Sergey_IT> машине тоже подарок хочется, однако )
<artus> а я матацикле купил чехольчик, вот еще защиту руквозьму, каничтру масла, вобщем чуть падарков ему набрал. а машинка обойдетцо :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вапче то шиповки уже давно надо было сменить
<stanislav> приветствую сообщество!
<artus> о, еще один проснулся
<stanislav> artus:~>)
<stanislav> что тут?
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, я вон вобще каак навернулся последний раз на бездоре, когда сезон закрывал, даже не ровнял ни перья, ни руль, ни лапку тормоза. от греха подальше снял акум, чтоб не ломанутцо по снегу :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это фугня. надо было электрику повырывать с корнем. а то акум то вставить не очень долго
<artus> ну я и без него если че могу, эндурик же. но нунафиг. итак 2 раза приложился некисло :D но сам дурак, на песочке, расслабился. и практически на околонулевой скорости :D
<artus> stanislav, угадай ) ты уже елку сжег?
<stanislav> artus:~>лет 15 назад)
<stanislav> и больше не ставил
<artus> ну так скучноо
<Sergey_IT>  JohnDoe_71Rus: у меня нешиповка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> за нешиповку штраф
<Sergey_IT> зимняя
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, наркоман? :) с какого перепугу то? )
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, а еси липучки?
<Sergey_IT> заменил старую липучку на новую
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: Sergey_IT: мы безколесные обыватели. для нас зимняя = шиповка, летняя = нешиповка
<stanislav> мущины, что за тема? ДТП?))
<Sergey_IT> книжки читать надо
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: эт только для велосипедов :)) и то, есть когда шипы прячутся если по асфальту гоняешь
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, http://i31.fastpic.ru/big/2012/0206/f1/d2b11e912fc4225c3401cb1f45e04ef1.jpg вот шиповка, остальное это так, ниочем :D
<tagezi> да, правильные шипы :)
<stanislav> Sergey_IT:~>что-то в этом духе я и ожидал от тебя)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: это для гонок по льду?
<Sergey_IT> а что я такого сделал?
<tagezi> правду сказал :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://megalada.com/application/includes/uploadIMG/105.jpg
<Sergey_IT> я всегда правду говорю )
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, не, просто для жимних покатушек :)
<Sergey_IT> я такие гонки в живую смотрел в молодости )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://360tv.ru/media/uploads/2016/01/21/0033_01022015_icespeedway__krasnogorsk_.jpg
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://motosport50.ru/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/1-426x250.jpg хехе
<artus> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3BDxHrZkM0 няняняяяяяяяя
<anonymous_IRC> Hello.
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Failed!
#ubuntu-ru 2016-12-31
<artus> утрямсс
<Guest43> дратути
<artus> с набигающим
<andrex> с с
<andrex> tagezi, кого ты там за +bанил?
<artus> блин, сходил один за пивом. теперь сижу и думаю что маловато вроде как взял, ещеб не помешало
<artus> андрюююшшшкаааа, го бухать :D
<andrex> потенциально бухой
<artus> @mode +v andrex
<artus> andrex, ну чтоб не в одиночестве :D
<andrex> гаж
<andrex> гад
<artus> чивоооо, я тебе даже рыпки дам :D
<tagezi> andrex: Antares (~Antares@95.165.128.197
<andrex> понятна
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://vk.com/wall-27006673_15225
<artus> блин, вк сосвсем шизанулись, это если выкинуть буквы б,е и остальные. что значить - поздравить друзей БЕСПЛАТНО ? :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> то и значит. за все надо платить
<artus> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sza35Blbvdg& хорошего настроения фсем :)
<tagezi> andrex: чото ты не то смотришь... вот правильные мультики :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRqpOhkdhTM
<tagezi> artus: ^^
<artus> tagezi, что значит неправильные. куда уж правильнее тооо :D
<artus> кстати, а NodeMcu никто часом не тыкал ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ачто в него тыкать?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> залил скетч, кинул питалово и вперед.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> даже настраивается вроде через браузер. некоторые вариации
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, нуу я в плане, как понял оно всяко вкуснее дуинки, + умеет луа скрипты и может их кушать чуть ли не по вайваю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://pp.vk.me/c543103/v543103532/14775/kbP3COLs8hg.jpg Сезон объявляется открытым!!!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага
<artus> да просто попалось под руку случайно, глянул что ценник вобще ниочем, по цене наны, надыть взять у китайсеф и осваивать)
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, эть у тебя? :D
<artus> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nh-xZtB34KE до чего техника дошла. купил жменю светиков, повесил кую нить дуинку, и фигач на всю стену всякое
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет. себе пока не брал. если более менее удобные в обращении то 4 бакса жалковато.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: дорого получится, у него в 40 баксов вылилось
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://kotomatrix.ru/images/lolz/2016/12/12/kotomatritsa_gN.jpg
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/V2-4M-4FLASH-NodeMcu-Lua-WIFI-Networking-development-board-Based-ESP8266/32647690484.html?spm=2114.14010208.99999999.307.AZkkSy&detailNewVersion=&categoryId=400103
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: хм. интересно
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, а по поводу 40$ - он ленту брал, 240 штук . вон сейчас смотрю на ценник в $9.91 ща 100 стушк. считай по 10 центов за штуку
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus,
<artus> https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/free-shipping-DC5V-ws2812-white-black-4-pin-Board-individually-addressable-RGB-full-color-ws2812b-led/32709957635.html?aff_platform=aaf&sk=VnYZvQVf%3A&cpt=1483183675064&dp=0fc09184238a824f04824a92781723e4&af=137788&cv=47843&afref=http%3A%2F%2Fmysku.ru%2Fblog%2Faliexpress%2F48393.html&aff_trace_key=c058accae1d94ee79ca6626d9cec5119-1483183675064-08104-VnYZvQVf&detailNewVersion=
<artus> &categoryId=200001051
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, но вообще советуеш взять на освоение железку? вроде как девайс то многочегомогучий при адекватных запросах
<JohnDoe_71Rus> за 200 руб, напоиграцца чего не взять
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но смотри. те которые через wifi заливаются там вроде как через облако чужое и прочие хрени. а если через ардуино иде то загрузчик менять и прочее
<artus> ну как минимум не, оно умеет вайвай сервак поднимать, и лить сходу в себя. я уже даже нашел гитхаб с вайвай-файломанагером для этого. тоесть все в своей сети.  а так то даже в качестве чеготорулящего - вайвайточка на телефоне - и
<artus> вот тебе управлялка всякоразным. литиевая батарейка в качестве питалова, 4ре релюхи - 1.8$ , и даже без стационарной сети - уже чето можно вытворять :) вобщем даже только потому что она вроде как шустрее-больше памяти чем та же
<artus> дуинка - уже скуснее. при том что ценник - +\- один
<artus> я про платы разработчика и нану. в плане обвеса. а если только модуль брать - то еще веселее получаетцо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/10PCS-LOT-ESP8266-serial-WIFI-model-ESP-14-Authenticity-Guaranteed/32592556329.html в плане куда то применить , имхо формфактор интересней
<JohnDoe_71Rus> возможно не все ноги разведены
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, если потом совать - то всеравно за глаза
<artus> https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/1PCS-ESP-12F-ESP-12E-upgrade-ESP8266-Remote-Serial-Port-WIFI-Wireless-Module/32714088769.html?s=p&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_4_10065_10068_10000009_10084_10083_10080_10082_10081_10060_10062_10056_10055_10037_10054_10059_10032_10099_10078_10079_10077_10093_426_10103_10073_10102_10096_10052_10108_10050_10107_10106_10051,searchweb201603_4,afswitch_5_afChannel&btsid=
<artus> 2fb78021-6746-4f4d-897c-6e3f1f6e2c83    а на nodemcu откатать прошивку, и вобще предварительно отточить все что нуна. а этой же по факту в готовое решение с головой. ну разве что уарта нету да контроллера по питанию на 3.3 вольта вроде как. но если
<artus> вдрух надо то https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/LM1117-AMS1117-4-5-7V-turn-3-3V-DC-DC-Step-down-Power-Supply-Module-For/32588261370.html?spm=2114.14010208.99999999.290.qZDoj4&detailNewVersion=&categoryId=400103 если лень заморачиватцо с ручной распайкой лмки
<artus> andrex, у тебя там еще пока 7 вечера и ты пока еще жифф? ))
<andrex> у меня пока 8 вечера и ты пока ошибся
<andrex> tagezi, кусь его
<tagezi> о_О
<andrex> @mode +q $a:Antares
<tagezi> давай без твоих сексуальных фантазий :))
<tagezi> ааа.. та про это
<andrex> с новым годом че
<artus> раанооо еще
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hg7qX342Iw4 приикольненько получаетцо то
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: https://geektimes.ru/post/284248/
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, не, ну это уже совсем передоз :)
<andrex> кому фигни из морозилки? http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/16/1231/h_1483193299_3303299_423994f378.jpg
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: спаяль на всю семью. закрутились и пошли на площадь у елки гулять
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: про юбку с подсветкой сам в сети найдешь )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: на коктели?
<andrex> да хоть куда
<andrex> мне оно ненужно)
<andrex> пойду  африканским детям покажу))
<artus> andrex, в по почте высылаеш? :D
<andrex> да
<andrex> могу самоходом отправить)
<artus> andrex, нуу ты отправляй, я тут встречу :)
<andrex> ок)
<artus> andrex, и вобще, с наааступающим тебя прям если еще не успел наступить :D и мешок тебе приятностей и еще два мешка радостей ^_^
<andrex> дада и тебебе куль кулев тогоже и потому же месту)
<andrex> че кто в деда верит?
<andrex> ооо школьника нет он полюбому верит)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на реддит девчёке повезло. в тайного санту
<artus> andrex, в деда не знаю, но в снегурку я верю :D
<andrex> у меня своя снегурка)
<artus> видел, в раковине, чикатило доморощенный :D
<andrex> не я про другую) это был снеговик)))
<schyuka> всех с наступающим
<stanislav> 0/
<teddyp1c_> присоединяюсь, стабильного wayland'а всем в новом году =]
<teddyp1c_> или mir'a - как кому
<bel_ki>  С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ РЕБЯТА!!!
<artus> и тебу :)
<UNIm95> currentyear++;
<UNIm95> С новым годом из германии
<SCHAAP137> с новым годом, с новым счастьем
#ubuntu-ru 2017-01-01
<artus> оо, понапросыпались )
<spaik> привет всех с новым годом
<Sergey_IT> С Новым годом!
<artus> парампампам)
<diskin> :)
<artus> о, живие
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нед
<artus> ну значит нежить :D
#ubuntu-ru 2017-12-25
<diskin> всем привет, обновил GoldenDict до версии 1.5.0-RC2-210-g4abc428 (собрал из сырцов), и он перестал жрать CPU
<diskin> может кому будет полезно. и для этого пришлось еще поставить последний hunspell в /usr/local/
<diskin> до этого пробовал собирать примерно пол года назад, не помогло, кушал процессорное время, стабильно в top сверху висел
<diogenes_> diskin, 4to takoe GoldenDict?
<diskin> diogenes_, словарь (оболочка)
<diogenes_> za4em on nyzen?
<diskin> http://goldendict.org/
<diskin> переводить слова, зачем еще словарь нужен.
<diogenes_> nikogda ne polizovalsia
<diskin> кстати он есть для андроида, и туда ставятся те же словари, которые упомянуты по ссылке, что я дал. работает в оффлайне с ними
#ubuntu-ru 2017-12-26
<diskin> на самом деле, я поторопился - непонятное поедание CPU time продолжается, может немного меньше, но goldendict опять в top
<diogenes_> mozt tak i dolzno bit
<diskin> врядли. может он майнит крипту конечно ))
<diogenes_> haha
<diogenes_> a on systemd service?
<diskin> нет
<diogenes_> a poczemu on folzen vsegda rabotati? mozesh zapuskati toliko kogda nado
<diogenes_> dolzen*
<diskin> потому что так задумано. я выделяю текст где угодно и жму hotkey, и всплывает перевод.
<diogenes_> a esli poprobovati zapuskati s komandoj "nice"?
<diogenes_> no i dobaviti -19 primerno
<diskin> это мысль. я понаблюдаю. но вообще это же не фоновый сервис, он наверно будет тормозить визуально. попробую.
#ubuntu-ru 2017-12-27
<tagezi> утра
<diskin> кажется я понял, когда goldendict начинает жрать CPU - когда подключены онлайн-словари типа wikipedia & urban dictionary.
 * diskin продолжает популяризировать GoldenDict :)
<diskin> что, никто тут не пользуется им?
<diogenes_> похоже что никто
<diskin> а чем тогда все пользуются? словари же нужны?
<diogenes_> лично мне нет, только когда перевожу и санскрита ))
<diogenes_> с*
<diskin> ну это похвально! а я иногда встречаю незнакомые английские слова.
<diogenes_> ну если ты пишешь проги то конечно, слварь нужен
<tagezi> diskin: https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/
<tagezi> лучше я ещё не видел
<diskin> tagezi, да, это отличный словарь
<tagezi> или https://www.multitran.ru/ если английский слабый
<tagezi> остальное всё фигня
<diskin> вообще я про оболочку говорил
<diskin> а не про сам словарь
<tagezi> ну, golgdict насколько я помню для лингвы делался
<tagezi> а лингва во первых платная, вовторых не особо и качественная...
<diskin> там есть на сайте "пакет оффлайновых словарей", Апресян и Смирницкий, для en-ru и ru-en соответсвенно
<andrex> бездельники
<tagezi> на себя посмотри
<andrex> бездельник
<andrex> фу таким быть)
<SergeyIT> здорово, бездельники!
<andrex> SergeyIT: бу!
<andrex> с новым гадом
<SergeyIT> и тебя! )
<TomFarr> тартата
#ubuntu-ru 2017-12-28
<suphler> =)
<SergeyIT> (
<priestov> добрый вечер
<diskin> priestov, привет
<priestov> уф) Я  думал тут живых нет)
<Sergey_IT> а их и нет, только зомби
<priestov> они уже и сюда добрались...(
<Sergey_IT> они здесь и родились
<Sergey_IT> ты попал!
<priestov> ай) Пофиг уже)
<Sergey_IT> тогда присоединяйся )
<priestov> да вот почти уже
<priestov> еще несколько дней в чате посижу
<priestov> .... молча
<priestov> и все
<priestov> считай записан
<Sergey_IT> то есть - "повишу" )
<priestov> ну да
<priestov> главное ты суть уловил))
<Sergey_IT> так мы здесь все такие, и ловить нечего )
<priestov> Серег, а ты тут давно уже))
<priestov> Я как то заходил
<priestov> ты тут был
<priestov> потом перестал дружить с линухом
<priestov> винда форева
<priestov> ))
<Sergey_IT> с 2008
<priestov> нашел дистрибутив - Deepin, пишут что на дебьяне
<Sergey_IT> тогда весело было - "не то что нынешнее племя"
<priestov> аха)
<priestov> вот сейчас настроил и юзаю
<Sergey_IT> да какая разница, какой дистрибутив использовать...
<priestov> очень красиво китайцы подошли к вопросу
<priestov> ну не скажи
<priestov> я же жопорукий ленивый недолинуксоид и недовиндяузник)
<Sergey_IT> что красиво? Смысл? Все равно работаешь в программах
<priestov> мне подавай чтоб "искаропки" все работало
<Sergey_IT> у меня работает )
<priestov> ну такое... удобство интерфейса, не интуитивно понятный рабочий стол
<Sergey_IT> сейчас из лубунту 18.04 пишу
<priestov> лубунту
<priestov> это же калссика
<priestov> классика*
<Sergey_IT> это легкая оболочка, без свистелок
<priestov> ну кому чего нужно
<priestov> у мну сервак вообще без де
<priestov> и жрет так ничего
<Sergey_IT> у меня с де - работает
<priestov> да оно то работает
<priestov> я пытался любимую игру запустить - все заработало, кроме войса
<priestov> вот сижу копаю
<priestov> chromium гад отжирает 1,5 гига
<Sergey_IT> я кроме ФФ ничего не пробовал (
<priestov> ну... у мну аккаунты гугловые, все делы... синхронизация и тд
<Sergey_IT> понял, ты "совсем пропащий" )
<Sergey_IT> а я "все свое ношу с собой"
<priestov> так я выше об этом говорил)
<priestov> меня засосали современные гаджеты)
<Sergey_IT> это вредно, надо использовать только необходимое - остальное "от лукавого"
<priestov> и ты туда же
<priestov> так этож удобно!
<priestov> мы же не в каменном веке!
<Sergey_IT> что удобно?
<Sergey_IT> все в гаджетах
<Sergey_IT> линукс никому не нужен... - тупик
<priestov> так гаджеты все на linux
<Sergey_IT> и что с линуксом в гаджете можно сделать?
<Sergey_IT> ладно, спать пора... хватит ворчать )
#ubuntu-ru 2017-12-31
<Ne0S> С Наступающим Новым Годом!! :)
<artus> чюлавекиии ку )) с набегающим )
<diogenes_> artus, vzaimno
<artus> ну что трезвенники, кифиром все запаслись? :D
<diogenes_> hehe lichno ya ne piju
<artus>  так, хватит с транслитом извращятцо, аще распоясались :)
<artus> небось и не ешь еще ))
<andrex> artus: бу!
<artus> andrex:  андрушкаааа, ну ты то хоть бухать по маинькой буиш? ))))
<andrex> неее
<andrex> некогда мне бухать)
<artus> ты там на урановых рудниках штоль? ))
<andrex> да)
<artus>  фи как скучно)
<andrex> artus: как там твоя убунта?
<andrex> мибунта)
<artus>  да норм, как поставил так и больше ниодного вопроса небыло ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну с таким то опытом конечно
<artus> :D  угу, тут уже карма работает)
<andrex> тест
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Понг.
#ubuntu-ru 2018-12-25
<AJD88> всех приветствую кто не спит
#ubuntu-ru 2018-12-27
<pipetonio> салют
<pipetonio> может кто помочь новичку? я никак не могу победить смену раскладки клавиатуры. хочу поставить сочетание клавиш alt shift но линух в настройках клавиш будто не видит этого сочетания, как быть?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тест
<ubuntuhelp> JohnDoe_71Rus, Fail!
#ubuntu-ru 2018-12-28
<artus> уу, совсем все кончились как погляжу :D
<diskin> artus, да что-то вот как-то так
<diskin> проблем нет )
<diskin> или ты о чем?
<artus> да я к тому что осталось полтора человека и висящие баунсеры с ботами :D
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus: ты то хоть жиффф? :D
<SergeyIT> ку
<artus> SergeyIT: сурежкаааа, прювееетььььь :D
<artus> ууу, деда жиффф ^_^
<SergeyIT> привет! С наступающим!
<SergeyIT> куда андрекс делся?
<artus> SergeyIT: и тебя прям воть, и всего самого) и чтоб детивнуки радовали)
<artus> да я вот чет был уверен что он то точно не потеряетцо. а давно пропал?
<SergeyIT> и твоим всем ВСЕГООО!
<SergeyIT> полтора месяца
<artus> мож в запой :D
<SergeyIT> да как-то резко пропал (
<artus> ну он раньше у меня на знц висел, но она у меня накрылась,  а ща где его искать. хотя можно попытатцо логи гуглочата поднять и пнуть куда нить в почту нигадяя
<SergeyIT> можно, конечно, поискать
<SergeyIT> а здесь тоска настала, даже тагези дня 2 не видел, да и молчат все... и я тоже
<JohnDoe_71Rus> жиф. вкуда сам то пропал?
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus: да блин, нигадяй я, забыль :D
<artus> SergeyIT: а все почему? паатамушта новые технологии набегают несчадно. нуна в телегпам перебиратцо :D
<SergeyIT> а что, там технологии? Там же скамейка пенсионеров- поболтать только
<artus> ну оно да, ток с той же телефонки по стариковски побухтеть телеграммами проще чем чатики ирки пользовать :D
<artus> SergeyIT: ты жеж насколько помню старой закалки сишник? ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> о, сегодя ж обещали левые клиенты для аськи прихлопнуть
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus: оно еще живо? :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не знаю. у меня контакт лист висел в миранде. но я давно не общался. а говорят и нельзя, без слива номеру тилифону
<SergeyIT> ну так был Сишником... но похоже вышел...
<artus> не, нунафиг. прошлый век и не актуально )
<artus> SergeyIT: не, я не в плане тебя сильно тискать приставая :D таак, мож изредка глупыми вопросами расшевелить моск припадая к мудрости :D да прост взялся ковырять stm32  с пооолным низнанием языка как такового :D в принципе оно даже шевелитцо, но я жи деревянный
<artus> в плане програмизма :D
<SergeyIT> хотя, в этом году проги свои немного переделал на С++ и паскале
<SergeyIT> а скоро на 64бита придется переводить
<artus> ну вот, ты вообще крут. такшта ниприбедняйся  :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот вам, старикашки https://github.com/OpenXRay/xray-16 интересно? оно даже работает
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus: эташто? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> эта сталкер зов припяти на linux  теперь можна
<artus> ай. его и так можно было :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> без вина
<artus> готовые упакованные бутылки с вайном. запустиль и гамай)
<artus> да и - оно же старое и унылое) актуально было на момент выхода)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://dropmefiles.com/Gz0i0 напосмотреть
<artus> ты кстати через ффмпег не накладывал на видеопоток картинки часом?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ффмпег не знаю. в OBS трансляцию с нескольких камер делал
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus: не, мне нуна накладывать сетку на поток с ip камерыы. нипроканаить осб.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> проканаить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сетка с прозрачностью и поверх потока расположить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я делал немного другое, под поток подкладывал картинку. когда потока нет, показывает картинку
<artus> ммм, а что у него с афтоматизацией в плане автостартанул и забыл ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну а тут слои в другом порядке
<artus> ну и с пожиранием ресурсов
<artus> судя по тому что ему нуна ффмпег - это обертка над оным.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> от камиры зависит. у мена сначала были 2 разные камеры с разными потоками. склеивал был странный рассинхрон по видео. потом 3 одинаковые камеры i5 жал не поперхивался
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и картинка была с 3-х камер 720р плюс заставка на 4 поле. и итоговую тоже в 720р гнал
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus: да я вот думаю такую цацку под это дело выпросить http://connecttech.com/product/rosie-embedded-system-with-nvidia-jetson-tx2-tx1/
<artus> учитывая что оно аще заточено для реалтаймовой обработки видево в плане openCV , то думаю с десяток потоков сможет обработать
<artus> но это не точно :D
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus: по идее если я на гпу переложу обработку видеопотока - я же вииграю ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тут я не знаток. к i5 я запихивал gt710 только потому что OBS  сильно просило. но я думаю там проц сам справлялся
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus: а нет под руками статейки про осб чтоб пролистать и поглядеть?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет, я без статьи. только поискал как настроить в ютуб вещание и все
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там в принципе просто. сцена, на сцене источники. их можно менять в размере, двигать, менять порядок планов.
<artus> арр, этой фигне ешоо и опенгл нуна, карочи изврат для тытубчика походу.  ну в плане если нуна свистоперделок накидывать много. лана, попробую обойтись чисто ффмпегом
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в твоей коробке с нивидией опенгл и не пахнет?
<artus> бубубу :P
#ubuntu-ru 2019-12-24
<gry> SKonst: что-то странно, какая командровка на байкале.. там же только бумажная промышленность ?
<gry> я и не ведаю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> наличие видеовыходов на матплате не коррелирует с наличием графического процессора в чипсете.
<andrex> гп в чипсете уже давно умер. щас все в спу
<andrex> кроме серверных плат
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тут слышал на работе, купили материнки для рязани. на платах видео выходы есть, а в процессорах нет :)
<andrex> скорей всего там закупал бух или дир))
<andrex> ибо так набуратинить еще надо уметь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> обижаешь, тендер
<andrex> хмм тоесть кто то выиграл конкурс и набуратинил?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага
<andrex> ахереть
<SergeyIT> если в требованиях видео было, то замена и штраф
<SergeyIT> если фирма не исчезла
<andrex> ну тут видео не видео пофиг. должны предоставить рабочий продукт
<andrex> тут скорее просто замена
<andrex> без штрафа
<SergeyIT> так покупали материнки или компы?
<andrex> и странно еще то. что комплектующие по тендеру закупать. что то новое)
<andrex> SergeyIT, процы поменяют и все
<andrex> че тут)
<andrex> главное чтобы на интел не поменяли)
<andrex> был у меня случай
<andrex> когда мужик сам собрал комп с процом от интела в пга сокете
<andrex> зато я сам!
<andrex> SergeyIT, либо там материнок было,на сумму больше 400к :D или я чет не понял)
<andrex> или там были полностью компы в сборе
<SergeyIT> да чего гадать... разберутся ;)
<SKonst> hi pipl
<SergeyIT> чего ругаешься?
<SKonst> привет говорю
<SKonst> раз Ё уже отменили, то можно и прямо на англицком разговаривать
#ubuntu-ru 2019-12-25
<makar47> Привет!
<makar47> Подскажите, есть наушники с блютузом. Ubuntu 19.10. На наушниках кнопки next/prev трек. Как их забиндить?
#ubuntu-ru 2019-12-26
<SKonst> дратути
<SergeyIT> ку
<SKonst> парни, а среди вас есть моложе 20-и?
<SKonst> хотел обсудить некоторые вопросы взаимоотношения полов. ну и советов послушать, конечно
<SergeyIT> SKonst, да здесь все старики...
<SergeyIT> которые о современных полах ничего не знают
<SKonst> SergeyIT, ну вот.. может у тебя есть опыт?
<SKonst> SergeyIT, https://knife.media/cunnilingus/ что-нибудь можешь сказать по этому поводу?
<rapidsp> работать надо а не языком чесать
<SergeyIT> даже читать не буду...
<SergeyIT> ты думаешь он языком чесать будет? ;)
<SKonst> типун тебе на язык. авария. побежал на работу
<SergeyIT> дочесался )))
